# Post your Gripe



## Lin19687

This is a thread to post what ever you are griping about today.
No one has to answer you but it is just nice to Get it off your chest kinda thing.


I will start.

Spring came to us a couple weeks ago with nice weather and sunshine... Now it went on vacation and Winter came back.

My gripe is that I HAVE THINGS TO DO OUTSIDE !!!


----------



## Cellador

I really, really need to clean the bathroom today. I can think of so many other things I'd rather do with my free time. Ugh...such is life. And, it could be worse


----------



## Zany_in_CO

My order from Soapers Choice arrived yesterday.  The box was damaged. It looked like the UPS delivery person dropped it from some height, it broke and the 7# plastic bottle of coconut oil, fell out onto the concrete, getting "skid marks" on one side and on the bottom.  The bottom of the box mysteriously had a clean cut  along the tape line to open the flaps. One flap was torn in half.

The contents, four 7# plastic bottles of oils and one 8# box of PKO flakes, were intact,  -- 42 pounds shipping weight. The cap to the coconut oil was off the bottle.  The seal was intact, but we discovered a small oil stain inside the box, about half way up one side. The rim of the bottle was oily so some oil must have escaped.  I confirmed that by taring an empty bottle on my scale in order to weigh the contents. It weighed 6 lbs, 15.2 oz.

It was baffling how UPS could deliver a box that was totally open on the bottom?!

It's a good thing we have a habit of opening the top while the box is on the porch and carrying the heavy bottles inside, one by one. It was only then that we discovered the damaged bottom -- when we picked it up, all four flaps fell open!   I shudder to think if my dear hubby had tried to pick up that box, the contents fell out, and landed on his legs and feet!

We spent most of the morning trying to figure out what might have happened and the afternoon, writing an email to report the incident to Soapers Choice.

What upsets me is that I had to spend a good part of a beautiful Sunday dealing with someone else's negligence! I had other plans.


----------



## lenarenee

Oh goody - a safe play to whine!!

I have 3 missing Amazon packages that were supposedly delivered Friday.  Their website said to wait 36 hours because sometimes packages are marked delivered before they are really are.  

Then I spend about 2 hours working their website to find out how to report missing packages: clicked a lot of question and answer boxes only to find none of them apply.  Finally got to a chat window where I was told they were "mismarked" and should be delivered in the next 2 days. 

Final step? The little pop-up customer service survey that states Amazon wants to be the most customer service oriented company in the world. 

Btw, I had 2 gallons of Nutiva coconut oil in those orders!  18 bucks each which is the best price I could find as our closest Big Lots doesn't have the big sizes any more.


----------



## Arimara

I can't seem to narrow down what made my throat and ears itchy. So far, the coffee mate is under suspicion and is presently in the garbage.. Also, Children's Benedryl is very effective with me. Night.


----------



## BattleGnome

I’m also having shipping issues. I ordered some yarn that was supposed to be delivered on Friday. They sent it UPS which doesn’t deliver to our area and has to be rerouted, I expected an extra day or two. When I checked tracking it says they attempted to deliver on Friday and left a sticky note with further instructions - no note or indication of any attempt. I also ordered magnesium hydroxide on Amazon with expected delivery between Friday and Wednesday. Just got an email from the company that shipped my product saying that my package should have arrived Wednesday, pretty sure that was the day I ordered it and I’m allergic to overnight shipping - Friday would have been the first possible day it could have arrived. Tracking says a delivery attempt was made and a note might have been left with further instructions. Again, no note or indication that an attempt was made.

I haven’t even gotten mail in a few days so I’m sure the post office is just marking things right now and just not making it to my street. No snow this past week. It’s unseasonally warm out. The streets are actually ice free for the first time in a month. I don’t know if it’s an unusually heavy delivery week and the mail person is over loaded (they use a Toyota sedan instead of mail truck) or if something else is going on.


----------



## navigator9

lenarenee said:


> Oh goody - a safe play to whine!!
> 
> I have 3 missing Amazon packages that were supposedly delivered Friday.  Their website said to wait 36 hours because sometimes packages are marked delivered before they are really are.
> 
> Then I spend about 2 hours working their website to find out how to report missing packages: clicked a lot of question and answer boxes only to find none of them apply.  Finally got to a chat window where I was told they were "mismarked" and should be delivered in the next 2 days.


lenerenee, save yourself the aggravation. Isn't it cute (not cute!) how so many businesses make it close to impossible to find contact information easily? Oh yes, it's somewhere on their website, but you have to jump through hoops to find it. Just google a contact number and talk to a human. The number for Amazon is 1 (888) 280-4331. I figure if the problem is on their end, they should do the work to solve it...not me.


----------



## Lin19687

It snowed last night, yeah only an inch but the radio this morning I had that a foot may come Wed/Thursday .......... I hope they were talking about the mountains 

One trick I learned about UPS, if you ever get to talk to the normal delivery guy smile, make his drop easier.  I always have my address as saying in the carport.  This makes it a short walk for him and it will not get rained on plus there is a 2.5' fence he has to step over to get to the porch.  I ordered a few things and walked out to see him, told him that I get a few things here and there and he can just leave it in the carport to make it easier for him.  I think he appreciated it


----------



## Dahila

I had a big show on Saturday (went very well) so today i need to go to set up my booth on market,  with new decorations .  It is about 3 hours job  very cold outside is going to be cold in the building (they do not put heat on on weekdays) 
Then I am going to make some bath bombs and jelly soap


----------



## Lin19687

6 more inches of snow coming thursday


----------



## NsMar42111

lenarenee said:


> Oh goody - a safe play to whine!!
> 
> I have 3 missing Amazon packages that were supposedly delivered Friday.  Their website said to wait 36 hours because sometimes packages are marked delivered before they are really are.
> 
> Then I spend about 2 hours working their website to find out how to report missing packages: clicked a lot of question and answer boxes only to find none of them apply.  Finally got to a chat window where I was told they were "mismarked" and should be delivered in the next 2 days.
> 
> Final step? The little pop-up customer service survey that states Amazon wants to be the most customer service oriented company in the world.
> 
> Btw, I had 2 gallons of Nutiva coconut oil in those orders!  18 bucks each which is the best price I could find as our closest Big Lots doesn't have the big sizes any more.


I've been noticing a HUGE uptick in the orders claiming they shipped within 24 hours of me ordering, and then a day later I get a "revision" of the delivery date. I suspect it's so companies can claim they "ship all orders within X time" even though they really don't. UPS marks it as shipped when you make the label if you don't change the dropdown date...so a program making the labels as soon as an order comes in would explain this issue!


----------



## lenarenee

navigator9 said:


> lenerenee, save yourself the aggravation. Isn't it cute (not cute!) how so many businesses make it close to impossible to find contact information easily? Oh yes, it's somewhere on their website, but you have to jump through hoops to find it. Just google a contact number and talk to a human. The number for Amazon is 1 (888) 280-4331. I figure if the problem is on their end, they should do the work to solve it...not me.



Wow! You have an actual  phone number! 
I absolutely agree!  They have my money, they made a promise on the 2 day shipping, their website told me the packages were there.....But then they make me waste my time trying to find a way to communicate that they LIED about delivery (3 different orders, 3 different packages?  Come on! The odds of 3 identical mistakes on the same day is ridiculous. Someone lied about the delivery)

I think I'll pass the number around the neighborhood!


----------



## lenarenee

Arimara said:


> I can't seem to narrow down what made my throat and ears itchy. So far, the coffee mate is under suspicion and is presently in the garbage.. Also, Children's Benedryl is very effective with me. Night.



That definitely sounds like some type of allergy. Those itchy ears can drive a person nuts too!


----------



## jcandleattic

Only gripe for me today is I have a pounding headache bordering on a migraine. 
UGH


----------



## ksnjas

I got a cold sore [emoji1304]


----------



## Zany_in_CO

My feet hurt.


----------



## lyschelw

Shipping....always the shipping!!!


----------



## KristaY

My hubby calls my Craft (soaping) Room my Crap Room. Got it from his dad.....Ugh....


----------



## Dahila

Snowing like crazy and I have doctor's appointment,  I left car outside and now is completely covered


----------



## Soapprentice

My weighing scale that claimed it can weight till 10 kgs folded at 5 ... mid measuring the oils for soap!


----------



## Lin19687

I can't get anything done between my searches for Chicks (yes chickens) and waiting for my supplies that i can't pick up till Friday.

well not to mention I am lazy


----------



## Arimara

lenarenee said:


> That definitely sounds like some type of allergy. Those itchy ears can drive a person nuts too!


 I'm aware of it being an allergy. I'm certain it's not milk and I already have intolerances to soy (even though I can use soy sauce safely depending on brand). I'm leaning in on my mom's suspicion that it may have been the stuffing I used. I normally make my own but I decided to use the Stove Top. I'm still waiting until I'm sure I have metabolized the antihistamines to see about getting tested. 

Side gripe- I took 20mL of Children's Benadryl. How in the world can does a low dose like that make a technically overweight adult like me drowsy for two days? I had to leave work early because I could barely function.


----------



## earlene

I don't like to gripe and can't really share here what's bothering me the most, but here goes. 

The medication that I am on for a 2 month trial for my hip pain, has alleviated the target pain, but may have caused problems in my elbow joints. The timing of the onset of pain and decreased mobility in first my left elbow and now my right elbow coincides too closely with starting this med to be a mere coincidence.  Even though I can verify it is med related (I forgot to take a couple of doses and the elbow pain and mobility improved temporarily) I am still taking it to give it a fair trial for my hips. If I was home, I would call the office to talk about it, but I am in Texas now and going to Florida next week with my granddaughter.  I want to be able to walk on the beach with her.


----------



## Lin19687

You should try Acupuncture  !
I do for Sciatica. 

Gripe... News just told us that there is ANOTHER big storm coming Sunday night into Monday and MAY last till Tuesday.

I am so glad I am not working right now and having to deal with driving !


----------



## MySoapyHeart

I was gathering everything I needed to make soap today, when I noticed I was almost out of lye. 100 grams left?? Huh? How did this happen!!?? 

The sadness...

_(*sneaks away, hugs the tall and cold curing rack and start to sniff all teh soaps*)_


----------



## lenarenee

Arimara said:


> I'm aware of it being an allergy. I'm certain it's not milk and I already have intolerances to soy (even though I can use soy sauce safely depending on brand). I'm leaning in on my mom's suspicion that it may have been the stuffing I used. I normally make my own but I decided to use the Stove Top. I'm still waiting until I'm sure I have metabolized the antihistamines to see about getting tested.
> 
> Side gripe- I took 20mL of Children's Benadryl. How in the world can does a low dose like that make a technically overweight adult like me drowsy for two days? I had to leave work early because I could barely function.



Possibly because diphenhydramine is a 1st generation anti-histamine that DOES cross the blood brain barrier.  So my eye allergies, Benadryl helps to some degree, but none of the 2nd generation ones help at all.



navigator9 said:


> lenerenee, save yourself the aggravation. Isn't it cute (not cute!) how so many businesses make it close to impossible to find contact information easily? Oh yes, it's somewhere on their website, but you have to jump through hoops to find it. Just google a contact number and talk to a human. The number for Amazon is 1 (888) 280-4331. I figure if the problem is on their end, they should do the work to solve it...not me.



Navigator, I got to use that number today since none of the packages showed up!  No waiting for customer service either.


----------



## Rusti

Have my firstest ever cavity at 37 years old and have to get it filled Monday. Also heavy, heavy hinting from the hygienist and doc that my wisdom teeth need to GO (and I have one totally laid out on its side, of course. The other three are properly up and down). General anesthesia is my boggart y'all. I've never had it before and am unfortunately not blissfully ignorant about the (admittedly rare) risks.

My sister volunteered to drive me to and from for video purposes. I told her she'd lose her phone permanently. Either down a gutter or up her backside.


----------



## Eldora

I was annoyed with my boyfriend as he made me feel invisible, unwanted. And never cared about what I have to say.
But I have decided, I need to put myself first, and make me happy and not allow myself to find happiness in someone


----------



## amd

I am on a pastoral call committee at church (our pastor left in september).
1. 13 people on a call committee is about 7 people too many. I can't even organize my own schedule much less 13.
2. of those 13, 2 are not actual members of the church so now I am scrambling to get their memberships from their former churches.
3. of those 13, 6 are farm wives who have never worked outside of the home, 6 are farmers, and one (me) is an engineer. So guess who doesn't treat meetings like social hour and gets to keep everyone on task. (me)
4. of those 13, 1 does not have internet or phone. seriously. I "get" the no internet... but no phone?
5. not having my husband as a sounding board really sucks.

Thanks. I needed this.


----------



## jcandleattic

Eldora said:


> But I have decided, I need to put myself first, and make me happy and not allow myself to find happiness in someone


Good for you. YOU will be with YOU always, so it's always nice when you learn to love yourself, and find your own happiness.


----------



## scard

Minor gripe, I just got a Cuisinart stick blender and it has a lock button on it. I don't let children play with dry cleaning bags or my SB.
It looks very sad with painter's tape all over it.  

Eldora don't let someone make you feel less of a person, he wouldn't do it if he didn't feel insecure himself.

amd I get the no phone, but I do have one. Maybe Rusti's sister will be in the market?


----------



## lizzysoap

My gripe today is on a very personal level, my oldest daughter I co-parent with her biological father, a last week he sent me a message saying that he will no longer be letting me see her because I am an unfit parent. His complaint was that I sleep in, in the morning. And that I dont make her brush her teeth, (which I do). So I have not seen her since Valentine's day. I am going through the court system now trying to get them to enforce the visitation and found out today that he filled a motion asking the court to only give me supervised visitation with limited contact. I am beside myself. Yesterday was her birthday, she turned 10 years old. I wasn't even allowed to call her. This gripe could go on for pages and pages. I am very emotional, I understand that there is almost no way that his argument will stand up in court. But it hurts, and there is still there in the back of mind what if. Anyway thanks for having a safe place to gripe.


----------



## Dahila

went to doctor's appointment and got the news that my app was yesterday


----------



## MissChris

well, i am FRUSTRATED with Essential oils.
they cost so much.  Confused at what to buy.  The supply places I know have such are simply to costly for me to get started.  What is acceptable that can be used.  What to look for and NOT put in soap?   I know not to put oils that are for burning.
I see lots of oils I can use that say are skin safe or spa.  Can one use those too.
and how about fragrances?   
What do i look for that can be used to start with outside these expensive oils from soap making supply stores.  GRRRR  (lol)


----------



## MissChris

Zany_in_CO said:


> My feet hurt.


no!  dont feel hurt...    give them a hot soaking.. soothing 
feel loved and happy


----------



## MissChris

lenarenee said:


> Wow! You have an actual  phone number!
> I absolutely agree!  They have my money, they made a promise on the 2 day shipping, their website told me the packages were there.....But then they make me waste my time trying to find a way to communicate that they LIED about delivery (3 different orders, 3 different packages?  Come on! The odds of 3 identical mistakes on the same day is ridiculous. Someone lied about the delivery)
> 
> I think I'll pass the number around the neighborhood!


Grabbed the # and keeping on my notebook!
yep, 3 on same day is suspicious.


----------



## cmzaha

lenarenee said:


> Oh goody - a safe play to whine!!
> 
> I have 3 missing Amazon packages that were supposedly delivered Friday.  Their website said to wait 36 hours because sometimes packages are marked delivered before they are really are.
> 
> Then I spend about 2 hours working their website to find out how to report missing packages: clicked a lot of question and answer boxes only to find none of them apply.  Finally got to a chat window where I was told they were "mismarked" and should be delivered in the next 2 days.
> 
> Final step? The little pop-up customer service survey that states Amazon wants to be the most customer service oriented company in the world.
> 
> Btw, I had 2 gallons of Nutiva coconut oil in those orders!  18 bucks each which is the best price I could find as our closest Big Lots doesn't have the big sizes any more.


The best to do is call customer service. I had that happen during the holidays and Amazon immediately replaced my items. Then approx 2 weeks later the items showed up. Part of the problem is they hand off some packages to USPS and that is what happened to mine. Tracking even told me where they had been left on the porch. Nope they were never left. I always call and talk to a real people!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Bramble Berry's paper labels drive me crazy (not a far drive, to be sure  ). When I reached for some Polysorbate 80 the other day, I couldn't read the label because some of the contents got on it and erased the name -- and it was sitting next to another bottle, similarly besmirched. Grrrr.


----------



## penelopejane

lizzysoap said:


> My gripe today is on a very personal level, my oldest daughter I co-parent with her biological father, a last week he sent me a message saying that he will no longer be letting me see her because I am an unfit parent. His complaint was that I sleep in, in the morning. And that I dont make her brush her teeth, (which I do). So I have not seen her since Valentine's day. I am going through the court system now trying to get them to enforce the visitation and found out today that he filled a motion asking the court to only give me supervised visitation with limited contact. I am beside myself. Yesterday was her birthday, she turned 10 years old. I wasn't even allowed to call her. This gripe could go on for pages and pages. I am very emotional, I understand that there is almost no way that his argument will stand up in court. But it hurts, and there is still there in the back of mind what if. Anyway thanks for having a safe place to gripe.



I am so sorry to hear this. I hope the courts help you.


----------



## Saffron

lizzysoap said:


> My gripe today is on a very personal level, my oldest daughter I co-parent with her biological father, a last week he sent me a message saying that he will no longer be letting me see her because I am an unfit parent. His complaint was that I sleep in, in the morning. And that I dont make her brush her teeth, (which I do). So I have not seen her since Valentine's day. I am going through the court system now trying to get them to enforce the visitation and found out today that he filled a motion asking the court to only give me supervised visitation with limited contact. I am beside myself. Yesterday was her birthday, she turned 10 years old. I wasn't even allowed to call her. This gripe could go on for pages and pages. I am very emotional, I understand that there is almost no way that his argument will stand up in court. But it hurts, and there is still there in the back of mind what if. Anyway thanks for having a safe place to gripe.


Oh my! I sincerely hope the judge rules in your favour. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## SaltedFig

lizzysoap said:


> My gripe today is on a very personal level, my oldest daughter I co-parent with her biological father, a last week he sent me a message saying that he will no longer be letting me see her because I am an unfit parent. His complaint was that I sleep in, in the morning. And that I dont make her brush her teeth, (which I do). So I have not seen her since Valentine's day. I am going through the court system now trying to get them to enforce the visitation and found out today that he filled a motion asking the court to only give me supervised visitation with limited contact. I am beside myself. Yesterday was her birthday, she turned 10 years old. I wasn't even allowed to call her. This gripe could go on for pages and pages. I am very emotional, I understand that there is almost no way that his argument will stand up in court. But it hurts, and there is still there in the back of mind what if. Anyway thanks for having a safe place to gripe.



I wish a VERY speedy run for you. So sorry you and your daughter have been so wronged.


----------



## jcandleattic

lizzysoap said:


> My gripe today is on a very personal level, my oldest daughter I co-parent with her biological father, a last week he sent me a message saying that he will no longer be letting me see her because I am an unfit parent. His complaint was that I sleep in, in the morning. And that I dont make her brush her teeth, (which I do). So I have not seen her since Valentine's day. I am going through the court system now trying to get them to enforce the visitation and found out today that he filled a motion asking the court to only give me supervised visitation with limited contact. I am beside myself. Yesterday was her birthday, she turned 10 years old. I wasn't even allowed to call her. This gripe could go on for pages and pages. I am very emotional, I understand that there is almost no way that his argument will stand up in court. But it hurts, and there is still there in the back of mind what if. Anyway thanks for having a safe place to gripe.


I'm so sorry this happened to you - this same thing happened to my daughter and her ex with their daughter. 

I think what they fail to realize, is they are not just hurting the ex-spouse (S/O) when they do this type of thing. They hurt everyone involved including and probably even more so, the child they are supposedly trying to protect.


----------



## Lin19687

Hugs to @lizzysoap 

It just started to snow again !


----------



## SoapAddict415

My gripe for today is about my job. I'm a 1-woman department. I work at a hydraulic seals factory & my job is to take everything that has been molded and prep it for the trim dept it bag it for shipping. Today I have to get an 11,000 piece order to shipping. The machine operator who is supposed to help me is nowhere to be found. So I'll have to load all of this up by myself and make several trips to the shipping dept to unload it all, by myself! I normally don't ask for help but this is a heavy order & my sciatica has been flaring up since last week! I'm soooo annoyed right now!



 The pic shows a fraction of what I have to load, transport & unload. There are more boxes on a cart behind me and boxes under those in the pic.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I just saw your post lizzysoap. I'm very sorry that you have to go thru that. I hope that things work out for you and soon.


----------



## Lin19687

@SoapAddict415  call the Shipping Dept and have them pick up  

It just started to snow... again


----------



## SoapAddict415

Lin19687 said:


> @SoapAddict415  call the Shipping Dept and have them pick up
> 
> It just started to snow... again


That would be Kevin and he doesn't come in until 3:30p. Another co-worker held me find Joe & he got chewed out in stereo lol. He's acting weird today. Very talkative & antsy, more than usual. I know he's had issue with drugs in the past. I hope he's not using again. Here's was ranting a wild story to me earlier about being in the army, hooked on heroin with his entire platoon in the jungle, who were all killed in an ambush but he survived. He was kicked out for smuggling weed & heroin in a Navy ship and he was supposed to have been a part of the seal team that captured bin laden!


----------



## lizzysoap

Thank you all, I need all the support I can get right now. I appreciate all of your kind words! I agree that they don't see how it hurts her as well.


----------



## Lin19687

Tell Kevin he is a fat Liar about Navy seal..... just saying.

Well, I was hoping more snow would have melted, it did not.


----------



## mx5inpenn

Rusti said:


> Have my firstest ever cavity at 37 years old and have to get it filled Monday. Also heavy, heavy hinting from the hygienist and doc that my wisdom teeth need to GO (and I have one totally laid out on its side, of course. The other three are properly up and down). General anesthesia is my boggart y'all. I've never had it before and am unfortunately not blissfully ignorant about the (admittedly rare) risks.
> 
> My sister volunteered to drive me to and from for video purposes. I told her she'd lose her phone permanently. Either down a gutter or up her backside.


Mine are getting done on the 21st. I've been putting it off for 20 years. You are lucky! I have 1 in the proper position, 1 at an angle and 2 fully sideways. My surgeon typically uses local, but after looking at the x-rays decided it will be general for me!! I only have 1 experience (1 year ago yesterday as a matter of fact) with general. I am glad my 1st experience was an emergency and I had no choice, because otherwise I would never do it. I'm not as terrified now.



lizzysoap said:


> My gripe today is on a very personal level, my oldest daughter I co-parent with her biological father, a last week he sent me a message saying that he will no longer be letting me see her because I am an unfit parent. His complaint was that I sleep in, in the morning. And that I dont make her brush her teeth, (which I do). So I have not seen her since Valentine's day. I am going through the court system now trying to get them to enforce the visitation and found out today that he filled a motion asking the court to only give me supervised visitation with limited contact. I am beside myself. Yesterday was her birthday, she turned 10 years old. I wasn't even allowed to call her. This gripe could go on for pages and pages. I am very emotional, I understand that there is almost no way that his argument will stand up in court. But it hurts, and there is still there in the back of mind what if. Anyway thanks for having a safe place to gripe.


So sorry you have to deal with this!!

My gripe is very personal as well. My husband and I have had a difficult time for quite a while now. We have separated and then tried to work things out 4 times in the last 2 years. This time is the end after 24 years. I'm heartbroken. He is running around like a 20 year old partying. He still lives here. On Saturday, he stayed out all night. Fine, except I had to work at 6am Sunday morning and he was supposed to be here with the kids. He finally texted me at noon saying "oops I forgot!" He stayed out all night again on Tuesday when I had to work Wednesday. At least he made it home in time to get my daughter on the school bus that time. I'm just very frustrated by how inconsiderate he is being!

He is moving out of state, supposed to be leaving either tomorrow or Saturday. He didn't tell our 2 younger kids weeks ago like I asked him to. So I finally did. He was furious that I didn't wait for him to to do it. I'm the one that has to deal with them being devastated by it! I was not going to wait until a day or 2 before and spring it on them. They need time to adjust.

Rant over, thanks all for a place to do so!


----------



## dibbles

lizzysoap and mx6inpenn - I am so sorry for you both.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Cellador said:


> I really, really need to clean the bathroom today. I can think of so many other things I'd rather do with my free time. Ugh...such is life. And, it could be worse



When I need to clean the bathroom, I make soap and vow to clean it the next day .... just saying ....



Eldora said:


> I was annoyed with my boyfriend as he made me feel invisible, unwanted. And never cared about what I have to say.
> But I have decided, I need to put myself first, and make me happy and not allow myself to find happiness in someone





lizzysoap said:


> My gripe today is on a very personal level, my oldest daughter I co-parent with her biological father, a last week he sent me a message saying that he will no longer be letting me see her because I am an unfit parent. His complaint was that I sleep in, in the morning. And that I dont make her brush her teeth, (which I do). So I have not seen her since Valentine's day. I am going through the court system now trying to get them to enforce the visitation and found out today that he filled a motion asking the court to only give me supervised visitation with limited contact. I am beside myself. Yesterday was her birthday, she turned 10 years old. I wasn't even allowed to call her. This gripe could go on for pages and pages. I am very emotional, I understand that there is almost no way that his argument will stand up in court. But it hurts, and there is still there in the back of mind what if. Anyway thanks for having a safe place to gripe.





mx6inpenn said:


> My gripe is very personal as well. My husband and I have had a difficult time for quite a while now. We have separated and then tried to work things out 4 times in the last 2 years. This time is the end after 24 years. I'm heartbroken. He is running around like a 20 year old partying. He still lives here. On Saturday, he stayed out all night. Fine, except I had to work at 6am Sunday morning and he was supposed to be here with the kids. He finally texted me at noon saying "oops I forgot!" He stayed out all night again on Tuesday when I had to work Wednesday. At least he made it home in time to get my daughter on the school bus that time. I'm just very frustrated by how inconsiderate he is being!
> 
> He is moving out of state, supposed to be leaving either tomorrow or Saturday. He didn't tell our 2 younger kids weeks ago like I asked him to. So I finally did. He was furious that I didn't wait for him to to do it. I'm the one that has to deal with them being devastated by it! I was not going to wait until a day or 2 before and spring it on them. They need time to adjust.
> 
> Rant over, thanks all for a place to do so!


----------



## lizzysoap

Thanks love the gifs


----------



## lsg

Ok, here's my gripe and I think it is a valid one.  I opened my etsy shop in 2014.  I struggled to come up with a unique name.  Now, I find that someone has opened a shop with the exact same name as mine except it has an "s" on the end.  What are the odds of this happening by accident?  I have been in touch with the person and they claim that it was not intentional.  So far they have not offered to change their shop name.   I have also contacted etsy with my complaint.  I have been boiling about this since I found out yesterday.  I am thinking of closing my etsy account if no action is taken.  Thanks for letting me spout off.


----------



## Saffron

lsg said:


> Ok, here's my gripe and I think it is a valid one.  I opened my etsy shop in 2014.  I struggled to come up with a unique name.  Now, I find that someone has opened a shop with the exact same name as mine except it has an "s" on the end.  What are the odds of this happening by accident?  I have been in touch with the person and they claim that it was not intentional.  So far they have not offered to change their shop name.   I have also contacted etsy with my complaint.  I have been boiling about this since I found out yesterday.  I am thinking of closing my etsy account if no action is taken.  Thanks for letting me spout off.



Ouch! That is infuriating. Anyone with half a business brain would've done a search for that name before deciding to open an Etsy account.


----------



## shunt2011

lsg said:


> Ok, here's my gripe and I think it is a valid one.  I opened my etsy shop in 2014.  I struggled to come up with a unique name.  Now, I find that someone has opened a shop with the exact same name as mine except it has an "s" on the end.  What are the odds of this happening by accident?  I have been in touch with the person and they claim that it was not intentional.  So far they have not offered to change their shop name.   I have also contacted etsy with my complaint.  I have been boiling about this since I found out yesterday.  I am thinking of closing my etsy account if no action is taken.  Thanks for letting me spout off.



That’s just plain wrong on every moral level.  Hope Etsy helps.


----------



## Susie

navigator9 said:


> lenerenee, save yourself the aggravation. Isn't it cute (not cute!) how so many businesses make it close to impossible to find contact information easily? Oh yes, it's somewhere on their website, but you have to jump through hoops to find it. Just google a contact number and talk to a human. The number for Amazon is 1 (888) 280-4331. I figure if the problem is on their end, they should do the work to solve it...not me.



You beat me to it!  I have the number programmed into my phones.

I have been very positive and cheerful on the outside about my stupid left leg being in this huge boot, but I am not a happy camper.  And I have to wear it a month.  Can't stand long enough to cook food, much less make soap...grr.


----------



## Lin19687

Oh Susie, just think , the longer you let it heal correctly, the better you will feel years from now !! (I'm in the medical field)

I hear ya on the Name Game.  i used to be Doodlebug Soaps years ago, someone else is using it.  So back to the drawing board.
I might just go with Lin's Farm and be done with it !


----------



## CTAnton

got into conversation today with an acquaintance that used to buy my soap. She is now buying unwrapped soaps at her local farmer's market. Nothing is labelled being the bars are naked and on their website they state no coconut or palm oils in their soaps and that their made with a blend of olive oils and then goes on to list possible additional ingredients/additives. They HP their soaps , fragrancing with essential oils. i don't know but the whole thing sits uneasily with me. I get the omissions of coconut and palm oils for their separate reasons and have no reason to believe  that olive oil 'blend' is simply that, as opposed to a mixture.I think at the root of all this is how much trouble I go through to label all my soaps carefully while this company simply states on their website what MAY be in a particular soap, focusing on what's NOT  in it .Needless to say, no mention of sodium hydroxide, what the liquid might be. I stand here in awe...


----------



## Zany_in_CO

*lizzysoap: *My heart goes out to you.


----------



## penelopejane

So is Susie!



Lin19687 said:


> (I'm in the medical field)


----------



## Susie

Lin19687 said:


> Oh Susie, just think , the longer you let it heal correctly, the better you will feel years from now !! (*I'm in the medical field*)



Yes, me too.  I know it needs to heal.  However, we are guessing at what is wrong with my ankle.  He said if it is not any better by yesterday to call back and we do an MRI.  I was far too busy at work yesterday to call.  I will call him Monday as it is no better.  I wouldn't mind the inconvenience if it was working.  I personally think the problem right now is that I need to really get off of it for longer distance walking.  Then I would think that it has a fair chance of doing some healing.


----------



## Lin19687

It's hard to let things heal when there is so much to do !  haha  maybe a nice long weekend of rest will help  

Gripe... laundry when you just don't feel like going in the basement.  Last load in dryer, now wrinkly I bet, Oh well.  Maybe I'll walk down there tomorrow  hahaha


----------



## SunRiseArts

I get you  Isg.  I was going to call mine Sunrise Soaps, and then found out that someone in Kansas had the exact same name.  Don't know who came up with it first, but I changed mine to Soaps by Sunrise.


----------



## Lin19687

Still didn't get into the basement for laundry


----------



## Zany_in_CO

As my mother would say, _"You do know that the laundry doesn't do itself, don't you?"_


----------



## Saffron

Zany_in_CO said:


> As my mother would say, _"You do know that the laundry doesn't do itself, don't you?"_
> View attachment 29305


DH does mine


----------



## lsg

I can't imagine how our clothes would look if my DH did the laundry.


----------



## shunt2011

lsg said:


> I can't imagine how our clothes would look if my DH did the laundry.



I know how mine would look.  One time was all it took...never again.  20 years ago was a lesson for sure.  He can do his own stuff if he feels the urge but don't touch mine.


----------



## amd

Saffron said:


> DH does mine



When my husband and I moved in together, I told him "I work 3 jobs, you work 1 job, we have 4 kids, and 3 floors in our house. I'm not doing all this by myself. Pick dishes or laundry (the two jobs that I hate the most) and we'll figure the rest out." He picked laundry - and I am so thankful! He is far better at it than I am, our laundry is always done, folded, and mostly put away. Training the kids for the rest of the household chores is going to take much longer...


----------



## jcandleattic

lsg said:


> I can't imagine how our clothes would look if my DH did the laundry.


My DH is not allowed to use the washer/dryer after he tried to "help" early on. LOL So now the only 2 roles that are exclusive to each of us, is I do laundry, he cooks. That's the deal, it's in the vows. LOL


----------



## lsg

I bought my son and daughter-in-law a dishwasher for their anniversary.  She told him to stay away from the dishwasher, she would load the dishes and turn on the dishwasher.  A male aquaintance  had shared how he tried to use liquid dishwashing detergent in their dishwasher when his wife was in the hospital.  That story was all it took.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe... snow totals just increased to 15" + 

I actually like doing laundry, it all goes in 1 load  nothing fancy here to worry about.  
Only person that get 2 loads is my sons Cooking Clothes (sous chef)  it goes on HOT.  Every thing else goes in cold.

Yeah I have a BIG front loader.  Can do a king size comforter, the Winter kind !
I just hate going in the basement


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> I actually like doing laundry


ME TOO! It's the only "domestic" chore I actually like doing - it's my zen and I fold clothes when I'm catching up on all the shows I've DVR'd during the week. Laundry gets done on Sunday's in my house, and if it's not in the laundry baskets when I'm ready to start doing it, it doesn't get done. 
I have 4-5 loads each week, 2-3 loads for colors, 1 for whites, and 1 for delicates. 

I also have a large front loader and we wash our comforters about once a month or so in the winter months unless something gets spilled on them, and only once during the summer.


----------



## earlene

Gripe: mothers and fathers who didn't teach their sons and daughters how to do housework or how to do maintenance and repairs.

Actually Hubby does laundry just fine. He can cook. He can clean a stove. He can scour a sink. Not sure his mom actually taught him like I taught my son's, but he learned somewhere along the line. Only one of my four brothers has never lived on his own ( except while in the military) but all of them learned to cook, etc. and I learned to do simple work on cars, repair a leaky faucet, etc.  Housework and home maintenance are basic skills we all need to learn, IMO. Maybe we don't have to be the best at all of it, but I believe we need to be able to get by if necessary.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lin19687 said:


> Gripe... snow totals just increased to 15"


I hear that you're going to get another nor'easter this week too. +  Just awful! I feel for ya!


Lin19687 said:


> I actually like doing laundry,


Me too! Mainly because I love how soft & clean it is after using my homemade Coconut LS. I'm a little embarrassed to admit I linger more than necessary, smoothing each piece while folding. Simple minds; simple pleasures.


Lin19687 said:


> I just hate going in the basement


My soaping cabinet is in the basement at the bottom of the stairs and we have a two story house. So I'm going up and down stairs at least once a day, if not more. It's a good thing -- that's the only exercise I get on a regular basis. 

Maybe you need to do a smudge? Clear out any negative vibes down there?


----------



## Lin19687

HA ha, no the basement is just gross, I rent so i am NOT going a **** thing to this place because the landlord doesn't give a ****.
There are "basement spiders" down there so my DD will not go lol. 
My Lye is in the basement, so I do have to go down if I am going to make anything soapy  

Gripe: Woke up at 3:30am.  And there is one thing I forgot to do before the storm.

hmmm, run out now at 5:30 or wait till it is light out....


----------



## Saffron

earlene said:


> Gripe: mothers and fathers who didn't teach their sons and daughters how to do housework or how to do maintenance and repairs.
> 
> Actually Hubby does laundry just fine. He can cook. He can clean a stove. He can scour a sink. Not sure his mom actually taught him like I taught my son's, but he learned somewhere along the line. Only one of my four brothers has never lived on his own ( except while in the military) but all of them learned to cook, etc. and I learned to do simple work on cars, repair a leaky faucet, etc.  Housework and home maintenance are basic skills we all need to learn, IMO. Maybe we don't have to be the best at all of it, but I believe we need to be able to get by if necessary.



Agree! My dad always helped with the dishes and other chores including cooking, so did my brothers. And I've been blessed with a wonderful DH who is not work shy and has passed down his work ethic to our kids. He taught our daughter how to change a tyre and check the oil in her car etc.  He does the laundry, I do the ironing. We share the other chores. The only thing he's not good at is cooking.... he tried, bless him, but just can't get it! Oh well... I guess I can live with that


----------



## Lin19687

Snow on March 13th ... come on , Really ???


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> Snow on March 13th ... come on , Really ???


You must live somewhere that's not typical. We get snow up in the high country all year long here, so it's not surprising for people to get snowed in their cabins when trying to beat the heat of the city in the middle of July or August. Yes, it is rare, but it does happen (and I would not have believed it had it not happened to me)


----------



## dibbles

Another 6 trees cut down today. Lost to oak wilt.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lin19687 said:


> There are "basement spiders" down there so my DD will not go lol.


Oh, I totally hear that! Ewww.


----------



## Primrose

My gripe for today is I managed to get ringworm from a friend's goat and its soooooo itchy!

Also so many soap ideas, so little time (and money)


----------



## Lin19687

DS isn't working till 2 today so he is still sleeping.  I wanted to soap this morning but I don't want to make that much noise.
He is SOOO good about being quiet when he comes home at 12-2 am that I feel bad if I make any noise


----------



## Primrose

Wanted to make some soap tonight in my lovely new upland moulds. Stepping up the batch size to double what I've been making. Got everything ready, started weighing oils and realized that my bowls aren't anywhere near large enough for a batch of this size. I'll have to go get some buckets tomorrow. Oops!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Someone fired a gunshot through our across-the-street neighbor's window last night. The police found the bullet. No one was hurt, _Deo Gratias_. I'm more scared than angry. If the shooter had done a 180°, that bullet would have gone through our window. We live in an upscale neighborhood. I've always felt safe. Now this.


----------



## Misschief

That is more than a little scary, Zany. Hopefully, the police find the shooter and hopefully this is a one off.


----------



## Steve85569

Zany_in_CO said:


> Someone fired a gunshot through our across-the-street neighbor's window last night. The police found the bullet. No one was hurt, _Deo Gratias_. I'm more scared than angry. If the shooter had done a 180°, that bullet would have gone through our window. We live in an upscale neighborhood. I've always felt safe. Now this.



We shoot back in this neighborhood.
Need some help?


----------



## dibbles

Zany_in_CO said:


> Someone fired a gunshot through our across-the-street neighbor's window last night. The police found the bullet. No one was hurt, _Deo Gratias_. I'm more scared than angry. If the shooter had done a 180°, that bullet would have gone through our window. We live in an upscale neighborhood. I've always felt safe. Now this.



So sorry Zany


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Steve85569 said:


> We shoot back in this neighborhood.
> Need some help?


How soon can you get here?! LOL


----------



## SaltedFig

That is awful Zany.  Do you have CCTV on any of the houses?
Hopefully they can identify this person and get them off the streets (before Steve gets there )
Stay safe.

(I was going to have a whinge about the up and coming bushfires this weekend - we have warnings out for our state, hopefully this is the last blast of intense heat and wild winds before the Autumn change arrives properly).


----------



## Saffron

Zany_in_CO said:


> Someone fired a gunshot through our across-the-street neighbor's window last night. The police found the bullet. No one was hurt, _Deo Gratias_. I'm more scared than angry. If the shooter had done a 180°, that bullet would have gone through our window. We live in an upscale neighborhood. I've always felt safe. Now this.



Oh my!  That would frighten the living daylights out of me!  Hope you're OK and I hope they catch the culprit soon.  Keep safe. x


----------



## Lin19687

Hope they catch them !!!


Spots on my HP test bars, I cooked too high a heat .  I know better too


----------



## Serene

Three notices within a day at different times from this one particular vendor that my order was up next.  I am sitting here wondering if they picked up the order and got distracted a total of 3 times or if I am just getting 3 of the same order.  The time it takes for them to tell me I am next they could have packed and shipped the order.  Annoyed.   

Zanny, I am glad you guys are ok.   Stay safe.


----------



## newbie

Cleaning- need I say more. Also, my gate shrunk over the winter and the latch got loose. My dogs got out yesterday and my neighbor was good enough to corral them back in and block the gate. However, someone called the police on me, even though I took care of the gate within an hour of finding out last night. Why do people think the police don't have more important things to do?


----------



## Serene

Oh wow.  That is crazy.  Sorry this happened, Newbie.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Thanks all for your support!     No CCTV that I know of, Fig, but I did wrap all our houses in white light for protection.


----------



## Lin19687

My new Palm oil has grainy bits in it that are not dissolving when heated, but gone when I SB it 
Sent an Email to the seller disappeared from my sent box .


----------



## SoapAddict415

I'm so glad that you and your neighbors are ok Zany. I hope they catch the shooter soon.

We have an air mattress and it seems to have sprung a major leak but we can't locate it. What makes me even more mad is that it didn't start leaking until the morning after I woke up with only 1 earring. We think I lost it in my sleep and it poked a hole but we can't find my earring either! Since I work days and DH works nights, we've been taking turns sleeping on the couch until we can either find the hole or get another mattress. Tonight I started watching a movie, lost track of time and forgot to wake him. He rushed out without a lunch. He wasn't upset or anything but I still feel bad,


----------



## SaltedFig

Logic says that the earring is inside the air mattress



SoapAddict415 said:


> We have an air mattress and it seems to have sprung a major leak but we can't locate it. What makes me even more mad is that it didn't start leaking until the morning after I woke up with only 1 earring. We think I lost it in my sleep and it poked a hole but we can't find my earring either



Take all the bedding off, and wet it down ... look for bubbles. If you don't have any luck, add a thick soapy mix, or bubble blowing mix, and spread that over ... the bubbles will hang around long enough for you to see them then.

You might be able to recover the earring by deflating the mattress (tip it up so the earring falls towards the air intake hole). Once it's deflated, you can hopefully fetch the earring.

To patch the hole, if you have a large enough air opening, you can apply a bicycle patch to the inside of the hole ... that'll work because the pressure will help with the seal (once you've managed to glue the patch in place )


----------



## SoapAddict415

Thanks Saltedfig! It never occurred to me that the earring could've slipped inside.


----------



## BattleGnome

I think I just lost the knitting needle I was using for cables. It’s part of my interchangeable set so it’ll bug me until I find or replace it. My guess is that it’s hiding at home, it’s my “Monday” and I haven’t touched my knitting all “weekend”


----------



## Misschief

BattleGnome said:


> I think I just lost the knitting needle I was using for cables. It’s part of my interchangeable set so it’ll bug me until I find or replace it. My guess is that it’s hiding at home, it’s my “Monday” and I haven’t touched my knitting all “weekend”



I hear you. Are you on Ravelry, BG?


----------



## BattleGnome

Misschief said:


> I hear you. Are you on Ravelry, BG?



I go by MizAcd on Ravelry. I think I’m in a soaping group with you but I haven’t checked that part of my page in a while.


----------



## Arimara

Today's gripe- I have finally made japchae and I cant share it with my mom.


----------



## Lin19687

I was going to soap but DD is not feeling well and I got kicked out of the kitchen so I don't make any "smells"


----------



## SaltedFig

I woke up yesterday morning to the smell of burning rubber (the sort of smell that car tyres make when someone lays some rubber on the road ... that smoky smell), only it was persistant and a lot more acrid.

Up north 70 homes were destroyed or damaged, but so far it looks like the warning systems worked and people got out in time.

The fire I smelled was about 100 kilometres away (the wind was strong at dawn yesterday), it was about 17 homes destroyed and there was no warning for the poor people there, it seems like they all got out alive (some by literally running for their lives). The winds were huge and they reckon a lightning front set it going. Lots of lost stock and buildings. Poor communities 

They have just announced that the insurance council have labelled the fires as a castrophe (which is actually good - insurance claims will get processed quicker). A tiny small mercy.

Hopefully they'll get the fires out soon so people can return and start the cleanup.

Thank you to the CFA (Country Fire Authority) and our emergency service workers. You do a fantastic job.


----------



## Lin19687

That is sad SaltedFig about the homes, but glad all are safe !

Back down to low teens this week, had to put back the heated Waterer in the chicken coop. Other waterer was frozen


----------



## Misschief

SaltedFig... fire is scary. We've had a couple of seasons of fires, too. Praying that no (human) lives are lost.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

No matter how often it happens, bush fires are something I imagine you never get used to. My heart goes out to all those who lost their homes. Tragic.

It's snowing here now... kind of a surprise... it was sunny and blue sky, but cool, all day today. We need the moisture, so it's a good thing. No complaints.


----------



## lizzysoap

SaltedFig said:


> I woke up yesterday morning to the smell of burning rubber (the sort of smell that car tyres make when someone lays some rubber on the road ... that smoky smell), only it was persistant and a lot more acrid.
> 
> Up north 70 homes were destroyed or damaged, but so far it looks like the warning systems worked and people got out in time.
> 
> The fire I smelled was about 100 kilometres away (the wind was strong at dawn yesterday), it was about 17 homes destroyed and there was no warning for the poor people there, it seems like they all got out alive (some by literally running for their lives). The winds were huge and they reckon a lightning front set it going. Lots of lost stock and buildings. Poor communities
> 
> They have just announced that the insurance council have labelled the fires as a castrophe (which is actually good - insurance claims will get processed quicker). A tiny small mercy.
> 
> Hopefully they'll get the fires out soon so people can return and start the cleanup.
> 
> Thank you to the CFA (Country Fire Authority) and our emergency service workers. You do a fantastic job.


SaltedFig, I hope you and yours are safe. I am a catastrophic insurance adjuster for multiple insurance companies, and I never get use to the how total the disasters can be. But yes the claims will get handled faster. When I get deployed for a catastrophe our team works 7 days a week 12 hours a day until all the claims are handled.


----------



## Serene

Ack. here is hoping you are ok, SaltedFig.  That is terrible.


----------



## Lin19687

New Snow forcast is calling for anywhere between 8-12 inches in Massachusetts


----------



## Serene

We are bracing here in NH.  It just needs to stop.  The saving grace is that it has been melting a lot quicker than usual.


----------



## Lin19687

I am a bit bummed that they are saying it will be wet heavy snow...

My shovel got a crack in the middle section.  I was hoping to finish this year and not have to buy a new one till NEXT Winter.

i have had this shovel for 6 years   I am so lucky !


----------



## Lynnz

I have two days off coming up and just realised that my first day is taken up with compulsory annual training


----------



## Lynnz

Lin19687 said:


> I am a bit bummed that they are saying it will be wet heavy snow...
> 
> My shovel got a crack in the middle section.  I was hoping to finish this year and not have to buy a new one till NEXT Winter.
> 
> i have had this shovel for 6 years   I am so lucky !


Sounds like your ready for warmer weather  . We are just coming out of a rather hot summer and I am enjoying the cooler mornings and evenings. So have to get my firewood in as will be needing it soon.


----------



## SaltedFig

Winds up again. Blasting through, but cooler this time.
Power went out for a bit this morning (and phone and internet).
I still can't complain ... except for the gum trees cracking in the wind


----------



## Lin19687

Aww bummer !

I have to go to a funeral tonight   hate those.  But he was a Best friend to my Brother and my Brother is in Seattle and can't come out. SO I am going as "Family Representative" , Yes I knew the guy too


----------



## lizzysoap

It is nice outside today, about 73F and we decided to cook outside, on the grill. As I am carting the food out I stepped wrong on our steps, twisted my ankle, bruised my knee really bad, and also hurt my hand. So now my hubby is cooking and I am sitting in a chair with ice packs. My hand is swelling pretty bad, and hubby thinks I broke my finger, but I don't think it is that bad. Anyway, that is my gripe right now.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Oh, so sorry to hear that, Lizzy!    Hope you can stay off your feet and give your poor bod time to heal all its injured parts!


----------



## lizzysoap

Zany_in_CO said:


> Oh, so sorry to hear that, Lizzy!    Hope you can stay off your feet and give your poor bod time to heal all its injured parts!


Update. The swelling in my hand has gone down, and doesn't hurt anymore. But I have sat with my leg up, icing on and off at about 15 - 20 minutes. It still hurts quite a bit and I can't walk without a pretty severe limp. It is starting to turn pretty light purples and blues. I can't stop thinking about soap though, so I told my hubby my next soap will be colored based on how my knee looks right now, lol.


----------



## Lin19687

You might want to get that looked at Lizzy !  might be nothing but I have seen things that you would think was nothing turn out broken (used to work in an ER)

Gripe, Cat on my lap preventing me from soaping AND my snacks are just outside my reach


----------



## Lin19687

great, gremlins are here


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I hear they like beer... have one... see if that makes them go away.


----------



## Lin19687

oh I would but I only have old beer.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lin19687 said:


> oh I would but I only have old beer.


So sad. Too bad.     ETA: I see beer soap in your near future.


----------



## Lin19687

Yes I am not a big drinker,  Bought a 6 pack of bottles like 8 months ago, drank 2 back then.  Afraid to try the 4 left  

Gripe for the day -- shitty neighborhood kids that make me want to smash them


----------



## scard

"shitty neighborhood kids that make me want to smash them"    
I was wondering where they went!


----------



## Lin19687

Gee thanks.... I always seem to live next to idiots.  Le sigh  hence the reason i want to have a 100 acre farm > house in the middle 

Gripe, it is still chilly here 

I know I shouldn't complain because I will get 100 F degrees as a reward


----------



## Zany_in_CO

...Plus, the more you complain the longer God lets you live.


----------



## cmzaha

My Gripe for the week is, when a supply company does not update their website for inventory. A couple of weeks ago we did a run to Cibaria to restock oils and they were supposedly out of PKO, which I stupidly did not call and check on. I called this last week to find out when it would be back in stock and found out it was not out of stock, so it costs us another 90 mile round trip to pick up PKO   This is not a little company....


----------



## Lin19687

Oh that stinks


----------



## Lin19687

Ok Gripe... got a powder mix for my Gym water and it smells like Rat poop


----------



## BattleGnome

Gripe: I’m too young to feel this physically old.

Every year I take part if Sock Madness, it’s an international sock knitting competition hosted on Ravelry (and more of a party than an actual competition). I have stupid amounts of downtime at work and usually knit there. In past years this hasn’t been a problem, I just have to remind myself to take breaks from marathon knitting. I don’t know what it is this year but every chair I try to knit in absolutely kills my back which in turn effects my knitting and motivation. I know I won’t make it to the final round but I’d at least like to finish one or two more. It doesn’t help that the current sock has embroidery bits that just drag on. I might end up spending as much time embroidering as it takes to knit the actual sock


----------



## Misschief

I don't like to gripe. Seriously, every time I see the gripe thread come up in the new posts, I want to post a happy but tonight, I have a gripe. I caught a cold. I don't know who I caught it from. My granddaughter was sick a couple of weeks ago but that was... a couple of weeks ago. I am miserable; my nose is runny and tender, I think I have a fever and I have a feeling I won't be getting much sleep tonight. I'm also out of Advil Cold & Sinus night time, one of the few cold meds I can safely take. I would take tomorrow off but it's a short week (Good Friday is a stat holiday here) and I have next week off, my annual "week off when John goes back to work" me-cation. (My husband is a gardener and their work year contract goes from April - October.)

May I throw myself a pity party?


----------



## BattleGnome

Misschief said:


> May I throw myself a pity party?



Yes.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I hope you feel better Misschief. My gripe is something I could've avoided if I had been paying attention. I'm kicking myself over this. Ive been so happy about my oldest son's wedding & all that I didn't realize it was the week before Easter. Nobody but my mother seem to realize this and she didn't mention that fact until yesterday. I purchased one-way tickets to Arizona because everyone kept saying it was cheaper to fly that way there & back versus purchasing round trip which I couldn't afford. Tickets to come back start at $375 because of Easter. It only cost $140 to fly there!  So we'll be driving back which means we have to cut our stay in Arizona short in order to be back in time for our jobs. My son who's traveling with us doesn't drive so the 2 days of driving will be split between DH & me. I haven't driven in about 6 years so I'm pretty nervous.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe,  Every time I want/plan to soap something comes up.  I just don't' want to soap while being rushed.

Why is that ??


----------



## Lin19687

I have a Migraine ,  Not the painful head one, but the one that distorts my vision    Starting to go away but but I never know how long they last.


----------



## Misschief

SoapAddict415 said:


> I hope you feel better Misschief. My gripe is something I could've avoided if I had been paying attention. I'm kicking myself over this. Ive been so happy about my oldest son's wedding & all that I didn't realize it was the week before Easter. Nobody but my mother seem to realize this and she didn't mention that fact until yesterday. I purchased one-way tickets to Arizona because everyone kept saying it was cheaper to fly that way there & back versus purchasing round trip which I couldn't afford. Tickets to come back start at $375 because of Easter. It only cost $140 to fly there!  So we'll be driving back which means we have to cut our stay in Arizona short in order to be back in time for our jobs. My son who's traveling with us doesn't drive so the 2 days of driving will be split between DH & me. I haven't driven in about 6 years so I'm pretty nervous.



You'll be driving with wings of prayer, SA. Enjoy your time with your boys! Don't worry about the rest.


----------



## Lin19687

Just threw a handful of Cheerios all over the floor... no not on purpose.

actually it was funny as I hit my hand trying to pop them all in my mouth... over the side and top of my head.


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> Just threw a handful of Cheerios all over the floor... no not on purpose.
> 
> actually it was funny as I hit my hand trying to pop them all in my mouth... over the side and top of my head.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I truly enjoyed my time with my sons but aside from that, this trip has been hell. I don't have a major credit card. I've been three victim of identity theft 3 times so I prefer using a prepaid credit card. It just feels safer to me. I had no problem booking our flight & our rooms. I did have someone at the Motel 6 charge my card for $20.32 more than what the receipt shows. Booking.com is investigating and if they can't resolve the situation, I can file a dispute with Amex. I had to edit because I forgot to add that when the lady who overcharged us came back on duty the next day, all of our door key cards were mysteriously deactivated and we were temporarily locked out of our rooms! As if that wasn't enough, Orbitz.com let me reserve a car with no money down. They failed to state ANYWHERE in my email confirmations that prepaid cards were not accepted. We found that out at 6p today when my son dropped us off at the airport car rental. So we're stuck here in Phoenix. My son that came with us is due back at work Sunday. I'm due back Monday and DH was suppose to start a new job Monday. Plus, DH & I didn't bring enough of our meds for this unexpected extended stay. Prices for bus, plane and train aren't due to do back to normal untill after Easter! So we're stranded. I just spoke to my oldest son. He said he'd come back to get us but they have a small apartment. While it's better than sitting in the airport, the 3 of us really won't have anywhere to sleep. I'm so frustrated that such a joyous occasion has turned into such a hot mess that may cost us our jobs!


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe for the day....  In the dark walking to my desk ........... I found 3, yes 3, cheerios all on seperate steps.  I should have  better .    bwahahahahaha 

I love that Smilie, but don't dare use it for what it is intended for


----------



## SoapAddict415

[emoji3] your Cheerio gripe made me lol Lin19687! Thanks for that.
Captain's log, day 2, stranded in Arizona: we think we may have found a solution. A friend of mine (Peg) and my DIL both have backup plans but it's not quite 7a here and not quite 10a in Michigan. Peg is at work now and can't do anything until lunchtime. DIL is still sleeping. I'm shocked that I'm up right now. We didn't get back to the apartment until sometime after 1a. I wish I could understand why I can't use a prepaid Amex card that has my name embossed on it (I didn't just pick it up at my local Walmart), to rent a car. I had to go thru a process to get this card. Amex verified all of my credentials before sending me the card. I even opted for the insurance when reserved the car rental! I thought insurance was suppose to cover the "incidentals" that the gentleman at one of the many airport car rental places I spoke to yesterday said that a prepaid card might not cover!


----------



## earlene

That issue with hotel keys suddenly not working is a real pain!  But it happens frequently when I stay for several days in some hotels (there is not a pattern of a specific brand; it really seems to be random).  They always say someone made a mistake and didn't enter the full stay when they activated the keys.  They used to claim it was my fault for keeping the key next to something that would de-magnetize it, but they never say that anymore.  I tend to believe the first statement, but it is still super annoying when it happens.  And when one key has to be re-activated, then all of them do as well, which is also a pain if everyone isn't together at that time.

I do hope your employers will cut you a little slack under the circumstances, although some are less understanding than others.  Maybe this would be a good time to see if you can use Megabus.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I just found it too coincidental that our key cards stopped working after booking.com started their investigation into the overcharge and the young lady who overcharged us came back on duty.
Oh yeah, the Megabus! Thanks again Earlene! I'd forgotten about that. I don't think we could board it in Michigan but if it can get us close to Michigan, then we'll have a plan D. DH contacted his new employer, explained our situation and was told that if he wasn't back on time, don't bother coming. I told him that "maybe this was God's way of saying he didn't want DH at that job. I just wish God could've told us a different way, like by text, AFTER we we back home!"  That was the first time he's laughed since yesterday [emoji3].
I just checked, the nearest Megabus is 256.2 miles away in Las Vegas NV. It was worth a shot.


----------



## Lin19687

gripe... not having a curved cutter for fixing boo boos


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe...  tried to use mineral oil in my tube mold for easy removal ... either I didn't' put enough or is doesn't work


----------



## Zany_in_CO

"Tube" mold? Is that like a PVC mold? If it is, it will be easier to unmold if you don't fill it all the way to the top. Leave a little space, like 1/4" inch or so. 

Here's a short video showing how Amanda of Lovin' Soap Studio unmolds her PVC mold:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKtT3hHPlpw


----------



## Lin19687

TY, Yes, PVC, it was only filled 3/4 the way up.   I live in a Duplex and don't like to bang that much inside. Plus DD was sleeping.
And NO I was not going outside in my robe !!  

I didn't try to push too hard so I tossed it in the freezer for 10 min and used a small can of tomatoes to push it out  
There was another video about the mineral oil that over time it gets easier.

Gripe made happy


----------



## dibbles

It's snowing. Again.


----------



## cmzaha

My gripe is when an Amazon Delivery person is to lazy to walk all the way down my step but apparently decided to toss my package, probably from my landing, down and hit my door so hard it shook my room. I thought someone had hit something up on the street. After flying out of my chair and opening my front door there was my package, which contained my new impulse sealer. I was so ticked off I called Amazon. I know have a free sealer...it was the compromise for them not having to fix my door


----------



## dibbles

Still snowing. But I guess if that is the biggest gripe I have today, life is still pretty good.


----------



## Lin19687

WOW Cmzaha !  I can't believe he threw it that hard, what a jerk !!!  I have not seen Amazon deliver anything, just UPS and USPS.  I was going to do deliveries for AMazon Flex but they pay **** when you figure in that you have to wait in line sort all your stuff which can take hours and NOT GET PAID FOR THAT TIME !!  umm no thank you.
I also noticed that the people that are doing the deliveries are a lazy group.

Gripe, it's raining and I wanted to work outside today


----------



## lsg

United Parcel Service delivers my Amazon orders.  So far, I cannot complain about their deliveries.  They bring the boxes right to the front door.  They knock and leave.  Amazon has always been very good about replacing any missing or damaged items.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I've got a couple of gripes but I think I'm just feeling cranky. A week in Arizona & 3 days back in Michigan, my sleep/wake cycle is off kilter. I'm tired & I should be sleeping right now.
My first gripe is that I wanna make Susi but I don't have the energy.
Gripe #2 is about work. My job is a position that was created out of boredom last year while I was recovering from an on the job injury. My boss calls me a "parts router". Once the parts come out of the curing ovens, I make sure they get put in bins & labeled, from there they get sent to trim, shipping or to the guy that does the secondary ring installation (I'm in charge of the O-ring & X-ring inventory too). Some of what I do was taught to me by someone that works in the trim dept & she's worked in shipping. We even worked as a 2 person dept for a few months. So it was a no brainier that she'd cover for me while I was on vacation. I've been back to work 2 days and I've got more questions than answers about things she did while I was away. But she hasn't been to work the last 2 days because 1 of her daughters had a baby and I'm not sure she'll be in tomorrow. In the meantime, I've got missing rings, assigned rings that weren't logged on any paperwork, scattered orders, questions from the trim dept about incomplete orders, orders with incomplete or missing paperwork, complaints from the guy in shipping about why I don't have any orders for him to ship (if I have nothing to ship, he usually has nothing to do & gets sent home), etc. Today I found an incomplete order under a work table but I don't know why it's there. I hope tomorrow holds fewer surprises.


----------



## Techie Joe

We should send the occasional small package to each other, consisting of a small cardboard box with some broken cups inside, something that will make a nice SMASH when the delivery guy throws it.


----------



## Lin19687

Neighbors that don't tie their down when there is a Wind storm and all their TRASH ends up in my driveway.


----------



## amd

Ear infection that won't.go.away. 

Spring is drunk and keeps snowing.

Bought the Kindle version of the Big Book of Kombucha but my phone doesn't have enough space to download it.


----------



## Lin19687

Need I say more.
AMD I think we need to send Winter back to the POLE !


----------



## Lin19687

Bought Amazon stuff for Nephews B-day. SPECIFICALLY bought the ones that I could get delivered by SUNDAY (Prime).

get a notification a few hours after I buy (yesterday) that one will not arrive till Monday ! Email Amazon,they apologize, 1 free month prime (big whoop).
Then 2 hours later I get notification that an item that was suppose to be IN THAT SHIPMENT will get there Tuesday ??!?!!!!  Kitten Love !!

Worst part is, my Nephew is in SEATTLE ~!~~~~ where Amazon IS !


----------



## Snowbell

I don't like to gripe, but placed an order with a company that I ordered once before and fell in love with one of there fragrance oils. First time I ordered it was between Christmas and New Years so you can expect slow shipping. This time it took a month. To make matters worse it wasn't until it made it to my province that I got a shipping number ( that said it's in transit) and one fragrance oil is back ordered. I have a P.O. Box as an address and to be fair there web site does say it would take longer for Canada post to deliver, since it's not there default shipper. So the same day the email came with the shipping number I get a call from FedEx about my address not being correct. Gave them my physical address and my work address. They were nice enough to send it to my work since it's closer. Emailed company to find out if they are shipping when it comes in or refunding my pay pal account. And so far after a week still no answer. And that's what really has me ticked. I can understand if they were waiting on there order to come in and that's why they delayed shipping. Nothing on there website says how they deal with back orders, and no items showing out of stock.


----------



## amd

see that pink swatch? Guess who's right smack in the middle? Yep. Yours truly. Supposed to start 8am tomorrow. 

Dear Spring: it is time to take your drunk self home.


----------



## dibbles

amd said:


> see that pink swatch? Guess who's right smack in the middle? Yep. Yours truly. Supposed to start 8am tomorrow.
> 
> Dear Spring: it is time to take your drunk self home.



And when it is done with you, it's coming here. Ugh.


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> View attachment 29828
> see that pink swatch? Guess who's right smack in the middle? Yep. Yours truly. Supposed to start 8am tomorrow.
> 
> Dear Spring: it is time to take your drunk self home.



Yikes! You have my sympathy.


----------



## cmzaha

Lin19687 said:


> View attachment 29721
> 
> Need I say more.
> AMD I think we need to send Winter back to the POLE !


You could send it to So California


----------



## cmzaha

Please excuse my grumpiness, but post #165 needs to correct there to their. Sorry that drives me nuts. 

The grumpiness stems from my stepdad hitting me 3 times yesterday and nearly broke my wrist. It is still hurting today. If their neighbor had not been outside and my calling him I know I would have had a broken wrist. That was all because I was trying to get him to give me the trash can he decided to empty, while using a walker on a hillside. Not sure if I mentioned it but 2 weeks ago he fell again and ended up with 15 staples in his head. All this followed the day before when my mom accused me of elder abuse when I told her to get out of the chair and go to the bathroom. She had been sitting in her chair for at least 6 hrs without getting up and she needs exercise. It has been on H**l of a week at the parents. I told my mom abuse goes to ways I am the one getting abused... Sadly my Mom has never been a peach and we were never extremely close even though we worked together. Today I manged to get him to the doctor for his hospital follow-up and she upped his meds. Hopefully it help or his is going somewhere besides here. This man is 6' 205lbs and extremely strong.


----------



## dibbles

cmzaha said:


> The grumpiness stems from my stepdad hitting me 3 times yesterday and nearly broke my wrist. It is still hurting today. If their neighbor had not been outside and my calling him I know I would have had a broken wrist. That was all because I was trying to get him to give me the trash can he decided to empty, while using a walker on a hillside. Not sure if I mentioned it but 2 weeks ago he fell again and ended up with 15 staples in his head. All this followed the day before when my mom accused me of elder abuse when I told her to get out of the chair and go to the bathroom. She had been sitting in her chair for at least 6 hrs without getting up and she needs exercise. It has been on H**l of a week at the parents. I told my mom abuse goes to ways I am the one getting abused... Sadly my Mom has never been a peach and we were never extremely close even though we worked together. Today I manged to get him to the doctor for his hospital follow-up and she upped his meds. Hopefully it help or his is going somewhere besides here. This man is 6' 205lbs and extremely strong.



Oh, Carolyn


----------



## Misschief

What Dibbles said.... Carolyn, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cmzaha

Thankyou Misschief and Dibbles


----------



## Lin19687

I am so sorry you are going through this. It is not an easy job at all.  My Brother used to work at a nursing home, he had the sympathy that an RN needed, but man there were times he was so overwhelmed !
I know that many want their parents to stay at home but sometimes, many times, it is better for ALL to have them in a home.  It is never an easy decision for a variety of reasons  
We need a HUG Smilie (I am too lazy to go find one to post  )


----------



## earlene

*Carolyn*, I empathize.  It is very hard when these things happen.  Not only on you; it's hard on them, too.

When the cancer metastasized to my mom's brain, her personality changed so much and her ability to recognize us (dad, my brothers, me) was fleeting in and out, which was difficult enough.  But when she started saying things like 'you're a terrible nurse' and things of that sort, it was devastating to hear.  My poor dad had to prevent her from jumping out of their vehicle  one day when they went for a ride and she tossed her engagement ring out of the window.  Obviously he had to stop taking a drive with my mom alone after that.  But the memory of that event had to have been horrible for him whenever it popped into his mind.  It still bothers me, and I wasn't even there.  I mourn not only my mom, but the loss of her cherished engagement ring, which I would love to be able to pass on to my granddaughter someday.  (I guess that's my gripe and I know it sounds horrible.)

When my FIL's alzheimer's was progressing, the loss of his mind as he knew it, was devastating to him.  He knew it was happening and it really scared him.  He was furious with MIL for telling people because he knew it meant he was going to lose his driving privileges, and that's the thing about it that I really can identify with.  To lose your privilege to drive when that was your thing has to be one of the great losses.  It would be very hard for me to accept, too.

I am so sorry about your wrist.  I hope your stepdad's meds do help prevent outbursts, and that you don't get exhausted from the constant vigilance your task requires of you.


----------



## cmzaha

*which I would love to be able to pass on to my granddaughter someday. (I guess that's my gripe and I know it sounds horrible.)*
That does not sound horrible at all Earlene. It is so nice to have memories to pass on. I lost all the physical memories of my dad, including his Navy Diary that I know the Navy would have like to have, since he listed every man which was landed on an island and who came back. My stepmom would give me nothing and now sold the house so all is gone. She always denied there was a diary or will which happen to disappear. 

As for Alzeheimers we know it well. My FIL was diagnosed in is early 60's and lived for 13 yrs with the horrible disease.


----------



## SoapAddict415

My neighbor is an a**hole! She's a very beautiful woman of possibly middle-eastern descent. She dresses very nice. I've tried being neighborly, I've said hello on a few occasions, complimented her on her outfits, etc.  Each time I've spoken she's rolled her eyes at me, she's seen me entering/exiting our building & she's slammed the door shut, she's just a very nasty person so I stopped trying to be neighborly. We have a serious plumbing issue & the plumber is here now working on it. There was a knock on my door a moment ago. It was the rude neighbor yelling and demanded to know what was going on in my bathroom because her "products" were "falling all over the place!" I told her it was maintenance doing a repair. As I was asking if she'd like to complain to them, she turned & stomped off while I was in mid sentence! She's been in her apartment slamming doors and making all sorts of noise ever since!
Oh my! She actually called the front office & reported us for the noise! Our bathroom pipes are connected. I have short hair & DH is bald so all of the long dark hair that the plumber pulled out of the drain has to be hers. Lol he (plumber) said he had "enough hair to make a chinchilla!"


----------



## earlene

OMG, *SoapAddict415*!  Maybe you should call the front office and complain about all her long hair clogging up your pipes and the fact that she should have to pay the plumbing bill!  Or ask the maintenance department to put a filter between your connected plumbing.

I used to own a condo that had connected pipes like that.  They had to cut open the wall between my kitchen and the next door neighbor's kitchen once to fix the pipes once.  Another time, the upstairs neighbor put his wet suit into his bathtub and left the water running and forgot about it, until water started pouring into my bathroom through the ceiling fan opening & I called maintenance.  Maintenance had to go upstairs and wake the guy up (either he had taken a nap or gone out on the balcony, I don't remember which).   But I think the most annoying one was when a new neighbor bought the upstairs condo and replaced the carpeting with hardwood flooring.  Suddenly I could hear every step and dropped item upstairs!  The other incidents were one-time events.  This was ongoing until I moved out.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Thanks for the tip about a filter between our pipes Earlene. I'll make sure to inform the office that the cliff was caused by my neighbors hair! Thankfully the apartment complex takes care of repairs like that. They're also going to repaint and caulk. I don't know how or why the caulk around the sink was removed. And because a flat paint is used instead of a semi gloss (which I think is dumb), debris splatter from the drain snake has stained the walls under the sink. 

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Snowbell

I'm sorry cmzaha. For both what your going through and my wrong use of there. I don't know how to edit my post, so please forgive me.  Is it possible to get home care to help out?  If all else fails it could be one hour sanity breaks for you


----------



## cmzaha

Snowbell said:


> I'm sorry cmzaha. For both what your going through and my wrong use of there. I don't know how to edit my post, so please forgive me.  Is it possible to get home care to help out?  If all else fails it could be one hour sanity breaks for you


No I am sorry I was just being crabby  My parents test my patience to the max especially when I want to be home with the hubby and not here. Also our city has turned into such an English as second language some grammatical errors drive me nuts. Not your fault it is mine


----------



## Zany_in_CO

cmzaha said:


> The grumpiness stems from my stepdad hitting me 3 times yesterday and nearly broke my wrist. It is still hurting today. If their neighbor had not been outside and my calling him I know I would have had a broken wrist.


Carolyn, when that happens, you need to call the police or 911. I'm sure if he was in his right mind he would never have done that to you, but it's quite possible, predictable even it will happen again. The police can put the fear of God in him and give you some good advice to protect yourself. Hopefully, social services will step in as well. This is not something you should try to handle on your own. Big ole wrap around gentle hug.



Snowbell said:


> I don't know how to edit my post, so please forgive me.


If you look at the very bottom of your post, after it's posted,  you'll see, reading from right to left, Reply, Quote, Report, *Edit*. Click on that to make additions or corrections to the post. You have 24 hours before that feature disappears. 



cmzaha said:


> Don't worry about it I was just being crabby


Snowbell - Just an FYI - Please don't take it personally. We're all here for Carolyn when she needs to vent. It's like that scene in Steel Magnolias when the ladies are at the cemetery and Sally Fields just wants to hit something because she's so angry about the death of her daughter. One of the women says, _"You wanna hit something?"_ Then she grabs Shirley MacLaine, shoves her forward, and says, _"Here. Hit Wheezer!"_

So, we're kinda like Carolyn's gang of Wheezers, LOL  and I, for one, am happy to be here for her.


----------



## Lin19687

It's raining for the 2nd say in a row .


----------



## Relle

I wouldn't mind some rain here, I wouldn't gripe about that, we have had bush fires for the last 4 days that someone deliberately lit.


----------



## BattleGnome

Day 2 of school closed to snow. The school in town doesn’t close for nothing and we’re on day 2. It’s not so much an issue for me, I work third shift. My coworkers are going to have to deal with stir crazy clientswho haven’t been able to leave the house in 3 days because of this bs. 

To make it more fun, I live 20mi away and don’t  have 4 wheel drive. The roads in my subdivision are low on the “need to plow” list and there is a wind tunnel around my house. My managers who have winter vehicles probably won’t make the 10mi plowed drive to take care of things that need to be a priority... because, you know, it’s cold or some junk. It’s not like you should be prepared for that living next to Lake Superior.


----------



## Lin19687

I take back my gripe, for Relle.... Fire is not a thing I would want to live with.

Sciatica hurts today but it is my fault for staying up to Midnight reading here on this forum


----------



## SoapAddict415

My gripe is that I'm cranky today [emoji20]. I woke up in a good mood. DH didn't & that set the tone for the rest of my day. We had a minor argument before I left for work. At work I discovered that QC still hasn't processed any paperwork since Wednesday. I'm basically a parts router. If QC doesn't approve the parts, I can't move them. So my workload has been VERY limited. If they don't do anything again today, I have maybe an hour's worth of work to last me all day. I hate sitting here, not doing anything but I can't afford to go home early. Even if I could, I don't want to because DH is a booty head today!


----------



## Lin19687

Estate trust K-1 form just got here and I was trying to Amend my taxes... because they didn't tell me I needed this.
Now it looks like I lose my $3500 tax refund and have to PAY.
I am so pissed right now because they said I didn't have to pay any taxes on my Dad's Estate, that it was all taken care of.


----------



## SaltedFig

Minor gripe (not really even a gripe, now I think about it, more an oddity) ...

I was out at the movies and saw a a young adult/older teenager walking out of the female toilets.

Nothing unusual to look at, except for the fact it was a young man.
He didn't seem in the least embarrassed, so it wasn't a mistake.
I wonder why he was there? Is there some sort of protest or dare happening out there?


----------



## Techie Joe

_I was out at the movies and saw a a young adult/older teenager walking out of the female toilets.
Nothing unusual to look at, except for the fact it was a young man.
_​There is a lot of socialist pressure on young people in school these days to be multi-gendered, maybe he is confused or something (?).
Either that or the gents toilet was unavailable.
Its also possible that he was in there with a young woman 

My gripe: Trying to reply to a thread that has just been locked after spending an hour working on a decent reply.


----------



## SaltedFig

He didn't look at all confused (just very ordinary, as if it was the most normal thing in the world - no attitude, confusion, embarrassment, nothing), wasn't with anyone, and the gents was free. Multi-gendered - maybe that's it. A sort of social protest (given that there are only men and womens toilets, and no gender neutral toilets). Actually, that makes sense.


----------



## [email protected]

maybe the 'he', wasn't. 
there are times (desparate times) I have taken the 'sexed' bathroom signs as a guide.
the only gripe I can think of for today is that the North Americans seem to have stolen Winter, and won't give it back. Its our turn now lads!


----------



## Lin19687

YOU can have it !!!  I would like Spring please


----------



## cmzaha

Zany_in_CO said:


> Carolyn, when that happens, you need to call the police or 911. I'm sure if he was in his right mind he would never have done that to you, but it's quite possible, predictable even it will happen again. The police can put the fear of God in him and give you some good advice to protect yourself. Hopefully, social services will step in as well. This is not something you should try to handle on your own. Big ole wrap around gentle hug.
> 
> 
> If you look at the very bottom of your post, after it's posted,  you'll see, reading from right to left, Reply, Quote, Report, *Edit*. Click on that to make additions or corrections to the post. You have 24 hours before that feature disappears.
> 
> 
> Snowbell - Just an FYI - Please don't take it personally. We're all here for Carolyn when she needs to vent. It's like that scene in Steel Magnolias when the ladies are at the cemetery and Sally Fields just wants to hit something because she's so angry about the death of her daughter. One of the women says, _"You wanna hit something?"_ Then she grabs Shirley MacLaine, shoves her forward, and says, _"Here. Hit Wheezer!"_
> 
> So, we're kinda like Carolyn's gang of Wheezers, LOL  and I, for one, am happy to be here for her.


Thankyou, I will try to be nicer    but I never promise


----------



## lenarenee

Lin19687 said:


> I take back my gripe, for Relle.... Fire is not a thing I would want to live with.
> 
> Sciatica hurts today but it is my fault for staying up to Midnight reading here on this forum



But we know you've had a lot of winter too Lin; so now it's rain - which makes a mess.
I'm in So Cal, and I complain because we have too much sun! I should have been a vampire because I love cool, cloudy and rainy days.


----------



## cmzaha

Me to Lenarenee, I love stormy weather. Even enjoyed the wind yesterday


----------



## [email protected]

Lin19687 said:


> YOU can have it !!!  I would like Spring please


 
deal!


----------



## Techie Joe

You should try Ireland or Scotland, most days are overcast and cool when its not high summer, the colours are mostly blues. You'd get tired of the clouds and rain too.
I got a good zoom camera last week but the air has been too full of moisture to get distant views for it.


----------



## jcandleattic

My gripe - we had 80+ mph winds here yesterday. Multiple magnitudes of damage across the Front Range, many wild fires springing up and with the wind, becoming very big very fast and uncontrollable. 

We got off lucky with only 2 broken windows and a broken fence, however, many others were not. A few blocks over a camper flew into the front of a house, many trees down in our neighborhood, and UGH I'm just over our weather here. OVER. IT.


----------



## shunt2011

We are on day 4 of my daughter and grandkids not having power.  We had horrible ice storm and then just rain with high winds and cold on Saturday and Sunday.  300,000 with power outages.  So they are staying with us and my house is small and it's been crazy.  Still cold.  I'm leaving Friday for a conference in Texas and haven't had time to get anything ready.


----------



## amd

I really want to paint my dining room - it's the most depressing two shades of olive green from the previous home owner. My husband has vetoed all color choices. Last night when I was showing him colors, he said "How about two shades of olive green?" I knew we would struggle a bit before I married him - I love really bright colors and he likes more subdued colors... but the whole house is neutral colors and I can't do it. I need some personality added to the house! I feel like I'm living in someone else's house. I hate it.


----------



## lenarenee

amd said:


> I really want to paint my dining room - it's the most depressing two shades of olive green from the previous home owner. My husband has vetoed all color choices. Last night when I was showing him colors, he said "How about two shades of olive green?" I knew we would struggle a bit before I married him - I love really bright colors and he likes more subdued colors... but the whole house is neutral colors and I can't do it. I need some personality added to the house! I feel like I'm living in someone else's house. I hate it.



Surely some compromise is possible - perhaps involving the rooms you spend more time in than he does? Or painting one accent wall?  I feel for you!
Our house was originally painted the fashionable "neutral" gray. UGH!  Looked and felt like a prison - it had to go!


----------



## amd

lenarenee said:


> Surely some compromise is possible - perhaps involving the rooms you spend more time in than he does? Or painting one accent wall?  I feel for you!
> Our house was originally painted the fashionable "neutral" gray. UGH!  Looked and felt like a prison - it had to go!


Yep, I keep throwing out suggestions - and I haven't even suggested the colors I REALLY want to do because I know those won't go over. My house (before we got married and moved in together) had a bright orange and blue dining room, that I absolutely loved. (see attached photo) 







Our new dining room has a window seat and plate rail, which makes for a more formal feel to begin with. I was hoping to do something a bit on the neutral side for paint (but NOT olive green, there's just no working with it) and then brighten it up with colorful accents - changing the window seat covering, valance, and dining room chair cushions, and colorful accents on the plate rail. It would still be formal feel but with cheerful accents.  Sigh. I really think the issue is that he does not want to paint because he sees it as "a lot of work" whereas I see it as "just paint - if it doesn't work, try a different color". And he knows I tend to putz around with projects (it took me  18 months to do my old dining room - I stripped wallpaper, built a bookshelf, primered everything, repainted the woodwork, and then painted the walls - but I was also a single mom working 3 jobs at the time...). Anyways... I'm sure he is thinking I'll start painting the dining room and then leave a mess for months on end, when reality is that it is probably a one weekend project because it's just taping off woodwork and painting. I'm going to spend the next month giving him color suggestions, then I may just do it anyways and see what happens?


----------



## earlene

Oh, *amd*, I do so empathize!   Painting walls is the one worst thing for my husband & I to do together.   Choosing the colors for the living room took a lot of back and forth and my husband won out.  I have adjusted to the color scheme but I won't paint a room with him again.

We've chosen other rooms to paint in the house since then, and at least we have managed to agree on colors, but if he paints, I find something else to do and if I paint, I do it only when he is at work.  We can't paint together without him being critical every step of the way.

When I re-painted the small bathroom, I did it alone and it was so much more peaceful!

For the most part he really likes to give me what I want, but when it comes to color schemes and some of that, it's just not as easy as that.  I hope it works out for you, sometimes it happens with enough time.  When we talked about re-tiling our master bathroom a few years ago, I totally gave up on the plan when Hubby rejected every idea and sample I brought home with me.  He rejected heated tile flooring, the colors, the finish, all of it.  So nothing got done.  Was I surprised when yesterday he said he wants a heated floor in the master bath and when we looked at tiles, his color choices were so much in line with mine that I thought perhaps he forgot what he'd disliked a few years ago.  Not that I expect it always to work out like that.  He can be pig-headed about the most insignificant things  sometimes.


----------



## [email protected]

amd said:


> I really want to paint my dining room - it's the most depressing two shades of olive green from the previous home owner. My husband has vetoed all color choices. Last night when I was showing him colors, he said "How about two shades of olive green?" I knew we would struggle a bit before I married him - I love really bright colors and he likes more subdued colors... but the whole house is neutral colors and I can't do it. I need some personality added to the house! I feel like I'm living in someone else's house. I hate it.


I have met some people who aren't 'colour minded' but are very positive what they want. I think its more a teensy control issue and a 'safe option' mentality rather than a 'I understand it and I still love x'. 
My cousin does the oddest colours (to me) and they work ok! really. Once they are up on the walls the colours work. 
I hope you can find a solution to your colour challenge, I know I wouldnt like olive green on the walls. Though my fav colours are green, and my walls are a sort of pale mint green which can go grey or blue in different light. (my cousin hates it!).  After much deliberation with my husband over 5 years... he wants something different, but he doesnt know what either! I expect I will just end up buying what I think (hope) we can both enjoy.
best wishes


----------



## Techie Joe

I painted my living room last year, very pale green with chocolate on the chimney breast. I wouldn't normally go for the browns, I was thinking more burgundy, but I chose the green first (after several days research and deliberation) and stuck to it.
The paint brand 



Spoiler: i



dulux


 has these colour charts on the website that show what colour matches other ones, and samples of the others that match, a very handy tool. All the colours match my couch and teal cushions, and even my deep green Celtic throw. I recommend calming colours, just to have a room to relax in.


----------



## SoapAddict415

To anyone else that I may have offended with post #176, I am truly sorry. That was not my intention.


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> I really want to paint my dining room - it's the most depressing two shades of olive green from the previous home owner. My husband has vetoed all color choices. Last night when I was showing him colors, he said "How about two shades of olive green?" I knew we would struggle a bit before I married him - I love really bright colors and he likes more subdued colors... but the whole house is neutral colors and I can't do it. I need some personality added to the house! I feel like I'm living in someone else's house. I hate it.


Sometimes you just have to go for it. I have a hubby that likes Whited or Eggshell. When he was gone once I painted the downstairs an Ice Blue and added in a Cranberry Couch and Chair. He actually liked it. But I am not one for dark colors but I do like colors. While the kitty is gone the mice will play


----------



## Techie Joe

SoapAddict415 said:


> (post #176) My neighbor is an a*** ... I've tried being neighborly, ... Each time I've spoken she's rolled her eyes at me, she's seen me entering/exiting our building & she's slammed the door shut, she's just a very nasty person so I stopped trying to be neighborly. ... I told her it was maintenance doing a repair. ... She's been in her apartment slamming doors and making all sorts of noise ever since!
> Oh my! She actually called the front office & reported us for the noise! .... Lol he (plumber) said he had "enough hair to make a chinchilla!"



Not offensive at all, its a genuine gripe, nobody likes someone like that. You'd be surprised how often that happens to guys in Ireland, you'd say hello to a girl and she'd start rolling her eyes like your an embarrassment. I don't say hello any more, saves a lot of heartache.
If I were in your position I would think about doing the following...
If there is a regular time she is banging doors. have whoever is in the front office come around to witness it, or get a recording and bring it to them.
I would also think about slamming a few doors myself, just until she realizes how annoying she is.
I might even hire a large gong, and on the days she is throwing things around, I would wait until about 3am and bang that gong as hard as I could, just once mind. The next week it would be a klaxon.


----------



## Relle

While you think this, might have not been offensive, others do, I suggest you read Rule 1 of the Message Board Rules and refrain from this type of language. I have discussed this with the OP.


----------



## Techie Joe

Relle said:


> While you think this, might have not been offensive, others do, I suggest you read Rule 1 of the Message Board Rules and refrain from this type of language. I have discussed this with the OP.


Apologies
will edit reply to remove offending word


----------



## SoapAddict415

@Techie Joe, a klaxon! That's funny! Thanks, I needed that lol! I don't know why she's so rude to me. DH has never had a problem with her. I think maybe it's a case of mistaken identity & she thinks I'm somebody she hates. It's her loss cuz I'm a freaking  awesome person!


----------



## Lin19687

Nature wants to try to SNOW today  
I think she heard me as it is not raining either


----------



## Elaine69

I'm so over this wind already....the tumbleweeds are flying....


----------



## earlene

There aren't enough hours in the day to do all the things that need to get done!


----------



## amd

earlene said:


> There aren't enough hours in the day to do all the things that need to get done!


Ain't that the truth! Just thinking of my to do list today makes me shudder. (Actually it's almost a relief to be at work because that's easy compared to what I have going on at home...) So my list:

making 50 lip balms (that have to be labeled and delivered by tomorrow)
Labeling and delivering 50 lip balms that I made yesterday
labeling and delivering the snake soap
Bottling and brewing 2 batches of Kombucha
Washing dishes for the church luncheon on Saturday (dishes have been in storage for a year)
My future boss is in town from China and wants to do dinner tonight which is always a 3-hour and too much beer situation
making dinner for the children because the hubby is not home tonight [this summer I am going to start making the children learn to cook properly. It is ridiculous that we have four kids ages 16, 15, 13 and 10, and between the three teenagers the only things they know how to make are frozen pizzas and ramen noodles. I was actually discussing this with the 16 year old last night, and he stepped up and got a lesson in how to make homemade pizza. it is just ridiculous to me. At 14 I was making full meals for my family of 9 because my mom didn't get home from work until 7pm.]
Although my daughter - she really is a sweet girl - did volunteer to do the dishes when she heard my to do list last night. So even if half of them get done tonight, we can finish the other half tomorrow night. It is still an overwhelming lot to do in one night. I feel like I have been 'on the run' since last Friday, and I am tired.


----------



## Relle

earlene said:


> There aren't enough hours in the day to do all the things that need to get done!


I'm with you Earlene, I'm living until I'm 250, just to get things done.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe... I was Searching on this site, kept me busy ALL DAY !!!


----------



## penelopejane

earlene said:


> Oh, *amd*, I do so empathize!   Painting walls is the one worst thing for my husband & I to do together.   Choosing the colors for the living room took a lot of back and forth and my husband won out.  I have adjusted to the color scheme but I won't paint a room with him again.
> 
> We've chosen other rooms to paint in the house since then, and at least we have managed to agree on colors, but if he paints, I find something else to do and if I paint, I do it only when he is at work.  We can't paint together without him being critical every step of the way.
> 
> When I re-painted the small bathroom, I did it alone and it was so much more peaceful!
> 
> For the most part he really likes to give me what I want, but when it comes to color schemes and some of that, it's just not as easy as that.  I hope it works out for you, sometimes it happens with enough time.  When we talked about re-tiling our master bathroom a few years ago, I totally gave up on the plan when Hubby rejected every idea and sample I brought home with me.  He rejected heated tile flooring, the colors, the finish, all of it.  So nothing got done.  Was I surprised when yesterday he said he wants a heated floor in the master bath and when we looked at tiles, his color choices were so much in line with mine that I thought perhaps he forgot what he'd disliked a few years ago.  Not that I expect it always to work out like that.  He can be pig-headed about the most insignificant things  sometimes.



I think our DHs are related!
My DH is the most consiliatory guy. Rarely argues. Except about wall colours. I ended up giving him free rein with the colours but there is no way we can paint together. He watches every drop or splash of paint and woe betide anyone who leaves holidays or roller or brush  marks in the paint!


----------



## SoapAddict415

Wow amd, your to do list made me tired and all I did was read it lol. It's good that you have kids that are willing to help.
My gripe is that I have "work kids"! I'm not sure how I got them but everyone seems to think they're mine lol. Joe is the oldest. He'll be 35 next week (I'm 49). He's admitted to bring bipolar with a side order of ADHD. He's very hyper & chatty today. His machine is right across from my work station so I'm his break relief but today he seems to need a break or something every 10 minutes! There's Kaite. She's 25 and today she's more whiny than usual today. And lastly there's my Eddie. He's 22 and autistic. He's such a sweetie. It's part of my job to make sure he has parts to install rings in. I have no more parts or rings for him. He's gone thru everything that needs to be shredded. He's done all of the scrap grinding. There's really nothing left for him to do but sweep. The problem with that is that when he can't find anything to sweep, he starts crawling under machines & tables or he's in the front office crawling under desks looking for trash. He's also been known to wander out to the parking lot to pick up trash to bring in so he can sweep it. Our boss won't send Eddie home when there's no work for him to do but he won't take responsibility for him either. So when Eddie gets into something he shouldn't, everyone comes to me like it's my fault! I have 7 orders to get out of the door today plus whatever the trim department brings me and a couple of my female co-workers have made me feel uncomfortable about my outfit. I normally don't dress like this but I've lost about 20 pounds & I was feeling confident for the first time in a long time so I wore this today. Other women here who are larger than me dress this way all the time so I didn't see a problem with it. Now I wish I could go home & change.


 please excuse the junk on the side table. For some reason the forum won't let me post the cropped version of this pic.
Edit: oh joy! The owner just put a rush on 2 more orders. No stress here lol!
Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Misschief

SoapAddict415 said:


> ! I have 7 orders to get out of the door today plus whatever the trim department brings me and a couple of my female co-workers have made me feel uncomfortable about my outfit. I normally don't dress like this but I've lost about 20 pounds & I was feeling confident for the first time in a long time so I wore this today. Other women here who are larger than me dress this way all the time so I didn't see a problem with it. Now I wish I could go home & change.View attachment 29986
> .



Are you kidding? You look fantastic! Never mind what they say.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Thanks Misschief! DH to that pic this morning because he was proud of my weight loss efforts.

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Misschief

SoapAddict415 said:


> Thanks Misschief! DH to that pic this morning because he was proud of my weight loss efforts.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app



As well you should be. I've always told my girls that when someone makes you feel uncomfortable about yourself, chances are they're jealous.


----------



## lenarenee

Ah SoapAddict. You committed one of the most horrible things a human can do; change.  You changed your size, your health status, your clothes, your confidence level.  They're all feeling unsettled by it - not just because of jealousy - but you've accomplished something that took dedication, time and discipline. They'll have to get used to the new you.  You, in the meantime deserve to feel confident and stick to whatever clothes you want - no matter what weight.

Your opinion and needs come first! Their feelings of jealousy or threat are their problem. 

Your young co-worker - does he do better being busy? Would he be happy doing "busy" work?  Dusting, writing a list of things he's finished, counting envelopes, keep a book on hand that he enjoys and give him "homework"....reads, then reports how many pages or writes details he remembers....that sort of thing.



Misschief said:


> As well you should be. I've always told my girls that when someone makes you feel uncomfortable about yourself, chances are they're jealous.



I agree; - threatened, jealous or unhappy people like to "share" the joy!


----------



## SoapAddict415

Thank you Lenarenee [emoji16]. Yes, Eddie loves to work. In fact, that's our biggest problem. He zips thru every task you give him. We had a spontaneous parts ringing competition 1 day just for fun. Eddie out rang 6 people! He's the company dynamo [emoji1]!

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe,  I didn't eat much this morning before going out shopping.  Now I feel totally run down and tired.
Oh and I was up at 4am too, I am sure that didn't help


----------



## SoapAddict415

I am so mad at myself! My sister keeps inviting me to go places. I don't have a car & I don't see my family much anymore so I always agree to go wherever it is that she's inviting me to. The problem is that she always calls/texts me up to 2 hours before she's due to pick me up to cancel! She started doing this about 1.5 years ago. Our mom had surgery shoulder Friday. My sister asked me last Wednesday if I'd like to go see our mom today around 10a. I said yes. She texted me at 7a with a list of excuses as to why she needed to cancel. I'm mad at myself for believing that she'd actually show up this time!


----------



## Lin19687

gripe, I have a ton to do today !  But Coffee calls me first


----------



## earlene

*SoapAddict*, I am sorry your sister has been flaking out on you so much.  That's just awful, when going to see your mom after her surgery was the event she cancelled.  I would start responding with, 'sure I'd love to go, but I expect I should anticipate you cancelling, so I won't get my hopes up.'  Well, maybe not, but I'd sure think it, right? I'd more probably just stop saying yes for awhile and hope she'd eventually ask why.

And, WOW!  Looking good, girl!  Great job with the weight loss and you look fabulous in that outfit.  Your co-workers were way off-base.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Thank you Earlene! I've had to cut a lot of things out of my diet due to food allergies and most days I have to do a lot of walking, tote lifting & stair climbing at work. I miss certain foods but I'm starting to like the results. I was just thinking earlier of saying just what you suggested the next time my sis invites me somewhere [emoji16]! Or maybe next time I'll just plan to order a Uber or a Lyft & tell her I'll meet her there!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

amd said:


> Yep, I keep throwing out suggestions - and I haven't even suggested the colors I REALLY want to do because I know those won't go over. My house (before we got married and moved in together) had a bright orange and blue dining room, that I absolutely loved. (see attached photo)
> 
> View attachment 29931


Marriage is a 50/50 proposition. In this situation, you get to pick the colors and he gets to do the work! LOL Seriously, you obviously have all the talent in the area of interior design, so don't feel obligated to "compromise". IME, after 43 years of marriage, *nobody wins* when you compromise. If you take the lead, at least 50% (you) are happy with the result! And, most likely, with your impeccable taste, I suspect he will be happy in the long run as well.  As a peace offering, suggest he choose the color for another area... non-public if possible. 

By all means, do the colors you REALLY want -- as you said, it's only paint. My dad was a carpenter; my hubby is an architect. Whenever I wanted something, they both told me to draw it up. In this case, I would do a "Color Board" -- not only paint samples, but pieces of fabric you intend to use for the valance, chair cushions, window seat (?) and the accent for the plate rail. Sounds like fun to me!

Okaybye,


----------



## Misschief

My gripe for today - Flickr is being bought out by SmugMug and it looks like it will no longer be free.  All my online photos are on Flickr.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Misschief said:


> My gripe for today - Flickr is being bought out by SmugMug and it looks like it will no longer be free.  All my online photos are on Flickr.


   Two Thumbs Down Emoji here. Boo-Bad.


----------



## earlene

Oh, *Misschief*, that is so sad.   I wonder if they will still have free storage, just not free sharing, like Photobucket started doing last year.  Such a pain!  Who is next?  Imgur?  Vimeo?  Youtube?


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> Oh, *Misschief*, that is so sad.   I wonder if they will still have free storage, just not free sharing, like Photobucket started doing last year.  Such a pain!  Who is next?  Imgur?  Vimeo?  Youtube?



I've been doing a little more reading and it looks like they may be keeping Flickr more or less as it is for now, including the free accounts. I shall wait and see, and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe,  Kicking my self for not making MORE stuff over the last few months  
Just got a FEE tiny start up gig for mid May but I really don't have much stock.
I have 7 scents and a total of 50 bars that are good to go.
Then I have some that are just on the verge of being able to go, about 64 (7 scents)


----------



## SoapAddict415

@Lin19687, could you possibly make a few mp bars to "stretch" your inventory?


----------



## Lin19687

I don't do MP, If I did HP I might but I do full water for HP so that would be cutting it close.  It's in 3 weeks 
I could do BB's but man the Reject Bin will be full  lol


----------



## penelopejane

SoapAddict415 said:


> Wow amd, your to do list made me tired and all I did was read it lol. It's good that you have kids that are willing to help.
> My gripe is that I have "work kids"! I'm not sure how I got them but everyone seems to think they're mine lol. Joe is the oldest. He'll be 35 next week (I'm 49). He's admitted to bring bipolar with a side order of ADHD. He's very hyper & chatty today. His machine is right across from my work station so I'm his break relief but today he seems to need a break or something every 10 minutes! There's Kaite. She's 25 and today she's more whiny than usual today. And lastly there's my Eddie. He's 22 and autistic. He's such a sweetie. It's part of my job to make sure he has parts to install rings in. I have no more parts or rings for him. He's gone thru everything that needs to be shredded. He's done all of the scrap grinding. There's really nothing left for him to do but sweep. The problem with that is that when he can't find anything to sweep, he starts crawling under machines & tables or he's in the front office crawling under desks looking for trash. He's also been known to wander out to the parking lot to pick up trash to bring in so he can sweep it. Our boss won't send Eddie home when there's no work for him to do but he won't take responsibility for him either. So when Eddie gets into something he shouldn't, everyone comes to me like it's my fault! I have 7 orders to get out of the door today plus whatever the trim department brings me and a couple of my female co-workers have made me feel uncomfortable about my outfit. I normally don't dress like this but I've lost about 20 pounds & I was feeling confident for the first time in a long time so I wore this today. Other women here who are larger than me dress this way all the time so I didn't see a problem with it. Now I wish I could go home & change.View attachment 29986
> please excuse the junk on the side table. For some reason the forum won't let me post the cropped version of this pic.
> Edit: oh joy! The owner just put a rush on 2 more orders. No stress here lol!
> Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app



What? You look great! Congratulations on the weight loss. You have every right to be proud of yourself. 

DH has lost 14kg and has 15kg more to go. I know it’s a struggle. Keep up the great work. 
 I’d be doing this in those clothes at work if I were you!



SoapAddict415 said:


> @Lin19687, could you possibly make a few mp bars to "stretch" your inventory?



That’s a great idea.
And make some wash cloths and buy some soap dishes to re-sell.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I'm so ready to go home. I had Eddie helping me because there was nothing else for him to do but sweep the shop for 8 hours. I've NEVER had a problem with him helping me before but today he got it into his sweet curly head to take the top copy off of paperwork packets on my desk, put them with orders (whether they matched or not) and he apparently shredded the rest! I just came in from dumpster diving with Joe. Somebody dumped my trash while I was taking an order to shipping. I was hoping that Eddie had tossed the paperwork out & that we'd find it. No such luck.


----------



## Lin19687

Bummer SA415

gripe, Gym buddy blew me off today.  I wouldn't have cared but I stopped working in the yard, took shower and texted her on the way.
I could have gotten so much more done in the chicken coop and Koi pond


----------



## Relle

Well, you did get your gym workout done and she didn't, I would say that's a positive.   I don't rely on anyone when going to the gym, I go by myself and get it done no matter what.


----------



## Lin19687

no, i didn't   I ended up driving around looking for some Pallets for the base of a shed I need to get up.... and plastic bread racks    Didn't find what I was looking for.

headache this morning, hoping it is gone by the 2nd cup of coffee


----------



## Misschief

My gripe, if you can call it that (it's really more of a sad) is that dh truly resents every cent I spend on making soap so I think I will give up my hopes of having a small retirement business. I'm not sure it's worth my marriage. I'll try to sell what I've made so far to offset the cost of the supplies but, from here on in, I will only be making soap for myself and my family.


----------



## Lin19687

@Misschief maybe he can see the light soon !

Gripe, UPS driver sucks


----------



## Misschief

I doubt it. He said last night that he's had enough and will be leaving as soon as he has the opportunity.


----------



## amd

@Misschief Your hubs and my hubs should go have beers together to complain, and then we'll make soap while they're gone! I've been struggling with this as well - I am not good at budgeting my soap income with supplies budget. Before I got married, it wasn't a big deal if I needed a little extra cash flow to pull it out of the personal budget.. but then I got married [insert joint checking account here] and Chris told me that the soap business was going to be self-supporting or I would have to quit. I get his point, truly, but I was a bit miffed [putting it mildly] for a few months. This winter when I had the blues, I sat down with him and he helped me create the business plan. It helped both of us a lot to see where the money comes in and goes to. Could you do something like that with him? Maybe it would help him with the resentment - or even get him invested into helping?



Zany_in_CO said:


> Marriage is a 50/50 proposition. In this situation, you get to pick the colors and he gets to do the work! LOL Seriously, you obviously have all the talent in the area of interior design, so don't feel obligated to "compromise". IME, after 43 years of marriage, *nobody wins* when you compromise. If you take the lead, at least 50% (you) are happy with the result! And, most likely, with your impeccable taste, I suspect he will be happy in the long run as well.  As a peace offering, suggest he choose the color for another area... non-public if possible.
> 
> By all means, do the colors you REALLY want -- as you said, it's only paint. My dad was a carpenter; my hubby is an architect. Whenever I wanted something, they both told me to draw it up. In this case, I would do a "Color Board" -- not only paint samples, but pieces of fabric you intend to use for the valance, chair cushions, window seat (?) and the accent for the plate rail. Sounds like fun to me!
> 
> Okaybye,



I think we're getting closer with paint choices. The problem is that he has a good eye for colors - he did all the paint choices at his old house and it was really lovely, although not my style. I think he has accepted that I am going to paint, so he has at least started giving me direction for what colors he likes. I don't think our compromise points are even close though - his highest level of color is still way below my lightest level of color. I suspect that another month or two of getting vetoed, and I will give in to his color palette on the condition that I can accent with my color palette. Then we'll move on to the bundt pan argument... 

Back story on the bundt pans... when Chris' great grandmother died, he inherited her antique bundt pan collection. These things take up a ridiculous amount of cupboard space in our tiny kitchen... and he won't use them because "they're antiques!". I suggested that we hang them on the wall to make an interesting and unique wall display... to which he rolled his eyes and said "you can't hang bundt pans on the wall." Nope, you're supposed to bake with them but you won't let me do that either... Maybe I should go into his workshop and start telling him what he can't do in there??


----------



## Zany_in_CO

*Soap Addict & Lin:*






Misschief said:


> I doubt it. He said last night that he's had enough and will be leaving as soon as he has the opportunity.


If he does that, then it's most likely NOT about your soap making -- think "mid-life crisis". Let him go. It may take a couple of years before he changes his mind and wants to come back home. Build your business in the mean time -- it will keep your mind focused on achievable goals. My heart goes out to you. Gentle hug.


----------



## Lin19687

Oh @Zany_in_CO  did I do something wrong? 

I agree with Zany on the Hubby, let him go... but then again I have had 2, am strong enough to get through life and raise my 2 kids without support.

If he has a 'workshop" and buys things for that then YES you both should sit down, go over expenses and hash it out.  

small gripe, I have to sign for my Lye from Fedex.  Hope he is better then the UPS guy


----------



## earlene

Lin, I think Zany was empathizing with your gripe over the UPS guy.    And I do hope your FedEx guy is better!

So far I haven't had anyone come to my door and bother me about the lye I order for making soap.  But I can imagine it would be annoying to have to explain myself to some total stranger.   Those illegitimate drug makers have made it tough on the regular law abiding soap maker, as well as several other folks who mean their fellow man no harm.  I remember when I could just buy sudafed off the shelf, then all of a sudden I had to ask for it from the pharmacist and show my ID to purchase.  I just simply stopped using sudafed altogether because it was such an annoying process.  Well, I was probably better off not using sudafed anyway, but at the time, it was the go-to non-drowsy-making antihistamine and I did find it irritating that a few bad apples caused such inconvenience to the rest of us, me in particular.  

*Misschief*, I am really sorry to read about your marital troubles.  Your willingness to give up soap making to save your marriage is a testament to how important your marriage is to you.  But apparently it is more important to you than it is to him at this point.  Stay strong, and if you have family and friends to support you, now is the time to enlist their support as no matter how strong and independent you are capable of being, a woman needs the support of others when going through hard times.


----------



## Lin19687

Ahh ty @earlene  I thought the gripe was me  lol 
I don't know where the NORMAL UPS guy is, I hope just vacation !

I don't mind signing for the Lye it is just that I have been sitting here ALL DAY doing nothing but learning on here   which is fine but I could be doing more.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, Drove an HOUR to get to NH (big accident) to get Pine Shavings for my Chicken coop that I just cleaned out.
Get home with the 2 bags. I only need 1/2 a bag so I buy 2 so I don't have to drive up there again for a while.

open the bag and it is Sawdust !  SO NOT SHAVINGS !  I can get this stuff free !

Now I have to go tomorrow with BOTH bags (full and 1/2) and complain.

I had to use 1/2 because I didn't have anything in there and I dumped out 1/2.  Not like I can put it back in.

grrr


----------



## lenarenee

Got a call from the organization I donated soap to who sold it during their fundraiser last year. A local café is showcasing and selling handmade items from immigrants for one month and can I make some soap for that and have it ready May 3rd. Nope, I explain - it would barely be out of the mold let alone cured and labeled.  She says we can just put a note on the bars to not use until a certain date. Nope, I says. It's even too soft to be moved, and it won't be nearly cured enough.

 Last night she calls and says "Good news! They can delay the sale for one week!"  I said, "doesn't matter, still not enough time.  She says..."we can just put notes on the soap....etc."   


It gets better:  I donated 40 plain jane soaps to give to the Sudanese who often don't keep soap in their homes. (San Diego county was even more heavily hit with flu and illness than most of the US.) These were made specifically for the Sudanese who often can't handle store bought soap at all due to their chronic health conditions (Years of malnutrition, living in refugee camps).  She kept some of them to sell at this café....the bars that were supposed to help combat all the illness going around!  (They're also not labeled because most adult Sudanese can't read, and wouldn't know what the ingredients were anyway).  Somehow I think she's not going to understand that they can't be sold that way!!


----------



## earlene

So sad, *lenarenee*!  Very disappointing to hear that an organization that was supposed to pass along needed supplies to those in need, kept some back to be sold for a fund raiser.  I would be reluctant to donate with them again.


----------



## lenarenee

I was shocked to hear what she did - still am.  Yes, I'm rethinking my soapy involvement with them.   And unfortunately no longer motivated to make soap for this café sale.  I have plenty of other things to do, and also am on call for federal jury for a month.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lin19687 said:


> Oh @Zany_in_CO  did I do something wrong?


Um, no, you didn't do anything wrong, sweetie; I did.  That was a response to your post #225 but I forgot to put it in a quote box. I do that sometimes.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe..  I all of a sudden feel tired and don't want to do anything  hate that


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe... to my DD...  If you would DRINK the Milk, it wouldn't be almost full and 5 days PAST sell by date .


----------



## Lin19687

gripe, the cat found me


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> Gripe... to my DD...  If you would DRINK the Milk, it wouldn't be almost full and 5 days PAST sell by date .


Can I send my step kids over? All they drink is milk. We will go through 1-1/2 gallons a day when they are here. I've given up trying to convince my husband that it isn't healthy to drink so much milk - his youngest will be 13 this weekend and barely weighs 65lbs. He'll chug 2 glasses of milk at the dinner table and eat maybe half of his food.

We could trade the step kids for the cat if you want....


----------



## Lin19687

Hmm sounds like a deal, but I LURVE my kitties.
Filling up on Milk before eating is not that good, Needs to eat first then have the Milk.  I had a friend that had to do that with their underweight child.  Worked but it takes time to gain the weight.

Gripe.. Just soaped Plumeria ---- Nuff said ?


----------



## shunt2011

I have a two day show this weekend and have so much to get done and no inclination to do it.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Lin19687 said:


> gripe, the cat found me


[emoji23] That's funny!
I have 2 gripes. I get 10 min for my morning break and my best friend at work decided to hold a conversation while I was trying to read this thread! That's annoying! The 2nd gripe is that I have another co-worker who keeps finding stuff for Eddie (my autistic coworker/work kid) to do lately. I only have a problem with it because she's telling me about it like she's my supervisor! Or she'll go behind me and have him do something else but she doesn't want the responsibility of keeping him busy every day!


----------



## Lin19687

gripe.  It didn't rain here last night.  Was hoping it would cool the almost 90 degrees we had yesterday !   I didn't know we went from Winter to AUGUST !


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe.  Need to make bath bombs today but it is 81% humid out


----------



## rjuconnfan

Zany_in_CO said:


> My order from Soapers Choice arrived yesterday.  The box was damaged. It looked like the UPS delivery person dropped it from some height, it broke and the 7# plastic bottle of coconut oil, fell out onto the concrete, getting "skid marks" on one side and on the bottom.  The bottom of the box mysteriously had a clean cut  along the tape line to open the flaps. One flap was torn in half.
> 
> The contents, four 7# plastic bottles of oils and one 8# box of PKO flakes, were intact,  -- 42 pounds shipping weight. The cap to the coconut oil was off the bottle.  The seal was intact, but we discovered a small oil stain inside the box, about half way up one side. The rim of the bottle was oily so some oil must have escaped.  I confirmed that by taring an empty bottle on my scale in order to weigh the contents. It weighed 6 lbs, 15.2 oz.
> 
> It was baffling how UPS could deliver a box that was totally open on the bottom?!
> 
> It's a good thing we have a habit of opening the top while the box is on the porch and carrying the heavy bottles inside, one by one. It was only then that we discovered the damaged bottom -- when we picked it up, all four flaps fell open!   I shudder to think if my dear hubby had tried to pick up that box, the contents fell out, and landed on his legs and feet!
> 
> We spent most of the morning trying to figure out what might have happened and the afternoon, writing an email to report the incident to Soapers Choice.
> 
> What upsets me is that I had to spend a good part of a beautiful Sunday dealing with someone else's negligence! I had other plans.



I have had boxes delivered by UPS that are destroyed/cut open and broken, smashed. I sell a direct sales product and have to call often and have it replaced. And spend time calling UPS and filing complaints. They blame the direct sales company for bad boxes. I am currently waiting for my Amazon order with some heavy things in it. Hoping it arrives intact. So sad and frustrating!


----------



## SoapAddict415

I REALLY dislike thieves! I've tried to let it go but this is really bothering me! When we moved here almost 2 years ago, we had to downsize from a 3 floor house to a 1 bedroom apartment. So in the beginning we just thought that some items didn't make it here. But stuff keeps disappearing. Random things like flatware, frying pans, a pot that we had a minor disagreement over, etc. We often joked that the maintenance guys were taking our stuff. Now I'm not so sure. Wednesday, DH bought some dish liquid. Thursday I got home before him and I laid across the bed. I thought I heard him enter but when he didn't call out to me or come into the bedroom after several minutes, I called out to him then went to look for him. It's a small apartment, you can see everything once you exit the bedroom. Nobody was there. He came home about 30 min later. I told him that I thought I'd heard him enter previously but he said that maybe I'd heard something from another apartment. Fast forward to Saturday morning. I was washing dishes, I went to open the new bottle of dish liquid but it was gone. A maintenance guy showed up unexpectedly to inspect our smoke detectors. I called the office because 1. we're always notified in writing when there's inspections and 2. This would be our third smoke detector inspection in 4-5 months! The office didn't seem to know anything but said that something may have been missed during the inspection with the City and to let him in. He spent most of his time near the detector by our circuit breaker. About 2 hours after he left, I noticed that we had no power in the back half of our apartment. The circuit had been tripped. That's never happened before. That's also not the first time that particular maintenance guy has showed up unexpectedly. In January I came home from work to find him trying to enter our apartment. I still had my dog then and she was keeping him from entering. When I asked what he was doing, he jumped and said that he was there to fix my kitchen light. My kitchen light had been fixed in December. The repair request in January was for the building hallway lights. The was no need for him to enter my place. Now I'm not sure if these are all just coincidences or if I'm being paranoid.


----------



## Lin19687

I would put it in writing and send it to CORP OFFICES !  Because Clearly the regular office is not doing anything.

Also let the office know you are putting in a video surveillance system and to make sure that ALL STAFF are aware, post new signs at your doors !
I bet you won't have anyone show up any more.
You don't need to have a real system.  you could put a fake one at the door so that if they enter.
Also get this for your door but with a clicker that disables it.  Let it go off one time that the guy is around.  Bet he won't be back !  
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Sabre-W...BEgKMXPD_BwE&dclid=CIvwouzA9NoCFUsMNwodCQwPWA

Gripe,  my thumb knuckles hurt


----------



## jcandleattic

Wow -  that sounds like some super shady stuff happening there. If you can afford it, I'd set up "nanny cams" and tell the office managers to put in a lock change request. Personally I wouldn't announce the nanny cam unless there is a legal reason you would need too.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Thank you Lin19687 [emoji16]! I was just online looking for apartment security systems. I emailed the management after the January incident and again after Saturdays incident. I've also spoken with the leasing office staff on those occasions but they always seem to dismiss my concerns. I think I'll feel better with a security system. One that will take a pic or a video of those entering so that I'll have proof.
Nannycams! Great idea jcandleattic! Thanks!


----------



## Lin19687

There are cheap ones of the nanny cams.  But if they find it and take it you are out of luck.

Personally I would also Post notices and get that door alarm so that nothing else gets taken, or even someone entering into my apt !


----------



## SoapAddict415

There's an app called Alfred that's suppose to let you turn your old phone (Android or iPhone) into a security cam. The article I read said that it's under$40/year or you can just use the basic app for free. I need to replace my current phone (I cracked the screen but it's useable) so I'm thinking of giving that a try. Until then, I'm going to print and post a "smile your on survaillance" warning for our apartment.

"Forget your troubles! Try these bubbles! You can't say nope to extraordinary soap!" -Amber McRee Turner, Sway


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe.  There is a small leak in the basement at the Broiler heater 

I hate to have to call the landlord.  I am leaving the basement door unlocked, going out for the day, texting LL and hoping it is just the gasket around the Bladder tank.  Quick fix and I don't have to see him.
Oh, btw he is a plumber and I don't need the heat on anymore


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe,  it is Raining out and now I have a cat sleeping on my lap so I can't move.


----------



## zolveria

Signed up 16 hour shift Nurse Life won't get of work till 7am tomorrow. don't know what worse getting mandated and  not knowing or signing up and knowing your hell lmao


----------



## Dahila

Soapaddict I wish I would look like you, your are beautiful and looks so good, they just envy you the new body


----------



## Lin19687

I made my new office about a month or so ago, switching mine for my DD because it was bigger.
I have managed to re-arrange Everything on my desk (and room layout) at least once a week.
Just got a new Security system and put monitor on the desk.
Now everything id on the Right side but I keep reaching to the Left side.

It is more funny then a gripe


----------



## Lin19687

Picked up a bunch of Cube oils yesterday.  Beautiful sunny warm day in the 70's
Totally did NOT think to leave one of the palm cubes on the deck table to melt so I could pour into a 5 gal tub

It's sitting out there now but it's not sunny out today.


----------



## shunt2011

Grandson fell an cracked his head open.  Fortunately they were able to glue it shut instead of stitches. Also, I have a two day show this weekend and threw my back out.  Praying for a small miracle that it will feel better by Friday.


----------



## Lin19687

DD lets her alarm start going on and off at 4:45 am but doesn't get out of bed till 6 something.
This morning it woke me over and over,  now I am in a pissy mood and just don't feel like doing ANYTHING !
and now I have a headache


----------



## earlene

I am sorry you are feeling so badly, Lin.  Maybe you could set your alarm for 2 am, hide it in a closet in her room and see how she likes it.

Silly, right?  When I was young I took my Dad's alarm clock and hid it in my closet under a pile of clothing because I hated it going off at 6 am.  Or maybe I didn't want him to get up and go to work.  I don't really remember.  But it still went off at 6 am because I did not know how to turn it off.  I was only 6 or 7 years old at the time.


----------



## Lin19687

This morning i remembered what it reminds me of and I told her.  She immediately changed it LOL

Flushed Away .  It's a kids movie and it is the sound track they use when the evil frogs come hahahahaa

i uesd to hide my Dad's alarm too, I didn't want him to go 

Gripe, I tripped over the short 2 ' fence that keeps out the hens form the Koi pond area.......... for the 2nd time yesterday


----------



## Hbsmith121

People selling soap at fairs with NO labeling! Drives me crazy! And when I pressed one woman about it she was REALLY NASTY & said she feared someone would 'steal'her recipe; btw it was palm, coconut & oilve oil... SERIOUSLY?!?! people are crazy.....


----------



## penelopejane

Hbsmith121 said:


> People selling soap at fairs with NO labeling! Drives me crazy! And when I pressed one woman about it she was REALLY NASTY & said she feared someone would 'steal'her recipe; btw it was palm, coconut & oilve oil... SERIOUSLY?!?! people are crazy.....



Yes we get that here too! Someone was selling soap at a market I went to and labelled ingredients as “vegetable oil”. That’s it!!!


----------



## shunt2011

Well, here in the states as long as you are only selling soap you don't have to label it.  I choose to do so as I want my customers to know exactly what's in my soap.


----------



## I_like_melts

Trying to make tie dye wax melts that don't look like anything anyone else on instagram has done :[


----------



## amd

shunt2011 said:


> Well, here in the states as long as you are only selling soap you don't have to label it.  I choose to do so as I want my customers to know exactly what's in my soap.



Me too. And I find it frustrating that other vendors don't. I've stopped buying from them if they can't give me a label. Of course, I have so much soap already between making my own and my impulse buys (ooohhh! pretty soap on instagram, must buy it!) my label and ingredient snobbery is saving me from myself. When I find a nice soap, I want to know what's in it and where I can get more. Case in point, last fall I bought some soaps from someone on Etsy and the soaps came beautifully packaged... with no soap name, ingredients, or seller info. I took one of the bars out earlier this week and my husband loves it. The only thing that saved me was that I remembered who the seller was and I took pictures before I put it in the shower (yep, I am that soap crazy lady) so I was able to contact the seller, send her a pic, and ask if she had more. [the soap has shredded loofah in it, which I don't mess with, so I am perfectly happy supporting another soapmaker by buying a few bars here and there] Anyways... it makes me wonder if they realize how much repeat business they are losing... I have customers who keep their labels because they don't trust their (or my) memory for which soap they liked.


----------



## SoaperForLife

Lin19687 said:


> It snowed last night, yeah only an inch but the radio this morning I had that a foot may come Wed/Thursday .......... I hope they were talking about the mountains
> 
> One trick I learned about UPS, if you ever get to talk to the normal delivery guy smile, make his drop easier.  I always have my address as saying in the carport.  This makes it a short walk for him and it will not get rained on plus there is a 2.5' fence he has to step over to get to the porch.  I ordered a few things and walked out to see him, told him that I get a few things here and there and he can just leave it in the carport to make it easier for him.  I think he appreciated it



Our lane is about a half mile long so for packages my dh made a locker out of an old freezer.  He painted it and put a sign saying "parcel" on the front.  He also installed a spring so whenever the door is opened the spring goes up alerting us to the delivery.  Saves a lot of time and trouble for the delivery folks!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

shunt2011 said:


> Well, here in the states as long as you are only selling soap you don't have to label it.  I choose to do so as I want my customers to know exactly what's in my soap.


Yep. One very successful soaper here in the Denver area sold her soaps nekkid. The were nicely arranged in round wire baskets, with a card describing the soap set in a wire holder in the center of the basket. She did 2 markets, averaging $400, every weekend.

"Crazy like a fox" maybe?


----------



## SoapAddict415

Dahila said:


> Soapaddict I wish I would look like you, your are beautiful and looks so good, they just envy you the new body


[emoji1] thank you Dahlia! I just saw your post.

New gripe: I don't drink alcohol much but it's the holiday weekend. We went to the store, read the ingredient labels on the various "coolers" because I have food allergies. One of my allergies is to corn so I can't have anything with corn syrup. I decided on a Bud Light Lemonade-arita. It just lists the ingredients as "Malt beverage with natural flavors, artificial sweeteners and artificial color". Halfway thru my first glass, I felt congested but I didn't take my seasonal allergy pill this morning so I thought nothing of it. Then the headache started. It feels like a mini migraine and it was followed by lots of nausea, a stomach ache and reflux. So out of curiosity, I googled the ingredients. The Anheuser-Busch website gives the full ingredient list which includes corn syrup! I NEVER would had purchased their product if I'd seen on the label that it contained corn syrup! I feel so sick right now and it's going to take 2-3 days before I feel right again. I wish I could sue or something. They shouldn't be allowed to omit ingredients on product labels!


----------



## Lin19687

@SoapAddict415  hope you get better fast !

Gripe,  Temps went from high 80's to 50 then 80's now back to 50's and I am just tired of the up and down already !
Can we Please get back to the 70/low 80 like it SHOULD be ??


----------



## Dahila

temps 91.4 and I can not go to plant the rest of the flowers,,,,,,,,eh


----------



## Lin19687

in Ontario ?? How are you hotter then me ?

I assume you are talking C not F or you might never plant any more flowers ever.  
Sorry couldn't resist
edit because I meant 'F not C'


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lin19687 said:


> ...I assume you are talking C not F or you might never plant any more flowers ever.


Um, 91.4°F = 33°C  -- in either case, a little too hot for ladies of a certain age to be putting in their flower beds, if you know what I mean.  I'm waiting for June 15 to plant... any earlier than that and I risk losing the "first planting" to a late frost.


----------



## Lin19687

Duh, I meant F not C lol - I was thinking that I know you use C 

Ok, you must be pretty up there to get a frost this late.  And yes I know what you mean about a certain age 
I am letting the Mint take over the garden in hope that I do not have to weed !

Gripe, neighbors teenager is watching his 4 other little siblings, one is about 2 (?) and he is just walking in the street..........I live on a Hairpin turn and everyone pisses around it.


New Gripe ...
Just cut one of my soaps I did today and I obviously didn't do a very good job of the swirly inside  and didn't bang all the air holes out of it.


----------



## amd

Gripe: my office is in a corner of the building that has been remodeled. In its former life it was two rooms with separate air conditioning vents. In its present life it is one room with air conditioning controlled by two different thermostats blows into it. It is 76°F outside and I'm wearing jeans, a long sleeved shirt, a hoodie, and have a blanket over my legs.


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> Gripe: my office is in a corner of the building that has been remodeled. In its former life it was two rooms with separate air conditioning vents. In its present life it is one room with air conditioning controlled by two different thermostats blows into it. It is 76°F outside and I'm wearing jeans, a long sleeved shirt, a hoodie, and have a blanket over my legs.


Sounds like me today. Thermostat was set for 21C and it was about that outside. I was wearing jeans, short sleeved tshirt, a hoodie, and wrist warmers. Never took the wrist warmers or hoodie off all day and even turned the AC off for a bit. I'm home now and hubby likes having both the front and back door open at the same time. My desk, and computer, are in the draft created by the two openings. I'm freezing!


----------



## SunRiseArts

Is HOT HOT  HOT as if it was July/August already.  And I am picking up.  I do not like the summers in Texas ......


----------



## BattleGnome

Facebook.

I got a new phone about a month ago. First thing I did was delete/disable all Facebook crap that came preloaded. The email address I use for my phone is not the one I use for Facebook but the two are linked because they’re both gmail accounts. I don’t keep Facebook signed in anywhere, I have to manually log in each time I want to check it.

Yesterday I needed to google something, clicked on a link that happened to be to a Facebook page. A bunch of notifications immediately show up and I realize that I’m logged in. I just checked the only possible way I could have been logged in to Facebook (words with friends) and I’m not logged into Facebook. I’m now also super annoyed with the number of times my tablet automatically capitalized Facebook but google isn’t automatically capitalized. 

For years I have very intentionally limited what I share with Facebook. I don’t know I feel about this automatic cross-signin. I think I’ve changed my settings that I have to manually log in when I visit Facebook but I thought that’s what it was before.


----------



## amd

I don't really know where I should talk about this... but I really, I mean REALLY, need to vent. 

During the summer my city has a "free" night in the uptown district. They close off one or two side streets for a live band, farmer's market and other random activities. It's become a fairly well attended event each week as it is free to listen to the music that starts at 7pm and everything is packed up and done by 10, so a fun night for families to get out and be social. The bands don't get paid, and they have no problem getting quality bands to play for free (being friends with several of the regular bands that play they view it as free advertising, a chance to try out some new songs, and just enjoy performing). This has always been organized by a building owner on the corner of the two side streets, and they did an amazing job. However, in April, the building owner closed its doors and no one has taken over anything. Some of the uptown businesses went to the city chamber of commerce to take over Thursday Night Live to keep the extra business in the uptown area. The chamber took it over... and it has been chaos.

First, you have to have a license to be part of the farmer's market. Seems ok, the license is free, you just apply and get approved. Well, the license application requires insurance and tax id. That's ok too, I already have both so no biggie. Then they said it would be $100 for the summer. I didn't think that was too bad, if I go every week it only cost me $10 per week. Definitely cheaper than 99% of the shows I do and a regular customer base. Worst case scenario, I don't sell anything and just paid $10 to listen to music and drink beer. I'm ok with that. Chamber said I could pay at the first night and be ok. Great! I'm excited, can't wait.

Then... yesterday... I got caught in a group chat. Now, this is my first year doing this event, and the event is going on its third summer, so vendors from previous years are feeling a kind of ownership. They're upset about the fee - which is varying wildly between vendors from $25 per show, $20 per month, $100 for the summer, or $250 for the summer. I don't know if the variation is based on what you are bringing to the market - the guy who quoted $250 makes calzones and pizzas on his grill, the lady who quoted $20 per month does crochet blankets... you get the drift.

Then, they're upset because they have to have a tax id.

Then, they're upset because they have to have insurance. (Sorry, I don't care if you selling produce, baked goods, crochet blankets... just protect yourself and your customers. One mistake could cost you a whole bunch of money. Someone steals your stuff out of your car, you're out a whole bunch of money. yadayadayada)

So... being me... I made myself a target. I told them I was ok with the fee, this is a well advertised event, and like any business owner I should pay rent. I'm ok with the tax id because if I sell something I should be a responsible person and pay taxes. I'm ok with insurance because I like having my backend covered. These are all things that business people do, this is the cost of running a business. Oh boy, did they let me have it. Told me all about how this is not a business for them, so they shouldn't pay taxes, and don't need insurance, and why should they pay rent for something that has always been free [well, they might have me on that point]... then the cherry on the top... they just want to come and sell their stuff to make money.

I had to leave the group chat. I can't deal with that kind of stupidity.


----------



## lenarenee

Wow amd, somebody started insisting they act like adults and be responsible and they didn't like it!


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> I don't really know where I should talk about this... but I really, I mean REALLY, need to vent.
> 
> During the summer my city has a "free" night in the uptown district. They close off one or two side streets for a live band, farmer's market and other random activities. It's become a fairly well attended event each week as it is free to listen to the music that starts at 7pm and everything is packed up and done by 10, so a fun night for families to get out and be social. The bands don't get paid, and they have no problem getting quality bands to play for free (being friends with several of the regular bands that play they view it as free advertising, a chance to try out some new songs, and just enjoy performing). This has always been organized by a building owner on the corner of the two side streets, and they did an amazing job. However, in April, the building owner closed its doors and no one has taken over anything. Some of the uptown businesses went to the city chamber of commerce to take over Thursday Night Live to keep the extra business in the uptown area. The chamber took it over... and it has been chaos.
> 
> First, you have to have a license to be part of the farmer's market. Seems ok, the license is free, you just apply and get approved. Well, the license application requires insurance and tax id. That's ok too, I already have both so no biggie. Then they said it would be $100 for the summer. I didn't think that was too bad, if I go every week it only cost me $10 per week. Definitely cheaper than 99% of the shows I do and a regular customer base. Worst case scenario, I don't sell anything and just paid $10 to listen to music and drink beer. I'm ok with that. Chamber said I could pay at the first night and be ok. Great! I'm excited, can't wait.
> 
> Then... yesterday... I got caught in a group chat. Now, this is my first year doing this event, and the event is going on its third summer, so vendors from previous years are feeling a kind of ownership. They're upset about the fee - which is varying wildly between vendors from $25 per show, $20 per month, $100 for the summer, or $250 for the summer. I don't know if the variation is based on what you are bringing to the market - the guy who quoted $250 makes calzones and pizzas on his grill, the lady who quoted $20 per month does crochet blankets... you get the drift.
> 
> Then, they're upset because they have to have a tax id.
> 
> Then, they're upset because they have to have insurance. (Sorry, I don't care if you selling produce, baked goods, crochet blankets... just protect yourself and your customers. One mistake could cost you a whole bunch of money. Someone steals your stuff out of your car, you're out a whole bunch of money. yadayadayada)
> 
> So... being me... I made myself a target. I told them I was ok with the fee, this is a well advertised event, and like any business owner I should pay rent. I'm ok with the tax id because if I sell something I should be a responsible person and pay taxes. I'm ok with insurance because I like having my backend covered. These are all things that business people do, this is the cost of running a business. Oh boy, did they let me have it. Told me all about how this is not a business for them, so they shouldn't pay taxes, and don't need insurance, and why should they pay rent for something that has always been free [well, they might have me on that point]... then the cherry on the top... they just want to come and sell their stuff to make money.
> 
> I had to leave the group chat. I can't deal with that kind of stupidity.



That’s just insane. Don’t they know if they are selling they have a business. Can’t fix dumb.  I got into it with a gal trying to sell bath bombs in a neighborhood group who claimed her bath bombs were dermatologist approved, great for anxiety, depression. Psoriasis, acne, etc....  I called her out on it and got ganged up on. Asked what dermatologist recommended it.  Told her she was in FDA violation territory.  Within 5 minutes she removed the dermatologist crap.  

You still need to do it and hold your head up high for having all your ducks in a row.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

"I'm not a business"

"I just want to sell things to make money"

:Facepalm:


----------



## Lin19687

@amd WOW, JUST WOW !
And this is exactly why I started this, a gripe is a gripe no matter what or how long the post is  

Gripe,  people who think it is ok to just walk up to the side of someone's house.. because they don't have a fence?  It AIN'T your yard, get out !


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> @amd WOW, JUST WOW !
> And this is exactly why I started this, a gripe is a gripe no matter what or how long the post is
> 
> Gripe,  people who think it is ok to just walk up to the side of someone's house.. because they don't have a fence?  It AIN'T your yard, get out !



Oh, we know what you mean. You have my sympathy. Thankfully, the neighbours that were great at invading out space have move out.


----------



## IrishLass

Dust devils. They are pretty common in my neck of the woods. They are like mini/baby tornadoes, but very short-lived and for the most part pretty harmless, but once in a while you can get an ornery one like the one that swooped over our house the other day and peeled a chunk of our roof shingles off and threw them at my son's new truck parked in our driveway.  It appeared and left in a matter of ten seconds. Son is now giving himself a crash course in priming and painting....and we are getting our house re-shingled.  


IrishLass


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe.
I have my period and I am a bit crampy 

I put up my security cameras outside yesterday only to find out this morning that HEAT and the 'heavy duty' double sided tape comes off   Now I got to figure out something else.  I rent so I can't screw it into the Siding !  2 I can screw into the AC unit on the top of it.  not sure what I can do about the other 4. I will have to rinky dink around to make it work.
If it wasn't for the Sh*tty kids here I wouldn't HAVE to have them ! grrr


----------



## SoapAddict415

I love my DH but sometimes his attempts at supporting me make me wanna scream! I was watching some of my favorite YouTube soapers earlier and commented how I'd like for us to one day have a successful soap biz like Katie and Caleb of Royalty Soaps. I'm not currently selling but I do have a few extra bars  laying around that I will give away if asked. I don't have labels readily available either because I'm always switching recipes. I guess I should be mad at myself for saying anything because any time I mention selling, DH goes out without warning & finds someone for me to sell soap to (or cologne oil which I only make for him & I haven't done that in 3 years!). Then calls & says something like "Sally Sue wants to buy your soap. How many bars do you have?" So what I end up giving away looks like pic #1. That is in NO WAY professional looking! Whether I'm giving or selling I'd like to have the time to wrap stuff like pic #2. I like being prepared. He's spontaneous. I should be prepared for that lol!


----------



## Misschief

SoapAddict415 said:


> I love my DH but sometimes his attempts at supporting me make me wanna scream! I was watching some of my favorite YouTube soapers earlier and commented how I'd like for us to one day have a successful soap biz like Katie and Caleb of Royalty Soaps. I'm not currently selling but I do have a few extra bars  laying around that I will give away if asked. I don't have labels readily available either because I'm always switching recipes. I guess I should be mad at myself for saying anything because any time I mention selling, DH goes out without warning & finds someone for me to sell soap to (or cologne oil which I only make for him & I haven't done that in 3 years!). Then calls & says something like "Sally Sue wants to buy your soap. How many bars do you have?" So what I end up giving away looks like pic #1. That is in NO WAY professional looking! Whether I'm giving or selling I'd like to have the time to wrap stuff like pic #2. I like being prepared. He's spontaneous. I should be prepared for that lol!View attachment 30536
> View attachment 30537



At least you know he's supportive, if premature.


----------



## Lin19687

Rainy and cold this week   At least I don't have to water the strawberries that are looking very sad


----------



## SoapAddict415

Lin19687 said:


> Rainy and cold this week   At least I don't have to water the strawberries that are looking very sad


Your weather sounds like mine. We went from 3-4 days of temps in the 90s to the weekend and most of this week being in the 60s with rain.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe day ..... I changed out the water for the Hens and WHERE do you think they are drinking right now ?
A small puddle of mud......... you would think they didn't have any water at all !


----------



## zanzalawi

i've been reading all about chelation and since i have wicked hard water i decide i'm going to get with the program and get some EDTA and make some less-scummy soap

friday night- amazon package arrives, yay EDTA!
disodium EDTA
not tetrasodium EDTA
ahhhh bummer
so i didnt make anything this weekend. instead i napped when the kids did
i need to get some TETRASODIUM edta, ugh.


----------



## amd

Talking with my hubby about the show coming up on Saturday... mentioned that it was in a parking lot so we would need to weight the tent. He gave me a blank look and then says "My mom borrowed the tent last summer after you were done with your shows." Get the tent back from his mom and it is all bent to heck and ripped, and she knew it after she used in September. Hoping that Amazon will get the new tent here or that I can find one to borrow before Saturday! Grrr... if she had told me in September when it happened I wouldn't have been upset (it was kind of a cheapy tent that I found on FB rummage and I wanted to replace at the end of this summer anyways), but now... I am livid.


----------



## Lin19687




----------



## Stacyspy

My gripe? It's been festering since May 23, when the small apartment complex I manage got a "visit" from the USDA. What it turned out to be was a full inspection... visits can be unannounced, while inspections must have an appointment, because they interview tenants, they want access to my management and tenant files, and all our bookkeeping and insurance files. I got the letter of her findings yesterday. Normally, none of these things are an issue...unless there's no notice, and 8 out of 12 tenants are not home because they work, and the bookkeeper and our books aren't available because she also works during the day....sigh. So basically, the complex failed the inspection because of these things. The inspection report was over 25 pages long. There were other small things, such as a hole in the laundry room wall behind the door where someone slammed it open, broke the stopper and the handle went into the wall. A railing to 2 vacant apartments has been removed for repair, and it wasn't reinstalled in 2 days. Our parking lot doesn't have parking lines- fine, but the parking lot is gravel... stuff like that. I get she has to do her job, but really? It seems she's expecting more than I can possibly deliver.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Stacyspy said:


> My gripe? It's been festering since May 23, when the small apartment complex I manage got a "visit" from the USDA. What it turned out to be was a full inspection... visits can be unannounced, while inspections must have an appointment, because they interview tenants, they want access to my management and tenant files, and all our bookkeeping and insurance files. I got the letter of her findings yesterday. Normally, none of these things are an issue...unless there's no notice, and 8 out of 12 tenants are not home because they work, and the bookkeeper and our books aren't available because she also works during the day....sigh. So basically, the complex failed the inspection because of these things. The inspection report was over 25 pages long. There were other small things, such as a hole in the laundry room wall behind the door where someone slammed it open, broke the stopper and the handle went into the wall. A railing to 2 vacant apartments has been removed for repair, and it wasn't reinstalled in 2 days. Our parking lot doesn't have parking lines- fine, but the parking lot is gravel... stuff like that. I get she has to do her job, but really? It seems she's expecting more than I can possibly deliver.


No lines on a gravel parking lot? I don't think I've ever seen lines in a gravel lot because the gravel shifts. I think she was having a bad day and being overly picky.


----------



## IrishLass

SoapAddict415 said:


> No lines on a gravel parking lot? I don't think I've ever seen lines in a gravel lot because the gravel shifts. I think she was having a bad day and being overly picky.



Back in the '80's I worked for my family's business for a time striping parking lots (it was my job to help measure and lay out where the stripes would go and also paint the handicap stencils and the curbs and the number stencils on bumpers). Anyway, technically, you can paint stripes on gravel, but it is a royal pain in the patootie to do so, it doesn't look pretty, and it takes a lot of coats of paint that in the end don't last very long..... unless the gravel is super impacted and/or glued down well with tar, but even then, it never stands out well enough and is a pain to maintain. Painting lines on gravel is just crazy talk if you ask me.

We found that^^^ out one year when we won a government bid to paint one of our air force bases. It took us most if not all of one long, hot summer to get it all done (painted the runways, tie-down areas, and everything else in between). The constant wind out there didn't make it easy for us (lots of corrective hand-painting to tidy up the overspray from the striping machine), but things progressed along at a fairly good pace, considering, until we reached the barrack area where every single blasted lot was gravel.....and most had not been as well impacted as we would have liked (that was another company's job to do). That was our first ever experience painting stripes on gravel, and if I remember rightly, also our last (thankfully!).

Anyway, the gravel lots took up the most of our time to do because we kept having to add more and more layers of paint because the first 2 or 3 layers would just sink down and disappear into the gravel. The only saving grace for all our trouble doing that particular job was the amount of money the government paid us to do it- three times the normal going rate as that of a civilian job.

IrishLass


----------



## SoapAddict415

Grrrrrrrr! I'm so mad right now. DH thinks I'm a pack rat because I'm not as neat as he is. Part of the reason why my areas (my bedside table, my half of the dresser, etc) are so cluttered at times is because he keeps putting stuff there! Yesterday I got an order of fragrances in from Wellington. I like that I can order 1/2 oz bottles of scents for small batches and they're local so I get my order in 2-3 days. I could pick it up the next day they close at the same time my shift ends. DH and I left to run an errand before I finished digging thru the packing peanuts for my items. When we came back, I made dinner and forgot about my box. Sometime between my going to bed last night & coming home from work today, he threw my box out! I'm missing 2, 1/2 oz scents! I went out to the dumpsters but I couldn't find our garage. It looks like they were dumped and maintenance filled them with counters & whatnot from a renovation. Because I place small orders, there's a $5 handling fee on top of the $9.30 I had to pay for shipping on a $12 order and he threw part of my order away! [emoji36][emoji21][emoji37]


----------



## Lin19687

Frickin' Windows 10 did an update and there is no place to disable it.
PLUS it did it when I was in the other room watching TV.  I had Windows open on here that I was coming back to !

I swear I hate Windows


----------



## lenarenee

I had a win 10 update last fall that screwed up my computer for several months!  Took 3 different computer repair people to finally find the problem (it corrupted video card). The experts were stumped - some of them wouldn't even try to fix it!  No matter what I did, that update would start all by itself and it was not removeable. Essentially, my computer was hijacked by MS.  They sure won't going to pay the hundreds of dollars it took to finally get the computer fixed.  AND...that update is still there...there's no choice.

If I weren't taking a college class this fall that relies heavily on MS stuff, I'd be using Linux right now.


----------



## Lin19687

I took a sleeping pill last night, it was not totally worn off this morning and it is cloudy and chilly out.....I feel like sleeping all day


----------



## Misschief

I have a pinched nerve in my neck and it's driving me crazy. Even my skin hurts!


----------



## Lin19687

@Misschief 

I didn't get much done today


----------



## Serene

So this guy is Bo. We adopted him and his brother Tristan years ago. We have finally come to the end of a nightmare,  of numerous Vet visits, injections, oral meds, etc

It turns out that after 2 years of loudly vocalizing his pain, with no relief no matter what we did, we found the cause:






He got a hold of some of my beading needles, 2 of them or so from the pieces they took out yesterday, and had swallowed them. They went through his digestive system and lodged in different areas.  Don't ask how he got a hold of them.  Like the soap room, you need a retinal scan to get into the craft room.  Those rules are set in stone, because I have kids that visit, and I take safety seriously. (joking about the retinal scan but 2 deadbolts on each door.)



So I gripe here, because I need to vent. After 2 years, 2 states, 5 vets and over $23,000 in vet bills/medication we finally found a vet that agreed with me about it not being arthritis, and decided to go hunting after hearing our story. He was supposed to do Xrays for his teeth cleaning, and the “arthritis” area but he just told the tech to do a full body because “This guy has been hurting for a while. I want to see what is going on” Most of the x rays taken up until this point were localized to specific areas that each Vet thought was the issue. Most blamed it on a fall he took and said that “arthritis” was setting in on his hind legs. Even medicated him for it including injections twice a month that I administered, and numerous other oral medications.  Not one of those 5 Vets thought to X ray anything else, certainly not the stomach area even though I had asked.  I would get the usual dismissal of "you have not been to Vet school", but politely put.

This time around, what the new vet found made me just break down into tears of frustration, anger, and relief. 2 years my boy suffered. Two years of helplessness, and friends asking me to put him down because of the cost. As if it would be ok to put them down if they were sick for a period of time. He was still eating, running, being a cat. There were moments when we thought we had found the right combination of medication, because he would not scream in pain for weeks. Then it would start again, so his quality of life was there in between the madness.
3 hours on the operating table and 14 staples later he is home and resting.  The long road to recovery commences.


I hope this helps someone out there that are in the same situation I was. Question your vets because even though they have the degree, they still lack common sense. I fought with every single vet we had. One of them even told us not to come back anymore. She wanted to put him on Science Diet and I told her it was crap food, and that what does that have to do with him being in pain. She proceeded to tell me all the “good qualities” of it and how all was natural, so I told her since it was so natural and good she should eat it. As if changing the food was going to relieve the pain. So be persistent, and never stop looking for another opinion when it comes to fixing whats medically wrong with your pets. Remember that these little guys cant talk, and we are their voices.



Be of good courage.


----------



## amd

Oh, serene! He is a gorgeous cat! So glad to hear that you have finally found the cause of his pain. He's gonna love on you so much when he is feeling better. (I really want to come to your house to cuddle him. He's simply gorgeous.)


----------



## Serene

amd, you should!  He is a lover boy.  Even when he was hurting he was always loving.   He cuddles every single girl at the new Vets office.  Even after surgery he would call on them then would snuggle.  They were taking turns in between doing their work.  He is a ham.


----------



## amd

My gripe today is that I am an idiot.

I've been wanting to create an interactive website (versus the straight up store that I have now) for about a year. I've been playing with various design sites (wix, weebly, squarespace, and the like) to see what I like for integration, ease of use, can I do what I want to do, etc. I had coffee with a fellow soapmaker last weekend, and we got to talking about the website. She made a recommendation, and it's been in the back of my head to check it out.

Apparently, last night after hubby and I got home from the beer and wine walk I decided it was a great time to play with it. Playing with it = purchasing a subscription, transferring current domain to the disaster I created, and then realizing it was late and I have to work in the morning, so I went to bed in a tipsy little daze satisfied with myself for being an awesome website designer.

This morning... not so pleased myself. What in the name of Hades did I do? Seriously?? I have my second biggest show of the summer tomorrow and I'm messing up my website?? Sherry, you are an idiot. Now, go fix what you broke and stay off the internet when you are drunk. #lifelesson


----------



## Serene

ACK!! Oh no!!!  How bad and what did you go with?


----------



## dibbles

@Serene I'm glad you found the source of this sweet boy's pain, and good for you to persist in getting the answer.

@amd I feel your pain. I hope you at least had a good time being an awesome website designer. I'm sure you will find a way to right your wrongs.


----------



## Lin19687

<----- {sneaking up to steal @Serene 's Bo }   Glad he is better !!!


----------



## scard

Serene said:


> She proceeded to tell me all the “good qualities” of it and how all was natural, so I told her since it was so natural and good she should eat it.


You are an amazing cat advocate and I'm sure Bo agrees. (he's gorgeous)  You must be so relieved, and yes common sense is not so common anymore.


----------



## amd

Serene said:


> ACK!! Oh no!!!  How bad and what did you go with?



Sigh WordPress. Tipsy me didn't even try to play with it first. At least the authorization to transfer hasn't gone through yet so I had time to clean it up. It was slow at work today, so I spent some time evaluating how sales are done on my Square website, and 99% of my website sales require shipping. The one sale that was actually a pickup order I had to refund the cost of shipping back to. All of my local peeps just send messages and then either give cash when I show up, or have me send them an invoice through Square. So that prompted me to make the decision to keep my Etsy store, and takes some work off my plate because maintaining Square and Etsy was a PIA but I'm not ready to cut ties with Etsy yet. There is a sync function between Square and Etsy that they rolled out a month or two ago, but it screwed up the listings on the Square store, so I had to go back and reload pictures and make listings available again every time I added a new listing... It was an hours time suck. So now when the new website goes live there will be a button click to take you to the Etsy store for shopping, and then I'll add in all the other nonsense during the next weeks. WordPress does have a cart option, but you have to shell out a bunch of money for plugins. It wasn't a smart choice, but I'll live with the decision that Tipsy Sherry made. It won't be the first time. [Looks at 10 year old daughter.]


----------



## SoapAddict415

Oh my Serene! I'm so happy that Mr Bo is going to be ok and that your nightmare is finally over.


----------



## SoapAddict415

This is more of a bummer than a gripe. I'd had an idea for a soap for awhile, a butter bar. I researched and played around on soapcalc until last month I came up with my recipe. I thought I was being original. [emoji20] I just saw a new, just posted video on YouTube for my idea & it gives the recipe which is very similar to mine. Now I'm bummed.


----------



## earlene

Awe, SoapAddict!  But perhaps 'great minds work alike' is appropriate here.  

My gripe:  I need to clean, but am not motivated.  I just want to take a nap or watch tv.  Maybe I'll do both and be refreshed to do housework later.  No, probably won't work out that way at all.  Who am I trying to kid?  I'll probably watch TV, fall asleep and get up just in time to make dinner, putting off housework until tomorrow.


----------



## Stacyspy

This probably will be more of an angry rant than gripe, but here goes.
First, a little history...DH has been divorced from his first wife for 12 years. He has 2 kids with her. Their son J is 15 and he's had him all along. Their daughter M just turned 13 yesterday, and he's had her since she was 4. When they divorced, she took M with her and he went and got her on weekends. Then she went on vacation one weekend, and didn't come back for her.
DH and I met 8 years ago, and have been married for almost 4 years of that. She has sporadically contacted the children... about once every 2 years, and has seen them 3 times since I've been in the family. She never seems to be in the same place more than a year or so, and had another son who lives with her mother. 
So I should know better than expect anything form her, but I guess I expected at least the common decency to call M on her 13th birthday. But no, she was on FB all day, whining about the latest disaster of a relationship...how no one appreciates her, or is treating her the way she should be, and how she deserves so much better...blah, blah, blah. I guess it bothers me that while M says it's not important, I can see in her face that she's saying it because she doesn't want to hurt our feelings. She's always kind of felt that she did something to make her mother not want her, and it makes me sad that she carries this around with her. 
Meanwhile, I want to go find her and beat the ever lovin' snot out of her. I cannot believe she's so selfish that she couldn't take time out of her pity party to call. None of her family called. She has a grandma, grandpa, aunts, uncles, and cousins on that side of the family. Not one called. I invited everyone for dinner and cake, not one ever bothered to respond. So, her birthday was myself, DH, her brother, my mother in law, and her SO. That's it. I think she had a good time. I hope she did. 
Thanks for letting me vent... at least this way I don't feel like blowing up!


----------



## Lin19687

Give her a hug, tell her that not everyone is worth the time/energy/brain space to worry about.
Tell her that she is FABULOUS just the way she is and she should look at how great SHE is and not what others think/do.
Tell her that you will always be there for her and love her and will never let her go


Oh I am crying now   I have 2 kids (2 marriages, no child support) and NEITHER of those Dolts are in their lives   But i tell you they are strong minded kiddos and with all their issues growing up, they know that I will ALWAYS be there and they ARE WORTH EVERYTHING  

Gah, I just want to hug all those kids who's 'Other' {non} Parent walked away and hug them for an hour to know that they are loved by someone !!!


----------



## earlene

*Stacyspy*, your daughter is so fortunate to have you in her life to care about how others treat her.  You are the mother she will always turn to in crisis and good times alike.  Despite the sadness and resentment she will probably feel off and on over the years, you and her father will always remain her mainstay.  It is sad that her bio-mom is so uncaring, but perhaps a day will come when she regrets it and tries to make up for it.  IF she does (and she may not, of course), my advice to you is to be as supportive as you can, at the same time your are fiercely protective.  Prepare her as gently, lovingly and forgivingly as you can for the disappointments, while fostering strength of character in herself, so she can face her bio-mom with grace and dignity, should the day come.


----------



## dibbles

Beautifully said, earlene. Stacyspy, there is no doubt that your daughter knows you and her father will always be there for her. She does have love, safety and security with you, which will help her with whatever she faces throughout her life. Rant here any time.


----------



## lenarenee

Stacy, be sure and let her know that their lack of communication/contact has absolutely nothing to do with her. It's their dysfunction, selfishness,  lack of courage and ability to love are the problem here. (kids...heck adults too...often think that if someone doesn't love them, that it means they aren't loveable) .   This is not her fault!  But she needs to hear the words.


----------



## Misschief

Stacy, your ex-DIL reminds me a whole lot of my ex-DIL. Eventually, her children will see her true colours. I could tell you the stories.. how she left her two boys when the youngest was only two months old, how she sued for child support when she had the boys at the ages of 10 and 8 (and failed because my son had the boys while she worked and he stayed home and she never paid a cent towards their care). It goes on and on. Now, her life is centered on her eldest son (my eldest grandson) who died almost 3 years ago from a drug overdose. It may sound cold but she's going to milk his death for all the sympathy she can get... the grieving mother and all that. Sure... the mother who walked out of his life, leaving him crying in agony. Bitter? Me? Yeah, not much.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, when you are scheduled to meet someone to sell from CL and they no show  

Course I figured they would, you always get a sense of that


----------



## SoapAddict415

Stacyspy said:


> This probably will be more of an angry rant than gripe, but here goes.
> First, a little history...DH has been divorced from his first wife for 12 years. He has 2 kids with her. Their son J is 15 and he's had him all along. Their daughter M just turned 13 yesterday, and he's had her since she was 4. When they divorced, she took M with her and he went and got her on weekends. Then she went on vacation one weekend, and didn't come back for her.
> DH and I met 8 years ago, and have been married for almost 4 years of that. She has sporadically contacted the children... about once every 2 years, and has seen them 3 times since I've been in the family. She never seems to be in the same place more than a year or so, and had another son who lives with her mother.
> So I should know better than expect anything form her, but I guess I expected at least the common decency to call M on her 13th birthday. But no, she was on FB all day, whining about the latest disaster of a relationship...how no one appreciates her, or is treating her the way she should be, and how she deserves so much better...blah, blah, blah. I guess it bothers me that while M says it's not important, I can see in her face that she's saying it because she doesn't want to hurt our feelings. She's always kind of felt that she did something to make her mother not want her, and it makes me sad that she carries this around with her.
> Meanwhile, I want to go find her and beat the ever lovin' snot out of her. I cannot believe she's so selfish that she couldn't take time out of her pity party to call. None of her family called. She has a grandma, grandpa, aunts, uncles, and cousins on that side of the family. Not one called. I invited everyone for dinner and cake, not one ever bothered to respond. So, her birthday was myself, DH, her brother, my mother in law, and her SO. That's it. I think she had a good time. I hope she did.
> Thanks for letting me vent... at least this way I don't feel like blowing up!


M and J are blessed to have you and a gift of stable relatives in their lives.


----------



## earlene

I just spent close to 3 hours dealing with an Identity theft situation. Someone used my information to open an account with Verizon, and ordered 2 - $1000 cell phones & a bill for $323.90 was sent to my home. Apparently they chose to order expensive phones, I gather, the Apple iPhone X because the total cost for each phone is $999.99 to be paid in 24 monthly installments, and that's what I see on the Verizon website for that price. I do hope they don't have the phones! In any case, the bill came to my home, so where were the phones sent? Not here, as far as we know. The numbers they chose have Chicago area codes, so maybe they had them sent to a Chicago address. Or maybe they went to a Chicago area brick and mortar store and walked out with them. 

The Verizon fraud department was able to tell me that the account was flagged as fraudulent on June 13th, so at least they knew about it before I did. But they did not have information to share with me such as what credit card or proof of identity was used to open this account. The first person I spoke with said it may have been opened online, but that wasn't verified, so I don't really know. I was assured that I will not be responsible for the bill and that the account was closed and zeroed out and that they would reverse any reports sent to the credit bureaus. In any case, I still filed fraud alerts with all 3 credit bureaus and filed an Identity Theft report with the Federal Trade Commission.

I reviewed only one of my 3 free credit reports and found nothing suspicious.  I am hesitant to order the other 2 just yet because I usually rotate one every 4 months.  But if something odd were to be on one of the other two, I wouldn't know right away.  So I am currently undecided about that.  I am hoping the Fraud Alerts will suffice, but I cannot be sure.  I may contact one of my financial institutions and ask if they provide free credit reports and under what circumstances.  If so, that might be another way to go.


----------



## SoapAddict415

earlene said:


> I just spent close to 3 hours dealing with an Identity theft situation. Someone used my information to open an account with Verizon, and ordered 2 - $1000 cell phones & a bill for $323.90 was sent to my home. Apparently they chose to order expensive phones, I gather, the Apple iPhone X because the total cost for each phone is $999.99 to be paid in 24 monthly installments, and that's what I see on the Verizon website for that price. I do hope they don't have the phones! In any case, the bill came to my home, so where were the phones sent? Not here, as far as we know. The numbers they chose have Chicago area codes, so maybe they had them sent to a Chicago address. Or maybe they went to a Chicago area brick and mortar store and walked out with them.
> 
> The Verizon fraud department was able to tell me that the account was flagged as fraudulent on June 13th, so at least they knew about it before I did. But they did not have information to share with me such as what credit card or proof of identity was used to open this account. The first person I spoke with said it may have been opened online, but that wasn't verified, so I don't really know. I was assured that I will not be responsible for the bill and that the account was closed and zeroed out and that they would reverse any reports sent to the credit bureaus. In any case, I still filed fraud alerts with all 3 credit bureaus and filed an Identity Theft report with the Federal Trade Commission.
> 
> I reviewed only one of my 3 free credit reports and found nothing suspicious.  I am hesitant to order the other 2 just yet because I usually rotate one every 4 months.  But if something odd were to be on one of the other two, I wouldn't know right away.  So I am currently undecided about that.  I am hoping the Fraud Alerts will suffice, but I cannot be sure.  I may contact one of my financial institutions and ask if they provide free credit reports and under what circumstances.  If so, that might be another way to go.


I'm so sorry to hear that Earlene. I've had someone steal my identity twice. It takes a lot of patience to get things fixed. I had to file police reports, sign affidavits, etc. The first time, someone filed taxes using my info. By the time I found out the bill with taxes & penalties had grown to $12,000+! It took a year to get that mess straightened out. The second time was kind of funny. My boss called me into his office to ask why I was filing for unemployment. Confused, I asked "am I supposed to being filing for unemployment or do I still work here?" He said "To my knowledge you still work here!" I said "That's what I thought, so who's filing for unemployment and why are you asking me?" He contacted HR who denied the claim while I went online and filed fraud claims with the FTC and the unemployment commission. I hope you're able to get your situation resolved soon.


----------



## earlene

Wow, I don't even understand why anyone would want to file income tax returns with someone else's information.  It's bad enough to have to do your own, without doing someone else's!  What a pain to have to go through all that with the IRS!


----------



## SoapAddict415

earlene said:


> Wow, I don't even understand why anyone would want to file income tax returns with someone else's information.  It's bad enough to have to do your own, without doing someone else's!  What a pain to have to go through all that with the IRS!


I agree! I guess they wanted their refund and mine too only I was a stay at home mom at the time. I was told that the crook filed as self employed and took a wrong deduction so they ended up owing. I didn't go back to work until about 7 years later. When I filed my taxes in 2016 is when I found out about the tax bill & the fraudulent filing.


----------



## Lin19687

Filing taxes is usually someone that is not legal to work here, but wants to work I guess .  At least they filed 

X had his ID stolen with Phones and , i think Verizon or sprint.  but honestly I think that he did it and stole the phones to sell on the street.  Yeah he's an X I never have to see or deal with after he left lol.



Gripe.  Hey FEDEX, when you HAND deliver to my arms a Smashed 1/2 open box from Amazon, you should AT LEAST so , "gee sorry it got really banged up"
nope....


----------



## jcandleattic

My gripe - Hail storm ruined our truck - more gripe, we LITERALLY just lowered our insurance to liability only, no comprehensive, 2 weeks ago, so no recourse to repair. If we repair, all out of pocket. The windshield alone is going to cost almost $400. *sigh*


----------



## earlene

So sorry about your truck, *jcandelattic*.

Gripe: I can't go to the store to buy food because Hubby has had my car blocked in for several hours while he works on it, but because it's been raining heavily, he came back inside and left his car (hood up) waiting for the rain to stop.  I told him I need to use my car, but he didn't even acknowledge me.  I'm the one hard of hearing, not him.  I'm stuck here reading crappy news stories that do nothing more than make me horrifically angry.


----------



## SoapAddict415

@Lin19687 I wish there was a way to specify how you want Amazon to deliver. I live in an apartment so the mail carrier has access to our buildings and will leave the package inside or at your apartment door. FedEx, UPS & other carriers don't have access so if no-one answers the buzzer (when the carrier decides to ring it) then they leave our packages outside the door under a bush where anyone walking on the property can take it! I wish I could access it again but Amazon actually sent me a pic of my packages under the bush with my last delivery confirmation.


----------



## SoapAddict415

[emoji20] I wanna make soap but I feel so lousy that I stayed home from work today. Unless I have a limb hanging off my body or something, I never miss work. Even then, I'd want to go in after the ER docs put my limb back on lol. I hope it's just a 24-hour stomach virus or something. Today's menu has consisted of green tea, Gatorade, water and a cup of rice noodle soup that I threw together. One or two 1-lb batches wouldn't be over doing things would it? Maybe I should have another cup of tea and wait. I'd hate to forget my FO or something because I wasn't feeling 100%.


----------



## Lin19687

@SoapAddict415 
@jcandleattic  Nice Dodger Ram  I used to have one. AND that is one more reason I moved back to MA from TX !  Sorry about the Hail 

@earlene I hear you on the crappy 'News"  infuriating !  

Gripe, I wish I could get 5 MILLION people to march with me to DC to OUST that pres monster for this border thing !

On a good note, the Governor of our state said he won't send our Guard Troops to the border !  Yay  ! and he is a Rep, so that is another standing up !


----------



## earlene

SoapAddict415 said:


> @Lin19687 I wish there was a way to specify how you want Amazon to deliver. I live in an apartment so the mail carrier has access to our buildings and will leave the package inside or at your apartment door. FedEx, UPS & other carriers don't have access so if no-one answers the buzzer (when the carrier decides to ring it) then they leave our packages outside the door under a bush where anyone walking on the property can take it! I wish I could access it again but Amazon actually sent me a pic of my packages under the bush with my last delivery confirmation.




Me, too!  But for me, I wish I could tell them NOT to use the US Mail for delivery.  Our town mail is always so slow!  The UPS delivery is much faster where I live than USPS.  It shouldn't be that way, but since they cut their hours a few years ago, everything most things are often late.  Guaranteed Priority two-day priority is _never_ on time.  So if Amazon gives it to USPS for delivery, forget getting my deliveries in the 2-day window I am supposed to get with Prime.  And they don't compensate for late deliveries.  

But UPS will actually deliver a day early sometimes, which is much better service where I live.  Unlike some of the folks I read on here, I have never had a UPS delivery show up crushed or damaged.  I have yet to see an actual AMAZON delivery truck in my little town, although I do believe I saw one somewhere in my travels in the past couple of months, but I don't even remember what state that was in.

What I DO like, and used while in Texas a few months ago, is Amazon Lockers!   Amazon will deliver some items via Amazon Locker, where you go and pick up your delivery yourself.  They send you a code either by email or mobile device and you use that code to open the locker.  It works SO WELL.  I loved it!  Some things cannot be delivered in that way, however, so that's a drawback.  And unfortunately, Amazon lockers seem to be only available in large metropolitan areas and I live in a small farming community, so it's not an option except when I travel.  Perhaps more will be installed in more locations making them more accessible to more people.


----------



## Lin19687

OH Our Whole Foods has one.  Funny, it was there BEFORE the take over.hmmmm


No Gripe today.. so far


----------



## SoapAddict415

I was home sick yesterday but I just got fussed at by one of my favorite mangers for something that Eddie did! I wasn't even here! When I said that I didn't know why Eddie was cleaning parts with mold release and using a ton of q-tips because Monday (when I was here) I had him using dry q-tips and a rag, I got a scoff & the "oh you're passing the buck" look! I've NEVER passed the buck. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong and I do my best to fix it. I have no reason to lie. I fixed the problem but I didn't appreciate the attitude.


----------



## BattleGnome

Gripe: being sick. 

I’m just getting over being sick and my husband has just caught it. Mine was a summer cold with some allergy sneezes from the weather. The weather is supposed to be nice this weekend so I hope I just have to deal with a tough of man cold. 

It sucks because I was hoping to make my challenge soap yesterday/today (my weekend) but CP+sick=bad idea and I don’t think I have the skill or supplies for the m&p backup idea I had. (Edward Scissorhands for CP and 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea for M&P). I haven’t made soap in almost 2 months and I was hoping to make something if only to have made something. I’m going to jump in the shower then slow down for bed. Hopefully no one will call me in the middle of the day again (at least it was my doctor), I really need to get a full million hours if I’m to be functional at work tonight


----------



## SoapAddict415

I think I need a new job. Or maybe another vacation. There's a lot that I like about working here but there's also so much about this place that irritates me lately. Some days (like today) I literally dread coming in here.


----------



## Lin19687

Been there done that , it's draining.

Gripe, Weekend traffic started UBER early today and I had to sit in traffic all the way home from picking up the Shea


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

So i am starting to research fragrances and colorants for my soaps (after 9 batches i would like to smell pretty and see pretty colors!) so, the good news is that i found two fragrance sellers that seem to know what they are talking about and i already purchased two small bottles to try. So yay! Then i went ahead and tried to find micas.
Nope.
None.
Nada.
I found some but i’m not sure the sellers even know what is in those “micas”, or if they work on cp soap.
So i used every search term i could think of and i either get 25 kg or nothing at all.
So i went to the websites everybody knows (bramble, nurture, etc.) and sure they will sell but not send (bramble) or suuuper expensive (20 dll shipping).
So. I will make 100% TD colored soaps forever and ever. I’ve been googling for 3 hours now. Or a few colored with paprika. Oh, and cocoa powder.
Oh! And tried the other colorants too, like blue chamomille and few others: super expensive.
Tried amazon: they dont ship to México.
The ones who do are quite expensive (and not prime!).
I’m done. I’m disspointed.


----------



## lenarenee

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> So i am starting to research fragrances and colorants for my soaps (after 9 batches i would like to smell pretty and see pretty colors!) so, the good neews is that i found two fragrance sellers that seem to know what they are talking about and i already purchases two small bottles to try. So yay! Then i went ahead and tried to find micas.
> Nope.
> None.
> Nada.
> I found some but i’m not sure the sellers even know what is in those “micas”, or if they work on cp soap.
> So i used every search term i could think of and i either get 25kg or nothing at all.
> So i went to the websites everybody knows (bramble, nature, etc.) and sure they will sell but not send (bramble) or suuuper expensive (20 dll shipping).
> So. I will make 100% TD colored soaps forever and ever. I’ve been googling for 3 hours now. Or a few colored with paprika. Oh, and cocoa powder.
> Oh! And tried the other colorants too, like blue chamomille and few others: super expensive.
> Tried amazon: they dont ship to mexico.
> The ones who do are quite expensive (and not prime!).
> I’m done. I’m disspointed.



Did you try Micas and More?  http://micasandmore.com/      She sells only a few days at the beginning of certain months, then ships.

Btw, I live in San Diego county. I don't know how to ship to Mexico but I'm willing to find out!!

Oh oh oh!  This is from Micas and More's website:  Her mica's are  trusted and well priced!!!



*What other policies are there for International orders?*

Micas, glitters, and supplies can generally be shipped to any country.  However, additives will only be sent if you have determined that your country will allow that product to be imported.  Milk powders and botanicals are often not allowed to be imported.  If you order additives, I will contact you to be sure that you want the item sent.  If the item is not allowed, it may be confiscated, and I cannot refund anything that they choose not to send you.  International orders cannot be guaranteed delivery once it leaves the US, and I cannot refund orders that are lost after it has left the US.


----------



## Lin19687

I use M&M Micas, LOVE THEM.  It is a Pre-buy at the beginning of the month and she ships out the end of the month.

I am sure she sells out of USA.
This is form her website 
"You will receive an email with tracking information.  International shipping may contain an over charge that will be refunded, or if additional shipping is required, you will be contacted prior to shipping.

*Is $35.00 the total cost for shipping all International orders?*

No, the cost is set at $35.00 in the store.  If it is less, you will get a refund.  If it is more, I will contact you for options.


*"*


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Lin19687 said:


> I use M&M Micas, LOVE THEM.  It is a Pre-buy at the beginning of the month and she ships out the end of the month.
> 
> I am sure she sells out of USA.
> This is form her website
> "You will receive an email with tracking information.  International shipping may contain an over charge that will be refunded, or if additional shipping is required, you will be contacted prior to shipping.
> 
> *Is $35.00 the total cost for shipping all International orders?*
> 
> No, the cost is set at $35.00 in the store.  If it is less, you will get a refund.  If it is more, I will contact you for options.
> 
> 
> *"*






lenarenee said:


> Did you try Micas and More?  http://micasandmore.com/      She sells only a few days at the beginning of certain months, then ships.
> 
> Btw, I live in San Diego county. I don't know how to ship to Mexico but I'm willing to find out!!
> 
> Oh oh oh!  This is from Micas and More's website:  Her mica's are  trusted and well priced!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *What other policies are there for International orders?*
> 
> Micas, glitters, and supplies can generally be shipped to any country.  However, additives will only be sent if you have determined that your country will allow that product to be imported.  Milk powders and botanicals are often not allowed to be imported.  If you order additives, I will contact you to be sure that you want the item sent.  If the item is not allowed, it may be confiscated, and I cannot refund anything that they choose not to send you.  International orders cannot be guaranteed delivery once it leaves the US, and I cannot refund orders that are lost after it has left the US.




Nope, never heard of them but i just went to the website. Yes, it seems like they ship here but 35 dolars for international shipping seems a bit... extreme. Yes, it could be less but i am thinking its gonna be 15-20 for shipping. In comparison i payed 7 for the fragrances i bought. Ah! I dont know. I’m gonna keep researching anyway, maybe even ask exactly what the shipping would be. Either that or make a really big order to compensate! 

Thanks so much for the info and the offer  i really do appreciate it, specially after 3 long hours of walking in to walls. Thank you!


----------



## Lin19687

FYI, their micas are Super cheap, tested in CP soap by her (she won't sell it if it isn't good) and you only need to use a tiny bit !

International shipping sucks, ask anyone in Canada.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe,  I didn't sleep one WINK last night !


----------



## earlene

Alfa_Lazcares, buying colorants or other products out of country and paying the shipping has to be super expensive.  I know several members here have the same problem in their countries, too.

Unless or until you are able to find any reliable vendors more locally, there are some natural colorants that you can try.  Some hold the color better than others.

Turmeric powder (a spice available in food markets), infused in oil, strained to keep out as much of the spots as possible.  (If you want spots, don't strain.)  Turmeric will give you a yellow to orange color.  It lasts in CP & HP soap quite well.  Some brands of turmeric are costly, but don't bother with those; buy the cheap stuff.

Beta-carotene (a vitamin supplement) capsules, cut open to squeeze out the liquid (wear gloves as this will stain your fingers for several days).  One capsule-ful will color a batch of soap pretty strongly, so a little goes a long way.  Depending on how much I use, I get a pale yellow to a bright yellow that lasts pretty well.  Others have reported that it fades over time and gets washed out.  I do believe my oldest bar with beta carotene has faded some, but the yellow is still yellow.

Carrot or pumpkin puree.   You can cook and puree them yourself or buy canned or baby food to use as colorant.  I have used the baby food with good results.  Gives an orange-ish shade, fading to a sort of dark yellow, in my experience.  Others report it holds color for them very well.  It probably depends on the how much is used and the oils used.  Some oils are darker than others and tend to give soap a more beige-ish tint, which does effect the final outcome of the soap, in my experience.

You should be able to get oxides in Mexico.  Oxides are used to color soap also.  You have to be careful not to use too much because a heavy hand with oxides will create a colored lather.  I have use red oxide and black oxide and a yellow oxide.  Those are the only ones I have, but the colors are definitely long lasting.  There has never been any fading like with some of the natural food-stuffs kind of colorants I have tried.  I would think you might be able to find some oxide pigment powders where artists might shop for pigments to mix their own paints.  I don't know how safe for skin some of those are going to be, however, but by talking with different artists or staff in such a market, you might learn a bit about other alternatives that would be skin safe and get some information where to find things locally.  Maybe using your browser to search local vendors for oxides might give you other ideas.

Other natural colorants:  Indigo powder,  woad powder, calendula flowers, clays, and much more that I have not personally tried myself.  See this link for more ideas:  https://lovelygreens.com/how-to-naturally-color-handmade-soap/

Giving up on color is of course an option, but there are more possibilities if you are unable to find micas in Mexico.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

earlene said:


> Alfa_Lazcares, buying colorants or other products out of country and paying the shipping has to be super expensive.  I know several members here have the same problem in their countries, too.
> 
> Unless or until you are able to find any reliable vendors more locally, there are some natural colorants that you can try.  Some hold the color better than others.
> 
> Turmeric powder (a spice available in food markets), infused in oil, strained to keep out as much of the spots as possible.  (If you want spots, don't strain.)  Turmeric will give you a yellow to orange color.  It lasts in CP & HP soap quite well.  Some brands of turmeric are costly, but don't bother with those; buy the cheap stuff.
> 
> Beta-carotene (a vitamin supplement) capsules, cut open to squeeze out the liquid (wear gloves as this will stain your fingers for several days).  One capsule-ful will color a batch of soap pretty strongly, so a little goes a long way.  Depending on how much I use, I get a pale yellow to a bright yellow that lasts pretty well.  Others have reported that it fades over time and gets washed out.  I do believe my oldest bar with beta carotene has faded some, but the yellow is still yellow.
> 
> Carrot or pumpkin puree.   You can cook and puree them yourself or buy canned or baby food to use as colorant.  I have used the baby food with good results.  Gives an orange-ish shade, fading to a sort of dark yellow, in my experience.  Others report it holds color for them very well.  It probably depends on the how much is used and the oils used.  Some oils are darker than others and tend to give soap a more beige-ish tint, which does effect the final outcome of the soap, in my experience.
> 
> You should be able to get oxides in Mexico.  Oxides are used to color soap also.  You have to be careful not to use too much because a heavy hand with oxides will create a colored lather.  I have use red oxide and black oxide and a yellow oxide.  Those are the only ones I have, but the colors are definitely long lasting.  There has never been any fading like with some of the natural food-stuffs kind of colorants I have tried.  I would think you might be able to find some oxide pigment powders where artists might shop for pigments to mix their own paints.  I don't know how safe for skin some of those are going to be, however, but by talking with different artists or staff in such a market, you might learn a bit about other alternatives that would be skin safe and get some information where to find things locally.  Maybe using your browser to search local vendors for oxides might give you other ideas.
> 
> Other natural colorants:  Indigo powder,  woad powder, calendula flowers, clays, and much more that I have not personally tried myself.  See this link for more ideas:  https://lovelygreens.com/how-to-naturally-color-handmade-soap/
> 
> Giving up on color is of course an option, but there are more possibilities if you are unable to find micas in Mexico.



Yeah. I have order stuff from the us and the shipping is expensive (plust it takes a lifetime to arrive) thats why i wanted to find someone local and to, you know, support small bussiness and the local economy and what have you, but i found ONE reputable vendor but you really have to stalk them to know when they bring more colors. 
Also found the mercadolibre guys one of which just says the colors come from China. Price is cheap.
Then i thought, well, maybe “mica” is too specific a term so i searched for oxides, for cosmetic colorant, soap colorant, color soap, color for lye soap, color for oil soap, and with all the searches i made i came up with a bunch of places selling food colorants and another bunch that sell cosmetic... the kicker is that they dont sell small amounts, they only sell big amounts (25 kg and up). 
I am gonna research more the oxides however, i know i saw a list somewhere that talks about which ones are skin safe. 
A website from Spain or something kept coming up, but shipping and euros is not gonna be cheap.
So finally i went to the popular soaper websites and yes, the shipping is very expensive as i thought.

Turmeric is in the shopping list 
Beta carotene is quite expensive so it is off the list.
Carrot is in the “to try” list haha. Same with pumpkin. 
I keep hearing about indigo powder but never seen it, i am gonna keep looking for it.
Never heard of woad powder, i am adding it to the research list! 
Calendula is also on the shopping list.
I read that alfalfa and mexican parsley give a pretty green color so i have to try those. I already tried the cocoa powder and am insusing some olive oil with paprika.

The clays are my next step. But i was expecting to find colorants easier. And truth be told, i wanted to try thise bright, fun and sparkly colors!


----------



## earlene

One other possibility, although not totally reliable for stability of color in highly alkalai environments (lye soap), is eye shadow mica.  In a pinch while making soap while traveling, I have used cheap eye shadow.  Some micas are stable in the presence of lye, some are not.  Of course, one never knows which one is used in an eye shadow, but sometimes they stay true to color in soap.  Sometimes they morph, and sometimes they disappear altogether.  It's something to test if you have access to some very cheap eye shadow somewhere.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

earlene said:


> One other possibility, although not totally reliable for stability of color in highly alkalai environments (lye soap), is eye shadow mica.  In a pinch while making soap while traveling, I have used cheap eye shadow.  Some micas are stable in the presence of lye, some are not.  Of course, one never knows which one is used in an eye shadow, but sometimes they stay true to color in soap.  Sometimes they morph, and sometimes they disappear altogether.  It's something to test if you have access to some very cheap eye shadow somewhere.



Oh! I do! Mexico is like the number one place for cheap eyeshadow (a dolar or less). And I have a brand that i like and use (for eyeshadow) so i bought all their collection and that is more eyeshadow than i will ever be able to use. Might be worth a try!


----------



## cmzaha

Lin19687 said:


> Gripe, I wish I could get 5 MILLION people to march with me to DC to OUST that pres monster for this border thing !
> 
> On a good note, the Governor of our state said he won't send our Guard Troops to the border !  Yay  ! and he is a Rep, so that is another standing up !


Careful Dear, politics are bad in forums and other places, I never allowed politics to be discussed in my Beauty Shop, since it was a good way to lose customers. But I do have to add a comment,(you made me do it)Live in Calif and you might just change your mind... 
When your Granddaughter get bullied because she is the 1% with light color hair and gray eyes you just might think twice about it.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Serene said:


> View attachment 30665
> 
> 
> So this guy is Bo. We adopted him and his brother Tristan years ago. We have finally come to the end of a nightmare,  of numerous Vet visits, injections, oral meds, etc
> 
> It turns out that after 2 years of loudly vocalizing his pain, with no relief no matter what we did, we found the cause:
> 
> View attachment 30667
> 
> 
> He got a hold of some of my beading needles, 2 of them or so from the pieces they took out yesterday, and had swallowed them. They went through his digestive system and lodged in different areas.  Don't ask how he got a hold of them.  Like the soap room, you need a retinal scan to get into the craft room.  Those rules are set in stone, because I have kids that visit, and I take safety seriously. (joking about the retinal scan but 2 deadbolts on each door.)
> 
> 
> 
> So I gripe here, because I need to vent. After 2 years, 2 states, 5 vets and over $23,000 in vet bills/medication we finally found a vet that agreed with me about it not being arthritis, and decided to go hunting after hearing our story. He was supposed to do Xrays for his teeth cleaning, and the “arthritis” area but he just told the tech to do a full body because “This guy has been hurting for a while. I want to see what is going on” Most of the x rays taken up until this point were localized to specific areas that each Vet thought was the issue. Most blamed it on a fall he took and said that “arthritis” was setting in on his hind legs. Even medicated him for it including injections twice a month that I administered, and numerous other oral medications.  Not one of those 5 Vets thought to X ray anything else, certainly not the stomach area even though I had asked.  I would get the usual dismissal of "you have not been to Vet school", but politely put.
> 
> This time around, what the new vet found made me just break down into tears of frustration, anger, and relief. 2 years my boy suffered. Two years of helplessness, and friends asking me to put him down because of the cost. As if it would be ok to put them down if they were sick for a period of time. He was still eating, running, being a cat. There were moments when we thought we had found the right combination of medication, because he would not scream in pain for weeks. Then it would start again, so his quality of life was there in between the madness.
> 3 hours on the operating table and 14 staples later he is home and resting.  The long road to recovery commences.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps someone out there that are in the same situation I was. Question your vets because even though they have the degree, they still lack common sense. I fought with every single vet we had. One of them even told us not to come back anymore. She wanted to put him on Science Diet and I told her it was crap food, and that what does that have to do with him being in pain. She proceeded to tell me all the “good qualities” of it and how all was natural, so I told her since it was so natural and good she should eat it. As if changing the food was going to relieve the pain. So be persistent, and never stop looking for another opinion when it comes to fixing whats medically wrong with your pets. Remember that these little guys cant talk, and we are their voices.
> 
> 
> 
> Be of good courage.



If it was me i would let every single vet i went to what was the problem. Specially the one that asked me not to go anymore. 
Hope he recovers soon!


----------



## cmzaha

I am so glad someone finally found out what was wrong with your boy who is beautiful and looks to be very sweet. Now he does not have to be in pain anymore, or at least once he gets through this healing process. To have survived for 2 yrs with needles in his tummy shows how resilient cats can be. I would also be calling every vet and telling them what they missed with their Holier-than-Thou attitudes. Think I would ask the one vet that prescribed Science Diet if it was tasty  I get so mad when they think no one knows anything but them. I also praise you for your persistence, with the cost of vet bills it is hard sometimes. 

He looks so much like my Harley that I lost several years ago. Still miss that cat :-(.


----------



## Lin19687

@cmzaha no one should get bullied, by Anyone, no matter what color, sex,what ever... and that is what this prez is doing, just a bully.
separating kids is just - not- right.

Anyway... Gripe ... Grocery shopping with a Teenage DD .... 2 hours and all we got were, milk, OJ, Gatorade, juice, deli meat/cheese, bread, soup ..mmmm yeah that was pretty much it for $70 

Le Sigh


----------



## cmzaha

Lin19687 said:


> @cmzaha no one should get bullied, by Anyone, no matter what color, sex,what ever... and that is what this prez is doing, just a bully.
> separating kids is just - not- right.
> 
> Anyway... Gripe ... Grocery shopping with a Teenage DD .... 2 hours and all we got were, milk, OJ, Gatorade, juice, deli meat/cheese, bread, soup ..mmmm yeah that was pretty much it for $70
> 
> Le Sigh


Don't get me wrong, I do not agree with the separating of the kids, they should stay with their parents no matter where the parents have to go


----------



## earlene

Gripe:  My husband left a pen in one of his shirt pockets and it ruined 3 items in the laundry.  One of his shirts (serves him right, I don't really care about the shirt and he has an excess of shirts, so this _could_ be a plus), but also a couple of other items I didn't want to have to toss out.  Thankfully, I didn't put any of my own clothes into the washer with that pen.

Yeah, I know, some wives search pockets before they toss clothes into the washer.  I'm not one of them.


----------



## Lin19687

I do my DS laundry seperate, but HAVE to check his pockets....  darn slob that he is

Gripe,  I am still in my PJ's because I have been working on the website all morning but have errands that I really need to get done !!


----------



## amd

I work for a company that is owned by a German corporation, so all of our main servers are located in Germany. Today, something is broken between Europe and North America, so our systems are completely down. I have the option of sitting here and getting paid to twiddle my thumbs hoping it will come back on, or I can take PTO and go home and get stuff done there. I guess my gripe is that I have to make a decision and I do not feel like adulting.


----------



## amd

I work for a company that is owned by a German corporation, so all of our main servers are located in Germany. Today, something is broken between Europe and North America, so our systems are completely down. I have the option of sitting here and getting paid to twiddle my thumbs hoping it will come back on, or I can take PTO and go home and get stuff done there. I guess my gripe is that I have to make a decision and I do not feel like adulting.


----------



## steffamarie

Gripe: I have this week off of work (thought I would be moving but we moved earlier than expected) and many ideas for soaps to make but I have to wait for my fragrance oil and mica order to come in!! This gets addicting very quickly, ladies, gents, and variations thereupon. [edit: though I'm sure I don't need to tell any of YOU that!] EVERYONE is getting soap for Christmas this year!! ;P

Every hobby I enjoy entails so much cleaning afterwards...I would decorate cakes if I didn't have to do the washing up. I love making soap but then I have to do soap dishes. I hear tell of the soap gremlins but where are the soap fairies that come scrub my bowls and line my molds?!?


----------



## Misschief

steffamarie said:


> Every hobby I enjoy entails so much cleaning afterwards...I would decorate cakes if I didn't have to do the washing up. I love making soap but then I have to do soap dishes. I hear tell of the soap gremlins but where are the soap fairies that come scrub my bowls and line my molds?!?



I actually don't mind lining my molds. I love seeing how it comes together so perfectly. As for the soap dishes, leave them to sit overnight. They're much easier to clean 24 hours later.


----------



## steffamarie

Misschief said:


> I actually don't mind lining my molds. I love seeing how it comes together so perfectly. As for the soap dishes, leave them to sit overnight. They're much easier to clean 24 hours later.


I usually leave my soap dishes overnight...or over two (or three...or four......) nights but more because I'm lazy than anything XD


----------



## I_like_melts

Gripe: Anxiety is kicking my butt lately - I'm not sure if it's the vegetarian keto diet or school or an extension of artist's guilt - either way, its making me nitpicky and second guess everything I do.

Second gripe: Looking at internships and noticing that everything I am interested in is on the other side of the country (I'm in Florida and a lot of the jobs are in Cali)


----------



## SoapAddict415

earlene said:


> Gripe:  My husband left a pen in one of his shirt pockets and it ruined 3 items in the laundry.  One of his shirts (serves him right, I don't really care about the shirt and he has an excess of shirts, so this _could_ be a plus), but also a couple of other items I didn't want to have to toss out.  Thankfully, I didn't put any of my own clothes into the washer with that pen.
> 
> Yeah, I know, some wives search pockets before they toss clothes into the washer.  I'm not one of them.


When I was younger, I left a box of crayons in the bib pocket of my overalls. My mom discovered it when she opened the dryer! It ruined a couple of my dad's dress shirts. I was banned from coloring and made to check ALL the pockets in the dirty clothes pile before my mom did the laundry for a month.

My gripe is that I feel like crap. It may be a sinus infection or a new food allergy, I'm not sure but I've been sick since Sunday. What I've eaten in the last 3 days is probably the equivalent of what most probably eat in 1 day. I'd go to the doc but I don't have insurance [emoji37]. I passed on my jobs open enrollment because my doc doesn't take Blue Cross & I REALLY like her. I thought I could get insurance for less at healthcare.gov. Things didn't go the way I planned and now I have to wait till November and find a new doc [emoji22].


----------



## earlene

I'm so sorry you don't have health insurance, SoapAddict!  It's such a hardship when you can't get the medical care you need.  Do you have any doc-in-the-boxes near where you live?  The cost may actually be more affordable that way, or perhaps you can call your regular doc's office and ask if they have any reduced price options available for the un-insured.  It can't help to ask, at least.


----------



## SoapAddict415

earlene said:


> I'm so sorry you don't have health insurance, SoapAddict!  It's such a hardship when you can't get the medical care you need.  Do you have any doc-in-the-boxes near where you live?  The cost may actually be more affordable that way, or perhaps you can call your regular doc's office and ask if they have any reduced price options available for the un-insured.  It can't help to ask, at least.


Thanks Earlene. I've never heard of doc in a box (I'll have to Google it) but I think I will call my docs office and see if they have any options available for me. She's been my doc for almost 20 years (wow, doesn't seem that long) but I haven't been in almost 2 years because of my insurance issue.

Yay! Doc in a box services Michigan! Thanks again!


----------



## Misschief

Gripe.. my beautiful yellow and orange bath scoops are discoloring. Went back to the Voyageur website to check the properties of the Champaka FO and, yup, it discolours.


----------



## Lin19687

FM on Saturday and my Period started last night  
This better be a short one !


----------



## 2buck

Lin, if you have hubby, bring him along. The times "we" sold soap locally, I was usually the one at the table. When someone would get close, I would look at them cheerfully and say, "My wife makes soap! ... And I get to sell it for her." That usually broke the ice in a nice way. I invited them to smell the different types and asked them which ones they liked. I don't think any customer felt the need to talk to my wife, who actually made the soap. They got an honest story and information.


----------



## Lin19687

No Hubby here  I had 2 but got a return & refund on them. 
DD is coming and she is not Balking at it, surprising.  She has some Social Anxiety that is getting better as she gets older.  This will be a great things for her. 1) off Puter, 2) may talk to someone 3) outside 4) learn a few things, maybe    She even did a dry run setting up the tent yesterday with me !

You are a Lucky man !  She makes it and you get to sit and look pretty   Lucky Girl I say 


Gripe, my Vista Print Banner and labels are not here


----------



## Saponista

It’s too hot and I can’t do any work because of the heat and it hasn’t rained for a month, and I’m british so moaning about the weather regardless of the temperature or precipitation is my favourite pastime.


----------



## dibbles

Saponista said:


> It’s too hot and I can’t do any work because of the heat and it hasn’t rained for a month, and I’m british so moaning about the weather regardless of the temperature or precipitation is my favourite pastime.


 I'm from the Midwest USA and we do that too!


----------



## Lin19687

yesterday i broke the BIG AC in the Living room.  it WAS 13 years old and used for that long.

I have a regular window AC but ALL the windows in the Living room and Kitchen are 14" wide, 22" tall. Yes that is correct, I need a Casement size window.
Issue ?  You CAN NOT BUY THESE anywhere in person, now that Sears is gone.

AND to Boot, we are in a Heat wave of 90'2 since last Friday to next Friday.

I had to get a 12,500 btu portable one, they don't work very well so that is why I got the big one.
Then I had to buy a bar height table to put it on (I always wanted one, so that is a happy).

it was 90 yesterday so was not an easy feat on my own.

Oh it was not  a happy Monday since I had been up at 3am


----------



## Lin19687

Seriously I should have taken a sleeping pill to last through this whole week.
The Cord to charge my all electric EV Bolt has a fried outlet plug.... Found out today.
I may be able to replace the end but there is NO WAY I am playing with it till this bad streak is over !

Oh and the BIG portable 12,5k ac barely keeps the living room livable.


----------



## BattleGnome

I went to Walmart this morning and intended to buy a window AC unit but they were all out. There were maybe 3 large fans and a smattering of tiny desk fans around the aisle. And they were prepping to paint the shelves with no sign that there would be anything restocked. 

I’m going to have to go to menards on pay day and get a nicer one. At least it will be a nice one


----------



## Lin19687

Try Lowes and Home Depot.

I went to Lowes, and they still had a ton yesterday.


----------



## BattleGnome

We don’t have a Home Depot and I’m not a fan of Lowes’s prices. At this point I have to wait till Tuesday anyways, I can get a good one after payday not just something for the sake of.

Currently I’m using a Dyson on cold/hot during the day. It works for the bedroom but is super loud for sleeping. I know a portable unit will probably be just as loud but it might cover more space. (And having two cooling units would be super helpful)


----------



## earlene

I remember a summer in the 1980's in California when we had the hottest most uncomfortable summer ever in my recollection up to that point and I went out and bought a swamp cooler.  I lived near the Bay and usually there was never an uncomfortable heat wave like that.  My goodness it was unbearable (to me, at the time).  Things have gotten far worse over the years all over the world when it comes to rising temperatures.

I am not at all surprised that the stores can't keep up with the demand for fans,  portable AC units, and so forth.  It seems to happen every summer at one point or another. (Same thing happened with space heaters in the winters, though.)  I am sure there are several factors that contribute to this, but for the average person who finds themselves in need of these items, it sure makes for an uncomfortable situation.  

So my gripe is that we see rising temperatures all over the world and there seems to be no end in sight.


----------



## BattleGnome

earlene said:


> I am not at all surprised that the stores can't keep up with the demand for fans,  portable AC units, and so forth.  It seems to happen every summer at one point or another. (Same thing happened with space heaters in the winters, though.)  I am sure there are several factors that contribute to this, but for the average person who finds themselves in need of these items, it sure makes for an uncomfortable situation.
> 
> So my gripe is that we see rising temperatures all over the world and there seems to be no end in sight.



My husband works at Walmart and I’m increasingly aware of how clueless corporate is. They try to keep every store on the same schedule which seems to follow their local weather. We live far enough north that the seasons start/end later or have weird hiccups as the earth’s axis wobbles. Our winters easily end mid April and need snow shovels available that entire time, corporate always decides we need swimsuits in mid March. Lake Superior is only reaching swimable temperatures now, swimsuits are on clearance.


----------



## Lin19687

@BattleGnome  DO NOT GET A PORTABLE ONE !  waste of money
I just returned a BIG one, 12,500 btu.  Was the worst thing ever.  I thought maybe they got better since 10 years ago when I had one.  no.

This I got on Monday, all set Monday night, temps in the 90's that day.  got to 85 in a 12 x 12 room. Turned it off for the night.
Put on at 7am to 60 F.  Got to the 90's that day (sun is on the other side of the house, all windows closed and drapes closed).  Ran all day ,  never got below 80, and all night, in the am it was only 70 in the room !  Seriously should have done better then that.

If you have Craigs List that is useful near you check it out. Too bad you don't live near me I have an extra regular window one you could have had.
I got the portable because the Casement one broke.  You can't buy Casements anymore without waiting a week for shipping. All the windows in that area of the house are 14" wide, yes 14 inches 
I lucked out, CL and $300 for a 1 year old used one.  PERFECT !  Turned it on and with in 1/2 hr it was COLD COLD in the room !


----------



## scard

In Lexington Ky. right now it's 96 degrees, 60% humidity, feel like temp is 100 degrees. I was out earlier and it was awful. I'm from Maine and I've had cabin fever every year for the past 35 years, but never in the summer.


----------



## Lin19687

LOL @scard at least in the Winter you can dress up enough to go out.  With these temps, no, not happening


----------



## msunnerstood

Suppliers, thats my gripe today. I ship things, I know how it works. Dont tell me you shipped something 5 days ago from a mere 200 miles away and say your post office must be slow.. umm the tracking says you printed the label and they are waiting for the package.


----------



## lenarenee

My very sad gripe; looks like we're going to lose our very special guinea pig soon. He's the very first one we had - the one our little girl chose the moment she saw him and refused to take the adorable little baby girl pigs instead.  He follows you around like a puppy, comes when he's called and purrs when you pet him.

It's taken hundreds of dollars to get him diagnosed with bladder stones, and surgery/recovery is hundreds more.  The thing is surgery is even riskier on pigs than cats/dogs, and recovery can have a lot of complications....and bladder stones often return.  It he were a cat or a dog, it would be worth investing the money, but....well, we're collecting estimates with the hope that something comes in lower than we expect.


----------



## Lin19687




----------



## Dean

108 degrees yesterday.  There was pwr outtage in the mid of the night so AC was off for few hrs.   Always afraid that will happen when Im at work and Ill come home to a rabbit dead from heatstroke.  I guess the silver lining is it happened when I was hm to open the windows...not that it helped much...and my soy wax soap didnt melt.   Bracing for another scorcher today...


----------



## Lin19687

gripe... Someone said our heat wave will come back later this week


----------



## Dean

Lin19687 said:


> gripe... Someone said our heat wave will come back later this week



There is heat wave in CA, MA and Ireland.  I think that makes it global (warming?)


----------



## Lin19687

And I think in England too !

I should be quiet, I just saw the news and it says around 90F so i should not complain

edit,  haha, I just got what you said .  I am tired


----------



## redhead1226

Well - It's not really a gripe, more of a dilema. I come here to ask for advice from people who are not my close friends or family as they are not really giving me advise based on reality, they are pretty much telling me what they think  I want to hear. 

Some of you know as I posted a few months back that my mom passed away a year ago and shortly after my sister passed. I am the only surviving family member of my "original family"  So when my mom was in the hospital before she passed away she made me promise to take care of her little 7 lb Shitzu "Princess" and a princess she is! lol - My mom said if I don't take good care of her I'll have hell to pay!!! My mom lived with me so Princess has been here a while. My sister also had a puppy which I took as well but found him a great home with a friend. And I have a 90 lb American Bulldog of my own. I'm retired and I'm home quite a bit. PRINCESS IS MAKING ME MENTAL! She has to be with me 24/7, she is jealous of my big dog and she is afraid of the rain ( its rainy season here in Florida ) I love her but feel like its too much for me.  She is constantly under my feet and she is very very small. I have almost stepped on her numerous times and to avoid her I have almost fallen like 100 times.  My sons tell me to find her a new home - but how do I do that to her? She's 8 years old. She already lost my mom and now if I find a good home for her I'm going to feel guilty. Besides my mom put the "curse" on me with "Ill have hell to pay!" lol  I went away for a weekend with my BF and I sent my big dog to the canine ranch as she can run around there, kind of like a country club for dogs - mostly big dogs. But Princess had to go to a kennel as she is too small to go there. The lady told me that she drove them crazy being crated! I cannot stop traveling as I'm retired now and this is my time to do stuff. At 63 and the last trimester of my life,  I find that she is putting a serious crimp in it. I've already raised my kids. WHAT DO I DO??? I'm torn!


----------



## BattleGnome

Have you tried feliway? I have cats so I’m familiar with the feliway name, for som ereason I feel like they have a different name for the dog version. 

They have various products (wipes, sprays, diffusers) that are supposed to mimic a mother’s horomones and calm the animal. They claim that over time it can help permanently adjust personality, but I’m not sure I’ve seen permanent changes. It may help if your princess is feeling intimidated/lost now that your mom isn’t around for cuddles on demand or immediate defense if your larger dog is playing a bit rough. It may boil down to a form of separation anxiety/grieving for your mom.

If you don’t think feliway is an option you can ask your vet about medication. Is this a change in behavior since your mom passed or something that’s has always happened? 

If it helps, one of my cats shows similar behaviors. For us, it’s been an issue since we moved from 700 sq ft in the middle of town to nearly 2000 sq ft on the border of the woods (with appropriate nature and convenient 4 wheeler trails).


----------



## LilyJo

Shih tzus can be quite clingy and nervous anyway and she has beeen through so much - but if she has been living there a while why is it only now that she is getting to you? Whats changed?

TBH they are such different breeds and in time she would settle but right now her whole world has changed and you are the only constant, of course she wants to be with you!  If you were in the UK I would take her in a heartbeat.  They are the most wonderful loving dogs and all they really want is to be loved.

If you are going to rehome please please please dont leave her at a shelter, the stats for the number of dogs pts in US shelters are horrendous and as for Craigslist or the internet, I've seen soo many dogs taken and used as bait dogs.  If you give her up please find a good reputable rescue who could find her a new home.

Eighy year old nervous dogs get PTS all the time - dont let anyone tell you that its only big dogs or old dogs or aggressive dogs.  When the shelters are full (like they are right now) they will kill any dog that isnt perfect. I am not trying to be rude I just hate to think that something terrible could happen to her.

She loved your mum and she feels lost; you have ended up with a dog you dont want.  You have to either find a way to bridge that gap or find someone to love her as much as your mum did.


----------



## Relle

lenarenee said:


> My very sad gripe; looks like we're going to lose our very special guinea pig soon. He's the very first one we had - the one our little girl chose the moment she saw him and refused to take the adorable little baby girl pigs instead.  He follows you around like a puppy, comes when he's called and purrs when you pet him.
> 
> It's taken hundreds of dollars to get him diagnosed with bladder stones, and surgery/recovery is hundreds more.  The thing is surgery is even riskier on pigs than cats/dogs, and recovery can have a lot of complications....and bladder stones often return.  It he were a cat or a dog, it would be worth investing the money, but....well, we're collecting estimates with the hope that something comes in lower than we expect.


I know how you feel Lenarenée, our 2nd last piggy had a stone, we got the op done, he recovered really well. It eventually came back and another op but we had to let him go under the op. The stones come because of too much calcium in the diet, can be too much Lucerne. Just because he was a piggy didn't make a difference to us versus a cat or dog, it's still a life, and not about investing money for the size of the animal. His friend died not long after about 2 months, he was older but I think he was fretting.


----------



## Lin19687

At 8 she is only 1/2 through life, think of it that way.  MANY more years left that maybe someone who is looking for that breed will find to be the perfect pet !!

Ask your Vet or any other Vets to put up a sign to help find a home for her.
Make sure she is up to date on vaccines, spayed, Teeth cleaned (teeth are a big issue with small dogs) and Groom her to perfection 

You might just find that someone who just had their doggy pass would be SO HAPPY to find another that needs their love as much as they need the doggies love .
Unfortunately accidents and age happens and it may be a blessing for someone who is hurting.


----------



## dibbles

@redhead1226  Look into rover.com for boarding when you travel. The in home dog sitters (usually their home) have a profile to review before you contact them that gives info on what they have to offer. This includes things like their work schedule, size of dogs, whether or not they have a dog/will have other dogs boarded or just one at a time. We found a perfect sitter for our pupper and the cost isn't really any more than a regular boarding kennel. He is allowed to sleep on the bed with them, someone is home all day and they have a large fenced yard for him to play. Since my hubby retired, we are traveling more and our dog gets super excited when we pull into his sitter's driveway. You might be able to find someone who would be happy to have a needy dog around when you travel.

As for rehoming, if that is what you need to do there are ways to find them a new home. Research the shelter well. Three of our family members have adopted four dogs from the same shelter, and my daughter volunteered there when she lived in town. The dogs are all kept with a foster care giver until they are adopted - none are kenneled on site. My cousin recently lost a 16 year old shitzu, so 8 really isn't so old for that breed. 

One thing I will say about 'no kill' shelters. Some are no kill because they transfer the old, sick and injured dogs to shelters that do euthanize.


----------



## redhead1226

BattleGnome said:


> Have you tried feliway? I have cats so I’m familiar with the feliway name, for som ereason I feel like they have a different name for the dog version.
> 
> They have various products (wipes, sprays, diffusers) that are supposed to mimic a mother’s horomones and calm the animal. They claim that over time it can help permanently adjust personality, but I’m not sure I’ve seen permanent changes. It may help if your princess is feeling intimidated/lost now that your mom isn’t around for cuddles on demand or immediate defense if your larger dog is playing a bit rough. It may boil down to a form of separation anxiety/grieving for your mom.
> 
> If you don’t think feliway is an option you can ask your vet about medication. Is this a change in behavior since your mom passed or something that’s has always happened?
> 
> If it helps, one of my cats shows similar behaviors. For us, it’s been an issue since we moved from 700 sq ft in the middle of town to nearly 2000 sq ft on the border of the woods (with appropriate nature and convenient 4 wheeler trails).



My mother got her when she was 81 years old. We got her from a different state as she was  trained for older people. She was the perfect dog for her. But my mother spoiled her rotten. I had to change her diet as my mom fed her everything. She has a Thunder shirt that I put on her that my mom used to do so I keep it on her when it rains and she has a collar that release pheromones that are supposed to comfort her. But I can tell you my mom used to fall all the time and now I know why. She is constantly under your feet. I can maneuver, but I don't think my mother could. Falling a lot was one of the reasons I brought my mom to live here with me.   I dont want to medicate her if I can help it.  Thanks ill check into your suggestions.


----------



## SoapAddict415

My gripe is that Sunday is supposed to be Date Day. I work days, Ken works nights and Sunday is the only day that we both have/had off. Well, it used to be. He's decided that at age 54 he wants to train to be an American Ninja Warrior. I support that but how serious is he if he's still drinking beer and eating doughnuts, ice cream and other junk food? Sunday used to be, Ken comes home from work, gets a nap & the rest of the day is ours. Now, he gets off work, takes a nap, goes to the gym, comes home where he needs a few hours to recover then MAYBE we'll do something together before he has to take a nap before he goes to work. I wish I had something else to do with my time so I wouldn't miss him so much [emoji22].


----------



## redhead1226

LilyJo said:


> Shih tzus can be quite clingy and nervous anyway and she has beeen through so much - but if she has been living there a while why is it only now that she is getting to you? Whats changed?
> 
> TBH they are such different breeds and in time she would settle but right now her whole world has changed and you are the only constant, of course she wants to be with you!  If you were in the UK I would take her in a heartbeat.  They are the most wonderful loving dogs and all they really want is to be loved.
> 
> If you are going to rehome please please please dont leave her at a shelter, the stats for the number of dogs pts in US shelters are horrendous and as for Craigslist or the internet, I've seen soo many dogs taken and used as bait dogs.  If you give her up please find a good reputable rescue who could find her a new home.
> 
> Eighy year old nervous dogs get PTS all the time - dont let anyone tell you that its only big dogs or old dogs or aggressive dogs.  When the shelters are full (like they are right now) they will kill any dog that isnt perfect. I am not trying to be rude I just hate to think that something terrible could happen to her.
> 
> She loved your mum and she feels lost; you have ended up with a dog you dont want.  You have to either find a way to bridge that gap or find someone to love her as much as your mum did.



I would NEVER put her in a Shelter. I rescued my AB from one. I don't buy dogs  - I rescue and have many times. 
I clearly understand. Its not an issue of I don't want her. Its an issue of it is the wrong time in my life right now for so much chaos.  And she is a lot of work.  I have not been well myself and have also suffered a lot of loss. My mom and my sister in a 4 month period. And I have medical issues that can shorten my life as well ( Stage 4 liver disease ) . I have a bucket list that I would like to start checking some off the list.  This is like having a new baby at 63 who requires 24/7 attention. Thanks



Lin19687 said:


> At 8 she is only 1/2 through life, think of it that way.  MANY more years left that maybe someone who is looking for that breed will find to be the perfect pet !!
> 
> Ask your Vet or any other Vets to put up a sign to help find a home for her.
> Make sure she is up to date on vaccines, spayed, Teeth cleaned (teeth are a big issue with small dogs) and Groom her to perfection
> 
> You might just find that someone who just had their doggy pass would be SO HAPPY to find another that needs their love as much as they need the doggies love .
> Unfortunately accidents and age happens and it may be a blessing for someone who is hurting.



She is at the groomer once a month as I kept up with what my mother did. But her breath was so bad that when I took her for her shots the vet told me that they needed to be cleaned. My mom never did that even though her breath was bad as she didn't want to sedate her. We discussed it many times but she said no. So I ended up doing it 4-5 months ago and she had 10 teeth that needed to come out. And when I saw them they were so rotten. Her breathe is so much better now. She's a beautiful little thing but my mom was stubborn and when she said no it was no.  I don't want her to go to a stranger as I want to be able to stay on top of how she is treated.  It's a very tough decision for me obviously.  I attached  picture. 

 Thank you.


----------



## SudsanSoaps

Maybe see if there is some other older person that would like her. Beings she specially trained for old people that training at least wouldn’t be waisted. I don’t think it’s worth using approx 8 years of your life tripping and falling over a little dog.  Or if you really do want to keep her just step on her a couple times when she gets in the way like that. Not hard but enough so it’s not comfortable and maybe she’ll learn.


----------



## redhead1226

dibbles said:


> @redhead1226  Look into rover.com for boarding when you travel. The in home dog sitters (usually their home) have a profile to review before you contact them that gives info on what they have to offer. This includes things like their work schedule, size of dogs, whether or not they have a dog/will have other dogs boarded or just one at a time. We found a perfect sitter for our pupper and the cost isn't really any more than a regular boarding kennel. He is allowed to sleep on the bed with them, someone is home all day and they have a large fenced yard for him to play. Since my hubby retired, we are traveling more and our dog gets super excited when we pull into his sitter's driveway. You might be able to find someone who would be happy to have a needy dog around when you travel.
> 
> As for rehoming, if that is what you need to do there are ways to find them a new home. Research the shelter well. Three of our family members have adopted four dogs from the same shelter, and my daughter volunteered there when she lived in town. The dogs are all kept with a foster care giver until they are adopted - none are kenneled on site. My cousin recently lost a 16 year old shitzu, so 8 really isn't so old for that breed.
> 
> One thing I will say about 'no kill' shelters. Some are no kill because they transfer the old, sick and injured dogs to shelters that do euthanize.



She would never go to a shelter. If I cannot find a loving home (if that is the route I go ) then she will obviously be here with me. This is why I am so conflicted. I promised my mom. But when my mom was here she was always with my mom so I didn't have the issues I have with her now.  Wherever my mom was she was. She slept with my mom and would constantly be with her.  I never imagined the situation would be like it is now. My mom passed away a year ago today.  As far as her age, she might even out live me!



SudsanSoaps said:


> Maybe see if there is some other older person that would like her. Beings she specially trained for old people that training at least wouldn’t be waisted. I don’t think it’s worth using approx 8 years of your life tripping and falling over a little dog.  Or if you really do want to keep her just step on her a couple times when she gets in the way like that. Not hard but enough so it’s not comfortable and maybe she’ll learn.



If an older person ( older then me lol ) takes her then what if they pass away before her. Again trauma.  I need to try to decide on this.  Thank you .


----------



## dibbles

I know you are struggling with this. I hope you find an answer.


----------



## Saponificarian

And don’t think you are being selfish redhead1226. You both deserve to be happy.


----------



## Lin19687

Just ruined 2 PVC tubes trying to cut them in half. 
Need to go see if Lowes will cut them for me


----------



## redhead1226

Lin19687 said:


> Just ruined 2 PVC tubes trying to cut them in half.
> Need to go see if Lowes will cut them for me



I had Home Depot cut mine - But I think it was more of a favor then a policy.


----------



## Lin19687

I asked HD if they would do that and they said no 
I have to do to Lowes (to see if they will credit the $6 on each of the RBO I bought that is now clearance)  And see if they will do it for me.

I have no friends, but would love one with a Band Saw  lol


----------



## amd

redhead1226 said:


> Well - It's not really a gripe, more of a dilema. ... So when my mom was in the hospital before she passed away she made me promise to take care of her little 7 lb Shitzu "Princess" and a princess she is! lol - My mom said if I don't take good care of her I'll have hell to pay!!!



I feel for you, my dear! I took in my sister's dog while she was living in a non-pet rental. He was the sweetest guy, but he had some less charming qualities mostly brought on because I was gone from 7am until 6pm most days. When Chris and I got engaged, he said the dog wouldn't be coming to the new house with us (Chris didn't like the dog, and the dog was terrified of his cat - which was weird because I had two cats of my own). I was to the point where I wasn't going to move at all because he was 12 years old, still in good health and I was not going to take him to the shelter. I had tried rehoming him twice, both times he was brought back within a day or two. The day before moving day, my cleaning lady called and said she had found a home for him. A friend of her husband's had lost her dog over a year before and was finally ready for a new dog. She was the perfect fit for him, being retired and eager to take him on numerous walks every day, didn't believe in kenneling (he didn't like it at all), and was over the moon when I told her that he is a cuddler who loves to watch TV and sleep with you. They were a perfect fit. I've visited the dog twice, and he is so happy and loved I know I made a good decision (and I'm pretty sure he is glad when I leave that I don't take him with me! ha). Tell everyone you know about the dog. Ask them to tell other people. You will find a home for that princess.


----------



## redhead1226

amd said:


> I feel for you, my dear! I took in my sister's dog while she was living in a non-pet rental. He was the sweetest guy, but he had some less charming qualities mostly brought on because I was gone from 7am until 6pm most days. When Chris and I got engaged, he said the dog wouldn't be coming to the new house with us (Chris didn't like the dog, and the dog was terrified of his cat - which was weird because I had two cats of my own). I was to the point where I wasn't going to move at all because he was 12 years old, still in good health and I was not going to take him to the shelter. I had tried rehoming him twice, both times he was brought back within a day or two. The day before moving day, my cleaning lady called and said she had found a home for him. A friend of her husband's had lost her dog over a year before and was finally ready for a new dog. She was the perfect fit for him, being retired and eager to take him on numerous walks every day, didn't believe in kenneling (he didn't like it at all), and was over the moon when I told her that he is a cuddler who loves to watch TV and sleep with you. They were a perfect fit. I've visited the dog twice, and he is so happy and loved I know I made a good decision (and I'm pretty sure he is glad when I leave that I don't take him with me! ha). Tell everyone you know about the dog. Ask them to tell other people. You will find a home for that princess.



amd - Thank you for that. I still contemplating what I should do. I feel like I am betraying my mom as well as she asked me to take care of her baby. ( She loved that dog more then her kids I think lol ) Needless to say it is not an easy decision and Im kind of glad that it isnt as it tells me a lot about myself.  Today I was making some tinctures and she was under my feet all day because it was raining and she doesn't like the rain.  She barks when someone comes, she barks at the same people when they leave. She barks when my phone rings - She barks at everyone and everything! My big dog Xena just looks at me like WTH?? Hopefully I figure it out. But I loved your story! lol


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

My boyfriend just told me he is going for a week to this beautiful beach destination... to visit his ex girlfriend and her kid! 
I am not wrong for being zero excited about that, right?


----------



## redhead1226

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> My boyfriend just told me he is going for a week to this beautiful beach destination... to visit his ex girlfriend and her kid!
> I am not wrong for being zero excited about that, right?



Oh that's a tough one. As you know every relationship is based on trust. That is the BIG question. Good Luck!


----------



## Misschief

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> My boyfriend just told me he is going for a week to this beautiful beach destination... to visit his ex girlfriend and her kid!
> I am not wrong for being zero excited about that, right?



Ouch!


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

redhead1226 said:


> Oh that's a tough one. As you know every relationship is based on trust. That is the BIG question. Good Luck!



I trust him. I know he is not up to something with her. Her is more like the icing in the cake of “hey I am going on vacation!! WITHOUT YOU! you are not invited, and you can not go on those dates anyway. And yes I am gonna go on those dates only. And yes, I am gonna visit her. But not yo worry, I’m staying on an airbnb!!!” 

Stings more because he knew that place because of me. He knows I love the place. Then she decided to move there. I am not feeling that setting foot on that place anymore.


----------



## I_like_melts

My gripe of the day is that I spent hours upon hours researching the toxicity and flammability of glitter components and now I'm more confused than when I started. Also the Internet says everything is toxic :/


----------



## Dean

I fried my face again testing lauric/myristic free soap.


----------



## Lin19687

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> I trust him. I know he is not up to something with her. Her is more like the icing in the cake of “hey I am going on vacation!! WITHOUT YOU! you are not invited, and you can not go on those dates anyway. And yes I am gonna go on those dates only. And yes, I am gonna visit her. But not yo worry, I’m staying on an airbnb!!!”
> 
> Stings more because he knew that place because of me. He knows I love the place. Then she decided to move there. I am not feeling that setting foot on that place anymore.



ummm yeah, sorry, he would be packed and kicked out.  I don't believe one second of that bs he is preaching .

Been there done that and unless that kid is HIS then F-that


----------



## lenarenee

Relle said:


> I know how you feel Lenarenée, our 2nd last piggy had a stone, we got the op done, he recovered really well. It eventually came back and another op but we had to let him go under the op. The stones come because of too much calcium in the diet, can be too much Lucerne. Just because he was a piggy didn't make a difference to us versus a cat or dog, it's still a life, and not about investing money for the size of the animal. His friend died not long after about 2 months, he was older but I think he was fretting.



Isn't crazy that you can feed a low calcium diet, but then the piggy's body starts extracting it from the bones??  You can't win. 

We didn't do the operation. For a week or so it seemed that we could keep him comfortable with some subcutaneous fluids and pain med. and maybe get another month or two with him. But the other night he was in enough pain to vocalize it - despite still being under the influence of metacam.  I gave him a fresh dose despite it being 2 hours early (knowing a little kidney damage didn't matter at this point). He was happy and active within an hour...we had him out on the floor and the little stinker went dashing around like normal....and made us happy. But by morning the medicine wore off too quickly again, and we knew we had to say goodbye.  

I'm a cat person. But this little guy was such a confident, happy, extrovert that no one could resist him. He purred so hard his entire body vibrated, and he would chase after your hand if you stopped  petting too soon.  It's really left a hole in the family.

We're left with a young male pig and terrified he could end up with stones too; researching the Chinese herb called shilintong.  Haven't read the study yet but supposedly helps clear some of the "sludge" out of the urine.

Other research says it stones could be from lack of a probiotic strain called oxalbacter formgenes. (sp?) which helps keep the calcium from precipitating out.  

Also, pigs should get 3 ounces of water per 1000ish grams of body weight. How the heck do you get a pig to drink that much?



redhead1226 said:


> I would NEVER put her in a Shelter. I rescued my AB from one. I don't buy dogs  - I rescue and have many times.
> I clearly understand. Its not an issue of I don't want her. Its an issue of it is the wrong time in my life right now for so much chaos.  And she is a lot of work.  I have not been well myself and have also suffered a lot of loss. My mom and my sister in a 4 month period. And I have medical issues that can shorten my life as well ( Stage 4 liver disease ) . I have a bucket list that I would like to start checking some off the list.  This is like having a new baby at 63 who requires 24/7 attention. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> She is at the groomer once a month as I kept up with what my mother did. But her breath was so bad that when I took her for her shots the vet told me that they needed to be cleaned. My mom never did that even though her breath was bad as she didn't want to sedate her. We discussed it many times but she said no. So I ended up doing it 4-5 months ago and she had 10 teeth that needed to come out. And when I saw them they were so rotten. Her breathe is so much better now. She's a beautiful little thing but my mom was stubborn and when she said no it was no.  I don't want her to go to a stranger as I want to be able to stay on top of how she is treated.  It's a very tough decision for me obviously.  I attached  picture. View attachment 31145
> Thank you.



Also, talk with a couple of expert dog trainers to see if she can be retrained. Good luck.


----------



## Relle

So sorry , to hear about piggy, it doesn't take long before the metacam wears off. No more piggies in this household, it's too upsetting, although most of our piggies were old piggies before they left us.


----------



## dibbles

Sorry lenarenee


----------



## redhead1226

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> I trust him. I know he is not up to something with her. Her is more like the icing in the cake of “hey I am going on vacation!! WITHOUT YOU! you are not invited, and you can not go on those dates anyway. And yes I am gonna go on those dates only. And yes, I am gonna visit her. But not yo worry, I’m staying on an airbnb!!!”
> 
> Stings more because he knew that place because of me. He knows I love the place. Then she decided to move there. I am not feeling that setting foot on that place anymore.



Oh! Well that is a little more info then I had before. If that was me, he would be on permanent vacation from my life. Do what is good for you! Take care of you! Do not allow anyone to treat you like that.  When someone acts like they dont care - believe them.



Lin19687 said:


> @SoapAddict415
> @jcandleattic  Nice Dodger Ram  I used to have one. AND that is one more reason I moved back to MA from TX !  Sorry about the Hail
> 
> @earlene I hear you on the crappy 'News"  infuriating !
> 
> Gripe, I wish I could get 5 MILLION people to march with me to DC to OUST that pres monster for this border thing !
> 
> On a good note, the Governor of our state said he won't send our Guard Troops to the border !  Yay  ! and he is a Rep, so that is another standing up !



Ill be more then happy to march with you!


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe... there are Mice in the attic  When they re-sided the house I KNEW this would happen as well as the huge leap in my gas bill for Winter heating.  They took off the wood siding, put on a 1/4 in foam and then the plastic siding.  No insulation here, or not much in general

I rent, Won't use chemicals and owner won't care.   I am moving very soon !


----------



## Lin19687

gripe, after workout DD wanted to go to McDonald's.  Which I don't usually have any stomach issues with.

I do now    making sure the bathroom is not far from where I am sitting and a bucket in there too


----------



## earlene

Lin, there has been widespread contamination of possibly salads with cyclospora at McDonalds in Illinois & Iowa with the Health Department recommending anyone with symptoms to see their doc right away. At least 100 people have become I'll with intestinal symptoms.  I suggest you get to your doctor as soon as you can. From reports I have read, it started in May in Illinois and started in June in Iowa.


----------



## shunt2011

She's in Massachusetts.....long distance from Illinois & Iowa.   We haven't had anything in Michigan, but I don't eat McDonald's but once every couple years.


----------



## earlene

Re: the McDonald's outbreak of cyclosporiasis:  

According to the Miami Herald, McDonalds states “We are in the process of removing existing lettuce blend from identified restaurants and distribution centers — which includes approximately 3,000 of our U.S. restaurants primarily located in the Midwest.”  Those restaurants are in Kentucky, Illinois, Iowa, Indiana, Wisconsin, Michigan, Ohio, Minnesota, Nebraska, South Dakota, Montana, North Dakota, West Virginia and Missouri. 

(Excuse me, since when is West Virginia or Montana in the Midwest?  Just an aside on my part.)

Reading the news yesterday morning it was only 2 states mentioned, this morning I am reading about 14 states being affected.  If it were me, I'd see my Doctor.  Cyclosporiasis can be quite serious for some folks, and the recommended treatment is a combination of two antibiotics.  It really is a serious concern from a public health standpoint, as well as for the persons affected.

Regardless of the physical distance of the reported cases (so far), I still recommend seeing a physician if intestinal symptoms occur after eating food in a fast food restaurant in a national chain known to have an outbreak such as this.  Even if not that particular chain.  Especially if the symptoms persist and do not improve right away.


----------



## Escott752

I finally have some days off of work and now I have to spend that time catching up on paperwork instead of soaping or doing anything else fun for that matter.   gotta bring in that $$ to pay for my soaping habit


----------



## Saponificarian

In bed with a nasty cold and migraine.


----------



## Misschief

Saponificarian said:


> In bed with a nasty cold and migraine.


That is NO fun at all.. feel better soon.


----------



## Saponificarian

Misschief said:


> That is NO fun at all.. feel better soon.



Thank you Misschief!


----------



## Lin19687

earlene said:


> Lin, there has been widespread contamination of possibly salads with cyclospora at McDonalds in Illinois & Iowa with the Health Department recommending anyone with symptoms to see their doc right away. At least 100 people have become I'll with intestinal symptoms.  I suggest you get to your doctor as soon as you can. From reports I have read, it started in May in Illinois and started in June in Iowa.



Thank you for the information.  While I didn't eat a salad ans Cyclospora would take a week for symptoms to show, not an hour.  BUT still good to know about Salad issues now going around !
I am thinking there was something in it that seriously set off a system 'Oh No' fault .  Most likely it was a combination of the Mocha Frappe and the new sauce they have on a new burger.  But it may very well have been a food poisoning thing.

It was all over with in a couple hours.  I ate a homemade burrito about 4 hours later with no issues.  Yup, I am a glutton to find out how bad it is


----------



## Diana Smith

At the age of 7, I met a group of intellectuals online and they liked me so much they decided to help me plan out my entire life! Boy what an opportunity for fame and fortune so at the age of 7, without anyone else's help that's exactly what I did. So now it's 30 years later, and it's like watching a fully built customized for me automobile stuck in a mud puddle, and the only way to move it forward is by me pushing it! Hahaha! Am I right? So okay, I got a bit sidetracked, and I may have tried too hard to heal the world and left it a little worse in some places, even when and where I was being so careful. I got rather far behind on accomplishments in my teenage years. So now I've got Trump in the driver's seat and he's actually helping out, it's pretty cool we're gonna do 20 years of planned work in about 4 years. That includes NAFTA, and balancing out lots of treaties, and world peace! We are on the cusp of world peace!!! -remembers to breathe again- You know those planners at the top of the paragraph? *coughs* some of them were Japanese planners and I was supposed to marry their son. I rediscovered him today and I'm like OMG so far behind! Should I try to pen him a letter or leave him alone? Will he write back to me? I haven't even had any babies yet and he's the fifth one I was supposed to marry and have official babies with! Yes, that's that was the weirder things I wished for at age 7 was to have a full colored rainbow family where I marry different races and have one child with each of them. So as to set an ideal example for a better future  and racial equality. I'm not even sure I wanna do it anymore, I mean having like 10 different babies from marrying 10 different fathers... it's a bit extreme right? But I also believe in world unity and peace and it would be ideal to show people with actions over words right?  Is there a different way I could show or demonstrate unity for world peace than having children by different fathers? --- 30 years ago that's the best we could think of. By the way, most of my irl friends at this point all think I've gone bonkers coo-coo crazy because they weren't there when I was with these online intellectuals planning out my whole life, and they think I need to be put on 'medicine'.


----------



## Lin19687

I didn't follow that at all


----------



## lenarenee

Can I post a non-gripe follow up to a gripe?

Meet our new Guinea pig Flapjack! (The baby)  It's usually not wise to


 replace a pet so quickly,  but for the health and happiness of the grieving pig it was the right thing to do.


----------



## steffamarie

Well, I WANTED to make soap today, but SoapCalc isn't working for me!!! And I can't get Soapee to work. I suppose I can use Brambleberry's but I don't really care for their format. Any other lye calcs out there I could try??

ETA: I tried Majestic Mountain Sage but they don't have shortening :/


----------



## shunt2011

steffamarie said:


> Well, I WANTED to make soap today, but SoapCalc isn't working for me!!! And I can't get Soapee to work. I suppose I can use Brambleberry's but I don't really care for their format. Any other lye calcs out there I could try??
> 
> ETA: I tried Majestic Mountain Sage but they don't have shortening :/



Wholesale supplies plus has one. Just google wholesale Supplies plus lye calculator.


----------



## steffamarie

shunt2011 said:


> Wholesale supplies plus has one. Just google wholesale Supplies plus lye calculator.


Oh my goodness, that's perfect!!! Thank youuuuu


----------



## Relle

Love your new piggy , Lenarenee, so çute. I just love piggies, hope they are getting on.


----------



## Lin19687

Rain blew out one of my security cameras


----------



## earlene

Wow, Lin, I never gave it much thought, but I would not have expected that!


----------



## IrishLass

Scorpions. Have not had any in years ever since Hubby calked all around outside the house, but we re-roofed our house recently and have found and killed 2....one in the living-room and one in the bathroom.


----------



## shunt2011

IrishLass said:


> Scorpions. Have not had any in years ever since Hubby calked all around outside the house, but we re-roofed our house recently and have found and killed 2....one in the living-room and one in the bathroom.


Ewwwwww, yuck!!!


----------



## jcandleattic

My gripe today - Southwest airlines is the 2nd worst airline to be in existence (Spirit being the absolute worst!)

Was supposed to come home from NOLA on Sunday - got an email about the flight being cancelled - no reason, explanation, nothing, in the email, just that the flight was cancelled... 
Then to try to call them to figure it out, hold times were at about 207 minutes (not an exaggeration!) so my friend and I (same cancelled flight) drove the 15 minutes it took to get to the airport and talk to someone got the reason in less than 5 minutes and drove back, while we were still on hold with over 150 minutes still to go... 
Lady at the counter said the reason was "the weather was so BAD in Denver, they cancelled the flight"
EVERYONE I talked to in Denver was baffled, as there was no "weather" here on Sunday that would have cancelled flights. 
However, if the reason for cancellation is weather related the airline doesn't have to refund or accommodate rebooking, etc.,. Grr... 
Finally got a flight home Monday night, but had to miss 2 days of work due to travel that was unexpected and the expense of a small rebooking fee. 

I'm still waiting to see if they make it right somehow. Probably not. I rarely fly Southwest - because every single time I do there is some sort of dang problem. Every time!! 
BLEH


----------



## lenarenee

Relle said:


> Love your new piggy , Lenarenee, so çute. I just love piggies, hope they are getting on.



They are getting along very well; but we'll so what happens when Flapjack reaches adolescence!  

I'll try to get a picture of his little face - 1/3 gold, 1/3 white, 1/3 dark gray (wondering if it will turn black).  He's so cute, but so darn fast! He took food from my hand once, but prefers to snitch from Finchley instead. Normally Finchley would get cranky at his previous  friend for snitching food, but he's tolerant of the baby's behavior. Just like when he was a baby and Bellpepper tolerated his annoying behavior!  

Bellpepper used to always popcorn when we swept the fleece, and he taught that to baby Finchley. Now, Finchley is teaching it to the new baby! It's comforting to see Bellpepper's legacy continue!  

I'd love to have some lap time with them, but I have a cold and I know that certain rhinoviruses can be transferred to pigs.


----------



## Misschief

My gripe today... Fire season in the Okanagan has begun. We had a lightning storm last night and it sparked numerous fires all across the southern part of the province. There's another lightning storm in tonight's forecast.


----------



## Misschief

Addendum... Ok, it's getting real now. There's a fire across the lake from where we live but I've just found out there's another one on this side of the lake, not far from where our most devastating fire was in 2003. We live within 20 km of that fire. I've been hearing sirens all evening, even with ear buds in while watching Netflix.

I was outside for a bit earlier. Saw this red "thing" in the sky, then realized it was the moon.


----------



## lenarenee

It's a nerve wracking situation to be in Mischief, I'm very sorry. Those fires shift quickly and embers travel far. (this part of CA is always in fire season)  You've packed the vital items up?
I certainly hope tomorrow morning to hear that they contained the fires quickly and that you were  able to sleep.


----------



## Misschief

I did manage to sleep. This morning, it's pretty smoky and smelly. Both fires grew overnight but our area is safe. We'll definitely have to think about what to pack but I can't see it happening.  Thankfully.


----------



## dibbles

Stay safe @Misschief.


----------



## Primrose

Someone on fb posted a soap that they called among other descriptions a ghost swirl ... It had three different colourants in it.
Beautiful soap but not a ghost.swirl.

Dunno why it bothered.me so much but it did


----------



## Rune

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> So i am starting to research fragrances and colorants for my soaps (after 9 batches i would like to smell pretty and see pretty colors!) so, the good news is that i found two fragrance sellers that seem to know what they are talking about and i already purchased two small bottles to try. So yay! Then i went ahead and tried to find micas.
> Nope.
> None.
> Nada.
> I found some but i’m not sure the sellers even know what is in those “micas”, or if they work on cp soap.
> So i used every search term i could think of and i either get 25 kg or nothing at all.
> So i went to the websites everybody knows (bramble, nurture, etc.) and sure they will sell but not send (bramble) or suuuper expensive (20 dll shipping).
> So. I will make 100% TD colored soaps forever and ever. I’ve been googling for 3 hours now. Or a few colored with paprika. Oh, and cocoa powder.
> Oh! And tried the other colorants too, like blue chamomille and few others: super expensive.
> Tried amazon: they dont ship to México.
> The ones who do are quite expensive (and not prime!).
> I’m done. I’m disspointed.



I have the same problem, difficult to find almost everything. Since you are in Mexico, maybe Peter Paiva in Brasil ships to you for an affordable price?

Here is the link to the shop: https://www.lojapeterpaiva.com.br


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe... saw a Mole or mouse scurry out near the chicken coop last night at dusk 
 ---> look in the Happy post for more...


----------



## penelopejane

I was going to buy some supplies today. 
They had a post free special. 
You had to buy $50 or more fine I thought so I worked out what I wanted.  
THEN I found the fine print "free delivery only to metro area".  

Back to the drawing board (or computer screen as it really is).


----------



## SoapAddict415

My gripe is more of an annoyance. My Grandma turned 95 on 7/11 then passed on 7/14. We had her wake on 7/20 and the funeral yesterday 7/21. There was a church member at the church on both days, TAKING PICTURES! She took pics of EVERYTHING. My Grandma in her casket, pics of relatives saying their goodbyes, etc. She even interrupted conversations to ask people pose for a pic. During the funeral service she was coming into our rows & standing in front of us to get her shots and according to our limo driver, they couldn't close the hearse door because she was taking pics! At the family repast she was taking pics of us eating! She bumped me accidentally trying to snap a pic of my mom with a mouth full of food! My Mom looked horrified so, very irritated, I asked the woman to stop taking pics and let our family have this time. She apologized but I caught her trying to take pics from a different location! She did the same thing when my uncle who is the church's pastor told her to stop taking pics. I kept asking why she was taking so many pics but no-one seemed to know. I was just told that we all grieve differently but I found her form of grieving to be disrespectful to myself & my family.


----------



## penelopejane

I organised to have someone take photos at my son’s funeral. (He was 27). Unfortunately she was too overcome by grief to take any photos and didn’t think to give anyone else the job.

There were 300 people there, some of whom I’ll never see again. We have photos of people at the wake which is nice. Other than that I have nothing  except one photo of my son in the empty church alone to remind me how much he was loved.

Obviously everyone grieves differently. At least if you later want to recall details of the day you know who to go to. She probably thought she was doing you a huge favour - one you would later thank her.


----------



## SoapAddict415

penelopejane said:


> I organised to have someone take photos at my son’s funeral. (He was 27). Unfortunately she was too overcome by grief to take any photos and didn’t think to give anyone else the job.
> 
> There were 300 people there, some of whom I’ll never see again. We have photos of people at the wake which is nice. Other than that I have nothing  except one photo of my son in the empty church alone to remind me how much he was loved.
> 
> Obviously everyone grieves differently. At least if you later want to recall details of the day you know who to go to. She probably thought she was doing you a huge favour - one you would later thank her.


I can understand that, I took photos of my husband when he passed but this lady was rude. She actually inched her way down the row we seated in and rows that other relatives were seated in to take pics more than once during the service. She could've taken pics from the aisles for example. I just feel that she could've done things in a more respectful manner. Especially after the pastor told her to stop during his eulogy and I asked her to stop during the repast.


----------



## msunnerstood

So I was asked to make flower shaped soap for a friend.. she even bought specific molds. I asked her what she would like for colors etc. She told me "Be Creative" so I made some cool colors and swirls. When I sent her pics she said "I was kind of hoping for sun flowers and water lily colors" Thump..So by be creative, you meant traditional?...


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

msunnerstood said:


> So I was asked to make flower shaped soap for a friend.. she even bought specific molds. I asked her what she would like for colors etc. She told me "Be Creative" so I made some cool colors and swirls. When I sent her pics she said "I was kind of hoping for sun flowers and water lily colors" Thump..So by be creative, you meant traditional?...



Now that is beyond annoying...


----------



## earlene

Oh, please share your photos with us, *msunnerstood*.  We will rave, I am sure!

Well, at least she bought the molds herself.  Are the cavities shaped like sunflowers and water lilies?  Not that that matters when she gave you free reign to be creative!  Still, at least you can use the molds again.  Maybe you can use them to teach her how to make soap and she can choose her colors herself.


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok keep in mind these are melt and pour (She likes MP better than other soaps) and are really hard to swirl in a mold but On the first pic, I graduated colors from white to pale pink and it goes darker to the back. the middle one I was going for a kind of antique look and the last one, well, I just wanted to see if I could pour the center without it leaking over to the other parts of the flower. That one, the pink was too bright for her.

I had two others which I did with clear base an a purple swirl and the other with red and orange swirl but I melted those down when she poo poo'd the first ones


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

msunnerstood said:


> Ok keep in mind these are melt and pour (She likes MP better than other soaps) and are really hard to swirl in a mold but On the first pic, I graduated colors from white to pale pink and it goes darker to the back. the middle one I was going for a kind of antique look and the last one, well, I just wanted to see if I could pour the center without it leaking over to the other parts of the flower. That one, the pink was too bright for her.
> 
> I had two others which I did with clear base an a purple swirl and the other with red and orange swirl but I melted those down when she poo poo'd the first ones



They are pretty! Specially the one with the pink flower that was too bright for her. I though you had done something more crazy like only neos or something but i wouldnt call the ones you have here specially “untraditional” but to each their own. I would have loved them.


----------



## msunnerstood

This is what she wanted. Bad news is that the center of the sunflower has no defined border so being able to pour it separately is impossible. I had to mica paint it on then cover with clear base. They are already bagged so the blur you see is the bag


----------



## Lin19687

Some people.

My security cameras are faulty and I need to take them down and send back (hopefully they give a full refund).
But it is going to rain today 
I am happy that I only put them up with Duct tape  so I think I will just cut the tape around it and them bring them in to clean off.
Main gripe is that they don't work right after months of looking for what I wanted


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Some people.
> 
> My security cameras are fualty and I need to take them down and send back (hopefully they give a full refund).
> But it is going to rain today
> I am happy that I only put them up with Duct tape  so I think I will just cut the tape around it and them bring them in to clean off.
> Main gripe is that theydon't work right after months of looking for what I wanted


Gotta love duct tape.


----------



## msunnerstood

Thank god we have a water lily winner. These flowers are going to be the death of me


----------



## earlene

*msunnerstood*, I am amazed they were not appreciated for their beauty.  Too bright?  Has she never seen a water lily?  Or looked closely at the color variations in any flower?  

Here's one at the Botanical Gardens in St. Louis that I took last summer.  The subtle variations in color aren't as evident due the bright sunny day, but your first soap captured them pretty well, I think.
(I love photographing water lilies, well, anything really).




Anyway, all your soaps are really quite lovely.  I particularly enjoyed your antique sunflower.  So gorgeous!


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> *msunnerstood*, I am amazed they were not appreciated for their beauty.  Too bright?  Has she never seen a water lily?  Or looked closely at the color variations in any flower?
> 
> Here's one at the Botanical Gardens in St. Louis that I took last summer.  The subtle variations in color aren't as evident due the bright sunny day, but your first soap captured them pretty well, I think.
> (I love photographing water lilies, well, anything really).
> 
> View attachment 31311
> 
> 
> Anyway, all your soaps are really quite lovely.  I particularly enjoyed your antique sunflower.  So gorgeous!


Thank you! I still have the carnations to do. Wish me luck


----------



## Misschief

I try not to gripe but today I'm griping. First, it's really slow today. Second, my boss said one of us could go home early. My co-worker wouldn't even hear of discussing who could leave; he decided it would be him. I would have appreciated at least a conversation about it.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I try not to gripe but today I'm griping. First, it's really slow today. Second, my boss said one of us could go home early. My co-worker wouldn't even hear of discussing who could leave; he decided it would be him. I would have appreciated at least a conversation about it.


selfish people suck


----------



## Lin19687

My side hurt yesterday, I think it is a kidney stone (sand more likely).  Drink Drink Drink, pee, pee, pee.
Barely there today but I will be drinking all day !  So much for going fishing

Oh yeah, and today is my B-day , not that I celebrate it but still grrr that was why I was going fishing.


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> My side hurt yesterday, I think it is a kidney stone (sand more likely).  Drink Drink Drink, pee, pee, pee.
> Barely there today but I will be drinking all day !  So much for going fishing
> 
> Oh yeah, and today is my B-day , not that I celebrate it but still grrr that was why I was going fishing.


Even  If you don't celebrate I am wishing you a happy day. 

 Maybe Maybe this afternoon you can still go fishing?


----------



## Lin19687

TY, storms coming   Oh well.  My only friend texted me H.B-day and we will go out for a drink later 


New gripe.  Giving cat her antibiotic thinking she ate it in the wet food, only to find it stuck to the wall next to it   Then making her hate me for holding her and shoving it down her throat...


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> My side hurt yesterday, I think it is a kidney stone (sand more likely).  Drink Drink Drink, pee, pee, pee.
> Barely there today but I will be drinking all day !  So much for going fishing
> 
> Oh yeah, and today is my B-day , not that I celebrate it but still grrr that was why I was going fishing.



Happy birthday! Might not be the best of days but I do hope you feel well enough to celebrate even a little. Kidney stones are no fun!


----------



## earlene

I'm sorry you are missing your fishing trip, Lin.  I hope your birthday and health improves.


----------



## BattleGnome

I haven’t soaped in over 3 months and was planning on making my challenge soap today.... my husband got me sick over the weekend and I’ve been apathetic to doing anything. It’s only a cold but it’s leaving me more lethargic than cold usually do. I have things to do but I’m just rewatching Sherlock.


----------



## Lin19687

Ohh Love Sherlock !  Sounds like a better time


----------



## penelopejane

Lin19687 said:


> My side hurt yesterday, I think it is a kidney stone (sand more likely).  Drink Drink Drink, pee, pee, pee.
> Barely there today but I will be drinking all day !  So much for going fishing
> 
> Oh yeah, and today is my B-day , not that I celebrate it but still grrr that was why I was going fishing.



Happy Birthday!
I know that feeling! But it’s worth it. kidney stones are no fun.



msunnerstood said:


> Ok keep in mind these are melt and pour (She likes MP better than other soaps) and are really hard to swirl in a mold but On the first pic, I graduated colors from white to pale pink and it goes darker to the back. the middle one I was going for a kind of antique look and the last one, well, I just wanted to see if I could pour the center without it leaking over to the other parts of the flower. That one, the pink was too bright for her.
> 
> I had two others which I did with clear base an a purple swirl and the other with red and orange swirl but I melted those down when she poo poo'd the first ones



I really like the pink one on the left! Good job.


----------



## SoapAddict415

My gripe: toilet paper! Ken does all of the shopping. 4 days ago I said "Honey, I just put the last roll in the bathroom". Two days later "Baby, we're down to 1/2 a roll. Don't forget to get more."  Guess who caught a case of diarrhea after work yesterday and had to run to Big Lots for more toilet paper? Thankfully my prayers were answered and I made it to the store and back without incident [emoji6]. But Ken is in the dog house for at least a week lol.


----------



## msunnerstood

Non soap related gripe. Brother we have bad blood with keeps pushing to come park his camper in our field at our new house and "camp" for a weekend. I have zero desire to play hostess for him for 2 hours let alone 2 days. I can't just tell him that and start a huge drama filled family squabble but after all the crap he's pulled, we dont want him here, ever.

Have tried everything. we dont have an external plug in (of course he has a generator) Its too hot out here and he wouldnt be comfortable (Of course, his camper has air) uggh


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Non soap related gripe. Brother we have bad blood with keeps pushing to come park his camper in our field at our new house and "camp" for a weekend. I have zero desire to play hostess for him for 2 hours let alone 2 days. I can't just tell him that and start a huge drama filled family squabble but after all the crap he's pulled, we dont want him here, ever.
> 
> Have tried everything. we dont have an external plug in (of course he has a generator) Its too hot out here and he wouldnt be comfortable (Of course, his camper has air) uggh



I hear you. No is not a bad word; it's a boundary.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I hear you. No is not a bad word; it's a boundary.


I wish he would take a No. Ive even explained we just arent set up or ready for guests until at least next summer..


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> I wish he would take a No. Ive even explained we just arent set up or ready for guests until at least next summer..



Saying NO to family is THE hardest thing to say and the hardest thing to hear. I've had to do it. I know.


----------



## amd

@Lin19687  I'm a few days late.... but happy birthday! I really hope that you did get out of the house with your friend. Every birthday is a treasure.

ETA: My gripe... cancer sucks. Somebody fix this mess.


----------



## cmzaha

2buck said:


> Lin, if you have hubby, bring him along. The times "we" sold soap locally, I was usually the one at the table. When someone would get close, I would look at them cheerfully and say, "My wife makes soap! ... And I get to sell it for her." That usually broke the ice in a nice way. I invited them to smell the different types and asked them which ones they liked. I don't think any customer felt the need to talk to my wife, who actually made the soap. They got an honest story and information.


My hubby tells them, he just carries the bucket and crates I do the soapmaking! When they look at my crochet he tells a potential customer he taught me how to crochet. That always breaks the ice. If I had to do markets without the hubby I would not do them, he is a great seller. I do not mind selling but he is better... 

Grip for the night is this disgusting hot humid weather we are having and being stuck in one room where we have an air conditioner. My house is impossible to cool in the summer if our nights turn hot which they have  At this rate we are in for a long hot summer since October had turned into our hot month for the last several years.  Have not been able to make soap for the last 3 months and I am getting extremely low.


----------



## Relle

cmzaha said:


> Grip for the night is this disgusting hot humid weather we are having and being stuck in one room where we have an air conditioner.



Carolyn, you are lucky, my air conditioner is called a window. No air con here and we had days of 45 degrees  last summer.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe...  So many things to do and so little time.... Of course googling things on the interwebs for hours doesn't help either  
Why does that always lead to Cute animals doing funny or silly things on you tube


----------



## earlene

msunnerstood said:


> Non soap related gripe. Brother we have bad blood with keeps pushing to come park his camper in our field at our new house and "camp" for a weekend. I have zero desire to play hostess for him for 2 hours let alone 2 days. I can't just tell him that and start a huge drama filled family squabble but after all the crap he's pulled, we dont want him here, ever.
> 
> Have tried everything. we dont have an external plug in (of course he has a generator) Its too hot out here and he wouldnt be comfortable (Of course, his camper has air) uggh



Is there any way you can give him a job in exchange for the 2 day camping?  Like, 'We're going to put you to work, manual labor is a part of the deal' and 'we need to replace the toilet, so you can help with that' or 'good, you can help dig up north forty' or 'we discovered a leak in the roof, so you'll be re-roofing' or 'we have a huge patch of poison ivy that needs uprooting, make sure to bring the right clothes'.


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> Is there any way you can give him a job in exchange for the 2 day camping?  Like, 'We're going to put you to work, manual labor is a part of the deal' and 'we need to replace the toilet, so you can help with that' or 'good, you can help dig up north forty' or 'we discovered a leak in the roof, so you'll be re-roofing' or 'we have a huge patch of poison ivy that needs uprooting, make sure to bring the right clothes'.


You are a genius. Nothing he hates more than helping and work.


----------



## Serene

Its brilliant.  I literally LOL on this one.  I will so put this into practice. hahaha


----------



## Lin19687

@msunnerstood   Tell him to POUND SAND or pay you to park there.  $100 a day.
Family squabbles fade out 

Or you can say that you are trying to go Organic and can not have anything on the land .


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> @msunnerstood   Tell him to POUND SAND or pay you to park there.  $100 a day.
> Family squabbles fade out
> 
> Or you can say that you are trying to go Organic and can not have anything on the land .


Trust me as soon as we get our mom into assisted living, I'm writing him off. I live 2-1/2 hours from my mom and I already drive there every two weeks to visit, clean her house, empty the garbage cans etc. He does the grocery shopping and that's it. If I push him too far, I will need to take that on too. I cared for my dad alone right up till he died and it was a lot of work being 7 blocks from him. I expect my brother to help with my mom. I can see him walking away if I start a huge deal.

Next gripe, AT&T Customer "Service" there is just too much to type to go into detail.. 15 hours worth of phone calls since 6/1. This week has to get better


----------



## SoapAddict415

My gripe for today: power outages! This is the second time in 3 days that our apartment complex has lost power. The first time it was our complex and the surrounding area for about 4 hours. Ken works about 6 blocks away and his job lost power that time too. Today we're not sure how far the outage extends because we're both home. If it were overly hot then I could say out was a "brown out" or a rolling blackout but the temp is in the low 70s. This is frustrating. According to Ken the automated recording at the power company is saying we can expect to have the power restored within 48 hours!


----------



## Lin19687

field mice


----------



## msunnerstood

Styrofoam..


----------



## Lin19687

people that get pets (dogs) and then barely pay any attention to them.  Just put them out on the line and leave them.  No ball playing, walking, brushing, loving


----------



## lindakschickens

My gripe. A neighbor I never had issues with came over to my house pounded on my door proceeded to cuss me out at my door blamed my chickens for all of the flies in the village (even tho it's been really hot recently and have had thunderstorms and rain) complained about my rooster even tho not more then 2 months ago she said she perfered my roosters crowing over everyone's dogs constantly barking.

I apologized for any stress and explained I'm doing everything possible to make sure these issues do not bother others. My older chickens are molting they have 3 different coops, all are kept clean the run is kept as clean as possible. 

After her crazy rant I went to check on my chickens found the extra waterers needed water,also little to no smell and hardly any flies but low and behold there she was hanging over her fence and started shouting more abuse at me. Got tried of it I told her I would have never treated her how she treated me that she lacked comment decency and respect (which I believe it's user cmzraha sorry if I misspelled ur user name but if I was a jerk I'm sorry) and told crazy lady not to have contact with me or my family not to come to my home or onto our property as she was not welcome if she had issues to go through the right legal channels.

I will as willing to buy her fly traps and sprays and even get rid of my rooster but if your going to act like that I'm not helping you. Am I being unreasonable?


----------



## amd

This weekend I am doing a two-day show that I have done for three years, I pay my next years space fee on the last day of the show so that I can get placed in the high traffic area. I have an email confirmation from March verifying that I didn't owe any money due to changing fees and I would still have the priority placement. I got the vendor map yesterday and not only is there another soap vendor (the 100% lard GM lady that I've talked about before) but they put her in the high traffic spot and I'm clear out in the boonies! So I made a phone call last night hoping that when they assigned spots they just got the two soap vendors mixed up. Nope! I was told they no longer do priority placement for repeat vendors and it's first come first serve (so they fill the priority spaces with whoever signs up first and fill the boonies with whoever is left). I then argued that I signed up last year on the last day of the event and there's no way she could be "first" because she has only been in business since February! Her response was "well this is our planned vendor space based on everyone's needs, we're not going to change it." This is my biggest show of the year (seriously, 25% of my soap income the last two years) and suddenly I'm bumped out of a high traffic spot TO ANOTHER SOAPER??? It seems wrong to me. I am making another phone call tonight because the contact person with the map is just an assistant to the organizer. Otherwise I'll be trying to contact as many customers from that area as I can to let them know that I am there and where they can find me.


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> This weekend I am doing a two-day show that I have done for three years, I pay my next years space fee on the last day of the show so that I can get placed in the high traffic area. I have an email confirmation from March verifying that I didn't owe any money due to changing fees and I would still have the priority placement. I got the vendor map yesterday and not only is there another soap vendor (the 100% lard GM lady that I've talked about before) but they put her in the high traffic spot and I'm clear out in the boonies! So I made a phone call last night hoping that when they assigned spots they just got the two soap vendors mixed up. Nope! I was told they no longer do priority placement for repeat vendors and it's first come first serve (so they fill the priority spaces with whoever signs up first and fill the boonies with whoever is left). I then argued that I signed up last year on the last day of the event and there's no way she could be "first" because she has only been in business since February! Her response was "well this is our planned vendor space based on everyone's needs, we're not going to change it." This is my biggest show of the year (seriously, 25% of my soap income the last two years) and suddenly I'm bumped out of a high traffic spot TO ANOTHER SOAPER??? It seems wrong to me. I am making another phone call tonight because the contact person with the map is just an assistant to the organizer. Otherwise I'll be trying to contact as many customers from that area as I can to let them know that I am there and where they can find me.



That stinks. I do a few 2 day shows and they always give me the same space. I would be so ticked off. So sorry this happened.  Hope they change it.


----------



## Lin19687

Forgot to spritz the 4 batches of CP with Alcohol , I made them about 3 hours ago, let them Gel.
Just spritzed as they are cooling in the mold.  Crossing fingers it is ok and not a total bomb.

I DO embrace the Ash, but you could see it already on the tops.  Mine usually doesn't start to show till after 2 weeks+ cure.

Oh well


----------



## Lin19687

It's going to rain tomorrow morning  I have the FM.  Will have to see how the weather looks in the morning to decide if I will go or not.


----------



## SoapAddict415

How do I say this? My common law husband is an alcoholic. We've been together for nearly 15 years. The drinking became an issue about 3 years ago and he started getting help a little over a year ago. I don't know what triggers the drinking. He'll do fine for a month or more. He'll be compliant with his meetings, he'll do volunteer work, he may have a beer on the weekends but not in excess or anything and then wham! I can tell when he's been drinking & I hate that he tries to hide it. He's "EXTRA" when he's been drinking (extra silly, extra emotional, extra amorous, etc). I hate that he lies to me about it. He says things like he found 2 beer cans and a vodka shot bottle under the bed while cleaning yet the room is a mess. Then he becomes defensive and argumentative. I've tried talking to him on numerous occasions but he gets defensive and tunes me out so I don't try anymore. I'm always offering my love & support but whenever whatever his trigger is strikes, he becomes moody and irritable and I feel like everything I say is grounds for an argument. Or he's all over me like a love sick octopus! I'm tired and I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## amd

ugh @SoapAddict415 you are a strong woman for putting up with it for 15 years! My son's dad was an alcoholic, I left after 7 years (our son was 18 months), and oddly enough after I left and he realized he was going to have to straighten up and do the "dad thing", he did. Changed his life. Unfortunately not all men are like that. I dated a guy who was a closet alcoholic, flat out lied about it, would come to my house during the day, drink any booze in the house and pass out on the couch. I decided that relationship wasn't worth it and bailed at 6 months. Sometimes you have to make a decision to take care of you, whether it's a few days away, a month, or forever.


----------



## SoapAddict415

amd said:


> ugh @SoapAddict415 you are a strong woman for putting up with it for 15 years! My son's dad was an alcoholic, I left after 7 years (our son was 18 months), and oddly enough after I left and he realized he was going to have to straighten up and do the "dad thing", he did. Changed his life. Unfortunately not all men are like that. I dated a guy who was a closet alcoholic, flat out lied about it, would come to my house during the day, drink any booze in the house and pass out on the couch. I decided that relationship wasn't worth it and bailed at 6 months. Sometimes you have to make a decision to take care of you, whether it's a few days away, a month, or forever.


Thanks amd. You're right, I do have to take care of me. I just wish he could see how his drinking affects me. How it stresses me especially when I come to his "extra-ness" after a long day at work.


----------



## Misschief

Oh, Arianna, I so hear you. We have a lot in common, you and I. I love how you call it his "extra-ness"; I know EXACTLY what you mean and it's the perfect way of describing it.


----------



## lenarenee

Ladies please look into AA. That sounds like a trite answer - but a good AA group has the knowledge and experience to help support you. They'll know exactly what you're experiencing and believe you.


----------



## Lin19687

It didn't rain today 

yes to the AA  !


----------



## SoapAddict415

lenarenee said:


> Ladies please look into AA. That sounds like a trite answer - but a good AA group has the knowledge and experience to help support you. They'll know exactly what you're experiencing and believe you.


A group for me might help me be able to better deal with him when he falls off. Thanks


----------



## msunnerstood

My Tropical Fire soap is now Tropical TAN..no vanillan in the fragrance, it just decided to hate on me. 



SoapAddict415 said:


> A group for me might help me be able to better deal with him when he falls off. Thanks


I spent many years on that roller coaster ride. Find an al anon group or even just a group of friends who get it. One of their slogans that is soo important is take what you need and leave the rest. you may not agree with everything they say but chances are you will find something that keeps you sane.


----------



## earlene

If you cannot find Al-Anon (not nearly as available in some areas), and choose to go to AA, make sure it's and Open meeting.  Closed AA meetings are for alcoholics only.  Sometimes they will let you stay, but it is suggested that for the welfare of the group, non-alcoholics don't attend closed meetings.  However, most will be very willing to help you find a group that will fit for your needs.  Many large metropolitan areas and even small rural areas maintain a meeting schedule and a hotline where you can call and get some help finding a meeting locally.  Try the phone book or look online and you will surely find one.


----------



## dibbles

@SoapAddict415 I can also recommend Al-Anon to you. As others have said, it will help you find ways to take care of yourself, recognize things that you can change. You can't change someone else, only yourself and how you react to the situation. My dad was an alcoholic, and AA and Al-Anon were good for my parents. Going to Al-Anon helped my mom recognize enabling behavior. One thing I believe is that an alcoholic really can't have 'just a beer now and then'. It always seems to eventually lead to the same end. At least that has been what I have seen with quite a few friends and family with substance abuse problems. I feel for you, and am sending you virtual hugs.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, People that don't tell you the whole true up front


----------



## LiLiSoapz

amd said:


> This weekend I am doing a two-day show that I have done for three years, I pay my next years space fee on the last day of the show so that I can get placed in the high traffic area. I have an email confirmation from March verifying that I didn't owe any money due to changing fees and I would still have the priority placement. I got the vendor map yesterday and not only is there another soap vendor (the 100% lard GM lady that I've talked about before) but they put her in the high traffic spot and I'm clear out in the boonies! So I made a phone call last night hoping that when they assigned spots they just got the two soap vendors mixed up. Nope! I was told they no longer do priority placement for repeat vendors and it's first come first serve (so they fill the priority spaces with whoever signs up first and fill the boonies with whoever is left). I then argued that I signed up last year on the last day of the event and there's no way she could be "first" because she has only been in business since February! Her response was "well this is our planned vendor space based on everyone's needs, we're not going to change it." This is my biggest show of the year (seriously, 25% of my soap income the last two years) and suddenly I'm bumped out of a high traffic spot TO ANOTHER SOAPER??? It seems wrong to me. I am making another phone call tonight because the contact person with the map is just an assistant to the organizer. Otherwise I'll be trying to contact as many customers from that area as I can to let them know that I am there and where they can find me.


Were you able to get your booth sorted out with the event planner?


----------



## amd

LiLiSoapz said:


> Were you able to get your booth sorted out with the event planner?


I never got an answer from the main organizer, so I decided to ride out the storm. Glad I did! The other soaper showed up an hour after the gates opened and left an hour early and didn't even bother to show up for day 2! Better yet I did a record in sales and had customers that came looking for me  I guess I griped too soon! Already registered for next year.


----------



## LiLiSoapz

amd said:


> I never got an answer from the main organizer, so I decided to ride out the storm. Glad I did! The other soaper showed up an hour after the gates opened and left an hour early and didn't even bother to show up for day 2! Better yet I did a record in sales and had customers that came looking for me  I guess I griped too soon! Already registered for next year.


Yay! I am so excited for you.  That is awesome news.  I'm so glad this was a 180 for you.


----------



## 2buck

amd said:


> Better yet I did a record in sales and had customers that came looking for me


Good job! I tried the "farmers market" twice in Sundance and it was lost time. The customers parked in the lot, walked directly to the seller they wanted to buy from, and then went back to their vehicles. There was NO browsing. I had no chance.


----------



## TeresaT

I discovered today that the wallpaper peeling from the wall was not caused by the water heater leak I had a couple of months ago.  I finally decided to get it taken care of because it had a musty smell to it.  Well, the musty smell (soft & damp drywall) and peeling paper were from a different leak.  A leak called Max.  I camethisclose to beating the heck out of that dog.  But, it wouldn’t have served any good purpose. He wouldn’t have any idea why he was being beaten and that would have been exactly what my mother would have done.  So, I grabbed some gloves, the trash can and tore the wall apart  until the drywall was hard & dry.  I have a product called “Furry Freshness” for pet odors & stains; I saturated all of the area under the removed drywall.  I’ll check to see if the smell is gone tomorrow. If not, I’ll spray again.  I have no idea how long he was peeing on the wall. I’m going to fire the house cleaners. If they had been doing their job, the wall and base molding  wouldn’t be in my trash can right now.


----------



## Lin19687

gripe,  Heat.

teresa, you better start to close off that area and/or crate your dog till he understands that he needs to pee outside.  If the wall was that wet I bet he was doing it for a while.
He will most likely go back to that spot as he Marked it.


----------



## amd

TeresaT said:


> I discovered today that the wallpaper peeling from the wall was not caused by the water heater leak I had a couple of months ago.  I finally decided to get it taken care of because it had a musty smell to it.  Well, the musty smell (soft & damp drywall) and peeling paper were from a different leak.  A leak called Max.  I camethisclose to beating the heck out of that dog.  But, it wouldn’t have served any good purpose. He wouldn’t have any idea why he was being beaten and that would have been exactly what my mother would have done.  So, I grabbed some gloves, the trash can and tore the wall apart  until the drywall was hard & dry.  I have a product called “Furry Freshness” for pet odors & stains; I saturated all of the area under the removed drywall.  I’ll check to see if the smell is gone tomorrow. If not, I’ll spray again.  I have no idea how long he was peeing on the wall. I’m going to fire the house cleaners. If they had been doing their job, the wall and base molding  wouldn’t be in my trash can right now.



I feel your pain! When we moved into our new house, one of the cats did not adjust well to the move and chose a spot behind the boiler to use as a litter box. The cat passed away a few months after our move (hit by a car, not illness related), but now her sister cat has suddenly decided to use that spot occasionally. It's a concrete floor, so we're still in experimental mode to get it cleaned up properly so the cat won't use that spot. Animal urine is so hard to clean up! They can smell what we can't.


----------



## lindakschickens

Been having issues with the husbands work shorting him on annual holiday pay. Printed off documents to hand into work and they basically threw it back at my hubby and the other guys saying oh it said should so that does not mean we have to factor in other things like normal over time and driving for work (i.e from factory to job sites). My husbands work pays him for 39 hrs  as "basic pay" so that is 7.8 hrs a day any thing over that they call over time (which they say they don't have to pay him legally for his annual leave) . My hubby works over 12+ hrs a day and I est he is losing around £50 ($64) at the lest per day because of these jerks! That's around £257 ($332) they are shorting him by I feel this is breaking a UK law some where some how. So now I'm going to have to get my hubby to see if the other guys being shorted to want to lawyer up as the documents were from a public arm of the UK government which over see's workers and employees and  I would have thought a smart person would realize that maybe they should shut up and read the whole thing and not pick out the word should and say oh we don't have to legally follow this.

It really bothers the heck out of me because my husband does the similar type of work my father did (glazing), my husband fits (and makes) wood windows and doors and fits glass into them etc. This company is run by a bunch of idiots and have no clue how they are still in business (most likely from ripping off their workers!) they have a shop floor manager who has no clue how any of the machines work his qualifications you ask? well he knows how to drive lorries (big rigs) that it oh plus he is fooling around with a chick that works in the main office so thats prob why he keeps is job. This chick he is messing around with messes up glass orders (that's putting it lightly to!) yet those to idiots still have a job (I would fire them) the guy and chick that does the scheduling for jobs are idiots to these two could not find their way out of a wet paper bag with a plastic viewing bit in it! they ask my husband how far a job is because apparently they either 1 are lazy as hell 2 never heard of google maps or 3 both 1 and 2.

This company normally has my husband out from 5am til 9pm+ most nights not only is this because they fail to schedule correctly they also add extra jobs i.e of I forgot to add x or oh so and such called they have a issues with door or window go here it's a emergency (even tho he still has loads of other jobs). It's wearing him out and it really bothers me that they can't even pay him right for all the hard work he does!


----------



## TeresaT

Lin19687 said:


> gripe,  Heat.
> 
> teresa, you better start to close off that area and/or crate your dog till he understands that he needs to pee outside.  If the wall was that wet I bet he was doing it for a while.
> He will most likely go back to that spot as he Marked it.



Thanks!!  I’ve ripped the wall apart.  Literally there is a huge gaping hole.  I’ve also sprayed the area with an enzyme that has gotten rid of the odor and stain.  I used an ultraviolet light to see if there was anymore biological evidence left and it’s all gone.  Just to be on the safe side, I’m going to do a second treatment tonight.   I’ll fix the wall once everything is dry.  



amd said:


> I feel your pain! When we moved into our new house, one of the cats did not adjust well to the move and chose a spot behind the boiler to use as a litter box. The cat passed away a few months after our move (hit by a car, not illness related), but now her sister cat has suddenly decided to use that spot occasionally. It's a concrete floor, so we're still in experimental mode to get it cleaned up properly so the cat won't use that spot. Animal urine is so hard to clean up! They can smell what we can't.



I cannot recommend Furry Freshness enough.  I bought the cat formula because it’s designed to neutralize the ammonia in cat urine.  I bought it to remove an old stain that several other “top” products failed to do.  I assumed this would fail, too. Boy was I surprised!! The stain was several years old and had been treated with several other products.  It took two applications, but the stain is 99% gone.  There’s a bit of shadowing left behind, but I think that’s actually residual bleaching from all of the products used.


----------



## BattleGnome

amd said:


> . Animal urine is so hard to clean up! They can smell what we can't.



Hydrogen peroxide. I use full strength on the concrete and it gets rid of that enzyme. I liberally spray the floor and wait for it to stop bubbling then spray once more to be sure. It may mar the finish if you have painted concrete but it works. 

(Our litter boxes are in the basement on concrete flooring. It’s worked well on the overspray)


----------



## Lin19687

Heat.....  going to be 95 here   That is nothing compared to Tucson AZ or similar but it is not what we get here.

Plus I think Menopause is starting... Blah


----------



## amd

BattleGnome said:


> Hydrogen peroxide. I use full strength on the concrete and it gets rid of that enzyme. I liberally spray the floor and wait for it to stop bubbling then spray once more to be sure. It may mar the finish if you have painted concrete but it works.
> 
> (Our litter boxes are in the basement on concrete flooring. It’s worked well on the overspray)



Thanks, that might work for a quick fix, but my research has indicated that hydrogen peroxide doesn't get rid of uric acid (I think it was called... my brain only holds fatty acid for soapmaking names, lol) which means the cat will probably gravitate back to that corner unless an enzymatic cleaner is used. It's behind the boiler, so getting back there to clean is a pain in the butt, I'm going to try to get the clean up job done right the first time so I don't have to go back and do it again. I suspect that part of her problem is that my husband has been buying a different brand of litter, so I'm taking over the pet care purchases again. [I might have had these duties stripped once before because I came home with $20 in cat toys and nothing for dinner...] I checked with some large renovation and cleaning companies in my state (three of them) and they all recommended a product called OdorXIt, which can be bought almost anywhere - WalMart, Menards, Lowes, etc - It's fairly expensive, $25 for 4 oz I think when I looked, but you use very little of it for each application. They did tell me it will take multiple cleanings to get it all up, which is why I've been dragging my feet on it because of where the spot is located. I am going to check out @TeresaT product suggestion as I hadn't seen that one in my researching.


----------



## dibbles

@amd A friend had that problem, and between cleanings used one of those floor mats that go under a desk chair with the pointy side (bottom of the mat) up. The cat didn't want to step on it. I think that worked for her. I know she left the mat in place for quite awhile even after the clean up was all done.


----------



## penelopejane

amd
Our cat used to be very fussy about her cat litter. 
When you have finished your clean up you might want to try just leaving a little pot of EO in the spot to discourage your cat.  Like:
https://www.wikihow.com/Make-Homemade-Cat-Repellent


----------



## lenarenee

penelopejane said:


> amd
> Our cat used to be very fussy about her cat litter.
> When you have finished your clean up you might want to try just leaving a little pot of EO in the spot to discourage your cat.  Like:
> https://www.wikihow.com/Make-Homemade-Cat-Repellent


 Oh no, sorry. Cats should not be exposed to any essential oils in any form!  They simply can't process it and it damages the liver (and lungs if I remember correctly).  This info from a Cornell University vet school student.


----------



## Lin19687

gripe...  Cancer


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> gripe...  Cancer



Seconded.


----------



## lindakschickens

Gripe: my little rhode island red hen is missing and I can't find any trace of her neighbors have not seen or heard anything and no reports of foxes or badgers in the area but my little daisy is still missing it's been a day now


----------



## SoapAddict415

My workplace is so unorganized that I'm amazed they've been in business for 50 years! I tried to sign up for the 401k in June. I found out from someone with less time here than me that I qualified. No one ever mentioned it to me! I could've enrolled 1 1/2 years ago! When I asked in June, I was told to wait until today because we were switching investment companies. Today I find out that I have to enroll with the (soon to be) old company so that I'll be included in the transfer. So now I've lost an additional 2 months of investing. Tuesday I was offered a promotion. Wednesday the offer was withdrawn because upper management isn't sure which direction they'd like to go! Some days this place makes me wanna go on a mass shaking spree! I just wanna grab folks but the shoulders and shake some common sense into them.

Update: the quality control position that was offered then taken back was partially offered again today [emoji43]. Starting tomorrow I'll learn how to do hourly parts inspections for the molding dept (my dept) and next week I MAY start learning how to do receiving/shipping. We had 2 people leave this week so instead of being promoted, I'll be getting extra duties.


----------



## Misschief

SoapAddict415 said:


> ... and shake some common sense into them.



Yeah, it ain't so common.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Fireworks. 
A church decided it was an amazingly good idea to blow fireworks (the ones that only make sound) at 6:30 am. I hate fireworks and I hate they wake me up, but I cant stand them because 3 of my dogs are scared of fireworks, so of course i had to get up and comfort them. Of course they went on for about an hour cause ahles.


----------



## cmzaha

I have so done with the gosh awful heat we are having. Apparently our July was the hottest on record, and looking like Aug will follow


----------



## earlene

The AC in my car only works intermittently and only of course in the hottest weather possible, does it blow hot air instead of cold.  I scheduled an appointment for free AC diagnostics at PepBoys in Reno, but got a call just as I was getting in the car (two or 3 days ago when I was in Reno) that the AC technician was not in, so had to drive the rest of that day without AC. Temps per the signs I saw along the road were in the triple digits, heaven knows what it was inside my car!  Of course free AC diagnostics is not available in California, and there's no PepBoys anywhere near where I am staying now anyway, so I called a place in town very nearby to the motel that advertised they do AC and made an appointment for my first morning here at 8 am.  I figured I'd have an answer about the problem and solutions before my son even woke up and boy was I wrong.

I dropped my car off at 8 am, when it was nice and cool, meandered back to motel and then some shopping down the road while waiting for a call about my car.  2 hours later no call and thinking 'this isn't good' I called and learned they had only identified that it does what I described and maybe the pump that pumps the AC is making noise and maybe that's the problem, but they're doing more testing.  So I walk over to my son's and we go in his car to his Dr. appt. and after he takes me over to the car place, but tells me they guy does unauthorized unnessecary work and that makes me even more concerned.  I get something out of the trunk (and no one notices or challenges me taking stuff out of a car) go find the owner and learn they are still looking for the solution.  But I ask 'I will get my car back before the end of the day, right?  Even if all you do is add freon?'  Yes.  On the phone, my husband also expressed doubt as to their capabilities.  Well, you guys aren't helping!

At about 3:15 pm, after they've had my car for over 7 hours, I get a call that I can come get my car and it's not fixed because it is beyond their league how to fix it.  They couldn't be sure what was causing the intermittent problem, but that it definitely is in need of repair. When I asked how much I owed him, he said 'since we didn't fix anything, I wouldn't feel right charging you anything'.  But since they put so much time into it I paid them $55.00 anyway.  That's 1/2 hour labor and he said that's what they would normally charge for diagnostics, so I chose that amount to pay them.  Even though I could have just walked (driven) away scott-free, I wouldn't feel right not paying anything.

But I still have AC that blows hot air in triple digits.  It seems to work fine in fairly comfortable weather and can get me way too cold if I turn it to the lowest temps, but as soon as the outside temps start rising above the mid-90°s I'm toast.

Guess I will have to take it to a Volvo dealer and suffer the consequences of their billing.  But maybe then I'll have working AC again.  I hope it's not one of those stupid changes Ford made when they briefly owned Volvo.  They messed some other aspects of Volvo during their ill-advised take-over of Volvo production, that really irritate.


----------



## shunt2011

My dryer died!


----------



## SoapWitch

Here's my gripe: So many companies had to change their FO formulations and now rebuying those that I loved do not smell the same. Ugh. It made me question my nose, but NOPE I saved the old bottles. At least I didn't drop an entire bucket of oil down the front myself. Nope, never did that.


----------



## lenarenee

SoapWitch said:


> Here's my gripe: So many companies had to change their FO formulations and now rebuying those that I loved do not smell the same. Ugh. It made me question my nose, but NOPE I saved the old bottles. At least I didn't drop an entire bucket of oil down the front myself. Nope, never did that.



Are you finding that those reformulated fo's fade more during cure time?  

BB's Arabian Spice is a favorite, and I was actually very happy with the new formula at first as it smelled stronger and spicer. Now it's about 7 weeks and smells like sweet cola with no spice notes.


----------



## Lin19687

Can someone point me in the direction of how to find out if a scent needed to be redone ?


Gripe, I am still hungry after eating but full too .  Can't make up my mind today I guess


----------



## SoapWitch

lenarenee said:


> Are you finding that those reformulated fo's fade more during cure time?
> 
> BB's Arabian Spice is a favorite, and I was actually very happy with the new formula at first as it smelled stronger and spicer. Now it's about 7 weeks and smells like sweet cola with no spice notes.




FO's are tricky substances. Of all the FO companies you could mention, Lenarenee, BB was the one on my mind when I wrote my gripe. I love BB, but just purchased a bigger bottle of a FO I had before and its different.  And they are not the least expensive company. Ugh. I'll move ahead and hope it turns out like yours did and cures better than OOB. The non-gripe part is I did pick up a small bottle of Wasabi (odd) and it is amazing. Now, fingers crossed, if I do purchase a larger bottle, they don't reformulate THAT one. Ok, back to griping.


----------



## Holly8991

So I meet my mailman at the box today....he says.."uh oh sorry...left your mail in the neighbors box".  Then tries to drive away?!?  I said hey, you need to go back and get it.  He tells me he isnt allowed to do that.  Im like really?????


----------



## msunnerstood

My gripe this week is when payroll accidentally pays you for 40 ours instead of 80 and then seems in no hurry to fix their mistake until I go broom and pointy hat on them.. I might actually get the rest of my check on Monday. Maybe I should just "forget" to show up for half the next pay period?


----------



## msunnerstood

Holly8991 said:


> So I meet my mailman at the box today....he says.."uh oh sorry...left your mail in the neighbors box".  Then tries to drive away?!?  I said hey, you need to go back and get it.  He tells me he isnt allowed to do that.  Im like really?????


That stinks. I imagine the excuse was once delivered to touch it would be interfering with the mail? Frustrating. Hope your neighbors are decent folks.


----------



## Holly8991

My son went over and explained.  This isnt the 1st instance of mail stupidity.  They were like same ol same ol...ugh!


----------



## BattleGnome

Lin19687 said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of how to find out if a scent needed to be redone ?
> 
> 
> Gripe, I am still hungry after eating but full too .  Can't make up my mind today I guess



Brambleberry had a list a while back, not too sure on other companies. 

I had the food issue yesterday then went to work and drank a ton of water before eating a large salad. Maybe it’s a dehydration thing. I got way too much sun today and think I’ll be in the same boat again tonight


----------



## SaltedFig

I ran out of a topical preparation I use sometimes, so I went to see the friendly local pharmacist to get something to tide me over until Monday.

The highest concentration came in a cream base from a well known TGA approved company, so that's what I bought.

The first thing I noticed when I got it home and opened it up was that the scent was ridiculously strong. The active ingredient normally has no scent. This cream preparation smells like a cross between artificial medication and herbs, with the overpowering smell of mint over the top. Not pleasant and way too strong.

The cream base makes me feel like I'm wearing glue all over my skin, even hows later. Eeeeeeeeeeew.

And the final straw is that I barely got any sleep, because it didn't really work that well after all.


----------



## earlene

Reasons for some re-formulations.

http://paintboxsoapworks.com/blog/2018-reformulations-discontinuations/

http://www.basenotes.net/threads/431080-Why-Do-Companies-Reformulate-A-Successful-Fragrance

So recently there was a shortage of citral, which lead to some re-formulations.
Consumers are asking for phthalate-free FO's, which also leads to re-formulations.


----------



## Lin19687

@earlene TY for the links.


----------



## Misschief

My gripe today? This is my week off; he's not supposed to be off because he's already been off for three weeks because of surgery and the resulting c. difficile. He's sick again. I have plans. I can't do what I want/need to do if he's going to be hanging around here, underfoot.


----------



## TeresaGG

I decided to paint my room instead of just rearranging. Underneath the desk that I wasn't planning to move I found a bit of mold along the bottom edge of the wall. When I went to look at it the floor shifted underneath my feet. I now I'm going to have to hire someone to fix it. So much for my week of productivity.


----------



## Lin19687

Went to get new doc all signed up while at DD dr. appt, same office.  Turns out she no longer taking new patients.
Grr Now I have to look all over again to see who takes my insurance etc ... grrrr


----------



## earlene

I can't get on the CBP site to complete my Global Entry application because it's down right now.  I'll have to try later.


----------



## Serene

Having to watch someone give a person the wrong information about a soap in a facebook group and not being able to say anything.  It involved a lye heavy soap and the suggestions were a bit off.  Someone else tried to help the person but was promptly put down to the point that the lady trying to help just deleted the post.  I guess I need to just leave groups, ignore, not participate, nor share anything because someone will always get offended or feel the need to be on the defensive even though you are trying to save someone from advice that can harm them.   The number of places   to share or try to help is getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## lenarenee

I broke 2 toes over the weekend. Don't walk into any doors while carrying groceries unless you take off your shoes AFTER you're done.


----------



## msunnerstood

lenarenee said:


> I broke 2 toes over the weekend. Don't walk into any doors while carrying groceries unless you take off your shoes AFTER you're done.


Ouch! I am just healing from Turf toe and 3 other sprained toes from a fall down the stairs. I cannot imagine breaking them. Hope it heals soon.

I have a cricket in my bedroom. Have you tried to locate those little devils? its like they know they're messing with you.


----------



## Lin19687

Scent review board was down yesterday when I was trying to look up stuff before a big NH order.
It's up now.
Was not my day yesterday (so far it is a better day today)


----------



## steffamarie

Gripe #1: Pretty sure I pulled a muscle in my back lifting instrument pans yesterday...and then worsened it by rotating my mattress today. The second is my fault, the first is just a work hazard. 

Gripe #2: I decided to start running again - something I haven't done for 8 years or so now - and I still hate it exactly as much as I used to. But something's gotta give because I've been gaining weight for a year and I'm not happy with how I look. 

Gripe #3: Laundry. Also cleaning.


----------



## earlene

Ah, *steffamarie*, I hope your back feels better soon.  I've stopped rotating my mattress because I can no longer manage it alone.  I also used to be able to carry 50-pounds of dog food on my shoulder and put 5-gallon jugs of water into water coolers without spilling a drop.  I can't seem to manage to do any of those things anymore.  But I sure do wish I could still rotate a mattress.  The last time I wanted to do that, I asked my husband to help me and at least with two of us, we did get it done, but he's just not home when I think of it.  Perhaps I should make a regular schedule and write it on the calendar for when he has a day off of work.


----------



## steffamarie

earlene said:


> Perhaps I should make a regular schedule and write it on the calendar for when he has a day off of work.



I should have waited for my boyfriend to come home from work...but I wanted to do it while I was thinking about it because we're like 6 months out from the last rotation and it's a fairly new mattress. They told us every 3 months for the first couple years which is totally manageable but considering how quickly I forget once I'm reminded of it lol...


----------



## SoapAddict415

My gripe, work is super slow and I'm bored! Two of our five presses are down so production is down which means my work load is very limited. I got a partial promotion which started Monday. I get to do hourly quality control parts inspections. I used to be a molder and I know the basics of what to look for so I'm not too upset that the person who's suppose to train me can't because they have her training someone else who may become our in-house mold maker. But I can't do hourly checks because she randomly comes out to do them. So, I'm just sitting there, watching YouTube on my phone. My manager said "if you're caught up on your work then you're caught up! Nothing else you can do." But I don't feel right being on the clock and not working. Last week I helped complete the filing backlog one of the secretaries had so this week there's absolutely nothing extra I can do.


----------



## amd

Had a show on Saturday and sold 1 soap bar and 1 bubble scoop for a total of $7. Will never do that show again. I gave up doing a show that I have done twice this summer (with almost $200 in sales and only $15 booth fee each show) to do Saturday's show just because it was a friend organizing it. Never.again.

Husband and I are fighting... well, not really fighting. More like I'm hysterically amused at his current parenting predicament and he is butthurt because of my amusement. Well... what did he think would happen when he gave a 15 year old a convertible?? The kid got the car on Sunday. Broke the rules on Monday (he is not to be driving without a parent, even though he has a permit, he's not a good driver) and received a warning shot. Broke the rules on Tuesday and then admitted that if he hadn't gotten busted that he would have lied about it. The car is currently parked and locked and my husband has the keys so that the kid can admire the car that he can't drive. Husband was not amused by my amusement of the situation and told me to stop smirking. I told him that I guess instead of smirking I could tell him what a bad parent he is ... just like he did to me when I went through the same growing pains with my 16 year old and his first car. He didn't think that was an appropriate response either and stayed in his man cave all night. I'm still amused...


----------



## earlene

Well, I guess he didn't learn from your mistake.  Sorry, turn about's fair play, right?  He'll get over it.  His pride's just hurt.  He probably thought his kid was going to be different, or it wouldn't happen to him or some such.  But it's really hard to be faced with the knowledge that you probably could have done something differently and had better results, while other people witness the debacle.


----------



## amd

@earlene, "his kid is different" is exactly the reason. When we discussed the convertible, I was against it because even though it was a free car, it is a ridiculous car for a teenager. I reminded him of the struggles I had with Joe - and that was a 1989 Cutlass that we picked up for $150 - and Chris said that Kyle is 10x more responsible and honest than Joe. Now that statement has come back to haunt him because when Joe broke the rules he admitted to it and never tried to lie about it and took his punishment after his warning shot. I do have to wonder how many warning shots and punishments my husband is going to put up with before the car goes away.


----------



## earlene

Yes, it will be interesting to see how it plays out.  I hope he doesn't lose faith in his son, but also hope he is able to face the reality of the situation in a positive way without becoming totally disheartened about the kid.  After all, he plays a part in this, too.  Sometimes giving a kid too much leeway and freedom before they are equipped to handle it is a hard lesson for a parent to learn.  But it can also be hard on the kid because they aren't ready for that much responsibility.


----------



## msunnerstood

Migraine from hades day


----------



## Lin19687

So many things I want to get done and want to get done today... not enough time


----------



## Misschief

It's Friday. I've been off all week and nothing has gone according to plan. Back to work on Monday.


----------



## earlene

Originally I was going to be departing California yesterday and arriving home again in time for a doctor appointment I had next week.  My stay was extended because my check engine light is on & I couldn't get it to stay off, then it started making an odd noise and I took it to a repair shop on Wednesday morning.  They discovered it needs an oil flame trap, but the part wouldn't arrive until today, so hopefully my car will be ready later today.  It's not an expensive part (or kit), but the work takes time and although my husband can do it, he's 2100 miles away at home and I am here.  I just called and the shop said my car should be ready by the end of the day, but now it's my 3rd day without my car and it's annoying.  

I had to re-schedule my Dr. appt and couldn't get one until mid-September which meant I had to ask for another prescription so I can walk without pain and listen to the nurse say 'only one month because you have to have blood work every 6-months' like it was a decision I made for my car to have to have work done on it while stuck 2100 miles from home.  AND they should have taken baseline blood work in the first place, but never did.  So I am just generally irritated today!


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, just went to look at my last Thyroid blood tests (thanks @earlene for reminding me) and there IS NONE !  
Another reason I left that place and the Lab is only open 8-5 !  Seriously ?


----------



## SoapAddict415

Ken bought a new movie. He's a DVD junkie lol. I wanted to save it to watch Sunday which is our date day but he insisted on watching it tonight. Swore that he wouldn't fall asleep like he usually does and then he fell asleep like he usually does! He had like 45 minutes left in the movie and he falls asleep! I kept trying to wake him but it was no use. And then the movie ending made me cry & it made me angry. I know he'll want to watch it again but it'll be without me unless there's an alternate ending that we can watch!


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, why can't ALL the FM's be cheaper to go to and be as successful as my Free one ???


----------



## SoapAddict415

NOT having a good weekend. Wow up with a migraine, then my stickblender tipped over my bowl as I was adding my FO. I lost about 5 oz of batter to the floor and I'm not sure that what I saved will be any good because I scraped it off of a cheaply varnished surface and I think some of the varnish came off. Then I went to the library. The word program wouldn't put a pic where I wanted it and then nearly 2 hours of work on a cigar band soap label got accidentally erased with 1 click when I tried to print.


----------



## BattleGnome

I recently discovered a website called Canva. It’s like a free, online version of photoshop. I there are a ton of templates and I think you can set your size on some of them.


----------



## SoapAddict415

BattleGnome said:


> I recently discovered a website called Canva. It’s like a free, online version of photoshop. I there are a ton of templates and I think you can set your size on some of them.


Oooh, they have a app too! I know what I'll be playing with later lol! Thanks Battlegnome! [emoji4]


----------



## Misschief

I don't often gripe about the weather because there's not much I can do about it but I'm griping today. It's still August. It shouldn't be 48ºF at 7 a.m. This smoke is keeping things from warming up. Our province is on Day 4 (or 5) of a declared state of emergency because of the fires and the smoke. The picture shows chemicals in the air; the black areas are, in this case, forest fires. As you can see, the entire western part of the continent is in flames. In the picture, we're in the green circle.


----------



## Lin19687




----------



## msunnerstood

brothers who are too lazy to be inconvenienced with picking up our mother for my daughters grad party.. he actually said "Its ok if she doesnt go" So once again with the limited time I have that day. Ill have to figure it out myself.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> brothers who are too lazy to be inconvenienced with picking up our mother for my daughters grad party.. he actually said "Its ok if she doesnt go" So once again with the limited time I have that day. Ill have to figure it out myself.


Oh, I'd be saying...Go... NOW! I don't care what YOU think! It's about your daughter, not him.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Oh, I'd be saying...Go... NOW! I don't care what YOU think! It's about your daughter, not him.


He doesnt work that way. We will be picking her up on our way there. We moved 2-1/2 hours away so it will be tight time wise but its that or she doesnt go. I decided tonight that I am taking over the care of my Mother 100% and moving her near me. She deserves better than that. He was this way the last 3 years of my dads life and wouldnt help me take care of him either. I will never understand people like that.


----------



## Arimara

Gripe- These antibiotics I'm taking is making me want to puke my guts out. I also prioritized hair over making a batch of soap (finally). I don't wanna go to work advertising that I was being crafty. Some of those co-workers tried my soap...


----------



## Lin19687

It's a bit muggy this morning, yesterday was so nice

**** Hawk is out squaking, which usually means they are just defending territory but makes me want to put the hens in all day.

Hate Siblings that can only think of themselves !


----------



## earlene

msunnerstood said:


> He doesnt work that way. We will be picking her up on our way there. We moved 2-1/2 hours away so it will be tight time wise but its that or she doesnt go. I decided tonight that I am taking over the care of my Mother 100% and moving her near me. She deserves better than that. He was this way the last 3 years of my dads life and wouldnt help me take care of him either. I will never understand people like that.



Yes, you are right.  It's not going to change.  You don't ever have to forgive him, but in turn you'd never forgive yourself if you didn't do this.  And fogiving yourself is very important, but it's easier if you don't have anything for which you have forgive yourself.

I feel badly for your Mom, and your Dad.  Both of them surely knew/know their son's short comings and probably felt some guilt about that.  It's hard not to feel that way when you're a parent.

Speaking of parents, my sons' father is dying.  It's not so much as a gripe as a sadness that my sons are going through losing a parent.  I just learned about this at about 6pm yesterday when my younger son called me to make sure he has the correct number for his brother, whom I had just been visiting.  He told me while we were on the phone.  I haven't been married to this man in over 45 years, and I have been happily married for many years since, and yet I teared up when I heard the news and how he is dealing with his impending death.  I was surprised it hit me the way it did.


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> Yes, you are right.  It's not going to change.  You don't ever have to forgive him, but in turn you'd never forgive yourself if you didn't do this.  And fogiving yourself is very important, but it's easier if you don't have anything for which you have forgive yourself.
> 
> I feel badly for your Mom, and your Dad.  Both of them surely knew/know their son's short comings and probably felt some guilt about that.  It's hard not to feel that way when you're a parent.
> 
> Speaking of parents, my sons' father is dying.  It's not so much as a gripe as a sadness that my sons are going through losing a parent.  I just learned about this at about 6pm yesterday when my younger son called me to make sure he has the correct number for his brother, whom I had just been visiting.  He told me while we were on the phone.  I haven't been married to this man in over 45 years, and I have been happily married for many years since, and yet I teared up when I heard the news and how he is dealing with his impending death.  I was surprised it hit me the way it did.


 I'm so sorry to hear that. I don't think you ever lose the connection to somebody that you had a child with.   I am sure you are also feeling some of those feelings on your son's behalf.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe.... I have to pee...... and I have 1.5 hrs left of FM.  I am not a fan of portapotties


----------



## lindakschickens

When my parents had guardianship over my autistic neice me and her would watch a TV show called lazytown it became a favorite of outside and got her into playing and moving round more. Today at 11:18pm my phone went off for a news article I clicked on it, come to find out the actor who played our much loved bumbling lazy vilian has died of cancer at 43 :'(. I hate cancer.


----------



## Lin19687

Lazytown was a favorite of my Daughters


----------



## lindakschickens

Lin19687 said:


> Lazytown was a favorite of my Daughters


It was a cute show I was even going to get my own little DD into it but now I'm afaird I might cry watching it


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Gripe.... I have to pee...... and I have 1.5 hrs left of FM.  I am not a fan of portapotties


Me neither. I have a 5 hour volunteer event I do every year 30 minutes away and I hold it the whole time. By the time I get home, there is no unloading until I take care of that lol


----------



## jules92207

We had a water leak a few months ago thanks to the geniuses who flipped our house before we bought it. Finally getting some money rolling in for our repairs and my mortgage company (who has to be on the check cause it’s over $10k) won’t endorse the check, they want to monitor the work cause it involves asbestos (the flippers tiled over old linoleum when they installed our new floor), so in order to get the money Wells Fargo requires we endorse the check and mail it to some janky P.O. Box to process. I’m uncomfortable with this. I’d rather work with a human in a local branch instead of sending a live check across country blindly. It’s taken me two visits and three escalated phone calls to try to compromise with them to just let me endorse the check at the bank and then they can monitor all they want - they flat out refuse. I’m so frustrated


----------



## lindakschickens

jules92207 said:


> We had a water leak a few months ago thanks to the geniuses who flipped our house before we bought it. Finally getting some money rolling in for our repairs and my mortgage company (who has to be on the check cause it’s over $10k) won’t endorse the check, they want to monitor the work cause it involves asbestos (the flippers tiled over old linoleum when they installed our new floor), so in order to get the money Wells Fargo requires we endorse the check and mail it to some janky P.O. Box to process. I’m uncomfortable with this. I’d rather work with a human in a local branch instead of sending a live check across country blindly. It’s taken me two visits and three escalated phone calls to try to compromise with them to just let me endorse the check at the bank and then they can monitor all they want - they flat out refuse. I’m so frustrated


I don't suppose there is a legal way to go after the people you bought it from for damages because the work was not done right which they might have known would cause you financial hardships? Also did they disclose anything on asbestos to you if it's in the house? I'm sorry this is happening to you Wells Fargo sucks old gentleman I knew banked with them, and a so called well to do neighbor decided to help him followed by helping himself to the old man's check book and forging checks took my mother months to get the bank to stop and the cops to step in!


----------



## jules92207

lindakschickens said:


> I don't suppose there is a legal way to go after the people you bought it from for damages because the work was not done right which they might have known would cause you financial hardships? Also did they disclose anything on asbestos to you if it's in the house? I'm sorry this is happening to you Wells Fargo sucks old gentleman I knew banked with them, and a so called well to do neighbor decided to help him followed by helping himself to the old man's check book and forging checks took my mother months to get the bank to stop and the cops to step in!



I’m thinking we may have some legal recourse there, this is not the first issue we’ve had unfortunately but it’s the biggest so far. It’s probably something we will look into down the line but for now  I just want to get my house fixed and I wish my mortgage company would be helpful instead of making things 10x worse.


----------



## lindakschickens

jules92207 said:


> I’m thinking we may have some legal recourse there, this is not the first issue we’ve had unfortunately but it’s the biggest so far. It’s probably something we will look into down the line but for now  I just want to get my house fixed and I wish my mortgage company would be helpful instead of making things 10x worse.


I would defo look into legal recourse as the sellers must have know there were issues and did not disclose them which I think they have to by us law. I would also look into filing a complaint against the bank as it sounds like they just want to be jerks then again I hear Wells Fargo is full of idiots and jerks. Hope they get it sorted quickly for you as that's not a nice way to live with a bunch of stress and worry.


----------



## msunnerstood

Power and phone went down at 4 am this morning. We had no way to report the electrical outage and it was quite creepy that both went down for the whole town. I have never had that happen. It was fixed at 830 this morning but needless to say, Ive been up since 4am. I believe its nap time


----------



## amd

Husband doesn't understand the need to give children bedtimes. He also doesn't understand the need to do things as a united front in a family meeting. I'm beginning to wonder if he understands "blended family" at all, or if he's really ok with Yours, Mine, and Ours.

Anxiety induced insomnia is kicking my butt this week.


----------



## Lin19687

My sciatica is back ;(


----------



## earlene

msunnerstood said:


> Power and phone went down at 4 am this morning. We had no way to report the electrical outage and it was quite creepy that both went down for the whole town. I have never had that happen. It was fixed at 830 this morning but needless to say, Ive been up since 4am. I believe its nap time



It is horrible to be without phone service and power at the same time.  But to be without phone service at any time can be a little more than scary.

Is your phone dependent on power?   This very issue is why I insist on having a landline.  Power outages have never yet in my experience interfered with my landlines.  But when a cable or other provider tries to talk me into bundling phone service, they just don't understand that!  When we lived in our last house in California, our cable service went out several times a year and I was always having to call them to report it.  They invariably tried to sell me bundle service at the very same time I am calling to report and outage!   How does that even make sense?  They still do it; it must be a requirement that all employees try to sell bundled service with every phone call they receive.  ''


----------



## jules92207

lindakschickens said:


> I would defo look into legal recourse as the sellers must have know there were issues and did not disclose them which I think they have to by us law. I would also look into filing a complaint against the bank as it sounds like they just want to be jerks then again I hear Wells Fargo is full of idiots and jerks. Hope they get it sorted quickly for you as that's not a nice way to live with a bunch of stress and worry.



Thank you, I did file a complaint with the BBB, I’m just amazed at the level of incompetence.


----------



## jules92207

amd said:


> Husband doesn't understand the need to give children bedtimes. He also doesn't understand the need to do things as a united front in a family meeting. I'm beginning to wonder if he understands "blended family" at all, or if he's really ok with Yours, Mine, and Ours.
> 
> Anxiety induced insomnia is kicking my butt this week.



That is so frustrating. It’s especially important to have bed times when your managing anxiety and insomnia too. I hope you guys get on the same page for your sake.


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> Husband doesn't understand the need to give children bedtimes. He also doesn't understand the need to do things as a united front in a family meeting. I'm beginning to wonder if he understands "blended family" at all, or if he's really ok with Yours, Mine, and Ours.
> 
> Anxiety induced insomnia is kicking my butt this week.



Blended families are difficult......Especially if you're not on the same page.  My husband would let his girls bad mouth me till no end....almost caused divorce more than once.     It gets better when they are adults but it's an emotional rollercoaster until then.  I get along well with one of my step-daughters, the other is still somewhat strained but that's a whole other story.   She just married a guy almost 20 years older than her.  She's 32.  My daughter get along well enough with my husband.  She sees more of him than his own kids.


----------



## amd

Thanks. Last night went better then expected. Maybe I was a "bad parent" but I syccd my daughter on my husband while I was at my church meeting. I had her explain the importance of family meetings, lol. I guess coming from a 10 year old he suddenly understood how important it is. So, bedtimes were issued, chore chart was made, device shut off time was mandated, and everyone figured out where they were supposed to be and how they were getting there and home again. Grievances were aired and shot down - mostly his kids because suddenly they have a bedtime which equals me picking on them. Huge kudos to my husband for stepping up and saying that it was bad parenting on his part and this year things were going to be different.


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> It is horrible to be without phone service and power at the same time.  But to be without phone service at any time can be a little more than scary.
> 
> Is your phone dependent on power?   This very issue is why I insist on having a landline.  Power outages have never yet in my experience interfered with my landlines.  But when a cable or other provider tries to talk me into bundling phone service, they just don't understand that!  When we lived in our last house in California, our cable service went out several times a year and I was always having to call them to report it.  They invariably tried to sell me bundle service at the very same time I am calling to report and outage!   How does that even make sense?  They still do it; it must be a requirement that all employees try to sell bundled service with every phone call they receive.  ''


It was the landline that was down and we live in a cell phone dead zone. We had to drive to another town to call anyone.

According to the power company, a tree fell and took out both in the area.  We saw a fenced up area that had electrical boxes Up the road a little I'm not sure if that's called a poer grid or what and that's where all the trucks were working. Phone came back up first.
My husband thought it was funny when he said "Darn Russians" while we were sitting in the dark. I didnt.

We are looking into a generator


----------



## lenarenee

amd said:


> Thanks. Last night went better then expected. Maybe I was a "bad parent" but I syccd my daughter on my husband while I was at my church meeting. I had her explain the importance of family meetings, lol. I guess coming from a 10 year old he suddenly understood how important it is. So, bedtimes were issued, chore chart was made, device shut off time was mandated, and everyone figured out where they were supposed to be and how they were getting there and home again. Grievances were aired and shot down - mostly his kids because suddenly they have a bedtime which equals me picking on them. Huge kudos to my husband for stepping up and saying that it was bad parenting on his part and this year things were going to be different.



Feel free to bop me one for sticking my nose in; but I'd like to say that I believe letting your husband know (more than once) how much you appreciate his cooperation. I'm betting you already thought of this. But as a child care provider, I firmly believe in the goals you were trying to set forward.  I also know very well that creating a new habit and routine is a lot. of. work.  It might takes weeks before you see any results of the new normal - but it will come - and it will also require less work to maintain it.

And should you need a new approach on convincing him why a blended family needs to work together as a cohesive, equal unit....remind him that even classrooms and business spend a great deal of effort and time building teams!


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe.  There is vendor selling knitting and then she stands behind her open tent to smoke.  Umm not everyone wants to smell that not wants to buy a smoke smell knit. 
Not to mention I don't want to smell it


----------



## earlene

Some smokers just don't get it.  It's a shame, too, because I would think that it's such a no-brainer.


----------



## SoapAddict415

My gripe, allergies & jerk hubbies [emoji35]. Like my dad, I have to take a daily allergy pill year round. Generic Zyrtec from Big Lots works for me but I must've ran out because I haven't taken it since Wednesday and I can't find the bottle. Not taking it caught up with me and I've been a sneezing fool since last night. I had Benadryl so I took one. I don't like it because it makes me feel groggy even after I "sleep it off". I guess my Ken thought I was sleeping too much or maybe he was lonely because he started doing loud things like "accidentally" slamming drawers, hysterically laughing at YouTube videos and playing his PlayStation boxing game in the bedroom! He was overjoyed when he saw I was up and feeling a little better, even offered to take me to lunch but I'm still groggy with a headache and irritated that he won't let me sleep.


----------



## earlene

Well, send that guy out to Big Lots, to buy you some medicine!  

I am right there with you on the sleepy feeling from meds, though.  I took half a muscle relaxant last night and ended up sleeping until 15 minutes before Hubby had to leave for work.  I managed to make him his lunch to take along, but he rushed out the door so fast he didn't hear me ask when he'd be home.  I stumbled out the door to try to get his attention so I could ask, to learn he will be really late tonight (he started late today). I was in such pain when I got back up the steps and into the house, that I took the other half of the muscle relaxant and after laying down to watch tv nodded off again.  I didn't wake up until almost 6 pm!  Now I am icing my sciatica because ice always helps me with pain, but while driving I didn't have any ice packs along.  The pills help me sleep through it but really do nothing for the pain when awake.   Trouble is unless I take another groggy pill tonight, I'll probably be awake all night now.


----------



## steffamarie

Gripe: hot again. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## SoapAddict415

earlene said:


> Well, send that guy out to Big Lots, to buy you some medicine!
> 
> I am right there with you on the sleepy feeling from meds, though.  I took half a muscle relaxant last night and ended up sleeping until 15 minutes before Hubby had to leave for work.  I managed to make him his lunch to take along, but he rushed out the door so fast he didn't hear me ask when he'd be home.  I stumbled out the door to try to get his attention so I could ask, to learn he will be really late tonight (he started late today). I was in such pain when I got back up the steps and into the house, that I took the other half of the muscle relaxant and after laying down to watch tv nodded off again.  I didn't wake up until almost 6 pm!  Now I am icing my sciatica because ice always helps me with pain, but while driving I didn't have any ice packs along.  The pills help me sleep through it but really do nothing for the pain when awake.   Trouble is unless I take another groggy pill tonight, I'll probably be awake all night now.


Lol we think alike because I did send him to Big Lots! And he took me to lunch. I managed a nap afterwards. Hopefully the delivery truck won't come tonight. He works the night shift alone and I've been going in some Saturdays to help him when the truck comes. His boss doesn't mind and he's been trying to talk her into hiring me to come in and help for a few hours once a week. I don't mind helping because it gives me an extra hour or two with him and he isn't as stressed and tired when he comes home from work. Sometimes we walk over to Bob Evans for breakfast afterward then we come home and crash.


----------



## Dean

Its been an emotionally grueling two days.  Yesterday AM my very elderly bun couldnt stand up.  Thinking it was “time,” I took him to the vet who recommended that I try giving him his meds first thing in the AM instead.  I was elated...he lives a lil longer!

Checked on him all night and he was fine...ate all of his very big dinner.  This morning he couldnt stand up again.  Had to hold him in his litter box so he could potty.  Gave him his meds first thing and massaged his arithritic legs.  It seemed to help.  He hopped again.

Went shopping for things to make his life more comfortable.  Came home to find him unable to get up and looking over his shoulder for help.  Righted him and called him.  He kept falling as he tried to get to me and couldnt stand back up.  He looked miserable and was grinding his teeth pain.  It was absolutely heartbreaking to see him in that condition.

Took him to the hospital as fast as I could to end his suffering.  He laid on my lap very quietly while I pet him on the drive over and while we waited, which was  over two hours.  Tolerating that much affection in his later years was unusual for him.  He seemed so exhausted.   I held him as he quietly slipped away.

I just packed all of his things.  It will be tough coming home from work tomorrow to an empty apartment.

I took the last pic of him yesterday. His name was Pebbles, a beautiful holland lop with an icelandic coat.  He was my friend and family for 12 years.  I loved him and will miss him.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Dean said:


> Its been an emotionally grueling two days.  Yesterday AM my very elderly bun couldnt stand up.  Thinking it was “time,” I took him to the vet who recommended that I try giving him his meds first thing in the AM instead.  I was elated...he lives a lil longer!
> 
> Checked on him all night and he was fine...ate all of his very big dinner.  This morning he couldnt stand up again.  Had to hold him in his litter box so he could potty.  Gave him his meds first thing and massaged his arithritic legs.  It seemed to help.  He hopped again.
> 
> Went shopping for things to make his life more comfortable.  Came home to find him unable to get up and looking over his shoulder for help.  Righted him and called him.  He kept falling as he tried to get to me and couldnt stand back up.  He looked miserable and was grinding his teeth pain.  It was absolutely heartbreaking to see him in that condition.
> 
> Took him to the hospital as fast as I could to end his suffering.  He sat on my lap very quietly while I pet him on the drive over and while we waited, which was  over two hours.  This was unusual for him.   He seemed so exhausted.   Fortunately I was able to hold him as he quietly slipped away.
> 
> I just packed all of his things.  It will be tough coming home tomorrow to an empty apartment.
> 
> I took the last pic of him yesterday. His name was Pebbles, a beautiful holland lop with an icelandic coat.  He was my friend and family for 12 years.  I loved him and will miss him.
> View attachment 31710


I'm so terribly sorry for your loss Dean.


----------



## dibbles

@Dean I am so very sorry for your loss. He sure was a beautiful boy, and clearly was much loved.


----------



## Relle

So, so sorry Dean that your friend and family member has passed, I'm upset hearing the news, it's never easy, I understand, I have been through exactly the same thing, think of all the good times over those 12yrs. What a lovely colour boy.
I also had a bun called Pebbles (a girl bun,rescued from the national park, she was dumped).
Thinking of you.


----------



## scard

I'm sorry you lost your sweet bunny.


----------



## SaltedFig

A beautiful tribute. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## shunt2011

Dean said:


> Its been an emotionally grueling two days.  Yesterday AM my very elderly bun couldnt stand up.  Thinking it was “time,” I took him to the vet who recommended that I try giving him his meds first thing in the AM instead.  I was elated...he lives a lil longer!
> 
> Checked on him all night and he was fine...ate all of his very big dinner.  This morning he couldnt stand up again.  Had to hold him in his litter box so he could potty.  Gave him his meds first thing and massaged his arithritic legs.  It seemed to help.  He hopped again.
> 
> Went shopping for things to make his life more comfortable.  Came home to find him unable to get up and looking over his shoulder for help.  Righted him and called him.  He kept falling as he tried to get to me and couldnt stand back up.  He looked miserable and was grinding his teeth pain.  It was absolutely heartbreaking to see him in that condition.
> 
> Took him to the hospital as fast as I could to end his suffering.  He laid on my lap very quietly while I pet him on the drive over and while we waited, which was  over two hours.  Tolerating that much affection in his later years was unusual for him.  He seemed so exhausted.   I held him as he quietly slipped away.
> 
> I just packed all of his things.  It will be tough coming home from work tomorrow to an empty apartment.
> 
> I took the last pic of him yesterday. His name was Pebbles, a beautiful holland lop with an icelandic coat.  He was my friend and family for 12 years.  I loved him and will miss him.
> View attachment 31710



I am so very sorry for your loss.  It's most certainly like losing a family member....


----------



## Lin19687

poor little thing and poor you. We all know how hard this is


----------



## MKLonestar

Oh Dean, I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Our furbabies are our children, family, friends, and confidants. They love us unconditionally and bring us so much joy and happiness. When we lose one of them, especially one as special as Pebbles, it is like losing a part of ourselves. Cherish your memories of Pebbles and may one day you have another furbaby come along that can weasel its way into your heart and make new memories for you.

We moved just over 5 weeks ago and I am ready for everything to be unpacked and put away. The problem is, we moved from a 2400 sq ft home into a 1700 sq ft home and lost and entire den. We gained a garage, which is great, but the den was the entertainment area, my desk area, and had a place for my husband's stuff. The front living room (13'x22') of our old house was my soaping/candle supply area and then I had a separate sewing room (13'x11'). In the house we have now, I have to try to fit ALL my craft stuff and desk set up in one room that is 14'x16'. Everytime I walk in the room and see everything that still needs to find a place (then think about the 5 additional boxes waiting in the garage), my anxiety levels skyrocket. I have donated over 7 very large tubs of fabric (I only kept 1 small tub) to different organizations, just to get it out of here. I feel so overwhelmed and would love to make soap just to get my mind off of it, but I have agreed that instil the workroom is complete, I would not be making any morebsoap or cabdles. I just want to twitch my nose and have it all done for me!


----------



## earlene

He was beautiful.  I am so sorry.


----------



## SoapAddict415

@MKLonestar, I know exactly how you feel. We moved from a 2-family flat with a full basement (I had the whole house) into a 1 bedroom apartment about 2 years ago. I'm still trying to adjust!


----------



## amd

@MKLonestar moving is a pain in the butt. A little over a year ago my husband and I moved into one home together, that is twice the size of both of our old houses put together. We still haven't figured out where to put everything, and we've run out of room. How we managed to have so much junk in two tiny houses I have not figured out yet. I think 2019 will be a journey to minimalism for us. I'm tired of the clutter.

@Dean so sorry for your loss! It is so hard losing pets. 

@Lin19687 I agree wholeheartedly about vendors smoking! At a show this weekend the vendor across from me vaped and smoked right in their booth. Their stuff was glass... but smoking in the booth did not look professional at all.


----------



## Dean

Thanks all for the kind words.

Relle:  I got Pebbles as a pup.  I specifically asked the breeder for a female, which she confirmed.    You can imagine my surprise at discovering mysterious bunny anatomy.  I realized I was given a boy.  It was too late for a name change.

MKLonestar:  I was thinking that when its time that I might foster a bunny since I already have all the gear.


----------



## lenarenee

Sending my condolences to you Dean.  There's nothing easy about this; it just sucks.

I will say that Bun was lucky to have an owner willing to provide all he could for as long and happy a life as possible.


----------



## Lin19687

@Dean don't feel bad on the name.  Elmer Fud turned out to be a girl, and of course we didn't know till we saw the little cute naked bunnies


----------



## amd

LOL. I have a friend whose turtle is named Curtis. She had to change the turtle's name to Jamie Lee Curtis when she found out he is a she...


----------



## Dean

amd said:


> LOL. I have a friend whose turtle is named Curtis. She had to change the turtle's name to Jamie Lee Curtis when she found out he is a she...



People always thought Pebbles was a she cuz of his name and devastating beauty.  I'd correct them. If they gave me a funny look, I'd tell them he's transgendered...which he kinda was.  Started off as girl (I thought), then matured into a male and then got neutered.  I referred to it as his gender re-assignment surgery...WHICH doesn't work I later found out.   Altered male rabbits can produce testerone with their adrenals.  The hormone treatment to suppress the adrenal testerone is the exact same drug they use to suppress male puberty in transgender children. I didn't have him treated.  It was like $1500 for 3 months of experimental hormone therapy.  I just learned to live with a rabbit with a foot fetish.


----------



## Relle

We caught a bunny wondering in our street, I thought it was a boy because it had a very square face, so called him Jack(didn't check the undercarriage). Went to the vet for a vaccination and got 'him' checked and he was a she ( the vet thought it was funny), so she got desexed and had a name change to Pandora.  After Panda was put to sleep (long story) she wasn't even 2, dh found a breeder and there were 2 left in the litter, we wanted a girl, the first one he picked out was the boy, so the girl was the one left in the cage. I was crossing fingers he got it right, we now have Pippi, who is desexed. 

My friend had her boy bunny desexed after a lot of decision making because he was constantly jumping on my girl bunny at the time, even after he was desexed until he died last year that didn't stop him, he was doing the same thing to his new girl friend, every day, so desexing him the vet said would stop that and it didn't. So now I know why. You would think the breeder would have been able to sex the bunny you got, but doesn't matter in the end, I've found boy buns are more affectionate and the girls are more  independent.


----------



## Dean

Relle said:


> We caught a bunny wondering in our street, I thought it was a boy because it had a very square face, so called him Jack(didn't check the undercarriage). Went to the vet for a vaccination and got 'him' checked and he was a she ( the vet thought it was funny), so she got desexed and had a name change to Pandora.  After Panda was put to sleep (long story) she wasn't even 2, dh found a breeder and there were 2 left in the litter, we wanted a girl, the first one he picked out was the boy, so the girl was the one left in the cage. I was crossing fingers he got it right, we now have Pippi, who is desexed.
> 
> My friend had her boy bunny desexed after a lot of decision making because he was constantly jumping on my girl bunny at the time, even after he was desexed until he died last year that didn't stop him, he was doing the same thing to his new girl friend, every day, so desexing him the vet said would stop that and it didn't. So now I know why. You would think the breeder would have been able to sex the bunny you got, but doesn't matter in the end, I've found boy buns are more affectionate and the girls are more  independent.



I had to do my own research to figure out the adrenal issue.  Even the rabbit vets didnt know until I sent them the info and they called universities to confirm.  I knew Pebs was in bad shape when he was no longer “happy” to see me...which was only the last day or so.


----------



## Lin19687

heat


----------



## Misschief

We have gone from hot, hot summer to 2 weeks of smoke to..... dare I say it.... Autumn. The mornings definitely have that autumn feel. As much as I like autumn, I'm not ready for it yet.


----------



## MKLonestar

@amd I look at everything we have today and wonder to myself "where in the world did all this come from?" We had lost virtually everything we owned in Hurricane Katrina when she hit Mississippi head on and put 5.5 ft of water in our house 13 years ago. When we left Mississippi for Texas, we left with a small U-Haul truck not quite full of stuff we had saved or bought to replace some of what we lost. If we would have moved all our stuff with us on this move (We donated 5 pick-up truck loads of items before moving) we would have had to of had 2 of the largest U-Haul trucks (if not more), instead of just the 1 plus a large trailer and my van loaded full. It makes me feel like such a greedy person when I think about how much "crap" we have and that there are so many less fortunate that barely have anything. I could understand if we had all of these items from when we married and combined our 2 homes into 1, but we don't because we had to start over. I am going to start being more conscious about what I buy from now on because this move has really opened my eyes.

@Dean fostering would be wonderful. You are correct, you do have the complete set up, so that will be very beneficial. My parents had a Veleteen that my son had rescued from the streets of their neighborhood. When Bunny died, I tried to urge them to be fosters since they also had the entire set up, by they declined. Just a week after my mother got rid of everything, she was at the Vet with their Shepherd and a flyer had been posted that they were looking for foster homes for rabbits. I believe that people forget that there is a need for these precious furbabies to have foster homes until they can find a "place to call home". You will know when the time is right for you, but I urge you to take on this role. You never know, one of the fosters just might become your next furbaby.



earlene said:


> Some smokers just don't get it.  It's a shame, too, because I would think that it's such a no-brainer.



As a smoker, I cannot understand why other smokers just don't get it that other people do not want to smell the smoke or buy items, especially cloth or knitting, that have been smoked around. I HATE going to restaurants where smoking is allowed, going to homes of fellow smokers that smoke inside their homes, or being in a car with a smoker and they only crack the window an inch. If I smoke in public venues, it is well away from other people and always outside. There is no smoking allowed in my home, period (I have in-laws that refuse to come to my home because of this rule, they believe that we should make an exception for them....um, no, I don't smoke inside, so neither will you). I do smoke in my car, but with the window ALL the way DOWN. I have had many non-smokers get in my car over the years and be shocked when they find out that I smoke in it because they say it doesn't smell like smoke at all. I keep a plastic bottle of water half full that has a lid on it and that is where my butts go, this is what keeps the smell out of the car. I fully respect non-smokers and think that all smokers should too. As smokers, we are the ones making the choice to damage our bodies, but we shouldn't force others to be exposed to it.


----------



## Lin19687

F-IN HEAT !!!!  96 today, don't know humidity but the FM sucked... but all in all was bearable I guess... I am such a whiner.

But Tomorrow !!!   gonna hit 99 !!!!!!!!!  We just don't get that Here.  

I left TX to come back here for cooler weather.   getting older and not doing well in the heat sucks


----------



## jules92207

Dean said:


> Its been an emotionally grueling two days.  Yesterday AM my very elderly bun couldnt stand up.  Thinking it was “time,” I took him to the vet who recommended that I try giving him his meds first thing in the AM instead.  I was elated...he lives a lil longer!
> 
> Checked on him all night and he was fine...ate all of his very big dinner.  This morning he couldnt stand up again.  Had to hold him in his litter box so he could potty.  Gave him his meds first thing and massaged his arithritic legs.  It seemed to help.  He hopped again.
> 
> Went shopping for things to make his life more comfortable.  Came home to find him unable to get up and looking over his shoulder for help.  Righted him and called him.  He kept falling as he tried to get to me and couldnt stand back up.  He looked miserable and was grinding his teeth pain.  It was absolutely heartbreaking to see him in that condition.
> 
> Took him to the hospital as fast as I could to end his suffering.  He laid on my lap very quietly while I pet him on the drive over and while we waited, which was  over two hours.  Tolerating that much affection in his later years was unusual for him.  He seemed so exhausted.   I held him as he quietly slipped away.
> 
> I just packed all of his things.  It will be tough coming home from work tomorrow to an empty apartment.
> 
> I took the last pic of him yesterday. His name was Pebbles, a beautiful holland lop with an icelandic coat.  He was my friend and family for 12 years.  I loved him and will miss him.
> View attachment 31710



I’m so sorry Dean. [emoji22]


----------



## Dean

Lin19687 said:


> F-IN HEAT !!!!  96 today, don't know humidity but the FM sucked... but all in all was bearable I guess... I am such a whiner.
> 
> But Tomorrow !!!   gonna hit 99 !!!!!!!!!  We just don't get that Here.
> 
> I left TX to come back here for cooler weather.   getting older and not doing well in the heat sucks



Where is “here”?


----------



## earlene

Dean said:


> Where is “here”?


Look at her location below the profile picture.  Lin is in Massachusetts.


----------



## artemis

earlene said:


> Look at her location below the profile picture.  Lin is in Massachusetts.


Or, if you're on the app, tap her profile picture to see her location listed in her profile.


----------



## Lin19687

Yes Mass.  gonna be too hot to do anything today.
I got up at 4:20, not on purpose, had morning coffee and now ready to do pics and get soaps ready for Fair today... in the AC


----------



## SoapAddict415

@Lin19687, I'm with you! I'm in Michigan and I work in a small factory so when the temp hits 90+, it feels like 110 degrees and that's with my big shop fan on!
My gripe for today is that I have to hide in the ladies room at work lol. I pace myself because the area I work in, there's either a lot to do or nothing and I don't like just sitting there. A co-worker keeps injuring his hand. He's back in a cast which means he can't run a machine which means that I have an unwanted helper! I had 2 things to do today and I had to give 1 to "my helper". The big boss is out on the shop floor today, I have nothing to do and he keeps looking at me like he's trying to figure out why I'm just sitting there so I'm hiding until I can think of something to do.


----------



## Dean

Lin19687 said:


> Yes Mass.  gonna be too hot to do anything today.
> I got up at 4:20, not on purpose, had morning coffee and now ready to do pics and get soaps ready for Fair today... in the AC



Mass.  is beautiful.  Vacationed there last yr.  Try to stay cool.

My gripe is 3 nights of insomnia.


----------



## Lin19687

secret... sleeping pill, just a 1/4, enough to sleep but not be totally hung over in the morning.

Gripe, I was up at 4am .... stupid Spider dream [email protected]


----------



## amd

Gripe: Main network at work is down so we are running through backup network. It is incredibly sllllooooowwwww. My shortest wait time to open a document has been 42 minutes.

Gripe: Got caught in a speed trap on my way home for lunch. Can't wait for the hubs to see that ticket! He's gonna be so proud. (He often complains because I drive like an old lady, usually 5 miles under the speed limit. Today I was so excited to go home to a kid-free house that I kicked it up a notch... 6 mph too much as it turns out.)

@Lin19687 my church is interviewing a pastor from Mass - I'm curious what your winters are like. He seemed concerned that our SD winters might be too harsh for him.


----------



## earlene

Oh, dear, *amd*!  I have a hard and fast rule (that I don't always follow, but try to) to only speed 4 miles per hour over the speed limit.  Since doing that I don't get speeding tickets, but boy sometimes it's really hard to even stick to that when many go so much faster (much of California, but other places as well) or when in places where it appears there is no one else on the road (long stretches in Wyoming).  But then I see 2 or 3 cars being stopped all in a short stretch and remember why I do this.

It's funny you say your Husband will be proud of your speeding ticket.  Mine was just complaining before I went on this last trip that I hadn't driven the car much at all since he'd changed the oil.  Then I went on a 2300 mile (round trip) excursion and he complained because they changed the oil when the 'oil flame trap' was replaced ('I just spent a lot of money on expensive synthetic oil,' says he).  Geez Louise, what's up with these guys, eh?  Regarding the complaint that I wasn't traveling enough, I said, you should ask your co-workers what they think of that, as I'm pretty sure none of them would complain that their wives aren't put enough mileage on their cars.


----------



## Lin19687

@amd  I am SURE YOUR Winters are worse from what i hear !  lol


----------



## amd

@earlene my husband was quite amused last night. It was rather humorous because I left the ticket at his spot at the dinner table. We sat down to dinner and he saw the ticket... he started chewing out the 15 year old for getting a ticket! It didn't even occur to him that it was ME! Fortunately the kid found it just as funny as I did.


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> Gripe: Main network at work is down so we are running through backup network. It is incredibly sllllooooowwwww. My shortest wait time to open a document has been 42 minutes.
> 
> Gripe: Got caught in a speed trap on my way home for lunch. Can't wait for the hubs to see that ticket! He's gonna be so proud. (He often complains because I drive like an old lady, usually 5 miles under the speed limit. Today I was so excited to go home to a kid-free house that I kicked it up a notch... 6 mph too much as it turns out.)
> 
> @Lin19687 my church is interviewing a pastor from Mass - I'm curious what your winters are like. He seemed concerned that our SD winters might be too harsh for him.



I love it.   I haven't had a ticket in 31 years.  Knock wood.  My husband got the last ticket and I'm the speed demon.  We have several speed traps on my drive to work (8 mile drive) but I've been driving it for 40 years and know where they lurk so behave myself.


----------



## earlene

Paper Cuts  (gripey gripe gripe, mumble mumble mumble)  - Now where's that Neosporin?


----------



## amd

Not sure what's wrong with my multibar soap cutter. My beer soap unmolded beautifully at lunch (usually I unmold at lunch and give it some air time before I cut when I get home) and was ready to be cut early. My multibar cutter is crooked! Somehow the wires are out of line with the grooves so I got through the top part of the soap until the wires hit the edge of the cutter, so I had to slide the wires into place to fit into the grooves, resulting in wonky shaped bars. Once I got everything cleaned up, I checked out the cutter itself and I can't find the issue. the frame doesn't seem to be twisted or bent, the bolts on the wires are not loose. I'm going to have Chris look at it when he gets home tonight - he's the guy who designed and built it, after all, so he should be able to fix it. Stupid wire cutter, making my beautiful beer soap bars look all wonky. (and it is a beautiful soap! I am so pleased with myself. The bar cutter, not so much.)


----------



## Lin19687

OMG PAPERCUTS !! HATE THEM... and WHY is it that they Always are in the worst spot.


----------



## Misschief

Papercuts... a hazard in my day job (I work in a print shop). Best thing to do? Clear nail polish. It stings like crazy for a second or two but once sealed, relief!


----------



## earlene

Well that is interesting, *Misschief*.  Maybe I'll buy some one of these days to keep in the medicine cabinet.


----------



## SaltedFig

I can smell acetone


----------



## Misschief

SaltedFig said:


> I can smell acetone


In the nail polish? Or in removing the nail polish? If the latter, it wears off within a couple of days and no acetone is needed.


----------



## SaltedFig

@Misschief There was a massive fire that started before dawn the day before yesterday. The black smoke cloud went for miles and shut down roads and everything. It took them a day and a half to mostly put it out and a few hours ago a storm started to roll in (it looked like a storm), only it was just a wind change ... and my normally beautiful air smelt like that when I went for a walk this evening. I'm not even on the map in this news article. If it was like that here, 2 days later, it must have been truly awful for the people living closer.


----------



## Misschief

SaltedFig said:


> @Misschief There was a massive fire that started before dawn the day before yesterday. The black smoke cloud went for miles and shut down roads and everything. It took them a day and a half to mostly put it out and a few hours ago a storm started to roll in (it looked like a storm), only it was just a wind change ... and my normally beautiful air smelt like that when I went for a walk this evening. I'm not even on the map in this news article. If it was like that here, 2 days later, it must have been truly awful for the people living closer.



Ah... Hopefully no one was hurt. Smoke in the air is not fun; we've had weeks of it here from the forest fires. Thankfully, it's cleared up a lot and we have blue skies.


----------



## SaltedFig

@Misschief - it started before dawn, so there wasn't anyone inside (thank goodness - the place was huge!)

I'm glad your forest fires are clearing up (I've been following what you all have been writing - they sounded really bad).
Blue skies must be so welcome!


----------



## Misschief

SaltedFig said:


> @Misschief - it started before dawn, so there wasn't anyone inside (thank goodness - the place was huge!)
> 
> I'm glad your forest fires are clearing up (I've been following what you all have been writing - they sounded really bad).
> Blue skies must be so welcome!


They are indeed. I'll even take the gray skies, as long as it's clouds.

Thankfully, no one one was hurt. Things can be replaced, people can't.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Grrrrrr [emoji34][emoji35]! Amazon just told me that I still don't have the order that should've been delivered Monday because they lost it between yesterday's supposed delivery attempt and today! I chose a gift card credit because it's supposedly faster than a credit back to my credit card (1 hour vs 3-5 business days). Now I've got to reorder and I'm wondering if the delivery person didn't just steal my stuff. I can't recall ever having this hard of a time with Amazon delivery!


----------



## earlene

I had to call Amazon on the phone a day or two ago to follow up on a refund that was supposedly credited to me on August 3rd, so I empathize with you, *SoapAddict415*.  I don't quite get how they get away with a 3-5 day delay for a credit reversal when they can give you a gift card credit immediately.  It seems weird how all this stuff works sometimes.


----------



## SoapAddict415

earlene said:


> I had to call Amazon on the phone a day or two ago to follow up on a refund that was supposedly credited to me on August 3rd, so I empathize with you, *SoapAddict415*.  I don't quite get how they get away with a 3-5 day delay for a credit reversal when they can give you a gift card credit immediately.  It seems weird how all this stuff works sometimes.


I don't understand that either. They blame the time delay on the credit card company. I think it's Amazon. You can only use the gift card to shop with them but a credit back to your card means you can shop elsewhere. I was also told that I'd get the gift card credit "within an hour". When I called back after the hour had passed, I was told that it takes up to 4 hours! I finally got it and reordered 1 of my 2 items. Hopefully this time I'll get it!


----------



## earlene

Losing something important in my own house.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lin19687 said:


> Plus I think Menopause is starting... Blah


Thanks for the warning.


----------



## earlene

I can't sleep.  Well, I did sleep, but I woke up.  I've been searching for something that I misplaced and haven't been able to find.  It should be fairly easy to find if I had put it in a logical spot, but apparently in my wanderings around the house putting things away after returning from my roadtrip, I did not put it in a logical spot.  I remember picking it up off the DR table the next morning after returning home, and from that point, don't have a clue where it ended up.

My receipts for the insurance company are in there, as well as other paperwork I need to find and sort through.  So it's pretty important.  I expect it will turn up, but it's really bugging me that I replaced it so thoroughly!  I keep going over the places I think it should be easy to spot, and places I doubt I put it but could have done and places I think I may have put it accidentally (put it down while doing something else, meaning to pick it right up again kind of thing.)  I just can't find it.

Yesterday, I even called the last hotel I stayed in to ask if it was in their lost and found, although I am almost positive it is here (except I can't find it) because I specifically remember thinking, I can't leave it here on the dining room table while Hubby is eating breakfast.  That's too specific of a memory to have left it behind in a hotel room.


----------



## lindakschickens

Gripe: Amazon why ask for safe place instructions if your own Amazon delivery guys will not follow them? Ordered a apple core/peeler guy knocked on door twice I did not make it down stairs as I was dealing with DD thought oh they will leave it in my safe place. Nope jerk just went back to his van marked as attempted delivery sat there for 5 mins looked directly at him and the bugger drove off. Complained to Amazon who then told me it was infact a issue and the item was not out for delivery.

Called them out on their lie telling them not only did I get a email saying out for delivery their tracking info say delivery attempted told them I also saw they guy go back to his van across the street and I'm pretty sure he saw me come to my window and look out.

They offered me a Goodwill gesture of £5 ($6.48) but had to buy something ship and sold by Amazon told them thanks but no thanks and to cancel my order already asked how to cancel my Amazon monthly prime,music unlimited and Kindle unlimited also asked them to check for me to make sure I did it right and it was cancelled.

I get they hire outside sources to deliver but the fact they tried to lie and cover for a horrid delivery guy is not ok. With monthly prime, music and kindle unlimited I est that for me along they have lost almost £288 ($373.28) in just memberships alone for a single year. Not to mention avoiding stuff sold by Amazon themself.


----------



## dibbles

@earlene Did you find your important papers yet? I don't know the proximity of your dining table to the kitchen, but sometimes I set things on top of my refrigerator that need to be put somewhere specific, with the intent of remembering I put them there and then putting them away. Then I'm too short to see the items if they are flat, and I forget where I put them. Unfortunately, it's happened more times than I care to admit. I'd also check the recycling, just in case. Hope you find them soon.


----------



## SoapAddict415

lindakschickens said:


> Gripe: Amazon why ask for safe place instructions if your own Amazon delivery guys will not follow them? Ordered a apple core/peeler guy knocked on door twice I did not make it down stairs as I was dealing with DD thought oh they will leave it in my safe place. Nope jerk just went back to his van marked as attempted delivery sat there for 5 mins looked directly at him and the bugger drove off. Complained to Amazon who then told me it was infact a issue and the item was not out for delivery.
> 
> Called them out on their lie telling them not only did I get a email saying out for delivery their tracking info say delivery attempted told them I also saw they guy go back to his van across the street and I'm pretty sure he saw me come to my window and look out.
> 
> They offered me a Goodwill gesture of £5 ($6.48) but had to buy something ship and sold by Amazon told them thanks but no thanks and to cancel my order already asked how to cancel my Amazon monthly prime,music unlimited and Kindle unlimited also asked them to check for me to make sure I did it right and it was cancelled.
> 
> I get they hire outside sources to deliver but the fact they tried to lie and cover for a horrid delivery guy is not ok. With monthly prime, music and kindle unlimited I est that for me along they have lost almost £288 ($373.28) in just memberships alone for a single year. Not to mention avoiding stuff sold by Amazon themself.


I've been going thru something similar with Amazon. My order was supposed to be here last Monday (Amazon prime 2-day delivery). They didn't attempt to deliver until Wednesday when I was 2 blocks from the apartment. The driver didn't leave my package like usual. Thursday my husband was home all day and they claimed to have attempted a delivery. I called Amazon and complained so they said they'd have the driver redeliver that day. They didn't. Friday I was told that they lost my order. I got a refund and reordered my items but yesterday I noticed that my account shows a pending return for the items I never got! I emailed them and I'm waiting for a reply. On the good side of things, I got one of my reordered items today and the other is expected tomorrow.


----------



## earlene

No, dibbles, I haven't found them yet.  But yesterday morning, when I went to make my husband's lunch for work, I found the kitchen scissors in the cheese drawer in the fridge!  So obviously misplacing things in odd places has happened at least more than once this past week.  I can see how the scissors happened - I used the scissors to cut open a new package of cheese for Hubby's lunch the day before and when I put it away, rather than putting the scissors back in the holder on the freezer door (magnetically adhered) I obviously put them into the cheese drawer while putting the cheese away.  I keep hoping I'll run across the packet of important papers in much the same way.

But, of course, this expands the search area even more because I really don't remember what I was carrying around with me to put away at that moment.  I vaguely remember I had a lot of things to put away, but not what all they were.  It did occur to me that I may have put it on top of something and started looking 'up' yesterday just in case.  I also told my husband what it looks like and that I cannot find it in case he runs across it, so maybe between the 2 of us, it'll get found sooner.  But he has no idea where to look either, so it's going to be hit & miss with the search.

Another gripe: unacceptable Side Effects of drugs that otherwise seem to miraculously help.  I've had to stop taking my NSAID for the arthritic hip pain (miraculously pain-free walking after suffering the pain for about 3 years off & on) because I have so much trouble with mouth sores not healing.  What's worse?  Mouth pain so bad I can't eat anything or drink water or anything else without pain and it hurts to even talk?  Or hip pain so bad when it flairs up that I need to use a cane?  I'd have to say the mouth sores that won't heal are more intolerable.

So tomorrow I will call my dentist for an appointment to have my mouth checked in case it's something else (cancer comes to mind, but I doubt it because of the NSAIDs).  And I'll call my MD for an appointment too because I am concerned about slow healing sores and he might want to check on my immune system or some such.  I do already have an appointment with the doc who ordered the NSAID, but maybe I'll call and ask them to pass on the information that I've stopped taking it and why.  In any case, I will be seeing him on the 17th anyway.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Ugh! I signed up for a webinar and I got a lot of useful info. At the end I signed up for a 10-day trial for $1 then it's $50/month. I figured I could get a lot of info in 10 days. I know a lot of things but not everything and this will help fill in some of the gaps. My gripe is that my work week starts tomorrow, I need today to focus & study. Ken is upset because last week he accidentally left his backpack in the car of a client that we've known for years. He finally got it back today and not only is stuff missing but they're are holes in a side pocket. So the day is now being dominated by talk about his backpack. Trying to change the topic doesn't work. He even blamed me at one point because I defended the client once when Ken asked me for advice. I'm so rattled and irritated now that I can't even begin to focus and I REALLY want to study. Oh great, now that he's done ranting for now, NOW he wants to be nice. Too bad buddy, I'm irritated!


----------



## dibbles

@earlene did you happen to look where it should be? Maybe you put it away and don’t remember doing it.


----------



## lindakschickens

SoapAddict415 said:


> I've been going thru something similar with Amazon. My order was supposed to be here last Monday (Amazon prime 2-day delivery). They didn't attempt to deliver until Wednesday when I was 2 blocks from the apartment. The driver didn't leave my package like usual. Thursday my husband was home all day and they claimed to have attempted a delivery. I called Amazon and complained so they said they'd have the driver redeliver that day. They didn't. Friday I was told that they lost my order. I got a refund and reordered my items but yesterday I noticed that my account shows a pending return for the items I never got! I emailed them and I'm waiting for a reply. On the good side of things, I got one of my reordered items today and the other is expected tomorrow.


normally amazon here in the UK is ok only a handful of issues like high ticket items being delivered to a neighbor I did not know (thankfully they are decent ppl the are part of the church literally across the street and no more then 6 houses up. but still it's annoying and really gets my goat when their delivery company  still has the item and the jerks wont refund me even tho it is still in their hands if you will. I'm going to contact them in the morning if they have not refunded me by then.. I have spent literally thousands of pounds in the last 3 years with them I'm a overspender/overshopper (shopaholic) yes I'm addicted to shopping and I'm trying to get my act together and get help/help myself. They are really going to lose out in the future with me I normally buy almost everything on there as it's normally it's cheaper by like £2 ($3-4) so I buy it on there. They are getting sloppy drivers tho for their amazon logistics (shipping) which is a bummer as I had a nice Romanian guy who delivered all the time here for almost 2 years then in the last year he like disappeared and there is always a different guy or gal now most normally leave it on my back porch a few with my church going neighbor (really nice gent he is) but this last one just *growls* really peeved me off he saw me I know he did and he buggered off.

I also have a bit of a half gripe: I sold 2 young hens I hatched out myself from my own flocks eggs to a very nice/friendly guy only one problem he showed up and spoke very broken Chinese English and it was hard to understand him I felt bad but in a way he should have just texted me what he was saying as oddly enough his english typing was really good :s


----------



## msunnerstood

Sigh, I joined a soaping FB Group and I'm regretting it. Nothing but negativity. You can give helpful, constructive feedback on people's labels, soap designs etc without the snarky, hurtful insults. I felt so bad for the OP's.


----------



## SoapAddict415

@earlene, if you were doing other things at the time you lost your packet, maybe it's fallen behind a chair or something. In my case, it'd be in the laundry basket or behind my nightstand lol. We're always looking stuff in weird places. Friday morning we found the bedroom smoke detector way in the back of the linen closet on the top shelf. We thought it was in the bedroom so we were completely confused when we couldn't shut off the one that's in the hall next to the linen closet. When I closed the closet door and the noise stopped, we finally realized that the hall detector wasn't the one going off and the bedroom detector wasn't in the bedroom lol!

[emoji36] I've been using this for months to make my soaps. I get it from Amazon. Today I was window shopping on Amazon. I had another bottle waiting in my cart and I noticed that today it said Olive oil/Sunflower Oil Blend! So I went into my kitchen to view the ingredients list on the bottle that I just used to make 4 lbs of soap (that's A LOT for me) this weekend. Yep, Sunflower oil! A whopping 80% Sunflower oil! Now I don't know what to do about the soap that I just made or the 10-15 pounds that I've made over the past few months. And my labels! I just made a bunch of labels for each scent with the ingredients listed on Friday! I wanna scream!


----------



## msunnerstood

SoapAddict415 said:


> [emoji36] I've been using this for months to make my soaps. I get it from Amazon. Today I was window shopping on Amazon. I had another bottle waiting in my cart and I noticed that today it said Olive oil/Sunflower Oil Blend! So I went into my kitchen to view the ingredients list on the bottle that I just used to make 4 lbs of soap (that's A LOT for me) this weekend. Yep, Sunflower oil! A whopping 80% Sunflower oil! Now I don't know what to do about the soap that I just made or the 10-15 pounds that I've made over the past few months. And my labels! I just made a bunch of labels for each scent with the ingredients listed on Friday! I wanna scream!View attachment 31854
> View attachment 31855


Have you tried running it thru the lye calc to see if its close?


----------



## SoapAddict415

msunnerstood said:


> Have you tried running it thru the lye calc to see if its close?


Not yet. I had a minor meltdown lol. I really hope there's no difference because during my mini meltdown, the family friend that orders from me for Christmas every year, just contacted me on FB.

Ok, I think I'll be okay. I just have to redo all of my labels. According to Soapcalc, there are minor differences. The water and lye amounts are the same, the large amount of Sunflower oil will just give me a slightly softer, slightly more conditioning bar. The only thing I'm concerned with is the linoleic total. When I thought I was using 30% EVOO, my total was 12. Now it's 26. I could be wrong but I think that if that number is over 15 I could possibly get DOS. I hope I don't. 
Thanks scard! [emoji16]


----------



## scard

Sap values are very close.
Olive Oil *♥* 0.1353
Sunflower Seed Oil *♥* 0.1358 
Sunflower Seed Oil, High Oleic Acid *♥* 0.1351
I hope it's ok!


----------



## earlene

I had a horrible electronics day today.  First my email stopped letting me in and I had to change the password.  I think this was the third time in so many months.  It irritated the heck out of me when an hour of two later it again wasn't accepting my newest password.  I was so frustrated and upset about having to change my password so many times that I called my provider to ask for help and complain about it.  Well as it turns out I have two other devices set to automatically sync my email periodically and if those aren't updated with the correct password immediately, then I get locked out and have to create a new password.  I complained about that, but to no avail.  They are as rigid as can be over their policies.  AND they can't just turn off the lock out without creating a new password.  AND I can not use a previously used password, which I also complained about but the policy is not going to change for elderly people with limited memory space (boy are we seniors being discriminated against, IMO).  Anyway, I managed to change the password on my tablet pretty quickly.

But then my phone froze up and after I turned it off, it got stuck on the start-up screen.  All day long and it would never turn back on.  I managed to remove the SIM card, which promptly fell apart!  I was able to put it back together again and put it into a different phone that does turn on and get the password changed in that phone without being locked out again.  But all this took me quite a long time AND then I spent the rest of the day trying to get this phone loaded with the apps I regularly use and I'm still not done.  Just a horrible horrible day, it was.

I did order a new SIM card (online) from my mobile carrier, so I hope I have it before the end of the week and that my cell phone gets updated enough to satisfy me by then. I am beginning to think that mobile phones and mobile devices are not worth the trouble for all the money we spend on them!


----------



## SoapAddict415

earlene said:


> I had a horrible electronics day today.  First my email stopped letting me in and I had to change the password.  I think this was the third time in so many months.  It irritated the heck out of me when an hour of two later it again wasn't accepting my newest password.  I was so frustrated and upset about having to change my password so many times that I called my provider to ask for help and complain about it.  Well as it turns out I have two other devices set to automatically sync my email periodically and if those aren't updated with the correct password immediately, then I get locked out and have to create a new password.  I complained about that, but to no avail.  They are as rigid as can be over their policies.  AND they can't just turn off the lock out without creating a new password.  AND I can not use a previously used password, which I also complained about but the policy is not going to change for elderly people with limited memory space (boy are we seniors being discriminated against, IMO).  Anyway, I managed to change the password on my tablet pretty quickly.
> 
> But then my phone froze up and after I turned it off, it got stuck on the start-up screen.  All day long and it would never turn back on.  I managed to remove the SIM card, which promptly fell apart!  I was able to put it back together again and put it into a different phone that does turn on and get the password changed in that phone without being locked out again.  But all this took me quite a long time AND then I spent the rest of the day trying to get this phone loaded with the apps I regularly use and I'm still not done.  Just a horrible horrible day, it was.
> 
> I did order a new SIM card (online) from my mobile carrier, so I hope I have it before the end of the week and that my cell phone gets updated enough to satisfy me by then. I am beginning to think that mobile phones and mobile devices are not worth the trouble for all the money we spend on them!


It was that kind of a day Earlene! A website that I paid to be on went down so I can only access they're Facebook group for now but then Facebook started acting up. Until I rebooted my phone, I got kicked out of every post I tried to like or comment on. But I'm glad you were able to get back into your devices and that you were able to order a new SIM card.


----------



## msunnerstood

We are on creek watch. Storms all day, tornado not far from here. flood and flash flood warnings here and in many of our routes out of here. The creek is very high. We are checking it once an hour. Praying it stops


----------



## SoapAddict415

I've got to take the day off. The heat has been in the 90s again and that triggers migraines for me. In addition to that, my soon to be former credit union is giving me troubles again. I took out what's called a Payday advance loan. For a small yearly fee, I can take out a personal loan as needed. I've done it before and since I have direct deposit they used to just deduct the payments. There were issues with the last time I needed to renew and now the payments aren't automatically deducted. No problem, I just go online and pay. I made the last payment 3 days BEFORE the due date. I thought that was a good thing. No it wasn't. Because I didn't make the payment on the due date, they're considering it late and the idiots locked the account so I can't make my next payment or pay my rent which is due today! The customer service phone bank doesn't open until 10a. It's a co-op credit union and I no longer live near the branch that holds my account. Thankfully there's another co-op credit union near me that I can bank at. I think they open at 9a. I'm hoping that I can walk there, get this mess fixed and hopefully transfer my account.


----------



## Lin19687

msunnerstood said:


> We are on creek watch. Storms all day, tornado not far from here. flood and flash flood warnings here and in many of our routes out of here. The creek is very high. We are checking it once an hour. Praying it stops



AND ????!!!!!  @msunnerstood


----------



## Dean

Found out the glycerin that I bought is made from palm.      I'm a monkey murderer.


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> AND ????!!!!!  @msunnerstood



The water made it up to the back of our garage. It covered our 1 acre field and finally stopped rising at 2pm today. Water began receding around 3. Whew..now i need a nap


----------



## Lin19687




----------



## msunnerstood

The water in the 3rd pic goes all the way back through the field to the tree line which is where the creek is. For reference, normally the creek is 7 feet below the bridge deck you see part of in pic #2


----------



## Miki

msunnerstood said:


> The water in the 3rd pic goes all the way back through the field to the tree line which is where the creek is. For reference, normally the creek is 7 feet below the bridge deck you see part of in pic #2
> 
> I hope you and yours are safe! Is it expected to get any higher than that?


----------



## msunnerstood

The water in the 3rd pic rose several more inches until it got to 10' behind the garage but then receded this afternoon. its like the earth opened up and swallowed the water. The yard water just vanished. Creek is still high but not as bad


----------



## Miki

msunnerstood said:


> The water in the 3rd pic rose several more inches until it got to 10' behind the garage but then receded this afternoon. its like the earth opened up and swallowed the water. The yard water just vanished. Creek is still high but not as bad



Great news, thank goodness for that!


----------



## Dean

Shaved with whipped shea. 

OW OW OW


----------



## amd

@Dean I feel your pain - although I'm sure you were shaving your face and not your legs! I was feeling lazy last night and did not want to take the time to brush+shave soap, so I just grabbed a bar of soap in the shower. Normally I can do this with no problem, but this particular bar was made by someone else and they must use a really low superfat. There was no glide at all. I SF at 3% and have no problems using my soap for shaving... but this soap was not suitable at all. My legs still hate me today.

My apologies if this crossed the TMI line.


----------



## Lin19687

I use Mens Norelco 3 head electric razor on my legs 

Gripe... I'm tired but want to finish this soaping batches


----------



## Misschief

No one in this town has lye. I went to my usual supplier and they're out. Today, they contacted their warehouse and two other local outlets and none of them have any in stock, including the warehouse. I may have to break down and order some from Voyageur. It's the same price as the local supplier but I will also have to pay shipping.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> No one in this town has lye. I went to my usual supplier and they're out. Today, they contacted their warehouse and two other local outlets and none of them have any in stock, including the warehouse. I may have to break down and order some from Voyageur. It's the same price as the local supplier but I will also have to pay shipping.


Having the same issue but finally ordered from amazon and it wont be here till Tuesday.. not allowed to swear here so I'll leave it at that


----------



## Lin19687

Duda is 105 for 50# pail shipped to me in MA.
So for about $2 a pound I am good with that 
And they shipped it today, I ordered today too


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Duda is 105 for 50# pail shipped to me in MA.
> So for about $2 a pound I am good with that
> And they shipped it today, I ordered today too


whats shipping cost like?


----------



## Lin19687

That is WITH shipping.    I think they are in AL or GA


----------



## SoapAddict415

Lin19687 said:


> Duda is 105 for 50# pail shipped to me in MA.
> So for about $2 a pound I am good with that
> And they shipped it today, I ordered today too


The company is called Duda? Are they in the US? I tried to Google them but I get results for web designing.


----------



## Lin19687

www.dudadiesel.com

I think they are also called Duda Energy.
But this link above is them 
Best price with shipping I have found... but then again I buy in a 50# pail.


----------



## Misschief

Yeah, but I'm in Canada.


----------



## Lin19687

Misschief said:


> Yeah, but I'm in Canada.



I knew that  ... and I am jealous of it !  haha  But I can not help you there.  They say to call other chemical companies, but around here I just couldn't find anyone that would answer an email.

It was more to @msunnerstood  and @SoapAddict415  where I got mine.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Lin19687 said:


> www.dudadiesel.com
> 
> I think they are also called Duda Energy.
> But this link above is them
> Best price with shipping I have found... but then again I buy in a 50# pail.


Thanks!

I'm SO ready to quit my job. I like what I do, the pay is decent and I like about 95% of the people here. What has me wanting to quit is the little petty things the afternoon shift does and my spineless boss! I'm a 1-person dept so when I leave for the day nobody should be at my station. I've had to purchase a lock box to keep people from stealing my pens, highlighters, post it notes, etc. I've had to hunt for my chair, fan, floor mats and cart on many occasions. I was absent Wednesday and Thursday I discovered that my silver sharpies we're missing. It seems that someone had hacked my lock box code so I had to change it. I found my sharpies in random places near my workstation. I have a wastebasket that I mainly throw paper in and it gets changed 1-2 times a month. I have signs taped to it asking that no food or drinks are thrown in there because it causes gnats but today I had to add an addendum to include empty carry out food containers. I also rearranged my work area so that my wastebasket isn't as accessable and I placed a much larger can that gets changed weekly, nearby. My boss agrees that I shouldn't have to work in a gnat filled area (it takes 24 hours after I spray for them to leave) but when I asked for help, I got excuses. At least this time he didn't tell me to "quit picking on the afternoon shift!" I usually complain about incomplete/missing paperwork, missing parts, etc from that shift.


----------



## Dahila

Air show just started it will last Friday and Saturday,  I am like 4 km from the airport and it is driving me crazy, first day that i could open windows and turn off A/C,  eh,   I do not see any birds in my garden, today even at the bird bath,  So much vibration in the air,  I hate it as much as fireworks that scares poor animals


----------



## Lin19687

@Dahila   OMG I live near an Air Force Base that is not used as such.  Just small 4 seater planes and some business jets, an occasional Fedex plane.
We used to have the Jet shows here every other year...  I 1st lived int he flight path to the runway. Man did that suck.. I was about 1/2 mile as the bird flies to the runway 

They no longer have them and I live to the side of the runway now.

So I SO FEEL FOR YOU !!!


My gripe... Frostbite neighbor still allows his dog to charge the fence and chase after the hens.  I yelled out window at the GF and asked her if she could NOT let the dog do that.  Her answer is, how am I to do that he is just doing what dogs do.  i said fine if you can't do that then I will call the Dog Officer.  She says' Fine i will call the Chicken officer"
hahahha  What a dope.   I did leave a message for the animal control.  idjut is NEVER in the office to answer the phone.  I have her now as the dog was in the street along my fence again, twice as I yelled for the dog to get away


----------



## msunnerstood

Its official, there is no lye within a 40 mile radius. 



Lin19687 said:


> @Dahila
> My gripe... F-in neighbor still allows his dog to charge the fence and chase after the hens.  I yelled out window at the GF and asked her if she could NOT let the dog do that.  Her answer is, how am I to do that he is just doing what dogs do.  i said fine if you can't do that then I will call the Dog Officer.  She says' Fine i will call the Chicken officer"
> hahahha  What a dope.   I did leave a message for the animal control.  F-er is NEVER in the office to answer the phone.  I have her now as the dog was in the street along my fence again, twice as I yelled for the dog to get away


My dogs were like that at my old house. they would charge te fence when the neighbors dog came out but you can bet my A** was up and calling them back in 2 seconds. although it sure seems she would wait until my dogs were out to let hers out. no way they were on the exact schedule all day every day. Dont have that problem now.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Its official, there is no lye within a 40 mile radius.



I broke down and ordered some this morning.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I broke down and ordered some this morning.


I ordered some last night but it wont be here until Tuesday. I only have enough left for a small batch and I just got in new fragrance oils and I bought some pvc pipe tonight to cut molds. Cant imagine going all weekend without soaping.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> I ordered some last night but it wont be here until Tuesday. I only have enough left for a small batch and I just got in new fragrance oils and I bought some pvc pipe tonight to cut molds. Cant imagine going all weekend without soaping.


I know, right? I stopped in at the bulk store after work and picked up more baking soda and citric acid. Instead of soap, I'll be making bath bombs tomorrow. So far, I've made two batches and I already have an order for up to 36 bombs for next month.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe... it want from 94 F yesterday to 72 F today. Greer weather here lately us just wacky


----------



## dbloomingdale

My On Demand is stuck in April and I dont want to get on the phone with Frontier to resolve.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## SoapAddict415

dbloomingdale said:


> My On Demand is stuck in April and I dont want to get on the phone with Frontier to resolve.  Can anyone help me?


Is there a way to go into your settings and reset the date?

I'm all prepped to make salt bars I just need the rose shaped silicone mold that I'm expecting from Amazon today. So when I heard my buzzer ring, I got excited! Unfortunately, it was and Amazon delivery for the guy across the hall from me. It seems to me like it would be easier, more cost effective to have the driver going to an apartment complex/building, deliver ALL of the packages for that complex/building vs several drivers all going to the same place. I tried tracking my package that's supposed to be delivered today and it's not even listed as "out for delivery"! I'm getting more and more frustrated with Amazon logistics.


----------



## SudsanSoaps

SoapAddict415 said:


> I'm all prepped to make salt bars I just need the rose shaped silicone mold that I'm expecting from Amazon today. So when I heard my buzzer ring, I got excited! Unfortunately, it was and Amazon delivery for the guy across the hall from me. It seems to me like it would be easier, more cost effective to have the driver going to an apartment complex/building, deliver ALL of the packages for that complex/building vs several drivers all going to the same place. I tried tracking my package that's supposed to be delivered today and it's not even listed as "out for delivery"! I'm getting more and more frustrated with Amazon logistics.




What logistics?


----------



## SoapAddict415

SudsanSoaps said:


> What logistics?


Their delivery team. Wherever I have a issue with delivery, they transfer me to their "logistics team".


----------



## OldHippie

SoapAddict415 said:


> I tried tracking my package that's supposed to be delivered today and it's not even listed as "out for delivery"! I'm getting more and more frustrated with Amazon logistics.


The carrier gives you good faith estimate of when you should expect your package if all goes as they planned, which it often does not.  Circumstances change, and unless tracking says it is delivered and it is not, you just have to be patient, and whining about it just wastes your time and that of others.

Why are you bothering Amazon?  They shipped the package, and it's out of their hands.  If you have an issue, it's with the carrier.  If it never gets delivered, that's different.


----------



## SoapAddict415

OldHippie said:


> The carrier gives you good faith estimate of when you should expect your package if all goes as they planned, which it often does not.  Circumstances change, and unless tracking says it is delivered and it is not, you just have to be patient, and whining about it just wastes your time and that of others.
> 
> Why are you bothering Amazon?  They shipped the package, and it's out of their hands.  If you have an issue, it's with the carrier.  If it never gets delivered, that's different.


The thread is called post your gripe. That was my gripe. Saying that I'm whining and wasting others time is just mean. If you don't want to read my posts then don't waste your time but you don't have to be mean!


----------



## OldHippie

To clarify, I was referring to wasting Amazon personnel time, not that of present company.
It was not my intention to be mean.   I'm inclined to be terse, and tact is not my strong point.  No offense intended, just enlightenment.


----------



## steffamarie

@SoapAddict415 I feel you! Their own shipping service seems to have some issues that need to get worked out. It’s frustrating to pay for the 2 day delivery and not get it as anticipated.


----------



## msunnerstood

OldHippie said:


> The carrier gives you good faith estimate of when you should expect your package if all goes as they planned, which it often does not.  Circumstances change, and unless tracking says it is delivered and it is not, you just have to be patient, and whining about it just wastes your time and that of others.
> 
> Why are you bothering Amazon?  They shipped the package, and it's out of their hands.  If you have an issue, it's with the carrier.  If it never gets delivered, that's different.



I pay for Amazon Prime and to me, 2 day delivery should mean two days. Once in a while, if there is a storm or fire that slows delivery down, I can understand that but repeated issues is poor service especially when you are paying for that extra service.

Personally, If I ship MY product using a carrier,and that carrier is late all the time, I would want to know it so I can address it with the carrier.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe... I am tired but not enough to go to bed.
Now DD is making coffee so she can leave it in the fridge so she can have iced coffee in the morning


----------



## Shelby Johnson

Well, did not expect my second post would be me gripping.

This guy lives within a hour of me and he offered to sell me some beef tallow. However, he doubled the price, for gas. I don't see why he can't put it in a box, surround the tallow in blankets and send it to me!

I can't shell out forty dollars cash for some beef tallow (he insisted in cash only).


----------



## I_like_melts

Just found out I'm measuring fragrance wrong.  Now I just feel dumb.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I ran out of coconut oil and I feel like making soap today...


----------



## Shelby Johnson

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> I ran out of coconut oil and I feel like making soap today...


Alfa, do you have any beef tallow/lard or palm kernal flakes? There's a lot of substitutes for coconut oil.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Shelby Johnson said:


> Alfa, do you have any beef tallow/lard or palm kernal flakes? There's a lot of substitutes for coconut oil.



Nope, i am also almost out of lard and palm kernel is no where to be found. I just ordered coconut and palm but it wont be delivered today nor tomorrow probably. So basically i have olive, avocado, castor, almond and a bit of crisco.


----------



## Lin19687

FedEx said my 50# pail of LYE was to be delivered today.  I sat around all day waiting
Now I get notification that it will be TOMORROW !!

Yes I called and complained.  Seriously, you "missed getting it on the truck" when your email said it was out for delivery ???  You MISPLACED a Corrosive Chemical ???? 
Can't even begin to tell you how p.o'd I am.

Funny how when I asked for the Manager at the facility to call me... has NOT.


----------



## Shelby Johnson

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Nope, i am also almost out of lard and palm kernel is no where to be found. I just ordered coconut and palm but it wont be delivered today nor tomorrow probably. So basically i have olive, avocado, castor, almond and a bit of crisco.


I've heard people substituting beef tallow for vegetable lard/shortening. Maybe you'd have success with that?


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I think soaping is gonna have to wait until tomorrow :/


So, my second gripe of the day. There is an amazing inventon called “menstrual cup” i have one, i love it. Well, yesterday a friend of mine finally said that she wants to try one, since i gave her my experience (and review). That is cool, right? I think she’s gonna love it. However. I am in Mexico, we both are and we have an institution called COFEPRIS. (Comisión federal para la protección contra los riesgos sanitarios), and they, since they are very greedy, i mean! "worried" about woman’s health, ruled menstrual cups as a medical devise and the brands need to pay, i mean, "get a permission" from them to sell their cups here. The lovely thing here is that this cups are FDA approved, and I’m sorry, i have more faith on the FDA than in to COFEPRIS. So, it is ilegal to sell cups here and now I need to find a seller that is willing to illegaly ship their cups here. Why? Because $. I am so pissed!


----------



## steffamarie

@Lin19687 
I had a similar issue with a meal kit box this weekend!!! They said that my box would be delivered Friday. BF saw them stop outside the house...wait a second...and then drive away. No box. The email said delivery was not attempted and they would re-deliver the following day. So I got my meal box on Saturday evening at like 8pm, 24+ hours late. I had to throw out all the meat because it was warm.

@Alfa_Lazcares 
I have a cup as well and I love it!! I have a MeLuna. If you have friends in the States that would be willing to receive and then ship it on to you, maybe you could get it that way?


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

steffamarie said:


> @Alfa_Lazcares
> I have a cup as well and I love it!! I have a MeLuna. If you have friends in the States that would be willing to receive and then ship it on to you, maybe you could get it that way?




No, I dont really have friends on the States, my boyfriend has family there, but they are not really close, so I wouldnt be comfortable asking them to get and ship it to me. I know there must be someone there selling the cups, at this point I dont really care which one. Mine is  lena but i got it before the cofepris snifed the money so lena was able to sent it to me no problem. I have no idea if they still will, gonna ask them. So yeah, my evening turned in to researching (again!) cups that I can buy. And I think this thing killed the two mexican companies that started making cups a few years ago. None of them shop up on facebook anymore.


----------



## Chris_S

well one of my **** cat has pinched my bed covers and he is way too cute to move him off it they get so badly spoilt it's unbelievable. The other cat is on the other side of the bed so I basically have the same amount of space as a single bed but it's a double  and a few minutes after posting this I lost another foot of width space because they just love to spread out 

My main gripe though is that work are being a pain with me and I'm possibly going to have to take legal action against them they are being less than helpful and certain members of management have caused me to be off sick for over a year basically bullying and targeting me dispite them knowing full well I was already severely depressed


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> FedEx said my 50# pail of LYE was to be delivered today.  I sat around all day waiting
> Now I get notification that it will be TOMORROW !!
> 
> Yes I called and complained.  Seriously, you "missed getting it on the truck" when your email said it was out for delivery ???  You MISPLACED a Corrosive Chemical ????
> Can't even begin to tell you how p.o'd I am.
> 
> Funny how when I asked for the Manager at the facility to call me... has NOT.



Same thing happened with my Mica order today. I swear between that and waiting for my Lye order, Im having withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## KimT2au

My gripe is at myself, my own stupidity in particular.  I was running a recipe through soapcalc and was wondering what selection to use for Frymasta Cooking Oil, our most common veg shortening here in Australia.  I was going to use Crisco and then I realised there were two Crisco's, one with and one without palm oil.  OK, next thing was to see if I could find out if Frymasta contained palm oil.  Long story short, I ended up ringing the company they originally thought I was asking in there was olive oil in Frymasta (arghhhh),then had trouble identifying the product on their system (bang my head on wall).  Finally they "assured" me it was 100% palm oil.  OK, selected palm oil on soapcalc and am a happy little vegemite.  Next I think I should warn other Australians on SMF it is 100% palm oil and that is what they should select on a lye calculator and am about to make a fool of myself by posting this information when I have the brain wave of searching on here to see if anyone has ever mentioned Frymasta before.  OMG, there must be zillions (well a couple of dozen at least) posts about Frymasta being 100% palm oil.  Why did I not simply come on here and search in the first place, I could have saved so much time.  Grrrrr.  Lesson learned.


----------



## Relle

Ask, Kim, and you will find out , it's old info here, like most stuff.


----------



## BattleGnome

Gripe: spousal hypochondria 

There’s a nasty sounding stomach bug going around my husband’s work (by that I mean 2 coworkers but he does work at Walmart). Today he’s asking me to pick up DayQuil when I go shopping. We leave for vacation on Sunday. That plus a miscommunication/petty fight last night and people at work being difficult.... I wish I had other job options


----------



## SoapAddict415

I'm so sleepy today. And I'm pretty sure I've been at work for just over 2 hours but the clock says I've only been here for a little over an hour. Lol, I don't like that clock.


----------



## Lin19687

LOL


Gripe... online with Fedex chat... still po'd about not getting Lye yesterday.

Also last night talked with Animal Control about neighbor and his dog going after my hens..  Guy got arrested last night for a Warrant.  So you know there will be back lash.  I can't wait   I am sure I will be calling the police later today when he gets out of court...


----------



## SaltedFig

That sound scary Lin! Padlocking the chickens door for the night might be a good idea, if you think he's likely to cause trouble at your place. Stay safe.


----------



## Lin19687

gripe... STILL waiting for Fedex with my LYE  

The second he (neighbor) gets home I will be listening for him making any fuss.  If he does I will be calling the Police......  he is still not here so I am thinking his case is not heard yet.  NOT my problem idiot, you should have taken care of it and kept a low profile here.


----------



## KimT2au

Well today has been very "interesting" and it is only just 3pm. A while ago I applied for a phlebotomy course and I was asked to attend an interview at 10am today (yes, an interview to go on a course I am paying for) Anyway at 6.40am I am just about to step into the shower and there was screaming like you would not believe coming from the other end of the house. Hubby and I shot down to DD1's room (she's 18) to find her laying on the floor. She had been dancing in her room (in her socks) and had fallen / popped / twisted her knee. Did I mention she was dancing in her socks, something I have warned her about before as she could slip and hurt herself. Anyway, we got her on the bed and applied frozen sweet corn (all the frozen peas had been eaten) to her knee. It was decided Hubby would take her to A&E to have her knee checked as this is now the 4th time she has popped/twisted it. In the meantime I shower, dress and toddle off to my interview. I think the interview went OK, there were more than 60 applicants for a 14 place course, so it is clearly not a shoe in. I think they said they would ring tomorrow if I got a place on the course and receive an e-mail next week if I did not, although it could be they would ring on Monday, I can't remember. Either way, interview over so I headed back to Midland as I had intended to see Hubby and DD1 if they were still in A&E and then to visit a friend Tracey X who was in the same hospital. DD1 saw the Dr at the hospital and he said she should see her GP for a referral for an MRI and then an orthopedic surgeon as each time she damages the knee the worse the damage is going to be. Hubby said that DD1's face just dropped when she heard she needed to see a surgeon. DD1 has another Cheerleading competition this weekend (the 3rd competition in 3 weeks) and the Dr said if she is still in pain she should not compete but if the pain has gone she should show "common sense"; what a thing to say to a teenager, I suspect she will still compete. Anyway, apparently the knee is too swollen for an MRI at the moment and so she has an appointment for next Friday. So, onto visit Tracey at the hospital..... Tracey texts me she is on floor 4, ward 44. I look at the board at SJOG Midland and it says floor 4 is ECT and mental health! Okaaaayyyyy, so they have Tracey pegged then, but I thought maybe they simply used all available beds. The signs say wards 4A, 4B and 4C, no sign for a ward 44. While I am wandering around looking for someone to help me (and hoping I do not get swept up for ECT) and I can hear someone screeching down her phone at someone asking where she is meant to be and saying that the person has sent her to the Loony Bin. It turned out the lady's son had told her floor 4 but she was meant to be on floor 2. I toddle down to information who inform me they have no Tracey XX in the hospital. Why is that you ask? Yes, I am sure you asked why that was. It is because she was in SJOG Subiaco, not SJOG Midland. Arghhhhhh. Home I toddle.

After having some lunch I unmoulded my first batch of soap (yayyyeeee) and cut it up. I also stamped it with Tracey's paw stamp that I had taken to the hospital to give to her  I purchased one stamp for Tracey and one for me but I put mine "Somewhere safe" and still have not been able to find it again so I thought I would give her stamp a trial run.

My soap is now laying on a rack, where it has to dry out for about 4 weeks before it is ready to use. DD1 is tucked up in bed, I have my fingers crossed for the phlebotomy course and Tracey XX should have been discharged by now and be home with her lovely husband. I wonder how cooking tonight's dinner will go.


----------



## Lin19687

@KimT2au (Ohh post a pic) nevermind I see where you did  ,  Hope DD is ok !  Sounds like Ligament issues.  I had that in High school where my knee would dislocate and then pop back in. 

Gripe, DD said she doesn't have to get into school (senior) till 8:30 instead of 7:30.  I have things to do today, so she will get dropped off at 8.


----------



## DS_Kiki

Ugh, so I put a small batch of shreds in my crock pot to rebatch and totally forgot about them! Came home from picking the kids up from school and my entire house smelled like severely burnt soap, so gross.


----------



## BattleGnome

I just bought a digital camera for vacation next week, like an hour ago.

First they didn’t have the model I wanted. Whatever, it was on sale. Next model up with a $20 difference, doable. Get home to charge up the camera to play with it before we leave on Sunday, no battery. Double check everything just in case, it’s the model with included rechargeable battery. No battery. Now I get to take an extra trip into town at some point to excange it. It’s almost 25 miles and over an hour of my time, if I can find the time before vacation.


----------



## Dahila

My gripe today is Beef tallow,  I need an advice,  I know Carolyn is using beef tallow from store,  Maybe
Deanna can check it up too.  Ingredients;  Beef tallow , BHA, BHT, Citric Acid, and Dimethylpolysiloxane (antifoaming agent) is that one good for soap?  Is it the one you ladies use for soap.  I do not feel like rendering my tallow anymore........ ?
I do not know what to do, which does not happen to me very often 
BHA, BHT, CA they preserve it, but this antyfoaming agent , will it work in soap?


----------



## amd

Gripe: In August I received a letter from the state IRS that I had not paid my sales tax at the end of June. I called them with my confirmation number showing that I had paid it, discovered the problem was that at the end of last year when I submitted my new last name change to the LLC, that instead of applying the new name to the existing, they created a second account. They told me don't worry, they would take care of it, disregard the letter as I'm all paid up. Today when I went home for lunch, I had a second letter from the state stating that I was delinquent on my sales tax. I made a second phone call, same story. So help me God, if I get a letter next month I will seriously lose my mind.

Second gripe: because I was on the phone with the state, I did not get to unmold my soap, enter my morning's purchases into soapmaker and adjust recipe prices or print out recipes. I barely got to eat my lunch.

The only thing holding me together right now is the bag of Dove peanut butter dark chocolate on my desk, and that when I go home tonight I am kid-free and if I want to go to bed at 7pm the only person who will make fun of me is my husband... and he plans to be in bed by 7:30.


----------



## msunnerstood

Landlords who dont give proper notice to do a walk through. When I have strangers in my house, I want it clean clean, tweaker clean. I want all my private belongings put away. I take care of my home and my yard so thats not it, its just the fact that someone invites themselves into my home and I cant say no. its invasive. They dont need to seemy things. We have had to rent because of my husbands health issues. I thought this land lord would be different because he lives 100 miles away but apparently not. Guess im scrubbing floor boards this weekend.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Landlords who dont give proper notice to do a walk through. When I have strangers in my house, I want it clean clean, tweaker clean. I want all my private belongings put away. I take care of my home and my yard so thats not it, its just the fact that someone invites themselves into my home and I cant say no. its invasive. They dont need to seemy things. We have had to rent because of my husbands health issues. I thought this land lord would be different because he lives 100 miles away but apparently not. Guess im scrubbing floor boards this weekend.


Really? Here, landlords are required to give you 24 hours notice if they want to enter the premises. And you have the right to say no.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Really? Here, landlords are required to give you 24 hours notice if they want to enter the premises. And you have the right to say no.


 He gave us 24 hours notice it's just Rewaitinguntil Friday when we already had plans for the weekend we are expected to drop everything to accommodate him. It might be within his rights but it's rude.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> He gave us 24 hours notice it's just Rewaitinguntil Friday when we already had plans for the weekend we are expected to drop everything to accommodate him. It might be within his rights but it's rude.



Agreed.


----------



## msunnerstood

My grape today, migraines. Flashing lights in my field of vision along with blank spots that I cannot see, aphasia, confusion and pain


----------



## Lin19687

You can tell him that no, you are not available and to reschedule for a set date.  Your Migraines might let him know that it is not a good time 
Here it is 24 hr notice, as a former LL, I would do drive by's and Looky loo's around the yard and if I thought that there NEEDED to be a inside visit, I would say the time is exact.  But really you would have had to give me a bad bad feeling to do a walk through.

Gripe.  My LL doesn't give to poops.  Told him the gutters needed to be cleaned out on the 2nd floor.  I DID the 1st floor but can't reach the top... he never did it.  Got Ice dams and damage on the inside... gee hope he remembers that I pulled him inside to see the damage back then.  Because I told him not to paint or anything as I didn't care because all he wanted to do was Paint.  Painting was NOT going to fix it for next winter.  dah dah


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> You can tell him that no, you are not available and to reschedule for a set date.  Your Migraines might let him know that it is not a good time
> Here it is 24 hr notice, as a former LL, I would do drive by's and Looky loo's around the yard and if I thought that there NEEDED to be a inside visit, I would say the time is exact.  But really you would have had to give me a bad bad feeling to do a walk through.
> 
> Gripe.  My LL doesn't give to poops.  Told him the gutters needed to be cleaned out on the 2nd floor.  I DID the 1st floor but can't reach the top... he never did it.  Got Ice dams and damage on the inside... gee hope he remembers that I pulled him inside to see the damage back then.  Because I told him not to paint or anything as I didn't care because all he wanted to do was Paint.  Painting was NOT going to fix it for next winter.  dah dah


 Our yard looks 10 times better than when we moved in we have really taken care of it. 
 We have only been here four months so it odd that he wants to do this now although he said he was going to be in the neighborhood for a different reason so maybe it was just convenient for him. Glad he doesn't give a crud about whether or not it's convenient for us


----------



## msunnerstood

Well, we survived the walk through but imagine our surprise when the landord brought his daughter, brother and parents with him.. Apparently they were all down here for something else and were going fishing at the creek.which we knew he would do time to time.. but 5 people in my house looking at my stuff? (they asked about the soap and my husbands guitars) Im gonna need a valium.


----------



## Lin19687

Ok that is NOT ok.
I Never brought my kids in when I did a walk through when they were little.


----------



## lenarenee

msunnerstood said:


> Well, we survived the walk through but imagine our surprise when the landord brought his daughter, brother and parents with him.. Apparently they were all down here for something else and were going fishing at the creek.which we knew he would do time to time.. but 5 people in my house looking at my stuff? (they asked about the soap and my husbands guitars) Im gonna need a valium.



That's not a walkthrough - that is a tour.   Invasive and inappropriate, not businesslike.  If it becomes a habit....!


----------



## msunnerstood

I agree with both of you. My husband didnt mind because they were ohhing and ahhing over his arrowhead collection but I wanted to crawl outta my skin. I moved far away with a landlord far away to avoid this stuff. I am a private person, my stuff is mine.This may be his house but its MY home.


----------



## OldHippie

msunnerstood said:


> imagine our surprise when the landord brought his daughter, brother and parents with him.


This is very suspicious.  What did he claim was the purpose of his visit?  I'm guessing that someone in this group is looking for a place to live.  Do you have a lease?


----------



## SoapAddict415

My gripe is myself. More specifically, my energy level. It feels like I've been battling it for the past year. I've changed my diet, take vitamins, lost weight, changed how I handle certain stressors, take naps when possible, etc. The changes have helped some but the tiredness and headaches still come and go. I wish I could figure out what triggers this. I relaunched my soap business when my energy level was up and I was feeling myself again. Now that I have a million and ten things to do to get it going all I want to do is sleep. Thankfully I was able to sign up for health insurance thru my job last week. It goes into effect October 1st. I had put off getting insurance thru my job for the past 2 years because my doctor for the past 20 years doesn't take my jobs insurance and I thought I could get insurance on my own. What I'd have to pay for the insurance that I used to have, is twice as high as what I'll be paying starting in October. I wish we had universal healthcare like other countries.


----------



## scard

msuunderstood, that is so wrong in so many ways. I was renting in Maine years ago in a rural area and the creepy landlord showed up at 10:30 at night to shovel the snow off of the roof, unannounced. I woke to the shuffling noise above me, needless to say, it scared the living daylights out of me. What is it about boundaries some people just don't get?  (A valium and a quart of ice cream day)


----------



## Dahila

Oh I am sick, my DH got some nasty virus and generously passed it to me,  with my COPD is usually end with antibiotics so I am not only upset but feel like very sick puppy
Soap addict I am so sorry you are sick .
Many people from Us ask me about our health care , Universal health care plan.  It sucks it will cover the operations necessary for you to  survive and kick you out of hospital,  They brought home my husband on stretcher 3 hours after 5 hours long operation on his legs,  Told me to take care of him and watch him for 24 hours, He has both legs crashed,  The universal health care suppose to help with caring in such situation.  Not in Canada while you do not have Health insurance.  The nurse was calling few times that is on the way but never got there,  I am not nurse and I was the one changing bandages, giving shots,  washing lifting and etcetera, 
Good Univcersal health plan is in France,  Holland,  even Russia have better one that Us or Canada.  You can not afford to pay you do not get guality care. 
Do you take magnesium?  My doc upped it to 400 mg a day (magnesium biglycinate) and I feel a  lot better . ..


----------



## msunnerstood

New Gripe, seems like im always irritated lately. I have a friend in Wilmington,NC. After the hurricane, there is no way in or out o Wilmington due to damage and severe flooding. There are 3 restaurants open in the whole town.. one is Dominos. After days of tornado warnings and of course, the hurricane, her husband went up to get 4 pizzas for her, her daughter and grandkids and the neighbor. Dominos has a deal where f you order 2 or more pizzas they are $5.99. When they ring him up,they charged $12 a piece! They doubled their prices for people who have no access to stores to stock up again. Who have no power in order to cook. The world is full of Jerks


----------



## scard

Wow, I won't be ordering from them again, that's pathetic.


----------



## msunnerstood

OldHippie said:


> This is very suspicious.  What did he claim was the purpose of his visit?  I'm guessing that someone in this group is looking for a place to live.  Do you have a lease?


We have a 2 year lease. They were down here looking at another property and wanted to kill 2 birds with one stone. He owns several rentals.

I do understand being suspicious though because our last landlord informed us after living there 3 years that his friend was getting a divorce and needed a house in the district and gave us 60 days notice.



scard said:


> Wow, I won't be ordering from them again, that's pathetic.


I left them a nasty review on their store sight and detailed what they did. also contacted corporate


----------



## SoapAddict415

Dahila said:


> Oh I am sick, my DH got some nasty virus and generously passed it to me,  with my COPD is usually end with antibiotics so I am not only upset but feel like very sick puppy
> Soap addict I am so sorry you are sick .
> Many people from Us ask me about our health care , Universal health care plan.  It sucks it will cover the operations necessary for you to  survive and kick you out of hospital,  They brought home my husband on stretcher 3 hours after 5 hours long operation on his legs,  Told me to take care of him and watch him for 24 hours, He has both legs crashed,  The universal health care suppose to help with caring in such situation.  Not in Canada while you do not have Health insurance.  The nurse was calling few times that is on the way but never got there,  I am not nurse and I was the one changing bandages, giving shots,  washing lifting and etcetera,
> Good Univcersal health plan is in France,  Holland,  even Russia have better one that Us or Canada.  You can not afford to pay you do not get guality care.
> Do you take magnesium?  My doc upped it to 400 mg a day (magnesium biglycinate) and I feel a  lot better . ..


So sorry you caught your hubby's virus. I hope you get better quickly. I was taking a magnesium supplement but I found that it contained corn starch. I'm allergic to corn & wheat so I had to stop taking them and I haven't found a replacement yet. I take a daily multivitamin but it only has 15% of the recommended amount.


----------



## scard

msunnerstood said:


> I left them a nasty review on their store sight and detailed what they did. also contacted corporate


Maybe your friends should contact the media once this nightmare is over. I'm glad your friends are safe.


----------



## msunnerstood

scard said:


> Maybe your friends should contact the media once this nightmare is over. I'm glad your friends are safe.


She reported them and we are spreading it all over including local news  FB pages.


----------



## amd

Gripe #1: Husband has been on the man rag all weekend. Sorry guys, I don't care what you say, men get PMS too. Finally done with his attitude, called him out on his nonsense. He banished himself to the basement for the evening. He has irritated me to the point that I don't even want to be on the same floor as him, so I guess I won't be making soap (soap lab is in the basement).

Gripe #2: I have a renter in my "before I got married" house. She wants to buy the house, but has bad credit so she doesn't think she'll be able to get a traditional bank mortgage. So, this spring we agreed to do Contract for Deed in the fall, agreeing on 10k down and monthly payments with balloon payments annually. All of her rent from the first of the year is also being applied to the total house purchase. So... first she asks the realtor if we can extend the closing date a month because she won't have the money until the second week of November (she's a seasonal worker, so part of her income is in a perdiem check at the end of each season). Fine... then on Saturday when I was over there painting, she came up to me... she doesn't have the 10k down, she only has 5k [insert sob story here], so she wants to change the amount down to 5k. Um, lady... I turned down 4 CFD offers because they were only 5k, and they offered larger monthly payments... I didn't want to do CFD to begin with but I did as a favor to your family who I've known since I was a kid. What really ticked me off... she kept saying "well, just remember Sherry, I can't do my renovations until the CFD is done, so just keep that in mind." Like I give a rat's patooty about your renovations and if you can afford to do renovations then why the heck can't you afford to give me the 10k down? "Well, if I give you the 10k then I have to wait a year to start renovations." Welcome to being a grown up, lady. I told her that if she doesn't have the 10k, then there is no CFD. If she wants to continue renting for the next year, I will continue to apply the monthly rent to the amoritization schedule, she should spend the next year taking care of her credit issues and then next fall go to the bank and get a real loan.

Ugh. It just ticks me off that people don't get a clue with their money. When I was pregnant with my daughter I was dead broke, to the point that my paycheck hit the bank and I had $12 to decide if I was buying food or gas in my car. I went out and got a second job, working a total of 72 hours a week - while pregnant with a baby that had a heart defect (I was told she wouldn't live at birth). After my daughter was born, she went to live with my mom for 6 months while I worked my butt off for 72 hours a week, every week, to pay off my debts. Some weeks I saw my son for three hours for the whole week (thank god he had a dad that was involved and willing to step up so I get myself sorted out!). It was the worst year of my life, but man oh man, when I made that last payment and handed in my resignation to my part-time job, and then the next month I got to spend 70% of my paycheck on whatever I wanted (I didn't, but could have)... and 6 months later I had 2 months salary in savings, paid for a 3 year old car in cash, and still had 70% of my paycheck to do what I wanted... and 3 years after that I had enough money saved up to put 15% down on my house, pay the closing costs, and buy appliances - and still had money in savings! I learned my lesson about taking care of money, and it has taken care of me 10-fold. I wish the lady renting my house would get a stinking clue.

Thanks for letting me rant. I feel 1000x better. Maybe I will go make soap.


----------



## Lin19687

@amd  Please just tell her NO and that you will sell it to a traditional buyer.

Really, Been there, done that, she will NEVER have the money and you will be stuck.

Cut the loss.  Once bitten twice shy ........... she just bit you Twice


----------



## msunnerstood

@amd  Id have killed for a deal like that. Shame she doesnt realize she wont get that opportunity anywhere else.


----------



## amd

@msunnerstood you wanna buy a house?  I know one that's for sale...

Feeling better today after talking to the realtor. She agrees that 5k down is too much risk, and given this woman's fly-by-the-seat-of-her-pants attitude there would be no guarantee that next year she wouldn't try to put less down on the balloon payment. After all, all spring she kept telling us that 10k would be no problem at all. We need to know that she really wants this house, so she'll need to put up the money. The realtor discussed with the lawyer, and we can legally add a requirement (not the word my realtor used, and I can't think of it right now) that the renter goes to credit counseling. If she cleans up her credit and can get a traditional mortgage from the bank, that would be better for us. Rent payments will continue to apply to the amortization schedule. We will not do the CFD next fall without the credit counseling regardless. If she doesn't agree to this, then she will become just a renter and my house will go back on the market.

Husband came to bed last night and apologized for having his head where the sun doesn't shine. We agreed that we both have times where we are crabby and irritated, and it's ok to get called out for it, and apologies are needed. I know he puts up with a lot from me for about 4 days a month where everything irritates me - including myself! - and at the end of each day he gets an apology and a thank you for putting up with me. He knows it doesn't last, and that I'm trying to minimize how out of sorts I can get with other people. This month when his man-rag came, I just wasn't willing to keep silent about it like I have been. Partly because I was irritated because three times last week my attitude from the previous week (I was openly a jerk) was brought up and paraded in front of friends as I'm the only one in this relationship who has mood swings. Oh, baby, that's not the case at all. You have them too, I just hide in the soap lab and keep my mouth shut when they happen. Here's your reality check, spend it wisely, honey!

Gripe: My daughter's adoption hearing was supposed to be this afternoon. Lawyer called this morning and said it needed to be postponed (date TBD) due to judge having another case that was taking longer than expected. Seriously? The judge can't take a 20 minute recess from the other case, approve our adoption, and then go back to that case? Ugh. This process has already taken so long. First we spent months interviewing different lawyers, looking for a) one that was affordable and b) one that didn't treat me like a dirty tramp. We had to wait until last December before we could file anyways because of the law that the child and adoptee have to live together for 6 months. Finally found an affordable lawyer that I love - really, everyone at that office has been great about keeping us up to date on where things are, and treating us very respectfully - so started the process in March. There were a few hiccups along the way, the judge took the maximum time allowed to approve the affidavit for public notification (my daughter's father is unknown because... well... I was a dirty tramp), then took the maximum time to set a court date after the public notification, so we did not meet our goal to have it done before the beginning of this school year. 

I think the universe is trying to tell me to go build a blanket fort and color for awhile...


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> @msunnerstood you wanna buy a house?  I know one that's for sale...
> 
> Feeling better today after talking to the realtor. She agrees that 5k down is too much risk, and given this woman's fly-by-the-seat-of-her-pants attitude there would be no guarantee that next year she wouldn't try to put less down on the balloon payment. After all, all spring she kept telling us that 10k would be no problem at all. We need to know that she really wants this house, so she'll need to put up the money. The realtor discussed with the lawyer, and we can legally add a requirement (not the word my realtor used, and I can't think of it right now) that the renter goes to credit counseling. If she cleans up her credit and can get a traditional mortgage from the bank, that would be better for us. Rent payments will continue to apply to the amortization schedule. We will not do the CFD next fall without the credit counseling regardless. If she doesn't agree to this, then she will become just a renter and my house will go back on the market.
> 
> Husband came to bed last night and apologized for having his head where the sun doesn't shine. We agreed that we both have times where we are crabby and irritated, and it's ok to get called out for it, and apologies are needed. I know he puts up with a lot from me for about 4 days a month where everything irritates me - including myself! - and at the end of each day he gets an apology and a thank you for putting up with me. He knows it doesn't last, and that I'm trying to minimize how out of sorts I can get with other people. This month when his man-rag came, I just wasn't willing to keep silent about it like I have been. Partly because I was irritated because three times last week my attitude from the previous week (I was openly a jerk) was brought up and paraded in front of friends as I'm the only one in this relationship who has mood swings. Oh, baby, that's not the case at all. You have them too, I just hide in the soap lab and keep my mouth shut when they happen. Here's your reality check, spend it wisely, honey!
> 
> Gripe: My daughter's adoption hearing was supposed to be this afternoon. Lawyer called this morning and said it needed to be postponed (date TBD) due to judge having another case that was taking longer than expected. Seriously? The judge can't take a 20 minute recess from the other case, approve our adoption, and then go back to that case? Ugh. This process has already taken so long. First we spent months interviewing different lawyers, looking for a) one that was affordable and b) one that didn't treat me like a dirty tramp. We had to wait until last December before we could file anyways because of the law that the child and adoptee have to live together for 6 months. Finally found an affordable lawyer that I love - really, everyone at that office has been great about keeping us up to date on where things are, and treating us very respectfully - so started the process in March. There were a few hiccups along the way, the judge took the maximum time allowed to approve the affidavit for public notification (my daughter's father is unknown because... well... I was a dirty tramp), then took the maximum time to set a court date after the public notification, so we did not meet our goal to have it done before the beginning of this school year.
> 
> I think the universe is trying to tell me to go build a blanket fort and color for awhile...


I have 4 kids with 3 different last names. Tramp line starts behind me. Life happens. I just smile and wave at the holier than thou's.


----------



## OldHippie

I got started a little late for my morning bicycle ride.  I was playing on the forum.  I like to get out before it starts to get hot.  Too late. 

I got a flat tire.  Okay, I'm prepared.  I carry a spare tube, pump, and levers for such an eventuality.  I thought about walking home, but I'd have to fix it anyway, so why bother?  So, I sit and drip sweat on myself while I replace the tube.  I have to disassemble the pump and reassemble it to get it to work correctly.  Oh, I'm having fun now...

I did not let this little surprise abort my ride.  It was **** hot by the time that I got home though.  Now the only question is: will I get another flat before I get around to patching the tube?


----------



## amd

msunnerstood said:


> I have 4 kids with 3 different last names. Tramp line starts behind me. Life happens. I just smile and wave at the holier than thou's.


Glad to know I'm in well-liked company, I'll gladly stand behind you. Life happens and people change.


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> Glad to know I'm in well-liked company, I'll gladly stand behind you. Life happens and people change.


I'm in line right behind ya both..... ha ha


----------



## SoapAddict415

amd said:


> Glad to know I'm in well-liked company, I'll gladly stand behind you. Life happens and people change.


Me too! [emoji1]

I have a gripe, inconsiderate, self centered coworkers!
Earlier I had a coworker come up to me, ask me if I needed any help because he needed something to do (his hand is in a cast and he can't work on a machine). Before I could reply, he picked up the project I was actively working on, starts thanking me and walks away with it! I was dumbfounded but I had a lot to do so I grabbed another project only to discover that my coworker is nowhere to be found & the work he took from me is just sitting on a table! A few minutes later at 1:45p he comes back saying he broke his cast and had to go back to the clinic for another. He just got back 10 minutes ago. Our shift ends in 10 minutes. Thankfully I had the presence of mind to take my project back and finish it when he left so I could inventory it.


----------



## Lin19687

I have 2 kiddos with 2 different last names then mine.    neither wanted my 11 letter last name LOL



Gripe...  I went to the Gym, fast walked on treadmill for over an hour and on the ride home I feel I have lost my get-go for the day   Who says that you are pumped after a workout


----------



## TeresaGG

I have been having bad days the last few days. Yes, my bad days do seem to come in batches. I wish my good days came in batches as well.


----------



## Dean

My fridge is filling up with soap supplies!  I hope I don't accidentally grab the castor instead olive oil when cooking.  That could get...er...messy.


----------



## amd

Gripe: husband is at the end of his rope with my half finished projects. Unfortunately I don't blame him at all. I just need to learn when a project is outside of my patience range, and not do those things. I'm off to list some things on FB rummage - maybe someone else will be able to finish what I started.


----------



## dibbles

amd said:


> Gripe: husband is at the end of his rope with my half finished projects. Unfortunately I don't blame him at all. I just need to learn when a project is outside of my patience range, and not do those things. I'm off to list some things on FB rummage - maybe someone else will be able to finish what I started.



This sounds so much like my sister. Are you an Ares by any chance?


----------



## SoapAddict415

dibbles said:


> This sounds so much like my sister. Are you an Ares by any chance?


I am and that sounds like me too [emoji16].

My coffee isn't working today. It's not giving me the drive, motivation, energy, mental focus or anything else that caffeine with a good dose of sugar should do lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## amd

dibbles said:


> This sounds so much like my sister. Are you an Ares by any chance?



Pisces, actually! I think it has something to do with my autistic brain and not the zodiac.


----------



## I_like_melts

My gripe of the week has been seeing others bullied on social media

Not going into details, but everyone seems to be in a mood lately on the Facebook. Lol


----------



## earlene

My mouth sores took so very long to heal!  They aren't totally gone, but in another day or two, I think they will be only a memory.

Being in such discomfort for so long messed with my mind so much that I am still wondering where my mind was at when 'this or that' was going happening.  I've stopped looking for my missing stuff in hopes it will magically appear on it's own one day soon.  Hasn't happened yet, though.


----------



## shunt2011

Found out I had been accepted to a two day show in July and they forgot to let me know. Contacted me last night to see if I was still participating.  It’s next weekend.  

I thought I was pretty much done for the year except online orders. Nope, an my stock it pretty low.  Currently making two double batches of sugar scrub, then on to some lip balms.  Bath bombs this weekend. Too late to make soap.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I was suppose to make a batch of 3 Wise Men soap last weekend. It's an annual request from a family friend. I didn't make it because I accidentally splattered myself with hot bacon grease. I was in the middle of changing clothes when I went to check on the food I was cooking so of course I was in my undies when I got splattered. I burned my forearm, stomach and hip. The burns are healing faster than expected but my goodness are they ITCHY & distracting. I can't make soap when I'm distracted. Not being focused is how I splattered myself.


----------



## lenarenee

I


earlene said:


> My mouth sores took so very long to heal!  They aren't totally gone, but in another day or two, I think they will be only a memory.
> 
> Being in such discomfort for so long messed with my mind so much that I am still wondering where my mind was at when 'this or that' was going happening.  I've stopped looking for my missing stuff in hopes it will magically appear on it's own one day soon.  Hasn't happened yet, though.


 
It's frustrating to realize that these little life challenges mess with us so much, isn't it? I'm not making light of your situation, but trying keep perspective as it was not life threatening. ....like my broken toes!  Kept reminding myself to be glad it wasn't a broken leg! 

Now I'm finding myself to just be "off", and just can't get my focus back. Such a wimp!  Although there's other small annoyances going on, but they shouldn't be holding me back!


----------



## msunnerstood

So grateful for this thread.  Our gripes may be small in the grand scheme of things but it sure feels good to get them out.   I have a bar next door with $1 mystery shots.  I don't drink very often but sometimes that sure is tempting to take a walk.


----------



## I_like_melts

msunnerstood said:


> So grateful for this thread.  Our gripes may be small in the grand scheme of things but it sure feels good to get them out.   I have a bar next door with $1 mystery shots.  I don't drink very often but sometimes that sure is tempting to take a walk.



I'd be disappointed if I was not handed a wax melt "mystery shot" lol


----------



## SoapAddict415

I_like_melts said:


> I'd be disappointed if I was not handed a wax melt "mystery shot" lol


If they were anything like this, I'd give a mystery wax shot a try. Lol I used to love these as a kid.


----------



## Misschief

It's raining. I don't usually mind the rain here but I made some amazing Moon Cake bath bombs this week. They're all puffy, cracked and soft now, totally unsellable. Today, I hate the rain.


----------



## I_like_melts

SoapAddict415 said:


> If they were anything like this, I'd give a mystery wax shot a try. Lol I used to love these as a kid.View attachment 32132



Lol I was thinking of the wax melts in a cup, but I would be happy with candy too!


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe,  My FM was a bust

And, due to me being lazy and not having an outside Spigot, I didn't get to clean out the Koi pond in time... lost 1 Koi, one of the small ones   At least it wasn't my 20" one


----------



## I_like_melts

My gripe: Pricing my items is too confusing 
I want to price my things competitively, but going by the x4 guideline, I would be charging $4 - 6 /oz for wax melts.... (Math is not my strong suit) Even plain not fancy wax costs about .76/oz to produce and sell :/


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

So, yesterday there was this big family gathering to celebrate my oldest cousin’s birthday. Her half sisters came. I never really cared much for most of them (they are 4) and i never really liked one. Anywho. The family now knows i am making soap, so i got a lot of questions and i give away some soaps. A while later one of the sisters asks me to go talk to her and I do. This cousin i kinda liked. So she starts telling me (she was drunk by now, not super drunk but not sober at all), that she and her sister are planning on opening a spa. And i was like: okay? So then she starts telling me what a good idea would be if i sold her my soap to use at her spa. I’m like “i am not selling yet”, she doesnt care and keeps talking about prices and the like and she goes on to say, “so sell me your soap”, she ment telling her all the good things about my soap. I stared at her and go “its soap. It cleans.” And she goes “no, no, you are not selling me your soap! What does that palm oil do?” And again, i tell her “dude, I am not selling you my soap. I do not care about selling YOU my soap. Palm oil a soap makes. A soap cleans. My soaps are pretty and smell pretty. Thats it. “ She then goes on a crusade about how we should sell my soap (super expensive), and how we are gonna make a great busines and how i should send her an emal tellling her what everything on the soap does “like, this one with coffee is great for circulation, right? And the one with oats must be very good for the skin!” I just let her talk, at some point i just left her. 

Thats not the only annoying thing she did, and is not the one that made me decide i am not on speaking terms with her, but it was the most relevant for this forum. She dissed my boyfriend (he can defend himself but i agree she was out of line and told her to stop talking to him), and then she proceded to say that it wouldnt be at all sad if anything happened to one of my dogs. Dude, you dont have to like my dogs, but you do have to respect me and my relationship with them. And most important you do not get to wish harm to them. So yeah. It was a super fun gathering!


----------



## Dean

Attempted to swirl in orange EO for color.  Resulted in an unattractive  muddled look.

Went rabbit hunting.  The two that I was interested in were already adopted.  Early bird gets the bun.

Had a terrible night sleep.  Will go to an important meeting this AM zombied out and take the afternoon off.


----------



## Lin19687

@Alfa_Lazcares  good grief !  I so hate drinking people when they just can't listen or stop talking.  One of the reasons I don't have friends, the ones I had drank, too much.  Not worth it.
Good for you to stand up to her and hopefully she doesn't remember 

Gripe, My newish car is still not fixed form a recall....  talking to GM so far may not fix it and I may have to go to court :


----------



## shunt2011

Stressing over my 2 day show this weekend, don't think I have enough soap.  I thought I was done for the season except one small one the end of October.


----------



## amd

Cancer.sucks.

Office heating/cooling system makes no sense. The heat runs for about 20 minutes, then the A/C kicks on for 30. I told the maintenance guy and he said that "the boss" told him to set the system on auto. "The Boss" doesn't sit under two vents - for that matter he's hardly in the office. Guess I know where my raise goes.


----------



## steffamarie

I’m on day 3 of my hangover. Working with a surgeon I don’t care for, moving, running, and generally not doing things conducive to feeling decent. Save me.


----------



## SoapAddict415

amd said:


> Cancer.sucks.
> 
> Office heating/cooling system makes no sense. The heat runs for about 20 minutes, then the A/C kicks on for 30. I told the maintenance guy and he said that "the boss" told him to set the system on auto. "The Boss" doesn't sit under two vents - for that matter he's hardly in the office. Guess I know where my raise goes.


I'm having the same problem today with the temp of my workplace. It's Monday so the curing ovens will be off until tonight. It's freezing out here in the shop so I shut off the ceiling exhaust fan closest to me. I was so cold that my body ached. It took about 45 min but I finally started to warm up again. I went to the bathroom and when I returned another employee had turned the fans back on. So now I'm working at the break table on the warmer side of the shop instead at my workstation.


----------



## OldHippie

Dean said:


> Attempted to swirl in orange EO for color.


EO should really should be thoroughly mixed.


----------



## msunnerstood

Its bill paying day. Im hiding i my office while hubby pays the bills. Im not a spender so its not that, he just gets frustrated with automated systems and tends to keep entering the wrong digits and pretty soon he is swearing, hanging up and redialing.


----------



## Lin19687

GRIPE.... Dropped off a package, Priority box A, at 9am.  Was all paid for and such.

I go to see what is going on and there is NOTHING in the tracker.  Just that the label was made but waiting for delivery to the USPS


----------



## Chris_S

so my gripe is that I can't get back to  sleep I'm sat here wide awake, so it's 4.30am (now near enough 5am) one my cats is passed out on my lap on the sofa he's been there for over 5 hours he is just super adorable and this is the first time in nearly a year he has fallen asleep on my lap so I really don't have the heart to move him. why am I so soft on them they get away with pretty much anything they want they are like kids to me but I'm wide awake and have to be up early on the plus side I did some little tests with candle moulds earlier not that they went the way I hoped but at least I know what not to do lol

@Lin19687 that sucks but why on earth would you have to go to court? won't they legally have to replace or pay up if they have done a recall and can't fix it as it is their fault I would think they are liable surely?

@msunnerstood I hate hate hate ringing things like the council ect because their automated systems just send me loopy and stress me out so I totally feel his pain.

@Alfa_Lazcares that's not nice especially about your dogs and bf sounds like she needs to learn her boundaries and limits when drunk. I pretty much don't touch anything alcoholic I will have a pint when I go to the rugby or watch a big game on tv but it usually stops at a pint and I really don't like being around drunk people I don't get why people think it's acceptable to get in the state they do. my folks have a sailing yaght and the marina they keep it at has a drinking culture and people have been known to fall in the water usually getting onto their boats after they have had a skinful .

My goodness this turned into a right rant still not tired and my phone's just hit 5% battery. That last picture believe it or not is actually a cat he's called the ninja aka Bruno and black and white one is fatty aka Tyson who is currents making some truly odd sleeping related noises


----------



## Chris_S

Gripe now is that I havnt slept since 4am it's now 9.30pm and I'm surprisingly awake still plus I'm mad sore because I smashed the gym yesterday.

Also iv ordered some new fo and some candle moulds from 2 different places online and for some reason before I confirmed the first one to be delivered to a local shop they both had that shop as an option then once I confirmed that first one to be delivered there the second one didn't have that shop as an option even though it's via the same flipping courier company from the same depot and everything luckily the 2 shops I chose happen to be right next to each other but that's not really the point if that hadn't of been an option I could of had to of driven miles between shops.

3rd gripe is that I really want my employer to go shove the job where sun don't shine and wouldn't mind punching the manager who is the reason iv been off sick from work for over a year basically through bullying


----------



## TeresaGG

I feel like I'm getting sick. But I have so much to do, none of it is fun none of it is soapy. Blegh.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I came home from work at lunchtime because I was ill (there's a virus going thru the shop). I was in bed and sleep probably 15 min after I got home. My hubby kept waking me to ask me dumb stuff like "are you sleeping?". Then he woke me to tell me that I had a fever. Umm, yeah Sherlock! I'm sick, that's why I'm home before 4p on a Tuesday and in bed trying to sleep!


----------



## Dean

My work project imploded like a World Trade Center tower.  Sad when one is trying to make a positive contribution...even in a small way.   Moving on...


----------



## Chris_S

SoapAddict415 said:


> I came home from work at lunchtime because I was ill (there's a virus going thru the shop). I was in bed and sleep probably 15 min after I got home. My hubby kept waking me to ask me dumb stuff like "are you sleeping?". Then he woke me to tell me that I had a fever. Umm, yeah Sherlock! I'm sick, that's why I'm home before 4p on a Tuesday and in bed trying to sleep!



I wouldn't normally encourage spousal violence but just punch him sounds like that might be the only way he will get the hint if the sleeping and being home early isn't enough a sore nose should help him realise your sufferings!


----------



## Lin19687

Dean said:


> My work project imploded like a World Trade Center tower.  Sad when one is trying to make a positive contribution...even in a small way.   Moving on...



Probably just me, but I think the 'world trade center' part was a little bad taste.
Some of us almost lost people there and were acquainted with some who didn't make it


----------



## OldHippie

Lin19687 said:


> Probably just me, but I think the 'world trade center' part was a little bad taste.
> Some of us almost lost people there and were acquainted with some who didn't make it


I love seeing references to the World Trade Center implosion.  There never was a proper investigation.  My oldest son was in the WTC when the plane hit.  The cables of the elevator he was in were severed, and it got caught between floors.  He and others in the car got the doors open and carved an escape hole in the 4 layers of 1 inch sheetrock with a window cleaners squeegee.  He made it out of the building 5 minutes before the implosion.


----------



## msunnerstood

OldHippie said:


> I love seeing references to the World Trade Center implosion.  There never was a proper investigation.  My oldest son was in the WTC when the plane hit.  The cables of the elevator he was in were severed, and it got caught between floors.  He and others in the car got the doors open and carved an escape hole in the 4 layers of 1 inch sheetrock with a window cleaners squeegee.  He made it out of the building 5 minutes before the implosion.


 I agree there needed to be a better investigation but I cringed when I read the Reference used in that manner.

I would feel the same way if someone told me something fell apart like the 35W bridge.


----------



## Relle

Dean said:


> Went rabbit hunting.  The two that I was interested in were already adopted.  Early bird gets the bun.



The early bun gets the human. Either of those buns weren't meant for you or you would have one by now, they were mean't for the people who got them. I believe right or wrong that buns pick you, not the other way around. When the time is right, you will be in the right place or have the information needed to send you to the right bun  and everyone will be happy.

Sidenote- when we found Pippi last year, I wasn't ready for another bun after Panda was put to sleep. When we went to the breeder, dh put a carry cage in the car just in case, but left it in the car. We asked about the female and he got her out and gave her to me first, I reluctantly agreed we'd take her. Dh got the cage out of the car and put her in, she made herself completely at home laying down with the legs out the back and very relaxed. She had decided that we were the humans she was going to live with. Now she graciously lets us live in HER house, despite me telling her that I'm the head rabbit.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

@Lin19687 oh, she remembers. I just got an email from her telling me that i should giver her a price for the soaps and gave me an invite to the grand opening of their “beauty bar”. I am seriously thinking on giving her a super inflated price for a minimum quaintity of soap to see if she backs off.

@Chris_S My boyfriend has a “resting face” and it does comes across like he is really not having fun at all so the cousing was poking at that. She went on and on and on, because she is annoying like that. But the boyfriend is not like that all so he doesnt really know how to handle drunk loud insulting people. I am very sarcastic so i can handle her. About my dogs she was being her annoying self (and she is one of those people that think that dogs or any other pet are JUST animals). But then again she also makes coments about how her 9 year old kid is annoying and how i should never have a kid because they are a burden. She is a doctor and gladly stays longer at the hospital to avoid her kid. I am sorry for her kid. And for the husband. Definetly not on speaking terms with her.

Gripe: its more just an annoyance. People come here or any other forum and ask a question, then they go and do whatever they feel like doing and dont bother reading the answers and then come back to say “oh, thanks for your answer, i already did this other thing that was even worst”. Why would you bother to ask the question then?

That and posts like: “soap still liquid after day. Help!” And thats it. The lack of details bothers me. So does the lack of grammar. I get not everyone speaks english, it is my second languaje too, but i try and make and effort to write with at least some grammar. Also i studied literature, so i have the same gripe with spanish, but harsh...er? XD because i actually know grammar AND spelling. So yeah. Reading people who cant write would be the TLDR haha.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I have a co-worker that irritates my soul! He was out yesterday because he cut his leg with a chainsaw last week and stitched himself up with household needle & thread and that caused him to develop a cellulitis infection. Yesterday was peaceful but I went home ill. Today he's back and annoying me. He's not even supposed to be here. He says the E.R. docs told him to stay off his leg but he can't afford to miss a paycheck. Work is slow so I'm sorting bad parts from really bad parts. He asked to help (his hand is in a cast from a previous accident so he can't work a machine). I reluctantly said "OK". He promised not to talk non-stop then talked constantly anyway about his infection, rearranged my work space so that "we could both access the parts", turned on the overhead exhaust fan because he was hot, then after sorting 5-6 parts, he left! He hopped on his scooter and took off for 20 minutes! He does this all the time! It's like he sees that I'm in a peaceful place work wise and mentally and he just needs to disrupt it! I've complained to our boss but it does no good. Now that my peace and tranquility have been disrupted he's back, off talking to other co-workers while moving tables/chairs and sweeping/mopping the floors.


----------



## msunnerstood

God i have a coworker like that too. Shiver


----------



## zanzalawi

i do too, i often put in headphones and even if the sound isnt up too high to drown out everything else- i pretend like i cant hear what he's saying. he gets sick of talking to himself after a while. if its actually important he'll walk over and wave to get my attention.
when i was pregnant i nearly tore his throat out with my teeth on numerous occasions, it was a dangerous time for him 

my gripe: i caught a cold, i'm stuffy and crabby


----------



## Lin19687

@SoapAddict415  time to find another job


----------



## SoapAddict415

Lin19687 said:


> @SoapAddict415  time to find another job


I've been thinking about it and my Ken supports me. I wish that co-worker would leave. I've had to restart my life 3 times in the last 15 years for various reasons, I don't want to have to start over with a new job. And now 1 of my good friends may be coming to work there too. I keep hoping that my annoying co-worker will do something worth getting fired over. Lol, he has that kind of potential.


----------



## amd

I think y'all gave me a computer virus - I woke up sick this morning! I still went to work though because I feel fine until the medicine wears off, and I have stuff to wrap up. That's my gripe today.


----------



## Chris_S

@SoapAddict415 I feel your pain with that one I had a useless member of staff start working in the shop I was working at and she did absolutely nothing to help and vanished when more than 2 customers appeared in the shop I kept telling the manager spent about 6 months telling him how helpless she was and he just kept making excuses for her saying she was probably doing a job but I knew she wasnt, and I'm pretty sure he did too just didnt want to do anything about it. Then I lost my temper and raised my voice slightly because she was going out her way to ignore me I was taken to a disaplinery meeting yet when she full on yelled at me right infront of the manager because I'd done one her jobs that she hadn't bothered to do for about a week but yet it was apparently acceptable and they knew I was really struggling with depression anxiety (and ptsd, well that was diagnosed later on) and did nothing to help and went out their way to make things worse. it's only a small shop and I was one of two staff working in the shop useless one being the other in one the busiest pharmacies in England serving 4 council estates via 2 big doctors surgeries and a dentist's so to say I struggled on my own is an understatement.

Gripe toďay is I went to check and inspect the bees today and one the little darlings stung me first time one of my own bees have stung me and iv had the hive since mid June. Been stung doing the beekeeping before but mine are just far to gentle to get angry at me.

@Alfa_Lazcares well that's not very nice of her to judge him for that some people just don't feel comfy in groups, crowds ect they shouldnt be made to feel like thats thier fault its just part of thier personalities I mean she sounds far from perfect. As far as your dogs go, I live on my own but I have 2 cats but they are my little babies people just have to accept that because it won't change regardless of people voicing them disliking this if you don't like animals fine no need to voice it to someone who clearly does


----------



## BattleGnome

Gripe: I got sick on my last day of vacation. 

My aunt got married in Greece on Saturday (almost married really, his ex threw in legal drama but we still celebrated) and the next day I had the worst case of heat stroke I’ve ever had (I don’t drink, so I know it wasn’t hangover related) and symptoms are still sticking around. Things aren’t helped by the fact we went to an island the next day to say we’ve been to one of the Greek islands (Aegina, super beautiful). We left Monday but our flight from Athens to Frankfurt was delayed and we missed the flight home. Surprise 16 hour layover that turned out to be kinda nice (it persuaded my husband that he’d like to visit Germany properly some day). Then a 10a most horrible flight I’ve ever been on. The first half of the flight was ok and my stomach behaved itself. My husband has been describing the second half of the flight was massage chairs without the massage chairs. Our flight out of Chicago was almost cancelled due to weather but our flight ended up being nearly half the time it was supposed to be (only an hour to begin with but they had to make to time for being the last flight to the airport for the day?)

I was feeling ok yesterday so we went out to eat and get some errands done. That was a mistake. I’m sticking to the BRAT diet for the next few days but I do work tomorrow. I hope I can adjust my sleeping schedule before then because I’m all over the place right now


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, Puter issues  just ridiculous frostbite


----------



## amd

@BattleGnome Oh! I feel your pain. I had terrible turbulence on my flight from Paris to Bangalore, I held it together on the plane, but once I got off it was a mad dash to lose my cookies. My last day in Bangalore I had come down with a terrible cold, my 9pm flight was delayed until 3am... and there was no cold medicine in the airport shops. (I no longer travel without cold medicine, because I always get sick my last day.) I felt so bad for the lady sitting next to me on the flight, the only thing I had to relieve my symptoms was peppermint oil. I kept the blanket over my head the entire flight, trying to keep my germs to myself. I had to get all the way to Minneapolis airport before I found cold medicine. Traveling sick sucks. I hope you are feeling better soon!

Gripe: anxiety. I have too much going on today and all I want to do is be in bed. Or a blanket fort coloring.


----------



## msunnerstood

Blind ugliness


----------



## KimT2au

I am so darned annoyed.  I had two orders for soap products due to arrive yesterday.  At about noon I got a text message saying one parcel had been delivered by courier so I went straight out to the letter box and collected that.  Then about 3pm I got a text saying the second parcel had been delivered by the post office so I went to the box and no parcel was in sight.  I thought maybe an error had been made and the postie had logged the parcel when it was put into his van rather than on delivery or something so I checked a couple of more times over the afternoon but no parcel.  I logged it for investigation with the post office last night and they contacted me again today to say that the driver remembers leaving it in the letterbox as a signature had not been necessary.  His GPS and log shows he left it at our address at 2.37pm and I checked the letter box at 3pm.  That means that in the space of 23 minutes someone has come along and stolen my parcel.  Because of where we live no one does things like have a locked letter box and in the 20+ years we have lived here we have never had anything go astray.  I am so furious as it now means I have to place and pay for the whole order again.


----------



## Lin19687

I would go down to the Postile that delivered it and have them talk to the driver again.  Tell them that there was a gap in the texts sent so he must have dropped it off to someone else or maybe HE has it...


----------



## dibbles

I've had it happen - a package was marked for delivery and was left at a neighbor's. They didn't tell me until sometime the next day, so of course I thought it had been stolen. This was close to Christmas time and wasn't soap supplies. They are good neighbors and I'm sure didn't realize they had caused a bit of anxiety, so I didn't say anything. I did have to tell them not to leave a note in our mail box asking us to pick up their mail when they go out of town (frequently), as the mail carrier found the note before we did and our mail was held - not theirs. Took us a few days to figure out why we weren't getting any mail at all LOL


----------



## KimT2au

Lin19687 said:


> I would go down to the Postile that delivered it and have them talk to the driver again.  Tell them that there was a gap in the texts sent so he must have dropped it off to someone else or maybe HE has it...



I think I will go to the post office.  I heard back from the post office today and they checked the drivers GPS for when he posted the text to me.  If the delay in the text had happened a couple of weeks earlier I would have really questioned it but lately there have been a couple of times where various members of the family have texted each other and I have seen the message either arrive or leave and there have been significant delays on it reaching the other end.  The other thing is that the postie is new so to me he is an unknown quantity.  The previous lady was someone I knew from outside her post office job and if she said she dropped it in then I would have totally believed her but this new guy is just that - new.  I think I will go to the post office tomorrow and see what they can say.  The other thing is that I have been waiting for the contents of that parcel to make something my daughter has been waiting for plus it means I will have to pay for the whole darned order again.


----------



## Lin19687

The Palm I got in the pail is Way different then what I get in the box     I don't like the way it plays and can't wait to get the regular box in.

AHHHHHH  there was a small bug on my screen... turns out it is INSIDE my screen and I mushed it !!!!!!!!!!!!!

How the heck am I going to get that off from inside the puter screen ~!!!!

So not my monday


----------



## SusanP

Snow?  We have started the rainy season here in Washington.  Cold and damp.  Soap takes a while to cure, which is why the dehumidifier and fan.  Dogs hate it, people hate it.  My joints hate it.  I would almost rather have snow.


----------



## SoapAddict415

This is what trying to explain to a co-worker that I need an inventory adjustment because another dept miscounted. They reported that they made 275 pieces but in actuality I received 283. She keeps telling me what computer shows and saying that I can't have more parts than what's in inventory even though I'm showing her that I physically have 283 parts in hand.


----------



## Linda Lee Maurer

SusanP said:


> Snow?  We have started the rainy season here in Washington.  Cold and damp.  Soap takes a while to cure, which is why the dehumidifier and fan.  Dogs hate it, people hate it.  My joints hate it.  I would almost rather have snow.




Shhhhh.   We don't mention that 4 letter word around here.  LOL!


----------



## amd

Gripe: Went out to dinner Friday night to celebrate daughter's adoption FINALLY! being done. Decided to go to the "best steakhouse in town". Horrible. The whole thing was horrible. The only upside of the meal was that the owner paid for our drinks because we were not happy campers when we left. I left them a one star review... and now my BFF is mad because the owner is a friend of hers and didn't think I should have left a bad review that everyone can read.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Not having a good day. My no spill travel mug popped open in my work bag which was sitting in my chair. Now my work bag, earbuds, phone charger, keys, papers, etc and my chair are covered in coffee. I also lost the list  I was working on this morning for my new doctor. It was a list of my health conditions and what medications I was taking for them. My name isn't on it but it's still personal info & idk where I lost it. Hopefully it fell out of my pocket at home or in my co-workers car and not at 7/11 or somewhere here at work.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, today was just a really nice weather day.... the gripe is that I wish I could have that for the next 2-3 weeks


----------



## SoapAddict415

Not really a gripe, more of an annoyance. My hubby bought me 3 bottles of bodywash! Said he noticed that I was getting low. He was so happy to have done something nice for me. I don't use bodywash and I MAKE SOAP! I have nearly 2 years worth! How did he miss the 3 bars in the shower and the 4 bars buy the sink lol???


----------



## cmzaha

SoapAddict415 said:


> Not really a gripe, more of an annoyance. My hubby bought me 3 bottles of bodywash! Said he noticed that I was getting low. He was so happy to have done something nice for me. I don't use bodywash and I MAKE SOAP! I have nearly 2 years worth! How did he miss the 3 bars in the shower and the 4 bars buy the sink lol???


That is hysterical...how observing he is


----------



## SoapAddict415

cmzaha said:


> That is hysterical...how observing he is



LOL! I've been making soap for about 12 of our 15 years together so he's obviously VERY clueless lol


----------



## jcandleattic

SoapAddict415 said:


> LOL! I've been making soap for about 12 of our 15 years together so he's obviously VERY clueless lol


My mom will buy me candles and soaps for Christmas. She says "well, you make them, so you must like them" ... 

I don't begrudge her though, it is coming from a place of love, but I've told her yes, I make them because I DON'T like storebought, but I try to ease it into a conversation unrelated and not at the time of Christmas because I don't want to hurt her feelings.


----------



## SoapAddict415

He was so happy that he went out and bought me a blue lemonade. Lol, blue is my favorite color but I don't like blue colored food/drinks. I couldn't be mad because I know his heart was in the right place. [emoji4]


----------



## shunt2011

Clueless people........So frustrating.  That's all!


----------



## amd

Gripe: sent hubby to the store for VapoRub, orange juice, ginger ale, and soup. He came home with zinc lozenges. Told me that would fix me right up! No, I wanted VapoRub! OJ and ginger ale! Soup!


----------



## Lin19687

Smoking VENDORS !!!!

Seriously people, go smoke at your house, not near my stuff.  rude boo


----------



## jcandleattic

My Gripe: I accidentally marked as read, all new posts from the forum instead of just the few that were in the subforum that I normally don't read because I never have anything useful to add or glean from them. So now I have to so an manually see what I've missed. *sigh* there were 3 pages of new posts. 

Oh well, If I missed something interesting, I'm sure it'll pop up again for me! HAHA


----------



## Lin19687

Ugh, I have done this too.  
Now I just open off the forums sections and then open just the ones that I want, go back to original Tab and hit 'mark all read'  That way I know where there are new ones 

Gripe for the day is my Koi pond...  seemed to have lost another small koi.   Something is getting them.  That is 4 gone in a year, 2 were goldies and i don't mind as much but the other 2 were Koi and at $40 each for tiny koi


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> Now I just open off the forums sections and then open just the ones that I want, go back to original Tab and hit 'mark all read' That way I know where there are new ones


That's exactly what I do, but underneath the "mark xx forum read" right below it, it says "mark all read" or something like that. Without thinking, I clicked the one that marks the whole forum read. It's really not a big deal, but I was super busy at work and it irritated me that I did that.


----------



## soaring1

My Gripe.  Mother Nature decided to give us straight line winds and a huge Maple came crashing down into my 15 year old Koi Pond.  Koi have been relocated.  We will fill most of the hole in but try to save part of the liner for a big enough area to have my water Lily named Comanche to survive in.  We will rebuild a bigger waterfall and keep a couple of the streams. No Koi though.  Worrying what to do with all of my shade loving plants for next summer.
Before and after pictures.  Pond was 20' Round by 4.5' deep.


----------



## Lin19687

@soaring1   Oh you should get the Koi back they are so fun to watch.  Must be a bad week for Koi 

Beautiful pond btw !


----------



## SoapAddict415

My work friend has been really difficult lately and I'm not sure why. About a month ago, she recommended me for a QC position that she'd been offered several times before but always refused. I accepted it. No extra pay but it keeps me busy and I like that. Shortly after I accepted the position, she started acting different. Lately, she's been walking around & inspecting parts when her machine is down or she takes her own parts to the lead in QC. She's been somewhat snappish towards me, she's been quick to dispute my findings if I think there's a problem with a part or she's continually giving me unsolicited advice about work. Today she constantly questioned the quality of her parts to the point that the machine processor & QC lead were like "What's her problem now?" when they saw me approach. I don't drive anymore and she's my ride to/from work. I live within walking distance of our job but she insists on driving me. I think she enjoys the "girl time" we have on the ride in as much as I do. But lately, if I say something she doesn't like, she "jokes" about making me walk. Recently she volunteered to take me to my doctor's appt. I got the latest appt they had available which meant having to wait until mid November to be seen instead of being seen next week. We'd have to leave work 10 min early which isn't a problem but she's been making such a big deal of it that today I told her that I didn't want to inconvenience her and if leaving a few minutes early next month was going to be that big of a problem then I could just take an Uber/Lyft. I'd prefer the ride from her as a Lyft would cost me $23 one way but she's making me not want to be around her.


----------



## msunnerstood

Have to choose my words carefully because I am beyond irritated. Have a regular customer with a friend who wants certain scents. Wants me to order them in. Fine and dandy except none of my regular suppliers have them. The ones where i could fine 3 out of 4 of them wanted more in shipping tan the cost of the scents. $18 for 3 one ounce bottle just in shipping. She only wants two bars each so I was going to split up one batch but for that much shipping, its not worth it. I could ship that much anywhere in the US for $6.15 or less if I do standard first class.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I just noticed ungelled soap mildly irritates me because it takes longer to unmold and cut. I want to cut my soap NAO.


----------



## Lin19687

People that refuse to understand that when you live in a Duplex that IS someone on the other side that has to listen to all the noise you make.............


----------



## SoapAddict415

Lin19687 said:


> People that refuse to understand that when you live in a Duplex that IS someone on the other side that has to listen to all the noise you make.............


I agree! I live in an apartment so I get noise from across the hall, next door and underneath us. I wish I knew why the guy across the hall feels the need to slam the door every time he leaves. The woman who lived there before him never had to slam it.


----------



## Misschief

SoapAddict415 said:


> I agree! I live in an apartment so I get noise from across the hall, next door and underneath us. I wish I knew why the guy across the hall feels the need to slam the door every time he leaves. The woman who lived there before him never had to slam it.





Lin19687 said:


> People that refuse to understand that when you live in a Duplex that IS someone on the other side that has to listen to all the noise you make.............



I hear you! Why does the 70+ year old woman who lives upstairs decide to move furniture at 10:00 at night? Or 6 a.m.? And why, why, why, does she drop so much stuff? And does she have to drop her shoes on the floor above our heads when we're trying to sleep?


----------



## I_like_melts

Still ranting about prices. Scent cups (about 2 oz) of wax cost me about $1 to produce and sell. My competitors seem to be able to price theirs at $2 or LESS :/ I finally gave up and posted mine at 3.25 (3 for the ones that use candle dye opposed to mica). Also a lot of these two ounce cups (other vendors) come out to 1.5 oz out of package... mine come closer to 2 oz out of package.


----------



## msunnerstood

I_like_melts said:


> Still ranting about prices. Scent cups (about 2 oz) of wax cost me about $1 to produce and sell. My competitors seem to be able to price theirs at $2 or LESS :/ I finally gave up and posted mine at 3.25 (3 for the ones that use candle dye opposed to mica). Also a lot of these two ounce cups (other vendors) come out to 1.5 oz out of package... mine come closer to 2 oz out of package.


 Is it hard to get wax in your area? I am able to make cent cups at about 56 cents apiece.
I don't use mica because it tends to sink in the lax and never fully blend in but I do use the color chips. I get my containers 10 for a dollar at the dollar store


----------



## Angelique

Getting grumpy at myself for procrastinating the whole afternoon


----------



## I_like_melts

msunnerstood said:


> Is it hard to get wax in your area? I am able to make cent cups at about 56 cents apiece.
> I don't use mica because it tends to sink in the lax and never fully blend in but I do use the color chips. I get my containers 10 for a dollar at the dollar store



Its usually the fragrance that does me in. I was using 2 oz* bottles for awhile since I don't have the volume to buy in bulk - I mostly get 8 oz now, but still have a few scents that I stock that cost over $20 for 8 oz. The cups I get from dollar tree, so those are only .10. My wax is $111 for 50 lbs shipped. (so about .13 per oz). So, that's .36 + fragrance (about .30, but working on getting that cheaper) + colors (maybe .01 if dye, a little more for mica) + online sales fees (about .20) and shipping supplies (boxes, tissue paper, labels).

Also, I'm LOVING those dollar store containers you recommended  I got the square ones for mica and the round ones for dye 

I offer both mica and liquid candle dye options. I have dye blocks, but they are too difficult to use on small batches. I've only ever gotten one complaint on the mica, and it was on a giveaway. (I gave them wax and they complained) Most of my RTS stuff uses mica, but it really depends on what I'm doing. My RTS stuff usually has a bit of mica as a base (so its sparkley as it melts) and mica brushed on for added color. I also use biodegradable glitter 

Edit: the 2 oz bottles range from 5 - 8 each, I'm trying to lower my costs by purchasing more from supplies that charge about $10/8oz, but still looooove some of the other suppliers so much that its worth it to pay a little extra.


----------



## msunnerstood

I_like_melts said:


> Its usually the fragrance that does me in. I was using 2 oz* bottles for awhile since I don't have the volume to buy in bulk - I mostly get 8 oz now, but still have a few scents that I stock that cost over $20 for 8 oz. The cups I get from dollar tree, so those are only .10. My wax is $111 for 50 lbs shipped. (so about .13 per oz). So, that's .36 + fragrance (about .30, but working on getting that cheaper) + colors (maybe .01 if dye, a little more for mica) + online sales fees (about .20) and shipping supplies (boxes, tissue paper, labels).
> 
> Also, I'm LOVING those dollar store containers you recommended  I got the square ones for mica and the round ones for dye
> 
> I offer both mica and liquid candle dye options. I have dye blocks, but they are too difficult to use on small batches. I've only ever gotten one complaint on the mica, and it was on a giveaway. (I gave them wax and they complained) Most of my RTS stuff uses mica, but it really depends on what I'm doing. My RTS stuff usually has a bit of mica as a base (so its sparkley as it melts) and mica brushed on for added color. I also use biodegradable glitter
> 
> Edit: the 2 oz bottles range from 5 - 8 each, I'm trying to lower my costs by purchasing more from supplies that charge about $10/8oz, but still looooove some of the other suppliers so much that its worth it to pay a little extra.



I know you usually get bigger bottles but aztech candles has a 5- 1oz  for $5 every month and this month they have an extra coupon code. another one is fragrance buddy. they send me a lot of $5 of your next order coupons

I charge shipping on my items so I dont have to cover that. I also use the flat rate boxes and envelopes that the post office will send you for free. Try eBay for wax, ive gotten some good deals there


----------



## I_like_melts

msunnerstood said:


> I know you usually get bigger bottles but aztech candles has a 5- 1oz  for $5 every month and this month they have an extra coupon code. another one is fragrance buddy. they send me a lot of $5 of your next order coupons
> 
> I charge shipping on my items so I dont have to cover that. I also use the flat rate boxes and envelopes that the post office will send you for free. Try eBay for wax, ive gotten some good deals there



Aztec is awesome  They also give you a free 1 oz when you buy an 8 oz. I just made an order for some 8oz and did the 5 for 5 - wound up with 15 scents and purple dye for $72 shipped   I get my palm waxes from them too sometimes.

I've heard great things about fragrance buddy, but am yet to try them. I'm debating between a few companies for my next order, gotta get a bunch of L*sh dupes lol

As for the wax, I wish Nature's Garden was closer lol (Im in FL, they are OH) The shipping is what kills it.


----------



## msunnerstood

Ive been in a mood. I havent even been up to making soap for a week.  Hopefully just the weather but there isnt too much that doesnt irritate me lately


----------



## HobbyMom

I have been irritated all week. My breaker box in my house caught on fire. The fire fighters tried to blame me and my cooking skills at first before they found the real problem. We had to stay in a hotel suite which was nice but when we finally got to come home, the landlords son came over and asked where he could store the extra fuse things and I told him way up here above my fridge with my soap making stuff. When he saw the recipes, the scale, molds, and stuff he acted weird and looked at me all cautious like he thought I was making bombs or drugs or something.


----------



## Linda Lee Maurer

I totally agree, your pond is so beautiful.    I would love a pond that size.   I finally got hubby to agree to dig a 4x6 foot pond.      . . . . which is bigger than my old 36" round pound.   LOL!


----------



## amd

My state's Department of Revenue has the WORST customer service ever. I am completely fed up. To back this up, I pay my sales tax once every six months. So the tax for January through June is due by July 20th. So on July 5th I e-filed my taxes, and it took 23 days for the e-file to clear my bank on the 28th. On August 3rd I received a letter stating that my return was delinquent. I blew it off because it had been 5 days or so since it cleared the bank so maybe the letter was just behind that posting. Then I got a letter in September, so I knew something was off so I called. It took me 10 days of calling and leaving a voice mail before someone finally answered the phone! And no one ever called me back any of the 9 days that I left a voice mail. I gave the lady my confirmation number for the e-filing, she said that she would correct it in the system so that it showed that I paid, all is good. Imagine my frustration when I got another letter for the same "delinquent return" at the beginning of October! I sent an email (to the email address they provide in the letter) and have gotten no response, so last week I started calling every day and leaving a voice mail. This week I have been calling twice a day and leaving a voicemail. I am beyond frustrated. I have now typed out a letter explaining to them that I have paid and my confirmation number, who I talked to in September who said the issue would be fixed in the system, and that I have been trying to contact them via phone and email to resolve the issue, and how they can contact me if further action is needed. I'm not sure what else to do in this case.

Seriously? Why bother putting contact information on if you never read emails, answer the phone, or respond to voice mails? Ugh. I am beyond ticked at this situation.


----------



## Lin19687

Stopped at a little local store to see what they sold from Locals.  Turns out he says that no one wants to pay the price of Locally made stuff................. REALLY turns out that he doesn't want to do that.  Split is 55 maker, 45 him !  Says he makes no money because he does the wrapping - as in gift wrapping.  Umm dude, you need to charge extra for that...  Gah...


----------



## SoapAddict415

My gripe is our apartment maintenance crew. After work, I get out of my work clothes and I'm usually in my undies the rest of the evening. It's just me and my hubby, all of our kids are grown and gone. Today I just happen to throw on an old, thin sundress to lounge around in. I was in my bedroom talking on the phone to my mom when I thought I heard someone knocking loudly on my door. Before I even made it out of my room, a maintenance guy had opened my door and was poking his head in! It's a small 1 bedroom apartment. It only took me maybe 8 seconds to make it from my bed to the living room and he was already entering as he knocked! What's the point in knocking if you're not going to give the tenant time to respond? What I'd been in the shower? The last notice we got was for our fire extinguishers. Last week we had to put them in the hall for the company that services them to check/replace them. I'm not sure but I think there was a notice about fire alarm and leak inspections maybe 2 weeks before that? We usually get a notice up to a week before the actual inspection. There's no reason why they should've been inspecting today. I was shocked by them entering like that and I felt confused. I thought maybe I had my dates wrong or that there had been another notice but the hubby forgot to tell me. I still voiced my dislike of the situation and with a smile on his face, the young man told me that they'd only be a moment, that the inspection HAD to be done and that was why they didn't need my consent to enter! Then him and his partner preceded to do their 30 second checks of the faucets and smoke detectors. All they do is turn on/off the faucets in the kitchen and bathroom, peek under the sinks, then test the smoke detectors and then their gone. This is starting to happen frequently. It seems like they're doing it every other month. This is our second year here. Our first year here, they did it twice. I'm going to start tracking when they do these "inspections" and then I'm going to complain to the city or the management company. Complaining to the front office does very little as the staff seems to change every 3 months.


----------



## lenarenee

Early August I broke and dislocated 3 toes. They healed by 6 weeks. I pulled a muscle in my back about a month ago; standing and walking were painful. Yesterday I whacked the same toes that just healed - nothing is dislocated but wow they hurt more now than the first time!


----------



## cmzaha

I_like_melts said:


> Still ranting about prices. Scent cups (about 2 oz) of wax cost me about $1 to produce and sell. My competitors seem to be able to price theirs at $2 or LESS :/ I finally gave up and posted mine at 3.25 (3 for the ones that use candle dye opposed to mica). Also a lot of these two ounce cups (other vendors) come out to 1.5 oz out of package... mine come closer to 2 oz out of package.


My scent melts in clamshells, which weight 2.7 oz cost me approx $1.03 to make and I sell them for 6.00 each. I am high on fragrance since I use 16% fragrance in mine. I know one of my scent supplies charges $17-21 per lb but will charge around 12.50 for 4 oz . I simply will not purchase less than a lb sometimes 5lbs


----------



## TeresaGG

SoapAddict415 said:


> My gripe is our apartment maintenance crew. After work, I get out of my work clothes and I'm usually in my undies the rest of the evening. It's just me and my hubby, all of our kids are grown and gone. Today I just happen to throw on an old, thin sundress to lounge around in. I was in my bedroom talking on the phone to my mom when I thought I heard someone knocking loudly on my door. Before I even made it out of my room, a maintenance guy had opened my door and was poking his head in! It's a small 1 bedroom apartment. It only took me maybe 8 seconds to make it from my bed to the living room and he was already entering as he knocked! What's the point in knocking if you're not going to give the tenant time to respond? What I'd been in the shower? The last notice we got was for our fire extinguishers. Last week we had to put them in the hall for the company that services them to check/replace them. I'm not sure but I think there was a notice about fire alarm and leak inspections maybe 2 weeks before that? We usually get a notice up to a week before the actual inspection. There's no reason why they should've been inspecting today. I was shocked by them entering like that and I felt confused. I thought maybe I had my dates wrong or that there had been another notice but the hubby forgot to tell me. I still voiced my dislike of the situation and with a smile on his face, the young man told me that they'd only be a moment, that the inspection HAD to be done and that was why they didn't need my consent to enter! Then him and his partner preceded to do their 30 second checks of the faucets and smoke detectors. All they do is turn on/off the faucets in the kitchen and bathroom, peek under the sinks, then test the smoke detectors and then their gone. This is starting to happen frequently. It seems like they're doing it every other month. This is our second year here. Our first year here, they did it twice. I'm going to start tracking when they do these "inspections" and then I'm going to complain to the city or the management company. Complaining to the front office does very little as the staff seems to change every 3 months.


Do not wait to complain to the city. I cannot see how they could possibly be allowed to do that. Especially entering the premises without knocking and giving you time to get to the door.
Edit if it were me I would put chain locks on the doors.


----------



## I_like_melts

cmzaha said:


> My scent melts in clamshells, which weight 2.7 oz cost me approx $1.03 to make and I sell them for 6.00 each. I am high on fragrance since I use 16% fragrance in mine. I know one of my scent supplies charges $17-21 per lb but will charge around 12.50 for 4 oz . I simply will not purchase less than a lb sometimes 5lbs



My percentage tends to fall between 8 and 10, with some customs going slightly over and palm wax going slightly under. I'm thinking I may need to do a name change to tap into a wider market since my audience is specialized and growth is just ok.

Thats crazy for the scent suppliers. A $3 difference in size means a lot to the bottom line.


----------



## Lin19687

I have a show and it is going to be 41 F outside !
I am Inside but most are outside....   Won't be a prductive day if anyone even shows up.
Yesterday was 60 F and Windy , SOOOOO glad I was not outside.


Sometimes that extra $50 is SO worth it to be inside !!!


----------



## Lin19687

Frost on everything outside


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

One of my dogs has panic attacks that come from nothing. Nothing at all. Its psicological. New ver doesnt believe me and so she prescribed and analgesic for my dog because her behavior must be because she is in pain. She is 15. I’m pretty sure she has pain somewhere because she is 15. But her panic attacks are not related at all. Yet the vet doesnt believe me.


----------



## Miki

I can't make soap atm. Last week I was bitten by my dog (terrier) after he had been attacked by 3 huge dogs owned by a guy who is living in a caravan next door. All the legalities are being done by our local ranger but in the meantime the dog bite in my thumb joint has been operated on to be cleaned out and they kept me in hospital for 4 days. Plus point of this all is that my trigger finger (on the same hand, middle finger) was fixed at the same time. I still can't bend my thumb and the prescious eggs my geese have been laying have been eaten by the crows.

Thats all, thanks for this outlet


----------



## dibbles

@Miki I hope you heal quickly. It sounds like a painful ordeal.


----------



## Miki

dibbles said:


> @Miki I hope you heal quickly. It sounds like a painful ordeal.


Thank you   it has been more annoying than painful, at worst it throbs but it seems to be getting less and it is about not overusing the hand.... not easy


----------



## Lin19687

I also hope your pup is ok too.  So hard when they get into fights *  Hope you heal fast

Gripe...  I tossed and turned since 3:30 am today


----------



## SoaperForLife

My gripe - high melt shea butter that acts peculiar when making body butter.  I've made this recipe for years and years and it's always turned out exactly the same until this week.  It's got to be the shea butter from a certain supplier!! Now, I will have to sell it as a whole different item since the texture is not at all similar to what I usually make....which will require new labels and a new way of packaging the stuff.  AARRRGH



Alfa_Lazcares said:


> One of my dogs has panic attacks that come from nothing. Nothing at all. Its psicological. New ver doesnt believe me and so she prescribed and analgesic for my dog because her behavior must be because she is in pain. She is 15. I’m pretty sure she has pain somewhere because she is 15. But her panic attacks are not related at all. Yet the vet doesnt believe me


Have you tried diffusing to calm her?  I know little to nothing about it but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Lin19687

Winter/Cold and my knuckles   But New England is so pretty in Fall and Winter.


----------



## Chris_S

gripe 1 today is I got attacked and stung by my bees a few days ago and the sting site got infected on my arm and has caused my eye and face to swell up with the sting I got to my face.
gripe 2 is the owner of the company I work for but have been off sick from since April 2017 seems to have forgotten how to read English I spent 2 weeks writing a 5 page letter about how iv been treated at work and explained I wasn't well enough to attend a meeting and the reply he has written has basically said iv made a date and time for a meeting to discuss the grievance you have brought up in the last letter. I'm just super pissed off right now like absolutely FUMING about his clear inability to take responsibility for his staff who have treated me like absolute **** for over a year. I just want to leave the company and leave this utter bs behind me but he seems to be intent on dragging it out as long as he possibly can do . I'm asking for something called a settlement agreement which involves being paid a lump sum and if mentioned this twice in letters and he has ignored that part of my letter twice now. oh well I'm going to walk down to talk to my solicitor and see what he can do to kick some ignorance outta the owner.

I might do some research and make a batch of shampoo bars later once I feel less aggressive and like I want to punch someone in the face


----------



## amd

Gripe: Saturday morning Teenager #2 had a tire slashed on his car during the night. $170 for two new tires. This morning he went out and started the car (it was frosty), and came back in and said his tires were slashed again. Went outside and both back tires were slashed. This time it is getting reported to the police. We're not sure if it's someone walking home from the uptown (bar) district or if the kid is being targeted. (hmmm... give a 15 year old a convertible and his tires start getting slashed...nope, wasn't asking for trouble at all) Chris had already bought security cameras for the front and back yards that will get installed this weekend. He thinks someone is walking through the backyard and tipping over the old basketball hoop, even though I've explained to him that the base isn't stable enough to hold it upright when it gets really windy. (I've seen it go over, so I'm 100% sure it was the wind.) Anyways, I am not thrilled about the cash getting spent on the car, having security cameras at my house, or the fact that Teenager #1 and his friends are getting psuedo blamed for the slashing. Ugh.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

SoaperForLife said:


> Have you tried diffusing to calm her?  I know little to nothing about it but it might be worth a shot.



Hi! Yes. We got her Adaptil and it did nothing for her. At least we got her an appointment with a different vet (same clinic), so hopefully he will be more open to the mental health problems. Fingers crossed.


----------



## amd

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Hi! Yes. We got her Adaptil and it did nothing for her. At least we got her an appointment with a different vet (same clinic), so hopefully he will be more open to the mental health problems. Fingers crossed.


Prozac is safe for dogs. I had a dog that had to be put on it as he became very anxious as he aged.

ETA: I would also exercise caution diffusing essential oils. Not all oils are safe for animals. I have been sick and diffusing in the bedroom, so both cats have been banned from the room.


----------



## ShannonAll

I had a pug that suffered from panic attacks as she aged. Our vet and I looked into medications that had been tested on dogs.  Buspar was very effective and she didn't have any physical side effects.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Thanks @ShannonAll and @amd i am not at all against putting her on some kind of medication for anxiety, thats what i am hoping for, but here she has been with 3 different vets and basically all of them are more in favor of a “this has to be something phisical like pain” and are not looking at mental health issues like anxiety because of her age which to me its quite obvious it has to be. I am hoping vet #4 will be open to that idea. Her appointment is tomorrow, so i am hoping this guy will finally give her something for that.


----------



## Arimara

I'm trying to watch Doctor Who S:11 Ep:3 but I'm finding it very uncomfortable to sit through. Thank you mom and Gramma for telling me all about pre-1965 Southern Living...


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, too cold to go out and fiddle with Coop, but at least I am getting the pattern and supplies written out.


----------



## msunnerstood

I worked 14 hours today and I will likely have to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Lin19687

Did chores to get things ready for Winter yesterday out side and my lower back is uber sore today 
Ben Gay and IBU on board lol
Even more of a gripe is that if I don't get out today and Finish the bigger tarp on the Hen's run I'm afraid I will run out of warm days to do it.

Another Gripe..... WHY oh Why do I always come up with great ideas right at the last minute [email protected]!!


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, spent all morning trying to find a high protein / low carb Dry food for the old kitty.  AND has Protein from meat not grains, peas, potato    not sure I have found it yet and at a place I can pick it up locally


----------



## SoapAddict415

My hubby keeps waking me at 5am on the weekends! For no good reason other than HE'S up! I'm up at 5:15am Monday thru Friday for work. He works nights. There's NO reason for either of us to be up at 5am on Saturday or Sunday. Well, this morning was a good reason. Our turtle, Gamra seriously needed his tank cleaned. We have to manually clean it because he destroys EVERY filtering system we've ever bought. But my hubby didn't have to make so much noise that he woke me and I'm pretty sure he woke the neighbors next to & below us too.


----------



## Lin19687

Had big wind storm yesterday.  I raked up the leaves in the back and off the Koi pond netting but.......... this is this morning ( I already took off the leaves from the pond netting)




But it does make for a great Pumpkin November shot.


----------



## Nevada

Cheap, thin molds that I purchased from Wholesale Supplies Plus

wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/farmhouse-silicone-mold-1618.aspx


----------



## Lin19687

@Nevada how old are they?


----------



## Nevada

Lin19687 said:


> @Nevada how old are they?



Brand new!


----------



## SoapAddict415

Nevada said:


> Cheap, thin molds that I purchased from Wholesale Supplies Plus
> 
> wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/farmhouse-silicone-mold-1618.aspx


Wow! Have you contacted them? Maybe they'll send a replacement? I got sent the wrong fragrance once, they sent me the right one and told me to keep the incorrect one at no extra charge.


----------



## Nevada

No returns on "used" molds. Will not be buying from them any more.


----------



## msunnerstood

My gripe is a doozy with a very long story Ill spare you all from.Today is my sons 30th birthday and I do not get to see him. Not because he dosnt want to be here but because others made the choice to make him a target and Im angry.  So much injustice in this world and as a result..an upstanding compassionate family made of good people get to suffer for it. THIS is what happens to you when you decide to honor your oath and disobey an unlawful order.


----------



## Lin19687

Nevada said:


> No returns on "used" molds. Will not be buying from them any more.



Wait, they sell USED molds?  And don't check that they are fit for use?
I would call anyway. But when you said Brand New, you mean new to you ?  I am confused. sorry


----------



## amd

I think she means that because she has used it, it can't be returned.

Gripe: Craft shows are no longer "craft" shows. I am so sick of doing "craft shows" and being one of the few vendors that is actually a craft. No one wants to go to these shows anymore. I'm done. I'm only doing handmade shows from now on.


----------



## Dean

My Olivem 1000 lotion broke and has a whitening effect.


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> I think she means that because she has used it, it can't be returned.
> 
> Gripe: Craft shows are no longer "craft" shows. I am so sick of doing "craft shows" and being one of the few vendors that is actually a craft. No one wants to go to these shows anymore. I'm done. I'm only doing handmade shows from now on.



I'm right there with you.  The one I did this weekend (which was terrible, I left 3 hours before the end) was advertised as a craft show but had vendors.


----------



## Lin19687

I to an right there !  I now ask if there are Re-sellers like EO's, avon, stuff.  If you Actually Did Not Make it your self then it is re-selling


----------



## msunnerstood

I have nothing but gripes today.  Im tired, burned out and desperately need a night to just do what I want


----------



## SoapAddict415

msunnerstood said:


> I have nothing but gripes today.  Im tired, burned out and desperately need a night to just do what I want


Me too! It's been a long week. I fell on Tuesday, got to ride in a ambulance because I hit my head. I'm ok. No concussion. Nothing's broke, everything just feels that way lol. I did overtime yesterday but it'll count as straight time because I missed 2 days due to a migraine and my fall. I had the chance to do OT today but I was too tired. I mended a skirt for my mom last week. She wants it for her trip to visit my sons in Arizona next week but she's taking forever to come get it. I called when I got home from work & gave her the option of picking it up tonight or coming up to my job tomorrow to get. She said "I'm waiting on your dad, we're about to head out so we'll swing by." That was 4.5 hours ago! I've tried calling but I just get her voicemail. If I had a car I'd leave her skirt on her doorstep! I sore and cranky. I want a hot shower, my PJs, a warm bed & a dose of Motrin.


----------



## earlene

I am so sorry.


msunnerstood said:


> My gripe is a doozy with a very long story Ill spare you all from.Today is my sons 30th birthday and I do not get to see him. Not because he dosnt want to be here but because others made the choice to make him a target and Im angry.  So much injustice in this world and as a result..an upstanding compassionate family made of good people get to suffer for it. THIS is what happens to you when you decide to honor your oath and disobey an unlawful order.


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> I am so sorry.


Thank you. I don't usually spill like that but it was a really hard day and being the "tough one" around here (home) I really couldn't show it.


----------



## earlene

I can't find a thread here on SMF without having to go page by page back for two years worth of pages and it takes a horrendously long time doing that!  The title should include "challenge" but I guess it doesn't, or search should have found it.  Not only does the SMF search not find the thread, Google can't find it either, so the title must be too obscure.  I hate having to go page by page only 2 pages at a time to find an old Challenge thread!

Well I did finally find it and I don't understand why neither the SMF search nor the Google search found this thread.  Challenge is in the title and so is Gradient, both of which I used when I searched for it, several different times.  It's on page 75 and took me a long time to find it because I can only advance 2 pages at a time in a search of the forum.  Such a major pain when searches don't work like they're supposed to!  I'm not blaming the SMF forum's search feature because Google Search didn't even work when it usually does work very well for me.  I'm just complaining because this is the gripe thread and it was annoying.


----------



## SaltedFig

earlene said:


> I can't find a thread here on SMF without having to go page by page back for two years worth of pages and it takes a horrendously long time doing that!  The title should include "challenge" but I guess it doesn't, or search should have found it.  Not only does the SMF search not find the thread, Google can't find it either, so the title must be too obscure.  I hate having to go page by page only 2 pages at a time to find an old Challenge thread! ...


Hi Earlene, glad you are back 

There are little arrows to the left and right of the page numbers - they allow you to skip along pages in chunks (I know this, because I thought the same as you, and got an answer to use the arrows ... it's not obvious until you know they are there - the one on this page is currently sitting between page 1 and page 41. It's fast, because you are skipping without loading pages, like the 2 page scroll has to do ).

On searching, when I get limited results, I immediately type in the search term a second time to get the full list of threads that match.
This works because the first search is restricted to the forum you are currently in (as a default - the box "search this forum only" is set to on), whereas the second search defaults to searching all forums.
Unchecking the "search this forum only" also works (for those who know in advance to do this).


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe,
My shoulder blade hurts.  I pulled something the other day and I CAN NOT reach the spot to put Ben Gay on it 

love me some ben gay


----------



## Dawni

Soaping around people who have no idea handmade soaps even exist (IKR), nor that you use oils for them, and have never heard of shea butter...... and them giving you their opinions about your soap, which is of course, actually comparing to store bought synthetic bars.. and you can't even say "handmade soap is at the very least, prettier" because you're not even churning out pretty looking soaps at the moment (total newbie here) **sigh**


----------



## amd

Gripe #1: went to beer club last night. 3x as many members as usual and everyone brought beer to try. I haven't been this hungover on a Wednesday in 12 years... 

Gripe #2: New customers that come to me looking for something and when I don't know what it is, they trash talk me on social media. She came to me looking for "castenada" soap, so I asked a few questions and figured she meant castile soap, so I sent her a link to my castile soap. She said that wasn't it, she is looking for "castenada" soap which is only made with olive oil. I replied that if she looks at the listing she will see it is only made with OO, and she replied back that it isn't made with only OO because it also has "aloe vera and other stuff" and the soap she is looking for only has OO in the ingredients. Insert forehead slap here, right? So I sent a reply back, very nicely worded explaining the soapmaking process and how one cannot have soap with olive oil as the only ingredient because it would still be olive oil and not soap... Her response was to trash talk me on social media, in very specific detail, and tell everyone not to buy my stuff because I have no clue what I'm doing and my soaps are crap. The only redeeming part in all this is that one of her friends did not jump on the sympathetic trash talk band wagon that her other friends did, and actually pointed out to her that I was completely correct in everything that I said and basically called her an idiot because she didn't even know the correct name of the soap. Even funnier, this morning when I went to see what more drama had been added to the post, it was completely gone. So now I should gripe about that too because I was kind of looking forward to watching this thing play out (without any involvement from me, I did not reply to her original post or any of the comments) and I am now denied that entertainment. Fun haters.


----------



## jcandleattic

No gripe from me other than I am exhausted, and forgot to bring my book with me to read on the commute home.


----------



## earlene

Carloyn, at least she had the sense to delete the post because she learned she was exposing her idiocy.  Not everyone has that kind of sense.  But I'll bet she never shows her face in your store again.

My husband made a reservation for two nights in a hotel in December that has a $36 valet fee for parking the car.  He complains he doesn't want to pay the co-pay to see the doctor (for the hearing exam), but doesn't flinch at a hotel that requires even more for parking per night!


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe,  our " slick " weather just turned into 1-3 inches over night starting at 6pm Thursday.


----------



## jcandleattic

Okay now I have a gripe. LOL I wont' go into too much detail, mainly because it's boring and I don't have the patience or time to explain it all, but my dental insurance is HORRIBLE and apparently I am literally the only person in our office that has problems with our insurance. Every year during open enrolment when I tell the provider the problems I have I always get the same answer "that shouldn't happen" well, guess what Opie - it HAS happened and IS happening!!! *sigh* 

(Can you tell I just got out of an open enrolment meeting? LOL)


----------



## earlene

I can't find my travel pop-up dirty clothes hamper.  Before we left for Europe I re-organized some of the travel stuff, since not all of it was appropriate for that trip.  Now I can't some things I want for this trip.  I've searched suitcases, and everywhere I can think of where I may have put them, but obviously not in the right place!  I guess I'll go to California in the morning without one.  So annoying when I organize my ownself out of finding what I need!  Well at least I found my coin purse.  I couldn't find it for the last two days, but did today when I looked in my camera bag.


----------



## msunnerstood

these 12+ hour days are killing me. The weather isnt helping either..


----------



## shunt2011

Yep, had a 13 hour work day, came made 4-1lb test batches of soap, cooked dinner and getting ready to head to bed


----------



## Misschief

Soapers who think that because they don't understand a scientific explanation, it must just be an opinion, one they don't agree with, so they'll just ignore it and stick with their own opinion (re: curing time and hp vs. cp).


----------



## earlene

Gripe:  The hoodie from the Sorbonne that I bought for my granddaughter when we were in Paris had some stains that I did not see when I bought it.  I didn't check it carefully enough apparently, and this really bums me out.  I tried to get them out with alcohol and most of it came out.  Looks like ink, and came out the way ink comes out, so I think it was ink.  But anyway, I wish I had carefully inspected it before buying and flying home.  So I hope I got enough of it out that she won't be bummed too.  I don't know how I missed that!


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Soapers who think that because they don't understand a scientific explanation, it must just be an opinion, one they don't agree with, so they'll just ignore it and stick with their own opinion (re: curing time and hp vs. cp).


There seems to be a thing between CP'ers and HP'ers on some FB pages. its an underlying competition or grudge. I see both sides making up outrageous facts when the other side asks for an opinion on something.

I HP because quite frankly, CP scares me lol. To gel or not to gel, to refrigerate or wrap, will it crack, or volcano in the middle of the night? Soap on a <shiver> stick.   I read for a year before I tried my first batch of soap.  Someday I will try it after a lot more reading because I love how beautiful the soap looks and feels but right now, Im just not brave enough. 



shunt2011 said:


> Yep, had a 13 hour work day, came made 4-1lb test batches of soap, cooked dinner and getting ready to head to bed


I dont know how you did all that. I got done with work and was exhausted.  My H made dinner, my son made me coffee and i have zero energy to do anything else.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> There seems to be a thing between CP'ers and HP'ers on some FB pages. its an underlying competition or grudge. I see both sides making up outrageous facts when the other side asks for an opinion on something.
> 
> I HP because quite frankly, CP scares me lol. To gel or not to gel, to refrigerate or wrap, will it crack, or volcano in the middle of the night? Soap on a <shiver> stick.   I read for a year before I tried my first batch of soap.  Someday I will try it after a lot more reading because I love how beautiful the soap looks and feels but right now, Im just not brave enough.



Her attitude seems to be that she makes CP when she has plenty of time but will make HP when she wants soap for an event "next week". 

As for the difference between CP and HP, I've tried both and I find CP easier, less time consuming, and more conducive to creativity. Having said that, it's also what I made first so I might be a touch biased.


----------



## amd

Gripe: apparently it is one of those weeks... I am hosting Thanksgiving next week for both sides of the family. Chris' family is small and mine is huge, so really the five extra people don't make a difference to the 22 that will already be there so I completely volunteered for the gig. But trying to organize other people to bring food... "We have a whole week yet, it's too early to know what I'm bringing." so I responded with "Please bring this." and then was told "Well I was thinking of bringing this..." sigh. His mother and sister are the biggest pains in the rear. This morning I gave up and organized the food with my family and told his mom and sister not to worry about bringing anything. My husband has already messaged me about how upset they are that I'm not letting them help... He completely understands of course because we were at the breakfast table and I discussed it with him before I sent the message (sometimes I come off a bit abrupt). Apparently even his careful wordsmithing has still put me in the doghouse. Well, I guess if there's anything to be said in this gripe it's that I'm thankful for having a husband who understands my need to plan and is willingly defending me to his family.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Her attitude seems to be that she makes CP when she has plenty of time but will make HP when she wants soap for an event "next week".
> 
> As for the difference between CP and HP, I've tried both and I find CP easier, less time consuming, and more conducive to creativity. Having said that, it's also what I made first so I might be a touch biased.


I think we're on the same FB page lol
Yep, HP is what I learned first. I'm sure if I started with CP id be scared of HP.  Pretty sure it's a me thing lol


----------



## amd

I have intentionally done HP a few times, and of course the occasional forced "HP" for rebatching or to save a bad FO experience (Crafter's Choice Oatmeal Stout and Urban Cowboy, I'm looking at you). I am not a fan - I've found it to be messier and more dangerous for me. But I'm also a klutz (been known to choke on air and perform random full body gravity checks) so that may be part of the struggle. At least if I get klutzy with CP it's not super hot sticky soap that burns me, it's just a slight tingle unless I happen to spill a ton of something. I do admire people who do it alot, some of the soaps I have seen are absolutely stunning. Some people have a real gift for getting that rustic look just right. (I am not one of them. My HP always looks like a brick of poop...)


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> Gripe: apparently it is one of those weeks... I am hosting Thanksgiving next week for both sides of the family. Chris' family is small and mine is huge, so really the five extra people don't make a difference to the 22 that will already be there so I completely volunteered for the gig. But trying to organize other people to bring food... "We have a whole week yet, it's too early to know what I'm bringing." so I responded with "Please bring this." and then was told "Well I was thinking of bringing this..." sigh. His mother and sister are the biggest pains in the rear. This morning I gave up and organized the food with my family and told his mom and sister not to worry about bringing anything. My husband has already messaged me about how upset they are that I'm not letting them help... He completely understands of course because we were at the breakfast table and I discussed it with him before I sent the message (sometimes I come off a bit abrupt). Apparently even his careful wordsmithing has still put me in the doghouse. Well, I guess if there's anything to be said in this gripe it's that I'm thankful for having a husband who understands my need to plan and is willingly defending me to his family.



I have anywhere from 15-20 people for Thanksgiving and Christmas.   I tell them to bring wine or an appetizer.....I am a control freak with my food and presentation for dinner so I purchase and prepare it all.


----------



## amd

LOL. I don't like cooking that much. Mother in law just texted me that she's not coming, this is "too much drama" for her. Eh, well, sorry, leaving things to the day before Thanksgiving when I work a full time and a part-time job is too much drama for me.


----------



## penelopejane

msunnerstood said:


> I HP because quite frankly, CP scares me lol. To gel or not to gel, to refrigerate or wrap, will it crack, or volcano in the middle of the night? Soap on a <shiver> stick.   I read for a year before I tried my first batch of soap.  Someday I will try it after a lot more reading because I love how beautiful the soap looks and feels but right now, Im just not brave enough.



This is so funny because HP scares me! 
HP also seems a lot like cooking (which I avoid as much as possible) and the clean up and the final soap and the lack of colour design.


----------



## shunt2011

HP makes me nervous as well.  I use it to make shave soap but that's it.   I much prefer CP, less time, less watching.


----------



## Lin19687

I started in HP, like it, but Since doing CP I love it MORE.  Wow the colors you can have and Swirls !!  I could never do those before.

It is just Myself DD and 28y/o DS (28 on the 23rd lol) with no Family near.  So T-day is really not much here   too bad too.  I like the 'Family" chatting part.


----------



## msunnerstood

penelopejane said:


> the lack of colour design.



My swirls may not be intricate but I make many beautiful designs with my soap with color, and embeds, and piping. Its just done a different way.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I'm so frustrated with Amazon's delivery service. I live in an apartment building. Our front door had been broken for the last 4 months so entering the building is not an issue. This is why I was very confused when I got email from Amazon stating that my Crock-Pot duo and other items were "undeliverable". I called Amazon customer service. They contacted USPS and they were told that "the carrier couldn't deliver the package because they didn't have a mailbox key but they will make another delivery attempt tomorrow.' Our mailboxes are small. At best, you could fit a DVD in a padded envelope in it. So even if the carrier did have a mailbox key, where were they going to stick my Crock-Pot? Two of the items in that order were my bath bomb mold and baking soda. I was REALLY looking forward to testing my BB recipe. I'm very frustrated. I've never had a delivery issue with Amazon until about 6 months ago. Now, it seems that every other order has had a delivery issue. I'll miss Amazon but I'm tired of the delivery issues.


----------



## msunnerstood

I belong to a FB group for Descendants of Accused Witches from the Salem Witch Trials and I swear to God once a week someone is on there claiming to be reincarnated and claiming remembering things no one has told them about that time, or better yet, they've somehow inherited magic from their ancestor. Hellloooo, these people were INNOCENT victims of mass hysteria. Most of the people there are genuinely interested in their ancestors story but some of them are just cheapening the page.


----------



## msunnerstood

Yep two gripes in a row for me. I ordered Lye from a reputable, well known company. The day I get it I open it and find solid lumps throughout. Moisture definitely got inside. When I contact the company I get this 2 paragraph lecture about the proper storage of lye.. ummm chica I havent even gotten to store it yet. She credits me the cost of the lye rather than sending me a replacement but in order to reorder it, it will cost me twice as much with their handling fee and their shipping charges.


----------



## Lin19687

Boo on them @msunnerstood   and also this is one reason I don't like FB.  Not to mention people ask the same question over and over with in a 3 day period.  Umm FB isn't really the place to Learn something, it is a place to Talk about something you learned.  Forums are so much better for that......... except the Chicken forum where, again, the Same question is asked about 6 times ON THE 1ST PAGE !!!  That is my Gripe, Search, Look for your question before asking.


----------



## Dawni

What goes on in a Chicken forum? I've never come across one yet hehehe

Gripe - Generalizing a "race"
Or should I say nationality?

It makes my blood boil when people clump me in a group, that includes the rest of my countrymen regardless of education, financial background, geographical location, etc. 

Not saying those are important stuff that differentiate me.... But it's just so irritating when someone thinks we all can't speak proper English, or we all go abroad and w***e or be domestic helpers, or we don't know how to use a knife and fork properly, etc. 

Again, not saying those are entirely bad things... 

I just don't like it that I'm thought of as one thing, just coz they've met one or five of us somewhere... Hello?!? Why generalize??? 

Don't even get me started on labeling...... 

*huffs in the corner*


----------



## Lin19687

Chicken forum... How do I stop my waterer from freezing ( times 10 times a week or day depending..) ..... What is the best feed ........... Something killed my chicken, what was it ?  ....  Something killed my chicken how do I kill it but still allow my chickens to not be Secured in a pen ?   

It's kind of like " How do I make soap ?"  or "where do I find info on making soap"  questions  lol


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Lin19687 said:


> Chicken forum... How do I stop my waterer from freezing ( times 10 times a week or day depending..) ..... What is the best feed ........... Something killed my chicken, what was it ?  ....  Something killed my chicken how do I kill it but still allow my chickens to not be Secured in a pen ?
> 
> It's kind of like " How do I make soap ?"  or "where do I find info on making soap"  questions  lol



Oooh, i know. Menstrual cup forum: my cup is leaking, and i already tried EVERYTHING. Have you tried another fold? Nope. Then you havent tried EVERYTHING.


----------



## Lin19687

LOL,  I tried those, great idea but not so great if you don't have a sink right next to the toilet 

Gripe,  DD is mad at something I said last night and I think she is still mad.  She better not be or she can walk to school.


----------



## Dawni

Can't find tallow, not lard, nor palm oil anywhere that isn't gonna cost me my foot in shipping.....

I wonder where all the animal fat goes.... People eat them??? It ain't healthy you guys! *grumbles*


----------



## Lin19687

Kicking myself for saying Yes to taking DD to mall..... Today.  I am now sitting on the ledge of Forever 21  store .


----------



## earlene

If you already receive regular mail from USPS, of course they have a mailbox key!  Sometimes I think between USPS and Amazon, they just make up weird excuses for not doing their job.




SoapAddict415 said:


> I'm so frustrated with Amazon's delivery service. I live in an apartment building. Our front door had been broken for the last 4 months so entering the building is not an issue. This is why I was very confused when I got email from Amazon stating that my Crock-Pot duo and other items were "undeliverable". I called Amazon customer service. They contacted USPS and they were told that "the carrier couldn't deliver the package because they didn't have a mailbox key but they will make another delivery attempt tomorrow.' Our mailboxes are small. At best, you could fit a DVD in a padded envelope in it. So even if the carrier did have a mailbox key, where were they going to stick my Crock-Pot? Two of the items in that order were my bath bomb mold and baking soda. I was REALLY looking forward to testing my BB recipe. I'm very frustrated. I've never had a delivery issue with Amazon until about 6 months ago. Now, it seems that every other order has had a delivery issue. I'll miss Amazon but I'm tired of the delivery issues.





Dawni said:


> Can't find tallow, not lard, nor palm oil anywhere that isn't gonna cost me my foot in shipping.....
> 
> I wonder where all the animal fat goes.... People eat them??? It ain't healthy you guys! *grumbles*



Bacon has a lot of fat, so yes, someone is probably eating some of it.  But I can empathize with not being able to find certain oils.  It's a crap shoot sometimes trying to find certain oils when I travel.  Last week I went to about 10 different stores to find oils I usually don't have a lot of trouble finding.  It is frustrating.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Oooh, i know. Menstrual cup forum: my cup is leaking, and i already tried EVERYTHING. Have you tried another fold? Nope. Then you havent tried EVERYTHING.


There’s a menstrual cup forum???? I’m so glad I’m past those days.


----------



## earlene

Netflix is giving me problems tonight.  This forum is giving me problems tonight.  Even isitdownrightnow.com isn't responding very fast.  I reset the router, hoping that would fix the problems, but nothing has improved.  Maybe I'll switch to reading a book and get beyond these internet frustrations.


----------



## Dawni

earlene said:


> Bacon has a lot of fat, so yes, someone is probably eating some of it.  But I can empathize with not being able to find certain oils.  It's a crap shoot sometimes trying to find certain oils when I travel.  Last week I went to about 10 different stores to find oils I usually don't have a lot of trouble finding.  It is frustrating.


Ah yes, for your Christmas inspired entry, right?

It is very frustrating.. I wanted to try those three particular oils/fats just to see what it's like but none of the butchers nearby even have leftover fatty bits to sell me, let alone give me. We also don't eat much pork or beef so I don't know if the small amount we do will actually give me enough fat to render lol

And everywhere there's palmolein, no palm oil, but when you read the news they say we also produce it locally so I wonder where it is going.. Maybe to you guys? Hahaha


----------



## BattleGnome

Lin19687 said:


> LOL,  I tried those, great idea but not so great if you don't have a sink right next to the toilet .



Shower. Unless you have the wrong size I’ve found most menstrual cups are good for 24hrs, despite what the packaging says. The only issue is to take a long enough shower and making sure to clean everything enough to make sure you don’t get a yeast infection.


----------



## Saponificarian

Dawni said:


> Ah yes, for your Christmas inspired entry, right?
> 
> It is very frustrating.. I wanted to try those three particular oils/fats just to see what it's like but none of the butchers nearby even have leftover fatty bits to sell me, let alone give me. We also don't eat much pork or beef so I don't know if the small amount we do will actually give me enough fat to render lol
> 
> And everywhere there's palmolein, no palm oil, but when you read the news they say we also produce it locally so I wonder where it is going.. Maybe to you guys? Hahaha



@Dawni, I hope you know Palmolein is almost same as Palm oil? Just a few Stearic and Palmitic acid removed from Palm oil to produce Palmolein. I much prefer Palmolein because you can use 50-60% without getting a waxy feel that palm oil gives in high amount.

I apologise for the diversion.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

Lin19687 said:


> Kicking myself for saying Yes to taking DD to mall..... Today.  I am now sitting on the ledge of Forever 21  store .


ROFL. Bless you. I feel your pain.  We are a family of 3 dd with a mom (me) who hates to shop.
Thankfully they are now all grown and can take themselves to the mall.
Youngest is a "fashionista" and works at H&M on the local mall.
I blissfully haven't been to a mall in 2 years now


----------



## Lin19687

LOL

Gripe... my tooth cap came off yesterday


----------



## Dawni

Saponificarian said:


> @Dawni, I hope you know Palmolein is almost same as Palm oil? Just a few Stearic and Palmitic acid removed from Palm oil to produce Palmolein. I much prefer Palmolein because you can use 50-60% without getting a waxy feel that palm oil gives in high amount.
> 
> I apologise for the diversion.



I've already tried palmolein so I wanted to try palm oil next hehehe but thanks for the info regarding palmolein. I did not go that high when I tried it, only 25% if I recall it right, and it's a good bit of info to know 

I probably won't be using either much, because I know neither will be from sustainable sources here in this country lol but I just wanted to know what soaping with them was like.

Which leads me to another gripe lol

Living in a third world country can be a pain sometimes when you're looking for organic or sustainable products... Or even biodegradable or recyclable... Everything is about the money *huffs*


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

If you are a dermatologist, you might not want to read what I’m going to say. Hubby went to the dermatologist for an all over rash that he’s had for nearly 6 months. His primary prescribed him an antidepressant, Benadryl, Claritin, and Zantac for this rash. Those helped but he’s still got it and wants to get off the allergy meds. So he finally went to the dermatologist, who prescribed him a super harsh antibacterial antimicrobial body wash. No certain diagnosis. I frequently get dyshydrosis which is not what the name makes it seem it is. It got so bad that I couldn’t work with paper because the skin on my hands was so inflamed paper felt like sandpaper. Anyway after a year of painful extreme itching and getting no answers from doctors, I coughed up money to see a naturopath. She put me on fish oil and probiotics and told me to put straight Shea butter on my hands and then cotton gloves. She warned me it would take 6 months to clear completely and that my gut was signaling I needed more good bacteria and to lay off sugar. So now every time I get a tiny itch, that’s what I do and it clears right up. So what’s bugging me is that this dermatologist just told my husband to firebomb all the bacteria (good and bad) on his skin. Not to mention the oils etc. If he doesn’t try it, he can’t go back to this doctor. If he does do it, I’m afraid he’s going to create a mess of his skin. This is also one reason we started making soap and butters. What hubby really wanted was allergy testing. Sigh. I guess we need to fork out the money to see my naturopath while we also send our monthly health insurance premium off. I just wish dermatologists learned some dietary info in  med school. I’m not against conventional medicine, it’s great for acute issues but it leaves much to be desired on chronic issues.


----------



## msunnerstood

Two words. Back Pain. I am so done with this. 3 years of severe pain flares.. 3 sets of injections and an ablation on each side and here I am, unable to sleep or get out of bed by myself. Ive been told by two docs to "Manage my expectations" well, Id like to have any expectations. I moved a few months back so back to the new doc I go on Friday. Praying this time they can do something instead of telling me I will always be in pain because they cant fix it.


----------



## earlene

*msunnerstood*, do you have a pain specialist?  If not, perhaps you could ask for a referral or start asking around for a recommendation from medical professionals you may know.


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> *msunnerstood*, do you have a pain specialist?  If not, perhaps you could ask for a referral or start asking around for a recommendation from medical professionals you may know.


I tried to make an appt with pain management. They require a referral. Hoping to get that this Friday during my reg. Appt. I swear it's another way to ramp up the costs.

Laying in bed with an icy hot patch.  Why can't they just be peel and stick? No they are pop peel and stick. I'm in pain and not thinking clearly, you don't want to know how long it took me to figure out the pop part.


----------



## earlene

I hear you, *msunnerstood*.  Just a couple of weeks ago, I had to remind my husband that our insurance does not require referrals in order to see a specialist.  But I do know some specialists won't make an appointment without a referral, so sometimes it just can't be avoided.


----------



## Relle

You can't get a specialist appointment in Australia without a referral, it just doesn't happen. I spoke to my Gp last week about pain management, as a lot of drugs that use to be available over the counter you can't get any more. We use to get Panadene, but only on a script now. What she worked out for me seems to be working so far.


----------



## msunnerstood

My insurance doesn't require it but apparently pain management docs do. 

I was told I will always be in pain but then told they don't give pain meds due to the opioid crisis. So me, someone who just needs to be able to sleep a few nights a week, can't get a small supply of sleeping pills or pain meds. I get its an issue but it also means I suffer

I should that I've tried pt, natural supplements, orc meds, even kratum. I'm hoping to try a tens unit


----------



## Lin19687

Tens helps but only temp for me and my sciatica.
Acupuncture helps for pain, not sure if your Ins will pay or not.  Mine doesn't for the woman I go to but worth the payment.
Also, heating pad   Hope you feel better.

Gripe, none today so far


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> My insurance doesn't require it but apparently pain management docs do.
> 
> I was told I will always be in pain but then told they don't give pain meds due to the opioid crisis. So me, someone who just needs to be able to sleep a few nights a week, can't get a small supply of sleeping pills or pain meds. I get its an issue but it also means I suffer



My daughter, who is not yet 40, has suffered since the age of 14 with what was fairly recently diagnosed (within the past 5 years) as lower central spinal stenosis. Doctors told her there's no way she has it because she's too young. They thought it was all in her head, made up. Well, she has it. It's been confirmed more than once now. She finally, since she moved here, has a doctor who takes her seriously and has had many tests to confirm that diagnosis. Her GP referred her to a pain clinic where she receives regular injections to manage her pain. She also has standing prescriptions for a few different pain meds; her GP has gone over Kristen's history (including drug abuse) and decided that she's responsible enough to handle the medications and use them only as prescribed/needed.

Here in BC, you do not see a specialist without a referral from your GP. Once you're under a specialist's care, you can make appointments with that specialist. With most, if not all though, if you haven't seen them in over a year, you will need a new referral from your GP.


----------



## earlene

I swear by my TENS unit.  I used to have constant foot pain, making it intolerable to stand or walk much, until I started using it.  I don't even have to use it very often, either.  For me, it's been a Godsend.  I also use it for back pain when that flairs up as well.  So if you get one, I hope it is effective for you as it is for me.


----------



## Lin19687

@earlene how often and for how long do you use it ?  I may have to try mine agan and see if maybe I am just not doing it right.


----------



## jmaddox

Rusti said:


> Have my firstest ever cavity at 37 years old and have to get it filled Monday. Also heavy, heavy hinting from the hygienist and doc that my wisdom teeth need to GO (and I have one totally laid out on its side, of course. The other three are properly up and down). General anesthesia is my boggart y'all. I've never had it before and am unfortunately not blissfully ignorant about the (admittedly rare) risks.
> 
> My sister volunteered to drive me to and from for video purposes. I told her she'd lose her phone permanently. Either down a gutter or up her backside.


I had three wisdom teeth removed at one time by an oral surgeon who used liquid Valium.  It was a breeze, and I LOVED how the liquid Valium made me feel!  LOL!  Fast forward 20 years and my dentist told me I needed to get that last wisdom tooth removed.  I went to a different oral surgeon, sat down in the dentist’s chair, and he proceeded to deaden the tooth.  When he came at my mouth with a pair of pliers I was horrified to realize he was going to pull my tooth with me awake!!!  It was a terrifying experience.  It was like being in one of the Saw movies!!!


----------



## BattleGnome

Gripe: We recently opened up the bathroom to all the cats, we used to keep two out due to kitty politics. My street smart little boy has discovered how to get into the vanity and the third cat may have just learned how (she was watching when Ben opened it last). I really don’t want child locks but I’ll have to just to keep Ben out of the cleaning supplies


----------



## aaronmjorgensen

msunnerstood said:


> Two words. Back Pain. I am so done with this. 3 years of severe pain flares.. 3 sets of injections and an ablation on each side and here I am, unable to sleep or get out of bed by myself. Ive been told by two docs to "Manage my expectations" well, Id like to have any expectations. I moved a few months back so back to the new doc I go on Friday. Praying this time they can do something instead of telling me I will always be in pain because they cant fix it.


So, I am an evidence based chiropractor and I work with people w low back pain every day. I hesitate to tell you to blindly go see a chiropractor because the profession is such a mixed bag of bolts. Back pain is often mechanical in nature and it’s important to have a thorough history to begin to understand what positions make it worse and what helps it. Understanding that can lead to better forms of treatment. I recently completed some courses in MDT (mechanical diagnosis and treatment), also know as Mckenzie exercises. The goal of the system is to classify your pain and teach you exercises to help manage your pain on your own. I would start by looking up a local provider certified in McKenzie and start there. There is often a mechanical reason for why you’re having pain and the solution is to identify those faulty mechanics and empower you to manage it on your own.


----------



## msunnerstood

aaronmjorgensen said:


> So, I am an evidence based chiropractor and I work with people w low back pain every day. I hesitate to tell you to blindly go see a chiropractor because the profession is such a mixed bag of bolts. Back pain is often mechanical in nature and it’s important to have a thorough history to begin to understand what positions make it worse and what helps it. Understanding that can lead to better forms of treatment. I recently completed some courses in MDT (mechanical diagnosis and treatment), also know as Mckenzie exercises. The goal of the system is to classify your pain and teach you exercises to help manage your pain on your own. I would start by looking up a local provider certified in McKenzie and start there. There is often a mechanical reason for why you’re having pain and the solution is to identify those faulty mechanics and empower you to manage it on your own.


Thanks I will check into that. I do know I have slipped discs, bulging discs and one torn disc as well as a tailbone I broke at some point that now looks like a fish hook on the mri. Id be willing to try it if it will offer any pain relief.


----------



## aaronmjorgensen

msunnerstood said:


> Thanks I will check into that. I do know I have slipped discs, bulging discs and one torn disc as well as a tailbone I broke at some point that now looks like a fish hook on the mri. Id be willing to try it if it will offer any pain relief.


That’s the great part about these exercises is that they are free. There is value to seeing a clinician trained and certified in the technique to make sure they are being done properly. However, they are pretty basic and simple. The mechanics of the spine generally favor extension and performing them while laying on your stomach is generally the best approach. Bending (flexion) of the lumbar spine increases the pressure inside the disc and will increase pain if there is a derangement occurring (ie annular tearing) as you said. Sitting, driving, bending all usually increase the pain. Go to YouTube and search ‘Mckenzie prime extension exercises) and give them a whirl. Increased pinching is normal at first but the motion generally becomes easier the more the exercises are performed. To this end I initially counsel patients to perform them 10-15 times every two hours. Avoid lumbar flexion by placing a support behind the small of your back. I hope this helps.


----------



## earlene

Lin19687 said:


> @earlene how often and for how long do you use it ?  I may have to try mine agan and see if maybe I am just not doing it right.



For my foot pain, when it acts up, I use it off and one for a day or so.  At first, when I had constant pain (that had been going on for a very long time after building for years) I used the TENS for probably two or three weeks or more daily, starting  at 20 minute intervals, then repeating several times a day.  At some point I realized the pain was gone and I stopped using it every day.  Now I only use it if the pain returns, and don't need to use it as often as that first time at all.  Mine has a few settings, but I only use one setting for my feet as it works best.

For my back, I rotate different settings depending on which feels best to me at that given time.  I use it for 20 minutes and repeat a few times during the day when the pain indicates.  This may be for a day or two, but I haven't needed to use it as often, either.   In other words, I don't get as much back pain as I used to, so don't need to use it as often.


----------



## lenarenee

Despite trying to fight it off; I'm angry and depressed. I've tried to be positive and for the most part it's worked, but this year has just been a one long moderate, but never-ending stress.  I don't have the energy left to be positive, especially now that Christmas is here and I still can't decorate, can't make soap, can't bake. Today is another day that the workers haven't shown up. My little one can't have friends over, had no birthday party, can't thoroughly celebrate any holiday because our house is still held hostage by the mortgage company's need to control the repairs. We have no control over our living situation and it's really tough on her - never knowing from one hour to the next if we can even walk into the front, back door, use the kitchen, do laundry or have electricity!

Did I mention that I've re-injured my broken foot - twice???  There's so much construction crap, nails, screws, bits of drywall and concrete on the floor, piles of supplies stores in every. single. room that it's hazardous. I can't turn around with hurting myself because I'm trying to multi-task - get things done and get quickly out of the mess so we can hide upstairs behind the bedroom door.

We can't do any of the traditional things we do for Christmas - everything is packed in a storage container that we have no key for!  They took it almost 8 MONTHS ago and we had to fill out paperwork for it - and still don't have the key!

We have beds, 2 chairs, and a card table.

Ok - I'll admit too that I've put on pounds this year because of needing to eat out nearly every single meal - very expensive so it's got to be cheap fast food. 

Next month, yet another good friend is moving to a new state.

 I'm at my wits end.


----------



## Lin19687

@earlene 

Thank you.  I think maybe I was not using it enough !


----------



## Misschief

lenarenee said:


> Despite trying to fight it off; I'm angry and depressed. I've tried to be positive and for the most part it's worked, but this year has just been a one long moderate, but never-ending stress.  I don't have the energy left to be positive, especially now that Christmas is here and I still can't decorate, can't make soap, can't bake. Today is another day that the workers haven't shown up. My little one can't have friends over, had no birthday party, can't thoroughly celebrate any holiday because our house is still held hostage by the mortgage company's need to control the repairs. We have no control over our living situation and it's really tough on her - never knowing from one hour to the next if we can even walk into the front, back door, use the kitchen, do laundry or have electricity!
> 
> Did I mention that I've re-injured my broken foot - twice???  There's so much construction crap, nails, screws, bits of drywall and concrete on the floor, piles of supplies stores in every. single. room that it's hazardous. I can't turn around with hurting myself because I'm trying to multi-task - get things done and get quickly out of the mess so we can hide upstairs behind the bedroom door.
> 
> We can't do any of the traditional things we do for Christmas - everything is packed in a storage container that we have no key for!  They took it almost 8 MONTHS ago and we had to fill out paperwork for it - and still don't have the key!
> 
> We have beds, 2 chairs, and a card table.
> 
> Ok - I'll admit too that I've put on pounds this year because of needing to eat out nearly every single meal - very expensive so it's got to be cheap fast food.
> 
> Next month, yet another good friend is moving to a new state.
> 
> I'm at my wits end.



I know it isn't much but I'm sending virtual hugs your way. Hopefully, things turnaround soon. (((Hugs)))


----------



## shunt2011

lenarenee said:


> Despite trying to fight it off; I'm angry and depressed. I've tried to be positive and for the most part it's worked, but this year has just been a one long moderate, but never-ending stress.  I don't have the energy left to be positive, especially now that Christmas is here and I still can't decorate, can't make soap, can't bake. Today is another day that the workers haven't shown up. My little one can't have friends over, had no birthday party, can't thoroughly celebrate any holiday because our house is still held hostage by the mortgage company's need to control the repairs. We have no control over our living situation and it's really tough on her - never knowing from one hour to the next if we can even walk into the front, back door, use the kitchen, do laundry or have electricity!
> 
> Did I mention that I've re-injured my broken foot - twice???  There's so much construction crap, nails, screws, bits of drywall and concrete on the floor, piles of supplies stores in every. single. room that it's hazardous. I can't turn around with hurting myself because I'm trying to multi-task - get things done and get quickly out of the mess so we can hide upstairs behind the bedroom door.
> 
> We can't do any of the traditional things we do for Christmas - everything is packed in a storage container that we have no key for!  They took it almost 8 MONTHS ago and we had to fill out paperwork for it - and still don't have the key!
> 
> We have beds, 2 chairs, and a card table.
> 
> Ok - I'll admit too that I've put on pounds this year because of needing to eat out nearly every single meal - very expensive so it's got to be cheap fast food.
> 
> Next month, yet another good friend is moving to a new state.
> 
> I'm at my wits end.



I’m so sorry you’ve got so much going on.  Sending hugs and try to stay strong. Insurance companies are such a PIA.


----------



## dibbles

@lenarenee  - My heart goes out to you. I can't say anything to help you feel better, I know, but I am sorry you have had to put up with so much for such a long time. Having all of this happening during the holidays just makes it all that much harder. Just know that even though it may seem that way, this isn't permanent. It will get better. Not soon enough, but it will get better. Can you think of one new tradition to start that is something you can do even in your difficult circumstances - maybe involve your daughter in thinking of ideas?


----------



## earlene

Every time I return from a trip, I have to clean the oven!  Why, oh why can't my husband figure out how to cook in the oven without creating a mess?!?


----------



## Lin19687

When FM managers say, oh can't you just put it all on one table, flat, just laid out ?
Ummmmm  I don't Want to because that doesn't look very professional.
But I will have to do that for 4 more shows this Winter, and mark on my notes that Next year this one is a no-go.


----------



## Megan

I've been sick for two weeks, and haven't been able to make any soap because I feel it's unhygienic...I'm really itching to try out two new designs. Also, my stepmother is an insufferable shrew who emotionally and psychologically manipulates my dad...and they've been having major drama lately. I need some soap therapy. I probably won't even soap again for another week at least because I'm moving into a new house. (I think I may just move my soap supplies over first and go there to create at night).


----------



## amd

When did cool whip become frosting? So.gross. and so frustrating when I want cake and all the deli cakes are frosted in cool whip. I tried scraping it off, but cake without frosting is so wrong.


----------



## lenarenee

Thank you for all of the cyber caring you sent !

Gripe update:  After telling the owner of the house 3 times how stressful the situation is on an 11 year old kid who hasn't had access to the majority of her things, let along be able to have a friend over to play for half of a YEAR, they finally mentioned the undue stress to the powers that be at the mortgage company and a check was sent out days later.

Owner also mentioned they have a lawyer lined up to intervene if stuff didn't get rolling. My head says that's why the check went out. But my heart hopes somebody found their compassion and decided it was time.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe... Not knowing what I want to do with my life right now (besides soaping) to make a living.

and this PILE of tiny Marsh-mellows is NOT helping !!


----------



## Lye-h20-oil

People who leave parishable refrigerated food in the dry food section because they are to lazy to take the items back when they decide they do not want, need, afford or whatever reason. I can understand if you just got an emergecy call that your house is burning down or suddely you start having a stroke but any other reason please tell the nearest person that you have to leave your grocery selection. It is a shame to see dairy randomly left in the cooffee/ tea section then come home to find your deli ham has mold. Come on people this is not rocket science!!!!


----------



## Lin19687

@Lye-h20-oil  YES !!!


And worse is when you see the grocery kid put it back in the case......  yup  I actually had to grab the item and go to the manager to explain.  So it DOESN'T HAPPEN AGAIN !  I didn't' say what kid did it.


----------



## Megan

Lye-h20-oil said:


> People who leave parishable refrigerated food in the dry food section because they are to lazy to take the items back when they decide they do not want, need, afford or whatever reason. I can understand if you just got an emergecy call that your house is burning down or suddely you start having a stroke but any other reason please tell the nearest person that you have to leave your grocery selection. It is a shame to see dairy randomly left in the cooffee/ tea section then come home to find your deli ham has mold. Come on people this is not rocket science!!!!


I always try to put cold food back in a refigerator closest to me(even if it isn't the one that it originally came from). I have twin toddlers and sometimes stuff just happens and you have to leave immediately...but I try not to be a jerk about it.


----------



## Lye-h20-oil

December is going by so fast
I have $1 in my bank account
I have $1 in my savings account
I thought possitive thinking would save me
I try to make our home comfortable and today I was taken for granted. 
I'm pretty sure I witnessed the after scene of a person who jumped off of a bridge on to a train track today. 
I'm cooking a pack of chicken legs to last through the week and I'm sad because christmas is here.
I'm not sure who my friends are.
My battery is going dead.


----------



## Chris_S

I bought a new printer last week because the one i had donated to me by my cousin after his dad (my uncle) died a few years ago well it ran out of ink last week and in the long term it was much quicker to buy a newer printer because the ink is cheaper and will last longer. So using my initative when i picked up the printer i also ordered some ink cartridges online the site seems ligit it was first hit on google search and all great feedback. this was a week ago i ordered them and still my order is saying processed. So i wrote them an email on Saturday shut until Monday at that point but it was blunt but as polite as i could cope given how annoyed i was given it says ready for immediate dispatch on the article next to the product i bought and then says the shipping method was 1-2 working days making it reasonable to expect it by about Friday or Saturday. But nope still says processing and no reply to my email so i tried ringing them today its a premium number that costs 50p a minute so not exactly cheap but i found an alternative number and it got through to the intro thing anyways the intro said sorry we are busy there is no1 to take your call please email us. Well obviously i did that and got nothing and then the thing hung up on me tried it a few times and just said the same thing. im not in any major rush for the ink to get here its just annoying me that its taking this long to even get sent out i know its Christmas but it shouldn't take that long if it says immediate dispatch. Going to have to hold my tongue when i eventually get through to them. Just leave bad feedback unless they  somehow make things better


----------



## jcandleattic

My gripe? We as a company have to have all year end discussions before the 14th (our international corporate day) and mine has been postponed and rescheduled now 4 times. Because my new supervisor sits in Singapore, it was last rescheduled to 6am my time. (that's 8pm SG time) well, I get in the office today for our video conference meeting only to see that it is postponed yet again to 5pm this evening. So I cancelled the whole thing. I'm not willing to be in the office over 12 hours just because they can't seem to get that ducks in a row. If it gets delayed or cancelled altogether I'm not sure what will happen. I'm sure nothing good. *sigh*


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe... HR depts in Hospitals.......... especially the one that I used to work for and just applied to go back.


----------



## shunt2011

Lin19687 said:


> Gripe... HR depts in Hospitals.......... especially the one that I used to work for and just applied to go back.


They stink for sure.  I've worked in a hospital for 40 years.  Our HR dept is horrible.  I was on an MLOA last year and they removed me totally from the system so my benefits didn't get paid from my disability (managed by them) and guess who had to write a big check when she returned.   Every time one of my residents go on leave there's an issue.


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> Gripe... HR depts in Hospitals..





shunt2011 said:


> Our HR dept is horrible.


 Sorry. 

I griped earlier about my year end discussion and apparently spoke too soon because they called and kept the meeting. And I'm actually shocked at how well I did, and the compensation I got.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I just noticed i am one of maybe like 2 people I know who accepts people the way they are because if i dont like someone i just dont form a relationship with them. But it turns out a whole lot of people around me are not at all like that and want me and everybody else to conform to what they think or like or dont like. And that is horrible. Is not that i let people step over me, but if i know my bestfriend is the #1 neurotic ever then thats fine. But i have to not be that *insert here something he doesnt like about me*. Honestly i am begining to think that i should actually be as “care free” as he thinks I am.


----------



## Chris_S

Its 4.30 am in england and not slept. made a batch last night but it riced and accelerated again. So after just lying in bed for about 3-4 hours i decided to get up finish the washing up and tidy my kitchen up a bit then still wasnt remotely tired so i weighed all oils and butters out for another batch tomorrow i wouldnt be quite so bothered by not sleeping but iv got to go to a beekeeping demo in the morning


----------



## Lin19687

Chris_S said:


> Its 4.30 am in england and not slept. made a batch last night but it riced and accelerated again. So after just lying in bed for about 3-4 hours i decided to get up finish the washing up and tidy my kitchen up a bit then still wasnt remotely tired so i weighed all oils and butters out for another batch tomorrow i wouldnt be quite so bothered by not sleeping but iv got to go to a beekeeping demo in the morning


Ohh  Love BEES !!!
Sorry no sleep for you


----------



## Chris_S

Lin19687 said:


> Ohh  Love BEES !!!
> Sorry no sleep for you



Winters in full swing here in england now so they get moody very quickly this time of the year so the love isnt particually mutual when they attack you. I need to go into my hive tomorrow and sort them out. Dont know if its a world wide issue but hives here have problems with verroea mites and they have to be treated. Last time i went in my hive alone i got attacked. But yes i too love bees when they are well behaved lol. We also have asain hornets on our shores bit too wet up north so as yet no nests have been found locally wasps are bad enough 

I suppose that could be my gripe for today lol moody bees, asain hornets and wasps


----------



## Lin19687

In Winter here we just close them up for the Winter and leave them be.  Too cold up here to open it up.
While I do not have Bees, and we do have Mites, but when I get my hives up and running I will not use Chemicals for the Mites.

Gripe today, Weather is wonky, will be 45 tomorrow   should be 30


----------



## Chris_S

Lin19687 said:


> In Winter here we just close them up for the Winter and leave them be.  Too cold up here to open it up.
> While I do not have Bees, and we do have Mites, but when I get my hives up and running I will not use Chemicals for the Mites.
> 
> Gripe today, Weather is wonky, will be 45 tomorrow   should be 30



Well im kinda reluctantly treating them but if its between using chemicals and an entire colony dying or significantly weakened i also know which id prefer to do.

I only got my bees in june and considering that it is a strong colony seems silly not to treat them. The chemicals and regulations for selling honey in the uk is VERY strict so im sure it wouldnt be allowed if it was harmful to the bees. Pesticides are far worse and they are all over the place.

Do you guys have asain hornets?

Gripe is my cat just the one of them twice today has sat at my window asking to come inside then when i open the window he looks at me like im crazy which is fine when its warm but when its cold which i know we have pretty mild winters compared to some its still cold enough to counteract the heating.

Not really a gripe more confusion 2 days ago i used a crosstrainer for 15 minutes and for the first time in about 3 years now iv been back at the gym for a year now but yet my calfs were crazy sore yesterday yet i did my leg exercises yesterday and today calfs are fine even after doing heavy specific calf exercises just doesnt make any sense to me


----------



## Lin19687

You probably used a different muscle group on the cross trainer, therefore your calves Hate you for trying something new  
LOL


----------



## jcandleattic

Gripe: People in my department (actually only 1 person in the Singapore office) not doing their own job with their own deals but trying to micro-manage the rest of the team. Then after putting myself and another team member on the spot to do all her work she didn't do so the $500m deal didn't go south, and puttung us 4 hours behind on our own work, and having to make that up by working a 16 hour day, coming online tonight and acting like it was no big deal... Grrrrr I am soooooo glad I'm on a 3 week vacation starting at 4pm tomorrow afternoon!!!


----------



## penelopejane

Chris_S said:


> Its 4.30 am in england and not slept. made a batch last night but it riced and accelerated again. So after just lying in bed for about 3-4 hours i decided to get up finish the washing up and tidy my kitchen up a bit then still wasnt remotely tired so i weighed all oils and butters out for another batch tomorrow i wouldnt be quite so bothered by not sleeping but iv got to go to a beekeeping demo in the morning


Have you tried the 4-7-8 breathing technique for sleep?
I was so sceptical at first but I tried it and woke up the next morning thinking did that work? Tried it again and yes it does!!
Worth trying anyway to see if it works for you. 

https://www.healthline.com/health/4-7-8-breathing#1


----------



## Misschief

Slow days at work.... sigh


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, going into HR today to talk about me going back to work there (I left Last year! ) and having to do everything all over again... like get 5 references... Ummm YOU ARE my reference duh.
Oh and the dept that I will be going to has been waiting for 2 positions to fill for 6 months......... You think they would attempt to Try to fill things a bit faster.


----------



## laurahatt214

So I had this soap planned out. It was going to be my very first CP soap to make after not being able to make any in months. I had the FO and colors picked out, everything. So I go to work making the soap, everything was going great! I was happy that it was working out for me, then I pour in the FO and it starts to rice   and now I have 2 plus log molds with bumpy soap that I think is going to just be a waste of items.   So note to self, do not forget to read the notes on the product listing about the FO


----------



## shunt2011

laurahatt214 said:


> So I had this soap planned out. It was going to be my very first CP soap to make after not being able to make any in months. I had the FO and colors picked out, everything. So I go to work making the soap, everything was going great! I was happy that it was working out for me, then I pour in the FO and it starts to rice   and now I have 2 plus log molds with bumpy soap that I think is going to just be a waste of items.   So note to self, do not forget to read the notes on the product listing about the FO



Why are you making so much soap at one time.  You really should make no more than 2 lbs. it can get expensive when things go wrong.  Especially of you have to toss it.


----------



## Chris_S

laurahatt214 said:


> So I had this soap planned out. It was going to be my very first CP soap to make after not being able to make any in months. I had the FO and colors picked out, everything. So I go to work making the soap, everything was going great! I was happy that it was working out for me, then I pour in the FO and it starts to rice   and now I have 2 plus log molds with bumpy soap that I think is going to just be a waste of items.   So note to self, do not forget to read the notes on the product listing about the FO



100% agree with shunt on this one even after months of soaping im only making 1 loaf mold worth at a time. Im still experimenting with fo and seeing what works and as shunt has said it gets expensive when things go wrong. I wish someone had said that to me before my first batch that turned out a complete failure.


----------



## laurahatt214

It was a recipe that I have made several times, the only thing different was the color and FO  Luckily the molds are the small loaf molds   Live and Learn lol.


----------



## melinda48

Lin19687 said:


> Gripe, going into HR today to talk about me going back to work there (I left Last year! ) and having to do everything all over again... like get 5 references... Ummm YOU ARE my reference duh.
> Oh and the dept that I will be going to has been waiting for 2 positions to fill for 6 months......... You think they would attempt to Try to fill things a bit faster.


Five references? Perhaps that is why they have not been able to fill open positions!


----------



## Lin19687

melinda48 said:


> Five references? Perhaps that is why they have not been able to fill open positions!


Tell me about it.... Plus I worked for them for 6-7 years.  And I was told before, when working there, that I could not be a reference for someone, that That had to come from HR ??  so silly, and glad I only have to deal with them in the beginning 


Gripe....  it is going to be 54 F out today, it should be 30


----------



## melinda48

Gripe-my embroidery ,machine failed me this morning as I was stitching out a BBQ apron for our daughter’s fiancée. Bummer! Fortunately, I also bought him a BBQ cookbook. He will get an apron next year (in January).


----------



## Lin19687

gripe....  trying to type with one hand while Lap Kitty's head is resting on one hand


----------



## Misschief

Gripe... I want to make more liquid soap but I don't have enough KOH.


----------



## shunt2011

My poor sweet dog tore her cruciate ligament in her leg and needs surgery.


----------



## amd

Oh, Shari! Poor pup. Hope her surgery goes well and a speedy recovery.

Gripe: I got called into work (our QA manager left in October, so I've been filling in some of the job duties). Also, we're about to get hit with 16+ inches of snow and 50mph winds. Fun times on the prairie!


----------



## Lin19687

@shunt2011 poor pup.  Get a nice roomy Crate as she will need to be crated/contained for a time so she can heal.

@amd  if you send that *&^&*^% stuff here I will send you another 20# box !


----------



## amd

@Lin19687 We only wound up with 10" and the winds didn't last as long as they predicted so the storm wasn't bad at all. Per usual it's the idiot drivers who make the situation worse than it is. I also discovered that my 4-wheel drive doesn't work - or well, I guess I should say that my husband finally agreed with me that the 4-wheel drive doesn't work. I've been telling him that since last winter. It's finally on his to-do list.

Please don't send me another box! I've just started to use the last one you sent me! Frosted pinecones - Lovely soap!


----------



## Lin19687

OMG you have used them all ???
you must be a hairy bunch of people... just kidding LOL

My DD stole most of yours   That's saying something too !


----------



## amd

Ha! Nope, I just meant "the last box you sent me" not the last bar... although that would be quite a feat! Hubby really liked the soap (I haven't tried it for more than hand washing yet, he showered this morning, and I didn't because I'm gross lol). I've probably mentioned [a thousand times] that he's oily skinned, so sometimes my soaps leave him feeling greasy (I designed them to not aggravate my dry skin, so it makes sense). He seems to do a lot better with vegan soaps, so I've been making sure to balance the stash in the shower so that he always has one vegan bar to choose from if he doesn't have one of his salt bars handy. He was excited-in-a-good-way this morning when I showed him the stash and told him there's plenty more where that came from! Although he doesn't think he'll be using Love Spell any time soon... 

Yeah for DD! Give me a while to get through a bit of this box and I'm down for another soap swap! (Just try to control yourself and NOT send me a 200lb heavy thing again... omg. I still die laughing remembering the first time I picked up that box.)

ETA: I'll probably also be tagging you on Instagram today when I post my newest soaps in the shower. 'Cuz I'm a soap nerd who likes to show off what I put in my shower, even if it's not my own soap.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I had a crappy day. My BFF, co-worker & ride to/from work is on vacation so my boss offered to pick me up this morning even though he was off today. Then he forgot. I called another co-worker and asked that she let someone know that I was walking to work & I'd be late. Thankfully I don't live very far from my job. She told my boss (the same boss that told me he'd be off today & then forgot to pick me up was at work today). He met me halfway & I was 15 minutes late. I hope he remembers this when he does our time cards.
It's the end of the year which means that ALL inventory that could ship out HAD to be shipped out no later than today! It was a 3-day work week so I was extremely busy. Then with 1.5 hours left in my work day, the VP decided that 2 large, partially completed orders needed to ship. I was supposed to renew my lease today so I had to get approval from upper management to punch out at the end of my shift, go sign my lease, come back to work, punch back in & finish getting the orders out. And it seems that I did all of that for nothing because the secretary who processes all of the shipping paperwork was overwhelmed and upset that I was getting overtime and she can't because she's salary. So she refused to accept the paperwork for those 2 large orders from me. On the brighter side of things, I got 1.5 hours of overtime even though I was told that the VP said he wanted everything to ship but "absolutely NO overtime allowed".
Because of our work schedules this week, I haven't seen my hubby in 2 days! Other than an occasional text here & there, I haven't talked to him either! I miss him. I'd walk up to his job to see him but I did so much walking & lifting today that my sciatica is flaring up. I'm so glad it's another 4-day weekend. Lol, I need those 2 extra days to recover.


----------



## Lin19687

@SoapAddict415 

@amd DD does the instagram, I don't even have the password lol


Gripe today is there is Still no Snow here


----------



## Lin19687

grrr..

Mammo done on the 8th.  New Doc and Hospital .  Told them that they always do an Ultrasound too and I have 2 markers in the Left

TODAY they call and want to do Bi-lat U/S  grrr.  I start my new job on MONDAY !
Couldn't have called beginning of the week ?  I offered to sit and wait today at what ever site they wanted... nope.
Offered next Wed since I have to wait for my car in the morning, Nope.

So i get to wait till Feb 15th at 8am... DD has Wisdom teeth removal at 11am that day


----------



## msunnerstood

We lost our little buddy Sammy today. I was with him to the last moment. One of the hardest things Ive ever had to do.


----------



## shunt2011

msunnerstood said:


> We lost our little buddy Sammy today. I was with him to the last moment. One of the hardest things Ive ever had to do.
> View attachment 35427



So very sorry for your loss. They are family and it hurts.


----------



## melinda48

lenarenee said:


> Oh goody - a safe play to whine!!
> 
> I have 3 missing Amazon packages that were supposedly delivered Friday.  Their website said to wait 36 hours because sometimes packages are marked delivered before they are really are.
> 
> Then I spend about 2 hours working their website to find out how to report missing packages: clicked a lot of question and answer boxes only to find none of them apply.  Finally got to a chat window where I was told they were "mismarked" and should be delivered in the next 2 days.
> 
> Final step? The little pop-up customer service survey that states Amazon wants to be the most customer service oriented company in the world.
> 
> Btw, I had 2 gallons of Nutiva coconut oil in those orders!  18 bucks each which is the best price I could find as our closest Big Lots doesn't have the big sizes any more.


I always opt for live chat whenever possible. Most companies offer that option; it is most useful and saves you a lot of time.


----------



## melinda48

shunt2011 said:


> So very sorry for your loss. They are family and it hurts.


I am so very sorry for your loss. Our dogs are family members and losing one is never easy.


----------



## Dean

Misschief said:


> Gripe... I want to make more liquid soap but I don't have enough KOH.



I don’t enjoy making LS.  If u lived in LA, I’d give u my KoH.


----------



## Chris_S

msunnerstood said:


> We lost our little buddy Sammy today. I was with him to the last moment. One of the hardest things Ive ever had to do.
> View attachment 35427



So sorry to hear of your loss. I went through 3 weeks of what felt like absolute torture about 5 years ago when my cat got sick, what made it worse was the fact that the insurance company was saying they wouldnt cover me because he got sick a day before the 15 day clause of cover was over. They ended up paying in the end but took ages to get them to say they might and to try in case. Then i had a vet receptionist asking if i had waited so he was covered. Anyways i had get him put down after about 3 weeks it cost me nearly £1k but it was soo soo sad watching him in that way he was doped like mad for most of that time and even the vets assistants were upset that he was getting put down because he was such an amazing character. Also lost family dog a few years ago that was devastating 15 years and he helped me through so much. But iv got teh terror twins now and folks got a terrier too but hes a dog not cats.

Gripe cant sleep nearly 3am and just not tired i had started getting my sleeping pattern back to more normal but work are messing me about big time. Been gym today to take some anger out and it worked and i spent most the evening getting cat cuddles while researching face bar soaps foubd one and setup to make it tomorrow but now i just feel frustrated that i cant sleep


----------



## Arimara

I miss y'all.


----------



## Misschief

Dean said:


> I don’t enjoy making LS.  If u lived in LA, I’d give u my KoH.


I appreciate that. I did order more and it has arrived and I've since decided that I'll only be making liquid soap for me. I'm more of a CP maker than a LS maker. Thank you, though.


----------



## msunnerstood

Chris_S said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss. I went through 3 weeks of what felt like absolute torture about 5 years ago when my cat got sick, what made it worse was the fact that the insurance company was saying they wouldnt cover me because he got sick a day before the 15 day clause of cover was over. They ended up paying in the end but took ages to get them to say they might and to try in case. Then i had a vet receptionist asking if i had waited so he was covered. Anyways i had get him put down after about 3 weeks it cost me nearly £1k but it was soo soo sad watching him in that way he was doped like mad for most of that time and even the vets assistants were upset that he was getting put down because he was such an amazing character. Also lost family dog a few years ago that was devastating 15 years and he helped me through so much. But iv got teh terror twins now and folks got a terrier too but hes a dog not cats.
> 
> Gripe cant sleep nearly 3am and just not tired i had started getting my sleeping pattern back to more normal but work are messing me about big time. Been gym today to take some anger out and it worked and i spent most the evening getting cat cuddles while researching face bar soaps foubd one and setup to make it tomorrow but now i just feel frustrated that i cant sleep


Thank you every one. Sammy got sick this past Sunday and we tried everything to save him. We were at the vet almost daily. It got to the point that he was struggling and there was no more we could try. They sedated him first so he could relax and be comfortable and I spent time with him loving him up. I held onto him as he passed. Ripped my heart out but it was the right thing.


----------



## SaltedFig

msunnerstood said:


> We lost our little buddy Sammy today. I was with him to the last moment. One of the hardest things Ive ever had to do.
> View attachment 35427



So Sorry msunnerstood.
It is both the best and the worst, to be there at the end.

From the photo, it looked like your Sammy got to have a good long life with you


----------



## msunnerstood

SaltedFig said:


> So Sorry msunnerstood.
> It is both the best and the worst, to be there at the end.
> 
> From the photo, it looked like your Sammy got to have a good long life with you


He did, he was 13. That was his rug.. He claimed it and wouldnt let the other dogs lay on it. It was like a childs blanket.. when we moved, that rug had to come with lol He had a spot on my bed too. Its going to be tough going to sleep without him tonight.


----------



## dibbles

msunnerstood said:


> We lost our little buddy Sammy today. I was with him to the last moment. One of the hardest things Ive ever had to do.


I'm so sorry. It's so hard.


----------



## deb8907

msunnerstood said:


> We lost our little buddy Sammy today. I was with him to the last moment. One of the hardest things Ive ever had to do.
> View attachment 35427


I am so very sorry for your loss.  It is harder than can be imagined.  Only time makes it better, bit by bit.


----------



## amd

So.stinking.cold. -15°F is our high today, which is about 10° warmer than yesterday. Supposedly we're supposed to be in the positive teens tomorrow before we sink back into negative 20's. Remind me again why I live in this frozen wasteland? Oh I remember now, it's cost of living is cheap so we can afford to pay our heat bills...


----------



## loriag

Gripe 1- I echo @amd with a weather gripe as this was my first gripe today, that is celcius, it doesn't look better in F that would be -38.  It is pretty bad when you are dreaming of -20 C. 





You would think I live in this-




But I don't!  That was a family just for fun project that a neighborhood family did. 

Gripe 2-
DH decided to make butter tarts (a Canadian thing) for an evening event he is hosting. No problem but I told him I wanted to soap first (in the kitchen).  Than he decided he had to leave to pokemon go twice this afternoon and so told me to soap first. Well that put time tight and he doesn't like to have me in the kitchen when he is in it cooking, as he doesn't like my helpful tips! Sigh..... haven't checked my cookware, but at least the tarts turned out.


----------



## Snowbell

Awesome igloo! And hello from a fellow Manitoban.


----------



## Chris_S

loriag said:


> Gripe 1- I echo @amd with a weather gripe as this was my first gripe today, that is celcius, it doesn't look better in F that would be -38.  It is pretty bad when you are dreaming of -20 C.
> View attachment 35454
> 
> You would think I live in this-
> View attachment 35455
> 
> But I don't!  That was a family just for fun project that a neighborhood family did.
> 
> Gripe 2-
> DH decided to make butter tarts (a Canadian thing) for an evening event he is hosting. No problem but I told him I wanted to soap first (in the kitchen).  Than he decided he had to leave to pokemon go twice this afternoon and so told me to soap first. Well that put time tight and he doesn't like to have me in the kitchen when he is in it cooking, as he doesn't like my helpful tips! Sigh..... haven't checked my cookware, but at least the tarts turned out.



Helpful tips sounds like a backseat driver to me lmao. butter tarts sounds like a strange combination but then again we have butter pies int north England! Basically a pie with sliced pots then slathered in butter. Actually really nice not had one in years though.

I remember making an igloo when i lived in wales for university not that i could of ever fitted inside.

Gripe is this **** headache n insomnia again been in bed since 10pm its now nearly 2am n not remotely tired i am gettung cat cuddles though but thats because he lost the fight for the radiator bed he normally sleeps on and yes literally a fight happens 5-6 times a day minimum


----------



## loriag

Snowbell said:


> Awesome igloo! And hello from a fellow Manitoban.


Hello! The igloo was cool, they lit it up with changing colours at night. 



Chris_S said:


> Helpful tips sounds like a backseat driver to me lmao. butter tarts sounds like a strange combination but then again we have butter pies int north England! Basically a pie with sliced pots then slathered in butter. Actually really nice not had one in years though.
> 
> I remember making an igloo when i lived in wales for university not that i could of ever fitted inside.
> 
> Gripe is this **** headache n insomnia again been in bed since 10pm its now nearly 2am n not remotely tired i am gettung cat cuddles though but thats because he lost the fight for the radiator bed he normally sleeps on and yes literally a fight happens 5-6 times a day minimum


My husband would agree with you on the backseat part!
Butter tarts are wonderful sugary goodness, a tart made with a filling of butter, brown sugar, egg, vanilla, pecans and we put coconut. Some people put raisins instead of nuts.


----------



## Misschief

loriag said:


> Butter tarts are wonderful sugary goodness, a tart made with a filling of butter, brown sugar, egg, vanilla, pecans and we put coconut. Some people put raisins instead of nuts.



Butter tarts are THE best! I put currants or raisins in mine.


----------



## MGM

loriag said:


> Butter tarts are wonderful sugary goodness, a tart made with a filling of butter, brown sugar, egg, vanilla, pecans and we put coconut. Some people put raisins instead of nuts.


COCONUT??? COCONUT??? Sacrilège! We shall have to build a wall....


----------



## Lin19687

@msunnerstood   so sorry   so hard to do


Gripe is going to @amd  and @loriag / @Misschief  / @MGM  (and anyone else I missed in Canada)  You all can keep your Negative numbers Over and Up there. 
  We just had enough here, and it wan't even That cold !


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> @msunnerstood   so sorry   so hard to do
> 
> 
> Gripe is going to @amd  and @loriag / @Misschief  / @MGM  (and anyone else I missed in Canada)  You all can keep your Negative numbers Over and Up there.
> We just had enough here, and it wan't even That cold !


It's not cold here,  hon. We're hovering around 0ºC (32ºF) and have been for a while now. We have snow but it's melting, albeit far too slowly.


----------



## Lin19687

Ok @Misschief your off the hook   lol  It is mainly the Quebec area that I get the cold from.  I still love them up there but do wish they could keep their really arctic air  

Oh my other gripe is that I tried to cut out coffee and missed a day (actually it got too cold to drink so I left it).  I had a mild headache for 3 days.  Better now but gee hate those


----------



## loriag

Misschief said:


> It's not cold here, hon. We're hovering around 0ºC (32ºF) and have been for a while now. We have snow but it's melting, albeit far too slowly.


Boo, I watch your weather as it is on my phone app because Boy3 is there. Boo, boo, boo.


----------



## Misschief

loriag said:


> Boo, I watch your weather as it is on my phone app because Boy3 is there. Boo, boo, boo.


Really? Tell him to get in touch.


----------



## dibbles

Lin19687 said:


> Ok Oh my other gripe is that I tried to cut out coffee and missed a day



No coffee - foolishness. Coffee is a necessity. Every morning, SMF and 2 cups of coffee. The best way to start the day. Of course, I have the luxury of time to do that.


----------



## penelopejane

I have been browsing lots of soap sites to find different soaps for the browsing soap thread. 
The thing that really annoys me is that so many of the sites show you only the wrapped soap. 
This one for instance:
https://www.nicholsonriversoaps.com/product-page/spearmintoatsmilksoap

Admittedly this particular soap is pretty plain but there are lots of others which have decoration which you wouldn't get to see until you bought the soap. 
So annoying.  Is it just me?


----------



## MGM

Misschief said:


> It's not cold here,  hon. We're hovering around 0ºC (32ºF) and have been for a while now. We have snow but it's melting, albeit far too slowly.



I need my four seasons! Was just thinking that as I trudged through the snow walking the dog yesterday. Then more snow fell overnight, which I shovelled. But there's a storm tomorrow: 10-15 cm (4-6"). What I don't like in SW Ontario is the freeze-thaw and freezing rain. I'm from Saskatchewan, where snow falls, stays for 4-6 months, and you're done. None of this warming up, refreezing and ice everywhere! But yes, it's cold there...Minnesota + North Dakota + 500 - 600 miles north....


----------



## melinda48

shunt2011 said:


> My poor sweet dog tore her cruciate ligament in her leg and needs surgery.


Poor baby! Prayers for a speedy recovery for your little pal!


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> You all can keep your Negative numbers Over and Up there.



The negative numbers can stay... but I need to find somewhere else to be. Forecasted on Weds for -60°F wind chill. That's not a typo, I do mean six-zero.


----------



## lenarenee

shunt2011 said:


> My poor sweet dog tore her cruciate ligament in her leg and needs surgery.


 
How is it going now?  She's in a cast and stuck in a crate?  

My cat had the same injury: the cast had her howling like she was stuck in a trap. She had to live in a cage to keep her from jumping and using stairs.  Finally it's time to get the cast off, and vet says she can never be allowed to jump again for the rest of her life.  (seriously? how do you keep a 5 year old cat from jumping?)  We bring her home and she  dashes onto the counter, pushes the screen out of the kitchen window, drops several feet to the porch, dashes down those steps, runs across the yard and up the neighbor's tree. So much for that $2000 check, right?  Actually, except for some arthritis later in life, she was fine. We had to let her do what she wanted though, because the more we tried to restrict her - the more she fought to run and jump.


----------



## lenarenee

msunnerstood said:


> We lost our little buddy Sammy today. I was with him to the last moment. One of the hardest things Ive ever had to do.
> View attachment 35427



I'm so sorry mssunerstood.  How are you doing?


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> The negative numbers can stay... but I need to find somewhere else to be. Forecasted on Weds for -60°F wind chill. That's not a typo, I do mean six-zero.


We are going to be right there as well. Wisconsin is not the place to run.


----------



## msunnerstood

lenarenee said:


> I'm so sorry mssunerstood.  How are you doing?


Still struggling. The house is too quiet. His fur siblings are moping around, reminders everywhere. Its going to take some time. They should be calling any day for us to go pick up his ashes. I think i just need to get through that..


----------



## jcandleattic

Gripe: went to the Dr again for the pain in my shoulder. Again "couldn't find anything" so here I am in so much pain when I move my arm that I barely move my arm, only doing so when absolutely necessary and out of the 3 doctors I've seen for it, none of them will do anything (much) about it. 

Background: A few years ago, the pain in my shoulder was so bad I could barely lift my arm - 2013 I think. I had had pain for a while (few years maybe) but nothing major, it just keep getting worse and worse. Finally decided to go to the dr. (I am soo not a dr person unless I feel it's VERY necessary) well they did an MRI and found that I had a torn rotator cuff and and an inflamed/impinged tendon along with a damaged shoulder muscle (can't remember name of muscle, it's the muscle right under the shoulder blade). Well, they recommended PT for the muscle, and for the torn cuff (which I did) but that didn't help, so then they recommended surgery, which I did. That helped the cuff - made it about 75% better. Didn't do a thing for the muscle (problem is it's always constricted and never relaxes, no matter how much massage and therapy happens it will just tighten right back up within a few hours - they even tried a temporary stint to force it to loosen, all that did was make the muscle tighten around the stint - they claim that has never happened) 
ANYWAY, the same pain I had years ago is back and I can barely raise my arm without severe pain. Had another MRI (3rd one now) that AGAIN showed nothing (second one showed the healed cuff, but still the impinged tendon and damaged muscle, this shows same as 2nd) So because there is nothing they can see on paper it MUST be in my head. (Oh and did I mention that the tendon makes it sound like I'm rolling dice when I do move my arm? But apparently "that's normal" even though my other shoulder doesn't make that sound and nobody I know that has healthy shoulders makes that sound, but it's normal...)

One of the dr's prescribed a muscle relaxer, however even at only 4mg all that does is put me to sleep. I have used prescription strength Naproxen, but in order to get any relief at all I have to take triple the prescribed amount, and all that's going to do is ruin my kidneys!! 

And this is why I don't go to Dr's. 

Sorry for the long rant. But that's what the thread is here for right? LOL


----------



## msunnerstood

jcandleattic said:


> Gripe: went to the Dr again for the pain in my shoulder. Again "couldn't find anything" so here I am in so much pain when I move my arm that I barely move my arm, only doing so when absolutely necessary and out of the 3 doctors I've seen for it, none of them will do anything (much) about it.
> 
> Background: A few years ago, the pain in my shoulder was so bad I could barely lift my arm - 2013 I think. I had had pain for a while (few years maybe) but nothing major, it just keep getting worse and worse. Finally decided to go to the dr. (I am soo not a dr person unless I feel it's VERY necessary) well they did an MRI and found that I had a torn rotator cuff and and an inflamed/impinged tendon along with a damaged shoulder muscle (can't remember name of muscle, it's the muscle right under the shoulder blade). Well, they recommended PT for the muscle, and for the torn cuff (which I did) but that didn't help, so then they recommended surgery, which I did. That helped the cuff - made it about 75% better. Didn't do a thing for the muscle (problem is it's always constricted and never relaxes, no matter how much massage and therapy happens it will just tighten right back up within a few hours - they even tried a temporary stint to force it to loosen, all that did was make the muscle tighten around the stint - they claim that has never happened)
> ANYWAY, the same pain I had years ago is back and I can barely raise my arm without severe pain. Had another MRI (3rd one now) that AGAIN showed nothing (second one showed the healed cuff, but still the impinged tendon and damaged muscle, this shows same as 2nd) So because there is nothing they can see on paper it MUST be in my head. (Oh and did I mention that the tendon makes it sound like I'm rolling dice when I do move my arm? But apparently "that's normal" even though my other shoulder doesn't make that sound and nobody I know that has healthy shoulders makes that sound, but it's normal...)
> 
> One of the dr's prescribed a muscle relaxer, however even at only 4mg all that does is put me to sleep. I have used prescription strength Naproxen, but in order to get any relief at all I have to take triple the prescribed amount, and all that's going to do is ruin my kidneys!!
> 
> And this is why I don't go to Dr's.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant. But that's what the thread is here for right? LOL


 I have struggled with chronic severe back pain for a couple of years now and also could not find any relief no matter what they tried including several rounds of very expensive injections I went to a different doctor and they told me that there is a drug that is normally used for depression but that has had very positive results with pain relief. I was suspicious at 1st thinking maybe he thought I needed an anti-depressant and just didn't want to tell me but I looked it up when I got home and read the studies so I started to take it. My pain went from an 8 to 9 to A 1 on bad days. He prescribed Cymbalta.  The 1st 2 weeks were heck because it made me really drowsy but after that it leveled out


----------



## jcandleattic

Thanks @msunnerstood - I'll take that into consideration. 

I need to find a new dr anyway, as our insurance changed and the last dr I went to isn't in our PPO, so when I find a dr again I will bring this up if nothing he finds is a fix.


----------



## amd

current temp is -18, feels like -47 with windchill. South Dakota is officially closed! Just kidding, although most of our schools and colleges are closed and many businesses have closed. Tomorrow will be a stay home day for me as well. (Soap or Supernatural binge watching? Stay tuned!) Why do I live somewhere that is trying to kill me?


----------



## Meena

msunnerstood said:


> Still struggling. The house is too quiet. His fur siblings are moping around, reminders everywhere. Its going to take some time. They should be calling any day for us to go pick up his ashes. I think i just need to get through that..



So, so, very sorry about your little buddy!  What a great photo you posted of him -- those Eyes!!  What a sweet soul he was.  Our animal guides are with us for much too short a time ...  very sad.  Yes, time ...  time will do it.
Sending you love!


----------



## Meena

jcandleattic said:


> Gripe: went to the Dr again for the pain in my shoulder. Again "couldn't find anything" so here I am in so much pain when I move my arm that I barely move my arm, only doing so when absolutely necessary and out of the 3 doctors I've seen for it, none of them will do anything (much) about it.
> 
> Had another MRI (3rd one now) that AGAIN showed nothing (second one showed the healed cuff, but still the impinged tendon and damaged muscle, this shows same as 2nd) So because there is nothing they can see on paper it MUST be in my head. (Oh and did I mention that the tendon makes it sound like I'm rolling dice when I do move my arm? But apparently "that's normal" even though my other shoulder doesn't make that sound and nobody I know that has healthy shoulders makes that sound, but it's normal...)
> 
> One of the dr's prescribed a muscle relaxer, however even at only 4mg all that does is put me to sleep. I have used prescription strength Naproxen, but in order to get any relief at all I have to take triple the prescribed amount, and all that's going to do is ruin my kidneys!!
> 
> And this is why I don't go to Dr's.



Doctors are IDIOTS!!!  I agree with you, I ONLY go if it's absolutely necessary.  Western, Allopathic medicine is next to worthless.  If they can't suppress the symptoms with pharmaceuticals or cut it out, they are CLUELESS!  It's so massively pathetic and disgusting!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said: ↑
We lost our little buddy Sammy today. I was with him to the last moment. One of the hardest things Ive ever had to do.

Sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## Meena

MGM said:


> COCONUT??? COCONUT??? Sacrilège! We shall have to build a wall....


----------



## jcandleattic

Meena said:


> Doctors are IDIOTS!!!  I agree with you, I ONLY go if it's absolutely necessary.  Western, Allopathic medicine is next to worthless.  If they can't suppress the symptoms with pharmaceuticals or cut it out, they are CLUELESS!  It's so massively pathetic and disgusting!!


Eh, I'd rather that than the one doctor who told me to find a river and pull some horsetooth plant or something like that (can't remember what he actually said). I'd rather the pain be gone. I went to an MD, not a homeopathic practitioner.


----------



## Meena

jcandleattic said:


> Eh, I'd rather that than the one doctor who told me to find a river and pull some horsetooth plant or something like that (can't remember what he actually said). I'd rather the pain be gone. I went to an MD, not a homeopathic practitioner.



Plants usually work better, imo.  
but... Leaving that one aside, I have a truly GREAT massage therapist who I call "miracle worker."  PM me if you want her name and number.


----------



## jcandleattic

Meena said:


> Plants usually work better, imo.
> but... Leaving that one aside, I have a truly GREAT massage therapist who I call "miracle worker."  PM me if you want her name and number.


As for plants and homeopathic medicine, that has not been my experience. It works to a degree, but not as well as pharmaceuticals. At least not in my experience. I was more taken aback, not that he suggested the plant, but that he told me to go harvest it myself from a river, instead of going to a GNC, or prescribing something. 

Trust me I've been to massage therapists, PT therapists, chiropractors, the works, the muscle just will not relax no matter what. 
It's more the shoulder and impingement that causes the pain though, not the muscle. The muscle has been this way since I was a teen, my body has learned to adapt.


----------



## Meena

Jeeeez, I ordered KOH 6 days ago and I just got the shipping notice that it's going out today!! OMG, talk about long processing time, Jim!  Won't arrive until Feb. 5 now.

So, since shampoo bars are on indefinite hold (maybe permanent hold), all I can make is more bar soap for the next week.


----------



## shunt2011

It’s -8 degrees and -35 with the wind chill. Dang it’s cold outside. We haven’t had this kind of cold in years. Feel sorry for those who experience it’s regularly.  My old bones don’t like it one bit.


----------



## Snowbell

Woke up this morning to -40 with a windshield of -51 c. And a hubby broken down on the side of the highway. Command start does not work in this weather


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Snowbell said:


> Woke up this morning to -40 with a windshield of -51 c. And a hubby broken down on the side of the highway. Command start does not work in this weather



hope he is ok--those temps are no joke


----------



## Snowbell

Yes he was fine. Flat tire. His vehicle was warmer than mine by the time I got to him. He just didn’t want to play with getting the spare tire out without the sun up. Yes the sun makes a huge difference in the temperatures


----------



## MGM

Snowbell said:


> Yes the sun makes a huge difference in the temperatures


I remember my grandmother's funeral, 10 years ago this week, where I went to Northern Alberta and stayed with my aunt and uncle in their house on a remote lake. I was there for 3 days, and day and night, even with the sun shining on it, the thermometer did not budge from -40 (I don't need to specify C or F, because -40 is where the two scales meet). They built their house next door to where my Grandma lived most of her life and I thought about her living there all those years with no central heating, no running water or indoor bathroom of course, definitely no electricity, traveling mainly by horse and sled. Thought about my Grandpa who came from Ukraine at age 16 and spent his first winter living in an abandoned boxcar before he could built a sod house in time for the next winter. All that they did--in that weather, no less!--and I complain when I have to walk the dog around the block


----------



## Misschief

My gripe today is more of a sad. The grands had their first day at their new schools yesterday. My grandson had a great day; he's boy #7 in a class of 26 kids. They were thrilled to have another boy in the class. My granddaughter, on the other hand, had a really disappointing day. Not one other student spoke to her or even acknowledged her. She went home in tears. It will get better, but that's a rough start.


----------



## Snowbell

That’s so sad. What grade is she in. My oldest had the same problem after we moved, it seems the older the kids the harder it is to break into the groups (most of these kids have been friends since kindergarten). But it will get better for her, just frustrating in the meantime.


----------



## Misschief

Snowbell said:


> That’s so sad. What grade is she in. My oldest had the same problem after we moved, it seems the older the kids the harder it is to break into the groups (most of these kids have been friends since kindergarten). But it will get better for her, just frustrating in the meantime.


She's 14, in Grade 9.


----------



## Snowbell

Ouch, I was really hoping she was younger. Hopefully she can sign up for school activities, smaller groups working together is usually all the ice breaker they need.


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> She's 14, in Grade 9.



14 year old girls are THE WORST.  Your granddaughter is probably beautiful and the other girls were dreading the competition for boys ... which is about all 14 year old girls are concerned about!

(Just my cynical opinion!)


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> current temp is -18, feels like -47 with windchill. South Dakota is officially closed! Just kidding, although most of our schools and colleges are closed and many businesses have closed. Tomorrow will be a stay home day for me as well. (Soap or Supernatural binge watching? Stay tuned!) Why do I live somewhere that is trying to kill me?


Same reason I do. Alligators, Tarantulas and Hurricanes.


----------



## Misschief

Meena said:


> 14 year old girls are THE WORST.  Your granddaughter is probably beautiful and the other girls were dreading the competition for boys ... which is about all 14 year old girls are concerned about!
> 
> (Just my cynical opinion!)


LOL.. yeah, that's what I think. She's a very outgoing, friendly, and non-judgemental young lady. She'll make friends in short time, I'm sure.


----------



## Lin19687

Better to have everyone ignore her then to have someone be mean.  It just means that she fit in and no one noticed   that is a Good thing


----------



## Susie

She needs to join a club or other activity ASAP.  Instant friends!  That's what my daughter did when starting a new school in her sophomore year.


----------



## Misschief

To follow up: I spoke to my daughter last night and asked how Trinity is doing. It turns out there's one other girl who has all the same classes Trin has and they started chatting. This girl mentioned that everyone was afraid to start a conversation with her because they thought she was a total badass; she dresses in her own style, she has an industrial piercing, and more. The assumption was that she'd be trouble. OR that she was a snob and a bitch and would become one of the it crowd because her makeup was absolutely flawless and she didn't talk to anyone (she's shy at first). 

Trin and this girl discovered that they have a lot in common and are already friends. 

@Susie, interesting you say that. She is in a Drama Arts class. They have decided that she will be one of the makeup people because of her skills with makeup. She's thrilled! And I know that will get her friends, too. I'm not worried about her anymore.


----------



## Misschief

Meena said:


> 14 year old girls are THE WORST.  Your granddaughter is probably beautiful and the other girls were dreading the competition for boys ... which is about all 14 year old girls are concerned about!
> 
> (Just my cynical opinion!)


She IS beautiful, Meena.... inside and out.


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> She IS beautiful, Meena.... inside and out.
> View attachment 35758



ohhh, indeed!  <3  But i knew she must be because you are her grandmum!  

They won't be able to resist her for long.


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> To follow up: I spoke to my daughter last night and asked how Trinity is doing. It turns out there's one other girl who has all the same classes Trin has and they started chatting. This girl mentioned that everyone was afraid to start a conversation with her because they thought she was a total badass; she dresses in her own style, she has an industrial piercing, and more. The assumption was that she'd be trouble. OR that she was a snob and a bitch and would become one of the it crowd because her makeup was absolutely flawless and she didn't talk to anyone (she's shy at first).
> 
> Trin and this girl discovered that they have a lot in common and are already friends.
> 
> @Susie, interesting you say that. She is in a Drama Arts class. They have decided that she will be one of the makeup people because of her skills with makeup. She's thrilled! And I know that will get her friends, too. I'm not worried about her anymore.



perfect place to insert happy feet


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe,  Decided to do some Lip Balms................... now I can't find the recipe I had years ago, after finding a few months ago.  grrr


----------



## Meena

Two gripes right now (speaking of can't find, Lin):

1.  I've LOST my ROE that came around a week or two ago (but I did add it to some oils already, at least not a Total disaster!)

2.  I can't go back to work tomorrow!! I have to wait for my doctor to come in *Tuesday* and do the release note because the other docs in her office would Not do it last Friday!  So, more lost wages on top of doctor bills that I rarely ever have.  The next month could be Very interesting...


----------



## LaToya

I have got to stop procrastinating about going through and shredding junk mail because now I have a whole 3 piles on the counter.


----------



## Hendejm

Meena said:


> Jeeeez, I ordered KOH 6 days ago and I just got the shipping notice that it's going out today!! OMG, talk about long processing time, Jim!  Won't arrive until Feb. 5 now.
> 
> So, since shampoo bars are on indefinite hold (maybe permanent hold), all I can make is more bar soap for the next week.


Any chance it was Bramble Berry?  They are super slow at shipping!  I avoid them st all costs now.


----------



## Clarice

I have also had bad experiences with them, ditto on avoid or last resort!


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> Any chance it was Bramble Berry?  They are super slow at shipping!  I avoid them st all costs now.



No, it was The Lye Guy.  Really good prices if you don't count the shipping cost.


----------



## Dawni

Spelling and punctuation. 

The lack of it is a big, daily gripe for me. 

And I'm not talking about here on the forum, in case anyone wants to take offense lol.. but if you feel offended, sorry, but not sorry 

I'm talking about the lack of proper punctuation and misspelled words in formal letters, emails, business correspondence, school papers, etc.. Aargh!


----------



## lenarenee

Glad to see things worked out. 

But for anyone with kids in the same position - pack them half a dozen really good cookies or large brownies in their lunch. They can share some joy and start breaking ground.

When the boys were younger and someone started to hassle or pick on them - I issued an invitation to come over to play. We make cookies or pizza or some kid friendly food and then let them play video games. It always worked to be pro-active before a history of bad feelings and fear had time to develop.  (I'm sure there will always be one exception somewhere though)


----------



## Chris_S

Gripe cant sleep again past 4am a few yawns and thats all crazy because i went the gym yesterday and that usually sends me to sleep earlier than usual but not tonight. Going to put some verve, richard ashcroft or john mayor on my phine because my pc seems to have decided it wants nothing to do with my monitor

I got my lye today abit peeved off that i didnt notice they also sell metal votive molds and wick pins for quite alot cheaper than i last bought them for a while back but with postage it goes up but if i had noticed this before ordering lye i could of spread the postage cost but oh well dont need them really unless i start selling my candles in which case i can always buy more to make it worth while.


----------



## Lin19687

GRIPE,  You shovel the driveway 2 times AFTER the plows look like they are gone.  Wake up in the morning to find they came by again and there are Chunks that were wet and now hard 
  I never win that battle.


----------



## Misschief

Dawni said:


> Spelling and punctuation.
> 
> The lack of it is a big, daily gripe for me.
> 
> And I'm not talking about here on the forum, in case anyone wants to take offense lol.. but if you feel offended, sorry, but not sorry
> 
> I'm talking about the lack of proper punctuation and misspelled words in formal letters, emails, business correspondence, school papers, etc.. Aargh!


I am SO with you on this one. My daughter considers me the grammar police; we laugh about it often. It drives me crazy, though, when someone who is N. American educated, including a 4-year university degree, cannot differentiate between it's and its or there, their, and they're.... and, when it's pointed out, simply shrugs her shoulders and says, "You know what I mean." (I'm speaking of one of my nieces, incidentally.)


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Misschief said:


> I am SO with you on this one. My daughter considers me the grammar police; we laugh about it often. It drives me crazy, though, when someone who is N. American educated, including a 4-year university degree, cannot differentiate between it's and its or there, their, and they're.... and, when it's pointed out, simply shrugs her shoulders and says, "You know what I mean." (I'm speaking of one of my nieces, incidentally.)



Do not forget “your” and “you’re”.
I third this. I studied literature, i cant stand those mistakes SPECIALLY if they come from publicity cause that is what people read. And lets not talk about publicity that comes from the government. How can they just not hire someone who knows how to spell?


----------



## Kurt

When I'm cooking dinner (which is always), and no one is ready to eat at the scheduled time. Especially, after I make SEVERAL announcements about using the restroom, washing hands, dinner in 10 minutes etc, etc.

When I say dinner will be served at 6pm, then you better make like a 5am marine at boot camp and get your sorry excuse for a bleepity bleeping bleeper in that chair by 6 pm!! If not, we'll be having a face to face. Actually, I'd probably just keep it all inside and tell my therapist later but you get the point.

Thx, rant over.

And another thing, sit up straight, hats off, phones out of sight, TV off, elbows off the table, and stop chewing like a farm animal.


----------



## MGM

Lol @Kurt that's a big list. There are days when I just give up and am pleased that they use utensils (albeit barely) ...


----------



## BattleGnome

10” of snow last night. 31F forecasted for tomorrow. 17F forecasted for Friday. At least my husband stayed home to get the driveway done (not that he had much of a choice, I took his truck last night and my sedan doesn’t have 4 wheel drive)


----------



## Kurt

@MGM, trust me, the list is a lot longer it's just I'm new here and don't want these lovely folks to think I'm a nutbag.


----------



## Misschief

I was hoping I had "just" a cold; it has turned into bronchitis..... again. I'm home for the remainder of the week, which would be fine if I actually felt like doing anything. I don't.


----------



## Dawni

Hope you feel better sooner @Misschief! Don't go policing for now lol we'll take it up again when you're better  

@Kurt I feel the same about my teenager! It's a daily struggle with my inner demon to not turn berserker on him lol


----------



## amd

Double ear infection again. I'm trying to work through it but I'm so dizzy and lethargic. I want to go home to bed!


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> Double ear infection again. I'm trying to work through it but I'm so dizzy and lethargic. I want to go home to bed!



Hope you’re feeling better soon. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Misschief and amd, you guys take care of yourself and hopefully you two feel better soon!!


----------



## earlene

amd said:


> Double ear infection again. I'm trying to work through it but I'm so dizzy and lethargic. I want to go home to bed!


I am so sorry to hear about your double ear infection, amd.  I do hope you are being treated with anti-biotics.  One of my ears sustained hearing loss as a child, which was the result of multiple ear infections in that ear.  The pain alone, however is pretty darn unbearable, maybe more so as we get older.


----------



## amd

Thanks @earlene I've been on antibiotics since Monday, I'm just a tough customer. I had damage to one ear which has made me vulnerable to ear infections ever since - I get them 3-4x a year. Add to that fact that I have really thick mucus - my ENT told me that I have the thickest mucus he's ever seen, and then he met my son who inherited that lovely thick mucus gene... It's not uncommon for me to have to do a round or two of antibiotics to get it to clear up. 

@Misschief we should find some good nurses to take care of us!


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> Thanks @earlene I've been on antibiotics since Monday, I'm just a tough customer. I had damage to one ear which has made me vulnerable to ear infections ever since - I get them 3-4x a year. Add to that fact that I have really thick mucus - my ENT told me that I have the thickest mucus he's ever seen, and then he met my son who inherited that lovely thick mucus gene... It's not uncommon for me to have to do a round or two of antibiotics to get it to clear up.
> 
> @Misschief we should find some good nurses to take care of us!


No kidding! I think I've turned the corner. I've been in bed ALL day today, running a fever. Just got up a few minutes ago and my temp is back to normal.


----------



## Lin19687

They have those flushes for ear wax.  Not sure it that would help at all, maybe with some natural anti-fungal herb liquid?

Hope you guys feel better !


----------



## Lin19687

gripe....... getting ready for some more SNOW


----------



## Misschief

Major gripe... I've now had this cold/flu for almost 2 weeks and it's nowhere near breaking. My head feels like it did on day one, still stuffed, still have a tight cough that's not loosening up. I was off work for one full week and have only been to work half a day this week. I can't afford this. 

AND

John (DH) now has it, too. And he's keeping me awake at night with his coughing. At least, he's coughing.

AND

I now have an abscessed tooth.  Will this EVER get better?


----------



## shunt2011

After working a my job for 40 years just found out my job title has been eliminated and a new one created that I must re-apply to.  I have a strong feeling they are just trying to clean house.  I also suspect this time next month I may be unemployed.  I have never been without a job or two since I was 15 years old.  I am so sick to my stomach and worried now.  There are a lot of us that will be scrambling to keep our jobs. I have to do a Resume and apply by Tuesday.  So unfair and sickening. I love my job and really will be sad if I have to leave.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

shunt2011 said:


> After working a my job for 40 years just found out my job title has been eliminated and a new one created that I must re-apply to.  I have a strong feeling they are just trying to clean house.  I also suspect this time next month I may be unemployed.  I have never been without a job or two since I was 15 years old.  I am so sick to my stomach and worried now.  There are a lot of us that will be scrambling to keep our jobs. I have to do a Resume and apply by Tuesday.  So unfair and sickening. I love my job and really will be sad if I have to leave.


Do you not have the option of taking redundancy? Someone I know had been in a job for a long time and the company did this, hoping he would reapply rather than the other people. But the payout meant that he could basically coast along until retirement without having to work at all! He thanked them for the time, but wasn't going to go through the hassle


----------



## Meena

Oh honey, that's so shocking,  but Ive seen it before.  Don't lose hope; it may just be a formality.  I will keep you in my thoughts.  Sending you Love and blessings.


----------



## Dawni

Hugs for you both @Misschief and @shunt2011!

Sending out good vibes to you.. Hopefully the universe will come around and everything will be well soon.


----------



## shunt2011

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Do you not have the option of taking redundancy? Someone I know had been in a job for a long time and the company did this, hoping he would reapply rather than the other people. But the payout meant that he could basically coast along until retirement without having to work at all! He thanked them for the time, but wasn't going to go through the hassle


That may be a possibility if there's no other job in the system.  4 years ago our hospital supposedly merged with two other systems (we were the smallest) unfortunately it was more like a takeover and it's all starting to show.   I'm almost 60 so if I can take that, I can use that until I decide if I want to find another job or start my own business.  I have a couple options.   It's just hard because I really like what I do and am good at it.


----------



## cmzaha

shunt2011 said:


> That may be a possibility if there's no other job in the system.  4 years ago our hospital supposedly merged with two other systems (we were the smallest) unfortunately it was more like a takeover and it's all starting to show.   I'm almost 60 so if I can take that, I can use that until I decide if I want to find another job or start my own business.  I have a couple options.   It's just hard because I really like what I do and am good at it.


I am so sorry to hear this is happening to you, there are so many sneaky ways to clean house. Will be sending prayers your way for keeping your job. It is so hard as we get older, as businesses down scale, and weed out the higher paid employees replacing them with new younger employees at lower pay scales. 
Good Luck to you


----------



## IrishLass

Oh no! I'm very sorry to hear that Shari. That really sucks. I am praying for a very positive outcome for you.......and for you, too, Mischief!


IrishLass


----------



## zanzalawi

we're going through a very similar situation now @shunt2011 , merging with a hospital and then splitting from them, being bought by another big company and now being dumped by that company, sold to another. the uncertainty is nerve wracking, i know that feeling , i'm so sorry you're going through it. 
excellent employees are hard to come by, i hope they know what they've got in you!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Sorry to hear that Shunt2011, the same thing happened when I was 59 so I know how you feel--its esp scarey at that age.  luckily for us the state sent us to school (we were factory workers). I hope everything works out for you in your new endeavors--hopefully you can find something else that you love, whether its starting your own business or finding another job you love


----------



## Jane Jacobsen

Major gripe:  i had surgery to remove a skin cancer from the tip of my nose and now my whole face is swollen and sore.  The little bugger spread while I was resisting the idea of surgery so the incision was huge.  It hurts like blue blazes and I look like a swollen monster.  So I'm in hiding until the swelling and redness goes down and now I'm sick of my own company.

To make matters worse I went to run the dishwasher and I'm out of the rinse agent I need to combat our excessively hard water.  I use citric acid and can't find the 5-lb container I just purchased a month ago.  I searched through all my cupboards but bending over to look below causes pressure to rise and makes my face hurt more

Thanks for this thread.  I really needed to let off steam.  This, too, shall pass, but not soon enough.


----------



## Misschief

Jane Jacobsen said:


> Major gripe:  i had surgery to remove a skin cancer from the tip of my nose and now my whole face is swollen and sore.  The little bugger spread while I was resisting the idea of surgery so the incision was huge.  It hurts like blue blazes and I look like a swollen monster.  So I'm in hiding until the swelling and redness goes down and now I'm sick of my own company.
> 
> To make matters worse I went to run the dishwasher and I'm out of the rinse agent I need to combat our excessively hard water.  I use citric acid and can't find the 5-lb container I just purchased a month ago.  I searched through all my cupboards but bending over to look below causes pressure to rise and makes my face hurt more
> 
> Thanks for this thread.  I really needed to let off steam.  This, too, shall pass, but not soon enough.


Sometimes you just have to whine. Look after yourself and don't sweat the small stuff. I hope you heal quickly and completely.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Jane Jacobsen said:


> Major gripe:  i had surgery to remove a skin cancer from the tip of my nose and now my whole face is swollen and sore.  The little bugger spread while I was resisting the idea of surgery so the incision was huge.  It hurts like blue blazes and I look like a swollen monster.  So I'm in hiding until the swelling and redness goes down and now I'm sick of my own company.
> 
> To make matters worse I went to run the dishwasher and I'm out of the rinse agent I need to combat our excessively hard water.  I use citric acid and can't find the 5-lb container I just purchased a month ago.  I searched through all my cupboards but bending over to look below causes pressure to rise and makes my face hurt more
> 
> Thanks for this thread.  I really needed to let off steam.  This, too, shall pass, but not soon enough.



 yes its good to let off steam--heal fast. and I hope ya find your citric acid soon


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe ... it is going to Snow .. again Sat, then AGAIN Monday.
Umm hello Winter is suppose to be over now.
Thanks global warming for moving my Winter from Dec-Feb to Feb- ??


@shunt2011   Maybe try and see if they have an easier job that you can sail along with till you want to retire ?


----------



## shunt2011

@shunt2011   Maybe try and see if they have an easier job that you can sail along with till you want to retire ?[/QUOTE]

If I can't keep the job I currently have (different title), I'm going to retire.  I will not work here and end up taking a pay cut, having to work weekends and holidays.   I did that for 25 of my 40 years.   I love what I do and am good at it.   I've worked hard to get to where I am.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> Gripe ... it is going to Snow .. again Sat, then AGAIN Monday.
> Umm hello Winter is suppose to be over now.
> Thanks global warming for moving my Winter from Dec-Feb to Feb- ??
> 
> 
> @shunt2011   Maybe try and see if they have an easier job that you can sail along with till you want to retire ?



its snowing here now and last I heard its supposed to most of the weekend--I am trying to be positive but I just want it to stop


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Why oh why cant people comprehend what they are reading?!


----------



## Misschief

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Why oh why cant people comprehend what they are reading?!


Because most people only skim, they don't actually read. We see it all the time when we send out proofs. They can't even find mistakes on their own business cards, and that's a 3.5" x 2" piece of paper.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Misschief said:


> Because most people only skim, they don't actually read. We see it all the time when we send out proofs. They can't even find mistakes on their own business cards, and that's a 3.5" x 2" piece of paper.



Oh god yes and my personal favorite is the signs at the door “push” and they pull, “pull” and they push. Why?! 


But i was thinking about someone fighting me because... i agreed with then. No, i did not say “i agree with you” explicitly but that is what the text was saying.


----------



## Misschief

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Oh god yes and my personal favorite is the signs at the door “push” ans they pull, “pull” and they push. Why?!
> 
> 
> But i was thinking about someone fighting me because... i agreed with then. No, i did not say “i agree with you” explicitly but that is what the text was saying.


LOL.. yup, they see what they want to see.


----------



## IngridK

Jane Jacobsen said:


> So I'm in hiding until the swelling and redness goes down and now I'm sick of my own company.
> 
> To make matters worse I went to run the dishwasher and I'm out of the rinse agent I need to combat our excessively hard water.  I use citric acid and can't find the 5-lb container I just purchased a month ago.  I searched through all my cupboards but bending over to look below causes pressure to rise and makes my face hurt more
> 
> I know what you mean about hating your own company when healing up from a surgery. I **** near lost my mind week 8 of being housebound, alone after a hip replacement! Waiting to feel better is the worst!!!
> 
> Question; how much citric acid do you use in your dishwasher? I have insanely hard water as well and am alwaus looking for tips and tricks to make my life easier and my drains running better.
> TIA
> Ingrid


----------



## Jane Jacobsen

I use just a tablespoon of citric acid.  Just enough to fill the dispenser cup.  I used to use Lemmi Shine until I started researching making ny own household cleaners and discovered how inexpensive it is to make your own.  I looked up Lemmi Shine on their website and Lemmi Shine is just pure citric acid at anout three times the cost.   Lemmi Shine is very effective but very expensive.  I just paid $4.00 for 14 poinds f ciitric acid.  No brainer.  

A 50/50 mixture of citric acid and bakins soda slowly dampened with hydrogen peroxide and hardened in an ice cube tray makes very effective fizzy toilet ckeaners, too.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe   

It snowed last night............. 14 inches of Heavy wet snow


----------



## melinda48

Lin19687 said:


> Gripe ... it is going to Snow .. again Sat, then AGAIN Monday.
> Umm hello Winter is suppose to be over now.
> Thanks global warming for moving my Winter from Dec-Feb to Feb- ??
> 
> 
> @shunt2011   Maybe try and see if they have an easier job that you can sail along with till you want to retire ?


Be grateful you are not in Upstate New York where you can’t even plan on planting u til after Memorial Day! If you have a good book to read, the weather won’t matter.


----------



## Lin19687

And that is why I don't live in Northern VT, NH or Maine 
not that I am a good gardener anyway


----------



## SoapAddict415

My gripe is a co-worker who keeps asking me if my soap is "shea butter soap" and if I sell shea butter. I'm not sure what "shea butter soap" is.  I've told her SEVERAL times that my soap contains 8% organic shea butter and I don't sell containers of African shea butter. They sell those in the beauty supply shops. She can get them almost anywhere! I'm considering buying some shea butter mp base or creating a recipe using the maximum amount of shea (I think that's 15%) and making her a few bars so she'll stop asking me for shea butter soap.


----------



## melinda48

Sweetly tell her there is no such thing as “Shea Butter soap” that you know of. When she insists that there is, which she will, ask her to get you a bar so you can examine the ingredients and then wait for it.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

melinda48 said:


> Sweetly tell her there is no such thing as “Shea Butter soap” that you know of. When she insists that there is, which she will, ask her to get you a bar so you can examine the ingredients and then wait for it.



I like this idea!!!


----------



## Dawni

SoapAddict415 said:


> My gripe is a co-worker who keeps asking me if my soap is "shea butter soap" and if I sell shea butter. I'm not sure what "shea butter soap" is.  I've told her SEVERAL times that my soap contains 8% organic shea butter and I don't sell containers of African shea butter. They sell those in the beauty supply shops. She can get them almost anywhere! I'm considering buying some shea butter mp base or creating a recipe using the maximum amount of shea (I think that's 15%) and making her a few bars so she'll stop asking me for shea butter soap.


Maybe she means a soap that has a lot of shea? Lol The Body Shop, Olay and Dove all have "shea butter beauty bar/soap" and maybe she got the idea from something like that?

Here's a local one that's also labeled as shea butter soap





Gripe: headache all day ugh.. And on the night the baby slept early and I could have made soap.


----------



## IngridK

Jane Jacobsen said:


> I use just a tablespoon of citric acid.  Just enough to fill the dispenser cup.  I used to use Lemmi Shine until I started researching making ny own household cleaners and discovered how inexpensive it is to make your own.  I looked up Lemmi Shine on their website and Lemmi Shine is just pure citric acid at anout three times the cost.   Lemmi Shine is very effective but very expensive.  I just paid $4.00 for 14 poinds f ciitric acid.  No brainer.


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe.
New office job has overhead vents for heat/ac.  At about 10 - 10:40 someone must be smoking near the outside intake vents..... it comes through the inside vents and STINKS !!!!!!!

I just sent an email to my boss... in the same room...  I bet she hates me right about now lol.

When i find out who owns/manages the office building I will be sending an email or call.  
It gives me a headache


----------



## msunnerstood

Cancer sucks. My Husbands aunt, the women who stood by my side and gave me the strength to fight doctors and even his own mother so I could live up to his wishes as he lay in the ICU near death for 16 weeks, who carried a gene that predisposed her to cancer, that fought uterine cancer and won, that fought brain cancer and won, was diagnosed two weeks ago with lung cancer (She never smoked) and was given 6 months to live.Passed away just 3 hours ago.


----------



## Dawni

msunnerstood said:


> Cancer sucks. My Husbands aunt, the women who stood by my side and gave me the strength to fight doctors and even his own mother so I could live up to his wishes as he lay in the ICU near death for 16 weeks, who carried a gene that predisposed her to cancer, that fought uterine cancer and won, that fought brain cancer and won, was diagnosed two weeks ago with lung cancer (She never smoked) and was given 6 months to live.Passed away just 3 hours ago.


Condolences...

I know nothing I say will ease the pain but I'd like to think it was better for her this way. I know someone who suffered too long with lung cancer. It sucks big time. 

Sending out hugs and good vibes.. Will say a prayer for her.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Cancer sucks. My Husbands aunt, the women who stood by my side and gave me the strength to fight doctors and even his own mother so I could live up to his wishes as he lay in the ICU near death for 16 weeks, who carried a gene that predisposed her to cancer, that fought uterine cancer and won, that fought brain cancer and won, was diagnosed two weeks ago with lung cancer (She never smoked) and was given 6 months to live.Passed away just 3 hours ago.



I am so sorry for your loss to this @#%$ awful disease--she sounds like she was an amazing woman.  Cancer sucks!!!!!


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Cancer sucks. My Husbands aunt, the women who stood by my side and gave me the strength to fight doctors and even his own mother so I could live up to his wishes as he lay in the ICU near death for 16 weeks, who carried a gene that predisposed her to cancer, that fought uterine cancer and won, that fought brain cancer and won, was diagnosed two weeks ago with lung cancer (She never smoked) and was given 6 months to live.Passed away just 3 hours ago.


My sincerest condolences. It is a horrible disease.


----------



## melinda48

Dawni said:


> Condolences...
> 
> I know nothing I say will ease the pain but I'd like to think it was better for her this way. I know someone who suffered too long with lung cancer. It sucks big time.
> 
> Sending out hugs and good vibes.. Will say a prayer for her.





msunnerstood said:


> Cancer sucks. My Husbands aunt, the women who stood by my side and gave me the strength to fight doctors and even his own mother so I could live up to his wishes as he lay in the ICU near death for 16 weeks, who carried a gene that predisposed her to cancer, that fought uterine cancer and won, that fought brain cancer and won, was diagnosed two weeks ago with lung cancer (She never smoked) and was given 6 months to live.Passed away just 3 hours ago.


How lucky you were to have her in your life. It is so hard to lose someone important to you. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## dibbles

So very sorry for your loss @msunnerstood 

It sounds like she was a fighter, and she understood how important she was to you.


----------



## SoapAddict415

My gripe is my husband. He works with the public and has been verbally assaulted on several occasions. Because we're Black the "N word" often cones up. Today was no exception. So what does he do? He comes home and tries several times to a argument with me for no reason! I almost gave in but since you can't argue by yourself, I told him I wasn't the reason for his bad day, I didn't deserve his attitude & I wasn't going to argue with him. He apologized but I'm still upset. This happens every time he has a really foul day at work. I was having a good day until he came home in a sour mood.


----------



## Meena

msunnerstood said:


> Cancer sucks. My Husbands aunt was diagnosed two weeks ago with lung cancer (She never smoked) and was given 6 months to live.Passed away just 3 hours ago.



So sorry!   Weird coincidence with an opposite feature to it: My mother, who also never smoked, also got lung cancer. She also was given 6 months to live, but lasted for a year and a half.  It was no blessing at all, she suffered so much, and was used for experimental cancer drugs without our permission or knowledge.  She lost almost all her hair and looked like a pregnant sparrow before she transitioned, all bones with a big bump in front kind of like a baby bump. The worst part was how dazed she seemed , couldn't speak,  needed 2 sisters to take her to the bathroom,  and how it appeared she didn't know what was happening to her and was alarmed by it. I'll never forget her confused expression.  It was so awful, and I was only 25 when we lost her -- married, and living 1700 miles away.  My dad stayed at the family house alone and had to keep working past retirement for the health insurance, while mom was in the care of 2 sisters who didn't work outside the home.

I tell this story so that maybe it's a kind of silver lining to your cloud.

Sending my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## penelopejane

msunnerstood said:


> Cancer sucks. My Husbands aunt, the women who stood by my side and gave me the strength to fight doctors and even his own mother so I could live up to his wishes as he lay in the ICU near death for 16 weeks, who carried a gene that predisposed her to cancer, that fought uterine cancer and won, that fought brain cancer and won, was diagnosed two weeks ago with lung cancer (She never smoked) and was given 6 months to live.Passed away just 3 hours ago.


So sorry for your loss. 
You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Sultana

SoapAddict415 said:


> My gripe is my husband. He works with the public and has been verbally assaulted on several occasions. Because we're Black the "N word" often cones up. Today was no exception. So what does he do? He comes home and tries several times to a argument with me for no reason! I almost gave in but since you can't argue by yourself, I told him I wasn't the reason for his bad day, I didn't deserve his attitude & I wasn't going to argue with him. He apologized but I'm still upset. This happens every time he has a really foul day at work. I was having a good day until he came home in a sour mood.


Unexceptable that your husband is spoken to like that. Equally unacceptable that he takes it out on you. Glad to see you stood up for yourself. Sometimes I don't think men even realize some of the stuff they do that hurts us.  There are some days I am glad I am happily divorced. I don't miss that stuff.


----------



## shunt2011

@msunnerstood  - So sorry for your loss.  Cancer stinks for sure.  My mom is a 4 time cancer survivor.   (Breast, Cervical, Thyroid and Pancreatic).


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SoapAddict415 said:


> My gripe is my husband. He works with the public and has been verbally assaulted on several occasions. Because we're Black the "N word" often cones up. Today was no exception. So what does he do? He comes home and tries several times to a argument with me for no reason! ....I was having a good day until he came home in a sour mood.


You're probably not going to like this, Soap Addict, but my thinking is, it's all part of living together ... if you can't vent at home, in your own house, where can you? Better to let it out than squelch it! The Mr. and I had names for each other during those times. I called him "Old Grumblebutt" and he called me "Mrs. Crankypants". Stop feeling sorry for yourself and find a way to work through these times in a way that makes you laugh.


----------



## IngridK

SoapAddict415 said:


> My gripe is my husband. He works with the public and has been verbally assaulted on several occasions. Because we're Black the "N word" often cones up. Today was no exception. So what does he do? He comes home and tries several times to a argument with me for no reason! I almost gave in but since you can't argue by yourself, I told him I wasn't the reason for his bad day, I didn't deserve his attitude & I wasn't going to argue with him. He apologized but I'm still upset. This happens every time he has a really foul day at work. I was having a good day until he came home in a sour mood.



There is nothing quite like the general public. I am legally disabled, sometimes it is obvious when I walk, sometimes it is not. Sometimes I I get the well meaninged verbally attacking me for parking in a handicapped spot, sometimes I have to deal with pity or abuse because I am different. I look at those people and say; "I'm sorry you are also disabled" they usually sputter and go on the defensive... my rebuttall to that is always; "perhaps, but your attitude most certainly is"... ;-)


----------



## msunnerstood

well, there is this starting



Because of this


----------



## earlene

msunnerstood said:


> well, there is this starting
> View attachment 37841
> 
> Because of this
> View attachment 37842




Oh, dear!   Our rivers are so high, and I didn't even see the worst of it because I was in Texas for the worst of it.  But that looks scary, *msunnerstood*!


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> Oh, dear!   Our rivers are so high, and I didn't even see the worst of it because I was in Texas for the worst of it.  But that looks scary, *msunnerstood*!


My Mom lives next to the Mississippi River where the river photo was taken and they have stopped the trains on the tracks between her apt and the river. Our plan is to go get her and bring her here if the river reaches the tracks.  We are just 6 miles east of her but over the hills so its safer here.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> My Mom lives next to the Mississippi River where the river photo was taken and they have stopped the trains on the tracks between her apt and the river. Our plan is to go get her and bring her here if the river reaches the tracks.  We are just 6 miles east of her but over the hills so its safer here.


I've already been watching the creeks here because it's gone from sub double digits to plus double digits in a very short time. We're in no danger here but the last few years there has been, first, flooding and then fires.

Stay safe!


----------



## amd

@msunnerstood I feel the pain! We have a river that cuts through the west side of town (the side I work on), this morning the only road that is not closed due to flooding is the main highway, but they have 4 lanes closed down to 2 lanes. My 7 minute commute just expanded to 27 minutes because I have to go south to go north again. Ugh ugh ugh. On the plus side, hubby got the snow cleared away from the corner of the house that leaks into the soap dungeon so I don't have flooding in there!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I need to take a drive by the mighty Mississippi--I haven't for awhile even though I am only 1/2 mile from it. I love the power of it. not a good time of year for flooding though. it bites that it is so disruptive.  the Sauk River flash flooded out a restaurant full of people here too.


----------



## Amy78130

My 13 year old son left a smoothie cup in his room and managed to raise a fruit fly farm in his room! These little boogers are hard to get rid of! I made a trap with a red solo cup, apple cider vinegar and press and seal plastic wrap with holes punched in it. Wish me luck!!


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> @msunnerstood I feel the pain! We have a river that cuts through the west side of town (the side I work on), this morning the only road that is not closed due to flooding is the main highway, but they have 4 lanes closed down to 2 lanes. My 7 minute commute just expanded to 27 minutes because I have to go south to go north again. Ugh ugh ugh. On the plus side, hubby got the snow cleared away from the corner of the house that leaks into the soap dungeon so I don't have flooding in there!


I read about the flooding there too. Its been quite a year for it. The creek next to our house so far hasnt flooding but the waters moving fast. Fingers crossed for all of us.



Marilyn Norgart said:


> I need to take a drive by the mighty Mississippi--I haven't for awhile even though I am only 1/2 mile from it. I love the power of it. not a good time of year for flooding though. it bites that it is so disruptive.  the Sauk River flash flooded out a restaurant full of people here too.


I totally missed you were from MN! Thats where I lived up till June of last year. The Mississippi is misbehaving this year. They are sand bagging in Wabasha MN, Lake City MN and Fountain City WI.  Between Fountain City and My house, a ton of roads are closed and under water



Amy78130 said:


> My 13 year old son left a smoothie cup in his room and managed to raise a fruit fly farm in his room! These little boogers are hard to get rid of! I made a trap with a red solo cup, apple cider vinegar and press and seal plastic wrap with holes punched in it. Wish me luck!!


I vacuum them things up (I had 3 boys and a girl, I get how it happens) Im just not patient enough for the traps


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> I totally missed you were from MN! Thats where I lived up till June of last year. The Mississippi is misbehaving this year. They are sand bagging in Wabasha MN, Lake City MN and Fountain City WI.  Between Fountain City and My house, a ton of roads are closed and under water



where in mn did you live?


----------



## earlene

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I need to take a drive by the mighty Mississippi--I haven't for awhile even though I am only 1/2 mile from it. I love the power of it. not a good time of year for flooding though. it bites that it is so disruptive.  the Sauk River flash flooded out a restaurant full of people here too.



Yes, it's flooded some streets and even the parking lot of a ball park over the river from us.  We went to the Figge Museum yesterday on the and got a remarkable view of the flooding from the windows facing the river.  Of course, driving to get there, we saw a lot of river flooding, too.  The Rock River and all the other rivers here-abouts are all quite high and will rise again this week-end we are told.


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> where in mn did you live?



Grew up in North saint paul but also lived in Stillwater and Mahtomedi. I now live in Wisconsin not far from Winona


----------



## dibbles

msunnerstood said:


> Grew up in North saint paul but also lived in Stillwater and Mahtomedi. I now live in Wisconsin not far from Winona


My hubby's cousin was mayor of Mahtomedi. I don't know if he was a good mayor or a not so good mayor, but small world!


----------



## msunnerstood

dibbles said:


> My hubby's cousin was mayor of Mahtomedi. I don't know if he was a good mayor or a not so good mayor, but small world!


I only lived there 3 years but my husband grew up there. Never heard anything bad about the Mayor though. It is a small world!


----------



## Lin19687

@Amy78130 Just put a wide mouth jar or bowl with Dawn dish soap (a little) and Vinegar.  leave it open, they drown


----------



## Christine Beale

Amy78130 said:


> My 13 year old son left a smoothie cup in his room and managed to raise a fruit fly farm in his room! These little boogers are hard to get rid of! I made a trap with a red solo cup, apple cider vinegar and press and seal plastic wrap with holes punched in it. Wish me luck!!


Yup.. vinegar and dish soap, saran wrap the top and poke some holes in it.. it traps the buggars!!!!

I am having a girls night tomorrow night at a friends house.  Hot tub, margaritas, salsa, chicken fajita's...sleeping over at her house, pj partaaay!!!!   soooo looking forward to it as it is a get away from everything!!!  Guess who wakes up with a sore throat, sore glands and a voice that sounds like I could have my own 1-900 number???  Yup..... ME!!!!!!!!!!   Grrrrrr....


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Christine Beale said:


> Yup.. vinegar and dish soap, saran wrap the top and poke some holes in it.. it traps the buggars!!!!
> 
> I am having a girls night tomorrow night at a friends house.  Hot tub, margaritas, salsa, chicken fajita's...sleeping over at her house, pj partaaay!!!!   soooo looking forward to it as it is a get away from everything!!!  Guess who wakes up with a sore throat, sore glands and a voice that sounds like I could have my own 1-900 number???  Yup..... ME!!!!!!!!!!   Grrrrrr....



bummer--feel better. the sleep over sounds like fun!!!


----------



## Amy78130

Christine Beale said:


> Yup.. vinegar and dish soap, saran wrap the top and poke some holes in it.. it traps the buggars!!!!
> 
> I am having a girls night tomorrow night at a friends house.  Hot tub, margaritas, salsa, chicken fajita's...sleeping over at her house, pj partaaay!!!!   soooo looking forward to it as it is a get away from everything!!!  Guess who wakes up with a sore throat, sore glands and a voice that sounds like I could have my own 1-900 number???  Yup..... ME!!!!!!!!!!   Grrrrrr....


Oh noooooooo!!! That's horrible! Power through and just know that when the margaritas kick in, you'll feel much better! Sounds like my kind of party!


----------



## LaToya

@lenarenee
I am not sure about out there but here in VA Amazon uses Amazon Flex Drivers. We work for them but we choose when and how long. I've done it, but from my experience I can't see how a person would be able to mark a package as delivered when you are not at the location. The Flex Driver app wont allow that so it may be happening through some other avenue.

@Zany_in_CO Really? They look so happy in your picture


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Amy78130 said:


> when the margaritas kick in,



yep they are good for what ails you!!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

LaToya said:


> @Zany_in_CO Really? They look so happy in your picture


Um, I'm lost, LaToya   ...are you sure it's mine? What picture might you be referring to?


----------



## melinda48

IngridK said:


> There is nothing quite like the general public. I am legally disabled, sometimes it is obvious when I walk, sometimes it is not. Sometimes I I get the well meaninged verbally attacking me for parking in a handicapped spot, sometimes I have to deal with pity or abuse because I am different. I look at those people and say; "I'm sorry you are also disabled" they usually sputter and go on the defensive... my rebuttall to that is always; "perhaps, but your attitude most certainly is"... ;-)


Love isn’t always easy but you are his anchor and he needs you. Aren’t you fortunate that you have an outlet for your creativity and an ability to do something that brings you pleasure. He may not. He may find joy in work most of the time but dealing with the public is hard and it isn’t always pleasant. When you work you have to suit up, show up, do your job and, sometimes, shut  up. Look at this from his point of view. Sorry but part of a relationship is letting the other person vent. Maybe agree on a time limit for bitching - for both of you and then kiss, tell each other you love each other and thank each other for being there.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

melinda48 said:


> Love isn’t always easy but you are his anchor and he needs you. Aren’t you fortunate that you have an outlet for your creativity and an ability to do something that brings you pleasure. He may not. He may find joy in work most of the time but dealing with the public is hard and it isn’t always pleasant. When you work you have to suit up, show up, do your job and, sometimes, shut  up. Look at this from his point of view. Sorry but part of a relationship is letting the other person vent. Maybe agree on a time limit for bitching - for both of you and then kiss, tell each other you love each other and thank each other for being there.



love this, working with the public does suck and as long as that is all he is doing is venting!!!  Crabbing at you is a whole different story though--if that is what he is doing there needs to be a serious conversation otherwise you also need to learn how to not let it get to you--if it gets to you just think what it is doing to him


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, I was hoping for a more Sunny day to go with the 54 F temps


----------



## earlene

I have a horrible cold.  I thought I was going to get by not catching hubby's cold since I'd been home for almost a week before I came down with the symptoms.  I think the klinker was when I was a passenger in his car (due to the confined space in which his cold germs were surrounding me) this past week-end when we went to the Figge Museum.  The symptoms hit me like a brick the next day and have kept getting worse ever since.  I'm taking meds that dry me out so I can breath and not sneeze incessantly, but I am also sleeping lots of extra hours and am a lot of pain in the rib cage area (probably from all the sneezing, since I'm not coughing.)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

NONONONONONONONONONONONONO--its snowing again


----------



## Meena

This is not meant to be funny.  I had a gripe yesterday and thought about this thread ... but now I can't remember what it was!!  I guess I got over it.


----------



## Dawni

earlene said:


> I have a horrible cold.  I thought I was going to get by not catching hubby's cold since I'd been home for almost a week before I came down with the symptoms.  I think the klinker was when I was a passenger in his car (due to the confined space in which his cold germs were surrounding me) this past week-end when we went to the Figge Museum.  The symptoms hit me like a brick the next day and have kept getting worse ever since.  I'm taking meds that dry me out so I can breath and not sneeze incessantly, but I am also sleeping lots of extra hours and am a lot of pain in the rib cage area (probably from all the sneezing, since I'm not coughing.)


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Lin19687

Seems everyone in the office has some kind of cold.  Now people in the other office (other side of the door and how you get out and to Cafe) are all sick and coughing


----------



## earlene

Dawni said:


> Hope you feel better soon!




I started to feel some better last evening and just a bit ago realized I can smell something right now.  Not sure what it is as yet, though.  I cannot smell my turmeric tea, which I love the smell of, BTW, but I'm drinking it anway. In fact, I can't really taste it either.  Colds so mess with the sense of smell and taste!   But I can taste the 'Sizzlin Saltines' from Buckee's that I bought on our way back from San Antonio a couple of weeks ago.  Those are so spicy (and I am a huge fan of spicy) that I can only eat one or two per sitting and have limited them to about 2 - 3 per day.  They'll be gone soon.  Hubby can't take them at all.

Anyway, the sore throat & a bit of coughing started, but at least my nostrils are starting to clear, so I'm on the mend.  Hoping I'll be able to smell my turmeric tea again soon.


----------



## Peggyrae

This is what drives me crazy!  I love the look of dripping mica colors on top of batches of soap.  However.... I ended up shaving it off almost every time because it I don't like the way it looks when I finish or it leaves a skid mark when I test it!


----------



## SoapAddict415

I hate planning. My hubby was supposed to be gone until Saturday. So because of my food allergies, I need to make everything from scratch or pay absurdly high prices for store bought items. I searched recipes and planned to make chicken broccoli Alfredo (1 is his favorite meals) and a chocolate cake for dinner on Saturday. I got a ride to the grocery store after work yesterday to get the items I would need. He calls while I'm at the store. Surprise! He's staying home can I grab "something instant" for dinner? Not wanting to ruin the surprise, I put off getting some of the recipe items. He was supposed to be gone today. So I made sure the kitchen was clean before I went to work. My plan was to rush home to drop off my work bag and walk over to Target for the remaining recipe items then make the cake & frosting when I got back. He was home again today because he misses me and my clean kitchen was no longer clean! Because he has to work tonight, guess who gets to clean the kitchen.... Again! He's all excited because I said I wanted Saturday's dinner to be a surprise and now I no longer feel like making it because instead of having 3 days to do/make things in stages, I'll have to spend all day Saturday shopping, prepping & cooking!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@Arianna


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe.... darnit Neighbors (duplex) banging around so early on Sunday that the vibration wakes up the deaf kitty who then is screaming looking for us at 5:30 AM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> Gripe.... darnit Neighbors (duplex) banging around so early on Sunday that the vibration wakes up the deaf kitty who then is screaming looking for us at 5:30 AM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



my last neighbors were like that--all day and night--bad neighbors suck!! that and thinned walled townhomes--I could hear almost every word--there were a lot of drugs going on over there


----------



## Lin19687

HERE TOO !
I just over heard them about his heroin use  yup, all done.
I'm looking for a house anyway, hoping that I FINALLY have god quiet neighbors


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe....  Had eggs this morning at the Cafe at my office building... I now have the trots and trying to hold out till 4;30 
AND I woke up with a killer headache, and since it is still here I am thinking it is a sinus pressure issue 
Can't be out sick tomorrow because we are down one person in our 3 person section...


----------



## Nanette

I knocked my brand new two hours old 2 oz bottle of lavender eo on the floor and shattered it.....everywhere.....foo.


----------



## Lin19687

BUMMER !!!!!


----------



## Steve85569

Had planned on maybe putting in some onions this week in the garden.





Guess I'll have to wait a while since the river runs through it...


----------



## dibbles

Steve85569 said:


> Had planned on maybe putting in some onions this week in the garden.View attachment 38258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait a while since the river runs through it...View attachment 38259


 Our forecast is for a foot of snow. I’ve really had enough.


----------



## lenarenee

Steve85569 said:


> Had planned on maybe putting in some onions this week in the garden.View attachment 38258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait a while since the river runs through it...View attachment 38259



Or rice?


----------



## Steve85569

lenarenee said:


> Or rice?


River won't co operate and stay there long enough...


----------



## amd

dibbles said:


> Our forecast is for a foot of snow. I’ve really had enough.


Only a foot your way, Dibbles? We're forecasted for 22". We've already gotten a good 4" since it started snowing 3 hours ago. Still waiting for them to call off school so I can go home.


----------



## Dawni

So hot!

Lol completely the opposite of what you guys are griping about.

Today was 37 Celsius with humidity at 41% grrr. Went out to run some errands and I was sweating like a pig in 5mins, which is the distance to the main road.

Heat n humidity, coupled with air pollution makes for a very irritating day... In the city, temps were apparently past 45 ughh


----------



## Misschief

My gripe today... I'm trying SO hard to get my blood pressure down. I've been on a low carb diet for about 6 weeks; I've lost about 15 lbs. in the past two months. I eat more vegetables now than I have in my entire life! Today, I went to the doctor to refill my prescriptions and my bp has gone UP. I am SO incredibly frustrated... and disheartened.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lin19687 said:


> Gripe.... darnit Neighbors (duplex) banging around so early on Sunday that the vibration wakes up the deaf kitty who then is screaming looking for us at 5:30 AM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If they were so loud they awoke a deaf kitty, that's really bad! I didn't think anyone was awake at 5:30AM on Sundays. Good grief. Double bad.


Lin19687 said:


> I'm looking for a house anyway, hoping that I FINALLY have god quiet neighbors


Good luck on the house hunt. We've always had quiet neighbors -- it's the barking dogs that seem to follow us wherever we go. 


Lin19687 said:


> Gripe....  Had eggs this morning at the Cafe at my office building... I now have the trots and trying to hold out till 4;30 AND I woke up with a killer headache, and since it is still here I am thinking it is a sinus pressure issue


Aw, poor thing! I hear ya! Go eat a pint of chocolate ice cream! Or get a massage! Or whatever it takes to do something nice for you! 



Steve85569 said:


> Guess I'll have to wait a while since the river runs through it...


"River Runs Through It"... not to make light of your situation, but that's one of my favorite movies. That scene of Brad Pitt fly-casting... it doesn't get any better than that.

Hopefully the "river" will leave some yummy nutrients behind and you'll have the best autumn harvest ever!



lenarenee said:


> Or rice?





  I know I shouldn't laugh, but that tickled my funny bone!



Misschief said:


> My gripe today... I'm trying SO hard to get my blood pressure down. I've been on a low carb diet for about 6 weeks; I've lost about 15 lbs. in the past two months. I eat more vegetables now than I have in my entire life! Today, I went to the doctor to refill my prescriptions and my bp has gone UP. I am SO incredibly frustrated... and disheartened.


Congrats on the weight loss! If your BP is up after all you've done, it sounds like you may be stressing out about lowering your BP. Yes? So, be gentle with yourself. Go rock a baby; go for quiet walks in a favorite spot; listen to relaxing music; indulge in potatoes (high in potassium); learn to breathe deeply, starting with 3 deep breaths before getting out of bed in the morning and any time during the day when you feel tension rising. Breeeeeeeeathe.


----------



## Lin19687

@Misschief  Try taking your BP at a pharmacy.  The ones around here have a public BP machine for free.  Even our Grocery store Stop & Shop has one right next to their pharmacy.
You might get a higher reading at the Doc's due to stress   Happens a lot.


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> @Misschief  Try taking your BP at a pharmacy.  The ones around here have a public BP machine for free.  Even our Grocery store Stop & Shop has one right next to their pharmacy.
> You might get a higher reading at the Doc's due to stress   Happens a lot.


I have one at home.



Zany_in_CO said:


> Congrats on the weight loss! If your BP is up after all you've done, it sounds like you may be stressing out about lowering your BP. Yes? So, be gentle with yourself. Go rock a baby; go for quiet walks in a favorite spot; listen to relaxing music; indulge in potatoes (high in potassium); learn to breathe deeply, starting with 3 deep breaths before getting out of bed in the morning and any time during the day when you feel tension rising. Breeeeeeeeathe.


Thank you for that. My first reaction was... I hate potatoes!


----------



## msunnerstood

70 on Monday and Snow today, 4 inches and counting...


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Misschief said:


> I am SO incredibly frustrated... and disheartened



that is totally understandable but keep up the good work.  looks like you have gotten some good advice here.  I hope you get the BP in check!!!


----------



## dibbles

amd said:


> Only a foot your way, Dibbles? We're forecasted for 22". We've already gotten a good 4" since it started snowing 3 hours ago. Still waiting for them to call off school so I can go home.


I think we're supposed to be on the northern edge of the storm, so hopefully it won't be too bad. It just started snowing here a couple of hours ago and it's coming down hard, but the roads are mainly just wet so far. Hoping for the best and at least it should melt quickly once the temps get out of the 30s.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

dibbles said:


> I think we're supposed to be on the northern edge of the storm, so hopefully it won't be too bad. It just started snowing here a couple of hours ago and it's coming down hard, but the roads are mainly just wet so far. Hoping for the best and at least it should melt quickly once the temps get out of the 30s.



it just started here--I see its supposed to last until Friday afternoon with up to 17".  glad I got my running around done and don't need to go anywhere


----------



## dibbles

I have a hair appointment tomorrow and a car appointment on Friday. Hoping I don't have to reschedule either one. But I did go to the grocery store today, so we'll survive.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

dibbles said:


> I have a hair appointment tomorrow and a car appointment on Friday. Hoping I don't have to reschedule either one. But I did go to the grocery store today, so we'll survive.



oh drat--I was going to get my haircut--oh well it can wait.


----------



## msunnerstood

We just lost our power for 2 hours due to the wind that came with the snow. Out here, when the power is out, the heat is out and the electric well pump stops. Waiting for the house to warm back up.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> We just lost our power for 2 hours due to the wind that came with the snow. Out here, when the power is out, the heat is out and the electric well pump stops. Waiting for the house to warm back up.



glad it came back on!!!


----------



## Saponificarian

Misschief said:


> My gripe today... I'm trying SO hard to get my blood pressure down. I've been on a low carb diet for about 6 weeks; I've lost about 15 lbs. in the past two months. I eat more vegetables now than I have in my entire life! Today, I went to the doctor to refill my prescriptions and my bp has gone UP. I am SO incredibly frustrated... and disheartened.



So sorry you are dealing with this @Mischief my grandma swore by hibiscus tea for lowering blood pressure long before I even know about the research. Not saying it works but maybe look into it?


----------



## Relle

Misschief said:


> My gripe today... I'm trying SO hard to get my blood pressure down. I've been on a low carb diet for about 6 weeks; I've lost about 15 lbs. in the past two months. I eat more vegetables now than I have in my entire life! Today, I went to the doctor to refill my prescriptions and my bp has gone UP. I am SO incredibly frustrated... and disheartened.



No matter what I did, it didn't change anything, so had to give in and just keep taking them. I now have to take at home readings which are in the required levels, because I get white coat and the readings are always high at the GP. She's happy with my at home readings to leave the meds at the level they are at now. I walked 5 x a week, 6 to 7kls, gym weights 3 x a week, aerobics 1 x week, summer swimming and with all that exercise nothing changed. Don't be too disheartened, I've been there too.


----------



## Misschief

Saponificarian said:


> So sorry you are dealing with this @Mischief my grandma swore by hibiscus tea for lowering blood pressure long before I even know about the research. Not saying it works but maybe look into it?


I may just try that. I do have hibiscus (and a whole lot of other) tea here. Isn't it interesting what our grandmothers swore by? Mine used to take 5 gin soaked raisins every morning. She said it was for her blood pressure.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I have white coat syndrome too! Most readings are due to LPNs that don't follow proper procedure... like chatting away while doing it and pumping until it hurts and I recoil!   My doc told me to ask for an RN to take my BP when I come to her office.

I also am one of the 33% that can't take BP Rx. It makes me sick. My doc prescribed it 6 years ago. I immediately had mild diarrhea, vertigo, incontinence, etc. After 30 days on it, I told my doc it made me sick and she said, _"Well, we won't know if it's working until you've been on it for 6 weeks."_ So, I renewed my prescription and soldiered on. The symptoms got far worse -- extremely urgent, explosive diarrhea for one thing!

Long story short, after going on the BRATT diet for a month (!) to correct the symptoms, all my muscles atrophied. I haven't had the strength or energy to exercise for the past 5 years until recently when I quit taking another drug I was on. All of a sudden I felt like my old self again! It was like a miracle!

@Relle You're my role model. I've started exercising and walking daily. I hope to be where you are a year from now! 

@Saponificarian I tried hibiscus tea for a while -- I liked it, but I stopped when it was no longer available.  Can't remember if it helped or not.

@Misschief  I eat 9 gin-soaked raisins every morning for arthritis pain. That works! I've been doing that for 10 years. I have zero pain most days, but it hasn't lowered  my BP.  In addition to exercise, I'm focusing on reducing stress (yeah, right! ), deep breathing and meditation.  IF I remember to do it, taking a few deep breaths when feeling stressed really helps.


----------



## Misschief

Zany_in_CO said:


> @Misschief  I eat 9 gin-soaked raisins every morning for arthritis pain. That works! I've been doing that for 10 years. I have zero pain most days, but it hasn't lowered  my BP.  In addition to exercise, I'm focusing on reducing stress (yeah, right! ), deep breathing and meditation.  IF I remember to do it, taking a few deep breaths when feeling stressed really helps.



Ah, that's what it was. I was a teenager when my grandmother came to visit from the Netherlands. I mis-remembered.

Stress reduction? That's what my soapmaking is for. We've decided that I'm going to take Easter week off, primarily for rest and relaxation but also to gear up for the market that starts up in May. I'm already looking forward to it. It won't be long enough, I'm sure.


----------



## msunnerstood

And another 3 hour outage this morning


----------



## Lin19687

Wish I had an outage.  but we don't get to go home.  Last time the phones were out so we still just sat here staring into space...


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

thundering and lightning here plus the snow has dust from Texas in it so this is the color it is


----------



## earlene

The only pair of reading glasses I have with me on this trip just broke!  To make it worse, they're the ones I bought while in Reykjavik!  So they weren't cheap and I do LOVE them.  Or that is to say, I did Love them.  Not so much now as I can't quite wear them now and can't fix them either.  Guess I have to go to WalMart and get another pair in the morning!  What a bummer.


----------



## Steve85569

My BP is down since I started taking Hawthorn.
Old herbal treatment for regulating blood pressure available at the local health food store.

On a side note, I am also now augmenting my COPD treatment with herbals and have cut my steroids in half. Jan says I sound better while I'm sleeping and I feel better when I'm out and about.

Maybe our ancestors knew something that we've forgotten...


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, when people don't read the manual and just wing it. and then I have to deal with it.


----------



## Arimara

Nanette said:


> I knocked my brand new two hours old 2 oz bottle of lavender eo on the floor and shattered it.....everywhere.....foo.


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nate5700

So, if babassu oil is solid at room temperature, why does it come in a bottle? Like a jug that you pour.


----------



## dibbles

Nate5700 said:


> So, if babassu oil is solid at room temperature, why does it come in a bottle? Like a jug that you pour.


That never makes sense to me either - some suppliers sell oils that are solid in a jug. It must be less expensive than a pail/bucket. I'd melt it all and put it in a bucket.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

dibbles said:


> I'd melt it all and put it in a bucket.


Yeah, I agree. Soapers Choice does that. I put the jug in a sink of hot water. Once melted, I pour into 1 -lb. containers, seal, mark date and contents on top. Works for me... but it is a nuisance.


----------



## lenarenee

Steve85569 said:


> My BP is down since I started taking Hawthorn.
> Old herbal treatment for regulating blood pressure available at the local health food store.
> 
> On a side note, I am also now augmenting my COPD treatment with herbals and have cut my steroids in half. Jan says I sound better while I'm sleeping and I feel better when I'm out and about.
> 
> Maybe our ancestors knew something that we've forgotten...


 
*just an FYI for any women thinking about using Hawthorne;  not sure it suitable for women - do some research first.  (Just a vague, foggy memory from my pharmacy days which may not be correct)

I'm so glad your COPD is better Steve - that is NO fun!


----------



## earlene

It melts very easily in a sinkful of hot water.  But it probably also melts in warm weather areas.  Just like CO melts in warm weather.  Although I have had CO melt inside my house in the summer, the babassu has not.


----------



## Dawni

Nate5700 said:


> So, if babassu oil is solid at room temperature, why does it come in a bottle? Like a jug that you pour.


They're room temp must be different and maybe they didn't assume/foresee that in some areas those oils will be solid? Babasu and coconut oils are all sold in jugs or bottles here, I've never seen any in buckets or wide mouthed containers. They're solid in an AC room and in the fridge, but once they've been left out enough they go back to being liquid.

Or maybe they have to melt a huge amount of it and pouring it into bottles is easier, as well as more economical, and maybe uniform since they don't need a different container for just 2-3 oils. 

Gripe: The baby has a fever and is unusually cranky because of it. I couldn't even go to the loo without him crying for me.. Had to do my businesses with the lights off and door open, with him standing guard haha


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> Gripe: The baby has a fever and is unusually cranky because of it. I couldn't even go to the loo without him crying for me.. Had to do my businesses with the lights off and door open, with him standing guard haha



I hope he feels better soon, poor little guy!!!!


----------



## Donee'

I need a roadtrip but life gets in the way


----------



## Nate5700

Zany_in_CO said:


> Soapers Choice does that.



That's who I got it from. The price was right but the packaging was annoying.



Zany_in_CO said:


> I put the jug in a sink of hot water.





earlene said:


> It melts very easily in a sinkful of hot water.



I ended up putting it in a pot of hot water, I didn't really think of the sink. Probably would have been easier since the jug was about twice as tall as the pot, the oil melted at the bottom first and I was slamming it on the counter trying to get the oil at the top to sink so it would melt. I poured about half of it into quart mason jars and the other half is still in the original bottle. But the mason jars I got don't have very wide mouths either so they won't be too easy to scoop from. But if I end up having to melt it again a quart jar won't take as long as a gallon bottle.



Dawni said:


> They're room temp must be different and maybe they didn't assume/foresee that in some areas those oils will be solid?



I don't know where it was originally packaged, but it shipped from Illinois which isn't exactly known for its warm weather.

I assume it was packaged the way it was because it was cheaper to do it that way.


----------



## msunnerstood

Hot Flashes, I swear to God I dont know from minute to minute whether i'll be Baking or Freezing.  I am the person tank tops and hoodies were made for so I can take off a layer, put on a layer.


----------



## Lin19687

Oh @msunnerstood I hope it all goes FAST for you. That is no fun 

Gripe,  got yard work to do and it is going to rain tomorrow (a day off for us in MASS)


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Oh @msunnerstood I hope it all goes FAST for you. That is no fun
> 
> Gripe,  got yard work to do and it is going to rain tomorrow (a day off for us in MASS)


Ive had them for 4 years now. I feel like theyll never go away


----------



## shunt2011

@msunnerstood - they have been known to last a long time.   I still get them periodically mostly at night but sometimes during the day.  Going on 8 years or so. I can go from cold to dripping hot in a nanosecond


----------



## Lin19687

Great, just what I want to look forward too.


----------



## earlene

When I started through menopause I asked my mom what it was like for her.  She said she didn't really remember noticing much of anything about symptoms or any of that stuff.  I was so disappointed that she couldn't help me though what I was feeling going on at the time.  When I mentioned that to my doctor, he said the best person to ask was a sister, well that did me no good either as I never had a sister. 

But you know what, I barely remember now what it was like.  The only thing I do really remember was when I had the night sweats (and I think they were pretty bad for some time), I feared I may have had AIDS.  You see, I was a nurse, worked with AIDS patients, had many friends who lived and died with AIDS, and it was just that time in our century.  So I began to worry that perhaps I had AIDS and thought it wise to get tested.  So a good friend came with me for moral support while I got tested for AIDS.  Well, not to diminish any woman's struggle with it, but as it turned out all I had was menopause and I was relieved.

And that really is pretty much all I remember about what it was like other than wondering when I was going to get that
'post-menopausal zest' I kept reading about.  It sounded like some magical moment when this mysterious “physical and psychological surge of energy” would become a part of my daily life.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I am one of the fortunate ones as I never got hot flashes--I was one moody cry baby though. one day I thought I was dying and went out to the woods and built a fire and cried and cried and cried.  I watched my friends go through the hot flashes and it sure didn't look like fun


----------



## Zany_in_CO

msunnerstood said:


> Hot Flashes, I swear to God I dont know from minute to minute whether i'll be Baking or Freezing.  I am the person tank tops and hoodies were made for so I can take off a layer, put on a layer.


Try eating 1/2 cup of sweet potatoes daily. Helped me. And no worries if you skip a day. I'd just stick one in the microwave to bake it, then cut off a piece for lunch or dinner.


----------



## msunnerstood

Zany_in_CO said:


> Try eating 1/2 cup of sweet potatoes daily. Helped me. And no worries if you skip a day. I'd just stick one in the microwave to bake it, then cut off a piece for lunch or dinner.



Now that sounds like something I could do. Every supplement I looked at would cause issues with a medication I am on. Pretty sure Sweet Potatoes would be no issue. Thank you!

And thanks to all who gave their experiences. For me, The Hot Flashes have been the worst but lately Ive been having night sweats too. 

Earlene, let me know when Zest happens for you.. I look forward to that day.


----------



## Lin19687

But I don't like Sweet potatoes !  cry cry.  maybe I can start with baby food jars 

Well you all are kind of lucky, I was adopted so I have NO Medical history   Last year at 50 I asked for lab work to find out where I was with Meno.  I was having on and off periods.

  Tests said I wasn't even close !

I am a cry baby when it comes to movies and such, even cartoons.  It is getting worse tho .  Thank goodness I stopped working in the ER.  Not sure I could get through a shift without crying for 1/2 of it now .

My gripe today ...  Was selling something and the Jerk didn't show, now texted back.  I deleted 2 other peoples emails because I thought he was coming !


----------



## earlene

msunnerstood said:


> Now that sounds like something I could do. Every supplement I looked at would cause issues with a medication I am on. Pretty sure Sweet Potatoes would be no issue. Thank you!
> 
> And thanks to all who gave their experiences. For me, The Hot Flashes have been the worst but lately Ive been having night sweats too.
> 
> Earlene, let me know when Zest happens for you.. I look forward to that day.




Oh, I think I'm beyond that timeframe.  (Says the woman who was called a 'little old lady' at least 15 years ago. - Yeah, I was taken aback when I heard that!)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

ordered product two days apart, from the same company.  said packages left the same day and were being shipped together up until they departed the Minneapolis usps sorting facility--one came to the st cloud post office and is on the truck for delivery.  the other one got sent to a different city and of course the one that got sent in the wrong direction is the one I really wanted to get quicker grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jcandleattic

My gripe? My FIL (piece of work he is, actually my hubs whole family is, but that is another gripe for another day) came for a visit on Monday night. We only see him about once every 3-4 years (TG!) We got to talking about my soap and candlemaking, and the dude tried to mansplain how to make soap TO ME!! LOL and what he was telling me was completely incorrect to boot. So, being the queen of sarcasm that I am, I looked him dead in the eye and spewed out all my knowlegde, correcting him where he was wrong, pointing out fact after fact, and at the end of it all I was like "but what do I know, I'm just a girl that's been making soap for almost 20 years!" 
I just .. I honestly wish sometimes that it would socially acceptable to throat punch wilfully ignorant people... LOL


----------



## amd

I wish I could have been a mouse in a corner to see this! I bet it was epic.


----------



## jcandleattic

amd said:


> I wish I could have been a mouse in a corner to see this! I bet it was epic.


LOL I thought it was. But this is why my hubs family have a problem with me. They are used to people just taking their crap they dish out, and I refuse to do that. Long story short, I don't talk to them much which suits all parties just fine, but I have not talked to his mother for the last 16 years, and will not ever for as long as we both shall live dain to speak to or acknowledge that woman again. 
Took my hub until about 3-4 years ago to talk to her again after what happened, but he is more forgiving than I am. (Long story, not worth getting worked up about or I'd spill it)


----------



## Lin19687

I am lucky that I didn't have to deal with EITHER of my X's family 




but I envy anyone that has nice In-Laws


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> but I envy anyone that has nice In-Laws


My first set of in-laws were awesome. At that time I could never understand why people would always denigrate in-laws - it just didn't compute. Until this marriage. And even these ones were fine at first, but about 5-7 years in, holy hell!! 
Now it's better for all involved if I just as little contact as possible. Which works out because all but his sister are scattered around the US. She's the only one that's here but she's still about 50 miles away, so it all works out.


----------



## melinda48

msunnerstood said:


> Hot Flashes, I swear to God I dont know from minute to minute whether i'll be Baking or Freezing.  I am the person tank tops and hoodies were made for so I can take off a layer, put on a layer.


Get used to it. I was was beyond thrilled when I learned these could be with me the rest of my life and, so far, (I am 71) they remain a not-so-best friend.


----------



## earlene

My Amazon order came in two parts today.  The first part was delivered early in the morning.  The second part just came.  

Gripe:  I've been waiting all day for the second part, which I needed for the soap I wanted to make today.  Now not only is it too late, I'm just too tired to make soap at this hour.  I may even be too tired to make dinner, but since I like to eat dinner, I won't let being tired get in the way of that.  At least I had enough sense not to start before the delivery because if I had, I would not have been able to keep the batter at the necessary consistency for so many hours.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> I may even be too tired to make dinner, but since I like to eat dinner, I won't let being tired get in the way of that.


Haha. I'm 76 and I hear ya!


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe,  DD wants to go to Cambridge (MA) this weekend............ it's going to be thunder storms and complete day downpours.  She just doesn't get it


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe........ STUPID SHOOTINGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

the new teenager in the neighborhood had friends over last night--they were ringing my door bell at 11:30 (cant prove it but they were the only bunch running around then). I was just falling asleep and the dog went ballistic--hope she didn't wake up everybody.  I sure hope this isn't going to be a common thing  grrrrr


----------



## jcandleattic

Gripe: My hub is mad at me because I told him to stop arguing with our granddaughter. 

But seriously - a grown man arguing with a 9 year old over the word worn. Really? 
UGH


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I sure hope this isn't going to be a common thing  grrrrr



When I was a teenager and we did that, we thought it was funny. Now, not so much. I agree: Grrrrr.
(Sooner or later, Karma sure has a way of catching up to us. )


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

we lived out in the country and I don't think a lot of them had doorbells.  we would have gotten our butts kicked if we did that also. we weren't saints for sure--we used to throw snowballs at cars--well we did it once and they stopped and talked to the parents--ouch.  not only dumb but dangerous.  but they did go a lot slower back then too but still DUMB of us.  KARMA


----------



## earlene

Our doorbell doesn't work at all, so if the neighbor kids want to ring the doorbell, I'd never know.  I used to think it was about my hearing, but no, it actually doesn't work at all.

What does annoy me about the neighbor kids is when they have a party, so many of their friends think it's acceptable to park with two tires on the lawns around here.  Our next door neighbors, totally ruined the front of their lawn by doing that for the first two years they were here, creating huge ruts out front.  The mud spreads in awful puddles to reach our driveway when it pours down rain because of that stupidity.  They have since stopped doing it, so I guess they figured out there are actual uncomfortable consequences for that behavior, but they haven't bothered to fix the giant muddy ruts in front of their house.  So every heavy rain brings a muddy mess over here.  And the result of neighbors who obviously park on their lawn, visiting teenagers think it's fine to park their pick-up trucks on mine, too.  I actually called the police about it once because they just got belligerent when I asked them to stop parking on the grass in front of my house.  We even have a curb.  It's against the law in our town to park on the grass next to a curb without the owners permission.  So now I'm that crabby old lady.  I don't care.  My husband hates having to re-seed the lawn because of belligerent teen-agers.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I haven't felt well the last 2 going on 3 weeks. I'm tired more than I feel I should be and irritable because I'm tired. When I'm home, I sleep as much as possible. Friday I told DH I wanted to to try a at home detox, spring clean my system. We discussed the pros and cons of options that I found online, I picked what I thought would be best and he said he'd pick up the supplies I'd need so I could do it over the weekend. It's Sunday afternoon and he still hasn't bought anything I asked for. If it were him that felt like this, I'd have gone out that day and bought what he wanted.


----------



## Lin19687

@earlene  someone on one of the main roads put a few good sized rocks along the edge of their lawn just for this reason.
People stop to take the Left turn and then other behind run over the lawn  to get around 

They are painted White.  This may work for you ?


----------



## earlene

Lin19687 said:


> @earlene  someone on one of the main roads put a few good sized rocks along the edge of their lawn just for this reason.
> People stop to take the Left turn and then other behind run over the lawn  to get around
> 
> They are painted White.  This may work for you ?



I had actually thought of something similar myself, but my husband would not agree to anything that would get in his way when he mows.  He's all about a smooth, unobstructed mowing space and it is a huge mowing space here.  If it was up to him there probably wouldn't be any trees or flowers around the edges of the property at all. 

This is what my son's backyard looks like after I spent 3 1/2 hours mowing it on a riding lawn mower.  Obstructions really do slow down the process, so I can understand why my husband doesn't like them.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

it is so sad that people not only don't care about wrecking other peoples property--they will get belligerent if called out about it--you would think embarrassment would be the way they would feel.  I wonder if you could post it and then have the tow truck come?


----------



## amd

Maybe I'm crabby today... I feel like I have a lot of gripes...

Hubby was on the "man-rag" all weekend. Daughter finally called him out on his attitude and banished him to his workshop until his "head gets right with Jesus" [her words... forgive this mama, but I fell off my chair laughing when she said it!]. We were extra nice when he came back in, we even made him nice snackies. Hopefully tonight will be better.

In the last 6 months, EIGHT new soapers have shown up in my area, and one of the older (how long they've been making soap) is not playing nice on FB. She managed to get me kicked out of the summer market on Thursday nights. The gal at the Chamber of Commerce (who organizes it) is looking into it further after I called and asked why I hadn't been invited to the HUGE kickoff party they are doing next weekend. In the world of soap, we're not on the same level of competition - she does uncolored scented GM soap, made in milkyway trays. I have no GM soaps (although I have CM and buttermilk), and mine are colored and decorative. Not even the same clientele. It was a frustrating lunch hour on the phone with the CoC trying to track what's going on.

If you make sugar scrubs (or are familiar with them at least) you might find this bit funny (@shunt2011 especially, as it's her recipe that I use). I made sugar scrubs and listed them on FB. The "old" soaper mentioned above, posted literally an HOUR after I shared my scrubs, talking about how her scrubs are made with "pronounceable good for you ingredients" and she listed her ingredients. Funny part of this... I use INCI names with common names in ( ) in my ingredients because scrubs are cosmetic, so you know, label regulations and all that. 1) She doesn't even provide a label and 2) her ingredients are pretty similar to mine... just not listed correctly. So... being in a feisty mood yesterday, I commented on the post her ingredients corrected to INCI _like they should be _and a link to cosmetic labeling regulations. I have been blocked from yet another FB group (a local crafters group), which is unfortunate because I occasionally do get sales from posting in that group. Despite being blocked, I don't regret it! But I'm still gonna gripe about it.


----------



## jcandleattic

amd said:


> Maybe I'm crabby today... I feel like I have a lot of gripes...
> 
> Hubby was on the "man-rag" all weekend. Daughter finally called him out on his attitude and banished him to his workshop until his "head gets right with Jesus" [her words... forgive this mama, but I fell off my chair laughing when she said it!]. We were extra nice when he came back in, we even made him nice snackies. Hopefully tonight will be better.
> 
> In the last 6 months, EIGHT new soapers have shown up in my area, and one of the older (how long they've been making soap) is not playing nice on FB. She managed to get me kicked out of the summer market on Thursday nights. The gal at the Chamber of Commerce (who organizes it) is looking into it further after I called and asked why I hadn't been invited to the HUGE kickoff party they are doing next weekend. In the world of soap, we're not on the same level of competition - she does uncolored scented GM soap, made in milkyway trays. I have no GM soaps (although I have CM and buttermilk), and mine are colored and decorative. Not even the same clientele. It was a frustrating lunch hour on the phone with the CoC trying to track what's going on.
> 
> If you make sugar scrubs (or are familiar with them at least) you might find this bit funny (@shunt2011 especially, as it's her recipe that I use). I made sugar scrubs and listed them on FB. The "old" soaper mentioned above, posted literally an HOUR after I shared my scrubs, talking about how her scrubs are made with "pronounceable good for you ingredients" and she listed her ingredients. Funny part of this... I use INCI names with common names in ( ) in my ingredients because scrubs are cosmetic, so you know, label regulations and all that. 1) She doesn't even provide a label and 2) her ingredients are pretty similar to mine... just not listed correctly. So... being in a feisty mood yesterday, I commented on the post her ingredients corrected to INCI _like they should be _and a link to cosmetic labeling regulations. I have been blocked from yet another FB group (a local crafters group), which is unfortunate because I occasionally do get sales from posting in that group. Despite being blocked, I don't regret it! But I'm still gonna gripe about it.


How rude!! Some people just cannot take criticism, even if it's constructive or informative.


----------



## amd

jcandleattic said:


> Some people just cannot take criticism, even if it's constructive or informative



Oh! But it doesn't apply to them because "they don't sell in stores and aren't a business"...


----------



## jcandleattic

amd said:


> Oh! But it doesn't apply to them because "they don't sell in stores and aren't a business"...


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

amd said:


> Maybe I'm crabby today... I feel like I have a lot of gripes...



WOW. that just stinks


----------



## Relle

Marilyn Norgart said:


> the new teenager in the neighborhood had friends over last night--they were ringing my door bell at 11:30 (cant prove it but they were the only bunch running around then). I was just falling asleep and the dog went ballistic--hope she didn't wake up everybody.  I sure hope this isn't going to be a common thing  grrrrr



Wire the doorbell up to a car battery, getting zapped might stop them.


----------



## MGM

Relle said:


> Wire the doorbell up to a car battery, getting zapped might stop them.


And if we can somehow get @amd's  soap bully to ring THAT doorbell...that's a twofer!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@Relle, @MGM


----------



## shunt2011

@amd tell her to suck it.   I hate people like that.   You do you!   She's jealous is all.    

My gripe is Divorce.........been coming for a long time....finally had enough.  Filed and will hopefully be done in 60-90 days.  Fortunately no kids with him.   Depression and anxiety have set in 10 fold and I don't want to do anything.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

shunt2011 said:


> @amd tell her to suck it.   I hate people like that.   You do you!   She's jealous is all.
> 
> My gripe is Divorce.........been coming for a long time....finally had enough.  Filed and will hopefully be done in 60-90 days.  Fortunately no kids with him.   Depression and anxiety have set in 10 fold and I don't want to do anything.



so sorry you have to go through this but it sounds like its the right thing for you (just going off the statement that you have had enough) change is hard even if it is for the best.  wishing you happiness cuz you deserve it  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Zany_in_CO

shunt2011 said:


> @amd   My gripe is Divorce...  Depression and anxiety have set in 10 fold and I don't want to do anything.


Aw, I'm so sorry to hear that, Shari. It's tough, no matter how you slice it. Staying busy, doing nice things for others, on a daily basis will help you get through it. I was 28 when I got divorced. I got out my watercolors and painted every day during that time. Threw them all in the waste basket. I was staying with Mom & Dad at the time. Mom rescued the paintings from the trash. For years later, whenever I visited a relative... including my ex-in-laws, I'd see one of my paintings hanging in a spare bedroom... or wherever.

Also, the best advice I received at that time: Just before walking into the court room, I ran into an old family friend who said, "Remember, love is lovelier the second time around."

Hang in there, lady. You got what it takes.


----------



## shunt2011

@Zany_in_CO - Thank you!!!   The hard part is I'm almost 60. Not quite what I had pictured as my future.   Been with him almost 23 years.    I have an awesome support system in my daughter, parents and 2 littles (grandchildren).    Won't ever do it again.   Once and done.


----------



## Misschief

shunt2011 said:


> @Zany_in_CO - Thank you!!!   The hard part is I'm almost 60. Not quite what I had pictured as my future.   Been with him almost 23 years.    I have an awesome support system in my daughter, parents and 2 littles (grandchildren).    Won't ever do it again.   Once and done.


(((((Hugs))))) Been there done that. I was in my mid 40's when I divorced my husband of 23 years. It was the best thing I ever did. It wasn't easy but I'm much happier now than I was then.


----------



## dibbles

@shunt2011 It's sad to close a chapter in your life, even when you know it is the best thing to do. Lean on your support system and look to the future. And we are all here to vent when you need to.


----------



## amd

@shunt2011 Oh, dear, I am sorry to hear that! It's hard when leaving is the only option left to make things better, but sometimes that really is the best thing. I was with my son's dad from age 19 to 26, even though we never got married, it was still hard leaving. But I knew he didn't want to fix anything and I couldn't live with the mental abuse any more, I didn't want my son to grow up thinking that was ok. What you're feeling is totally normal, just remember to NOT stay there! Even if the thing of the day is to go to work, and make yourself a meal when you come home. That meal is one thing that will take care of yourself. When you take care of yourself, you'll get back to normal faster. A new normal that doesn't include him, but includes many wonderful other things.


----------



## earlene

*Shari*, my best wishes to you and hugs to yourself and all who are providing the support you need.

Even in the best of circumstances, the end of a marriage is just simply not easy on us.  In time, as I am sure you already know, it will be easier and you will surely get past this rough patch and the depression will lift.  You are not a failure; you gave it your all and in the end chose your best, healthiest self, which is as it should be.  You will be happy again.  Now and then you will probably find yourself missing him or the 'idea of him' or the 'idea of companionship' etc., but it passes and you will be fine.  And you will be happy.


----------



## msunnerstood

Migraine - First 4 hours, Flashing lights in my eyes, even with them closed, Blind spots in my vision, left side of body going numb, then the aphasia kicks in. I know the words Im trying to say mostly, but on the way to my mouth something happens and they turn random and slurred, at other times, simple words escape me even in my thoughts. After that comes the intense, pounding, even sharp pain and makes its home in my head for several more hours.

It is now hour 12, I am still typing dyslexic words and having to fix them and I am completely exhausted, like a mack truck ran me over and then backed up. Im sitting her with only the light of the computer screen on, in a silent room, wearing sunglasses with the anxiety of knowing there will come another on another day.

44 years of this gift and not a working medication in sight.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Migraine - First 4 hours, Flashing lights in my eyes, even with them closed, Blind spots in my vision, left side of body going numb, then the aphasia kicks in. I know the words Im trying to say mostly, but on the way to my mouth something happens and they turn random and slurred, at other times, simple words escape me even in my thoughts. After that comes the intense, pounding, even sharp pain and makes its home in my head for several more hours.
> 
> It is now hour 12, I am still typing dyslexic words and having to fix them and I am completely exhausted, like a mack truck ran me over and then backed up. Im sitting her with only the light of the computer screen on, in a silent room, wearing sunglasses with the anxiety of knowing there will come another on another day.
> 
> 44 years of this gift and not a working medication in sight.


Ouchie, ouchie... as a long time migraine sufferer, you have my sympathy. Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Migraine



you poor thing--I cant even begin to imagine.  hope it lets up soon


----------



## Chris_S

My car got stolen Tuesday at 3am. They got into my porch through an unlocked door then shoved a stick through the letter box in front door and then took the car from my drive with lots of beekeeping stuff still in there because i had just spent 12 hours splitting my hive and moving a beehive to a local church yard. They got caught on cam spending 10-15 minutes looking through the front window into the room i was asleep on the sofa and they were crouching down to see through the hole where the letter bix was before i decorated unfortunately because i was tired and in pain from 5 very accurate hits from my bees to the hands so i just got inside and just threw everything on stairs and didnt give it a second thought but its very very rare i ever leave porch door unlocked but it only takes one time for them to get lucky but o reckon they were probably stealing to order because of the type of car it was cant imagine an opertunitic theft would have them peering into two windows for that long. Unfortunately the cam footage only showed them looking into the window and wasnt clear enough to see faces but they kondly left the wooden stick they used to hook the keys on my drive. I dont know how i didnt hear them i was only in room next to stairs and it was a diesel so im also surprised i didnt hear the car being started i often wake up or am disturbed by doors opening and closing few doors down. Never had anything like this stolen before and was just dealing with it yesterday because i had too feelong like absolute shite today though think its only just really hit me of the realitiy of not having any transport and the best car iv ever owned being stolen like that just feeling so down


----------



## earlene

I hope they left fingerprints on the stick and get caught!  The nerve.  It is a horrible feeling of violation to have your property broken into and worse yet stolen!  I am so sorry you have to go through this, *Chris*.


----------



## Chris_S

earlene said:


> I hope they left fingerprints on the stick and get caught!  The nerve.  It is a horrible feeling of violation to have your property broken into and worse yet stolen!  I am so sorry you have to go through this, *Chris*.



The police in the uk are so stretched that they dont seem to give a flying crap about things like car theft probably because of the fact they know insurence will payout then its just a matter of being lucky enough for police to spot it and catch occupants if they are daft enough to leave same plate on because i doubt they will do it could of been outta country before i noticed it. The police told me to picj stick up and put it in a bag but then said that i might hear from csi team to take finger prints. that was more than 36 hours after reporting it and iv heard absolutly nothing from them


----------



## jcandleattic

Chris_S said:


> The police in the uk are so stretched that they dont seem to give a flying crap about things like car theft probably because of the fact they know insurence will payout then its just a matter of being lucky enough for police to spot it and catch occupants if they are daft enough to leave same plate on


Same here in most of the US. Hope you catch a break and get this resolved soon.


----------



## earlene

Well, I guess I'm lucky.  In my small town the police will even deal with dogs loose in the neighborhood.  A stolen car would thrill them to death!  Would they find it?  Probably, because around here, it would more likely be some kid joy-riding, than some chop-shop situation.

But not all small rural areas in the US are as safe as where I live.  My son lives in a rural area is California, and cars get dismantled if left on the side of the road for too long after they break down.  It's appalling, in fact, how fast it happens.


----------



## Rune

Same here, they don't have resources to investigate small things. Or they come and then file it as a cold case, or what it is called.

Last summer, I was having a break outside at work, and this guy came and sat beside me to chat. I went inside because I had things to do. The guy also went into the shop, and just before he should pay, he had "forgot" something in his car, so he ran out. And suddenly the police was in the door asking if we had seen him arrive, and if he was alone. I told them I had seen hime drive alone, park, come for a chat and went alone into the shop. More police officers showed up. They arrested him and investigated the car. It was stolen and he was the thief.

The police came because the guy who owned the car, a house painter or carpenter, had written on Facebook that his car was stolen, a picture of the car, and asked people to report to the police if the did spot it somewhere. The car originally had a company logo on it. The thief had painted over it, but it was still possible to read. So, someone had seen seen his stolen car outside the shop were I was working, and called the police.

That is perhaps something you can try, write a wanted ad on Facebook, and ask people to please share it, and to contact the police if they spot it somewhere. I guess it works best in more rural areas. And I guess it does not work in many cases. But I know it did work at least once. So maybe you are just as lucky.


----------



## earlene

My gripe:  Old Eyes and Threading a Needle!

I swore I would never mend anything again after the hard time I had mending my granddaughter's tights last time I was in Texas.  But hubby's pants zipper broke & I decided I'd fix it before remembering that.  I even went out and bought a pack of 3 needle threaders (I had one break on me more than once, so didn't want to face that dilemma again) and some new needles with super big eyes.  The drawback to large-eyed needles is corresponding thickness of the shaft, which means they're harder to push/pull through thick fabric.  But I got it done with minimal cursing and not as much frustration as I anticipated when I first started.  It's the initial needle threading that's the real hurdle.  I even waited a couple of days for the rain to stop so I'd have enough light to see, but there's not enough light in the world to make old eyes sharp again!


----------



## jcandleattic

Due to our continual fluctuating weather I am having sinus problems with a sinus headache. Feels like someone took a sledgehammer to my face and smashed it. I've tried sinus relief medication, but it's just not helping.  

@msunnerstood I so feel for you with Migraines.  Usually the only thing that helps me when they get as bad as you describe (and yes described to a T as to how I get them) is to get physically sick to my stomach and that will help ease it a bit.


----------



## MGM

earlene said:


> Well, I guess I'm lucky.  In my small town the police will even deal with dogs loose in the neighborhood.  A stolen car would thrill them to death!  Would they find it?  Probably, because around here, it would more likely be some kid joy-riding, than some chop-shop situation.


This reminds me of a comedian from my home province:

"The cops would ask, “Can you describe the man who robbed you? – Yeah, he was Dwayne.” Every crime solved in nine minutes. “Calling both cars, calling both cars, keep your eyes peeled for Dwayne. Last seen wearing that green sweater his sister made for him."


----------



## earlene

Oh, thank for the reminder, MGM.  Amazon Prime has it and my husband likes it.  I haven't seen much of it, so maybe we'll watch it after we run out of episodes on Ranch (netflix.)


----------



## MGM

earlene said:


> Oh, thank for the reminder, MGM.  Amazon Prime has it and my husband likes it.  I haven't seen much of it, so maybe we'll watch it after we run out of episodes on Ranch (netflix.)


Oh you know about Corner Gas?? You might like Little Mosque on the Prairie. They had at least one cross-over episode.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Chris_S said:


> My car got stolen Tuesday at 3am



sorry to ear that--I would be totally creeped knowing they were messing around like that and you slept through it.  maybe the bee stings wore you out--weren't you wearing gloves?


----------



## jcandleattic

UGH ordered delivery for lunch - #1 - they took forever, #2 - they brought the complete wrong order, so now I have nothing to eat for lunch and have to wait probably another hour for it to be fixed. 

I did however, get a voucher for a free meal to use in the next 90 days. So there's that. Although, I'll have to use it within the next 2 weeks because we are moving offices to a completely different area of the state, and I wont' be able to use the voucher after that. HMPFH


----------



## msunnerstood

jcandleattic said:


> @msunnerstood I so feel for you with Migraines.  Usually the only thing that helps me when they get as bad as you describe (and yes described to a T as to how I get them) is to get physically sick to my stomach and that will help ease it a bit.



When I was younger I used to make myself throw up and they would ease. The other day, throwing up happened all by itself but to no avail. 
Sorry you get them but its good to know someone else gets them like me. Sometimes people look at me like im nuts when I tell them how they are for me.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

msunnerstood said:


> Migraine -
> 44 years of this gift and not a working medication in sight.


My heart goes out to you, *@msunnerstood*. I can't even imagine what that must be like.


Chris_S said:


> My car got stolen Tuesday at 3am. ... its only just really hit me of the realitiy of not having any transport and the best car iv ever owned being stolen like that just feeling so down


That's really tough! I'd feel down too, Chris. I wish you could remember or think of something that might help to catch those guys. Too bad there weren't a few bees in the car to sting them all over!!!


earlene said:


> But I got it done with minimal cursing...


Hahaha Good for you!


----------



## Chris_S

Marilyn Norgart said:


> sorry to ear that--I would be totally creeped knowing they were messing around like that and you slept through it.  maybe the bee stings wore you out--weren't you wearing gloves?



Yes i was wearing gloves but only nitrile gloves so not that thick really i dont like wearing thicker gloves because i dont feel like i am quite as sensitive to were the bees are. Leather gloves are highly discouraged by the club im part of for this very reason well and because of potential to transfer diseases! Got stung on ankle too when i stupidly moved the new hive without wellies on and as it was dark i didnt see any bees near my feet so didnt know to move her along 
Hands are alot better today and really its the itching and swelling that have caused the problem dont really hurt. In all the inspections in my hive last year i never ever got stung was only when i went in to sort them for winter that i got my first ever sting! But i got it all sorted but got to wait like 3 weeks before first inspection on either because one had no queen but 4 queen cells capped and the other has a virgin queen but absolutly not drawn comb because the church bought an incompatible hive so couldnt donate any of my brood frames to the new hive!

Yes absolutly its a horrible thought that they would do that but i cant say i am surprised as why would they care about privacy, yes i came in exhausted and just shut front door and collapsed on sofa and fell asleep and normally i take my keys into front room with me its rare they get left on stairs like they were that night. I reckon it was stolen to order it was only about 3k pounds but they arnt particually common cars and they would make a good and fast getaway car apart from egr valve is faulty and it has literally no boost from turbo when you hit 85-90mph not that i do that kinda speed often it was very very easy to do that without noticing because the acceleration was rapid mid range you could be doing 90 before you even realised lol but im sure they have figured that out by now or will do soon enough hopefully when police are behind them in a chase lol karma in its plainest form! I ended up in tears on the phone to the house insurence people when it hit me there was a lovely christmas of my little niece on the keyring it can be replaced but its the fact that such scum bags have seen such a personal item as that. My niece is one of the most important people ever to come into my life and always will be and that along with probably everything else that can identify it as my car will likely just get dumped  am gutted the cars gone but that can be replaced just hope they give me a good offer for a payout

@earlene thank you for your kind words. Unfortuatly i live on a lovely and normally quiet street but theres 3 really rough estates like the worst estates in the entire town just on other side of main road from me so there plenty of wrongens about. I mentioned the car theft to the fella who has helped setup all the beehive at the church he called it his pet project and he said as a little gift and thank you for helping with the project he has ordered me a replacement smoker as mine was in car. That made me cry but because it made me happy not sad. Lovely gesture and iv not even met him yet!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Chris_S said:


> on the keyring



were your house keys on that ring?  if so you better change your locks!!

I wear leather gloves with no issues other than they are loose at the wrist and they get around my wrists like that and that is where I normally get stung.  I doubt you would be spreading disease unless you are going into other peoples hives--I usually wash mine at the end of the year or if I get a lot of propolis on them.  the main bee to really be careful for is the queen, otherwise (while I don't necasarilly like it) sometimes one or two gets squished but that usually sets them off on a stinging spree--but it is usually when I am trying to get the boxes set back in place and some just don't seem to understand they need to move.  I usually don't feel anything but the initial hit until like 8 hours later and then it heats up and swells up and starts itching like crazy!!!!  I had one a couple years ago that hit real hard on my leg and I actually had a black and blue mark around 6 inches around--I was wearing capris like a dummy.  they were particularly vicious that year.


----------



## Chris_S

Marilyn Norgart said:


> were your house keys on that ring?  if so you better change your locks!!
> 
> I wear leather gloves with no issues other than they are loose at the wrist and they get around my wrists like that and that is where I normally get stung.  I doubt you would be spreading disease unless you are going into other peoples hives--I usually wash mine at the end of the year or if I get a lot of propolis on them.  the main bee to really be careful for is the queen, otherwise (while I don't necasarilly like it) sometimes one or two gets squished but that usually sets them off on a stinging spree--but it is usually when I am trying to get the boxes set back in place and some just don't seem to understand they need to move.  I usually don't feel anything but the initial hit until like 8 hours later and then it heats up and swells up and starts itching like crazy!!!!  I had one a couple years ago that hit real hard on my leg and I actually had a black and blue mark around 6 inches around--I was wearing capris like a dummy.  they were particularly vicious that year.



Once iv got a car again ill start going to the club apairy again once a week.

House locks already changed thats first thing I got done on Tuesday after id rung all police and car and house insurence companies.

@Rune one the first things i did was post about it on my fb page and to a few local groups. I also requested them to if handy wrap a baseball bat round the head of driver then ring police. Given the way they acted i reckon they were going specifically for this type of car and had probably spotted it a while ago. My dad visited today with a block of wood and some screws to block up the hole where the letter box was and where they got access to the keys via a stick and i saw them on the cam footage looking through the hole in the door from outside the porch so at least now thats not going to be possible. Now i just have to wait to see what they are going to offer and i can look and maybe find a car to buy


----------



## melinda48

Chris_S said:


> The police in the uk are so stretched that they dont seem to give a flying crap about things like car theft probably because of the fact they know insurence will payout then its just a matter of being lucky enough for police to spot it and catch occupants if they are daft enough to leave same plate on because i doubt they will do it could of been outta country before i noticed it. The police told me to picj stick up and put it in a bag but then said that i might hear from csi team to take finger prints. that was more than 36 hours after reporting it and iv heard absolutly nothing from them



So very sorry for the loss but also that the police are so stretched. Hope they catch them!


----------



## Chris_S

melinda48 said:


> So very sorry for the loss but also that the police are so stretched. Hope they catch them!



The police are so stretched because the government here have year by year since 2010 been cutting the bloody budgets meaning less and less police being employed its absolutly devestating watching the country I have lived in all my life go downhill so quickly too and because of those who are meant to be in power too! The amount of knife crime and murders and stabbing along with acid attacks is devistating to hear about. Just had police round and they were really nice but didnt have much to say but they noticed my soaps and candles and got a surprise when one cat shot between thier legs trying to escape then other jumped into the house through window and just sat on the window watching them then even tried to get a fuss off them when that didnt get them anywhere he just came to me for a fuss lol. Strange little cat that he is id just got back from rugby where i had a few pints which is rare for me and have still got a croaky voice from so much shouting lol. They just said they would let me know if or when its found and hopefully itll ping an anpr cam but i think it was targeted for the type of car. my dads been round today and helped me plug the hole in the door where the letter box used to be that they must of used to hook the keys. The car hasnt been owned outside of my direct family since it was brand spanking new and its by far nicest car iv ever owned so im just really gutted its gone! Someone has very kindly said they would put me on insurence for her car for while i am house and dog sitting next week! So gunna do some runs to tip and try get rid of some the junk in my house while i have a bigger car to fit more stuff in!


----------



## Lin19687

I just started a full cold   spot in my throat was sore 3 days ago.  At least I can work today. I can sleep tomorrow and Sunday I have a small FM that DD said she would come with me.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> I just started a full cold   spot in my throat was sore 3 days ago.  At least I can work today. I can sleep tomorrow and Sunday I have a small FM that DD said she would come with me.



feel better soon!!


----------



## Lin19687

Thanks @Marilyn Norgart   I am secretly hoping to give it to all my co -workers


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> Thanks @Marilyn Norgart   I am secretly hoping to give it to all my co -workers



wowsa haha you are kinda a mean sicky aren't you   you probably got it from one of them anyways


----------



## Lin19687

I did  that is why I am hoping to swing it back to them.


----------



## earlene

Aww, *Lin*, I hope you feel better soon.  And I really do hope your co-workers don't all have to suffer, too.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lin19687 said:


> Thanks @Marilyn Norgart   I am secretly hoping to give it to all my co -workers


You are SO bad!  I just sent you a PM...


----------



## Lin19687

Naw, I don't really wish anyone to get sick.  it stinks to be sick.


----------



## earlene

FireFox is acting weird since yesterday.  I think it may have been some sort of update that screwed it up; now I'm super annoyed.


----------



## BattleGnome

I saw a post last night that Firefox disabled all plugins for some reason. Hopefully it’s fixed soon


----------



## Lin19687

Ahh that is why FF sent me thing that my plug ins no longer work.
I don't do updates anymore for them, can't deal with the issues after like a fart


----------



## earlene

One of the FF issues I was having is already resolved.  The plugins are written by 3rd parties and not by FF, so the writers have to scramble to keep up with these changes.  I know AdBlock Plus is already addressing the issue, but there are a few others I used that I hope get cracking.  Unfortunately, with each new version, I end up dropping more and more plugins.  But I will never drop Ad Block.  I hate those pesky ads on all and sundry websites.  Granted, sometimes I have to enable ads on certain websites, but for the most part I can get by without doing so.


----------



## Lin19687

Yup, ad block is one of mine, Ghostery was the other.  I just wait for a few weeks and they will be back up again.
Yes I know it is not FF that makes these or other plug ins


----------



## jcandleattic

HAHA - I got a piece of mail from the IRS for our 2017 taxes, and once I looked them up I can see I totally screwed them up, and now now owe back taxes, interest and penalties.. GRRRR I know exactly how it happened and could kick myself for not paying closer attention to what I was doing. LOL Dang it!!


----------



## amd

My husband has been on my last nerve lately. I'm not sure what's going on with his head, but I'm seconds away from scheduling him an anxiety consultation (or his funeral... if I were a violent woman...). He's started playing this "you didn't tell me that" game, usually I just say "sorry" [even though I KNOW I told him] and move on because people forget things, whatever. This weekend though... my breaking point.

First, "I didn't tell him" about our daughter going to a sleepover at my mom's for the weekend. Yes, dear man, I did tell you because we had a whole conversation about it because of the youngest son's birthday this weekend and getting together with husband's family. Well, the youngest decided that he would rather go to a movie instead of having an extended family get together, so that resolved the scheduling problem, so daughter went to my mom's.

Second, "I didn't tell him" about my youngest nieces birthday party on Sunday. Yes, dear man, I did tell you because we had an argument about my sister planning the party on the youngest son's birthday and how I can't control when my sister plans the party... and then further discussion when the family drama started because my sister moved the time so that I could be there [NOT at my request, btw. Youngest niece calls me her best friend and wanted to make sure I could be there, which then ticked off two of my other sisters who are "tired of the world revolving around Sherry"].

Third, "I didn't tell him" that Sunday was Confirmation Sunday at church and that we would need to be there early and stay late (I'm the teacher). Ummm.... Confirmation Sunday has been announced in church every Sunday for the last month, I've been talking to him every Wednesday night for the last month about this that and the other thing going on to get the kids ready for being confirmed the first Sunday in May... I have been teaching confirmation for seven years, and we have been together for four of those years. What part of this process did he think had changed? It's the same thing every year, I go early for rehearsal, and we stay late for pictures and lunch.

So Sunday, as we're rushing home from church so that he can take the kid to the movie and I can get to the birthday party, he decides to light into me about how I don't communicate with him and I need to tell him what's going on because he doesn't read minds, and blah blah blah. I was done saying "sorry". I explained to him that I did tell him about the sleepover and the party, pointing out the discussions that we had because of me telling him these things going on... to which he replied that we never had those conversations. "Oh, sorry, I guess that was my other husband." Really? You're going to deny that I told you these things to the point that you will deny that we had other conversations? OH LORD. You are in a serious state of denial. So then he flipped it around to that I'm the one in denial and creating conversations that we never had. And now I can't figure out who the crazy person in this relationship is. I'm to the point that I made a blank template for each of us to fill out that says "______ told ______ about _______ on this date." and we have to sign and date it. I am just done done done with this freaking argument and if I have to do this ridiculous thing to prove to him that I do tell him things, he just either isn't listening or forgets, then so be it. He thinks I'm a complete control freak now, but whatever, I'm tired of thinking that he's a butt head who can't admit that he's human.

Whew. Thanks for listening y'all. I feel better getting this ridiculous nonsense out. Now I can laugh about it and move on with my day.


----------



## jcandleattic

UGH @amd my husband used to pull that crap on me too. Now I just tell him that just because he doesn't remember it happening, doesn't mean it didn't happen and he should go to the Dr to figure out why he can't remember anything. Then I literally walk away and that's the end of the argument. Also a lot of times now I'll tell him "Are you paying attention" make him repeat what I'm telling him, then say "because I don't want in a week from now or so for you to say I never told you anything about this so figure out a way to remember what I'm saying, do you need to write it down?" 
That usually irritates him, then the week later I say "remember when I asked if you needed to write this down????" LOL 

Anyway, yes, I feel your pain. It's irritating when it keeps happening, and then they blame you.


----------



## earlene

My husband doesn't always remember what I tell him either, but I am sure that's because he doesn't always listen because his mind is somewhere else.  I don't always remember what he tells me either, unless I write it down, but if my mind is somewhere else, I don't even think to write it down.

So what I prefer is that we discuss it AND it gets written down.  If it's dates of events, it needs to go on the large calendar that hangs in the kitchen.  I often write things down in my TO DO notebook, and then transfer it to the calendar or vice-versa.  Otherwise, when I go to make other plans, I don't remember the specifics at all, even when I do have some recollection.

For example, vacation plans.  Hubby schedules them with his work, and usually they get written on the calendar.  This year's vacations were scheduled in January, but never got written down anywhere.  I am not sure why this year was different.

Alzheimer's runs in my husband's father's family and even though he would never admit to having a memory problem, I am sure it concerns him since he saw what his father went through.  He has even volunteered for clinical trials and any Alzheimer's study for which he qualifies.  (So far, it's only been one.)  But to say to him, he should go to the doctor to have his memory checked and then walk away would certainly infuriate him; I just could not do that to him.  I did once suggest he get his hearing checked, which he did a few months ago and it was apparently just fine, so I can't say that to him for at least another few years.


----------



## amd

earlene said:


> we discuss it AND it gets written down.


LOL. This exactly. When we got married we were struggling with two Google calendars, and because mine was a Google calendar created with a yahoo email we couldn't get mine to share correctly, so we switched to his Google calendar, so EVERYTHING gets entered into one calender (even my work meetings, so that I don't schedule appointments during meetings and such). Even that doesn't seem to help - although he often uses "It's on the calendar" when I complain that he didn't tell me about this that and the other.  

I honestly think that he has something on his brain stressing him out and he's not talking about it, which is making him forgetful and grumpy. We rarely fight, but the last few weeks he has not been himself, and he pokes the bear and the bear bites back. I'm hoping this week that we can make some free time to talk about it without children around. He just needs to get it out, if it's me, the kids, work, his family, my family, money, or whatever, just spit it out. If I can't fix it, maybe I can at least be understanding about it.


----------



## Lin19687

Well, 'I' don't need to deal with that because 'I' don't have a Hubby !!   MAHAHAHAHHAA

oh wait... I do that to myself sometimes tho.....  grocery list.....etc 


Gripe, it was slow today at work........ new girl is almost on her own and Boss asks me if I am ready to do that NEXT hard type........ which she said I won't be doing for at least 6 months.  Been there 3.5 months   I was hoping for a few months of easy


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

So... this happened. Do i need to buy a whole new stick blender? Does anyone know if i can get only the attachment thingy? The brand is Oster.


----------



## atiz

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> View attachment 38867
> 
> 
> 
> So... this happened. Do i need to buy a whole new stick blender? Does anyone know if i can get only the attachment thingy? The brand is Oster.


Oh no. Something similar had happened with my cuisinart blender once (nothing to do with soaping, I apparently put it into a too hot soup and it melted...). I had to buy the whole thing again.
Maybe you could check on the brand's website if they sell the parts separately?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> View attachment 38867
> 
> 
> 
> So... this happened. Do i need to buy a whole new stick blender? Does anyone know if i can get only the attachment thingy? The brand is Oster.



oh that bites


----------



## Techie Joe

https://www.oster.com/parts-and-accessories/
The cost of the part plus postage, versus a new blender


----------



## earlene

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> View attachment 38867
> 
> 
> 
> So... this happened. Do i need to buy a whole new stick blender? Does anyone know if i can get only the attachment thingy? The brand is Oster.




I have done so in the past for another brand.  Try this link:

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/

But on the Oster site, they only list two Immersion Blenders and no parts, so maybe they don't sell any replacement parts for stick blenders.

https://www.oster.com/kitchen-tools/immersion-blenders/


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Yeah, i was on their website earlier and it didnt show replacements but, i am on mobile so i was waiting to see on the PC since i can not see the whole listing. It sucks because its only a year old the blender works, is just that thing that broke! I’ll try that other link, i really dont wanna buy a whole new one.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

the ground is turning white again


----------



## dibbles

Marilyn Norgart said:


> the ground is turning white again


I feel your pain. We're not white here yet, but it sounds like we could be. It's cold enough. And raining.


----------



## Misschief

Marilyn Norgart said:


> the ground is turning white again


Seriously?? We're close to hitting the 30ºC (86ºF) mark this week. They're already saying we're already  in early drought conditions. I hope that doesn't mean another bad fire season.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Misschief said:


> Seriously?? We're close to hitting the 30ºC (86ºF) mark this week. They're already saying we're already  in early drought conditions. I hope that doesn't mean another bad fire season.



I ho;e you don't have a bad fire season too--those are scary


----------



## Techie Joe

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> So... this happened. Do i need to buy a whole new stick blender? Does anyone know if i can get only the attachment thingy? The brand is Oster.


If you can separate the red plastic parts from the blender you might be able to glue them with superglue.
Need to do it on paper and wear EMT gloves or something, prevent your skin from bonding (in seconds).
You might test the glue first in case it tries to dissolve the plastic.
You can also glue on a "patch" on each side and cut out where the holes are, but be aware of the overall thickness, it still has to fit over the meal thing with the tabs. 
Heating / melting a patch is also an option but if your not used to craft / DIY it can be tricky.
There is also hot glue, if you have some kind of craft tool to trim off the excess glue when dry.

The super glue fix might work depending on how much stress the part is under while blending, and if that stress is focused on the glued bit.

I'm a fan of hacked together technology.  I would use a drill with variable speed and a small whisk with the end cut off to fit. It would be significantly heavier than a blender, but might adequately mix your soapy sauce.


----------



## Susie

Misschief said:


> My gripe today... I'm trying SO hard to get my blood pressure down. I've been on a low carb diet for about 6 weeks; I've lost about 15 lbs. in the past two months. I eat more vegetables now than I have in my entire life! Today, I went to the doctor to refill my prescriptions and my bp has gone UP. I am SO incredibly frustrated... and disheartened.



It is quite normal for BP not to respond within the first 6 weeks to new medications and lifestyle changes.  Don't fret.  It will come down, eventually.  They may have to change the meds, as not everyone reacts the same to medications.  That's why there are so very many blood pressure meds.  You take care of the lifestyle changes, let the doctor worry about the meds.  Great job on those lifestyle changes!  Maybe add walking to those changes?  Walking is great for blood pressure for many reasons.  Most of all, stop stressing about it!  It will come down, just hang in there!



Nate5700 said:


> That's who I got it from. The price was right but the packaging was annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up putting it in a pot of hot water, I didn't really think of the sink. Probably would have been easier since the jug was about twice as tall as the pot, the oil melted at the bottom first and I was slamming it on the counter trying to get the oil at the top to sink so it would melt. I poured about half of it into quart mason jars and the other half is still in the original bottle. But the mason jars I got don't have very wide mouths either so they won't be too easy to scoop from. But if I end up having to melt it again a quart jar won't take as long as a gallon bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where it was originally packaged, but it shipped from Illinois which isn't exactly known for its warm weather.
> 
> I assume it was packaged the way it was because it was cheaper to do it that way.



I melt those annoying oils into those disposable plastic containers from the Dollar Tree.  They work fine, and I wash and re-use them numerous times before they break.  Be sure to label and date those containers.



msunnerstood said:


> Hot Flashes, I swear to God I dont know from minute to minute whether i'll be Baking or Freezing.  I am the person tank tops and hoodies were made for so I can take off a layer, put on a layer.





Lin19687 said:


> Oh @msunnerstood I hope it all goes FAST for you. That is no fun
> 
> Gripe,  got yard work to do and it is going to rain tomorrow (a day off for us in MASS)





msunnerstood said:


> Ive had them for 4 years now. I feel like theyll never go away



16 years and counting.  Worse yet, they won't let me take hormones.  You do get to the point of not paying much attention to them about year 8 or 9.  The studies say if you have them after 14 years, you never get rid of them.


----------



## jcandleattic

My gripe today: a wonderful opportunity came my way that would be absolutely PERFECT for me to take, with the exception of and deal breaker being it's not permanent. It could become that way, but I wouldn't know for sure for at least 6-9 months, and unfortunately at this stage in my life I need more stability than that. If I can negotiate permanency then I might just go for it, but if not, than I'm going to have to decline and that makes me sad. LOL (not sad enough to change my mind though - no permanency is very much a deal breaker for me)


----------



## Lin19687

I always wonder why they do this.  Usually here it is from a TEMP company that does these.  Those jobs are really for a biz that just needs someone for that short amount of time to catch up or finish something.


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> I always wonder why they do this.  Usually here it is from a TEMP company that does these.  Those jobs are really for a biz that just needs someone for that short amount of time to catch up or finish something.


This is a contract to hire opportunity but I won't know about the 'hire' part until 6-9 months from now. Supposedly they hire 95% of the contractors, but people will say anything to get qualified workers in, so I'm sceptical, and I can't afford in 9 months to not have a job - especially when I have an excellent one right now. 
(Just not looking forward to the move, and I don't get along 100% with my new BU head, so there's that too)


----------



## Lin19687

Here they say 'contract to hire' too but it isn't true, from what I heard one tell another at a coffee shop.
@jcandleattic do you at least get your own office??


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> Here they say 'contract to hire' too but it isn't true, from what I heard one tell another at a coffee shop.
> @jcandleattic do you at least get your own office??


I would at the contract to hire place, but don't even have an office at the place I'm at now. Here it's all open seating, so I'm just out in the open...


----------



## Arimara

Aphasia sucks. I miss being able to talk and read out loud and I don't feel like trying sometimes.


----------



## dibbles

Arimara said:


> Aphasia sucks. I miss being able to talk and read out loud and I don't feel like trying sometimes.


I’m sorry Arimara. That must be so hard.


----------



## msunnerstood

As Much as I oppose listening devices such as Alexa and Google Home, a Dot now sits on my dresser.

Why?

I took a nap today and apparently one of my bulging discs compressed a nerve and when i tried to move to get up, a sharp shooting bolt of Hades shot down my leg from hip to ankle. I could not even flex a muscle to try and move. I started calling for my husband, then my son. It was apparently family nap time and they were upstairs and on the other end of the house. I spent the next hour and 15 minutes calling for help and trying to bang on the wall that was barely in my reach.

I finally realized no help was coming and my phone was across the room. I steeled myself, grabbed my leg and threw it off the bed.. My body followed and I hit the floor. It must have sounded like I was being murdered down here but no one heard that either.

Something must have changed when i hit the floor because i could then gingerly move and get up to my phone and into a chair. I am mostly sore now and have a little weakness in my left leg. I was still crying when everyone got up outta the total feeling of helplessness I experienced. I explained what had happened and thats when i became the reluctant owner of an amazon dot programmed with my husbands, and both sons phone numbers in it... just in case.

I do have another MRI coming up so I will be following up on whatever has changed.

It sucks to get old.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Arimara said:


> Aphasia sucks. I miss being able to talk and read out loud and I don't feel like trying sometimes.



sorry to hear you are going trough this Arimara!!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> As Much as I oppose listening devices such as Alexa and Google Home, a Dot now sits on my dresser.



that must have been scary and to not be able to get anybodies attention--yikes.  I have fought all that stuff, I even fought getting a cell phone.  but it will come in handy.  good luck with your MRI


----------



## Susie

Arimara said:


> Aphasia sucks. I miss being able to talk and read out loud and I don't feel like trying sometimes.



I am so sorry!  I have taken care of lots of people with aphasia, and it sucks every time.  No one but family is patient enough to let you get your words out.  They sometimes describe it like being a statue, where you can hear and see everything, but can't respond.  My heart really does go out to you!


----------



## Susie

msunnerstood said:


> As Much as I oppose listening devices such as Alexa and Google Home, a Dot now sits on my dresser.
> 
> Why?
> 
> I took a nap today and apparently one of my bulging discs compressed a nerve and when i tried to move to get up, a sharp shooting bolt of Hades shot down my leg from hip to ankle. I could not even flex a muscle to try and move. I started calling for my husband, then my son. It was apparently family nap time and they were upstairs and on the other end of the house. I spent the next hour and 15 minutes calling for help and trying to bang on the wall that was barely in my reach.
> 
> I finally realized no help was coming and my phone was across the room. I steeled myself, grabbed my leg and threw it off the bed.. My body followed and I hit the floor. It must have sounded like I was being murdered down here but no one heard that either.
> 
> Something must have changed when i hit the floor because i could then gingerly move and get up to my phone and into a chair. I am mostly sore now and have a little weakness in my left leg. I was still crying when everyone got up outta the total feeling of helplessness I experienced. I explained what had happened and thats when i became the reluctant owner of an amazon dot programmed with my husbands, and both sons phone numbers in it... just in case.
> 
> I do have another MRI coming up so I will be following up on whatever has changed.
> 
> It sucks to get old.



Gracious!  That must have been terrifying!  Smart y'all to think of getting a Dot!


----------



## dibbles

msunnerstood said:


> As Much as I oppose listening devices such as Alexa and Google Home, a Dot now sits on my dresser.
> 
> Why?
> 
> I took a nap today and apparently one of my bulging discs compressed a nerve and when i tried to move to get up, a sharp shooting bolt of Hades shot down my leg from hip to ankle. I could not even flex a muscle to try and move. I started calling for my husband, then my son. It was apparently family nap time and they were upstairs and on the other end of the house. I spent the next hour and 15 minutes calling for help and trying to bang on the wall that was barely in my reach.
> 
> I finally realized no help was coming and my phone was across the room. I steeled myself, grabbed my leg and threw it off the bed.. My body followed and I hit the floor. It must have sounded like I was being murdered down here but no one heard that either.
> 
> Something must have changed when i hit the floor because i could then gingerly move and get up to my phone and into a chair. I am mostly sore now and have a little weakness in my left leg. I was still crying when everyone got up outta the total feeling of helplessness I experienced. I explained what had happened and thats when i became the reluctant owner of an amazon dot programmed with my husbands, and both sons phone numbers in it... just in case.
> 
> I do have another MRI coming up so I will be following up on whatever has changed.
> 
> It sucks to get old.


How awful that must have been. I hope you don't ever need the Dot and that it serves its purpose by helping you feel more secure. Good plan!


----------



## Lin19687

I have to go out and mow the lawn because this is the ONLY nice day not raining in the last last 2 weeks............... I feel like My brother and I swapped states (seattle).


----------



## Chris_S

Lin19687 said:


> I have to go out and mow the lawn because this is the ONLY nice day not raining in the last last 2 weeks............... I feel like My brother and I swapped states (seattle).



I wish i could cut the grass but thanks to the scum bag thieves who stole my car which also had the only copy of shed key on i can no longer get to my mower without first taking so bolt croppers or a saw to the lock and the grass is getting really long too.

They found my car CRASHED and with false plates on. It got stolen at around 3am on the 30th of April so the Tuesday morning, they found it after they crashed it into a taxi on the Friday which i think was the 3rd but the first i knew of this was when the csi fella rang on wednesday just gone so 5 days after it was recovered and asked me what inside the car was there when it was stolen slightly confused by this conversation i asked what was going on and he said surprised himself has he police officier in charge of your case not rung you and told you the cars been recovered? Still confused i told him no the only time i had been contacted by the police was on the Thursday so the 2nd May they turned up half an hour after i got back from the rugby knocking at my door to say i was surprised is an understatement!! So the csi fella said well im sorry to be the bearer of bad news but its also been crashed but someone would be in touch to give me more details its now as good as sunday and iv heard absolutly NOTHING except when i went out my way to try get answers. Very frustrating because most of my beekeeping stuff has been recovered with the car yet despite them having access to the car for over a week now they have it on hold so niether me nor the insurence company can go near it me to collect my beekeeping stuff and the insurence company to go and assess the damage thats been caused i think because of the age of the car it will probably be a write off but because iv no idea whats going to happen because iv only had the damage described to me im only guessing iv now got to wait for the police who dont seem to even be able to get the basics achieved within a resonable time frame im still without a car or likely to know anything further until they finally get into first gear. Peed off is a nice way to describe how i feel. Fair enough if they have suspects and think holding the car will help make arrests or convictions but ffs if thats the case bloody tell me that dont just keep me guessing. I wish now it had never been found or had been an instant definate write off then at least id be able to get on with the insurence process instead of being held in limbo for nearly 2 weeks. Ontop of this and probably a big reason im feelijg annoyed today about this iv got a banging headache had a poorly stomach and was doing an airport run leaving at 1am and only returning at 4am so im also shattered and probably just as well iv not gone out because am feeling cranky too. But at least iv got tyson keeping my company today who is now on his 5th or 6th forced cuddle of the day. I think hes annoyed that he got shut outside last night when he asked to be let outside at 5am and i only woke up at about 11am to let him back in!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Chris_S said:


> They found my car CRASHED



so sorry it worked out this way--and sorry the cops are better at getting back to you on things.  is there no way they cant inventory what is in the car and let you have your property?


----------



## Chris_S

Marilyn Norgart said:


> so sorry it worked out this way--and sorry the cops are better at getting back to you on things.  is there no way they cant inventory what is in the car and let you have your property?



I am aware of most the things in the car but only thanks to the csi fella ringing and willing to tell me what was remaining but he did ring to ask what was already in there and most seems untouched but they just wont let me near the car i cant even go to the garage to see the damage and nor can the insurence company until they have released the whole car which i have no explination as to why its even being held still. Im going to ring police station on monday and see if i can get some answers and maybe get them to hurry up releasing it if thats at all possible sometimes iv found a polite nudge in the right direction helps speed things up some call it nagging i call it a polite nudge lol. With regards to my beekeeping stuff it could be worse because im not able to do more than top up the syrup feed in the new hive until around the 27th of may so hopefully ill have my hive tools ect back by then and wont have to fork out more money when i already have 3 of them in the car! And the orginal hive having no queen when i left them but 4 or 5 capped cells i cant go into that either due to the queen needing mating when she has been born and accepted by fellow buzzers and bobs

Im very lucky that someone iv been doing alot of jobs for and who i went to pick up from the airport this morning is being very kind and allowing me use of her car when she is able to do so. It was partly to allow me to look after her dogs while she visited her poorly and very lucky to be alive sister in Germany! so for example i asked if i can borrow it monday so i can go the cinema and pizza hut for a good friends daughters birthday in exchange for me walking the dogs twice so im not totally carless but i hate having to rely on others for what i now consider a normal possession because iv not been without a car for more than a day or 2 for about 10 years now so 2 weeks feels like an eternity!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Chris_S said:


> polite nudge lol



nudge away--it might help


----------



## Chris_S

Marilyn Norgart said:


> nudge away--it might help



Exactly cant do any harm can it. 

If the car was tidy and had no stuff of mine in there to speak of i suspect i probably wouldnt even know it had been recovered at all because there wouldnt of been any reason for the csi fella to ring and ask his question


----------



## Techie Joe

I can't imagine when your car will be sorted out finally.
You don't need a bolt cutters to break the padlock on your shed, use 2 spanners - put 1 prong of each into the lock and lever them together.


----------



## Lin19687

@Chris_S   Well at least they found the cart.  Crappy that they did call you !


----------



## Arimara

msunnerstood said:


> As Much as I oppose listening devices such as Alexa and Google Home, a Dot now sits on my dresser.
> 
> Why?
> 
> I took a nap today and apparently one of my bulging discs compressed a nerve and when i tried to move to get up, a sharp shooting bolt of Hades shot down my leg from hip to ankle. I could not even flex a muscle to try and move. I started calling for my husband, then my son. It was apparently family nap time and they were upstairs and on the other end of the house. I spent the next hour and 15 minutes calling for help and trying to bang on the wall that was barely in my reach.
> 
> I finally realized no help was coming and my phone was across the room. I steeled myself, grabbed my leg and threw it off the bed.. My body followed and I hit the floor. It must have sounded like I was being murdered down here but no one heard that either.
> 
> Something must have changed when i hit the floor because i could then gingerly move and get up to my phone and into a chair. I am mostly sore now and have a little weakness in my left leg. I was still crying when everyone got up outta the total feeling of helplessness I experienced. I explained what had happened and thats when i became the reluctant owner of an amazon dot programmed with my husbands, and both sons phone numbers in it... just in case.
> 
> I do have another MRI coming up so I will be following up on whatever has changed.
> 
> It sucks to get old.



I'm glad you're ok. I don't have either of this devices but that is something I may reconsider myself after hearing your story.



Marilyn Norgart said:


> sorry to hear you are going trough this Arimara!!!





Susie said:


> I am so sorry!  I have taken care of lots of people with aphasia, and it sucks every time.  No one but family is patient enough to let you get your words out.  They sometimes describe it like being a statue, where you can hear and see everything, but can't respond.  My heart really does go out to you!



Thanks. Please don't get me wrong, I'm glad I can speak, read, and understand most things but I never realized how harrowing aphasia could be, especially since I've never heard of it until two months ago. I also realize it's not fair for me to complain about it but it did cost me my job and the ability to work for now.


----------



## Chris_S

Techie Joe said:


> I can't imagine when your car will be sorted out finally.
> You don't need a bolt cutters to break the padlock on your shed, use 2 spanners - put 1 prong of each into the lock and lever them together.



Ill google it and try find a youtube video because i cant visualise what you mean but lack of sleep is probably most to blame for that



Lin19687 said:


> @Chris_S   Well at least they found the cart.  Crappy that they did call you !



And that its been crashed. More annoyed they crashed it into an innocent taxi driver just hope they catch the thieving scumbags! I would if cheered if they had smashed into a lampost and put themselves in wheelchairs probably sounds like a horrible thing to say but at least that would of stopped them stealing more cars was my absolute pride and joy that car . They recovered the car key but the house keys with the photo of my beautiful niece on is nowhere to be seen so they have probably thrown that away.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Arimara said:


> I also realize it's not fair for me to complain about it but it did cost me my job and the ability to work for now.



I didn't feel like you complaining as much as sharing what you are going through--it sounds like you do have a reason to complain though.  I have never heard of this before but I hope you have a good outcome from it.  take care!!!!!


----------



## Techie Joe

@Chris_S
opening a padlock with 2 spanners


----------



## Chris_S

Thank you ill give it a go when i manage to get a new padlock to replace it


----------



## Arimara

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I didn't feel like you complaining as much as sharing what you are going through--it sounds like you do have a reason to complain though.  I have never heard of this before but I hope you have a good outcome from it.  take care!!!!!



I will. Thank you.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Techie Joe said:


> opening a padlock with 2 spanners


Cool! Thanks, Joe! I was wondering what you were saying... spanners??? Wazzat? LOL (BTW Happy to see you! Welcome back!)


----------



## Lin19687

Good thing to know for future.

STILL raining out


----------



## Techie Joe

Thank you Zany.
Yeah I sometimes forget you have different words for things, like wrench for spanner, jelly for jam, jello for jelly, lye for caustic soda, drugstore for chemist, mail for post, faucet for tap, washbasin for sink, fries for chips, chips for crisps, cookie for biscuit, biscuit for scone, and fried cheese sandwich for double heart attack. 
We do a great Irish breakfast though, I'll treat you to one if your ever passing through on "holiday".


----------



## Shernado

My gripe: I tried to gel my soap in the oven for the first time, and my husband forgot


----------



## amd

Shernado said:


> I tried to gel my soap in the oven for the first time, and my husband forgot



I woke up once to the very strong smell of my soap cooking. My teenager came down in the middle of the night to make a pizza. Ever since then if there is soap in the oven, there is also a sticky note over the oven controls.


----------



## Shernado

amd said:


> I woke up once to the very strong smell of my soap cooking. My teenager came down in the middle of the night to make a pizza. Ever since then if there is soap in the oven, there is also a sticky note over the oven controls.


Might have to start but might not work, he missed the smell of cooking soap and my mold & clamps melting so I'm thinking a note wouldn't have helped.


----------



## Lin19687

Oh that stinks !  literally lol

Gripe.......... STILL raining


----------



## earlene

Shernado said:


> Might have to start but might not work, he missed the smell of cooking soap and my mold & clamps melting so I'm thinking a note wouldn't have helped.



That's a good idea.  I have thought that with only the two of us, here, no problem.  But even I could forget and go to pre-heat the oven for dinner and accidentally forget there is soap inside.  I almost did that a couple of times, but caught myself.  I think I'll make one of those signs for myself.  After all, I use reminder notes for other things; it's not like it's a new concept or anything.

*Oh, my gripe:*

I've had a cold coming on for a few days, and a scratching throat turned into a cough yesterday.  Started on cough medicine this morning.  Sure hope it doesn't last too long.  And I'm running out of vitamin C, so got to the store.  Also, I used Airborne for 2 days in a row, and although that usually helps, this time it seemed to make me feel worse, so stopped taking it altogether.  It used to really help knock out the symptoms quickly when I first started using it several years ago.


----------



## Lin19687

@earlene  I have had that too on and off for 3 weeks. 
It is just barely there, then gone, then a bit back again, then gone.  But mine doesn't really have a cough, just a tickle for those 1/2 coughs


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Yesterday marked the 8 year anniversary of my brother passing away. I've grieved and moved forward, but he was my only sibling and May 15 is always hard day for me. I fell asleep last night with tears in my eyes missing my big brother. Today was better yesterday and tomorrow will be even better than today.


----------



## Clarice

@MarnieSoapien , I lost one of my brothers in 2015, and my Mom in 2016.  It is so strange to have someone you love just gone.  The anniversary is always hard.  I wish you strength.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

MarnieSoapien said:


> Yesterday marked the 8 year anniversary of my brother passing away. I've grieved and moved forward, but he was my only sibling and May 15 is always hard day for me. I fell asleep last night with tears in my eyes missing my big brother. Today was better yesterday and tomorrow will be even better than today.



its been 38 years since I lost my older brother.  it is a very hard thing still--I have since lost my mom and dad but his is probably harder.  I think cuz he was young and plus we shared a birthday. it does ease up with time but there are still days where I shed a tear--it seems to just come out of the blue--but there are the days where I remember him with pride that he was my brother  and days where I remember how mean he was haha and days where I remember how protective he was...…………………….I am glad your days are getting better


----------



## amd

Shernado said:


> Might have to start but might not work, he missed the smell of cooking soap and my mold & clamps melting so I'm thinking a note wouldn't have helped.


I'm not sure why it wouldn't work. You put the note over the controls so they can't turn on the oven without seeing the note. If he doesn't read the note and just turns on the oven anyways, I would revoke his oven privileges


----------



## Lin19687

............. still raining


----------



## earlene

Amazon has a hard enough time keeping up with their guaranteed two-day delivery, now they are promising one-day delivery. Well, I guess that's been going on for awhile, but I don't usually count on the one-day delivery claim.  

But when my husband put in an order for 2 books and said, if I order them today they'll be here tomorrow and I said, don't count on it.  They weren't.  But even worse, my order that I made a few hours before his order was also supposedly going to arrive in 1 day.  So watching the progress of these orders has been interesting and as a result frustrating and irritating.

His books arrived a day late.  Okay, that's what I expected, even though the promise was 1 day.  Not surprised, but still not what was promised.

My order was broken up into 2 deliveries.  The one with a UPS delivery in 2 days, did come on time.  But the other one that was supposed to arrive in 24 hours still hasn't arrived.  It should have arrived on Thursday if the one-day deliver was true.  Or on Friday if they had kept to their old promise of 2 days, but her it is on Saturday and still no one has any idea where it is.  Could still be in Chicago, for all anyone seems to know.

According to the tracking information on Amazon, it arrived in my town 2 days ago.  But according to the US Post Office, it has never left Chicago.  It traveled from Nebraska to Chicago in less than a day, but now it's lost.

Today I called Amazon and the CSR admitted it appears the order is 'lost in transit' and she will call me again on Monday to determine what action to take next as 'maybe' it will arrive by then.  And she said she would apply a $5.00 promotion coupon or some such thing.  We shall see.  

I wish Amazon would stop claiming to be able to deliver in time frames they just can't manage and don't even care that they can't.


----------



## Lin19687

And there you go.... this is what happens when you make a Biz TOO big   I hope I don't have any stock in it as I think it will go down.  
Also can't tell you how many items I have sent back because they came USED or DIRTY or BROKEN.  They pay crap to the warehouse so..


Gripe... nightmares   I so hate them, so tired of them.  But i just hope that for every one I have, no child has them


----------



## atiz

Gripe: the college I was teaching at terminated my employment as of last Friday with no notice or due process (or any process really -- yes, they'll be sued). I'm also a foreign national so this means will need to leave the US in 57 days, pack up, sell the house, etc. 
Anyone interested in any soap supplies??


----------



## earlene

atiz said:


> Gripe: the college I was teaching at terminated my employment as of last Friday with no notice or due process (or any process really -- yes, they'll be sued). I'm also a foreign national so this means will need to leave the US in 57 days, pack up, sell the house, etc.
> Anyone interested in any soap supplies??



*Atiz*, I am so sorry to hear this!  Is there any possibility of securing another job and not having to leave, or was your visa contingent on that particular position?


----------



## atiz

earlene said:


> *Atiz*, I am so sorry to hear this!  Is there any possibility of securing another job and not having to leave, or was your visa contingent on that particular position?


Thanks, Earlene. Yeah it was contingent on the position (H1B; the school had contacted USCIS before I was even told that I was terminated) so unless I can secure another one in a month or so I can't stay. (I have been here for 9 years now...). But I'll figure things out when my head cools down a little bit (it has cooled a lot but not quite yet), I'm pretty tough .


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

atiz said:


> Gripe: the college I was teaching at terminated my employment as of last Friday with no notice or due process (



sorry to hear atiz--can I ask where you are from?  I don't think all states have the same laws regarding job loss.  well I guess that might apply to plant closings--in Minnesota if a business employees so many people they need to give a 60 day notice of shut down, at least those were the laws 6 years ago when our plant closed.  if you are in a right to work state they don't need to give you any notice or reason


----------



## atiz

Marilyn Norgart said:


> sorry to hear atiz--can I ask where you are from?  I don't think all states have the same laws regarding job loss.  well I guess that might apply to plant closings--in Minnesota if a business employees so many people they need to give a 60 day notice of shut down, at least those were the laws 6 years ago when our plant closed.  if you are in a right to work state they don't need to give you any notice or reason


Thanks Marilyn! I'm originally from Hungary, but was working in Missouri. It's a complicated case though because I was working for a small religious institution (seminary college) and they can do pretty much whatever they want. I may get some compensation for lack of due process (if I sue them), but with the visa it doesn't help. Well, a few options are starting to slowly take shape, and after all if I have to go back to Europe that's probably not the end of the world either


----------



## Bann51

Gripping about the only product I would be able to make in my Florida home is soap. Haven't moved there yet, but it's my plan. Can't afford the license and a commercial space. Well, I'm retired, so maybe soap will be enough. Gives me time to do other things!


----------



## melinda48

earlene said:


> Amazon has a hard enough time keeping up with their guaranteed two-day delivery, now they are promising one-day delivery. Well, I guess that's been going on for awhile, but I don't usually count on the one-day delivery claim.
> 
> But when my husband put in an order for 2 books and said, if I order them today they'll be here tomorrow and I said, don't count on it.  They weren't.  But even worse, my order that I made a few hours before his order was also supposedly going to arrive in 1 day.  So watching the progress of these orders has been interesting and as a result frustrating and irritating.
> 
> His books arrived a day late.  Okay, that's what I expected, even though the promise was 1 day.  Not surprised, but still not what was promised.
> 
> My order was broken up into 2 deliveries.  The one with a UPS delivery in 2 days, did come on time.  But the other one that was supposed to arrive in 24 hours still hasn't arrived.  It should have arrived on Thursday if the one-day deliver was true.  Or on Friday if they had kept to their old promise of 2 days, but her it is on Saturday and still no one has any idea where it is.  Could still be in Chicago, for all anyone seems to know.
> 
> According to the tracking information on Amazon, it arrived in my town 2 days ago.  But according to the US Post Office, it has never left Chicago.  It traveled from Nebraska to Chicago in less than a day, but now it's lost.
> 
> Today I called Amazon and the CSR admitted it appears the order is 'lost in transit' and she will call me again on Monday to determine what action to take next as 'maybe' it will arrive by then.  And she said she would apply a $5.00 promotion coupon or some such thing.  We shall see.
> 
> I wish Amazon would stop claiming to be able to deliver in time frames they just can't manage and don't even care that they can't.


I have ever, repeat, never had Amazon miss a deliver date and we buy scads of good from them.



Bann51 said:


> Gripping about the only product I would be able to make in my Florida home is soap. Haven't moved there yet, but it's my plan. Can't afford the license and a commercial space. Well, I'm retired, so maybe soap will be enough. Gives me time to do other things!


Can you not make it in your home in Florida?



atiz said:


> Thanks Marilyn! I'm originally from Hungary, but was working in Missouri. It's a complicated case though because I was working for a small religious institution (seminary college) and they can do pretty much whatever they want. I may get some compensation for lack of due process (if I sue them), but with the visa it doesn't help. Well, a few options are starting to slowly take shape, and after all if I have to go back to Europe that's probably not the end of the world either


Sadly, unless you are tenured, you have little recourse. Faculty contracts are one-year terms. Even tenured faculty get an annual contract ( even though everyone know they will not be terminated for anything short of murder). Sorry you have lost your job-can you take your supplies and start your business when you get back home? I am in Columbia and may be interested in some of what you have for sale. Can you email me? [email protected]


----------



## dibbles

@atiz  I'm sorry this is happening to you. I hope something works out for you soon.


----------



## atiz

melinda48 said:


> Sadly, unless you are tenured, you have little recourse. Faculty contracts are one-year terms. Even tenured faculty get an annual contract ( even though everyone know they will not be terminated for anything short of murder). Sorry you have lost your job-can you take your supplies and start your business when you get back home? I am in Columbia and may be interested in some of what you have for sale. Can you email me? [email protected]


Thanks, Melinda. Well, my next contract (3-year) was signed already so it was not that; I was accused of something and the evidence for it was substantially misquoted emails and demonstrably false bits of information, with no possibility to even defend myself. So I can probably get some compensation at least for that (of course it won't give me a job). But will see what AAUP says (they give advice even if they can't represent you).
Will see where I end up. The soap supplies I have is actually not that much, just a couple of small molds and liners, an opened 16 oz jar of lye (but I can just drain clean with that much), and some odds an ends like colorants and EOs. Will see how packing goes and how much stuff I can take. Will email you!


----------



## earlene

melinda48 said:


> I have ever, repeat, never had Amazon miss a deliver date and we buy scads of good from them.



Well, you are fortunate, I must say.  They miss our delivery dates as often as not.  Two day deliveries often turn into 3 or 4 days.  One day delivery has never happened as far as I can recall (maybe once, just to be fair, but I don't really remember for sure) - I don't even count on it.  But the two-day deliveries used to happen at the beginning more consistently.  And I am not talking about counting week-ends; I know better than to order on a Thursday or Friday and expect fast delivery.  I'm talking about ordering on Monday or Tuesday and expecting delivery before the week-end.

I am still waiting on my 0ne day delivery that was supposed to be delivered on May 16.  According to the tracking information it spent 38 hours in Elk Grove, IL before it left there at 6 a.m. this morning, 5 days after it was due to arrive at my house.  Supposedly I will have it by tomorrow.  We shall see.


----------



## Kari Howie

atiz said:


> Gripe: the college I was teaching at terminated my employment as of last Friday with no notice or due process (or any process really -- yes, they'll be sued). I'm also a foreign national so this means will need to leave the US in 57 days, pack up, sell the house, etc.
> Anyone interested in any soap supplies??


Oh no! I’m so sorry!


----------



## shunt2011

@atiz - hope you get things worked out.  Here where I live is a right to work state so you can quit or be fired for anything with no recourse or explanation.


----------



## MGM

atiz said:


> Thanks, Melinda. Well, my next contract (3-year) was signed already so it was not that; I was accused of something and the evidence for it was substantially misquoted emails and demonstrably false bits of information, with no possibility to even defend myself. So I can probably get some compensation at least for that (of course it won't give me a job). But will see what AAUP says (they give advice even if they can't represent you).
> Will see where I end up.



Sad to hear about this! Even if you don't mind going home, 8 years is a long time to put down roots somewhere only to have them yanked up BY SOMEBODY ELSE. And then to have been terminated in this way, this is all tough stuff, @atiz . I really feel for you :-(


----------



## melinda48

atiz said:


> Thanks, Earlene. Yeah it was contingent on the position (H1B; the school had contacted USCIS before I was even told that I was terminated) so unless I can secure another one in a month or so I can't stay. (I have been here for 9 years now...). But I'll figure things out when my head cools down a little bit (it has cooled a lot but not quite yet), I'm pretty tough .


So, basically, you need to find another college who will take over your H-1B visa. Sadly, this costs the college and more and more are declining to do so. When I worked at a university, I was in charge of the H-1B employees the process is not difficult but it is time-consuming and cost our department approximately $2,000 per candidate.  I understand some colleges/universities have the visa holders pay a portion of the fees, we never did so. They are going to need time to post the fair labor document, etc., etc., etc. I am so very sorry for you in this situation. What discipline is your Speciality?


----------



## melinda48

MGM said:


> Sad to hear about this! Even if you don't mind going home, 8 years is a long time to put down roots somewhere only to have them yanked up BY SOMEBODY ELSE. And then to have been terminated in this way, this is all tough stuff, @atiz . I really feel for you :-(


You are so close to having your green card-CPI,d they not be convinced to hold off one Year?


----------



## atiz

melinda48 said:


> So, basically, you need to find another college who will take over your H-1B visa. Sadly, this costs the college and more and more are declining to do so. When I worked at a university, I was in charge of the H-1B employees the process is not difficult but it is time-consuming and cost our department approximately $2,000 per candidate.  I understand some colleges/universities have the visa holders pay a portion of the fees, we never did so. They are going to need time to post the fair labor document, etc., etc., etc. I am so very sorry for you in this situation. What discipline is your Speciality?


Thank you Melinda -- yeah, I know visa is expensive and time-consuming, but they should probably consider that *before* hiring someone and not after... It was probably not just that but also some power-struggle between the people on whose recommendation they hired me (academic dean & rector) and the people who are my official employers (business office -- guess who won  ). I would have started the application for permanent residency next year. 

Of course if I could find a college to take it over that would be great, but the academic jobmarket (especially in philosophy, that's what I do) is extremely tough, it takes people years to get a job.  
But I'll be fine -- have cooled down quite a bit since it happened, such unexpected changes are just difficult at first. Maybe I'll just go and soap one for some relaxation....


----------



## amd

Gripe: It's May 21st. I went outside on break today and had to wear a coat AND A STOCKING CAP. Not cool, Mother Nature, not cool.


----------



## melinda48

atiz said:


> Thank you Melinda -- yeah, I know visa is expensive and time-consuming, but they should probably consider that *before* hiring someone and not after... It was probably not just that but also some power-struggle between the people on whose recommendation they hired me (academic dean & rector) and the people who are my official employers (business office -- guess who won  ). I would have started the application for permanent residency next year.
> 
> Of course if I could find a college to take it over that would be great, but the academic jobmarket (especially in philosophy, that's what I do) is extremely tough, it takes people years to get a job.
> But I'll be fine -- have cooled down quite a bit since it happened, such unexpected changes are just difficult at first. Maybe I'll just go and soap one for some relaxation....


In academia it always seems to come down to personalities. Let us know what you have to sell. If there is anything I need, I will gladly take a road trip your way!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> Gripe... nightmares  I so hate them, so tired of them. But i just hope that for every one I have, no child has them



I have some of my nightmares over and over again--I need to find someone who can interpret dreams


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have some of my nightmares over and over again--I need to find someone who can interpret dreams


I don't know if this will help, but I was told by a therapist that every person in the dream/nightmare is you. So, keep a log on your bedside table and write down everything you remember. Then try interpreting it yourself from that point of view. Maybe you're chasing yourself?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Zany_in_CO said:


> I don't know if this will help, but I was told by a therapist that every person in the dream/nightmare is you. So, keep a log on your bedside table and write down everything you remember. Then try interpreting it yourself from that point of view. Maybe you're chasing yourself?



mine are about me walking down a bridge that just gradually goes into the water--I hate bridges (I don't know if I keep having the dream cuz I hate bridges or if I hate bridges cuz of the dreams)


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I actually have a gripe today.  Dumb me. I was converting a new recipe from volume measure to net weight. I needed a cup of coconut oil for the recipe. So I put 8 oz CO by weight in a 2-cup Pyrex and nuked it. Once melted, it measured 1 1/4 cups. So I took 1/4 cup out to bring it down to the 1-cup line. Good so far. 

Problem was, instead of pouring the excess back into the coconut oil container, I poured it into an open bottle of olive oil I left sitting next to the scale. ACK!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Zany_in_CO said:


> I actually have a gripe today.  Dumb me. I was converting a new recipe from volume measure to net weight. I needed a cup of coconut oil for the recipe. So I put 8 oz CO by weight in a 2-cup Pyrex and nuked it. Once melted, it measured 1 1/4 cups. So I took 1/4 cup out to bring it down to the 1-cup line. Good so far.
> 
> Problem was, instead of pouring the excess back into the coconut oil container, I poured it into an open bottle of olive oil I left sitting next to the scale. ACK!



is it wrong of me to be laughing my butt off at this??  (its just cuz I can relate haha)


----------



## MGM

earlene said:


> That's a good idea.  I have thought that with only the two of us, here, no problem.  But even I could forget and go to pre-heat the oven for dinner and accidentally forget there is soap inside.  I almost did that a couple of times, but caught myself.  I think I'll make one of those signs for myself.  After all, I use reminder notes for other things; it's not like it's a new concept or anything.



My mother always taught me to check the oven before pre-heating. I don't know if she had a cataclysmic event or just that her mother taught her that (no, they had a wood stove. never mind.), but on occasion I find something in there that I'd forgotten about...
Just second nature now. I'm not sure I even COULD turn on the oven without opening the door first, like, an alarm might sound or something!!!


----------



## melinda48

Zany_in_CO said:


> I actually have a gripe today.  Dumb me. I was converting a new recipe from volume measure to net weight. I needed a cup of coconut oil for the recipe. So I put 8 oz CO by weight in a 2-cup Pyrex and nuked it. Once melted, it measured 1 1/4 cups. So I took 1/4 cup out to bring it down to the 1-cup line. Good so far.
> 
> Problem was, instead of pouring the excess back into the coconut oil container, I poured it into an open bottle of olive oil I left sitting next to the scale. ACK!


You are such a human being! Gives me hope that I am not alone.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Marilyn Norgart said:


> mine are about me walking down a bridge that just gradually goes into the water--I hate bridges (I don't know if I keep having the dream cuz I hate bridges or if I hate bridges cuz of the dreams)


By any chance, are you on HRT (Hormone Replacement Therapy)? I had horrible nightmares when my gynecologist gave me drugs to regulate my hormones when I started menopause. Got off them and switched to natural remedies.


Marilyn Norgart said:


> is it wrong of me to be laughing my butt off at this??  (its just cuz I can relate haha)


Nah. You made me laugh too!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Zany_in_CO said:


> By any chance, are you on HRT (Hormone Replacement Therapy)? I had horrible nightmares when my gynecologist gave me drugs



no I am not on anything.  I have had that type of dream for the last 40 years--its just one of my reoccurring nightmares.  I wished I had something like that to blame them on


----------



## Dawni

Conjunctivitis. Nuff said. As if I needed something more to deal with. Grrr..


----------



## Lin19687

Usually it is Stress for most people.
For me it must be genetic as I have always had them, since I was about 2.  I also have night Terrors too.  yay me lol
Sleeping pills help a bit.

Gripe, Had Eye Doc yesterday and it wasn't even like she read the notes the nurse put in   I just hope the new Script works


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

@Dawni yuk conjuctivitus stinks--is it you or one of your kids? hope who ever gets over it quick
@Lin19687 hope your new script works too--I always retell the drs everything just in case   I don't remember dreams since I have been 2 but I know I have had nightmares most of my life, I wonder if that is why I slept walked when I was a little kid?


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> @Dawni yuk conjuctivitus stinks--is it you or one of your kids? hope who ever gets over it quick


Me. I'm seriously hoping I haven't given it to any of my kids, especially the little one. Thank you.. I hope it goes away quickly, I have a big family reunion out of town on Saturday ughh


----------



## melinda48

earlene said:


> Well, you are fortunate, I must say.  They miss our delivery dates as often as not.  Two day deliveries often turn into 3 or 4 days.  One day delivery has never happened as far as I can recall (maybe once, just to be fair, but I don't really remember for sure) - I don't even count on it.  But the two-day deliveries used to happen at the beginning more consistently.  And I am not talking about counting week-ends; I know better than to order on a Thursday or Friday and expect fast delivery.  I'm talking about ordering on Monday or Tuesday and expecting delivery before the week-end.
> 
> I am still waiting on my 0ne day delivery that was supposed to be delivered on May 16.  According to the tracking information it spent 38 hours in Elk Grove, IL before it left there at 6 a.m. this morning, 5 days after it was due to arrive at my house.  Supposedly I will have it by tomorrow.  We shall see.


I am sorry you have had such awful luck with your deliveries! I hope your goods arrive tomorrow. Do you have Prime?


----------



## earlene

It arrived today.  I was out shopping, but got the notice at 4:59 pm that it had been delivered.  Funny that.  The CSR at Amazon told me on Monday that if it didn't arrive by 5pm on Wednesday (today), then I'd get a refund.  It arrived with a minute to spare.  Tomorrow both items in the shipment will be pressed into service.  Today, I was happy enough just to open up the package and see they finally arrived!

Yes, I have Amazon Prime.  That's where the two-day delivery thing comes in.  And I guess the one-day delivery thing is for Prime as well.  I have no idea if it's guaranteed for people who don't pay the annual fee for Prime, but if it is, then I would feel like I really have wasted my money.  Although I do get the other benefits of Prime in addition to the mostly undependable  shipping perks.  I get to watch some Prime movies and some free e-books and some free music; that sort of thing.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@Marilyn - Dream Dictionary
*https://www.dreammoods.com/dreamdictionary/*

Bridge
To dream that you are crossing a bridge signifies an important decision or a critical junction in your life. This decision will prove to be a positive change filled with prosperity and wealth in the horizon. Bridges represent a transitional period in your life where you will be moving on to a new stage. If the bridge is over water, then it suggests that your transition will be an emotional one. If you fall off the bridge and into the water, then the dream indicates that you are letting your emotions hold you back and prevent you from moving forward.  Alternatively, the bridge may indicate that you are trying to "bridge" or connect two things together.
To dream of a run-down bridge indicates that you should not contemplate any major changes in your life at this time.
To see a bridge collapse in your dream implies that you have let an important opportunity pass you by.

HTH


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Zany_in_CO said:


> Bridge



thanks Zany--better than the explanations I made up in my head  . now I will have to go check out some of the other ones


----------



## melinda48

earlene said:


> It arrived today.  I was out shopping, but got the notice at 4:59 pm that it had been delivered.  Funny that.  The CSR at Amazon told me on Monday that if it didn't arrive by 5pm on Wednesday (today), then I'd get a refund.  It arrived with a minute to spare.  Tomorrow both items in the shipment will be pressed into service.  Today, I was happy enough just to open up the package and see they finally arrived!
> 
> Yes, I have Amazon Prime.  That's where the two-day delivery thing comes in.  And I guess the one-day delivery thing is for Prime as well.  I have no idea if it's guaranteed for people who don't pay the annual fee for Prime, but if it is, then I would feel like I really have wasted my money.  Although I do get the other benefits of Prime in addition to the mostly undependable  shipping perks.  I get to watch some Prime movies and some free e-books and some free music; that sort of thing.


We, too, have Prime. I wonder if geography is the problem. This really has me baffled. I am sorry you are getting sub-par service, especially having Prime. Hope your day goes well now that your goodies have arrived!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Marilyn Norgart said:


> thanks Zany--better than the explanations I made up in my head  . now I will have to go check out some of the other ones


I was afraid of that... you can't just stop at one thing... so many interesting subjects to check out. I used to have a dream interpretation book... couldn't find it. So I went on line and found that site. Have fun!!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Sooo, my Cologuard test came back abnormal. Hoping its a false positive but will know more about next steps tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Zany_in_CO

*@msunnerstood,* GAH! That's a sucker punch to the stomach, isn't it?! I remember reading that those tests are known for generating false positives, so I'm hoping that's true for you. Next step should be to redo the test.


----------



## msunnerstood

Zany_in_CO said:


> *@msunnerstood,* GAH! That's a sucker punch to the stomach, isn't it?! I remember reading that those tests are known for generating false positives, so I'm hoping that's true for you. Next step should be to redo the test.
> View attachment 39307



Thank you, 6% are false positives so heres to hoping Im in that percentage. Generally they want to do a colonoscopy after a positive cologuard. Yeah it was a gut punch. I only took the test because my insurance company kept nagging me and then the doctor advised it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Well, there's really nothing you can do about it except think positive and make soap to keep your mind otherwise occupied.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

@msunnerstood yes hopefully you are one of the 6%, try not to worry till you have the colonoscopy


----------



## earlene

Good luck to you, *msunnerstood*.


----------



## Lin19687

msunnerstood said:


> Sooo, my Cologuard test came back abnormal. Hoping its a false positive but will know more about next steps tomorrow afternoon



Oh man I wanted to do this test too but still have to get the papers and see if my Ins will cover it.  I don't want to do the Colonoscopy if there is another non-invasive test.

Did you call them to see if they will rerun the test to make sure THEY didn't make a mistake.


----------



## dibbles

@msunnerstood I hope it was a false positive too. A colonoscopy isn't fun, but it's not that bad either.


----------



## Misschief

dibbles said:


> @msunnerstood I hope it was a false positive too. A colonoscopy isn't fun, but it's not that bad either.


Yeah, the worst part is the prep.


----------



## earlene

I worked in an Endoscopy Clinic for a short time after retiring from the hospital where I had worked for 17 years.  And I've had 2 (thankfully only 2) colonoscopies myself.  On a personal level, I hate them.  I had no bad results, but the prep is totally not fun, as anyone who has done it can relate, but the worst part about the whole experience for me was the hassle with the insurance companies and the billing department at the place where I had it done (local hospital).

The way it's coded determines how it is paid for by the insurance company, and the reason why it is being done is part of how it gets coded.  One insurance may pay for it at a higher rate if it is coded as being done for a certain reason while another insurance company will not pay for it at all if coded the same way.  So check with your insurance company on how they pay and under what circumstances.  Then talk to the doctor and/or billing person about getting it coded to allow better coverage by your insurance company.  It saved me thousands getting an incorrect billing code corrected, but it was a huge hassle after the fact.  Colonoscopies after a certain age are supposed to be covered as a basic screening, but if it's not coded correctly the insurance company may reject payment. 

Thankfully, my doc has determined I don't need to have another one for at least 10 years, which I may well stretch out to the rest of my life.  Same goes for mammograms.  Hate them, and now I've been told I won't have to have one for another 10 years and I don't plan on ever having one again, if truth be told.  Well, of course that is dependent on remaining symptom-free.  And I am 70, so would not at all suggest such a laissez faire attitude to young women.


----------



## jcandleattic

My gripe is our weather here has screwed up my vacation plans for next week. We were going to go camping at one of my absolute favorite places to be in the state. Could not wait, have been planning this since February. 

Well, it snowed over 18" there last night, so my reservations were cancelled due to the campsite being closed.  Now I guess I'll have to figure out other things to do. Like finish spring cleaning the house. *sigh*


----------



## Lin19687

i HAVE A NEW CAVITY


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

jcandleattic said:


> Well, it snowed over 18" there last nigh



YUK!!!!


----------



## jcandleattic

Marilyn Norgart said:


> YUK!!!!


Yuck is right!! 

I"m so tried of it being cold, rainy, snowy, hailing, tornado watches, etc., here. I mean, COME ON!!! It's almost June for cripes sake!! LOL



Lin19687 said:


> i HAVE A NEW CAVITY


Bleh


----------



## Lin19687

I Don't want to fix it because it already has a cavity.  Then I will replace a whole side at a time with implant row of teeth.   god I feel old


----------



## Lin19687

HEADACHE


----------



## msunnerstood

Crabbiness is a clear liquid diet and everyone having to leave before you get up and discovering no one remembered to get me jello.

Drinking colonoscopy prep. 2 glasses down, 10 to go


----------



## Zany_in_CO

msunnerstood said:


> Drinking colonoscopy prep. 2 glasses down, 10 to go


UGH. I was just thinking of you today. Hoping all goes well.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Drinking colonoscopy prep. 2 glasses down, 10 to go



hope everything turns out normal!!


----------



## msunnerstood

I have 2 glasses left to drink and I swear I have no more room. I thought I would enjoy a nice ginger ale after I was done but I cant even stand the thought of drinking anything.

Tomorrow I drink 6 more glasses before the procedure. I hope upon hopes I dont have to do this again for another 10 years.


----------



## Misschief

Hubby tripped over a hose that the landlord left out last night. Cracked a rib, displaced his hip and aggravated his shoulder.......and didn't tell me until tonight. I'm ready to strangle him; the husband, that is.  And the landlord, for that matter.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Hubby tripped over a hose that the landlord left out last night. Cracked a rib, displaced his hip and aggravated his shoulder.......and didn't tell me until tonight. I'm ready to strangle him; the husband, that is.  And the landlord, for that matter.



Ouch sorry to hear that. Id say grab a bat and give the landlord a matching injury...


----------



## Lin19687

@msunnerstood Here, depending on which Dr you have, you can do the OTHER way, not the Go-Lightly stuff.  I think it is a pill you take, poop, I can't remember the name, begins with D I think.  Ducalx maybe?

@Misschief Love the New Avatar   and Here if the LL did that, they are Liable for the damage it caused..... or if you really like the LL and he likes you something gets worked out


----------



## Kari Howie

msunnerstood said:


> Crabbiness is a clear liquid diet and everyone having to leave before you get up and discovering no one remembered to get me jello.
> 
> Drinking colonoscopy prep. 2 glasses down, 10 to go


Prayers up for good results.


----------



## Kari Howie

Lin19687 said:


> @msunnerstood Here, depending on which Dr you have, you can do the OTHER way, not the Go-Lightly stuff.  I think it is a pill you take, poop, I can't remember the name, begins with D I think.  Ducalx maybe?
> 
> @Misschief Love the New Avatar   and Here if the LL did that, they are Liable for the damage it caused..... or if you really like the LL and he likes you something gets worked out


Dulcolax. It’s a stool softener. Unfortunately it doesn’t clear the bowels out like the Go-Lytely prep that makes for a clean as a whistle bowel. Being able to see all surfaces of the bowel is crucial to detecting and removing polyps and biopsying  larger bodies. A good doctor will prescribe that kind of prep.


----------



## Lin19687

Yeah, I can't remember what the other one is.  I guess it isn't the Dulcolax but maybe that plus something else.
I am trying to not go do that yet ................


----------



## msunnerstood

Kari Howie said:


> Dulcolax. It’s a stool softener. Unfortunately it doesn’t clear the bowels out like the Go-Lytely prep that makes for a clean as a whistle bowel. Being able to see all surfaces of the bowel is crucial to detecting and removing polyps and biopsying  larger bodies. A good doctor will prescribe that kind of prep.


Yup its Go-Lytely. Im just sick of Dr's I had an MRI Monday for my spine and it looks like im heading for surgery due to nerve compression. 
3 days off and 3 days of Doctors and tests. Cant wait for the weekend so I can just sleep in and be lazy.


----------



## Kari Howie

msunnerstood said:


> Yup its Go-Lytely. Im just sick of Dr's I had an MRI Monday for my spine and it looks like im heading for surgery due to nerve compression.
> 3 days off and 3 days of Doctors and tests. Cant wait for the weekend so I can just sleep in and be lazy.


I am so sorry you’re having to go through all this. I am praying for you to be restored to health.


----------



## msunnerstood

2 Polyps removed. One 4mm and the other 8mm. now to wait for pathology report


----------



## Kari Howie

msunnerstood said:


> 2 Polyps removed. One 4mm and the other 8mm. now to wait for pathology report


Still praying for you, girl.


----------



## msunnerstood

Update: Abnormal cells on one. (Dysplasia) But it was fully removed so just more frequent Colonoscopies going forward but nothing else needed at this time. 
Tried to tell them twilight doesnt work well for me but they kept saying I wouldnt remember anything. Startled them a bit when my eyes popped open halfway through and I started asking very lucid in depth questions about what I was seeing on the screen. They never listen.


----------



## dibbles

@msunnersood That's great news!


----------



## earlene

I am happy to hear it, *msunnerstood*.


----------



## melinda48

Good news indeed!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

msunnerstood said:


> Tried to tell them twilight doesnt work well for me but they kept saying I wouldnt remember anything. Startled them a bit when my eyes popped open halfway through and I started asking very lucid in depth questions about what I was seeing on the screen. They never listen.


Oh my... how interesting! Do you remember the questions?
Happy to hear of your positive outcome.


----------



## msunnerstood

Zany_in_CO said:


> Oh my... how interesting! Do you remember the questions?
> Happy to hear of your positive outcome.


Yes, I saw him on the screen using the snare to remove a polyp and I asked him if that was a sessile polyp . After he confirmed it was, I told him it felt like i was pretty close to my rectum so was that in the sigmoid colon? He started explaining things after that since he knew I was pretty awake (Although somewhat loopy because Rectum was not the word I actually used)


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ah,  pretty impressive, lady... I want you there by my side during my next surgical procedure (may it never happen).


----------



## msunnerstood

Zany_in_CO said:


> Ah,  pretty impressive, lady... I want you there by my side during my next surgical procedure (may it never happen).



Not so impressive. I just research the heck out of everything so as soon as I knew I was having the colonoscopy I spent hours watching videos and researching the anatomy of the colon.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Oh jeez. If I did that, I'd probably never have the procedure -- too scared!


----------



## Stacyspy

As if it isn't difficult enough to sell handmade soap, now our local WalMart has added an ENTIRE aisle of soap supplies...sigh... from molds to soap bases to fragrance oils...you get the idea. So now everyone's and expert. With no knowledge of any aspect of soaping, I have people telling me how easy it is, and how they don't understand why I charge so much, since there's hardly any work involved. I was actually called a liar when I tried to explain the difference between CP and melt and pour. Sigh.


----------



## Nanette

Oh Dear!! Well, there will never be a substitute for real, quality, beautiful handmade soap....some of the oils--babassu, or soy wax, are not going to be used by the basic hobbyist....and they will get tired of it soon enough. It takes a certain type of person to truly love the soap and an even narrower group that become the artists I love....so !!!


----------



## earlene

Stacyspy said:


> As if it isn't difficult enough to sell handmade soap, now our local WalMart has added an ENTIRE aisle of soap supplies...sigh... from molds to soap bases to fragrance oils...you get the idea. So now everyone's and expert. With no knowledge of any aspect of soaping, I have people telling me how easy it is, and how they don't understand why I charge so much, since there's hardly any work involved. I was actually called a liar when I tried to explain the difference between CP and melt and pour. Sigh.



Wow!  Walmart is now competing with JoAnn's and Michael's for the MP market.  I have not seen them in any of our local WalMarts, but I'll take a look next time I am in a Super Center in my travels.  Out of curiosity I'd really like to see what they carry.  



Nanette said:


> Oh Dear!! Well, there will never be a substitute for real, quality, beautiful handmade soap....some of the oils--babassu, or soy wax, are not going to be used by the basic hobbyist....and they will get tired of it soon enough. It takes a certain type of person to truly love the soap and an even narrower group that become the artists I love....so !!!



Or maybe some of them will become hooked on soapmaking and start searching for more educational opportunities like we did.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, my mid back is sore.  Should have used the back massager longer last night ;p


----------



## Nanette

earlene said:


> Wow!  Walmart is now competing with JoAnn's and Michael's for the MP market.  I have not seen them in any of our local WalMarts, but I'll take a look next time I am in a Super Center in my travels.  Out of curiosity I'd really like to see what they carry.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe some of them will become hooked on soapmaking and start searching for more educational opportunities like we did.


Its how new soapers are made!!


----------



## scrubadubdub

IMO, MP does not stand up to CP. People will eventually notice the difference and understand how much better CP is for the skin. According to feedback from friends and family, they love my soap because it feels so much better on the skin.


----------



## Lin19687

MP feels like rubber to me


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> MP feels like rubber to me


For me it only gets this way if I overheat it or use a Michael's brand or something. ...


----------



## BattleGnome

UPS.

Two packages were left open on my porch today. Our neighbor was sitting in her driveway all day and only saw the deliver driver come near the house. One package was sealed with that string/tamper proof tape while the other was a large envelope with the top slashed open. It’s almost guaranteed that whoever was looking for pills/meds. My husband filed a police report and the verdict of what can be done is “talk to the post office in case the packages were damaged in shipping.”  It’s a bit too specific for the damage to have been random


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Stacyspy said:


> So now everyone's and expert..


Tsk tsk. Still, I'm with Earlene... I wanna go check it out and see if it's a good source for me... kinda "good news; bad news", isn't it?


Lin19687 said:


> MP feels like rubber to me


_au contraire, mon petit chou_... there are some VERY talented MP'ers amongst us. You and I just don't happen to be one of them.


----------



## scrubadubdub

Zany_in_CO said:


> Tsk tsk. Still, I'm with Earlene... I wanna go check it out and see if it's a good source for me... kinda "good news; bad news", isn't it?
> 
> _au contraire, mon petit chou_... there are some VERY talented MP'ers amongst us. You and I just don't happen to be one of them.


I think there are many great MPers, I love the look of some creative MP soaps. But that is the extent of its usefulness to me. It just doesn’t make my skin feel good like CP soap. That seems to be the feedback I get when I make MP.  

Like Lin said, it does sometimes feel like rubber. I bought some of the stuff from Michaels once and it was really ‘boingy’. Is that a word? Lol


----------



## Lin19687

I am not saying that MPers are bad, it is just how it feels to me.  Like Scrub said, Boingy feeling.  It's just different and to Me I don't like it.  I;m also not a fan of Neutrogena soap either.

Gripe.  Thunderstorms where here this morning as I woke up to get going to a FM today   Guess I'm not going


----------



## earlene

BattleGnome said:


> UPS.
> 
> Two packages were left open on my porch today. Our neighbor was sitting in her driveway all day and only saw the deliver driver come near the house. One package was sealed with that string/tamper proof tape while the other was a large envelope with the top slashed open. It’s almost guaranteed that whoever was looking for pills/meds. My husband filed a police report and the verdict of what can be done is “talk to the post office in case the packages were damaged in shipping.”  It’s a bit too specific for the damage to have been random



Bummer, *BattleGnome*!

Were the contents removed or damaged?   Did you also contact UPS?

So far, I feel pretty confident about deliveries to my home, but I still pay really close attention when I am expecting crucial, expensive, or fragile deliveries.  I request update texts for all of them when at all possible.  I discovered getting updates from FedEx is more complicated than I'd like, though.  But UPS and USPS are good with the update texts.  If I am at home, I receive the text upon delivery, which is nice because our doorbell had not worked for over a year and Hubby doesn't seem to feel a need to do something about it; not sure why.


----------



## BattleGnome

My husband talked to the police and filed claims with UPS. Nothing was taken or damaged - for one package it was probably a quick check to see if they could pull anything out of the box quickly, the other package was cut open but thankfully was a $20 limit swap. I enjoyed the swap contents but unfortunately tea and yarn don’t have a high resale value.

We got a PO Box for future packages so hopefully this won’t happen again


----------



## earlene

That is so sad, *BattleGnome*!  Too bad you have to resort to paying for a PO Box, but I certainly see the wisdom in that choice.   

Another option I thought was pretty cool, but only available with Amazon, I think and only in large metropolitan areas, is Amazon delivery boxes, a lot like PO boxes, but not.  Amazon has placed banks of lock boxes at various locations where they will deliver and text or email the customer the code to unlock the box (& give the box number) when the deliver has been placed in the box.  I used it a couple of times in Texas when visiting my son and really liked it.  My area is too small for something like that, but where my younger son lives, they're available at a variety of locations.


----------



## BattleGnome

I’ve seen those before but unfortunately our area is much too small for something like that. I also don’t often order from amazon which would probably make it a moot point. 

The PO Box is something we’ve discussed before at least. We get fairly harsh weather during the winter. Having the box would protect our packages if we order something sensitive out of season


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, Thunderstorms rolling through all day so that makes me distracted enough that I KNOW I can't soap


----------



## newlee

My gripe today. Why does it take soap so long to cure! I have created at least six different batches of soaps with six different recipes. I cannot tell the true effectiveness of the soaps until they all cure.  I only started making soap 2 weeks ago. 

My mind cannot fathom a 6 week cure let alone a year cure for Castile Soap. If anything this will teach me patience and who doesn't need more of that. In the meantime, I know there is much to learn and experience. But I'll keep on going to see what the end is going to be.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

newlee said:


> My mind cannot fathom a 6 week cure let alone a year cure for Castile Soap. If anything this will teach me patience and who doesn't need more of that.


Yes, Grasshopper, the first rule of soap making is PATIENCE. After a few cures, it will be old hat and you will develop a rhythm that allows you to gleefully anticipate the result. (Well, maybe not "gleefully" haha)


newlee said:


> I know there is much to learn and experience. But I'll keep on going to see what the end is going to be.


Perfect! Whatever else, allow the soap to "do it's thing". It has much to teach you and you will learn throughout the process by observing and taking good notes for the next time.


----------



## Lin19687

Don't worry, I still am not patient waiting.  I will start to test at a week if I just love the scent. But that is usually at the kitchen sink where I don't wash that often.
But then again I have been soaping a long while so I should know what to expect.

I don't have the patience to wait a year for a castle lol  That would be my Gripe for the day


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> I don't have the patience to wait a year for a castle lol


LOL I don't like castile soaps, but I do wait up to a year (usually much longer) before I will use a salt bar. Ideally I wait 2 years before using a salt bar. IMO that is the perfect age of the bar, however, after 16+ years of soapmaking, even that isn't really that long. I have some bars that I'm just now getting around to using that are upwards of 5-6 years old. They are AWESOME soaps!! 

My gripe? The Secretary of State sure are persnickety about wording on notarized documents before they will apostile something. GRRR


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lin19687 said:


> I don't have the patience to wait a year for a castle lol



My gripe is that the Urban Legend that *it takes a castile soap a year to cure* persists. Tain't so. The truth of the matter is, curing for that length of time is a matter of preference. In my own experience, the longest I've done it is 12 weeks, which was the "norm" back in the day (2004) when I made my first castile soap.

_QUOTE: Allow the bars to *cure* for 4-6 weeks, and enjoy! Some soapers prefer to allow *Castile soap to cure* for up to 6 months to a year! The longer the *cure* time, the more the lather will improve. This *soap* is made with 100% olive oil, which is called *Castile soap*.  Aug 30, 2016 /END QUOTE_
Source: Simple Castile Cold Process Soap Tutorial - Soap Queen
_*https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/castile-cold-process-soap-tutorial/*_
https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/castile-cold-process-soap-tutorial/


----------



## msunnerstood

Is there such thing as an anti rain dance?  This is my side yard, The crops arent looking so good around here either. Weve been under a flood warning since April and now several areas are under flash flood warnings.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

msunnerstood said:


> Is there such thing as an anti rain dance?


You hold hands and form a circle with all your little friends and sing, _"Rain, rain, go away. Come again some other day." _That's the only one I know of. 
Seriously, _"Hope for the best but prepare for the worst" _is just about all anyone in this situation can do. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok Everyone, Road Trip Down to my house..


----------



## Lin19687

Dancing here for you !

Gripe, I don't Wanna go to work today


----------



## newlee

Zany_in_CO said:


> Yes, Grasshopper, the first rule of soap making is PATIENCE. After a few cures, it will be old hat and you will develop a rhythm that allows you to gleefully anticipate the result. (Well, maybe not "gleefully" haha)
> 
> Perfect! Whatever else, allow the soap to "do it's thing". It has much to teach you and you will learn throughout the process by observing and taking good notes for the next time.


Thanks for the encouragement. I have to say, I tested my first soap at the two week mark and it did feel better than the first day I tested it so now I have something to look forward to.


----------



## justjacqui

I missed out on the first round of tickets to a sporting event that I wanted to go to because my computer wouldn't load the seating chart properly and I had to keep reloading it. Grrrr. 

There is supposed to be a second round of tickets being released in a couple of weeks so hopefully I can get some then. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

It's my son's birthday today, he's turning 5 and has been asking for a Paw Patrol birthday cake. I made him a chocolate cake from scratch and chocolate butter cream frosting.  I was in a hurry and noticed a stick of butter in the fridge and grabbed that for the frosting, not noticing that it was GARLIC BUTTER. I accidently made chocolate garlic butter cream frosting for my 5 year old's birthday cake?! Aargh! The offending frosting has been removed and I will be making new frosting as soon as I can get the taste out of my mouth.  And my hubby gets home with more dark chocolate.


----------



## Lin19687

I forgot the sun screen on Sunday......  I am poster child for why you never let light light skinned people in the sun with OUT sunscreen.


----------



## dibbles

MarnieSoapien said:


> It's my son's birthday today, he's turning 5 and has been asking for a Paw Patrol birthday cake. I made him a chocolate cake from scratch and chocolate butter cream frosting.  I was in a hurry and noticed a stick of butter in the fridge and grabbed that for the frosting, not noticing that it was GARLIC BUTTER. I accidently made chocolate garlic butter cream frosting for my 5 year old's birthday cake?! Aargh! The offending frosting has been removed and I will be making new frosting as soon as I can get the taste out of my mouth.  And my hubby gets home with more dark chocolate.


Oh No 
I've made plenty of funny looking, lopsided birthday cakes but at least they tasted good. Sorry that happened. Also sorry that I'm a little amused.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

MarnieSoapien said:


> It's my son's birthday today, he's turning 5 and has been asking for a Paw Patrol birthday cake. I made him a chocolate cake from scratch and chocolate butter cream frosting.  I was in a hurry and noticed a stick of butter in the fridge and grabbed that for the frosting, not noticing that it was GARLIC BUTTER. I accidently made chocolate garlic butter cream frosting for my 5 year old's birthday cake?! Aargh! The offending frosting has been removed and I will be making new frosting as soon as I can get the taste out of my mouth.  And my hubby gets home with more dark chocolate.



I made an orange cake with orange frosting one year for my sons birthday--by the way he loved oranges.  25 years later I still get teased by both the boys about that cake .  next time they start in on my poor sad orange cake I might just have to tell them about yours .  gotta say I am kinda intrigued by choco garlic frosting


----------



## jcandleattic

MarnieSoapien said:


> It's my son's birthday today, he's turning 5 and has been asking for a Paw Patrol birthday cake. I made him a chocolate cake from scratch and chocolate butter cream frosting.  I was in a hurry and noticed a stick of butter in the fridge and grabbed that for the frosting, not noticing that it was GARLIC BUTTER. I accidently made chocolate garlic butter cream frosting for my 5 year old's birthday cake?! Aargh! The offending frosting has been removed and I will be making new frosting as soon as I can get the taste out of my mouth.  And my hubby gets home with more dark chocolate.


Honestly, I bet it tasted great. I can just imagine the taste. In my mind, not a bad combo...


----------



## jcandleattic

Only gripe I have today, is that I'm in way worse shape physically than I thought I was... It makes me sad and amused at the same time. LOL


----------



## Iseleigh

My gripe is that my neon and glo-light tetras have decided my female betta Clarke is only there for them to chew fins off of. Clarke is a good fish and doesn't pick on anyone (she did bite the trapdoor snail's eye stalk yesterday but in her defense she thought it was a worm and hasn't done it again). The tetras just started nipping her recently and if they don't stop  the only place for them to go is the tank with Granny, my other female betta who won't put up with nippers.


----------



## MGM

Off to Granny's, I say!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

MarnieSoapien said:


> I accidently made chocolate garlic butter cream frosting for my 5 year old's birthday cake?! Aargh!




Classic!


----------



## MarnieSoapien

dibbles said:


> Also sorry that I'm a little amused.


No need to be sorry! It was quite comical once I figured out what the problem was. My husband said he got some strange looks because he kept laughing out loud on the train home at my mistake.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

jcandleattic said:


> Honestly, I bet it tasted great. I can just imagine the taste. In my mind, not a bad combo...


It wasn't terrible, but chocolate garlic is just kind of a weird flavor combo. I thought I might be able to cover up the garlic taste with enough ice cream but in the end decided to just make more frosting.


----------



## jcandleattic

MarnieSoapien said:


> It wasn't terrible, but chocolate garlic is just kind of a weird flavor combo. I thought I might be able to cover up the garlic taste with enough ice cream but in the end decided to just make more frosting.


I don't know I guess I have weird tastes. I know people look at me like I have 3 heads when I tell them I make jalepeno ice cream, and habenero/fruit smoothies. So a chocolate garlic frosting wouldn't freak me out. I think I'd quite enjoy it.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe so far is that I forgot to hang up my phone headset


----------



## msunnerstood

3 Migraines in 3 days.. 45 years of this crap is long enough. Im very concerned this is the start of a cycle. One other time I got 23 migraines in 17 days with them starting over and over again.  Aura is gone now but left with some of the confusion, numbness and of course, the pain..


----------



## Iseleigh

msunnerstood said:


> 3 Migraines in 3 days.. 45 years of this crap is long enough. Im very concerned this is the start of a cycle. One other time I got 23 migraines in 17 days with them starting over and over again.  Aura is gone now but left with some of the confusion, numbness and of course, the pain..


I had severe migraines every day for 6 months after I got tapped on the head with a ladder (I do mean tapped- not a hard hit at all) so I can relate. Thankfully I found a good chiropractor and I rarely gets migraines anymore. I hope they let up for you as well!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> 3 Migraines in 3 days.. 45 years of this crap is long enough. Im very concerned this is the start of a cycle. One other time I got 23 migraines in 17 days with them starting over and over again.  Aura is gone now but left with some of the confusion, numbness and of course, the pain..



so sorry you are experiencing these--I know a lot of people that suffer and am grateful I don't.  I hope it isn't the start of a cycle for you. some of the people (but not all) have said they have gotten relief from piercing a certain part of the ear--have you ever heard of that?


----------



## msunnerstood

The sheer volume of missing persons in this Country. Remains were discovered in the area where a dear friends son went missing 12 years ago in Florida.  So today, I sit 2000 miles away and watch her standing at the site with police vehicles in the background holding a picture of her son and reading off the names of other missing people from that area.  She stopped at 20 and mentioned there were many more. My heart is breaking for her and all the families who wait.


----------



## earlene

Darn, I hate watching youtube videos that don't allow closed captioning!  Well, no, I am okay with the ones that have no narration at all, and only include their own captioning.  It's when I cannot hear what is being said and don't have the option to read it that irritates the heck out of me.  And to try and figure out what's going on in a tutorial without sound for 15 minutes and no titles!   How annoying.


----------



## Nanette

Im still waiting for my Himalayan salt to dry. Humid season here....soaps are weeping.....foo.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripes... @amd for disappearing lol


----------



## jcandleattic

UGH The button on my pants keeps popping off. I'm stuck at work and can't change unless I change into my workout pants. LOL Can't do that though because there is a strict dress code policy... So I have to walk around holding the front of my pants together looking like I'm barely going to make it to the bathroom when that's not even the reason. Soooo irritating!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> And to try and figure out what's going on in a tutorial without sound for 15 minutes and no titles!   How annoying.


I hear that! But only because it's written out.


----------



## Lin19687

jcandleattic said:


> UGH The button on my pants keeps popping off. I'm stuck at work and can't change unless I change into my workout pants. LOL Can't do that though because there is a strict dress code policy... So I have to walk around holding the front of my pants together looking like I'm barely going to make it to the bathroom when that's not even the reason. Soooo irritating!!



STAPLER  LOL  I have had that happen too


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> STAPLER  LOL  I have had that happen too


Umm, our copy machines have a stapler function, but other than that I don't think I've ever seen a stapler in this office. We are pretty much 99% paper free here, except what needs to be certified/notarized, and by state law those only get paper-clipped unless we get them apostilled at the SOS, and they staple them there. 

But, I did use a binder clip for the remainder of the day.


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> Gripes... @amd for disappearing lol


I was kidnapped by bloody engineers! I'm on vacay now until the 29th so I should be available for regularly nonsense and shenanigans!



jcandleattic said:


> UGH The button on my pants keeps popping off. I'm stuck at work and can't change unless I change into my workout pants. LOL Can't do that though because there is a strict dress code policy... So I have to walk around holding the front of my pants together looking like I'm barely going to make it to the bathroom when that's not even the reason. Soooo irritating!!


sorry... i just laughed... It's happened to me but I wear long shirts and have enough booty to hold my pants up.


----------



## msunnerstood

jcandleattic said:


> UGH The button on my pants keeps popping off. I'm stuck at work and can't change unless I change into my workout pants. LOL Can't do that though because there is a strict dress code policy... So I have to walk around holding the front of my pants together looking like I'm barely going to make it to the bathroom when that's not even the reason. Soooo irritating!!


Got a hair tie? Put one end through the button hole and put the opposit end through that loop to make a kind of knot, then take one end of the hair tie and put it around the button.


----------



## earlene

Yeah, I have a pair of pants that won't stay zipped.  I looked for a replacement pair before our travel day, but did not find a pair I wanted AND fit, so that's one of my choices on this trip.  Even though long shirts cover just fine, it's still not comfortable when my pants just spontaneously unzip themselves!


----------



## msunnerstood

Sick of Doctors. The latest is I have to have an MRCP which is a special type of MRI to get a closer look at my grapefruit size liver cyst and before I have that I have to have labs to check creatinine levels which I thought were kidney function so no clue why I need that for my liver. After all that, then surgery will be scheduled to remove the not so little bugger. Uggh

What was even more disturbing is the nurse was on the line during the scheduling of the MRCP and when she heard 8/1 told radiology the Dr wanted it asap. 8/1 was asap so there we have it.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> The sheer volume of missing persons in this Country. Remains were discovered in the area where a dear friends son went missing 12 years ago in Florida.  So today, I sit 2000 miles away and watch her standing at the site with police vehicles in the background holding a picture of her son and reading off the names of other missing people from that area.  She stopped at 20 and mentioned there were many more. My heart is breaking for her and all the families who wait.



my heart aches for these people that sit in limbo not knowing--what a tremendous agony


----------



## BattleGnome

earlene said:


> Yeah, I have a pair of pants that won't stay zipped.  I looked for a replacement pair before our travel day, but did not find a pair I wanted AND fit, so that's one of my choices on this trip.  Even though long shirts cover just fine, it's still not comfortable when my pants just spontaneously unzip themselves!



Safety pins. Bit fiddly in the zipper area but it works


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> Yeah, I have a pair of pants that won't stay zipped.  I looked for a replacement pair before our travel day, but did not find a pair I wanted AND fit, so that's one of my choices on this trip.  Even though long shirts cover just fine, it's still not comfortable when my pants just spontaneously unzip themselves!



A paper clip.... run it through the zipper pull and then button up through the paper clip. It works really well. I have a pair of capris that the zipper keeps coming down; I did that and at least I can wear them.


----------



## Lin19687

msunnerstood said:


> Sick of Doctors. The latest is I have to have an MRCP which is a special type of MRI to get a closer look at my grapefruit size liver cyst and before I have that I have to have labs to check creatinine levels which I thought were kidney function so no clue why I need that for my liver. After all that, then surgery will be scheduled to remove the not so little bugger. Uggh
> 
> What was even more disturbing is the nurse was on the line during the scheduling of the MRCP and when she heard 8/1 told radiology the Dr wanted it asap. 8/1 was asap so there we have it.



cut/paste because I am lazy, sorry about bold words 
"Kidney function, as approximated by *creatinine level*, affects one's risk during *surgery*. A *creatinine level* greater than 2 means there is a higher risk of both heart and lung complications around the time of *surgery"*
Liver is very important so I am sure they want to get it out soon.
I have a big Fibroid in my Uterus (well it is a bit below that) that I need to get taken out.  SO I feel your pain.


----------



## Dawni

I'm supposed to be fasting for some blood tests but I'm hungry.... So so so hungry lol


----------



## jcandleattic

Dawni said:


> I'm supposed to be fasting for some blood tests but I'm hungry.... So so so hungry lol


Isn't it funny how that works. I can usually go all day and not feel hungry at all, but TELL me I CAN'T eat, and all of a sudden, starvation strikes!! LOL


----------



## Lin19687

Hate on this site I can no longer X out of the ads on the side when using Chrome at work.  I Do Not want to look at The Big Baby trumppo face.  Nice to know that the ads are ramping up on him to get his face in the spot light.  
I will stick to FireFox and not see this anymore so I will only have to be on at home  

yes I know that this site does not have control over the ads


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> Hate on this site I can no longer X out of the ads on the side when using Chrome at work.


Wonder what your settings are. I never get ads. EVER. And I use Chrome, IE, and Edge here at work. Mostly look at the forum using Chrome though, and don't see ads.


----------



## Lin19687

meh, I'm not playing with the settings, it will probably revert back due to the server crap.
Now it is all Chevy ads.... maybe some boobby is searching things and it ends up here ... just to irritate me LOL


----------



## jcandleattic

I'm just glad I don't get ads. I don't get them at home, or here. In fact I don't get them on an forum I'm a member of, but I hear others are always having problems with pop-ups, ads on sidebars etc., That would drive me nuts.


----------



## Dawni

I use an ad block when I'm on the computer.. On my phone I only on the top, and not all pages.

Gripe: the baby has a fever, nuff said


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> I use an ad block when I'm on the computer.. On my phone I only on the top, and not all pages.
> 
> Gripe: the baby has a fever, nuff said



poor baby--hope he feels better soon


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> poor baby--hope he feels better soon


Thanks, love.. I hope so, too. Both my kids are rarely sick so it's not something I'm used to. Them, too I suppose haha.. But then again, it's not something anyone should be getting used to lol


----------



## MGM

Gripe: 
A few weeks ago, I finally took the plunge and bought a container of StarSan (IrishLass makes it sound like it's good for everything! ;-) Paid $60 CDN for 32oz (which will hopefully last forever). Within 12 hours of my ordering it, Amazon helpfully informed me that the price had dropped to $55. Within another 6 hours, it had dropped to $50. Not that Amazon was going to refund me anything; they just wanted me to know that everyone else in the world is going to be paying $10 less than me. 
I haven't gone back to check since; I assume by now that they are giving the stuff away.


----------



## earlene

That's a real bummer, MGM.  I mostly get notices that the stuff in my 'save for later' basket have gone up in price.


----------



## jcandleattic

MGM said:


> Gripe:
> A few weeks ago, I finally took the plunge and bought a container of StarSan (IrishLass makes it sound like it's good for everything! ;-) Paid $60 CDN for 32oz (which will hopefully last forever). Within 12 hours of my ordering it, Amazon helpfully informed me that the price had dropped to $55. Within another 6 hours, it had dropped to $50. Not that Amazon was going to refund me anything; they just wanted me to know that everyone else in the world is going to be paying $10 less than me.
> I haven't gone back to check since; I assume by now that they are giving the stuff away.


I would have called their customer service. I always have good luck with Amazon's cs. And as long as you are nice and not yelling/screaming they seem to bend over backwards to make you happy. 
That has always been my experience anyway, and I will bet you they would have knocked that $10 off by either refunding or crediting your account.


----------



## IrishLass

MGM said:


> Gripe:
> A few weeks ago, I finally took the plunge and bought a container of StarSan (IrishLass makes it sound like it's good for everything! ;-) Paid $60 CDN for 32oz (which will hopefully last forever). Within 12 hours of my ordering it, Amazon helpfully informed me that the price had dropped to $55. Within another 6 hours, it had dropped to $50. Not that Amazon was going to refund me anything; they just wanted me to know that everyone else in the world is going to be paying $10 less than me.
> I haven't gone back to check since; I assume by now that they are giving the stuff away.


 Wow, that's really expensive.....even at $50.00! I think I will refrain from telling you how much less I pay for it locally or  else I might see a shoe flying my way.    




IrishLass


----------



## lsg

Ontario Beer Kegs has it for $32.99

https://www.ontariobeerkegs.com/Star_San_32_oz_Sanitizer_for_Homebrewing_p/star-san-32-oz.htm


----------



## MGM

Waaaah EVERYONE is selling it for less than I paid. I saw it at OBK but they were sold out on the day I was looking. Probably came back in right after I clicked away. Amazon has since gone up $5 and it's probably not worth my time calling. Need to store up my reserves to call a different line on Amazon to find out why they keep charging my CC for a music service that I am not subscribed to that they refunded already once this spring, AND Rev Canada to find out why they rejected, then demanded, my HST payment. GRRRR.
(That's my new gripe


----------



## Mobjack Bay

MarnieSoapien said:


> It's my son's birthday today, he's turning 5 and has been asking for a Paw Patrol birthday cake. I made him a chocolate cake from scratch and chocolate butter cream frosting.  I was in a hurry and noticed a stick of butter in the fridge and grabbed that for the frosting, not noticing that it was GARLIC BUTTER. I accidently made chocolate garlic butter cream frosting for my 5 year old's birthday cake?! Aargh! The offending frosting has been removed and I will be making new frosting as soon as I can get the taste out of my mouth.  And my hubby gets home with more dark chocolate.


OMG!  Good thing you discovered it before you served it. I once made a pie with salt instead of sugar. That was a long, long time ago. Unfortunately, my BIL had a good mouthful before we realized what I’d done.



Dawni said:


> I use an ad block when I'm on the computer.. On my phone I only on the top, and not all pages.
> 
> Gripe: the baby has a fever, nuff said


Hope the baby is feeling better!


----------



## earlene

Salt instead of sugar.  My baby brother, (one of them as there are a few) once mistook a Tablespoon for a teaspoon and over-measured the baking soda in the cookies he was making.  Ugh!  What an awful taste for cookies!  He has never lived that one down in 50 years.

I am not one for sugar, so often do not have any granulated sugar in my house unless I am actively preparing hummingbird feeders on a regular basis.  So for one of my sons' birthdays when it came time to make koolaid, I only had powdered sugar on hand.  Koolaid with powdered sugar ends up with little floaties on top (the cornstarch, I suspect).  Not sure how it tasted to the kids, but I thought it tasted okay, but then again, I am not a sweets sugary type of person.

Gripe:  The only thing to gripe about here in Hawaii is that the internet goes down every half an hour or so, meaning Hubby is having a hard time submitting a paper for a class he is taking.  He already skipped one day's outing with us because of it and will be skipping today as well because the deadline for the paper is tomorrow.   But my real gripe is that he procrastinated finishing the paper, and put himself into this position of his own free will and it irritates me that he can't admit that he is the reason the paper isn't done yet.


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> Hope the baby is feeling better!


He's much better now but still cranky lol


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> He's much better now but still cranky lol


And here I thought it's over.... After the fever came the rash.. He has HFMD. Hand, foot n mouth disease... We haven't slept well in days coz of the discomfort and to make things worse it looks like I caught it. I just hope we don't give it to anyone else, or I give it back to him.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> And here I thought it's over.... After the fever came the rash.. He has HFMD. Hand, foot n mouth disease... We haven't slept well in days coz of the discomfort and to make things worse it looks like I caught it. I just hope we don't give it to anyone else, or I give it back to him.



oh that sounds horrible!!! take care of yourselves and I hope it doesn't effect anybody else


----------



## dibbles

@Dawni so sorry. It’s bad enough when you have a sick baby, and to be ill at the same time is awful. Don’t forget to take care of yourself. Hope you are both feeling better soon.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> He has HFMD. Hand, foot n mouth disease... We haven't slept well in days coz of the discomfort and to make things worse it looks like I caught it.


  Good grief! I'm so sorry to hear that! If you don't mind my asking, how do you treat that? What's the prognosis? I hope you have someone around to come in and help you through it? Gentle hug to both of you.


----------



## earlene

*Zany*, for more info on HFMD, here is a link to an article.   Currently there is no vaccine or specific treatment modality other than symptom specific treatment.  The World Health Organization and others around the world are attempting to find more useful information to prevent or at least diminish the impact of this disease.  Cedars Sanai has this which goes into some of the treatment.  WHO's guidelines are 71 pages long, so rather more than the layperson may want to read, but here is a link if you are interested in more detail.  The CDC puts this out which is a bit more layperson friendly.  And the Cleveland Clinic includes some practical advise to prevent spreading of the disease.

*Dawni*, I do hope your family recovers quickly without incident.  I suspect the discomfort must be very hard to bear as a child.  You are not pregnant are you? I don't mean to scare you, by asking that, but there are risks involved and hope you have discussed it with your physician if so.


----------



## Dawni

Nope. Not pregnant @earlene

We have no idea where he got it. My sister is a doctor and she diagnosed it. My mom is in and out the house almost everyday, and I had gone for some tests for my annual routine check up a couple of days before....... We could have easily picked up something and gave it to him, despite thinking everything we touched was clean. Stupid, I know.

It being viral though... Nothing to do but wade it out. Poor guy is freckled with red bumpy spots and it's mostly nights when they bother him. Can't tell if it's an itch or an ouch coz they sound the same to us. My sister is monitoring him, in case there's something else on top of this, because of his lowered resistance. 

He's not had an appetite for some days and I was getting worried about dehydration but today he was finally in the mood to eat full meals, and his energy seems to be back. Been monkeying around the room lol

We've been busy trying our best to disinfect the whole house so his kuya (elder brother) and lola (grandma) don't get it. Also, coconut oil with a drop each of lavender, lemon and tea tree EOs seem to be relieving him off some discomfort and he's taken to asking for a "massage" when he feels something coming on hehe

I don't have the blisters like he does, which is apparently more probable in children under 10 but I am running a fever, and the "blisters" are in my throat. Not too bad. Just have to be careful not to spread the virus around.

I'll hug ya back @Zany_in_CO but only coz you aren't gonna get anything from me lol

Thanks @Marilyn Norgart and @dibbles


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> I'll hug ya back @Zany_in_CO but only coz you aren't gonna get anything from me lol


SWEET! LOL


earlene said:


> *Zany*, for more info on HFMD, here is a link to an article.


Thank you for posting that, *@Earlene*. I've heard of HFMD but that was a very very long time ago and I've never heard of anyone having it. Good to know.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe.  diseases 

@Dawni best thing now is to disinfect everything and keep others out of your house so it doesn't spread elsewhere.  Make sure to DRINK for the both of you.  I know it can be hard due to swallowing may be painful.  Little sips all day long.  Also make sure he has water bath, not outside where it will spread or stay around longer, but in  a tub.  Not a lot of water, just to help keep him hydrated on the outside   Plus if he is a tubby boy (bath tub not cuddy child) then he won't mind and will help his mood


----------



## cedarstar

I have a gripe today! I am oh so frustrated! I ordered from wsp during their sale. I changed my address in their system to have my order delivered to a different address. When I went to check my tracking it showed the partial new address with new town along with original town at the bottom. I went in and changed my address. I contacted wsp and was told they would reroute for $20/box. At this point it will cost well over $100. I went back into my account 4 times and it kept kicking out my new address. This is their mistake and I am expected to pay for it. My other option is to drive 4 hours round trip to pick it up at a "will call" center. I tried asking if the ups driver would figure it out. The street address matches the first town listed, not the second. They can call ups to reroute but not to tell them to disregard the bottom town. I could understand if this was my mistake but it was their website that kept screwing up. I put everything I had to my name to put the order in and even coming up with enough gas to drive that far will be a problem. I like their product but I doubt I will ever order from them again! so so hurt!


----------



## dibbles

cedarstar said:


> I have a gripe today! I am oh so frustrated! I ordered from wsp during their sale. I changed my address in their system to have my order delivered to a different address. When I went to check my tracking it showed the partial new address with new town along with original town at the bottom. I went in and changed my address. I contacted wsp and was told they would reroute for $20/box. At this point it will cost well over $100. I went back into my account 4 times and it kept kicking out my new address. This is their mistake and I am expected to pay for it. My other option is to drive 4 hours round trip to pick it up at a "will call" center. I tried asking if the ups driver would figure it out. The street address matches the first town listed, not the second. They can call ups to reroute but not to tell them to disregard the bottom town. I could understand if this was my mistake but it was their website that kept screwing up. I put everything I had to my name to put the order in and even coming up with enough gas to drive that far will be a problem. I like their product but I doubt I will ever order from them again! so so hurt!


So sorry this happened. That is horrible customer service. I hope UPS sorts it out.


----------



## runnerchicki

Dawni said:


> And here I thought it's over.... After the fever came the rash.. He has HFMD. Hand, foot n mouth disease... We haven't slept well in days coz of the discomfort and to make things worse it looks like I caught it. I just hope we don't give it to anyone else, or I give it back to him.


Oh no! I hope you all get better soon.


----------



## runnerchicki

My gripe:  My job really gets in the way of my soap making. If it wasn't for having to eat, pay rent, and such I'd give it up.


----------



## cmzaha

cedarstar said:


> I have a gripe today! I am oh so frustrated! I ordered from wsp during their sale. I changed my address in their system to have my order delivered to a different address. When I went to check my tracking it showed the partial new address with new town along with original town at the bottom. I went in and changed my address. I contacted wsp and was told they would reroute for $20/box. At this point it will cost well over $100. I went back into my account 4 times and it kept kicking out my new address. This is their mistake and I am expected to pay for it. My other option is to drive 4 hours round trip to pick it up at a "will call" center. I tried asking if the ups driver would figure it out. The street address matches the first town listed, not the second. They can call ups to reroute but not to tell them to disregard the bottom town. I could understand if this was my mistake but it was their website that kept screwing up. I put everything I had to my name to put the order in and even coming up with enough gas to drive that far will be a problem. I like their product but I doubt I will ever order from them again! so so hurt!


That is lousy and uncalled for. Did you happen to get to the owner Debbie and talk to her? I will say their customer service is quite lousy and I purchase only a few things from them. Several years ago I found my 1 lb butters were short packed, and after going through more than one customer service I finally got Debbie on the phone. Of course, it never happens is what I was told, but she did credit back for the shortage. Have you tried calling UPS and give them the address? UPS should be able to correct it.
ETA: sometimes you can schedule UPS to hold the package and you can pick it up if you have a local UPS location.


----------



## msunnerstood

People suck.. I am caregiver for my mother just like i was caregiver for my dad until he passed away. I moved her 100 miles so she was 6 miles from me so I could take better care of her and I clean her house, buy her groceries, help with her bills, shower her, everything a caregiver and daughter would do. I am there several days a week and my mom has a nice 2 bedroom apartment and about everything she would need or want.

Her best friend though, messages me several times a week for updates on when im going to do this or take care of that... complains she has her own problems and cant take care of this for my mom or that (And no one asked her to) Most of the things she asks about are already planned but apparently, not fast enough. She is a lifetime family friend but i hit my limit tonight and let her have it. I told her the only people I have to answer to is my Mother and God.

Whew


----------



## earlene

I am so sorry you are having that problem with your mom's friend, *msunerstood*.  Some people just have to make themselves feel superior.  Imagine how she makes your mom feel?  If she is treating you this way, I suspect she probably isn't being as supportive a friend as she could be either.


----------



## Michelle0803

cedarstar said:


> I have a gripe today! I am oh so frustrated! I ordered from wsp during their sale. I changed my address in their system to have my order delivered to a different address. When I went to check my tracking it showed the partial new address with new town along with original town at the bottom. I went in and changed my address. I contacted wsp and was told they would reroute for $20/box. At this point it will cost well over $100. I went back into my account 4 times and it kept kicking out my new address. This is their mistake and I am expected to pay for it. My other option is to drive 4 hours round trip to pick it up at a "will call" center. I tried asking if the ups driver would figure it out. The street address matches the first town listed, not the second. They can call ups to reroute but not to tell them to disregard the bottom town. I could understand if this was my mistake but it was their website that kept screwing up. I put everything I had to my name to put the order in and even coming up with enough gas to drive that far will be a problem. I like their product but I doubt I will ever order from them again! so so hurt!



I am so sorry this happened to you.  You can try downloading the UPS app and changing  your delivery address there.   I love the app and have had no issues with it.  But, i have never had to change my delivery address.


----------



## Lin19687

@cedarstar  After the Tracking number is listed, call UPS, tell them the issue.
They should be able to fix that in their system so the driver gets it to you.  Since the town doesn't match, it should be easy


----------



## MGM

My gripe is that nobody sells methocarbamol *without* the painkiller. You can get Robax, which is methocarbamol with ibuprofen and you can get Robaxacet, which is methocarbamol with acetaminophen, but in both cases, you overdose on the analgesic before getting to the effective dose of the muscle relaxant!! Last time I was in this much pain from a muscle spasm, I was able to buy it separately (Robaxin) but now, nothing :-(
In theory, my real gripe should be that I wrenched my back so severely when emptying the dehumidifier that I took meds and called in sick to work, but I've been sitting here for hours with a heating pad and so I'm directing my gripiness toward Big Pharma instead.
Sitting here *still in my work clothes* because it hurts too much to change. Haven't even been able to go cut the new fugly soap. 
Have spent some quality time reading and posting on SMF though!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

cmzaha said:


> That is lousy and uncalled for. Did you happen to get to the owner Debbie and talk to her?


Good advice!    I have had very good luck dealing with Debbie directly. Unfortunately, I haven't purchased from WSP in a couple of years. I think her direct line was on the "Thank you" note she emails with the order.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

MGM said:


> but I've been sitting here for hours with a heating pad



maybe try alternating ice with the heat--20mins ice/20mins nothing/20mins heat.  that really sucks that you hurt your back. hope if heals quickly


----------



## msunnerstood

MGM said:


> My gripe is that nobody sells methocarbamol *without* the painkiller. You can get Robax, which is methocarbamol with ibuprofen and you can get Robaxacet, which is methocarbamol with acetaminophen, but in both cases, you overdose on the analgesic before getting to the effective dose of the muscle relaxant!! Last time I was in this much pain from a muscle spasm, I was able to buy it separately (Robaxin) but now, nothing :-(
> In theory, my real gripe should be that I wrenched my back so severely when emptying the dehumidifier that I took meds and called in sick to work, but I've been sitting here for hours with a heating pad and so I'm directing my gripiness toward Big Pharma instead.
> Sitting here *still in my work clothes* because it hurts too much to change. Haven't even been able to go cut the new fugly soap.
> Have spent some quality time reading and posting on SMF though!!



I wish we could get any of the pain killers here that your Country can get. When youre working from bed because you cant sit in a chair, Tylenol doesnt quite cut it but if you ask for more, they treat you like a drug seeker.

That said, I am sorry that you hurt your back. No worse kind of pain in my book and I hope you find some relief soon.

For my gripe today: *Arrogant people.*. you know the ones, the Chickens who prance around the room because in their heads, they were born a peacock.. those are the ones Id like to punch in the head.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe to Bosses that are having a bad day.  Then when the phones are quiet and we all chit chat (like she does too) we get spoken to.  Then say maybe we should train you to do the other peoples jobs too for when you are not busy........ ummm unless you are going to pay me for 2 jobs, double my pay, then you can eat it !
Take your bad day and go home !


----------



## Lin19687

gripe...  
co worker, she is super nice but when you want me to do something just so you don't have to,,,, no.
And NO I am not going to buy stuff from the FM farm guy for you, If YOU want the organic stuff come at 8am so you don't miss it.  I have my own stuff to sell so I WON"T do it for you.  You live like 10 min away !


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> Take your bad day and go home !



sounds like one of my last bosses--holy hell I don't miss that stuff. we got our work done and the clinics really liked us but oh crap when she was having a bad day grrr.  we were in a large room and one day she came just ripping on us for talking and then proceeded to walk to one of her favorites and talk and giggle so loud the whole room heard her.  I did ask her later on if she realized that everytime she chewed us out she would talk to people twice as loud.  of course she just looked at me with this blank stare--I really doubt she liked me much haha I am not much of a but kisser so I was never a favorite there   it was like working with the mean girls at times


----------



## msunnerstood

I messed up. I tried to pick up a bag of dog food while sitting in my office chair and I felt what can only be called a lightening bolt across my lower back and down into my legs. I couldnt sit back up and had to call for my son. I laid down with ice after work thinking that would help but it didnt. I hate to go to the ER because im sick to death of being treated like a seeker if I say I am in pain. the only thing i can think of is that the disc that was close to the nerve finally compressed it. I cannot fully stand up and I cannot get out of bed withut help and extreme pain. I can only hope this lightens up or its going to be a looonnnggg weekend.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> I messed up. I tried to pick up a bag of dog food while sitting in my office chair and I felt what can only be called a lightening bolt across my lower back and down into my legs. I couldnt sit back up and had to call for my son. I laid down with ice after work thinking that would help but it didnt. I hate to go to the ER because im sick to death of being treated like a seeker if I say I am in pain. the only thing i can think of is that the disc that was close to the nerve finally compressed it. I cannot fully stand up and I cannot get out of bed withut help and extreme pain. I can only hope this lightens up or its going to be a looonnnggg weekend.



oh you poor thing--get better quick. go to the dr


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@msunnerstood I can totally sympathize and empathize. The same thing happened to me once. I can save you the time, expense, and trouble of going to the dr by telling you the same thing he told me. All you can do is rest it... i.e. Flat on your back for two weeks! 

I take 2 Aleve in the morning and Excedrin PM at night. Take whatever pain reliever you like, but watch the dosage to be sure you can take 2 before falling asleep to get you through the night. 

I'm not a beer drinker but it's a good muscle relaxer and a half a glass of beer relieves that lower back pain for me. 

When getting out of bed, roll over on your right (or left) side; crook your right (or left) elbow under your upper half to lift up while steadying yourself with the opposite hand on the bed in front of you. Then swing both legs to the floor while pushing yourself up. It helps to take a few deep breaths to relax the pain before doing this. Breathing deeply to relax when you need to really helps.

That's all I got. Hope this helps!


----------



## msunnerstood

Zany_in_CO said:


> @msunnerstood I can totally sympathize and empathize. The same thing happened to me once. I can save you the time, expense, and trouble of going to the dr by telling you the same thing he told me. All you can do is rest it... i.e. Flat on your back for two weeks!
> 
> I take 2 Aleve in the morning and Excedrin PM at night. Take whatever pain reliever you like, but watch the dosage to be sure you can take 2 before falling asleep to get you through the night.
> 
> I'm not a beer drinker but it's a good muscle relaxer and a half a glass of beer relieves that lower back pain for me.
> 
> When getting out of bed, roll over on your right (or left) side; crook your right (or left) elbow under your upper half to lift up while steadying yourself with the opposite hand on the bed in front of you. Then swing both legs to the floor while pushing yourself up. It helps to take a few deep breaths to relax the pain before doing this. Breathing deeply to relax when you need to really helps.
> 
> That's all I got. Hope this helps!
> View attachment 40979


Thank you for the tips. Im going to try the beer thing and Im already on aleve.
Rolling thing doesnt work, I cannot even roll. My Husband had to come in and grab me by the shoulders and sit me up while i held my breath and tried not to cry. You learn what ditching your pride is when your husband has to help you sit down on the toilet. this has been 9/10 on the pain scale since it happened around 3 this afternoon. Thankfully, I work from home so my laptop will be in bed with me on monday


----------



## Lin19687

When i 1st had my Sciatica the Dr put me on 800mg Ibuprofen .  You don't  need a script like he gave me.  I just take 4 of the IBU I get at Costco as they are small round pills I can take easier.  It DOES take TIME for it to build in the system but I took it every 6 hrs.
It is for Swelling, which happens after an injury.
Also try Ben Gay, my 2nd true love hahah,  It really does help.  None of the others, icy hot etc, worked as well.  Plus I like the smell 

Hope you get better soon


----------



## BattleGnome

I just finished some physical therapy for sciatica-like pains. When you can move again it may be something to look into.


----------



## Arimara

Aphasic Gripe- I'm tired of trying to read things out loud for two minutes or whenever something looks easy enough not to get tripped up over.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

msunnerstood said:


> Thank you for the tips. Im going to try the beer thing and Im already on aleve.
> Rolling thing doesnt work, I cannot even roll. My Husband had to come in and grab me by the shoulders and sit me up while i held my breath and tried not to cry. You learn what ditching your pride is when your husband has to help you sit down on the toilet. this has been 9/10 on the pain scale since it happened around 3 this afternoon. Thankfully, I work from home so my laptop will be in bed with me on monday


I don’t know if this can help with the level of pain you’re experiencing, but I use Arnica cream for a frozen shoulder and it really helps.  I hope you find some relief soon.  It sounds very painful.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe.... Basement Spiders.

Ungrateful things  !   I left the window open for them to get some fresh air and How do they Repay me ???!!!!

By jumping on the side of my head by my ear !

ewwwwww   heee beee jee bees now !


----------



## jcandleattic

Gripe: My boss in Singapore has literally no concept of the time difference between the US and Signapore (14 hours where I am) and constantly schedules our meetings for HER timezone. 
She scheduled one for me tomorrow that is supposed to be mandatory - yeah, she scheduled it for 3 pm Singapore time. I REFUSE to get up and have a meeting with her at 1 AM my time. 
UGH I have to explain the time difference to her EVERY TIME she schedules a meeting. EVERY TIME. 
And every time she is like "oh, I didn't realize" ...well, get a *&^&% clock!! It's NOT HARD to figure it out!!! Grrrrrr


----------



## Misschief

jcandleattic said:


> Gripe: My boss in Singapore has literally no concept of the time difference between the US and Signapore (14 hours where I am) and constantly schedules our meetings for HER timezone.
> She scheduled one for me tomorrow that is supposed to be mandatory - yeah, she scheduled it for 3 pm Singapore time. I REFUSE to get up and have a meeting with her at 1 AM my time.
> UGH I have to explain the time difference to her EVERY TIME she schedules a meeting. EVERY TIME.
> And every time she is like "oh, I didn't realize" ...well, get a *&^&% clock!! It's NOT HARD to figure it out!!! Grrrrrr


Send her a link to a world time clock app.


----------



## jcandleattic

Misschief said:


> Send her a link to a world time clock app.


Oh trust me, I've sent her several things. I mean right in our computer clocks, you can put up to 4 visible time-zone times on it, and I've been to the SG office. Right on their walls, right where she sits, there are a row of clocks indicating the times in each of the different offices. Now granted those clocks are analog clocks, but it's not hard to figure out am/pm.. It's just irritating that she is so inconsiderate...


----------



## msunnerstood

Snooty soapmakers.. Maybe Im spoiled here but generally speaking, we are all helpful and polite when people ask questions. Firm of course if its a safety question but we generally want to help each other right?
I belong to a few soaping groups and I watched someone post about being excited because her Amazon order had arrived and she was excited to try adding walnut oil as a soap ingredient..

Now, the feedback she received wasnt regarding the properties of the oil, or about shelf life etc.. The feedback she received was how these other soapmakers would NEVER use anything from Amazon instead of a reputable soap supply company... ummm apparently they arent aware that more than one reputable soap supply company also sell on Amazon. They even told her the soap she made with that oil should be for personal use only.

I wish I could say it's the first time Ive witnessed the high horsery, but it isnt. Still ticks me off though and I usually comment on it a positive manner.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Oh boy, I see that everywhere..... I do not understand the nastiness out there...  Personally I buy nothing from Amazon, but not because of that, but because they have displaced so many local and small companies, and the reports on how they treat employees.  I really do not like their philosophy.  But to each its own, it should not be an issue.


----------



## SoaperForLife

msunnerstood said:


> The feedback she received was how these other soapmakers would NEVER use anything from Amazon instead of a reputable soap supply company... ummm apparently they arent aware that more than one reputable soap supply company also sell on Amazon. They even told her the soap she made with that oil should be for personal use only.


That's a new one.... usually it involves a new soapmaker asking a question and getting reprimanded for selling before they've had years under their belt.  I would guess that the nastiness came from relatively new soap makers and I wonder if she would have gotten the same rebuke had she purchased the oil at the local grocery store.


----------



## melinda48

lenarenee said:


> Oh goody - a safe play to whine!!
> 
> I have 3 missing Amazon packages that were supposedly delivered Friday.  Their website said to wait 36 hours because sometimes packages are marked delivered before they are really are.
> 
> Then I spend about 2 hours working their website to find out how to report missing packages: clicked a lot of question and answer boxes only to find none of them apply.  Finally got to a chat window where I was told they were "mismarked" and should be delivered in the next 2 days.
> 
> Final step? The little pop-up customer service survey that states Amazon wants to be the most customer service oriented company in the world.
> 
> Btw, I had 2 gallons of Nutiva coconut oil in those orders!  18 bucks each which is the best price I could find as our closest Big Lots doesn't have the big sizes any more.


Sometimes a package is marked “delivered” when, in fact, it has been scanned into the receiving area in the town where it will be delivered. This should be addressed for those who actually tracktheir deliveries!


----------



## melinda48

msunnerstood said:


> Snooty soapmakers.. Maybe Im spoiled here but generally speaking, we are all helpful and polite when people ask questions. Firm of course if its a safety question but we generally want to help each other right?
> I belong to a few soaping groups and I watched someone post about being excited because her Amazon order had arrived and she was excited to try adding walnut oil as a soap ingredient..
> 
> Now, the feedback she received wasnt regarding the properties of the oil, or about shelf life etc.. The feedback she received was how these other soapmakers would NEVER use anything from Amazon instead of a reputable soap supply company... ummm apparently they arent aware that more than one reputable soap supply company also sell on Amazon. They even told her the soap she made with that oil should be for personal use only.
> 
> I wish I could say it's the first time Ive witnessed the high horsery, but it isnt. Still ticks me off though and I usually comment on it a positive manner.



I order 80% of my supplies from “reputable” companies who choose to sell through Amazon. Why? I have Amazon Prime and prefer to not pay for shipping. It is about dollars and cents. If I can choose between buying directly from a company and paying shipping or buying from the same company through Amazon and not paying shipping, I choose Amazon every time! Others would do well to abide by the “Thumper” Rule.


----------



## SoapSisters

melinda48 said:


> I order 80% of my supplies from “reputable” companies who choose to sell through Amazon. Why? I have Amazon Prime and prefer to not pay for shipping. It is about dollars and cents. If I can choose between buying directly from a company and paying shipping or buying from the same company through Amazon and not paying shipping, I choose Amazon every time! Others would do well to abide by the “Thumper” Rule.


Can you share the names of a few of the companies you buy from through Amazon. Especially fragrance oils and micas. I need international shipping, and Amazon would be ideal for me. I just don't know which of those "reputable" companies are on Amazon.


----------



## msunnerstood

SoapSisters said:


> Can you share the names of a few of the companies you buy from through Amazon. Especially fragrance oils and micas. I need international shipping, and Amazon would be ideal for me. I just don't know which of those "reputable" companies are on Amazon.



Candlewic (Which is where  get wax for Tarts) Essential Depot, for Lye.  Some small businesses Ive come to trust (and at a decent price) there too like  Ancient Health Remedies for all of my butters. I also buy Yogurt Powder from Hoosier Hill Farm on Amazon.

Small businesses can advertise or list their products on Amazon and they are actually shipped from them. I try to look for those. Even though I know Amazon jacks up the price to cover their "Free" shipping, Ive found the end price is still cheaper than someplace like Brambleberry or Nuture Soap.

I dont buy my fragrance oils on Amazon but for Mica I know TKB Trading has good prices on Mica and reasonable shipping. YOu might want to check and see if they do international shipping



SoaperForLife said:


> That's a new one.... usually it involves a new soapmaker asking a question and getting reprimanded for selling before they've had years under their belt.  I would guess that the nastiness came from relatively new soap makers and I wonder if she would have gotten the same rebuke had she purchased the oil at the local grocery store.



Yep and I could somewhat understand redirecting someone selling too soon but this seems to be more of an arrogant thing.. The somewhat funny part is these same soapers show their soaps curing on metal racks with no lining, just soap on metal but who am I to give them advice? LOL


----------



## Nanette

Re Amazon...you could dive in head first and begin searching on Amazon for the products you are looking for. Amazon market has so many vendors now......I saw Natures oils which is Bulk Apothecarys brand, and Plant Guru? fragrance oils.....that was just two.


----------



## Lin19687

Can you all make a NEW Thread posting about this..... this is the Gripe thread.

Gripe, when something goes off topic for more then 2 posts 

No really, my gripe today is a headache and a daughter who is clearly PMSing  -- they do not mix well


----------



## msunnerstood

No need, im done Thank you.


----------



## Nanette

And I just go off on tangents....stopping now..


----------



## SoapSisters

@msunnerstood and @Nanette: Thanks for the Amazon info. I appreciate it! 
I'm done going off topic now too!


----------



## Elysa Alvarez Francisco

msunnerstood said:


> I messed up. I tried to pick up a bag of dog food while sitting in my office chair and I felt what can only be called a lightening bolt across my lower back and down into my legs. I couldnt sit back up and had to call for my son. I laid down with ice after work thinking that would help but it didnt. I hate to go to the ER because im sick to death of being treated like a seeker if I say I am in pain. the only thing i can think of is that the disc that was close to the nerve finally compressed it. I cannot fully stand up and I cannot get out of bed withut help and extreme pain. I can only hope this lightens up or its going to be a looonnnggg weekend.



I'm late to the convo, and I really hope you've found relief by now but just in case it remains a persistent problem, I wanted to share my experience with chiropractic care and spinal decompression. A couple of years ago, I bent down to get the slow cooker out of the cabinet and couldn't stand back up. Similar to your experience, a bolt of lightning ran from lower back and down both legs. I was home alone and had left my phone in the living room! Unable to use my legs, I had to drag myself the full length of the house to reach my phone and call for help! The ER doctor said there was nothing they could do for me unless I was losing bladder control due to the severity of pain. (They wanted me to literally pee my pants from pain before they would help!) Not wanting to wait to for worse-case-scenarios, my husband called his parents' chiropractor and got me an appointment. The chiropractor I went to specializes in spinal decompression. (Spinal decomression involves laying on a table that gently and slowly stretches the spine to relieve pressure and allow space for the discs to "plump up" and move back off the spinal column.) It can take a few weeks (everyone's situation is different so it may be more or less) but it's non-invasive, doesn't require drugs, and, most importantly, IT HELPED! I can now shower, use the toilet, dress myself, walk the dog, and all the other little day-to-day activities that had become impossible due to back pain. I know it's not for everyone, but I also know what a horror back pain can be. Maybe consulting with a chiropractor familiar with decompression therapy will help you find the relief you need?


----------



## Susie

I am going to make a lot of people mad by saying this, but chiropractors are not for everybody, nor are their treatments effective or safe for some conditions.  I would see a regular neurologist or orthopedist to ask about the safety of getting a chiropractic treatment for your condition before proceeding with an appointment with a chiropractor.  I am a nurse, and I have seen too many people permanently harmed by chiropractors who were treating conditions out of their scope of practice.  Ask a real doctor first.  Your future self will thank you.


----------



## Lin19687

I agree with Susie.

Gripe, still have that mild headache, I think it is Sinus now as the season is changing here.


----------



## Dawni

I might have mentioned somewhere that I'll be out of the country for about 2 weeks...... I've come to Pakistan, to my grandma who lives alone, but who has been deteriorating quite rapidly the last few weeks. I've actually come to bring her back home with me.

But she's being purposely obtuse. I realize she's old..... And I have a feeling dementia is also kicking in. But she hasn't been diagnosed, and of course I'm no doctor so I could be wrong but sheesh.... One minute she's normal and the next she's screaming at me that I'm a devil's child n disowning my dad n stuff.

Her normal is pretty difficult to begin with.. None of her other grandkids can stand her for long, not even when we were all younger....... I'm just.... Ugh.. Don't know what I'm feeling at this point.

Her house is just full of negative energy it's stifling and it's taking all of my positivity (some lent by others through messages n calls) to just get through each day. I'm running on only 3-4 hours of sleep since I reached last week and her house, that incidentally is the reason she's refused to go anywhere, is roach infested and I've never in my life lived this way.

I left my kids for this.. With just a maid, and my mom who is recovering from eye surgery (although when I left she was already mobile, just wasn't allowed to lift n stuff) and I'm missing them terribly to the point where I'm crying when I think about em, especially my toddler.

It's just..... I have no words.

Lol maybe I just needed to vent.. But how does one handle the elderly when they're like this? I took care of my other grandma til the day she died and she was a sweetheart right up to her last heartbeat. This one? God please grant me more patience..


----------



## SoapSisters

Dawni, my heart goes out to you. Is there anyone there who can help you? Please look out for the caregiver: you!


----------



## Dawni

SoapSisters said:


> Dawni, my heart goes out to you. Is there anyone there who can help you? Please look out for the caregiver: you!


Send some good vibes over will ya? She n I need it haha

My uncles family is in the same city. Imagine... She's pushed them away and they're fed up to the point that even now that I'm here they're not willingly coming over. I told em it's fine I don't mind, they've already done too much but they sent my cousin to me at least to go down to the store when I need something.

Considering I don't speak the language here, it's a big help already. But I can tell the poor guy isn't too happy about it. He's just as sleepless as I am and he was also disowned two days ago for just basically sitting on the sofa lol

I'm taking my vitamins, and trying to eat well (healthy stuff and on time) n drink lots of fluids.... But with barely any sleep I don't know how long I can keep this up.


----------



## dibbles

Oh @Dawni, I feel so sorry for your troubles. Try to remember she is not entirely herself. Keep putting one foot in front of the other and carry on as best you can. Be kind to yourself - you are doing an amazing, selfless thing. I had a friend whose mother in the late stages of dementia said hateful, awful things to her. I don't know how she did it, but she managed to stay positive and loving around her mother. Of course, she wasn't living in the situation and could vent to her husband when she was at home. I hope you don't have to stay there much longer. Sending good vibes and a hug.


----------



## Dawni

dibbles said:


> Oh @Dawni, I feel so sorry for your troubles. Try to remember she is not entirely herself. Keep putting one foot in front of the other and carry on as best you can. Be kind to yourself - you are doing an amazing, selfless thing. I had a friend whose mother in the late stages of dementia said hateful, awful things to her. I don't know how she did it, but she managed to stay positive and loving around her mother. Of course, she wasn't living in the situation and could vent to her husband when she was at home. I hope you don't have to stay there much longer. Sending good vibes and a hug.


I know... It's a constant, conscious effort to remind myself that she's not herself... Since she's been pretty much a generally negative, mean person even when she was younger lol but yeah......

Phone calls n video chats have gotten me through so far, and I'm not gonna allow this to get me down. I still have my kids to get home to.

Me n my cousin have started calling all this negative energy "dark matter" lol

Our tickets are booked for October 2nd and I hope she peacefully comes with me. Her only other option is a home, and this being s third world country I don't wanna even imagine what they might be like. She can't stay alone that's for sure.

Thanks for the hug!


----------



## jcandleattic

My gripe - work related - End of Quarter. I am so irritated that everyone waits until the last week of the quarter to get all of their quarterly work done. 
Of course the last time I told them that their lack of planning was not my emergency, I kind of got in trouble - so yeah, their lack of planning is my emergency. However, I'm rebellious, and they will get their stuff when I feel like sending it to them, and I'm not going to care if it gets done or not. LOL (okay, so yes, I care, and I'll get it done, but I'll be irritated and gripe the whole time!! LOL)


----------



## Nanette

I am sorry Dawni that you are having such a difficult time with gma--I hope things work out! Take care of yourself!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> Me n my cousin have started calling all this negative energy "dark matter" lol



glad you still can laugh a little--I feel for ya though and am sending positive vibes to you.  I am cringing just thinking about your trip home with her---


----------



## penelopejane

Dawni said:


> I might have mentioned somewhere that I'll be out of the country for about 2 weeks...... I've come to Pakistan, to my grandma who lives alone, but who has been deteriorating quite rapidly the last few weeks. I've actually come to bring her back home with me.


So sorry to hear you are struggling through this. 
Sending hugs and best wishes.


----------



## Misschief

My gripe is nowhere near as monumental as that of @Dawni. @Dawni, sending positive energy your way. 

Where I work, we have two business under one roof (a print shop and a sign shop). One has a single employee who looks after the front desk and does some production and installation. (There's another story there; suffice it to say she takes more time off than our employer likes due mainly to family issues.) Our shop has two employees looking after customer service (myself and Tim); we share a designer. Early in September, Tim suffered a heart attack and a collapsed lung and ended up in Intensive Care for almost two weeks. I was able to cover his absence by working 9 hours per day without breaks, which was very tiring. He did come back to work but hasn't worked a full day since. Today, we found out he will be off until at least the beginning of November... doctor's orders and not unexpected. I am not looking forward to a month of 9 hour days; quite the opposite -- I was looking forward to taking a day or two off to prep for my upcoming markets.


----------



## DKing

@Dawni  I feel like we are probably dealing with similar situations.  My father in law has narcissistic personality disorder along with being bi-polar, and now at 83 he has a bit of dementia.  He has been horrible to his children and his ex wife over the years, and for their mental sake there were several years of estrangement where they didn't speak to him at all...he was mentally very abusive.  Now his memory is failing him and he is highly anxious so we have all stepped up to keep him safe and cared for.  He is excessively demanding and makes it pretty clear he wants a staff and not family.  No appreciation for anything everyone does for him and a lot of threats and guilt trips.  My husband and his sister get between 10 and 12 calls each a day....half as "emergency" calls at work, which is not acceptable by their employers and he won't accept that he can't call when they are at work.  He had his license revoked a couple of years ago so now he thinks the kids should leave work to take him where he wants to go at any time of the day and becomes very angry when they say they can't.  It is very challenging to deal with those types of personalities.  I hope things get easier for you!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> But how does one handle the elderly when they're like this?


One word: Drugs. 

Bless her heart, if she isn't under a doctor's care, then I'd go the alternative medicine route. What little I know about dementia, there are supplements like Pregnenolone (the mother of all hormones) to balance her hormones. If she'll get in a tub, do a detox with Epsom Salts. There are many other things that can help but it's best to find someone there to advise you. Unfortunately, I don't have access to my notes due to a glitch in my iMac. 

There's got to be a way to calm her down so you're able to do what needs to be done. Oh, and ice cream! If she likes ice cream, let her have all she can eat. The coldness does something that calms the nerves. 

I should just hop on my broom and fly over to help you. I'm good at stompin' roaches! Did that a lot when we lived in Hong Kong. Got up in the middle of the night once -- went into the kitchen to get a drink of cold water from the fridge. When I flipped the light on, I saw the floor crawling with cockroaches of all sizes! ACK! I got a few of them before I realized I was barefoot! Double ACK!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> I know... It's a constant, conscious effort to remind myself that she's not herself... Since she's been pretty much a generally negative, mean person even when she was younger lol but yeah......
> 
> Phone calls n video chats have gotten me through so far, and I'm not gonna allow this to get me down. I still have my kids to get home to.
> 
> Me n my cousin have started calling all this negative energy "dark matter" lol
> 
> Our tickets are booked for October 2nd and I hope she peacefully comes with me. Her only other option is a home, and this being s third world country I don't wanna even imagine what they might be like. She can't stay alone that's for sure.
> 
> Thanks for the hug!


I’m sending you all the energy I can.  Please take good care of yourself.


----------



## Dawni

Ouch @DKing that sounds very familiar.... I'm sorry you guys have to go through it. I wouldn't wish situations like this on anyone. It's enough to break a weak person's spirit. The stuff she calls us yknow.... Makes me wonder where she's learned it all haha. Curses worse than her grandkids lol and we're no angels haha

@Zany_in_CO I'm no stranger to cockroaches but ick, I've never had to live with this many in one place. They're not even like the ones I've seen home, that run when there's a giant foot close by..... These ones stare you in the face and dare you to cross into their territory lol

The thing is, this is one of the worst third world countries, and her area has become so bad compared to when I was a kid. She refuses to go get herself checked, and there are only a few good doctors (ehh, that's also now subjective lol) and most don't make house calls. Getting her drugs will be difficult right away, and see now, she's not even been diagnosed with anything other than diabetes and hypertension. We're trying our best though, checking here n there........ I can't have her throwing a fit on the plane lol

Thank you everyone for being here.... It's a big help, really.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m sending you all the energy I can.  Please take good care of yourself.


Me too. And lotsa love to guide you through this situation. You're a strong woman and if anyone can pull this off, I believe you can.


----------



## jcandleattic

Okay, today's gripe - work related: Sending a completed document via email only to have the recipients of said documents come back 3 hours later asking where the documents are. Ummm, per my last email please see attached. LOL  

One of my most recent favorite sayings:


----------



## Dawni

jcandleattic said:


> One of my most recent favorite sayings:


Lol I used that a lot back in Abu Dhabi when I had a desk job... In a day I must have sent out at least 3-5 sheesh


----------



## runnerchicki

jcandleattic said:


> Okay, today's gripe - work related: Sending a completed document via email only to have the recipients of said documents come back 3 hours later asking where the documents are. Ummm, per my last email please see attached. LOL
> 
> One of my most recent favorite sayings:


I use delivery and read receipts for *those* kind of folks.  or I’ll reply all so that my original email is below and say “as stated previously (see below...) the information you requested blah blah blah ...


----------



## runnerchicki

Gripe: I have been living in a tin can sized apartment surrounded by boxes containing all my belongings since the end of May because my house is under construction. I work from home so my kitchen island and living room have served as my office.  My house is FINALLY nearing the end of construction and I’m visiting it weekly to take pictures of the progress. Today I walk in to a lovely, almost complete house. As I check out the laundry room I notice it’s much smaller than before the drywall went up and there’s a wall where there shouldn’t be one. 

They walled in my storage room. I’m so irritated. I am hoping they don’t have to rip up the floors to fix it. I am hoping they don’t argue the mistake (I have copies of the plans). I am hoping they can fix it and make it look like it never happened. Also I hope it doesn’t delay completion. I really want to get settled. This has been a challenging relocation.


----------



## sirtim100

msunnerstood said:


> Snooty soapmakers.. Maybe Im spoiled here but generally speaking, we are all helpful and polite when people ask questions. Firm of course if its a safety question but we generally want to help each other right?
> I belong to a few soaping groups and I watched someone post about being excited because her Amazon order had arrived and she was excited to try adding walnut oil as a soap ingredient..
> 
> Now, the feedback she received wasnt regarding the properties of the oil, or about shelf life etc.. The feedback she received was how these other soapmakers would NEVER use anything from Amazon instead of a reputable soap supply company... ummm apparently they arent aware that more than one reputable soap supply company also sell on Amazon. They even told her the soap she made with that oil should be for personal use only.
> 
> I wish I could say it's the first time Ive witnessed the high horsery, but it isnt. Still ticks me off though and I usually comment on it a positive manner.



It's also a tad unrealistic. You have to look at the broader picture. I can't buy many of the products for soap making from reputable soap supply companies in Spain because they simply don't exist, and the ones in other countries slap on shipping charges that convert soap making into a hobby with an economic outlay similar to restoring Rolls Royces. Shops and stores don't stock some of the materials I need, so I have to buy from Amazon, despite all the bad news about them. Don't much like doing it, but there you go.

There's a guy from Texas on Youtube ("The Superior Shave") who sells straight razors and shaving products in his shop, and in one of his videos he rips into the "old salts", as he calls them. People with a lot of knowledge who tend to use it as a way to browbeat new people. Exists in shaving, wine making, toy car collecting, you name it...

The point is to score points for your ego...

Happy soaping to all


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

dawni and Dking, sorry you both are dealing with elderly with these issues.  I had someone in my life that wasn't near as bad as what you are describing and don't think I dealt with it near as well as you guys are but he wasn't like that his whole life.  Stay strong!!!!
dawni I have wondered more than once how your flight is going to go on the way home--I don't have any advice whatsoever just know I will be thinking about and hoping things go well.  hopefully her mind will be kept busy by everything going on around her.


----------



## earlene

Dear *Dawni*, I am so sorry to read how hard this is for you; you are an angel.  Remember to tell your grandkids someday if you start to get old-lady saggy arms, that it's your angel wings starting to grow.  (That's what I told my granddaugter and she loves the idea because my wings will be golden.)

Anyway, keeping your sense of humor and keeping contact with family and friends during this time is so important.  I'm glad you have your cousin to joke with about the dark matter and whatnot.  Keep that up because humor is a good thing.  When you have a chance, put on something that makes your grandma laugh, be it tv, radio, records or even clothing.  Anything to get her to laugh.  Laughter feeds the soul, even in bitter and vicious people, laughter helps.  Maybe it won't change her a whole lot, but any lightening of the mood relieves tension.  

What activities does she like?  Can you get her to dance (to burn off excess energy, including negative energy)?  

With Alzheimers and some forms of dementia, it is best not to argue with the subject (grandma) when they say something that is not true or they mis-remember facts.  It is far better to acknowledge in some small way and change the subject to distract from the mistaken thought process.  You cannot change the mind that is not working properly due to malfunctioning neurons in the brain.  Distraction is the best route.

If she is going to be living with you in your home, I highly suggest you find a support group to help you understand and cope with the stress you will be dealing with every day, and find ways to get your kids into some activities to help them as well.  It is very stressful on the whole family when a family member declines both physically and mentally.  Just remember it is not her fault and she is probably terribly uncomfortable inside herself.  So find ways to give yourself, your kids and even your grandma some relief.

A doctor's care is really important, of course, and if you can get her into treatment once she is back in the Phillipines with you, that would be ideal.  But even drugs are not the panacea some wish they were.   They can help to a degree, but in some cases, not at all as much as we would wish.

Alzheimer's took my father-in-law, but it was a few years of deterioration before it did, so I have dealt with it as a daughter-in-law, but also as a nurse.  Cancer took my mother, but before she died it had metastasized to her brain and the kinds of things she started doing and saying were heartbreaking from a daughter's perspective.  And it was so very hard on my Dad and my brothers, too.  But it was not my mom speaking; it was the cancer and the cancer was not my mother.

I knew that, of course, but it did not stop me from hurting when she said hurtful things.  So being there for your dad is a good thing, too.  I cannot tell you how hard it was to see how it affected my husband to see his father deteriorate into what Alzheimer's did to him.  A child never thinks their parent is ever going to not recognize them or not remember their name or forget how to turn on the shower, etc.  It has to be very hard on your dad to see his mother like this.

As for getting her to be calm while on the plane, that is a challenge and I hope you and your dad figure that out.  If you know of anything that she can take (OTC drugs, or supplements or even food) that would make her sleepy and perhaps sedate her somewhat, by all means consider it, within safe limits.  Even Tryptophan in turkey makes people sleepy so if she likes turkey, maybe a big turkey sandwich or something along those lines might help.  Just a thought.  But remember, some drugs (if you look into any over-the-counter drugs) have a paradoxical effect on the elderly, meaning the elderly don't respond in the same way as a youthful adult.  Just be cautious if you consider drugs not prescribed by a medical professional.


----------



## Dawni

@Marilyn Norgart, now that dad's here since yesterday, the dark matter has been kept at bay haha.... Me and my cousin are now joking that he's probably a null lol.. Those who have read or watched the Harry Potter movies would know what that is.

Everyone's "magic" isn't working. Not hers... She's actually been pretty decent all this while. And even my uncle's usual loud ways aren't as bad as they were when he hadn't arrived. Go figure.

She probably thinks he'll be on the plane with us and we haven't told her otherwise. Let's hope he's able to nullify the dark matter all the way to the Philippines lol I'm praying for an uneventful flight. She hates planes so although it sounds bad, we're hoping her fear, and therefore her constant praying, would keep her busy enough while she's awake.

I'm also dreading the 8hr layover in Bangkok......... There aren't any direct flights from here to home. I myself had a 23hr layover on the way here but that was ok coz I got to go out n meet some friends. This time that option won't be there. On the plus side, I'm flying business class for the first time ever and I hear I have a 30min free spa thing at the airport lounge. She wouldn't let anyone touch her so I'm hoping they'll let me take her 30mins hahaha

Thank you for thinking of us.... I'll need those positive vibes on Thursday (that's our 6.5hr + 8hr layover + 3.5hr trip).

@earlene we've all been trying our best to remember that it isn't her speaking n lashing out.......... But then in the back of your mind, it's always there that she's always been mean-spirited and a bit racist and elitist so it makes it hard to be patient with her. We try our best.

For sure she'll be getting a thorough checkup, physically and mentally, as soon as possible. Philippines might be a third world country but I know without a doubt that our doctors are world class over there (my sister being one of em) and they make most here seem like quacks haha.

Others have suggested stuff that worked on their elderly relatives but we're still trying to get someone prescribe something that's sure and safe for her. I still have a few more days. Let's see.....

Getting her to joke n laugh with us is difficult but we try. Getting her off the bed to at least catch some sun from the balcony is difficult but we try. Getting her to think positively is difficult but we try. Everything is difficult but we've all tried our best. 

I'm really hoping she doesn't spread her negativity to my boys. One's already a handful now at 16.5 lol and the other one's too small to handle such negativity. However, one reason we collectively decided that our place is the best for her is because she'll be getting everything she couldn't here, and maybe that will give her some peace and things will be better for all. She'll have my kids and family around her, constant care, healthy food all day, kids and pets around her, fresh air (we have huge windows and she never opens hers) and sunlight, fresh smiley faces attached to people she can talk to (my mom always has one or the other of her prayer group over), a big garden to sit or walk in.. 

Eh? I seem to have taken over the gripe thread lol so thank you all for your patience.


----------



## msunnerstood

My Gripe: I finally get out of the hospital after liver surgery and go to walmart to fill my RX for Pain meds and they wont fill them because Walmart has a policy of allowing 6 tablets per day and my script was 1-2 tabs every 4 hours. And since my hospital was 60 miles away we couldnt really go back and you cant call in opioids so I have no pain meds tonight and my doc has to call in Tramadol in the morning. (Since Walmart Pharmacy is now closed)


----------



## msunnerstood

jcandleattic said:


> Okay, today's gripe - work related: Sending a completed document via email only to have the recipients of said documents come back 3 hours later asking where the documents are. Ummm, per my last email please see attached. LOL
> 
> One of my most recent favorite sayings:


We call it "That whole reading thing" at work when people do that. I feel your pain


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> I have no pain meds tonight



oh that's horrible


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> oh that's horrible



itreally is. I have a pillow against my belly for when i have to cough or clear my throat. good thing im tough.


----------



## Dawni

msunnerstood said:


> itreally is. I have a pillow against my belly for when i have to cough or clear my throat. good thing im tough.


That you are 

I'm sorry that had to happen...


----------



## runnerchicki

msunnerstood said:


> My Gripe: I finally get out of the hospital after liver surgery and go to walmart to fill my RX for Pain meds and they wont fill them because Walmart has a policy of allowing 6 tablets per day and my script was 1-2 tabs every 4 hours. And since my hospital was 60 miles away we couldnt really go back and you cant call in opioids so I have no pain meds tonight and my doc has to call in Tramadol in the morning. (Since Walmart Pharmacy is now closed)


Oh my goodness. I hope you have been able to manage your pain today. I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## msunnerstood

runnerchicki said:


> Oh my goodness. I hope you have been able to manage your pain today. I'm so sorry to hear this.


tylenol will have to do till morning, last real pain med was at 330. I get why places are careful with pain meds but when you have surgery, they shouldnt make it that hard


----------



## Zany_in_CO

msunnerstood said:


> I have no pain meds tonight


@msunnerstood


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, Market Gripe.... When the person next to you pushes his stuff into your side and then the Woman (with the crying 3 month old baby- same tent) keeps stepping over your stuff so she can get to the front of her display... when she can walk around the other OPEN SIDE !


----------



## Nanette

When children swing around your canopy legs like its a maypole.....and tear back and forth under your canopy....lotta children at my market, an absolute pack. Its tricky keeping them under control. They are all really little. Family market.


----------



## jcandleattic

runnerchicki said:


> I use delivery and read receipts for *those* kind of folks.  or I’ll reply all so that my original email is below and say “as stated previously (see below...) the information you requested blah blah blah ...


I also do all the read receipt for important emails, but not all. If I did it for all emails I would be getting upwards of 1000 emails in my inbox a day! LOL  
I mean, I know it's not easy to keep track of everything since I work in such a global company and it runs on email (we easily get about 100-200 emails on an average day, triple or quadruple that on End of Quarter week) but at the same time, all these people have to do is pay attention. It's not hard... 
I use the Per my previous email a LOT though and always attach the email, or reply with said email. 
LOL


----------



## linne1gi

Lin19687 said:


> I agree with Susie.
> 
> Gripe, still have that mild headache, I think it is Sinus now as the season is changing here.





Susie said:


> I am going to make a lot of people mad by saying this, but chiropractors are not for everybody, nor are their treatments effective or safe for some conditions.  I would see a regular neurologist or orthopedist to ask about the safety of getting a chiropractic treatment for your condition before proceeding with an appointment with a chiropractor.  I am a nurse, and I have seen too many people permanently harmed by chiropractors who were treating conditions out of their scope of practice.  Ask a real doctor first.  Your future self will thank you.


I’m also a registered nurse and I agree with you. They need to see a real doctor.


----------



## linne1gi

Dawni said:


> I know... It's a constant, conscious effort to remind myself that she's not herself... Since she's been pretty much a generally negative, mean person even when she was younger lol but yeah......
> 
> Phone calls n video chats have gotten me through so far, and I'm not gonna allow this to get me down. I still have my kids to get home to.
> 
> Me n my cousin have started calling all this negative energy "dark matter" lol
> 
> Our tickets are booked for October 2nd and I hope she peacefully comes with me. Her only other option is a home, and this being s third world country I don't wanna even imagine what they might be like. She can't stay alone that's for sure.
> 
> Thanks for the hug!


Dawni, Good luck, I cared for my mother who had Alzheimer’s disease. There’s really no talking to someone with dementia. You just have to keep plodding along. I hope you get home safely and soon!


----------



## dibbles

msunnerstood said:


> My Gripe: I finally get out of the hospital after liver surgery and go to walmart to fill my RX for Pain meds and they wont fill them because Walmart has a policy of allowing 6 tablets per day and my script was 1-2 tabs every 4 hours. And since my hospital was 60 miles away we couldnt really go back and you cant call in opioids so I have no pain meds tonight and my doc has to call in Tramadol in the morning. (Since Walmart Pharmacy is now closed)


So sorry. It really shouldn't be this hard for you. I hope at least your surgery went well.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

linne1gi said:


> They need to see a real doctor.



I guess to me they are real doctors.  I have had drs that wouldn't send me to a chiro (cuz they don't consider them real drs) and have sent me to therapy for 2 weeks while I was in pain and the therapist wound up telling the dr I needed to see a chiro.  I have suffered with back and neck issues most of my adult life and the chiro is the only thing that helped.  but then again I know enough to know when its something other than my back.  and just like  so called real drs you have to shop around and find a good one, just cuz they have the degrees don't mean they really know much


----------



## linne1gi

msunnerstood said:


> My Gripe: I finally get out of the hospital after liver surgery and go to walmart to fill my RX for Pain meds and they wont fill them because Walmart has a policy of allowing 6 tablets per day and my script was 1-2 tabs every 4 hours. And since my hospital was 60 miles away we couldnt really go back and you cant call in opioids so I have no pain meds tonight and my doc has to call in Tramadol in the morning. (Since Walmart Pharmacy is now closed)


I totally understand - same thing happened to me when I had my knee replaced.  Pharmacy wouldn't fill my Rx. I ended up taking Tylenol.  Just  a note that when they replace your knee - they literally cut off your leg. Tylenol - let that sink in.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> front of her display... when she can walk around the other OPEN SIDE



I had good luck with my table yesterday--I put it the long way so I could put up the suntarp and I had people coming in at both sides--I might just do that from now on


----------



## Lin19687

Nanette said:


> When children swing around your canopy legs like its a maypole.....and tear back and forth under your canopy....lotta children at my market, an absolute pack. Its tricky keeping them under control. They are all really little. Family market.



THAT is unacceptable, period.


----------



## Lin19687

Happy Monday

oxymoron


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

partial gel


----------



## Kari Howie

msunnerstood said:


> tylenol will have to do till morning, last real pain med was at 330. I get why places are careful with pain meds but when you have surgery, they shouldnt make it that hard


Amen!


----------



## sirtim100

Bank charges...


----------



## amd

When you're an introvert, and people are standing in the way of the only food booth at your show. Yep, I ended up waiting to eat until I got home at 3:45. Just irritated me that these two people just stood there, blocking the booth, playing on their phones. Fortunately my booth was busy enough that it distracted me from my hunger pains.


----------



## Nanette

Lin19687 said:


> THAT is unacceptable, period.


No kiddin....I speak up but those little suckers are fast and usually gone immediately. Its a small group of very very young kids that play thruout the market....thankfully they dont stay long at my table area. Have no idea where the parents are. It doesnt happen that often.


----------



## Lin19687

Nanette said:


> No kiddin....I speak up but those little suckers are fast and usually gone immediately. Its a small group of very very young kids that play thruout the market....thankfully they dont stay long at my table area. Have no idea where the parents are. It doesnt happen that often.



You need to tell the person that is in charge of the Market.
I had that, then said I was not coming back for a while and he took it that I wasn't coming at all.  Spoke to the people and now they are quiet.


----------



## Nanette

Market head knows.


----------



## Lin19687

Nanette said:


> Market head knows.


Then I wouldn't go there OR I would yell at the kids - that gets the parents eye and either it is curbed or they stay away from me.
I hate unruly children- and the parents that let them be that way


----------



## jcandleattic

My gripe for the day - having to stay in the office until almost 9pm due to a meeting that was supposed to be moved to an earlier time. HMPF


----------



## amd

jcandleattic said:


> HMPF



HMPF?


----------



## jcandleattic

amd said:


> HMPF?


The sound made when one is exasperated... LOL


----------



## amd

ahhhhhhhh! Now I just feel dumb. HMPF.


----------



## jcandleattic

amd said:


> ahhhhhhhh! Now I just feel dumb. HMPF.


Don't. 
We use so many acronyms here I can understand the question...


----------



## patty smigiel

linne1gi said:


> I’m also a registered nurse and I agree with you. They need to see a real doctor.


----------



## Nanette

Lin19687 said:


> Then I wouldn't go there OR I would yell at the kids - that gets the parents eye and either it is curbed or they stay away from me.
> I hate unruly children- and the parents that let them be that way


These kids are maybe 3-4 years old to about 6..there are some toddlers too. I dont have the heart unless someone is really being a problem, then I intervene like their grandma.....


----------



## justjacqui

My gripe is my in-laws bad behavior when we had them over for brunch for my partner's birthday on the weekend. One BIL and SIL played on their phones for most of the time they were there and barely said anything. The other SIL kept bringing up topics that would make my other BIL rant about anything and everything including how everyone is out to get Trump (we don't even live in the US). My Mother in law kept talking about the problems getting their new fence despite repeating that she didn't want to talk about it and my FIL kept going on about his conspiracy theories about the moon. Needless to say that when my BIL decided to leave because my partner told him he didn't want to hear about Trump we were quite happy for it to be over.


----------



## Amy78130

msunnerstood said:


> Snooty soapmakers.. Maybe Im spoiled here but generally speaking, we are all helpful and polite when people ask questions. Firm of course if its a safety question but we generally want to help each other right?
> I belong to a few soaping groups and I watched someone post about being excited because her Amazon order had arrived and she was excited to try adding walnut oil as a soap ingredient..
> 
> Now, the feedback she received wasnt regarding the properties of the oil, or about shelf life etc.. The feedback she received was how these other soapmakers would NEVER use anything from Amazon instead of a reputable soap supply company... ummm apparently they arent aware that more than one reputable soap supply company also sell on Amazon. They even told her the soap she made with that oil should be for personal use only.
> 
> I wish I could say it's the first time Ive witnessed the high horsery, but it isnt. Still ticks me off though and I usually comment on it a positive manner.



I buy on Amazon regularly.  Ebay too <gasp!!!> Just thought I'd throw that out there!!!



justjacqui said:


> My gripe is my in-laws bad behavior when we had them over for brunch for my partner's birthday on the weekend. One BIL and SIL played on their phones for most of the time they were there and barely said anything. The other SIL kept bringing up topics that would make my other BIL rant about anything and everything including how everyone is out to get Trump (we don't even live in the US). My Mother in law kept talking about the problems getting their new fence despite repeating that she didn't want to talk about it and my FIL kept going on about his conspiracy theories about the moon. Needless to say that when my BIL decided to leave because my partner told him he didn't want to hear about Trump we were quite happy for it to be over.


I feel ya. We can't have a nice gathering without the Trump/politics lovers droning on and onnnnn.  It's so irritating!!! Love me a good conspiracy theory tho


----------



## MGM

justjacqui said:


> .... and my FIL kept going on about his conspiracy theories about the moon. Needless to say that when my BIL decided to leave because my partner told him he didn't want to hear about Trump we were quite happy for it to be over.


The MOON though? That's classic. It good to see the oldies coming back in style!


----------



## Nanette

MGM said:


> The MOON though? That's classic. It good to see the oldies coming back in style!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

MGM said:


> The MOON though? That's classic. It good to see the oldies coming back in style!


----------



## Michele50

melinda48 said:


> I order 80% of my supplies from “reputable” companies who choose to sell through Amazon. Why? I have Amazon Prime and prefer to not pay for shipping. It is about dollars and cents. If I can choose between buying directly from a company and paying shipping or buying from the same company through Amazon and not paying shipping, I choose Amazon every time! Others would do well to abide by the “Thumper” Rule.



Lol, I've applied the "Thumper" Rule when dealing with sibling interactions regarding my grandchildren. I love that rule!!



jcandleattic said:


> Gripe: My boss in Singapore has literally no concept of the time difference between the US and Signapore (14 hours where I am) and constantly schedules our meetings for HER timezone.
> She scheduled one for me tomorrow that is supposed to be mandatory - yeah, she scheduled it for 3 pm Singapore time. I REFUSE to get up and have a meeting with her at 1 AM my time.
> UGH I have to explain the time difference to her EVERY TIME she schedules a meeting. EVERY TIME.
> And every time she is like "oh, I didn't realize" ...well, get a *&^&% clock!! It's NOT HARD to figure it out!!! Grrrrrr



I don't blame you! Way to make an employee feel so unimportant, sorry.



Zany_in_CO said:


> @msunnerstood I can totally sympathize and empathize. The same thing happened to me once. I can save you the time, expense, and trouble of going to the dr by telling you the same thing he told me. All you can do is rest it... i.e. Flat on your back for two weeks!
> 
> I take 2 Aleve in the morning and Excedrin PM at night. Take whatever pain reliever you like, but watch the dosage to be sure you can take 2 before falling asleep to get you through the night.
> 
> I'm not a beer drinker but it's a good muscle relaxer and a half a glass of beer relieves that lower back pain for me.
> 
> When getting out of bed, roll over on your right (or left) side; crook your right (or left) elbow under your upper half to lift up while steadying yourself with the opposite hand on the bed in front of you. Then swing both legs to the floor while pushing yourself up. It helps to take a few deep breaths to relax the pain before doing this. Breathing deeply to relax when you need to really helps.
> 
> That's all I got. Hope this helps!
> View attachment 40979



How sweet of you to give such details--the careful dosing to be able to take some b/4 bed and also the detailed description for getting out of bed.



msunnerstood said:


> I messed up. I tried to pick up a bag of dog food while sitting in my office chair and I felt what can only be called a lightening bolt across my lower back and down into my legs. I couldnt sit back up and had to call for my son. I laid down with ice after work thinking that would help but it didnt. I hate to go to the ER because im sick to death of being treated like a seeker if I say I am in pain. the only thing i can think of is that the disc that was close to the nerve finally compressed it. I cannot fully stand up and I cannot get out of bed withut help and extreme pain. I can only hope this lightens up or its going to be a looonnnggg weekend.


From someone who is pretty eaten up with osteoarthritis, I feel your pain. Specialists couldn't believe how many joints are affected (spine as well) to be as young as I was 10 years ago when I began to seek surgical help. My grandma had it but she quit moving due to all her pain and her joints froze up to where she could only barely move one finger. Broke my heart to see that.

I really, really hope you get better and it doesn't linger or become a reoccurring thing due to what you did.


----------



## Lin19687

It's Friday and I have to go to work 
Plus, the Boss is a B this week with , again, bringing in her attitude to work and spreading it around


----------



## amd

Michele50 said:


> Lol, I've applied the "Thumper" Rule when dealing with sibling interactions regarding my grandchildren. I love that rule!!


I had to Google Thumper Rule. For those who are out of that loop as well:


----------



## DKing

We recently moved my father in law from one retirement home (independent living) to a better one.  He was in the last place for 8 months.  When he moved in, there were new berber carpets put in immediately before he moved in.  When we were moving him out they said that they would be in charge of cleaning his carpets and would take a 85 dollar fee off of the damage deposit to pay for the carpet cleaning.  We got a message that his carpets could not be cleaned and that they ripped them out and were installing new ones and that we owed them $1600.  (which was conveniently the amount of the damage deposit)  They did not allow us to see the stains and said the carpets were on the way to the dump already.  My husband rushed down there and told them to bring back the carpets, which they did as the man had not reached the dump yet.  My husband could tell there had been no attempt to clean them...they just ripped them out.  We took the dirtiest portion and brought it home and I cleaned it myself in minutes.  It came out with fresh water as it was only a bit of tea he had spilled where he sits on the couch....which does not stick to olefin carpet.  Carpet looks brand new...which at 8 months old, it is brand new.  I wonder if this company does this every time someone moves out regardless of how long they were there.  Seems very horrible for the environment to throw away all this new carpet into the landfill.  We are definitely planning to fight the fee charged.  We will go to the media if we have to.  Talk about taking advantage of vulnerable seniors.  We were paying 3200 per month for a tiny suite and his meals....which he was always hungry after so we also had to buy him groceries as well.   He is 145 lbs and 83 years old, so not a huge appetite, but they still did not feed them enough, especially considering how much we were paying for this service.  He said the food was horrible too.  It is terrible how these establishments will take total advantage of seniors.


----------



## Michele50

DKing said:


> We recently moved my father in law from one retirement home (independent living) to a better one.  He was in the last place for 8 months.  When he moved in, there were new berber carpets put in immediately before he moved in.  When we were moving him out they said that they would be in charge of cleaning his carpets and would take a 85 dollar fee off of the damage deposit to pay for the carpet cleaning.  We got a message that his carpets could not be cleaned and that they ripped them out and were installing new ones and that we owed them $1600.  (which was conveniently the amount of the damage deposit)  They did not allow us to see the stains and said the carpets were on the way to the dump already.  My husband rushed down there and told them to bring back the carpets, which they did as the man had not reached the dump yet.  My husband could tell there had been no attempt to clean them...they just ripped them out.  We took the dirtiest portion and brought it home and I cleaned it myself in minutes.  It came out with fresh water as it was only a bit of tea he had spilled where he sits on the couch....which does not stick to olefin carpet.  Carpet looks brand new...which at 8 months old, it is brand new.  I wonder if this company does this every time someone moves out regardless of how long they were there.  Seems very horrible for the environment to throw away all this new carpet into the landfill.  We are definitely planning to fight the fee charged.  We will go to the media if we have to.  Talk about taking advantage of vulnerable seniors.  We were paying 3200 per month for a tiny suite and his meals....which he was always hungry after so we also had to buy him groceries as well.   He is 145 lbs and 83 years old, so not a huge appetite, but they still did not feed them enough, especially considering how much we were paying for this service.  He said the food was horrible too.  It is terrible how these establishments will take total advantage of seniors.


I'd check into the legality of them charging the $1,600 because all states have laws in which those 'renting' to others MUST follow when a renter moves out in order to keep part or all of a 'damage' deposit. My husband and I watch a lot of judge shows because there isn't much to watch--we have the lowest/cheapest TV program package with Dish. Many times those renting try to rip off the renter and get a tounge lashing from the judge(s). Also, there is 'normal' wear and tear and the fact that after a certain time carpet cleaning and painting of an apartment is just part of the 'normal' upkeep of the apartments that the judge doesn't even have the renter foot that bill. I'm certain there is someplace (department/office) where you can call and speak to someone, or check the internet for rules and laws that this company/person is bound by. We have watched SO MANY in which the cost of painting is on the company/person and NOT the renter. Even charging you the $85 might possibly be not legal because I know some of these (or all of them) would ask, "Did you try just spot cleaning? Just how much does it cost to use a brush and a little carpet cleaner from a can to clean that one spot?!!" And then you'd hear, 'Your case is dismissed."

@DKing I forgot to mention something important. It is advantageous to take photos of all the rooms now of your father-in-law's new place. Keep them somewhere safe for future needs if something like this happens. Since cameras / phones all take digital now and not film there's no actual cost if you take a photo of each side of the rooms. For instance, stand in the middle and face the north wall and take a photo, turn to the east wall and do the same. Taking photos of all the walls will give you a good record of what the 'total' room looks like. Also, I'd stand at one end of the room and take a photo or two of the flooring. I hate to get really picky, but for me, I'd take pics of all the appliances as well. When you get ready to move, shortly before the exit, do the same. This then gives you an exceptional record of what things looked like at or right before move-in and then what appliances, cabinets, counter, carpet, and walls looked like at time of move-out. This way they CANNOT rip you off!!! Any court cases we watched, any time the one who was trying to get moneys or keep moneys there weren't intitaled to, they LOST. Solely because the renter took good before AND after photos.


----------



## DKing

@Michele50   We are definitely planning to look into the rules for rentals.  I am pretty sure that they know that they were in the wrong as they tried to negotiate with my husband when he went down there.  They allowed us no opportunity to come and look at the carpet that was "ruined" before they ripped them out.  They said that there was glue on the carpet (there wasn't) and they tried to say the carpets were already at the dump so we could not see them.  This was all over the phone.  When my husband showed up 10 minutes later, they were magically able to produce the carpets as they could tell he was very mad about how they went about things.  We were expected to trust them that they attempted a cleaning (obvious they did not) and that the carpets weren't salvageable.  With a handheld home cleaner, I got them spotless in minutes.  They literally look like brand new carpet.  8 months wear on berber is not very detectable, and like you said, that is part of the natural wear and tear which is not allowed to be deducted from a damage deposit.  They won't have a leg to stand on with this so we will do what it takes....either sue them, and/or go to the media, if they attempt to keep that $1600.  And the carpet replaced was maybe 300 square feet max worth, of low quality berber.  There is no way that cost 1600 so they are not only trying to rip him off by saying the carpet was damaged, they are adding a huge premium to what they replaced.  I would imagine that others would come forward with similar stories if this got out.  
The new apartment has all new carpet too... a beautiful brand new building.  My sister in law already went out and purchased area rugs for every area he frequents to protect them.  These are much nicer and higher quality carpets for sure.


----------



## Michele50

DKing said:


> @Michele50   We are definitely planning to look into the rules for rentals.  I am pretty sure that they know that they were in the wrong as they tried to negotiate with my husband when he went down there.  They allowed us no opportunity to come and look at the carpet that was "ruined" before they ripped them out.  They said that there was glue on the carpet (there wasn't) and they tried to say the carpets were already at the dump so we could not see them.  This was all over the phone.  When my husband showed up 10 minutes later, they were magically able to produce the carpets as they could tell he was very mad about how they went about things.  We were expected to trust them that they attempted a cleaning (obvious they did not) and that the carpets weren't salvageable.  With a handheld home cleaner, I got them spotless in minutes.  They literally look like brand new carpet.  8 months wear on berber is not very detectable, and like you said, that is part of the natural wear and tear which is not allowed to be deducted from a damage deposit.  They won't have a leg to stand on with this so we will do what it takes....either sue them, and/or go to the media, if they attempt to keep that $1600.  And the carpet replaced was maybe 300 square feet max worth, of low quality berber.  There is no way that cost 1600 so they are not only trying to rip him off by saying the carpet was damaged, they are adding a huge premium to what they replaced.  I would imagine that others would come forward with similar stories if this got out.
> The new apartment has all new carpet too... a beautiful brand new building.  My sister in law already went out and purchased area rugs for every area he frequents to protect them.  These are much nicer and higher quality carpets for sure.


LOL, whether I sued or not, I'd be very tempted to go to the media so they are held in the light and think twice about doing this to others. So sad, and I was upset for you guys. People have just lost the sense of decency and treating others with honesty that use to be the norm. Crooks is what many are and, sadly, one can't trust anyone. People (not all, but most) once lived where their word was binding and handshakes were honored; not so much these days. Even when written contracts are in effect, some still try to swindle others. It's downright awful that this is done to anyone, let alone our dear older family and friends.

So glad that your hubby was able to get there in time, all that (the lies that were told to you both) will be evidence if it goes to court. You guys shouldn't have to pay a dime. KEEP that piece of carpet.....maybe you did but I wish you took a video (or at least photos) of it before and after washing it. I'll be rooting for you guys. I hope your father-in-law loves his new place; it sounds really nice. 

My dear Aunt of 93 lives in one of these 'apartment' places and NO, they don't feed them much. I had a daycare in my home for 11 years and ran it quite business-like so the Federal Food Progam dictates how much we must feed (per age) of each food group. When we purchased a large Childcare Center I applied for the food program for daycare centers and guess what??? Yeah, the amounts of food per food group were the same. The only thing that had changed was I now had a facility rather than a home daycare so it was the same program/same rules, just different branches. I'm certain that the apartments are going by the program they are affiliated with but they ARE ALLOWED to feed more. These programs offer the least amount of food and when I started my daycare in my home I then understood why my youngest son was always famished when he arrived home after school!! These programs (all of them) state one must feed at least x amount but they don't require us to feed more. Well, I DID. I didn't fatten up those I had in my home daycare or my daycare facility but the minimal amounts were JUST RIDICULOUS. I had employees come from other centers who were shocked at the meals we served. They told me how meager the meals were at the center(s) they had worked at. AND for snacks, we often served things like chili, mac/cheese, chicken chunks and other 'meal' type foods. All the centers ever served for mid-day or afternoon snacks were popcorn, cake, crackers, etc. Kids, just like our elderly, need quality meals.......not just veggies, fruit, protein, but enough of it. That costs money and I can attest, it costs a boatload of money. Next to salary, we spent more money on food than anything else .....and those kids had all kinds of learning tools. Food was important to me in the care of those God allowed me to watch over and be entrusted with. I've visited my dear aunt (3.5-hour drive) at her 'apartment' place and know how little they are fed  and these places aren't set up with any cooking things, not even a microwave; there's a sink in the kitchen but nothing else. My aunt has a tiny (dorm-type) refrigerator and a small microwave. I'd get her an electric cooktop with 2 burners if she were interested in preparing food for herself but she's not. She weighs about 95 lbs and eats just small amounts. That's good because they don't feed them much!! I've seen others go over to the fruit area and stash some fruit into their purse or pockets during meal time so they can have them for later . Not sure if this is 'acceptable' but I ain't tellin on them.


----------



## DKing

@Michele50   We are in Canada, but I have to assume that we have similar rules regarding rentals.  I often read about landlords feeling like the laws are unfairly in favor of tenants and tenants can get away with abusing the system.  I will imagine that what they have done is highly unethical and illegal.  Being that all this retirement home's clients are elderly, they probably are taking advantage of the fact that disputing these things are more than the elderly want to have to deal with, or can due to cognitive decline.  I will bet that this happens a lot, especially in this particular home.  We have not told my father in law about what has gone on as he would be highly distressed about this situation.  
We do have before and after pictures of the carpet.  When my husband went there and demanded to see the damage to the carpets, they showed him all the carpet cut into large squares.  He found the piece that they said could not be cleaned and said that he was taking it and if it came clean, that deposit better be returned.  I have after pictures of it now, and the clean carpet to show as evidence.  There should be no way that they can dispute that this carpet is clean as it genuinely looks brand new.  
My father in law is very happy about the serving sizes in the new place, and the quality of the food.  He was ecstatic that he finally felt full.  He has access to a full salad bar for his meals as well.  At the last place he was lucky to get a tiny portion of salad a couple times a week.  The shocking part is, the price is actually slightly cheaper at the new home.  It is definitely a better environment too.  He constantly had drug addicts shooting up right outside his room in front of his living room and bedroom windows at the last place.  The people running the building made no real effort to move these people along.  It is a sad world we live in these days.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

FWIW, I'd like to mention just in case somebody is looking for a great place for their folks, my 99-year-old mother is in a facility in Phoenix AZ that is so wonderful, early retirees are grabbing up new units as fast as they can -- for the convenience and good food. Prices are comparable to what a unit costs here in CO, but what in difference in terms of management and atmosphere! 

Everything is available on campus - doctors, dentists, hair salon, barber, second-hand store, gift shop, post office, etc. and there's a strip mall across the street to buy groceries, ice cream, liquor, and several other shops. A shuttle bus to take you there. 

The "campus" looks a lot like a college campus. They have many amenities as well as a raised garden where residents can grow stuff and even help themselves to whatever is in season. There are 3 restaurants - A bistro for light meals; a fancy restaurant for special occasions; a large restaurant where most of the residents have their main meal at lunch time. Every table seats 10 -- no choice -- you have to engage with other people. I've never seen so many happy seniors! 

https://beatitudescampus.org/


----------



## Michele50

DKing said:


> @Michele50   We are in Canada, but I have to assume that we have similar rules regarding rentals.  I often read about landlords feeling like the laws are unfairly in favor of tenants and tenants can get away with abusing the system.  I will imagine that what they have done is highly unethical and illegal.  Being that all this retirement home's clients are elderly, they probably are taking advantage of the fact that disputing these things are more than the elderly want to have to deal with, or can due to cognitive decline.  I will bet that this happens a lot, especially in this particular home.  We have not told my father in law about what has gone on as he would be highly distressed about this situation.
> We do have before and after pictures of the carpet.  When my husband went there and demanded to see the damage to the carpets, they showed him all the carpet cut into large squares.  He found the piece that they said could not be cleaned and said that he was taking it and if it came clean, that deposit better be returned.  I have after pictures of it now, and the clean carpet to show as evidence.  There should be no way that they can dispute that this carpet is clean as it genuinely looks brand new.
> My father in law is very happy about the serving sizes in the new place, and the quality of the food.  He was ecstatic that he finally felt full.  He has access to a full salad bar for his meals as well.  At the last place he was lucky to get a tiny portion of salad a couple times a week.  The shocking part is, the price is actually slightly cheaper at the new home.  It is definitely a better environment too.  He constantly had drug addicts shooting up right outside his room in front of his living room and bedroom windows at the last place.  The people running the building made no real effort to move these people along.  It is a sad world we live in these days.


I'm so happy to hear that the place he now is living is taking better care of their tenants. In our loved one's later years, they shouldn't have to be concerned with such things as you described. Even being younger, for me it'd be scary if I lived in a place where druggies were hanging about, let along shooting up near where I lived. I'm thrilled you found such a place. It's hard some times for me to remember that the internet opens doors to folks from all over the place. Lol, I don't often pay attention to where they live, yes, all countries have different rules of thumb and laws. It seems, maybe because it's just the right thing to do, that all countries should have laws to protect the most vulnerable. It's good he has you guys to watch his back. I feel better now that I hear he's full after eating and his place is less costly--all worked out well; I'm a happy camper.



Zany_in_CO said:


> FWIW, I'd like to mention just in case somebody is looking for a great place for their folks, my 99-year-old mother is in a facility in Phoenix AZ that is so wonderful, early retirees are grabbing up new units as fast as they can -- for the convenience and good food. Prices are comparable to what a unit costs here in CO, but what in difference in terms of management and atmosphere!
> 
> Everything is available on campus - doctors, dentists, hair salon, barber, second-hand store, gift shop, post office, etc. and there's a strip mall across the street to buy groceries, ice cream, liquor, and several other shops. A shuttle bus to take you there.
> 
> The "campus" looks a lot like a college campus. They have many amenities as well as a raised garden where residents can grow stuff and even help themselves to whatever is in season. There are 3 restaurants - A bistro for light meals; a fancy restaurant for special occasions; a large restaurant where most of the residents have their main meal at lunch time. Every table seats 10 -- no choice -- you have to engage with other people. I've never seen so many happy seniors!
> 
> https://beatitudescampus.org/


WoW, WoW, and WOW!! That place sounds amazing!! Thanks for the sharing of this.


----------



## Misschief

DKing said:


> @Michele50   We are in Canada, but I have to assume that we have similar rules regarding rentals.  I often read about landlords feeling like the laws are unfairly in favor of tenants and tenants can get away with abusing the system.  I will imagine that what they have done is highly unethical and illegal.  Being that all this retirement home's clients are elderly, they probably are taking advantage of the fact that disputing these things are more than the elderly want to have to deal with, or can due to cognitive decline.  I will bet that this happens a lot, especially in this particular home.  We have not told my father in law about what has gone on as he would be highly distressed about this situation.
> We do have before and after pictures of the carpet.  When my husband went there and demanded to see the damage to the carpets, they showed him all the carpet cut into large squares.  He found the piece that they said could not be cleaned and said that he was taking it and if it came clean, that deposit better be returned.  I have after pictures of it now, and the clean carpet to show as evidence.  There should be no way that they can dispute that this carpet is clean as it genuinely looks brand new.
> My father in law is very happy about the serving sizes in the new place, and the quality of the food.  He was ecstatic that he finally felt full.  He has access to a full salad bar for his meals as well.  At the last place he was lucky to get a tiny portion of salad a couple times a week.  The shocking part is, the price is actually slightly cheaper at the new home.  It is definitely a better environment too.  He constantly had drug addicts shooting up right outside his room in front of his living room and bedroom windows at the last place.  The people running the building made no real effort to move these people along.  It is a sad world we live in these days.


I'm in BC, too. Four words....normal wear and tear. It's in the Landlord/Tenant act.


----------



## DKing

Misschief said:


> I'm in BC, too. Four words....normal wear and tear. It's in the Landlord/Tenant act.


I am in Kelowna as well.    Yes, there is no way they have a leg to stand on with this if we have to legally dispute this.  It is just frustrating that they would do this in the first place.  My father in law has us to step up for him, but lots of elderly have no one and $1600 is no small amount.



Zany_in_CO said:


> FWIW, I'd like to mention just in case somebody is looking for a great place for their folks, my 99-year-old mother is in a facility in Phoenix AZ that is so wonderful, early retirees are grabbing up new units as fast as they can -- for the convenience and good food. Prices are comparable to what a unit costs here in CO, but what in difference in terms of management and atmosphere!
> 
> Everything is available on campus - doctors, dentists, hair salon, barber, second-hand store, gift shop, post office, etc. and there's a strip mall across the street to buy groceries, ice cream, liquor, and several other shops. A shuttle bus to take you there.
> 
> The "campus" looks a lot like a college campus. They have many amenities as well as a raised garden where residents can grow stuff and even help themselves to whatever is in season. There are 3 restaurants - A bistro for light meals; a fancy restaurant for special occasions; a large restaurant where most of the residents have their main meal at lunch time. Every table seats 10 -- no choice -- you have to engage with other people. I've never seen so many happy seniors!
> 
> https://beatitudescampus.org/


Oh man!  That sounds incredible!  There should be places like this for our seniors everywhere.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

DKing said:


> Oh man!  That sounds incredible!  There should be places like this for our seniors everywhere.


I agree. I've never seen anything anywhere like it. Seniors in walkers would stop to ask us if we were lost or needed help finding something. So nice. AND happy! Oh, and the food was tops! The large dining hall was open to the public. They had prime rib dinner on Thursday night for $16.00.

The elevator to Mom's floor opened to a large community area with an on-going jigsaw puzzle and a grand piano -- a concert pianist lived in one of the units and often played for them. One of the residents was a guitarist from a well-know band of the 60's/70's that I liked but can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Misschief

DKing said:


> I am in Kelowna as well.    Yes, there is no way they have a leg to stand on with this if we have to legally dispute this.  It is just frustrating that they would do this in the first place.  My father in law has us to step up for him, but lots of elderly have no one and $1600 is no small amount.
> 
> 
> Oh man!  That sounds incredible!  There should be places like this for our seniors everywhere.


PM 'ing you... come say hi


----------



## DKing

Follow up!  I took the carpet to the retirement home today and walked out the door with a cheque for the full damage deposit.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Good for you!


----------



## Michele50

DKing said:


> Follow up!  I took the carpet to the retirement home today and walked out the door with a cheque for the full damage deposit.



Great, GREAT, and G-R-E-A-T!!


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe... I have to go to work today lol


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Sometimes the hours between 7 AM & 7 PM go by so fast I think I must have been abducted by aliens and my memory of the event erased.


----------



## Lin19687

Field Mouse in the livingroom and I MISSED GRABBING IT !!!!!!
Worst part was that the Old Cat was sitting RIGHT THERE.

I ran to grab a towel but I was not fast enough.  Should have just took my jamma shirt off


----------



## Karmic

Lin19687 said:


> Field Mouse in the livingroom and I MISSED GRABBING IT !!!!!!
> Worst part was that the Old Cat was sitting RIGHT THERE.
> 
> I ran to grab a towel but I was not fast enough.  Should have just took my jamma shirt off



Get yourself a mouse cup. I had one in the house as well the cats were playing with. Scoop it right up with the cup and take it outside and across the street to the vacant lot.

Of course now my one cat is going to end up breaking my tv trying to get on top of the cabinet I set the mouse cup on while I was finding my shoes. She thinks it's still there and is determined to get her "friend" back


----------



## Rsapienza

When my kids ask me a question or for my advice, but then want to debate my replies!!! Grrrrr.....


----------



## MaryAlice

Zany_in_CO said:


> Sometimes the hours between 7 AM & 7 PM go by so fast I think I must have been abducted by aliens and my memory of the event erased.



Denver's famous for that. You might be right. Yikes!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

MaryAlice said:


> Denver's famous for that. You might be right. Yikes!


----------



## Lin19687

Karmic said:


> Get yourself a mouse cup. I had one in the house as well the cats were playing with. Scoop it right up with the cup and take it outside and across the street to the vacant lot.
> 
> Of course now my one cat is going to end up breaking my tv trying to get on top of the cabinet I set the mouse cup on while I was finding my shoes. She thinks it's still there and is determined to get her "friend" back



normally I would have just grabbed it but I thought it was a mole and their funny nose hairs give me the willies for some reason 
I put out 2 covered mouse traps .  I am hoping it will be caught by tonight


----------



## cmzaha

I went to the Cemetary today to check on my Step Dads marker. It was not the marker I ordered. I am so f........mad. I asked to have a Veteran's Bronze marker and it is a cheap Vetren's granite marker. Why would I want a granite when I could get a Bronze. I am so freak'in mad. Rose Hills will be hearing from me. Why should I be surprised after everything else that is happening?


----------



## bookreader451

Going to a Halloween party tonight and I got stuck with the cheese plate.


----------



## Misschief

bookreader451 said:


> Going to a Halloween party tonight and I got stuck with the cheese plate.


Pinterest is your friend.


----------



## bookreader451

Made the trip to the grocery, $95.51 later I have the makings.  I am never bringing the cheese plate again!!


----------



## Misschief

bookreader451 said:


> Made the trip to the grocery, $95.51 later I have the makings.  I am never bringing the cheese plate again!!


Ouch!


----------



## MGM

Cheese is brutal. We have ONE party per year, at Christmas, and I started on the cheese plate in early September. Whenever I go to Costco, I get whatever cheese is on sale. I think I'm up to 8 kinds so far 
they're in the back of the downstairs fridge so NO ONE OPENS THEM!


----------



## MarnieSoapien

I got a message this morning that my mom had been admitted into the hospital. She was out having dinner with her sister and friends and according to my mom, she passed out. My mom was admitted to the hospital and several tests have been done. No diagnosis yet. I spoke with my mom very briefly earlier and my aunt filled me in. It sounds like my mom might have had a small stroke. She's currently doing OK, she had a BP spike earlier and she's on meds for that. I'm extra stressed out about this because my mom is the last of my immediate family. My brother passed away in 2011 and my dad in 2013.  I'm in Denmark and my mom is in Texas, so going to visit her isn't easy.  She has her sister and other family in the area. Please send some love our way. I will take some deep breaths and do the best I can to take care of myself and my family.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@MarnieSoapien My stepson is moving to Victoria TX around Nov 15. Where is your mom?





The BIG healing hug is for your mom, may she be all better soon.


----------



## Lin19687

@MarnieSoapien sending hugs !
I lost my Brother 2010, Mother 2014, Father 2017
Big HUGS !


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

MarnieSoapien said:


> I got a message this morning that my mom had been admitted into the hospital. She was out having st I can to take care of myself and my family.



will be wishing the best for your mom--that has to be tough to be so far away.....make sure you take care of yourself too


----------



## MarnieSoapien

@Lin19687 , @Zany_in_CO  and @Marilyn Norgart Thanks for your support. Last night I slept well and when I woke up this morning I had a message from my mom. Still no diagnosis yet, but she had a MRI yesterday. The nurses told her she should get a diagnosis tomorrow (or for me, later in the afternoon or evening). Fingers crossed that it's nothing serious.

Zany, I forgot to mention that my mom lives in Lufkin.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

my labels were supposed to be delivered yesterday--via UPS who pawned it off on USPS. nobody knows where they are--the PO was kind enough to tell me they would be delivered on Sat though--I was so mad at that point that I couldn't even ask them how they knew they would be delivered on Sat if they didn't even know where they were.  the POs tracking said they were at the PO since Monday.  this isn't the first time and I had looked into having them done locally so that is what I did this morning--I think this is going to be so much less stressful for me and I wont have to order a ton just to get free shipping--plus they seem to be a bit cheaper.  Plus I love being able to buy local
UPDATED: my pkg was sent to a town around 150 miles away so it has to be re-routed back to the right PO


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Marilyn Norgart said:


> UPDATED: my pkg was sent to a town around 150 miles away so it has to be re-routed back to the right PO


      Marilyn =


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Update: My mom was discharged from the hospital yesterday! I was out trick or treating with our youngest when she called to tell me, and I didn't get to speak with her, so I still don't know what, if any, diagnosis she was given. I'll talk to her today and get more details.


----------



## dibbles

@MarnieSoapien I'm sorry you had to go through so much worry with your mom. It must be awfully hard to be so far away. I'm glad she is now home and hope she is doing well. And that you can now relax a bit.


----------



## MGM

After reading this month's challenge sign-up list, I have a certain Dead or Alive song stuck in my head for the day.....


----------



## Arimara

MGM said:


> After reading this month's challenge sign-up list, I have a certain Dead or Alive song stuck in my head for the day.....


It's totally your fault if that song stays in my head for more than a few minutes.


----------



## MGM

Arimara said:


> It's totally your fault if that song stays in my head for more than a few minutes.


Wasn't me! Blame @MarnieSoapien and @Primrose !!!


----------



## MarnieSoapien

MGM said:


> Wasn't me! Blame @MarnieSoapien and @Primrose !!!


Bwhahahah!! Sorry folks. There are definitely worse songs to have stuck in your head!


----------



## Lin19687

.......... Like the Band-Aid song ............


and now my gripe... I WILL have that stuck in my head for DAYS but I like it, it makes me smile


----------



## Primrose

Every time it leaves my head, I get a notification to come back to this thread hahaha


----------



## Dawni

I'm late but I hope it's nothing serious @MarnieSoapien.

Gripe: I'm too tired to even gripe


----------



## MarnieSoapien

@Dawni Thanks. My mom is at home and seems to be doing just fine. The official diagnosis was... she passed out, reasons unknown, possibly due to a small piece of plaque breaking off from an artery and briefly blocking the blood flow.


----------



## Dawni

Glad to know she's ok now. Let's hope there won't be any more blockages here on..


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> I'm late



can you guess where my mind went as SOON as I read those 2 little words??


----------



## Dawni

Lol nope. Not pregnant. 

Or.. Alice in wonderland? Hahaha


----------



## MGM

bad news: 5 year old furnace is broken
good news: warranty covers the $600+ repair
bad news: they don't have the part. maybe they'll have it friday but no guarantees.
good news: making soap generates heat, right?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. stay warm


----------



## TheGecko

My co-worker.  On one hand I want to tell the boss to let her go because I honestly don’t see her working out (it’s been six weeks), but business is growing and we’re getting into our crazy time and I don’t have time to do both jobs.  I have given this woman all the tools she needs to be successful and grow in her job, but she just sets them aside, does things as she has always done, then doesn’t understand when things don’t work out.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

some days I would love to throw my puter out the window---I am trying to get labels from avery but it just isn't working, I am getting ready to call it quits and just hand write them or stenciling (which for what I have to do will stink)


----------



## shunt2011

Still no smell or taste, placed on high dose steroids for 4 weeks.....not happy.   Still no soap.


----------



## Nona'sFarm

So


cmzaha said:


> I went to the Cemetary today to check on my Step Dads marker. It was not the marker I ordered. I am so f........mad. I asked to have a Veteran's Bronze marker and it is a cheap Vetren's granite marker. Why would I want a granite when I could get a Bronze. I am so freak'in mad. Rose Hills will be hearing from me. Why should I be surprised after everything else that is happening?


 So sorry this happened. No excuse for this. Hope all turns out well.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Megan

I made liquid soap last night and was up till 11:45pm (have to be up at the latest 6am, and I don't do well on little sleep...like have a literal diagnosed condition where I need more sleep than an average adult...so this was a bad choice on my part but I digress), I go to tell my husband goodnight and he tells me that I should get a realtor's license...Dude, I work full time, have  a side business, and two three year olds...just No. So my whole night of sleep was ruined because I'm like what the hell does he expect of me? Also, said husband does next to nothing to help with the aforementioned three year olds.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Marilyn Norgart said:


> some days I would love to throw my puter out the window


I hear ya, Marilyn! Me too. BTW there's an emoticon for that... should be added to the smilies, doncha think?


shunt2011 said:


> Still no smell or taste, placed on high dose steroids for 4 weeks.....not happy.   Still no soap.


----------



## Kosmerta

I've gained 15 lbs this year and now none of my cold weather clothes fit. I decided to order a wool skirt online a size up from what I was last year- and I still can't get the zipper up

Looks like I need to try to resell it and find something else to wear to Thanksgiving.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Megan said:


> I go to tell my husband goodnight and he tells me that I should get a realtor's license...


I hear your frustration, Megan! However, hubbies are basically "problem solvers", even those with limited insight and sensitivity.  Schedule a sit-down to talk about his "solution". Start with, _"I'd like to explore your suggestion of getting a realtor's license. How much time can you set aside to watch the kiddos when I'm on call 24-7-365 getting my license, showing houses, holding open-houses, closing sales, et cetera?"_
Who knows? Maybe he'll come up with a better solution. Or, at the very least, gain some understanding how useless it is to just throw something out there that serves no useful purpose. Nuff said. 



Kosmerta said:


> Looks like I need to try to resell it and find something else to wear to Thanksgiving.


Hmmm. Why not return it for the next size up? Or do what the rest of us do to lose weight before an event... starve. LOL

Seriously, Kosmerta, the only good thing about a complaint like this is that you have identified a problem. The solution is up to you. If you're unhappy with your weight gain, you have two choices... buy "fat" clothes to accept your new figure or diet and exercise to get back to your former weight.


----------



## MaryAlice

Megan said:


> , I go to tell my husband goodnight and he tells me that I should get a realtor's license...Dude, I work full time, have  a side business, and two three year olds...just No.



Could the suggestion have been a compliment in that he thinks you'd be a good realtor?


----------



## Megan

MaryAlice said:


> Could the suggestion have been a compliment in that he thinks you'd be a good realtor?


No, unfortunately. He just wants to flip houses and avoid paying the Realtor's fee.


----------



## MaryAlice

Megan said:


> No, unfortunately. He just wants to flip houses and avoid paying the Realtor's fee.



Groan. Well, there are ways to sell a house without a realtor... Comfree, Kijiji,
But you certainly don't need that extra hassle yourself.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Trivial I know but I had a lovely soap concept go right out the window as soon as I added the fragrance oil. It went from emulsion to soap on a stick in like 2.5 seconds. I beat it to death to get it at least to pour into the mold but the color concept died. Oh well, at least it smells good.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

shunt2011 said:


> Still no smell or taste, placed on high dose steroids for 4 weeks.....not happy.   Still no soap.



sorry to hear this!!!


----------



## Lin19687

Megan said:


> No, unfortunately. He just wants to flip houses and avoid paying the Realtor's fee.


FYI, People are starting to NOT by flipped houses.  Most people don't do it correctly and just do small things that cover up bad things


----------



## Megan

Lin19687 said:


> FYI, People are starting to NOT by flipped houses.  Most people don't do it correctly and just do small things that cover up bad things


Good to know. His friend is a professional contractor, and we are confident in his abilites...but I understand the perception might not be good.


----------



## Megan

I feel like I'm being a negative Nancy lately...this morning my twins had an hour long meltdown getting ready for preschool. Normally it's just one at a time if someone is throwing a temper tantrum but today there must have been something in the air because they were both having a fit. They ran out the clock on when we would have had to leave so that I could have been to work on time, so I go down to tell my husband (still sleeping) that he has to take them this morning. His response: "just close their door"...my response "I guess I'll just be late for work". Fifteen minutes later he finally gets up to help and I'm like well I'm already late so I might as well just take them! 

Being late to work isn't a huge deal...I'll just make up the time, as I'm forever in debt with this company for taking care of sick kids, etc. anyway...plus, no one is getting anything to me in terms of feedback or what I need to be doing anyway so most of my time at work feels wasted...which makes me wonder if there's any point to even being here.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Megan said:


> His response: "just close their door"


So? What's the worse case scenario if you had done that? 

Megan, dear heart, I don't mean to sound unsympathetic, but I'm worried about you taking care of you. You are in serious overload and heading for total burnout. And when that happens, you're no good to anyone, including yourself.

There are no easy answers. I suggest you take a Time Out. If you can't sit down and talk with your hubby about what you need from him then you might want to see someone on your own to help you get through this period. It's not going to last forever, but you could sure use some help getting through it.


----------



## Megan

Zany_in_CO said:


> So? What's the worse case scenario if you had done that?


I guess I just worry about leaving them alone while he's still sleeping and not knowing when he will get up to care for them, especially in that state, where they are upset anyway.

I fear that my original post sounded like I was having an existential crisis. While depression is something that I've battled for years,  and I probably could use to see a therapist, I'm not currently in the mind set where I don't want to be "here". I was referring to my current job, and how frustrated I am that even when I reach out for feedback, I get crickets... really, I'm stuck here a year with my contract...but if things don't improve I'm prepared to leave. I luckily have several fall back options so for that I'm grateful.


----------



## Nona'sFarm

W


Megan said:


> I feel like I'm being a negative Nancy lately...this morning my twins had an hour long meltdown getting ready for preschool. Normally it's just one at a time if someone is throwing a temper tantrum but today there must have been something in the air because they were both having a fit. They ran out the clock on when we would have had to leave so that I could have been to work on time, so I go down to tell my husband (still sleeping) that he has to take them this morning. His response: "just close their door"...my response "I guess I'll just be late for work". Fifteen minutes later he finally gets up to help and I'm like well I'm already late so I might as well just take them!
> 
> Being late to work isn't a huge deal...I'll just make up the time, as I'm forever in debt with this company for taking care of sick kids, etc. anyway...plus, no one is getting anything to me in terms of feedback or what I need to be doing anyway so most of my time at work feels wasted...which makes me wonder if there's any point to even being here.


Wow! You need a night out or lunch with friends to be able to vent some on a regular basis. I remember those pre-school years, they're tough - especially when trying to get children somewhere on time. And it was not unusual for me to end up at work with oatmeal somewhere on my shirt. Hang in there, but get some "me-time" wherever you can work it in. Maybe brain-storm with hubby on how to relieve you on a regular basis.  Keep us posted, this is a stressful time of year, know that you have many soapy sisters pulling for you!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Megan said:


> I just worry about leaving them alone while he's still sleeping and not knowing when he will get up to care for them,


That's a "control" issue on your part. Moms often feel they know what's best for the kiddos. We parents all go through that. But, as my dear hubby once said to me, "there's more than one way to skin a cat". If you can let go, let him do things his way, without judging his style of parenting, you will both be better off.

Try it. Give him notice that, as of Monday, you will no longer be taking the twins to day care. They need their Daddy to be there for them too.

And, geeze Louise, you're smart enough to know you don't need feedback when you're doing the very best you know how to do. You'll get plenty of feedback if you mess up, but I doubt you're that kind of employee. Sounds to me like you want a pat on the back for the good work you are doing. Be happy and give one to yourself. I know it's hard to go to work when your efforts aren't appreciated. Just let it go. If you're satisfied, that should be enough.

Hug.


----------



## dibbles

Megan said:


> "I guess I'll just be late for work". Fifteen minutes later he finally gets up to help and I'm like well I'm already late so I might as well just take them!


Oh, the preschool years - they can be challenging. I understand not wanting to leave your little ones alone, unsupervised for an undetermined amount of time. I wouldn't want to do that either. But maybe when your hubby got up, you should have just gone to work and let him take the kids. If he knows that waiting will result in you handling everything, he will just continue to do what he does.

I wasn't perfect. I can remember trying to get myself and the kids ready to go somewhere. I'd have to start way before it was time to leave, pack the diaper bag, make sure there were things to play with in the car and wherever we were going, snacks, extra clothes if eating was involved or pj's if it we were getting home later, and DON'T FORGET LINNIE!!! Plus get the kids dressed and ready to go, me showered and dressed and ready to go, and hubby hops in the shower 15 minutes before we were to leave. It's frustrating. I should have told him to be in charge of one or more of those things. I'm sure he would have helped, and it didn't occur to him I needed it.


----------



## Megan

Zany_in_CO said:


> you don't need feedback when you're doing the very best you know how to do. You'll get plenty of feedback if you mess up, but I doubt you're that kind of employee. Sounds to me like you want a pat on the back for the good work you are doing.



I don't need a pat on the back (there has been a bit much of that for me already and attention makes me uncomfortable)...

Actually, I genuinely need feedback about the products that I'm developing. This company has no new product development team, just me...and our lab doesn't allow for much testing. So I send test products out to a few technicians and then I don't hear anything back. I mean I guess no news is good news but then I have no idea what to do next.



Zany_in_CO said:


> Give him notice that, as of Monday, you will no longer be taking the twins to day care. They need their Daddy to be there for them too.



I really do need to make my husband help more with the kids, and I do have a plan now of how to handle situations like this. I still probably wouldn't leave them unsupervised for an undetermined amount of time. In similar situations in the past I've brought them into "wake up" daddy with their tantruming and I don't know why I didn't think of this this particular time...I guess I was just having a flustered day. Hubby has also since earned a few points showing up to a school event that he originally told me he wasn't going to. 

I don't think that every day is going to happen, but I definitely need to put my foot down about a more even division of childcare when he expects me to work as much as he does (and tidy the house).



dibbles said:


> But maybe when your hubby got up, you should have just gone to work and let him take the kids



Yeah, in retrospect...I agree there.



Nona'sFarm said:


> Wow! You need a night out or lunch with friends to be able to vent some on a regular basis.



I'm working on it! I have a budding friendship with another twin mom in a similar situation and I am hoping that we can both make some positive changes concerning self-care. I've been on here lately a lot too and it really does help (and not just the gripe forum!). This community is one of my favorite soap community's online.


----------



## dibbles

Megan said:


> I have a budding friendship with another twin mom in a similar situation and I am hoping that we can both make some positive changes concerning self-care.


This will help you so much.


----------



## cmzaha

When your dumb and yes she is very dumb as a rock cat makes a pinhole in your free-flow waterbed mattress because she will not stop sleeping on it. It always amazes me how much water can leak from a pinhole.  We are in process of draining the mattress so we can patch the hole, put in a new heater and liner while we had the mattress drained. Probably should have just ordered a new mattress.


----------



## shunt2011

cmzaha said:


> When your dumb and yes she is very dumb as a rock cat makes a pinhole in your free-flow waterbed mattress because she will not stop sleeping on it. It always amazes me how much water can leak from a pinhole.  We are in process of draining the mattress so we can patch the hole, put in a new heater and liner while we had the mattress drained. Probably should have just ordered a new mattress.



I had a cat put several puncture holes in a water bed a very long time ago.  What a mess.  We had been gone for a long weekend and there were about 8-10 pin holes.    Good thing the frame contained the extra water.  That was the end of the water bed.


----------



## Lin19687

My cat did that when I was a teen.  But only had a pin hole a few times.  Those patches they sell work very well.
Oh I should say Used to sell, that was back in the late 70's/80's

Do they still sell waterbeds?  The ones without the baffles or hard sides?
I want another one when I buy a new house


----------



## cmzaha

Lin19687 said:


> My cat did that when I was a teen.  But only had a pin hole a few times.  Those patches they sell work very well.
> Oh I should say Used to sell, that was back in the late 70's/80's
> 
> Do they still sell waterbeds?  The ones without the baffles or hard sides?
> I want another one when I buy a new house


Yes, you can still purchase free flow waterbed mattresses. We have never had anything other than free flow waterbeds since we were married in 1972 and have always had cats. This is only the second pinhole from a cat sleeping on our waterbed. I patched it but did order a new mattress just in case the patch does not hold. We were going to drain the bed anyway to needing to change the heater and put in a new liner, so dummies' timing was okay with the pinhole. I ordered from Waterbedoutlet.com


----------



## melinda48

Megan said:


> I guess I just worry about leaving them alone while he's still sleeping and not knowing when he will get up to care for them, especially in that state, where they are upset anyway.
> 
> I fear that my original post sounded like I was having an existential crisis. While depression is something that I've battled for years,  and I probably could use to see a therapist, I'm not currently in the mind set where I don't want to be "here". I was referring to my current job, and how frustrated I am that even when I reach out for feedback, I get crickets... really, I'm stuck here a year with my contract...but if things don't improve I'm prepared to leave. I luckily have several fall back options so for that I'm grateful.


Next time he says to just shut the door, be sure the children are in the room with him - then shut the door. He will get up and take them to wherever they need to be. That evening talk to him about how difficult it is to deal with the twins when they are both acting out. Hopefully, there can be consequences when they misbehave. 

At work, ask for feedback from your supervisor. Have you considered that you do your job so well that your supervisor doesnt think you need any feedback?


----------



## cmzaha

When the Edison Company informs us they going to shut down our electricity on Wed before Thanksgiving. Did it ever occur to the idiots that some folks do their Thanksgiving baking the day before Thanksgiving? I just bet they could have picked another day to work on our lines for the 3rd or 4th time.


----------



## msunnerstood

Norovirus. 2nd time its happened to me around Thanksgiving and this time, the only place ive been recently is Walmart. With so many people out buying last minute items for the holiday (And ahead of an approaching blizzard) I can imagine thats where I got it. Just woke up from my morning Coma and am soo tired, week.. and icky in "Other" ways.

I'd put a good old fashion Irish curse on whomever gave it to me but I have to believe they are already suffering enough..


----------



## Dawni

@msunnerstood I was just wondering how you were doing.. Hope you get better sooner hehe


----------



## Megan

msunnerstood said:


> Norovirus. 2nd time its happened to me around Thanksgiving and this time, the only place ive been recently is Walmart. With so many people out buying last minute items for the holiday (And ahead of an approaching blizzard) I can imagine thats where I got it. Just woke up from my morning Coma and am soo tired, week.. and icky in "Other" ways.
> 
> I'd put a good old fashion Irish curse on whomever gave it to me but I have to believe they are already suffering enough..



I hope you feel better soon!  

For the longest time I would avoid going out in public or eating at restaurants in winter because of Noro. Now I'm just a compulsive hand washer.


----------



## msunnerstood

Megan said:


> I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> For the longest time I would avoid going out in public or eating at restaurants in winter because of Noro. Now I'm just a compulsive hand washer.


 They normally have those disinfectant wipes so you can wipe down the cart but they were out that day


----------



## Dawni

PMS

Nuff said

But let's add a cranky toddler, a stubborn grandma, overzealous dogs, a cat who keeps bringing home his girlfriend and a teenager with "selective deafness"

Yeah.. So not my day today


----------



## melinda48

msunnerstood said:


> Norovirus. 2nd time its happened to me around Thanksgiving and this time, the only place ive been recently is Walmart. With so many people out buying last minute items for the holiday (And ahead of an approaching blizzard) I can imagine thats where I got it. Just woke up from my morning Coma and am soo tired, week.. and icky in "Other" ways.
> 
> I'd put a good old fashion Irish curse on whomever gave it to me but I have to believe they are already suffering enough..



Norovirus isn’t killed with hand sanitizer, so you must practice very good hand-washing.


----------



## msunnerstood

melinda48 said:


> Norovirus isn’t killed with hand sanitizer, so you must practice very good hand-washing.



I do, but you cant really wash your hands at the store. It doesnt take much to pick it up. 
I used to be a RNA so I always do the hand wash I was taught and very often.


----------



## melinda48

I have never personally used hand sanitizer nor have I ever contracted a norovirus. Now watch, I’ll come down with it tomorrow! Argh!


----------



## Megan

melinda48 said:


> I have never personally used hand sanitizer nor have I ever contracted a norovirus. Now watch, I’ll come down with it tomorrow! Argh!



Some people are less likely to get it. If you are B or AB type blood, you're not exactly immune, but you are less likely to contract it and more likely to be asymptomatic if you do. Type O people are the most likely to get it.


----------



## melinda48

How interesting.I am A-. Perhaps that explains it. Thank you so much for sharing this!! My Dad was a universal donor - was never sick a day in his life. Aren’t we interesting creatures?!

Dad was O-.  I still remember our phone ringing in the middle of the night because the local hospital needed Dad’s blood. Interestingly, my mom was A+. Had they had a second child, the RH factor would have been an issue. My mom was married and had two children (my half brother and sister but mom and Dad had only me together.


----------



## true blue

Megan said:


> Some people are less likely to get it. If you are B or AB type blood, you're not exactly immune, but you are less likely to contract it and more likely to be asymptomatic if you do. Type O people are the most likely to get it.


That's so interesting. I've read before about various blood types and susceptibility to some of the major diseases, but hadn't heard it's relation to norovirus. DH (O-) is quite susceptible to it ... when he gets it, he gets it BAD. Our first son who got married, a friend of his brought their sick preschooler to the wedding (in June) ... more people got sick the next week than people who didn't! (The mom didn't know it was a norovirus till afterwards.) DH got it so bad he passed out. Son who got married came down with it on their 2-day drive to their honeymoon destination. He was having to pull over at times to get sick. The weird thing is that I'm O+ and I don't often come down with norovirus. Not that time, either.


----------



## true blue

NPD DH comes home tomorrow from fall business trip.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

msunnerstood said:


> Norovirus. 2nd time its happened to me around Thanksgiving and this time, the only place ive been recently is Walmart. With so many people out buying last minute items for the holiday (And ahead of an approaching blizzard) I can imagine thats where I got it. Just woke up from my morning Coma and am soo tired, week.. and icky in "Other" ways.
> 
> I'd put a good old fashion Irish curse on whomever gave it to me but I have to believe they are already suffering enough..



My whole family came down with Norovirus after Thanksgiving, my niece brought it home from preschool. I didn't venture home this year so I missed out on the annual plague this year but a few years ago my nephew infected all of us and it was so miserable. There weren't enough bathrooms to deal with all of us.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Misschief

I'm bored. I'm at work and it's soooooo quiet. Maybe I should be grateful for the lulls but the time really drags. I've been here two hours and it feels more like six hours.


----------



## Lin19687

I have a Visual Migraine right now  makes reading Very difficult for the next 1/2 hour.   But I guess I w3ill take that over a regular migraine !


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> I have a Visual Migraine right now  makes reading Very difficult for the next 1/2 hour.   But I guess I w3ill take that over a regular migraine !


 I get migraines as well and I get the aura for 40 minutes to an hour before the pain kicks in it sounds like you have the aura a for the entire headache.  For me the aura is the worst part of the headache so I can't imagine having it for an entire day I hope you feel better soon


----------



## MarnieSoapien

msunnerstood said:


> Norovirus.



Funny story...I got a message one day from my youngest son's daycare saying they had a case of Roskilde disease. I had to do some googling to figure out what they were talking about because Roskilde is a city where they have, among other things, a large music festival. They were of course referring to the Norovirus. It would be like getting a notice of the SXSW stomach flu or the Burning Man malady. Hope you are all better!


----------



## Megan

My husband and I are in the process of opening a coffee shop (well, mostly he is, I have a day job elsewhere). Anyhow, we've been at this with contract negotiations and contractors for almost a whole year and we were finally ready to hire people and open in a few weeks. Then, this morning, a water main broke in front of the shop and flooded the place so now the nice new floor is covered in mud and water and hopefully wont need to be replaced...and we are delayed at least another two weeks on top of the two weeks we originally planned.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Megan said:


> My husband and I are in the process of opening a coffee shop (well, mostly he is, I have a day job elsewhere). Anyhow, we've been at this with contract negotiations and contractors for almost a whole year and we were finally ready to hire people and open in a few weeks. Then, this morning, a water main broke in front of the shop and flooded the place so now the nice new floor is covered in mud and water and hopefully wont need to be replaced...and we are delayed at least another two weeks on top of the two weeks we originally planned.


Oh no!  That sounds like Murphy’s law has taken hold. Hopefully the new year will be perfect!


----------



## Lindywine

I am so sorry for that unfortunate event. It is truly a nightmare, but...now this might sound a little bit weird, but if your mud is fairly clean, you can make some bricks out of it to remember how the coffee shop started.  You might even be able to reduce it to a clay that could be used in soap.  It depends upon where you are.  I live in a place where water main breaks could truly be unsanitary---in fact, when I was teaching, we lost school days due to water main breaks. I do hope your new floor survives or can quickly be replaced.  I wish you much luck in starting your new venture!


----------



## lenarenee

Zany_in_CO said:


> So? What's the worse case scenario if you had done that?
> 
> Megan, dear heart, I don't mean to sound unsympathetic, but I'm worried about you taking care of you. You are in serious overload and heading for total burnout. And when that happens, you're no good to anyone, including yourself.
> 
> There are no easy answers. I suggest you take a Time Out. If you can't sit down and talk with your hubby about what you need from him then you might want to see someone on your own to help you get through this period. It's not going to last forever, but you could sure use some help getting through it.[/Q





Zany_in_CO said:


> That's a "control" issue on your part. Moms often feel they know what's best for the kiddos. We parents all go through that. But, as my dear hubby once said to me, "there's more than one way to skin a cat". If you can let go, let him do things his way, without judging his style of parenting, you will both be better off.
> 
> Try it. Give him notice that, as of Monday, you will no longer be taking the twins to day care. They need their Daddy to be there for them too.
> 
> And, geeze Louise, you're smart enough to know you don't need feedback when you're doing the very best you know how to do. You'll get plenty of feedback if you mess up, but I doubt you're that kind of employee. Sounds to me like you want a pat on the back for the good work you are doing. Be happy and give one to yourself. I know it's hard to go to work when your efforts aren't appreciated. Just let it go. If you're satisfied, that should be enough.
> 
> Hug.View attachment 42653




Uh....preschoolers are my specialty. Definitely did the right thing NOT leaving them unattended, when they know there isn't a woke/cognizant parent around - especially when they come in pairs!  They know where the interesting, mysterious "dangerous" grow-up things are and a parent can count themselves lucky if they only paint each other in mom's lotion.

I don't know you Megan, and you didn't ask for my advice. But if you want to get life to dial down at bit; consider focusing on one thing you'd like improved first. That might give you some breathing space to gain some control and help you deal with the rest. Three year olds, especially if they're strongly "twinning", can be a huge challenge. (Your husband might even feel clueless how to work with them!)

ETA; wow, just saw you're trying to open a business and have water issues. So sorry to have so much more stress on your plate.


----------



## Megan

lenarenee said:


> Uh....preschoolers are my specialty. Definitely did the right thing NOT leaving them unattended, when they know there isn't a woke/cognizant parent around - especially when they come in pairs!  They know where the interesting, mysterious "dangerous" grow-up things are and a parent can count themselves lucky if they only paint each other in mom's lotion.
> 
> I don't know you Megan, and you didn't ask for my advice. But if you want to get life to dial down at bit; consider focusing on one thing you'd like improved first. That might give you some breathing space to gain some control and help you deal with the rest. Three year olds, especially if they're strongly "twinning", can be a huge challenge. (Your husband might even feel clueless how to work with them!)
> 
> ETA; wow, just saw you're trying to open a business and have water issues. So sorry to have so much more stress on your plate.



The water main break, while unfortunate and aggravating, did not do as much damage as we had initially thought. Yes, it will delay (that's the most aggravating part as we were in the home stretch prior to this event) but it shouldn't be a huge cost to us as we had originally thought. I really am lucky that my husband took/is taking care of the negotiating yesterday, because I don't have the mind for that.

The twinadoes have actually been very pleasant in the mornings this week so I feel a bit more centered lately (and they are great kids overall, so I'm grateful for that)... I think you have it right as my husband really doesn't know what to do a lot of the time. I am luckily the more patient one of us two and am immune to 90% of toddler antics. The day that the toddler-pocalypse went down, I'm glad I did what I did. Looking back, it wasn't so big a deal to be late to work.


----------



## Martha

Minor gripe, but I hate the trapezoid shape my soaps are coming out of a 10" silicone loaf mold. I want them to be rectangles. Everyone claims that these molds hold their shape, but they long sides bow out. I may have to build a little wooden frame to hold them in, which is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Kosmerta

I live in an old house that is basically falling apart, but was flipped improperly the way @Lin19687 talked about on page 86. New coat of paint, new windows ect, but once moving in the problems are constant. 

All sinks in the house drain slowly, the bathroom sink doesnt even have a drain, the refrigerator is broken, and all of the walls are bowing in...

But Today's new gripe is a doozey. This house was built in 1840 and uses an old fashioned oil heater. The tank of oil is a long antique cylinder laying on its side. The basement isnt perfectly flat and the side of the tank with the spout for oil to come out is at a 10° angle higher than the other. Our meter says we have 1/4 of a tank of oil, but all of the oil is sitting in tbe opposite side of the tank from the spout and our heat has turned off. 

My boyfriend had the landlord's number in his phone that broke 2 weeks ago and I dont have it so in 7.5 hours he is going to go to the property management office and tell them we dont have heat. Cherry on top. For some reason that makes no sense to me the bedroom is connected to the central air system for the unit next door. That unit has been empty since july and was left with the a/c on high, so while the rest of the house is already freezing the bedroom has a/c blasting! 

My chemistry final is also in 7.5 hours so I am wrapped up in a bunch of layers under a blanket to study. Since the water heater runs on the same gas line as the house's heating I'm uncertain if the water heater is working, and I may just skip a shower before going in for my test.

/rant


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Ok, I know it's the season of giving, but why do people buy gifts of soap and lotion for someone who MAKES soap and lotion?!

Granted this was a secret santa gift exchange but we each had to fill out forms of things we like and things we don't like and I was very specific when I said "no lotions, bath bombs, soap,  or other spa like items!" And yet the box I got is filled with those exact things. I also asked for no candy because I'm staying away from sugar and I ended up with a bunch of candy too. The whole group knows I make soap and lotion. They order from me all the time. They all bought items from me for Christmas gifts!  I really hate doing secret santa gift exchanges , I always end up with stuff I won't use or eat and yet I make sure to get truly thoughtful gifts that my person will really enjoy. Every year I say no and end up getting guilted into secret santa. 

Ok I'll shut up now.


----------



## Lin19687

Kosmerta said:


> I live in an old house that is basically falling apart, but was flipped improperly the way @Lin19687 talked about on page 86. New coat of paint, new windows ect, but once moving in the problems are constant.
> 
> All sinks in the house drain slowly, the bathroom sink doesnt even have a drain, the refrigerator is broken, and all of the walls are bowing in...
> 
> But Today's new gripe is a doozey. This house was built in 1840 and uses an old fashioned oil heater. The tank of oil is a long antique cylinder laying on its side. The basement isnt perfectly flat and the side of the tank with the spout for oil to come out is at a 10° angle higher than the other. Our meter says we have 1/4 of a tank of oil, but all of the oil is sitting in tbe opposite side of the tank from the spout and our heat has turned off.
> 
> My boyfriend had the landlord's number in his phone that broke 2 weeks ago and I dont have it so in 7.5 hours he is going to go to the property management office and tell them we dont have heat. Cherry on top. For some reason that makes no sense to me the bedroom is connected to the central air system for the unit next door. That unit has been empty since july and was left with the a/c on high, so while the rest of the house is already freezing the bedroom has a/c blasting!
> 
> My chemistry final is also in 7.5 hours so I am wrapped up in a bunch of layers under a blanket to study. Since the water heater runs on the same gas line as the house's heating I'm uncertain if the water heater is working, and I may just skip a shower before going in for my test.
> 
> /rant


You need to move asap.  If you are a renter and it is like this then the Ll doesn't care and it will NOT change.
  I was a LL for a while, never again for other reasons but I would Never rent a place like that. BTW, unless the LL pays the heat/AC then that is illegal to do and sure would piss me off if I lived there.
Get out while you can see what you can do to break the lease if you have one. Winter moving is hard but really, it is not going to get better.

My Gripe, LL that do this, or anyone that does this to anyone.  I hate flippers for this reason, glad houses around here are too $$$ to make that worth while.


----------



## Kosmerta

Lin19687 said:


> You need to move asap.  If you are a renter and it is like this then the Ll doesn't care and it will NOT change.
> I was a LL for a while, never again for other reasons but I would Never rent a place like that. BTW, unless the LL pays the heat/AC then that is illegal to do and sure would piss me off if I lived there.
> Get out while you can see what you can do to break the lease if you have one. Winter moving is hard but really, it is not going to get better.
> 
> My Gripe, LL that do this, or anyone that does this to anyone.  I hate flippers for this reason, glad houses around here are too $$$ to make that worth while.




Luckily our lease ends Jan 9th and we are looking at more well managed apartment complexes to move to... with electric AC and heating for each unit! This whole house seems like the property management company has just given up keeping it up all, and they're just waiting for it to become completely unlivable. 

While the house itself is old and in bad shape, within the last 10 years  a grocery store and shopping center have been built across the street, another shopping center with an Urgent Care clinic is catty corner from the end of the block, and a 3 story radiology/ medical office center was built on the other side of our parking lot. It's become a great location and I suspect they're waiting until a point no one is willing to live here to tear it down and put in something commercial.


----------



## Kosmerta

@Lin19687 Hope you dont mind a little update on the house. Turns out I was right about them waiting to tear it down! My boyfriend talked to the landlord yesterday to let him know we will not be renewing the lease and told him everything wrong with the place.

The LL said they already know about all the problems. After we are gone and the tenants upstairs leave there's already plans to bulldoze the house and put up a Walgreens.


----------



## Kcryss

Kosmerta said:


> @Lin19687 Hope you dont mind a little update on the house. Turns out I was right about them waiting to tear it down! My boyfriend talked to the landlord yesterday to let him know we will not be renewing the lease and told him everything wrong with the place.
> 
> The LL said they already know about all the problems. After we are gone and the tenants upstairs leave there's already plans to bulldoze the house and put up a Walgreens.



I'm sooo glad to hear you are getting out of there. Bowed walls are a sign that it's ready to collapse, top down. I don't know about Maryland, but here in Colorado there are laws that prevent renting houses like that to anyone. Even though you're getting out, I would still check with your local housing authority and report them and all the issues. It likely will not help you, but it may save the lives of the people upstairs and they will fine the LL. That house should have already been condemned.


----------



## Millie

Easter has arrived in our local stores !!!!!

Bah humbug.


----------



## Nona'sFarm

Millie said:


> Easter has arrived in our local stores !!!!!
> 
> Bah humbug.


Wow, no Valentine's Day first?


----------



## Millie

Nona'sFarm said:


> Wow, no Valentine's Day first?


I'm still celebrating the 12 days of Christmas.
So much Christmas candy to get through before I can start on Easter, and I definitely NEED a fancy box of Valentines chocolates before I can stomach hot cross buns and marshmallow bunnies.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe :   Woke up at around 3am.  This seems to be around the time it happens.  No idea why, I sleep with a fan on and it was just slightly raining/sleeting out so it can't be that.
  I tossed for about for a while and just got up at about 4 am.
Cat woke up when I shamelessly turned on the kitchen bright light   She is Deaf and I am usually careful not to wake her in the AM (long story).
Well, meow meow meow and she is on my lap call covered with a blankie as I Surf the Interwebs 
At least I got to have my coffee first


----------



## melinda48

Nona'sFarm said:


> Wow, no Valentine's Day first?


They were setting up for Valentine’s Day at Hobby Lobby Saturday—


----------



## Misschief

melinda48 said:


> They were setting up for Valentine’s Day at Hobby Lobby Saturday—


I can understand craft stores setting up early for the various "holidays" because crafters/makers need to plan ahead for those events. Retail shops, however? Just no! Let's get one holiday behind us before we prepare for the next one.


----------



## shunt2011

Walmart had Valentines stuff out on Friday.  I was so surprised. Well, not really, always jumping the gun these days.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Millie said:


> and I definitely NEED a fancy box of Valentines chocolates before I can stomach hot cross buns and marshmallow bunnies.


----------



## Carla Burke

Millie said:


> I'm still celebrating the 12 days of Christmas.
> So much Christmas candy to get through before I can start on Easter, and I definitely NEED a fancy box of Valentines chocolates before I can stomach hot cross buns and marshmallow bunnies.



Ummm... New Years, Valentine's Day, St.Patricks Day... Talk about the store rushing the time! Holy Crappendiolie!!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Millie said:


> Easter has arrived in our local stores !!!!!
> 
> Bah humbug.



I swear this is why I seem to hate the holidays




Lin19687 said:


> Woke up at around 3am. This seems to be around the time it happens



I hate that time of night--it always seems to be the time I get the bad phone calls.  it is also the time I seem to randomly wake up too--I usually wake up with a feeling of dread​


----------



## Misschief

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I swear this is why I seem to hate the holidays
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that time of night--it always seems to be the time I get the bad phone calls.  it is also the time I seem to randomly wake up too--I usually wake up with a feeling of dread​


The witching hour... 3 a.m. - 4 p.m., apparently.


----------



## DKing

My gripe of the day makes more sense if I go back in time a bit.  The first week of September I caught a cold from my son.  My lungs are my weakest link, so once it got into my chest I started my chronic cough.  Totally typical as I take a couple of months or more to fully recover from a cold.  Unlike how it usually goes, this time I got back pain, chest and rib pain about 2 months in.  A few of weeks of this and I could not take any more as I was getting concerned so I went to my doctor.  A week later I am getting chest xrays.  Turns out I had pneumonia and pleurisy.  (better option than what I was thinking so I was relieved) I get treated and stay on a steroid inhaler for a couple of weeks.  I am feeling much better this past week.  A few days ago my son gets a cold.  Last night I woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose.  ARGH!!!


----------



## Misschief

DKing said:


> My gripe of the day makes more sense if I go back in time a bit.  The first week of September I caught a cold from my son.  My lungs are my weakest link, so once it got into my chest I started my chronic cough.  Totally typical as I take a couple of months or more to fully recover from a cold.  Unlike how it usually goes, this time I got back pain, chest and rib pain about 2 months in.  A few of weeks of this and I could not take any more as I was getting concerned so I went to my doctor.  A week later I am getting chest xrays.  Turns out I had pneumonia and pleurisy.  (better option than what I was thinking so I was relieved) I get treated and stay on a steroid inhaler for a couple of weeks.  I am feeling much better this past week.  A few days ago my son gets a cold.  Last night I woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose.  ARGH!!!


'Tis the season. You just look after you and get better!


----------



## DKing

Misschief said:


> 'Tis the season. You just look after you and get better!


Thanks!  I am most definitely planning to pamper myself for a bit and make sure I get a lot of sleep.  I am not willing to go that route again quite so soon.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DKing said:


> planning to pamper myself for a bit and make sure I get a lot of sleep. I am not willing to go that route again quite so soon.



well hopefully you will listen to your body better too.  take care of yourself--pleurisy isn't any fun for sure.  sounds like winters are rough on you


----------



## Relle

shunt2011 said:


> Walmart had Valentines stuff out on Friday.  I was so surprised. Well, not really, always jumping the gun these days.



Boxing Day here the supermarkets had Easter Buns on the shelf , only one day after Xmas day


----------



## Quilter99755

I am so tired of the retail stores pushing holidays.  I went shopping sometime the week before Halloween and two of the stores had out their Christmas decorations.  Between that and knowing we wouldn't see our daughter/family from Hawaii during the Christmas break, it made it a Bah Humbug holiday for me.  Hubby and I barely tossed up some decorations a couple of days before Christmas.  It didn't help to get colds during that time, but really made both of us rather pissy that we had to see Christmas starting in October.  And the retail stores wonder why people use on line shopping!  Okay, done with rant...I haven't been to a store since before Christmas so I haven't seen what they are pushing at me now....may get a chance today..but I plan on ignoring it.


----------



## Nanette

DKing said:


> My gripe of the day makes more sense if I go back in time a bit.  The first week of September I caught a cold from my son.  My lungs are my weakest link, so once it got into my chest I started my chronic cough.  Totally typical as I take a couple of months or more to fully recover from a cold.  Unlike how it usually goes, this time I got back pain, chest and rib pain about 2 months in.  A few of weeks of this and I could not take any more as I was getting concerned so I went to my doctor.  A week later I am getting chest xrays.  Turns out I had pneumonia and pleurisy.  (better option than what I was thinking so I was relieved) I get treated and stay on a steroid inhaler for a couple of weeks.  I am feeling much better this past week.  A few days ago my son gets a cold.  Last night I woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose.  ARGH!!!


When I used to start catching a cold I went to my gym, which had an excellent steam room, and sat in the steamroom for as long as was advisable....20 min or so. The heat seemed to kill the virus and....no cold after all...worth a shot if you can do it.


----------



## DKing

Nanette said:


> When I used to start catching a cold I went to my gym, which had an excellent steam room, and sat in the steamroom for as long as was advisable....20 min or so. The heat seemed to kill the virus and....no cold after all...worth a shot if you can do it.


I am not aware of any of the gyms in our city having a steam room.  Even if it didn't kill the cold itself, it actually sounds like a great way to spend 20 minutes.  
I am just hoping this cold stays in my head where I will be over it in less than a week.  So far it has and I am hoping with a lot of rest that it won't progress.  I slept a combined total of about 10 hours last night....gotta love nyquil!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DKing said:


> I am not aware of any of the gyms in our city having a steam room.  Even if it didn't kill the cold itself, it actually sounds like a great way to spend 20 minutes.
> I am just hoping this cold stays in my head where I will be over it in less than a week.  So far it has and I am hoping with a lot of rest that it won't progress.  I slept a combined total of about 10 hours last night....gotta love nyquil!



do you have a YMCA there?  they usually have a sauna and a steam room


----------



## Misschief

DKing said:


> I am not aware of any of the gyms in our city having a steam room.  Even if it didn't kill the cold itself, it actually sounds like a great way to spend 20 minutes.
> I am just hoping this cold stays in my head where I will be over it in less than a week.  So far it has and I am hoping with a lot of rest that it won't progress.  I slept a combined total of about 10 hours last night....gotta love nyquil!


H2O... there's one there.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@DKing





I don't know if you are into it or not but I have an herbal tea remedy that I use at the first sign of a cold or flu. 
1 bag echinacea tea
1 bag peppermint tea
2 cups boiling hot water - steep 6 minutes. - Remove tea bags
Add a spoonful of honey (or to taste)

Drink a little throughout the day -- no more & no less than 2 cups. I save some for just before bedtime -- soothing to the throat.
Drink daily for 4-7 days, but no more than 7 days due to echinacea being a powerful herb if you take too much.

At night, I get a good night's sleep with Alka Selzer Plus Cold Tablets that I plop-plop, fizz-fizz in water 20 minutes before bedtime. Feel free to use any OTC nighttime cold remedy you like.

HTH


----------



## Rsapienza

I need to clean my housebut I can't seem to get off SMF!!


----------



## DKing

Zany_in_CO said:


> @DKing
> View attachment 43191
> 
> I don't know if you are into it or not but I have an herbal tea remedy that I use at the first sign of a cold or flu.
> 1 bag echinacea tea
> 1 bag peppermint tea
> 2 cups boiling hot water - steep 6 minutes. - Remove tea bags
> Add a spoonful of honey (or to taste)
> 
> Drink a little throughout the day -- no more & no less than 2 cups. I save some for just before bedtime -- soothing to the throat.
> Drink daily for 4-7 days, but no more than 7 days due to echinacea being a powerful herb if you take too much.
> 
> At night, I get a good night's sleep with Alka Selzer Plus Cold Tablets that I plop-plop, fizz-fizz in water 20 minutes before bedtime. Feel free to use any OTC nighttime cold remedy you like.
> 
> HTH


I have both echinacea and peppermint tea in my tea cabinet so I will have a cup or two today.  Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## Alira

melinda48 said:


> They were setting up for Valentine’s Day at Hobby Lobby Saturday—


I don't know about elsewhere, but here, we got our first shipment of Christmas stuff in the first week of May. The first week of November started our Spring Collection, which has been 40% off since pretty much Thanksgiving. We've had Valentine stuff out for about a week now. 

Normally, I enjoy working as a cashier, but some of these customers take the cake.  Listened to a customer blast our CSM for doing his job tonight. Every register was open, we were packed, and this guy was going ballistic because the CSM was running between multiple cashiers trying to do bill checks, make change and answer our manager's calls. CSM tried to politely explain that he was following company policy, but the guy chewed him out. Loudly. I had to deal with several that wanted to nitpick over every little thing. Christmas is pretty much on clearance at 80%. A couple of my customers wanted to complain that $0.60 was still too much for a $3 item. Then, several wanted to complain about us closing at 5:30pm instead of the normal 8:00. Every single one of us was beyond ready to leave tonight.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe.... I woke up at 6am when I went to bed just 5 hours before .
and no I do not need to be anywhere till Noon !


----------



## MGM

Gripe : I had to clean up the soaping kitchen so we can roast the turkey down here! 
Gratitude : i actually have a soaping kitchen. And I get a 10-dish NYD meal that most people have for Christmas Day, but we have such an elaborate {12-dish} Christmas Eve dinner that we can't possibly do it all again the next day.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Rene Kilzer said:


> Every single one of us was beyond ready to leave tonight.


YIKES! I don't blame ya. What a nightmare. I guess the Holiday Spirit went out the window once the Holiday was over. Sheesh.


----------



## BattleGnome

Updating and rewriting my resume.

For 4 years I’ve been talking about getting a new job. Haphazard applying and only one interview. Starting from scratch and this is a pain in the ass. Doesn’t help that I don’t actually know what I want to be when I grow up and my experience pushes me towards jobs I don’t actually want.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

BattleGnome said:


> Doesn’t help that I don’t actually know what I want to be when I grow up and my experience pushes me towards jobs I don’t actually want.



Here's a tip from _"What Color is Your Parachute"_ that got me my dream job:
Make a list of all the things you do well.
Make another list of things you love.
Think of a job that combines those attributes.
Search for a company in your area that fulfills those criteria and contact them directly.

For me, I had strong organizational & administrative skills and I love art. I landed a job on the first call which also happened to be the business closest to my home, Studio West. It was  an Art Supply + Art Gallery + Frame Shop. I met the owner for lunch. She had two stores and needed a manager for the second store. She offered me the position on the spot.

I truly enjoyed going to work everyday. I sold art supplies to students at the college near by and to wannabee artists that belonged to a local club. I met with artists on a regular basis when they brought in pieces for the consignment gallery and picked up a check for what had sold. Never a dull moment due to the volume of framing orders. I helped customers choose mat colors and frames for their treasured pictures. But I liked framing most of all. I like working with my hands. My daddy was a carpenter/home builder and he taught us how to build stuff when we were growing up.

HTH & Best of Luck finding something that makes you as fulfilled as I was!


----------



## Alira

Zany_in_CO said:


> YIKES! I don't blame ya. What a nightmare. I guess the Holiday Spirit went out the window once the Holiday was over. Sheesh.



Sure seems that way. Grinches and Scrooges all the way around. At least night gave us some amusement. Except for the poor girl that it happened to. She's scared she'll get in serious trouble for what happened. My son and I were in papercrafts doing the last bit of go backs before we clocked out. Came across a wannabe slick switch.  Customer brought in several items to return, right at closing. Cashier never noticed that they weren't even our items. The customer had taped and glued labels from our products on top of ones from another store. They did a good job, but forgot to cover the back labeling. I showed the csm and manager what we found and the cashier that did the transaction freaked when we told her. I knew the customer had to have come through her line during a rush. Sure enough, it was that last rush right at closing. Even I would have been hard pressed not to miss it during a rush. 

Right now though, I'm ready to go postal at UPS. Placed 2 orders around Black Friday with WSP. They shipped on time, both arrived in the city on time. One due for delivery on Dec 11 and the other that Friday. UPS "changed the address" for the 1st delivery and I am STILL waiting on it. The 2nd package arrived without issue. Filed a claim with UPS and it was denied. Rep from WSP hasn't been able to find out anything from them either. So now, I've been arguing with UPS almost daily about my missing package. That's a $50 order of lotion making supplies they've lost and I've got customers waiting for the lotions they've ordered.


----------



## Lin19687

BattleGnome said:


> Updating and rewriting my resume.
> 
> For 4 years I’ve been talking about getting a new job. Haphazard applying and only one interview. Starting from scratch and this is a pain in the ass. Doesn’t help that I don’t actually know what I want to be when I grow up and my experience pushes me towards jobs I don’t actually want.



Me too. See below what I'm doing

Gripe .. took FMLA for thumb surgery (today) but work (hospital) have me griff to get it. I don't go back till the 14th but I'm gonna quit on the 10th.
I got a job as a bar back so I can train as a bartender..... Dream job lol


----------



## Sally Scheibner

My gripes are inanimate objects!  Clothes hangers catching, forgetting what I did with...., why I came in here, getting up at dawn & not getting it all done, robo calls that I should’ve answered, & hangers!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lin19687 said:


> I got a job as a bar back so I can train as a bartender..... Dream job lol


Don't laugh!   My daughter the high-school- drop-out trained to be a bartender at a top club in Denver. With that training, she worked her way around the world. Not once, but twice. Her first gig after Denver, she crewed on a sailing ship in the Caribbean Sea and met people from all over that invited her to stay with them if she was ever in Italy, for example -- from the Guccis! She was in Berlin 2 weeks after the wall came down. Did 2 tours in Soho, London. 6 months in Greece. A year in Australia where she moonlighted as a radio DJ.  She bought a house in Maui and now, at age 52, works as a property manager. After work every day, she walks down to the beach at sunset to meet up with friends and give thanks for the day.

I would trade my college education for that kind of life in an instant!!!


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I have a cold! I got sick on december 31, so yay new years in bed feeling horrible. Its day 3 now. Still sick, but dont feel as bad. I cant smell anything and I also missed my 10 year anniversary with my boyfriend (postponed until next week probably). Yay. I want to do stuff but the runny nose and teary eyes are not helping.


----------



## Jennifer Horne

People, just stupid ass people who dont want to be bothered by researching a new craft or hobby and just jump in head first and wonder why they mess up.


----------



## Sally Scheibner

Math,  %s and exact measuring was a little challenging for me at first. Wish I had found SMF long ago. This site has many good tips to become a competent soaper.


----------



## Sally Scheibner

MarnieSoapien said:


> Bwhahahah!! Sorry folks. There are definitely worse songs to have stuck in your head!


----------



## Sally Scheibner

Used to watch Deadliest Catch just to hear it again. Don’t mind this ‘ear worm’


----------



## Lin19687

gripe, having to type with one hand and stuck sitting around all day


----------



## Quilter99755

I babysat my grandson and "granddog" last night.  Went to let the dog out this morning, tripped as I was bent over at the doorway hooking her up and made a three point landing on my nose, upper lip and lower lip. Luckily I had just enough time to break the fall a bit, but hit hard. Was worried about my teeth, but they are okay.  Have two split lips, a bloody nose and a headache.  Not a good start for the day I was going to test a bunch of FO's.


----------



## TheGecko

I received a $25.00 GC for Rustic Escentuals for Christmas; so excited.  Planned to use it on some new fragrances and try out some Kokum Butter.   Total cart $31.31  Shipping $16.17!!!  Okay, get rid of the Butter, find something lighter.  Nope, shipping is still $16.17.  Guess I won't be using the GC anytime soon.


----------



## Quilter99755

TheGecko said:


> I received a $25.00 GC for Rustic Escentuals for Christmas; so excited.  Planned to use it on some new fragrances and try out some Kokum Butter.   Total cart $31.31  Shipping $16.17!!!  Okay, get rid of the Butter, find something lighter.  Nope, shipping is still $16.17.  Guess I won't be using the GC anytime soon.


I hated to "Like" your post.  But that has always been a gripe for me to get something I want online that I can't find locally, only to find that the shipping is the better part of the equation.  It was way worse when I lived in Alaska....lots of companies would only ship UPS and UPS air was definitely prohibitive. And then a lot of them advertised shipping in USA only to find out that meant the Continental USA....or maybe they just felt that Alaska wasn't a state yet! LOL


----------



## TheGecko

Quilter99755 said:


> I hated to "Like" your post.  But that has always been a gripe for me to get something I want online that I can't find locally, only to find that the shipping is the better part of the equation.  It was way worse when I lived in Alaska....lots of companies would only ship UPS and UPS air was definitely prohibitive. And then a lot of them advertised shipping in USA only to find out that meant the Continental USA....or maybe they just felt that Alaska wasn't a state yet! LOL



Living in the oil fields of North Dakota, you wanted FedEx or UPS or you would spend 3 to 4 hours standing in line at the post office.  I usually have larger orders, so $16.00 for a large box weighing several pounds or more was okay.


----------



## lenarenee

Ex Army Chick - post deleted.
Actually....no.  People get to choose whether they participate on this forum, with it's stated policies - or they can leave if they don't agree with the policies.   Autocratic dictatorships, extreme socialism and terroristic systems don't give you that choice.

One of the best things about this forum is that when we unintentional break a policy, we are quickly forgiven if you correct the mistake.
Disrespectful temper tantrums don't garner much patience or tolerance.  So in case you are still interested in participating in this forum, you'll need to edit your posts, and  state your complaints in a civil manner.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe.  Today is trash day and I need to get though some old boxes to toss stuff... and forgot to yesterday.


----------



## TheGecko

lenarenee said:


> Ex Army Chick - post deleted.



Thanks for that.  I was completely blown away when her post came through my email.  Probably a good thing that she is no longer active duty.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Not exactly a gripe but I had to put one of my dogs down today. He had a neurological issue that was causing aggression, anxiety, and seizures. There was really nothing we could do but put him to sleep. He was only 7 years old. It makes me sad because 3 years ago my sweet Remy died in March. Two of my boys gone. I still have the girls but I definitely feel a hole in my heart today.


----------



## dibbles

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Not exactly a gripe but I had to put one of my dogs down today. He had a neurological issue that was causing aggression, anxiety, and seizures. There was really nothing we could do but put him to sleep. He was only 7 years old. It makes me sad because 3 years ago my sweet Remy died in March. Two of my boys gone. I still have the girls but I definitely feel a hole in my heart today.


Sorry  It's hard to loose a fur buddy.


----------



## TheGecko

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Not exactly a gripe but I had to put one of my dogs down today. He had a neurological issue that was causing aggression, anxiety, and seizures. There was really nothing we could do but put him to sleep. He was only 7 years old. It makes me sad because 3 years ago my sweet Remy died in March. Two of my boys gone. I still have the girls but I definitely feel a hole in my heart today.



I am so very, very sorry for your loss.  It is such a horrible decision to make, even though you are doing it for love.


----------



## Carla Burke

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Not exactly a gripe but I had to put one of my dogs down today. He had a neurological issue that was causing aggression, anxiety, and seizures. There was really nothing we could do but put him to sleep. He was only 7 years old. It makes me sad because 3 years ago my sweet Remy died in March. Two of my boys gone. I still have the girls but I definitely feel a hole in my heart today.



I'm so very sorry for your loss, CatahoulaBubble...


----------



## Kari Howie

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Not exactly a gripe but I had to put one of my dogs down today. He had a neurological issue that was causing aggression, anxiety, and seizures. There was really nothing we could do but put him to sleep. He was only 7 years old. It makes me sad because 3 years ago my sweet Remy died in March. Two of my boys gone. I still have the girls but I definitely feel a hole in my heart today.


. I am so sorry for your pain and loss, Cat. I pray that God will give you peace and comfort with His healing embrace.


----------



## Millie

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Not exactly a gripe but I had to put one of my dogs down today. He had a neurological issue that was causing aggression, anxiety, and seizures. There was really nothing we could do but put him to sleep. He was only 7 years old. It makes me sad because 3 years ago my sweet Remy died in March. Two of my boys gone. I still have the girls but I definitely feel a hole in my heart today.


Sorry for your loss Catahoula ♡


----------



## BattleGnome

My cat stepped on my tablet and now I’m missing 20 tabs. He cleaned out some chaff but I needed most of those. I thought he would like the water bowl I was planning on buying


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

Uhhh, I suppose it is a gripe...seeing soapers post about soap ingredients making claims and then joke about “not making claims”


----------



## BattleGnome

Our yearly basement flooding has happened. I caught it quick and can tell it’s only a partial block. We have 2 different snakes, so I know I can reach to the street with that ever I need to push it through but.... I’m not strong enough to open the main line cover. Both hubby and our roommate are asleep so I can’t even flush the toilet for now


----------



## Arimara

It is almost 3am and I am too into Doctor Who to go to sleep. This one of the first episodes (The Robot) with the Fourth Doctor too.


----------



## Tinlee

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Not exactly a gripe but I had to put one of my dogs down today. He had a neurological issue that was causing aggression, anxiety, and seizures. There was really nothing we could do but put him to sleep. He was only 7 years old. It makes me sad because 3 years ago my sweet Remy died in March. Two of my boys gone. I still have the girls but I definitely feel a hole in my heart today.


I so appreciate seeing your gripe.  That sounds horrible, but I had to put down my dog for this exact reason yesterday.  He was just shy of 4 years old.  I am so lost today and heartbroken.  Thank you for sharing your pain.  It is helping me today because I am not alone.


----------



## Mistrael

For the last week & a half I've been nursing a badly sprained knee and I'm so over it. I'm bored and restless and annoyed with everything, but can barely hobble around. My double-jointedness probably saved me from breaking something when I fell down all the bloody stairs, but now my knee is wobbly & trying to hyperextend whenever I walk. And we're getting snow tonight, so in the morning I'll have to try not to fall going to & from the truck to take the kids to school. I'm so darn crabby!


----------



## Dawni

I'm tired.

Too many things n people to take care of that I haven't gotten the time to get my legs waxed or even make soap. Haven't been able to be on this forum much, not like how I used to. 

Lol

Sounds petty but sheesh..... "I got this, I'm strong, I can do this" is getting old.


----------



## Noreen Moore

My gripe. So hate having my career dangling by a string. And corporate greed. Disgusting that a CEO of my hospitals "chain" makes 1.6 million. Yet because our hospital sits next to 1,000 homeless shelter beds our clients are destitute. So for a non-profit facility we "don't make money" so they (greedy corporate big wigs) want to close our hospital.  Yet working in the capitol city with 2 larger hospitals on each side of our hospital I can tell you there has been numerous days where there is not 1 open hospital bed anywhere in our city! Transferring patients 10 to 25 miles away. And as I sit and stew I now after 29 years I have to re-bid on my job. Let alone close what historically is the very 1st hospital in St. Paul MN!
The more I stress the more soap I make!


----------



## Wilda

Mistrael said:


> For the last week & a half I've been nursing a badly sprained knee and I'm so over it. I'm bored and restless and annoyed with everything, but can barely hobble around. My double-jointedness probably saved me from breaking something when I fell down all the bloody stairs, but now my knee is wobbly & trying to hyperextend whenever I walk. And we're getting snow tonight, so in the morning I'll have to try not to fall going to & from the truck to take the kids to school. I'm so darn crabby!


That’s terrible! I hope your knee is doing a lot better by now. I would think a knee brace might give some support when that knee is feeling weak.



Noreen Moore said:


> My gripe. So hate having my career dangling by a string. And corporate greed. Disgusting that a CEO of my hospitals "chain" makes 1.6 million. Yet because our hospital sits next to 1,000 homeless shelter beds our clients are destitute. So for a non-profit facility we "don't make money" so they (greedy corporate big wigs) want to close our hospital.  Yet working in the capitol city with 2 larger hospitals on each side of our hospital I can tell you there has been numerous days where there is not 1 open hospital bed anywhere in our city! Transferring patients 10 to 25 miles away. And as I sit and stew I now after 29 years I have to re-bid on my job. Let alone close what historically is the very 1st hospital in St. Paul MN!
> The more I stress the more soap I make!


God bless you, Noreen, for making this world a better place.


----------



## shunt2011

Noreen Moore said:


> My gripe. So hate having my career dangling by a string. And corporate greed. Disgusting that a CEO of my hospitals "chain" makes 1.6 million. Yet because our hospital sits next to 1,000 homeless shelter beds our clients are destitute. So for a non-profit facility we "don't make money" so they (greedy corporate big wigs) want to close our hospital.  Yet working in the capitol city with 2 larger hospitals on each side of our hospital I can tell you there has been numerous days where there is not 1 open hospital bed anywhere in our city! Transferring patients 10 to 25 miles away. And as I sit and stew I now after 29 years I have to re-bid on my job. Let alone close what historically is the very 1st hospital in St. Paul MN!
> The more I stress the more soap I make!



Ours was bought out in 2016 and we are now the largest hospital system in Michigan.  I had to rebid for my position last year after 40 years.  And I was going through divorce at the same time.   Fortunately, I got my job. I just need to make it 6 more years.   I know what you're going through.


----------



## Noreen Moore

Thank you Wilda! Means a LOT!!!!

Shunt2011 wow! After 40 years???? Okay! Not alone in this misery! I feel relatively "safe" as I have 21 years of RN seniority. It is just ugly! Downright ugly! And I do care about the younger nurses with student loans! As we speak the city is actually trying to come up with legislation to save us!


----------



## JakeBlanton

Noreen Moore said:


> My gripe. So hate having my career dangling by a string. And corporate greed. Disgusting that a CEO of my hospitals "chain" makes 1.6 million. Yet because our hospital sits next to 1,000 homeless shelter beds our clients are destitute. So for a non-profit facility we "don't make money" so they (greedy corporate big wigs) want to close our hospital.  Yet working in the capitol city with 2 larger hospitals on each side of our hospital I can tell you there has been numerous days where there is not 1 open hospital bed anywhere in our city! Transferring patients 10 to 25 miles away. And as I sit and stew I now after 29 years I have to re-bid on my job. Let alone close what historically is the very 1st hospital in St. Paul MN!
> The more I stress the more soap I make!



Used to know a CPA who had worked at a "non-profit" company at one time.  She informed me that "non-profit" just means that they cannot show a profit at tax time, but it doesn't mean that they can't make quite a bit of money.  The money just needs to be spent on something.  That might be high wages for certain people or it might be ensuring that it all gets spent on equipment that they really don't need.  She also said that a hospital that she had worked for at one time would routinely send the patient / insurance company an invoice twice because some people / insurance companies would just automatically pay it.

Now, with respect to your director supposedly making $1.6M, you have to consider that his job is to bring donations into the hospital.  If he's not bringing in a lot of money that way, they are not going to continue paying him that much.  How much money does he bring in each year?  And a lot of times, you are paying someone for the contacts that they have.  For example, a lot of senior officers in the military end up in upper management in the defense contractor firms.  It's not because they have some particular military skill that the company needs -- it's because they have contacts in the military and they can steer contracts toward the contractor firms because people like working with people that they already know and trust.


----------



## shunt2011

@Noreen Moore Hope it all works our for you.  It is frightening.   I had to do a Resume and hadn't needed one in 40 years.  Also had to interview.   It was awful.  Our CEO makes 5.4 million.  We too are non-profit.   Insanity.


----------



## Wilda

Dawni said:


> I'm tired.
> 
> Too many things n people to take care of that I haven't gotten the time to get my legs waxed or even make soap. Haven't been able to be on this forum much, not like how I used to.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sounds petty but sheesh..... "I got this, I'm strong, I can do this" is getting old.


I know what you mean, Dawni. At least you’re still young. Wait till you get my age. Anyway, my kitchen counter has a pile of soaping supplies at one end and I’ve been trying to improve or develop some new recipes. I’m ready for that moment when I can get a little time to make a new batch. My husband loves my soap (he has psoriasis) and I love to make it. Good luck and go make you some soap. It’s good for the soul!


----------



## Noreen Moore

OMG! A resume and interview? Boo hiss!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

Dawni said:


> I'm tired.
> 
> Too many things n people to take care of that I haven't gotten the time to get my legs waxed or even make soap. Haven't been able to be on this forum much, not like how I used to.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sounds petty but sheesh..... "I got this, I'm strong, I can do this" is getting old.


I truly understand. I have a special needs daughter and she is a handful. I get by telling myself it could be so much worse.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe,  So Sunny out but not Spring time yet


----------



## jcandleattic

Today's gripe? debit card got hacked, and in little more than 12 hours got taken for over $200- I know it's not much - compared to what it could have been - but still, 
The bank took immediate action when I called them, but I'm just irritated and angry (not at the bank they were awesome after I got to the fraud dept)
The first lady tried to tell me someone stole my physical card and I was like "well, I'm holding it in my hand, so I don't think so" then she said no no, the numbers were keyed in, then she was like, no no the card was swiped. So finally I was like "do you have a fraud department, can I talk to them maybe?" LOL 
The fraud department was like "yeah, there's been a rash of these at these places so I believe you were hacked and the charges will be reversed in 2-3 days but can take up to 10 days" Boom- done. 
He was super nice and looks like all is going to be well, but dang. I'm just thankful I caught it so quickly and that they did something about it immediately and will fix it without too much hassle on my end.


----------



## Kcryss

jcandleattic said:


> Today's gripe? debit card got hacked, and in little more than 12 hours got taken for over $200- I know it's not much - compared to what it could have been - but still,
> He was super nice and looks like all is going to be well, but dang. I'm just thankful I caught it so quickly and that they did something about it immediately and will fix it without too much hassle on my end.



Wow! Glad you caught it right away! Sooo many thieves out there these days ... you just never know ... 
I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## jcandleattic

Kcryss said:


> Wow! Glad you caught it right away! Sooo many thieves out there these days ... you just never know ...
> I'm sorry this happened to you.


Thanks. I'm pretty sure I have it squared away, I just wish I knew which transaction it was I made that triggered this, because it has to have been someone that got my number from somewhere. (I have the physical card with me) Also, I've only used this card 5 times since beginning of December. Bleh... 

Anyway, the bank has been alerted, my account has been put on hold, and my card deactivated and a new one issued, so I think it's in good shape, just a PITA...


----------



## Kcryss

jcandleattic said:


> Thanks. I'm pretty sure I have it squared away, I just wish I knew which transaction it was I made that triggered this, because it has to have been someone that got my number from somewhere. (I have the physical card with me) Also, I've only used this card 5 times since beginning of December. Bleh...
> 
> Anyway, the bank has been alerted, my account has been put on hold, and my card deactivated and a new one issued, so I think it's in good shape, just a PITA...



Glad it was all taken care of quickly.


----------



## Sony Sasankan

jcandleattic said:


> I just wish I knew which transaction it was I made that triggered this, because it has to have been someone that got my number from somewhere.


I had the same happen to me. Luckily it was only a 25 USD spend. Complete PITA... had to freeze my account till the new card comes, etc. 

I have seen some interesting videos where thieves put an additional attachment into the ATM machine's card slot. So when you insert your card, the attachment swipes the magnetic strip and sends the data to the thieves. With this info they can duplicate your debit card and its just like having the physical card with you. 

I've also seen another technique that they use for the "newer" contactless cards (you will see a wifi like icon on the card), where they can have a phone like device that is brought close enough to your wallet to enable the data transfer. If I remember correctly, they were demonstrating men with their wallets in their back pocket and the thief just passing by behind them. 

It sure is a scary feeling knowing someone has access to your money


----------



## Noreen Moore

ID theft x 3! First two were small charges, under twenty. Caught them bank reversed. Then my debit card got hacked big time once. All reversed but a couple week wait for refund. Ugh! Feel for you! Happens to much to too many people!


----------



## Kiti Williams

My husband had to call New York to inform the Dominos there of a fraudulent charge.  They had gotten a hold of his info, but Dominos has e-status on your order.  He called the fraud line, they killed his card.  Dominos had the police waiting for the couple who came in for the order there.


----------



## Kcryss

Kiti Williams said:


> My husband had to call New York to inform the Dominos there of a fraudulent charge.  They had gotten a hold of his info, but Dominos has e-status on your order.  He called the fraud line, they killed his card.  Dominos had the police waiting for the couple who came in for the order there.



LOL, that's awesome! Nice to catch them in the act!


----------



## jcandleattic

Noreen Moore said:


> ID theft x 3! First two were small charges, under twenty. Caught them bank reversed. Then my debit card got hacked big time once. All reversed but a couple week wait for refund. Ugh! Feel for you! Happens to much to too many people!


The first one I didn't notice was $100 at Sonic drive through of all places!! the rest were pretty small. Bank decided they wanted a police report so got that taken care of this morning, and as of now all charges are reversed. 

I honestly don't know how it happened or how they got my card number, but the card has been deactivated and my hub has also requested a new card/w new number as well, and we have transferred most of our money out of that account and now that's the "only if we absolutely need it" account...


----------



## bookreader451

My job is precarious and the owners have been upfront about the situation with all the employees.  So a job came up and I was at the second interview and they went on about the company culture. Supposedly everyone there is happy to work 10 hours a day week in and week out.  

I emailed today to tell them I wasn't interested as I need a work life balance.  I can afford to be unemployed for a while if it comes to that and an too darn old for that stuff.


----------



## Kiti Williams

Kcryss said:


> LOL, that's awesome! Nice to catch them in the act!




  You can imagine him seeing the tracker telling him how far alone his pizza was when he didn't order it.  the NY Dominos was kinda freaked to here a guy from Philly calling about the order.  Some how I don't think they would have made the 30 delivery time!


----------



## Kcryss

LOL, no doubt! Very cool!


----------



## msunnerstood

So Ive had this rash on about a third of my body, everywhere elastic touches.. makes sense its some sort of Latex allergy or something. PCP gave me some cream which was kind of spendy and told me if it didnt go away in 2 weeks to come back and see her and she would send me to a dermatologist.. Umm im not spending $120 to see her just so she can send me to another doc so after 2 weeks, cream not working so I made my own dermatologist appointment.
Heres where it gets irritating. Im telling the dermatologist everything ive eliminated to try and figure out what im allergic to and I tell him I switched my detergent from something I make that has FO to a fragrance/dye free version.  He latched onto that and proceeded to say he was suspicious of any self made products and that I should stop using my bar soap, my lotion etc even unscented. Even though he believes its either a laundry detergent OR clothing dye sensitivity. I go thru my ingredients with him to show there really isnt anything harsh in them but he wont let it go.tells me I should be using something for sensitive skin and he gives me a bag full of samples of soap, lotion, face wash, shampoo etc. Over the counter stuff and to buy it wouldnt be hugely expensive but I flip the "Soap" over and read the ingredients.. and its an all detergent bar... face wash, same thing, body wash, ditto, even the lotion is petroleum based. I looked at him like he had to be kidding. Funny, my hands and face and every where else there isnt elastic or spandex AND that I regularly use my lotion on, is rash free. (the rash areas, I did not put lotion on because i was using medicated cream)


----------



## Kcryss

msunnerstood said:


> Over the counter stuff and to buy it wouldnt be hugely expensive but I flip the "Soap" over and read the ingredients.. and its an all detergent bar... face wash, same thing, body wash, ditto, even the lotion is petroleum based. I looked at him like he had to be kidding. Funny, my hands and face and every where else there isnt elastic or spandex AND that I regularly use my lotion on, is rash free. (the rash areas, I did not put lotion on because i was using medicated cream)



That figures! Dr's seem to hate anything natural and always opt for the synthetics. I don't even bother to tell my Dr about what I do anymore. I love my dr to death and will hate when he retires, but he's just like the majority of his kind when it comes to all the drugs etc.


----------



## msunnerstood

Kcryss said:


> That figures! Dr's seem to hate anything natural and always opt for the synthetics. I don't even bother to tell my Dr about what I do anymore. I love my dr to death and will hate when he retires, but he's just like the majority of his kind when it comes to all the drugs etc.


I wouldn't have told him at all because it doesn't come up in normal doctor conversation but he wanted to know what I had tried eliminating since this whole thing started


----------



## Kcryss

msunnerstood said:


> I wouldn't have told him at all because it doesn't come up in normal doctor conversation but he wanted to know what I had tried eliminating since this whole thing started


When you figure out what the real cause is, send him a note with what you found and a bill for healing yourself.


----------



## Kcryss

OMG! My company just asked me to install ILLEGALLY obtained software onto a computer!!!!!
I do not like doing this, I told them I will not do it, and I was then "forced" to do it ... this is WRONG!
I did screenshots of every written conversation and my stand on the issue and have made it known that I am doing this under DURESS!


----------



## Kiti Williams

Kcryss said:


> That figures! Dr's seem to hate anything natural and always opt for the synthetics. I don't even bother to tell my Dr about what I do anymore. I love my dr to death and will hate when he retires, but he's just like the majority of his kind when it comes to all the drugs etc.



My PCP is a great guy I have raised from his internship!  He knows I am an Herbalist, and he knows I make my own self care products.  Yes, I can seem "New Age-y" to some, but this is something I have been for 40 years.   He respects me and my way of life.  I tell him what is wrong and what I have done to alleviate the problem.  I know my body and what is going on with it, and he has seen my remedies work.


----------



## Kcryss

Kiti Williams said:


> My PCP is a great guy I have raised from his internship!  He knows I am an Herbalist, and he knows I make my own self care products.  Yes, I can seem "New Age-y" to some, but this is something I have been for 40 years.   He respects me and my way of life.  I tell him what is wrong and what I have done to alleviate the problem.  I know my body and what is going on with it, and he has seen my remedies work.


Wow! That's great to hear!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Kiti Williams said:


> My PCP is a great guy I have raised from his internship!  He knows I am an Herbalist, and he knows I make my own self care products.  Yes, I can seem "New Age-y" to some, but this is something I have been for 40 years.   He respects me and my way of life.  I tell him what is wrong and what I have done to alleviate the problem.  I know my body and what is going on with it, and he has seen my remedies work.



My PCP is like that too.  I very rarely get sick, but when I do, he always listens carefully to what I think is going on.  The dermatology practice I go to is another story. It seems to be all about expensive little bottles of creams and serums and there are lots of pamphlets for Botox.


----------



## msunnerstood

The conference I was looking forward to has been postponed due to the corona virus. I really needed this time away and now wont happen till September. I think im still going to take a wee off. Just sucks


----------



## melinda48

msunnerstood said:


> So Ive had this rash on about a third of my body, everywhere elastic touches.. makes sense its some sort of Latex allergy or something. PCP gave me some cream which was kind of spendy and told me if it didnt go away in 2 weeks to come back and see her and she would send me to a dermatologist.. Umm im not spending $120 to see her just so she can send me to another doc so after 2 weeks, cream not working so I made my own dermatologist appointment.
> Heres where it gets irritating. Im telling the dermatologist everything ive eliminated to try and figure out what im allergic to and I tell him I switched my detergent from something I make that has FO to a fragrance/dye free version.  He latched onto that and proceeded to say he was suspicious of any self made products and that I should stop using my bar soap, my lotion etc even unscented. Even though he believes its either a laundry detergent OR clothing dye sensitivity. I go thru my ingredients with him to show there really isnt anything harsh in them but he wont let it go.tells me I should be using something for sensitive skin and he gives me a bag full of samples of soap, lotion, face wash, shampoo etc. Over the counter stuff and to buy it wouldnt be hugely expensive but I flip the "Soap" over and read the ingredients.. and its an all detergent bar... face wash, same thing, body wash, ditto, even the lotion is petroleum based. I looked at him like he had to be kidding. Funny, my hands and face and every where else there isnt elastic or spandex AND that I regularly use my lotion on, is rash free. (the rash areas, I did not put lotion on because i was using medicated cream)


If you can, try covering the elastic areas with a soft cloth (stitch it on over the elastic) and see if that helps. If it does, you have contact dermatitis and will need to find alternatives to the elastic being used. Any dermatologist worth his/her salt should know this.


----------



## Lin19687

restaurant was dead yesterday lunch time so I got sent home early.  Ohhh I made a whole $25 in tips (not cash tips)


----------



## Kcryss

Lin19687 said:


> restaurant was dead yesterday lunch time so I got sent home early.  Ohhh I made a whole $25 in tips (not cash tips)


----------



## Lin19687

Kcryss said:


>


I am hoping they call and cut me before I have to go in at 4pm today


----------



## Kcryss

Lin19687 said:


> I am hoping they call and cut me before I have to go in at 4pm today


Such an enormous financial burden to sooo many people. I'm sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## Lin19687

Kcryss said:


> Such an enormous financial burden to sooo many people. I'm sorry this is happening to you.


Actually for me I will be ok, I do not live pay-pay.  I almost want to call them and tell them that if anyone NEEDS the shift to let them have it (if that makes sense).
Then again, this is a p/t Cheesecake factory gig so I would like to buy some cheesecake


----------



## Kcryss

Lin19687 said:


> Actually for me I will be ok, I do not live pay-pay.  I almost want to call them and tell them that if anyone NEEDS the shift to let them have it (if that makes sense).
> Then again, this is a p/t Cheesecake factory gig so I would like to buy some cheesecake



LOL, good to hear!


----------



## BattleGnome

I ordered yarn over a week ago and it still hasn’t left the warehouse. **cue toddler tantrum

I know with physical stores closing and everyone trying to stay at home things are going slow and I don’t blame anyone for it. I’m just used to this company having a reasonably quick turn around and I want it now!!! 

I try to stop being a child now.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe... being awaken at 3AM by the darn neighbor... again..... I can't take it anymore


----------



## Kiti Williams

BattleGnome said:


> I ordered yarn over a week ago and it still hasn’t left the warehouse. **cue toddler tantrum
> 
> I know with physical stores closing and everyone trying to stay at home things are going slow and I don’t blame anyone for it. I’m just used to this company having a reasonably quick turn around and I want it now!!!
> 
> I try to stop being a child now.




This is why I have SABLE! (Stash Accrued Beyond Life Expectancy


----------



## Misschief

Speaking of knitting, here's my gripe (the picture says it all) ...


----------



## Kiti Williams

Misschief said:


> Speaking of knitting, here's my gripe (the picture says it all) ...
> 
> View attachment 44897




  Is that a NitPicks circular?  If so call them foe a replacement cable!


----------



## Misschief

Kiti Williams said:


> Is that a NitPicks circular?  If so call them foe a replacement cable!


I will but, according to their website, they're not shipping anything at the moment. I did Gorilla Glue it together and it seems to be holding for now.


----------



## BattleGnome

Kiti Williams said:


> This is why I have SABLE! (Stash Accrued Beyond Life Expectancy



I’m a little young for an accurate SABLE count, if I’m basing expectancy on my oldest known relative... that’s another 74 years! 

I ordered sock yarn (plus free circular needles of a random size according to the current deals). I’m participating in Sock Madness again this year. It’s an international speed knitting competition (really just an excuse to knit socks with a bunch of people). The current round ends tomorrow at noon and I don’t like the yarns I have on hand. They’re all pretty but they don’t work together if the next round is color work. I can make it happen but I don’t know if I’d wear the combinations.


----------



## Kiti Williams

Misschief said:


> I will but, according to their website, they're not shipping anything at the moment. I did Gorilla Glue it together and it seems to be holding for now.




  Good to know.  I use their needles almost exclusively.



BattleGnome said:


> I’m a little young for an accurate SABLE count, if I’m basing expectancy on my oldest known relative... that’s another 74 years!
> 
> I ordered sock yarn (plus free circular needles of a random size according to the current deals). I’m participating in Sock Madness again this year. It’s an international speed knitting competition (really just an excuse to knit socks with a bunch of people). The current round ends tomorrow at noon and I don’t like the yarns I have on hand. They’re all pretty but they don’t work together if the next round is color work. I can make it happen but I don’t know if I’d wear the combinations.




  Give yourself time, SABLE comes with knitting, ask me how I know!


----------



## Misschief

Kiti Williams said:


> Give yourself time, SABLE comes with knitting, ask me how I know!


Yup.... aaaand... I used to work in a yarn shop.


----------



## Arimara

Misschief said:


> Yup.... aaaand... I used to work in a yarn shop.


That'll do it.

My gripes aren't in mind at the moment. Not upset by it. If I must post a gripe, than this- I need some more oils.


----------



## Alira

My gripe, outside everything else going on in this crazy world right now, is the amount of DIY, Homesteading, Prepping and other places all suggesting that SaHMs (and others) start making and selling soap. They don't specify exactly which kind of soaps to make, but it really gets my goat that they tell people to "make soap at home" and not a single one warns the reader that there is more to it than just mixing oils and scent, pour in a mold and use. From the pictures I've seen on these blogs, they're not always MP soaps either. While I'm all for people learning to make things like soaps and candles and being self-reliant, I can't help but feel some of these people are going to get hurt by either using the wrong equipment or improperly made/cured soaps and the experienced soapers are going to get the blame.


----------



## Kiti Williams

Misschief said:


> Yup.... aaaand... I used to work in a yarn shop.




  How on God's green Earth did you manage to not buy a bunch of yarn?!!


----------



## Misschief

Kiti Williams said:


> How on God's green Earth did you manage to not buy a bunch of yarn?!!


Are you kidding? I spent more than I made!


----------



## Arimara

I managed to remind myself why I don't like crocheting much. My hand ached enough that I could not play with my daughter earlier.


----------



## Susie

Arimara said:


> I managed to remind myself why I don't like crocheting much. My hand ached enough that I could not play with my daughter earlier.



I feel your pain there.  Also, I crochet only while watching TV.  I am finding that the TV has nothing I want to watch.  And it makes me sleepy to watch something I am not completely invested in.  So I am not doing much crocheting.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe......... Waking up at 4:30 am and then tossing till 5:15 because I couldn't take it anymore


----------



## Arimara

Susie said:


> I feel your pain there.  Also, I crochet only while watching TV.  I am finding that the TV has nothing I want to watch.  And it makes me sleepy to watch something I am not completely invested in.  So I am not doing much crocheting.


My sister flat out told me not to bother crocheting because of my hands and the told that craft can play on them. She has a point- I can handle knitting (needle and loom) way better surprisingly.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im grateful that newer soap makers have this place to ask questions (Hold on, the gripe is coming) The condescending, rude and just mean responses newer soap makers get on some of those facebook soaping groups just boggles my mind. Are those people that rude in real life? It's like walking into a cesspool of Ego. They weren't repetitive questions people asked a lot. 
I try to then answer the questions (If I know the answer) in a super nice way to kind of distract from the ugly but its hard not to snap back.


----------



## rdc1978

msunnerstood said:


> Im grateful that newer soap makers have this place to ask questions (Hold on, the gripe is coming) The condescending, rude and just mean responses newer soap makers get on some of those facebook soaping groups just boggles my mind. Are those people that rude in real life? It's like walking into a cesspool of Ego. They weren't repetitive questions people asked a lot.
> I try to then answer the questions (If I know the answer) in a super nice way to kind of distract from the ugly but its hard not to snap back.



I'm sorry to hear that,. Annemarie from teatree soapworks suggests a FB group, but now I'm scared to.  It's much easier not to answer a question rather than taking the time to be mean.  Oh well.  It's a trying time.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe... FB 
hahaha


----------



## Funmi

This lockdown is making me miserable. I might gain a few pounds before this is over


----------



## josianeg

I’m in Canada and wanted to order from Brambleberry ... until I got to checkout.  

They use UPS (I HATE them, with them 1. you can be SURE you’ll get charged taxes and 2. they charge ridiculous brokerage fees on top of that) and it’s pretty expensive.

If you want to use USPS, they have ONE option and it’s more expensive than all the UPS options!  WTH???  I kept deleting things from my order to make the  package as light as possible and even with a package that was barely more than  annato seeds and indigo powder, the USPS shipping was still like 25$.

I use USPS all the time and I’ve been sent packages way heavier than that for less than 15$.

I asked them about this and they never replied.  :-(((  Anyone know where else I can buy BLUE indigo powder?  I have bought green locally, before I read here that it will make green soap. And weirdly, Brambleberry seems to be one of the only sources of BLUE indigo powder.

Please advise this Canadian girl.  Thanks!


----------



## Misschief

josianeg said:


> I’m in Canada and wanted to order from Brambleberry ... until I got to checkout.
> 
> They use UPS (I HATE them, with them 1. you can be SURE you’ll get charged taxes and 2. they charge ridiculous brokerage fees on top of that) and it’s pretty expensive.
> 
> If you want to use USPS, they have ONE option and it’s more expensive than all the UPS options!  WTH???  I kept deleting things from my order to make the  package as light as possible and even with a package that was barely more than  annato seeds and indigo powder, the USPS shipping was still like 25$.
> 
> I use USPS all the time and I’ve been sent packages way heavier than that for less than 15$.
> 
> I asked them about this and they never replied.  :-(((  Anyone know where else I can buy BLUE indigo powder?  I have bought green locally, before I read here that it will make green soap. And weirdly, Brambleberry seems to be one of the only sources of BLUE indigo powder.
> 
> Please advise this Canadian girl.  Thanks!


Have you tried Voyageur Soap & Candle?









						Natural Indigo Dye Powder
					

Our Natural Indigo Dye Powder is a 100% natural, concentrated blue powdered colourant that is renowned for its ability to produce a beautiful range of blue shades in DIY projects depending on the amount used.  While most Indigo dye on the market today is synthetic, this True Indigo Powder is...




					www.voyageursoapandcandle.com


----------



## msunnerstood

rdc1978 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that,. Annemarie from teatree soapworks suggests a FB group, but now I'm scared to.  It's much easier not to answer a question rather than taking the time to be mean.  Oh well.  It's a trying time.



Its not the page owners its the other members. The mods usually address it but its a shame it happens in the first place.


----------



## Arimara

msunnerstood said:


> Im grateful that newer soap makers have this place to ask questions (Hold on, the gripe is coming) The condescending, rude and just mean responses newer soap makers get on some of those facebook soaping groups just boggles my mind. Are those people that rude in real life? It's like walking into a cesspool of Ego. They weren't repetitive questions people asked a lot.
> I try to then answer the questions (If I know the answer) in a super nice way to kind of distract from the ugly but its hard not to snap back.


I actually don't know any soapmaking groups on facebook. I probably don't need that either if they are as rude as you say. I can see myself either being nice and leaving or being a little bit meaner and defending myself. Besides, I hate being on facebook most times.


----------



## Arimara

WHY is the Last Airbender movie on Netflix? Better yet- WHO IS ACTUALLY WATCHING IT? Nerd brain can't compute...


----------



## BattleGnome

It’s those who heard that Avatar thing was good (both the anime and James Cameron versions). 

Or drinking games. Probably drinking games. My friend got us the live action DBZ movie for drinking games and riff tracks, we still have yet to do either...


----------



## Arimara

I forgot the live action DBZ movie exists. I'll lump it with the Chun Li movie my circle got 1000 kinds of mad watching. I recognized the guy who played Gen in that movie (Liu Kang from Mortal Kombat) and wondered "What are you doing in this? WHY are you in this movie? Stop destroying my childhood, please..." 

After fact gripe- I gave my daughter my DVD player and now I wanna watch Mortal Kombat (yes, I like that movie).


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe....  Neighbors that don't tie up their crap that is all in their yard when we have 50-75 mph winds for today grrr


----------



## Kiti Williams

Misschief said:


> Are you kidding? I spent more than I made!



I worked for a big name craft store.  When yarns went on clearance - I filled my cart!


----------



## Arimara

I can't say the word "review" I can write it out and read it in my head but I'm struggling to actually say the word. Aphasia sucks but I need to come back to that word.


----------



## msunnerstood

My gripe is save on citrics 9 day turnaround time before they even ship. I get everyone is struggling right now but there was no movement on my order page whatsoever it just kept saying the order was confirmed. I just ordered the same thing on Etsy this morning and it shipped this afternoon.


----------



## GGMA0317

That's actually  pretty common behavior in some groups. Contribute what you can and learn what you can. New soapers need to know that there are few rules to soaping that are set in stone. A creative spirit and mind never stops growing. That is why we have soap pulling


----------



## msunnerstood

GGMA0317 said:


> That's actually  pretty common behavior in some groups. Contribute what you can and learn what you can. New soapers need to know that there are few rules to soaping that are set in stone. A creative spirit and mind never stops growing. That is why we have soap pulling


I get it but there's also a right way to outline those rules and a rude way. 

I remember when I first learned and I researched everything I could find about it and there was still important stuff I didn't know. Luckily I found this place before I found one of the Facebook groups


----------



## GGMA0317

I agree with you. There is never a need to be rude. I know everyone is an empath these days lol but I've actually been one since I was around 13. So it's sometimes difficult for me to be involved  too deeply with groups on and offline. 
So hard for me not to call BS when I see it. Often I would contact new and lost soapers and help them one on one if I could.

 Also, some of the forums I vistited had a lot unnecessary drama over simple new soaper questions. I mean they would gang up on them like bullies on a playground. If you disagree with one  of the old heads, you've got to deal with the rest. 

 I've not been to a board where some of the experienced soapers were not as helpful as they thought they were. I often wondered were they deliberately misleading the new members or just didn't know wth they were talking about. 

It's really sad because new soapers take their opinion as the gospel. I'm glad I never did. Research and more Research is something old and new soapers should never stop doing. If you can help the new soapers privately I'm sure they'd be grateful.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, I still have not found a house to buy


----------



## shunt2011

Gripe, I don't think we are ever going to see spring here. 60 yesterday.  Snow flurries this morning, seriously, it's past the middle of April already.   Granted we can't go anywhere but I could be working in the yard at least.


----------



## GGMA0317

Snow in April is normal around these parts. I'm ready for warmer temps as well. Winter was mild compared to previous years. But I can't wait for it to end lol


----------



## math ace

Gripe:

Companies that sell fragrances for crafts, but don't post the MUR or IFRA!  

Sad!


----------



## TheGecko

I want my office back.  The ONLY thing I like about working from home...the commute.


----------



## Lin19687

gripe, house sold right behind me .  today they took down the 4 trees that not only block the afternoon hot sun but now when they build their 2nd floor theirs will be 25' between mine and theirs.  
Le sigh it was so nice being the ONLY 2 story house in the surrounding area


----------



## TheGecko

Lin19687 said:


> today they took down the 4 trees that not only block the afternoon hot sun.....



We have this huge, tall evergreen bush in front our big picture window in the living room (southern exposure)...big enough to block the heat during the summer, but still allow in some light.  For twelve years we never needed more than fans to keep it under 80F.  Then one afternoon hubby and I ran to store shortly after the landscapers showed up and when we came back, they had butchered that bush!  Now we’re spending and extra $30 to $40 month for an A/C and living in a cave to keep it it under 80F.


----------



## Lin19687

TheGecko said:


> We have this huge, tall evergreen bush in front our big picture window in the living room (southern exposure)...big enough to block the heat during the summer, but still allow in some light.  For twelve years we never needed more than fans to keep it under 80F.  Then one afternoon hubby and I ran to store shortly after the landscapers showed up and when we came back, they had butchered that bush!  Now we’re spending and extra $30 to $40 month for an A/C and living in a cave to keep it it under 80F.


 That's sad.  3 years ago the Landlord cut the 2 big trees in our yard to the East.  My house was so easy to cool off.  Then he took off the wooden siding and put up that crappy vinyl siding.  I now spend TWICE in Heating !   so can't wait to move...


----------



## GGMA0317

That is pretty slow. I'm trying to reach them to cancel and order that hasn't shipped but I've been charged for. There is no answer when I call customer service. Which btw doesn't sound very professional. 
Idk but I know I'll never order from them again.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe:  Weather went to 30º last night, MAN was it cold !!!


----------



## Lin19687

Other Gripe:  Wearing a Face mask with Glasses, when they fog up .


----------



## BattleGnome

Lin19687 said:


> Other Gripe:  Wearing a Face mask with Glasses



I found a tip online, put a strip of tissue paper/paper towel under the top of the mask. It helps to wick up the moisture to keep your glasses clear.

i tried it last night at work. Not a perfect solution but I was fiddling with my glasses less and felt more confident the mask was doing it’s job (as in I wasn’t touching my face every 5 minutes to adjust my glasses or the mask)


----------



## TheDebby

My grandpa died last Monday. 
I'm still very sad, the funeral is going to be tomorrow. 
Also last night I kinda got into an argument with my fiance and I really don't know with who(m?) I can talk to about this.


----------



## shunt2011

TheDebby said:


> My grandpa died last Monday.
> I'm still very sad, the funeral is going to be tomorrow.
> Also last night I kinda got into an argument with my fiance and I really don't know with who(m?) I can talk to about this.



I'm so very sorry for your loss.   Sending prayers.  Sadly I don't have any grandparents left.  Miss them a bunch.


----------



## IslandSoap

Disgusted that my local grocery store has absolutely NO deals on anything... and all the prices went up!!. I am an “ essential” worker so I’m not missing a paycheck.. but I feel bad for the ppl.. especially the elderly living on a fixed income, and the folks who are not working and/or now out of a job.


----------



## Arimara

My Grandmother fried some fish and not my throat and ears are itchy. This didn't happen all the other times she made fish so this is weird for me.


----------



## lenarenee

Arimara said:


> My Grandmother fried some fish and not my throat and ears are itchy. This didn't happen all the other times she made fish so this is weird for me.


   Are you ok? Sounds like a food allergy?


----------



## Arimara

lenarenee said:


> Are you ok? Sounds like a food allergy?


I'm much better, thank you. I had to let the place air out a bit. I eat Thai food and plenty of those dishes use fish sauce. She would have to fry a different fish for me to determine if it may be a fish allergy.


----------



## SPowers

Not being able to shop where I want!  I know that's pretty superficial but this whole thing is getting a bit tedious!


----------



## msunnerstood

Spent the morning in the ER. I moved funny at 430 am this morning and my back spasmed to the point I could not move any muscle without extreme pain. After using my phone to wake up the son and husband, they came downstairs to rescue me and load me into the car to bring me in. This was the worst spasm i have ever had. I could not stand or walk unassisted. Spent the morning in ER and now im on bedrest. no making soap or anything else for me.


----------



## msunnerstood

You know, if I spend $113 in your Etsy shop, making me wait two full weeks before you ship my item and then when you do, you ship it standard ground, it chaps my hide. By the time it gets to me it will have been 3 weeks. I dont care how good the soap cutter is, I wont shop at that store again.


----------



## shunt2011

msunnerstood said:


> You know, if I spend $113 in your Etsy shop, making me wait two full weeks before you ship my item and then when you do, you ship it standard ground, it chaps my hide. By the time it gets to me it will have been 3 weeks. I dont care how good the soap cutter is, I wont shop at that store again.


I waited that long plus for mine.  It was made when I put in the order.  Could that be the case.  Or was it something stock.   Then I'd be a bit upset too.


----------



## msunnerstood

shunt2011 said:


> I waited that long plus for mine.  It was made when I put in the order.  Could that be the case.  Or was it something stock.   Then I'd be a bit upset too.


It could be that it was made but it didn't say so in the description and they didn't message me I think I would have felt a lot more patient if they would have sent me a message and said hey your cutter is in production and it will be ready on whatever date.


----------



## Megan

msunnerstood said:


> It could be that it was made but it didn't say so in the description and they didn't message me I think I would have felt a lot more patient if they would have sent me a message and said hey your cutter is in production and it will be ready on whatever date.


Did they list the ready to ship time on the listing? I know, for instance, bud has a 1-2 week ship time (as listed), and I think that's because he does make them to order. I expect ground shipping for most etsy orders unless they have other options to choose from.


----------



## BattleGnome

Companies that decide on a whim to stop offering support.

my phone is a little over 2 years old and still works perfectly. The game I specifically bought it to play (Pokémon go) updated this week and I haven’t been able to play. It happens, a second update a few days later usually fixes things. I found out today that they made the decision to no longer be compatible with phones that have similar specs.

so I get to make a decision: stop playing a game that I’ve played daily for over 2 years that keeps me active and part of the community or spend hundreds of dollars I don’t have budgeted at the moment for a mobile game. 

it feels like it should be a small issue But it’s something I can focus on compared to the craziness in the wider world right now


----------



## cerelife

Suiting up in full protective gear to scan a patient this afternoon and then spending another 30 minutes to decon the scan room and the control room only to have another doc order a _different_ CT scan an hour later on the *same* Covid positive patient!!!


----------



## cerelife

Not to mention that I'm exhausted because I've worked non-stop through the pandemic and I'm constantly worried about bringing the cooties home.
But at least I don't miss shopping. I'm too tired to shop and don't have the free time to shop even if I were so inclined.


----------



## Arimara

BattleGnome said:


> Companies that decide on a whim to stop offering support.
> 
> my phone is a little over 2 years old and still works perfectly. The game I specifically bought it to play (Pokémon go) updated this week and I haven’t been able to play. It happens, a second update a few days later usually fixes things. I found out today that they made the decision to no longer be compatible with phones that have similar specs.
> 
> so I get to make a decision: stop playing a game that I’ve played daily for over 2 years that keeps me active and part of the community or spend hundreds of dollars I don’t have budgeted at the moment for a mobile game.
> 
> it feels like it should be a small issue But it’s something I can focus on compared to the craziness in the wider world right now



You have my sympathies on several levels. especially missing being able to use a Windows phone. Unless you have to charge your batter several times a day, you shouldn't need a new phone if it works.


----------



## Arimara

I want to say migraines and leave it at that. I feel like I'm recovering from a hangover with plenty of pressure in my head.


----------



## AliOop

cerelife said:


> Not to mention that I'm exhausted because I've worked non-stop through the pandemic and I'm constantly worried about bringing the cooties home.


Thank you for continuing to serve those who need medical care. You are much appreciated!


----------



## Misschief

Discovered today that my soapmaking bank account was hacked and cleaned out. Thankfully, there wasn't a lot of money in it but it was the money I was going to use to pay for the summer market season. I have reported it and the bank has opened a fraud complaint.


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> Discovered today that my soapmaking bank account was hacked and cleaned out. Thankfully, there wasn't a lot of money in it but it was the money I was going to use to pay for the summer market season. I have reported it and the bank has opened a fraud complaint.


That is so sad! I hope you can recover the funds.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> That is so sad! I hope you can recover the funds.


I was told that it could take up to two months to be resolved.


----------



## Catscankim

cerelife said:


> Suiting up in full protective gear to scan a patient this afternoon and then spending another 30 minutes to decon the scan room and the control room only to have another doc order a _different_ CT scan an hour later on the *same* Covid positive patient!!!


I am a CT tech. I feel your pain. Stay safe!

And then they call wondering why their other pts havent been done yet. Frustrating!!


----------



## TheGecko

Melting a 35lb pail of Palm Oil and turning my kitchen floor into a Slip & Slide.  Started with the idea of just melting a large pan of the oil and pouring it into the bucket, but soon discovered that that wasn't going to work so I got out a second pan and filled it up.  Thought about getting out my BIG soup pot and my pressure cooker, but I didn't want to have to wash them up too.  So put the bucket in the sink and filled it with hot water (my water is really hot) then took the heavy gauge steel fork I use to pick up the turkey and large hams and broke up the bottom half.  Then filled up both of my soaping 'dish pans'...spilling several ounces of oil in the process.  Cleaned up the mess, cleaned up the bucket and then ran another sink full of hot water, poured the melted oil in and emptied the dish pans into the pots.  Waiting for the last pot, and then when the temp of the oil drops to 100F, I'm then doing to divide the oil into three containers and freezer bags.  

Anybody have a recommendation for a no-stir sustainable palm oil.  And man, palm oil really dries my skin out!


----------



## Catscankim

Since we are on CT tech woes I will add my own Lol

Friday night i kindly offered to work a midnight shift for a kid that is scared to death to work by herself. 6orders came through at the same time from the same doc on 6 different patients. So i prioritized the hemophiliac in bed 8 that was drunk and in a motorcycle accident (wrong on so many levels)

Doc is like omg can you take 6 first? Sure....guess shes not worried about the bloodied up drunk motorcycle guy that just hit a parked cop car lol...with a bleeding disorder.

After struggling with this drunk (Bed 6) 72 y/o belligerent guy who fell at the hotel bar, i bring him back only to hear said doctor whining in the nurses station ”what is going on with ct tonight? Why hasnt bed 8 been done“ (the hemophiliac that i came to get in the first place)

mind you, im only 20 minutes into my shift lol.

I might be in Florida, but i am from philly, This conversation didnt go over well lol


----------



## BattleGnome

My prescription might not be ready before I go on vacation.

I'm in Michigan but both my husband and I are from Chicago’s south side. My MiL turns 60 next week and we’ve had long standing plans with my husband’s family plus we’re going to take a few days with my family because we haven’t seen any family since november. (Tie in my BiL’s birthday in a few days, Father’s Day, and my niece turns 1 on July 4th - lots of parting to fit in a few days).

most of it is just poor timing. As soon as we get back I’ll be due for my yearly physical and my prescription will get officially renewed. I use Walmart’s pharmacy and they do call in prescriptions if you need a refill. Problem is that the nurse practitioner I see doesnt work mondays. Everything will work out, I’m just leaving Wednesday afternoon and I don’t know if the approvals will happen in time. I’m also over stressing again because it’s a small thing I can focus on instead of the big issues involved in planning this years vacation


----------



## msunnerstood

Megan said:


> Did they list the ready to ship time on the listing? I know, for instance, bud has a 1-2 week ship time (as listed), and I think that's because he does make them to order. I expect ground shipping for most etsy orders unless they have other options to choose from.


Understand what you are saying, but to top it all off, it didnt really ship On thursday. They created the label then, but waited till friday Night after the cut off time to actually give it to UPS.


----------



## cerelife

@Catscankim , I soooooo feel your pain! When I'm working with _those_ docs, I tell them that if they order 6 CT's at once, then that 6th one is going to take a hot minute. I can't stack them up on the CT bed like logs, ya know. Hang in there and take care of yourself as well


----------



## Daisy

shunt2011 said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss.   Sending prayers.  Sadly I don't have any grandparents left.  Miss them a bunch.





TheDebby said:


> My grandpa died last Monday.
> I'm still very sad, the funeral is going to be tomorrow.
> Also last night I kinda got into an argument with my fiance and I really don't know with who(m?) I can talk to about this.



I hope, this finds you in a better place, your grandpa's funeral went well and the issue with your fiancee was resolved.
I came upon another posting and I would like to share it with you and anyone else who might be going through some hard moments.

"Grief is a long dark journey and there's no timeline when it eases enough to live again. All I can tell you is about my journey and hope it somehow helps. When my sister, Brenda, died I poured my feelings into a journal, talked to family, read poetry and began to write my own poems. I wrote what I loved about her, the wonderful memories, her impact on my life and how fortunate I was to know her. In time, I remembered she loved me as much as I loved her, and would never want me suffering, just as I would not have wanted that for her had I died first. She also came to me in a dream one morning, and told me she was in a beautiful place with our Mom and others who'd passed before her. That dream was the most realistic dream I'd ever had and gave me hope. I still cry sometimes because I miss her so, but I also think of the overwhelming joy when I see her again, and when I do, it will be forever. I wrote Seasons of Grief after I emerged from my dark place and published it to help others."

check her website.

Source: Seasons Of Grief, Grief Poem

with best wishes


----------



## IslandSoap

cerelife said:


> Not to mention that I'm exhausted because I've worked non-stop through the pandemic and I'm constantly worried about bringing the cooties home.
> But at least I don't miss shopping. I'm too tired to shop and don't have the free time to shop even if I were so inclined.


I have found that I’m more exhausted after having to wear a mask for 12 1/2 hours straight.  .  On my days off, it’s a struggle to just “ catch up” to the cleaning, grocery shopping, etc...


----------



## TheGecko

TheDebby said:


> My grandpa died last Monday.
> I'm still very sad, the funeral is going to be tomorrow.
> Also last night I kinda got into an argument with my fiance and I really don't know with who(m?) I can talk to about this.



My condolences on your loss.  If you need to talk, I;m a good listener.


----------



## Catscankim

My gripe for the day...

after waiting almost 3 weeks for a shipment to finally arrive today, the coconut FO leaked all over everything and you cant read any of the labels on anything, however everything smells absolutely wonderful now lol. One of the pigments is only half full compared to all of the other ones that are supposed to be the same size, and the cocoa butter pastilles melted into one big glob.
grrrrrr



Arimara said:


> I'm aware of it being an allergy. I'm certain it's not milk and I already have intolerances to soy (even though I can use soy sauce safely depending on brand). I'm leaning in on my mom's suspicion that it may have been the stuffing I used. I normally make my own but I decided to use the Stove Top. I'm still waiting until I'm sure I have metabolized the antihistamines to see about getting tested.
> 
> Side gripe- I took 20mL of Children's Benadryl. How in the world can does a low dose like that make a technically overweight adult like me drowsy for two days? I had to leave work early because I could barely function.



benadryl does the same thing to me.

After fully reviewing my supplies that i just griped about, i realized that i received a lot more stuff than i ordered.
they doubled the order of two of my micas, and tripled my activated charcoal. I feel bad about my gripe cause now i feel like i owe them money for the mistake. I just emailed them to see what they want me to do.


----------



## shunt2011

@Catscankim   Melted cocoa butter would be expected during this time of year unfortunately.  I only order butters in the fall up until the early spring.    Be aware that Coconut FO mostly morphs in CP to a plastic smell and may accelerate the soap.    I've tried probably a dozen different coconut FO's.  It took blending 4 or 5 of them to get something that smelled decent but it still didn't last.


----------



## TheDebby

shunt2011 said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss.   Sending prayers.  Sadly I don't have any grandparents left.  Miss them a bunch.


Thank you, I'm sorry to hear. 



Daisy said:


> I hope, this finds you in a better place, your grandpa's funeral went well and the issue with your fiancee was resolved.
> I came upon another posting and I would like to share it with you and anyone else who might be going through some hard moments.


Thank you it is comforting to read, I've been trying to find comfort in helping my family members.
Letting them know I care about them and think about them a lot. I think now it is more important then ever before to try help each other.
I'm trying to look at the positive things and even though I'm still very sad I know it's a part of life.
And I'm trying to reach out more often when I feel like I need help or just sad in general.

Things are pretty much back to normal with my fiance. Next October we will be together for 13 years!
Most things we can work through together.



TheGecko said:


> My condolences on your loss.  If you need to talk, I;m a good listener.



Thank you I appreciate it! I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Megan

I haven't been able to get up the motivation to do anything for weeks...and for the last few months, I've been struggling as well. I've made probably two batches of soap in as many months. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that I'm in my first trimester (12 weeks), so I'm just really wiped out from that, but I think the pandemic has really taken the wind out of my sails as well. 
The thing is, I do so much thinking about making stuff, and so much planning, and I have a list a mile long...but nothing is getting done. Especially after getting home from a full day of "actual work"
I'm just hoping I can get the energy up to do something soon...because I feel like kind of a loser because of it.


----------



## SoapSisters

Megan said:


> I haven't been able to get up the motivation to do anything for weeks...and for the last few months, I've been struggling as well. I've made probably two batches of soap in as many months. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that I'm in my first trimester (12 weeks), so I'm just really wiped out from that, but I think the pandemic has really taken the wind out of my sails as well.
> The thing is, I do so much thinking about making stuff, and so much planning, and I have a list a mile long...but nothing is getting done. Especially after getting home from a full day of "actual work"
> I'm just hoping I can get the energy up to do something soon...because I feel like kind of a loser because of it.


You're not a loser!!! The first trimester is so hard!!! I think it's a triumph just to get through the day in your first trimester, not to mention all the added Covid stress there is these days. Hopefully you'll be feeling more energetic soon, but if not, please be kind to yourself!! ☺


----------



## dibbles

Megan said:


> I haven't been able to get up the motivation to do anything for weeks...and for the last few months, I've been struggling as well. I've made probably two batches of soap in as many months. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that I'm in my first trimester (12 weeks), so I'm just really wiped out from that, but I think the pandemic has really taken the wind out of my sails as well.
> The thing is, I do so much thinking about making stuff, and so much planning, and I have a list a mile long...but nothing is getting done. Especially after getting home from a full day of "actual work"
> I'm just hoping I can get the energy up to do something soon...because I feel like kind of a loser because of it.


Congratulations!! You are growing a person, and working, and then there is all the stress of being pregnant during a pandemic. So as I see it, you are doing quite a lot! It's been many years since I was pregnant, but I do remember being tired. My DIL is due in September and she needed a lot of extra sleep during her first trimester.


----------



## Megan

SoapSisters said:


> You're not a loser!!! The first trimester is so hard!!! I think it's a triumph just to get through the day in your first trimester, not to mention all the added Covid stress there is these days. Hopefully you'll be feeling more energetic soon, but if not, please be kind to yourself!! ☺





dibbles said:


> Congratulations!! You are growing a person, and working, and then there is all the stress of being pregnant during a pandemic. So as I see it, you are doing quite a lot! It's been many years since I was pregnant, but I do remember being tired. My DIL is due in September and she needed a lot of extra sleep during her first trimester.


Thank you I know I should be easier on myself...I just want to do so much~


----------



## pmrosie

Ok, here is my gripe.  I am a nurse.  I worked on a covid unit.  We are presently clear.  I hate when I go to the grocery store and people with the gloves on.  They some how think they are magical.  They are filthy, touch everything, including their faces.  Then, they pay cash.  Cash is the filthiest thing going.  Canada has the right idea with making their cash water proof.  I worked as a psychiatric nurse for 13 years.  I know where cash has been.  I won't use it!  Ok, rant over.


----------



## msunnerstood

Companies who print your shipping label and Mark your items shipped and then sit on your package for 3 days before actually handing it over to the shipping company


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Ok, here is my gripe! I mentor A LOT of people in their goat raising adventures. There is one particular family whos animals are ALWAYS sick. Right now, 2 out of 4 of their goats have broken legs (long story, but I tried to get them to board up that spot, cuz I knew it would happen) one of their lambs isn't eating. I try to tell them ways to help, but they don't listen to me! But then they call me out to their place when something goes wrong! I don't know... It is frustrating! Anyways, that is my gripe!


----------



## Arimara

Megan said:


> Thank you I know I should be easier on myself...I just want to do so much~


Congrats & take your time. When I was pregnant with my daughter, I was EXHAUSTED after a long day of work on my feet. If you have the opportunity to rest, rest. You really need to keep in mind that more of your body's resources are going to peanut's well being too so you should be tired now. On the plus side, you might see more of your energy return to you since your baby is closer to just growing in size mostly.


----------



## msunnerstood

My husband keeps it so cold in this house, I just bought a foot warmer for under my desk, in July...


----------



## GemstonePony

Ok, I need to vent about a certain subset of men, and these particular ones are in my family. In the last few months alone I've gotten into multiple arguments because I believe:
-S Assault should be considered a crime.
-It is possible for people to be both smart and kind, and being unkind is not evidence of intelligence.
-Predatory lending practices are not just business as usual that poor people can't afford
- Human trafficking is not better for the people in it than being poor.

The people I was arguing with had not, to my knowledge, done these crimes, but it's still infuriating. As a young-ish woman I know I'm not changing anybody's mind, but I don't like pretending to agree. They always inform me that I simply don't understand how the world works and that my observations only exist in my imagination, so I'm not sure why I even try.
Ok, rant over.


----------



## DKing

GemstonePony said:


> Ok, I need to vent about a certain subset of men, and these particular ones are in my family. In the last few months alone I've gotten into multiple arguments because I believe:
> -S Assault should be considered a crime.
> -It is possible for people to be both smart and kind, and being unkind is not evidence of intelligence.
> -Predatory lending practices are not just business as usual that poor people can't afford
> - Human trafficking is not better for the people in it than being poor.
> 
> The people I was arguing with had not, to my knowledge, done these crimes, but it's still infuriating. As a young-ish woman I know I'm not changing anybody's mind, but I don't like pretending to agree. They always inform me that I simply don't understand how the world works and that my observations only exist in my imagination, so I'm not sure why I even try.
> Ok, rant over.


These are beliefs of members of your male family?  WOW!!  I have huge empathy for you, living with such toxic male energy around you all of the time.  Those kinds of people won't have their opinions changed, and it is better for your own mental health not to spend too much time around them.


----------



## Arimara

GemstonePony said:


> Ok, I need to vent about a certain subset of men, and these particular ones are in my family. In the last few months alone I've gotten into multiple arguments because I believe:
> -S Assault should be considered a crime.
> -It is possible for people to be both smart and kind, and being unkind is not evidence of intelligence.
> -Predatory lending practices are not just business as usual that poor people can't afford
> - Human trafficking is not better for the people in it than being poor.
> 
> The people I was arguing with had not, to my knowledge, done these crimes, but it's still infuriating. As a young-ish woman I know I'm not changing anybody's mind, but I don't like pretending to agree. They always inform me that I simply don't understand how the world works and that my observations only exist in my imagination, so I'm not sure why I even try.
> Ok, rant over.


Eventually, there will come a time where you will look just as foolish as these particular persons do for arguing over the subject with them. You already know what they think, to continue to wear yourself thin arguing with them is pointless. The ones who know better will let you know they know.


----------



## GemstonePony

DKing said:


> These are beliefs of members of your male family?  WOW!!  I have huge empathy for you, living with such toxic male energy around you all of the time.  Those kinds of people won't have their opinions changed, and it is better for your own mental health not to spend too much time around them.


Fortunately, I don't live with them, but thank you. I've been trying to mentally and emotionally extricate myself and establish financial independence for like 7 years now, but if I get away from those relationships, I won't get to know most of my nieces or nephews. I already kind of don't, so it would be simply deciding not to remedy that.


Arimara said:


> Eventually, there will come a time where you will look just as foolish as these particular persons do for arguing over the subject with them. You already know what they think, to continue to wear yourself thin arguing with them is pointless. The ones who know better will let you know they know.


I know, this is a recent development where I got sick of nodding along to avoid conflict. I'm still trying to decide what to do with these relationships, because they certainly aren't getting less toxic.


----------



## msunnerstood

I know Im overreacting, and I know I should be more understanding but when mail delivery goes from 3-5 days to 7-10 days and you are patient for those 9 days, you even shrug when protests delay it longer because you understand and know why.  you let yourself be excited when it finally shows on the delivery app that its coming today, and then it doesn't. I had plans for the item today which will now have to wait till monday night, or whenever it finally gets here. They dont give any details on the app anymore either so I cant even estimate how late it will be. In transit tells me nothing. May seem trivial but its been a rough week at work and I was looking forward to something being here to do. Its like the thing carrying me through is just not going to.


----------



## Arimara

Light gripe- grandma made some food and it smells like Chinese food. I don't know if it's a combo of migraine coming on + good Smells.


----------



## TheGecko

My Autumn Harvest FO from Elements Bath & Body.  I had such plans for it...swirls in gorgeous autumn colors of red, orange, yellow, dark green.  But then it accelerated and I thought...okay then, layers.  And yeah, they said is discolored medium/dark brown, but I didn't think it would be THAT brown.  And stupid me...I fell in love with the scent out of the bottle and went ahead and ordered a 16 oz before doing a test batch.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, GM is going to go back on it's word on fixing my car, I can just tell.... doubt I get a loaner on Tuesday


----------



## Catscankim

My gripe...

My best friend and former roommate was a real estate agent. She personally owned 6 properties and was quite wealthy.

My house was one of her properties. We had a rent to own deal because my credit sucks. Our agreement was that i rent from her for 18 months and we sign a mortgage January 1st of this year. The best part of this deal was that all rent that I paid would be counted as principle for the house, which would be in the range of $22k.

She got bad news that she got lung cancer. She made me her medical proxy and power of attorney, and said that she was just simply putting the house in my name in case something happened.

In october, i got a call that she collapsed. I got there before the paramedics and did cpr on her until they arrived, and subsequently followed them to the hospital where she died. I will spare you details.

Since then her son and i have been furiously looking for her stupid will, that i KNOW she had because she told me every single time she updated it, and told me details of changes, etc.... I refused to be nosey and never asked questions.

My rent, as per our lease, was paid bi-monthly on my payday, direct deposit to her account. Her sons attorney created an estate acct, which did not accept my direct deposit, so i send him my rent Via zelle. My bimonthly rent for august is due next friday. Yesterday i got a notice on my door for demand of payment for the balance of august rent or eviction. I did not expect this, so i do not have it until my regular rent payment is due.

i guess this kid thinks im stupid. I have a lease that says otherwise. I really dont want to go to court for this crap, but i am also not in the position to put a downpayment on another house to rent right now.

i know i have rights, and i know this greedy family just wants to liquidate the property. I should have gotten a lawyer a long time ago, but i thought this kid was going to do the right thing.

End of rant

update...i took a withdraw from my 401k. Just hoping i get it by monday so things dont get to hairy


----------



## jcandleattic

My gripe, had my first real fail with resin.  I mean, its not a terrible thing, it just did NOT turn out at all and I have to scrap it.


----------



## Catscankim

jcandleattic said:


> My gripe, had my first real fail with resin.  I mean, its not a terrible thing, it just did NOT turn out at all and I have to scrap it.


Oh no, what happened?


----------



## jcandleattic

Catscankim said:


> Oh no, what happened?


nothing terrible. I just did everything wrong with that piece. Poured too thing, tried to move and form it too soon, used the wrong type of resin so it never really hardened. All lessons learned and I'll make it better next time.


----------



## ravenscents

I work at the DMV. People who go to the DMV to renew their license, get it out to show the greeter and get a number and then put their license back in their wallet. Then act shocked that the csr asks for it.
Hello  you are getting a NEW license today.
End of rant.


----------



## dotgiorgio

I get so motivated and have so many ideas when I'm lying in bed at night it keeps me awake. Then the next day I am too tired to do any of my ideas!


----------



## TheDebby

My soap stick-blender broke yesterday. 
And although I wasn't the biggest fan of how it worked, I can't wait to buy a new one.
Although it shouldn't be a big issue, there are so many out there I find it hard to pick one.


----------



## peachymoon

My moody office mate has been ignoring my existence again all week. I don't know what she thinks I did wrong this time. I wish I didn't have to deal with this every day on top of everything else going on in the world.


----------



## Megan

peachymoon said:


> My moody office mate has been ignoring my existence again all week. I don't know what she thinks I did wrong this time. I wish I didn't have to deal with this every day on top of everything else going on in the world.


Is it possible she's just an introvert? I know for instance, sometimes I can muster up the courage to say hi to people in the morning, and sometimes I can't (I'm worried to waste their time or whatever). I always respond when people talk to me though, so if she's not doing that, she might just be a jerk.


----------



## peachymoon

Megan said:


> Is it possible she's just an introvert? I know for instance, sometimes I can muster up the courage to say hi to people in the morning, and sometimes I can't (I'm worried to waste their time or whatever). I always respond when people talk to me though, so if she's not doing that, she might just be a jerk.



No, I don't think it's introversion. I've talked to her multiple times about how she treats me versus our other co-workers. She admits she treats me differently and basically said she doesn't like me. She is nearly twice my age, but I've never had trouble getting along with anyone. I do my part to keep the peace, at times by trying to lean into being invisible in the office, but it bogs down my normally cheerful disposition and it feels like I'm always walking on eggshells. I told her I feel like I cannot be myself and she said to be myself, but she is ignoring me again. She puts on headphones or looks away when I engage in any conversation in the office, and it is a one-room office with 3 desks. The unpredictable push and pull is just quite stressful. So, she is just a jerk, lol. I appreciate your response and your suggestion though! It does feel good to vent.


----------



## Misschief

peachymoon said:


> No, I don't think it's introversion. I've talked to her multiple times about how she treats me versus our other co-workers. She admits she treats me differently and basically said she doesn't like me. She is nearly twice my age, but I've never had trouble getting along with anyone. I do my part to keep the peace, at times by trying to lean into being invisible in the office, but it bogs down my normally cheerful disposition and it feels like I'm always walking on eggshells. I told her I feel like I cannot be myself and she said to be myself, but she is ignoring me again. She puts on headphones or looks away when I engage in any conversation in the office, and it is a one-room office with 3 desks. The unpredictable push and pull is just quite stressful. So, she is just a jerk, lol. I appreciate your response and your suggestion though! It does feel good to vent.


Just be yourself and don't allow her drama to become your drama. If she chooses to ignore you, it's her issue, not yours. She's already given you permission to be yourself so....... you do you! (Maybe she's just a little bit jealous of you??)


----------



## peachymoon

Misschief said:


> Just be yourself and don't allow her drama to become your drama. If she chooses to ignore you, it's her issue, not yours. She's already given you permission to be yourself so....... you do you! (Maybe she's just a little bit jealous of you??)



Thank you for the encouragement! I do try, and socializing with my other co-workers helps when the opportunity arises.

& that may be! Honestly, I think I must remind her of someone and I'm just paying for whatever memories she has of them.


----------



## dotgiorgio

Ignore her. It's her problem.


----------



## GemstonePony

peachymoon said:


> Thank you for the encouragement! I do try, and socializing with my other co-workers helps when the opportunity arises.
> 
> & that may be! Honestly, I think I must remind her of someone and I'm just paying for whatever memories she has of them.


Lol, I also get along with most people, but some people don't like me because I'm "overly friendly and irritatingly cheerful." Those same people tend to be grumpy and miserable whether I'm there or not, so there's no point to me not being me. I do try to make/keep the peace, but I know I can't force people to like me. I'm willing to bet you trying to blend in and tone down impacts you way more than it impacts your coworker, and TBH, it's not your responsibility to be liked by everyone. It's her responsibility to work with you anyways.


----------



## peachymoon

GemstonePony said:


> Lol, I also get along with most people, but some people don't like me because I'm "overly friendly and irritatingly cheerful." Those same people tend to be grumpy and miserable whether I'm there or not, so there's no point to me not being me. I do try to make/keep the peace, but I know I can't force people to like me. I'm willing to bet you trying to blend in and tone down impacts you way more than it impacts your coworker, and TBH, it's not your responsibility to be liked by everyone. It's her responsibility to work with you anyways.



This is a really good point, it's definitely wearing me down, especially because she doesn't notice or appreciate it. Thank you, Gemstone!


----------



## earlene

Mosquitoes!  

These swollen itchy bites are 3 days old and the one on my ankle is really raised.  I took a benedryl last night for the itching & of course woke up at 4 am 'cuz I fell asleep so early.

I have to look up my bug spray formula and make some more today.  That is going to be my priority today.


----------



## AliOop

earlene said:


> Mosquitoes!
> 
> These swollen itchy bites are 3 days old and the one on my ankle is really raised.  I took a benedryl last night for the itching & of course woke up at 4 am 'cuz I fell asleep so early.
> 
> I have to look up my bug spray formula and make some more today.  That is going to be my priority today.


Have you tried lavender EO neat on the bites? That works pretty well for me.


----------



## Catscankim

When the cat stares me straight in the eye and pushes stuff off the table.

I guess there are worse thing to gripe about. But is so intentional that it really tees me off lol

edit...ok i have an actual gripe now. Just made a batch. Accelerated AGAIN. I was so much paying attention to details. It wasnt a terrible acceleration, i still had a little time. I left the stupid bottom of the stupid stickblender on, and the whole thing fell out of the bowl, spewing lye/oil all over the place. Did a quick cleanup and continued on. By that time the batter was thick pudding. Plop plop into the mold.

Doing cleanup of bowls and sb, which are now fully impacted with a thick soapy mess...i slipped on the floor that is still slick from my quick cleanup from earlier, and dropped my glass bowl and it shattered everywhere on the floor. Glass bowl was a 1 cup mini bowl from pc that i measured out my FO into... It didnt even shatter at first. It bounced. I tried to catch it while sliding all over the place with greasy gloves, and after like the 4th bounce it shattered into pieces.

And wait, theres more!! I start to clean up this mess and look over at the animals to make sure they are away from the kitchen, and the dog pooped on the floor.


----------



## earlene

Catscankim said:


> When the cat stares me straight in the eye and pushes stuff off the table.
> 
> I guess there are worse thing to gripe about. But is so intentional that it really tees me off lol
> 
> edit...ok i have an actual gripe now. Just made a batch. Accelerated AGAIN. I was so much paying attention to details. It wasnt a terrible acceleration, i still had a little time. I left the stupid bottom of the stupid stickblender on, and the whole thing fell out of the bowl, spewing lye/oil all over the place. Did a quick cleanup and continued on. By that time the batter was thick pudding. Plop plop into the mold.
> 
> Doing cleanup of bowls and sb, which are now fully impacted with a thick soapy mess...i slipped on the floor that is still slick from my quick cleanup from earlier, and dropped my glass bowl and it shattered everywhere on the floor. Glass bowl was a 1 cup mini bowl from pc that i measured out my FO into... It didnt even shatter at first. It bounced. I tried to catch it while sliding all over the place with greasy gloves, and after like the 4th bounce it shattered into pieces.
> 
> And wait, theres more!! I start to clean up this mess and look over at the animals to make sure they are away from the kitchen, and the dog pooped on the floor.


OMG, I am so sorry you had this disaster happen!..  Poor poopy puppy.  He was probably traumatized by the disaster, but I'm glad to hear none of the animals were harmed by flying glass.  I do hope you are okay!  You didn't mention if you got bruised or otherwise hurt.


----------



## Catscankim

@earlene  we are all fine lol. Nobody got hurt.

 but onto my next gripe lol. I just came from the dentist. I go back on Thursday for a root canal on my right canine . And all the work that they quoted me on my next three visits totaled $3330.00, which my insurance is covering a whopping $608. Delta Dental!! Really?? Used every penny on my FSA card....$2400, so now have a small balance due before they put in my crown.

Also need a deep cleaning and scaling (which sounds scary and im afraid to look that up)

Been dealing with my teeth since i was a kid. I have spent so much money on saving teeth its ridiculous. Im at the point of wanting them all ripped out and replaced with implants.


----------



## GemstonePony

Catscankim said:


> @earlene  we are all fine lol. Nobody got hurt.
> 
> but onto my next gripe lol. I just came from the dentist. I go back on Thursday for a root canal on my right canine . And all the work that they quoted me on my next three visits totaled $3330.00, which my insurance is covering a whopping $608. Delta Dental!! Really?? Used every penny on my FSA card....$2400, so now have a small balance due before they put in my crown.
> 
> Also need a deep cleaning and scaling (which sounds scary and im afraid to look that up)
> 
> Been dealing with my teeth since i was a kid. I have spent so much money on saving teeth its ridiculous. Im at the point of wanting them all ripped out and replaced with implants.


Implants run about $6,000 each, please don't ask me why I know.


----------



## shunt2011

My implant with bone graft is 5000.00.  Insurance will not cover most of it.   I hate the dentist.  Deep cleaning and scaling every 6 months.   My parents and I have spent a fortune on my teeth.  I've worn braces twice for a total of 11 years.  Still have major issues.


----------



## Catscankim

Yeah. I have priced implants. Basically i have learned that the majority of the cost is the crown, which i have four so far, soon to be five.

I am missing a tooth behind the canine that is the one getting the root canal this week. The whole reason i went to the dentist today was to have a consult for the implant for my missing tooth. I purposely put $2500 on my fsa card to get the first half of the work done, and its nearing the end of the year, so when its ready to have the permanent crown put on...january i can do the $2500 on the fsa to pay for the rest.

i thought i had the timing so perfectly planned out lol. Then they found this problem. As soon as she started messing with my tooth i was like noooooo. It hurt so bad, and there goes my implant fund lol.

and i am so self conscience about the missing tooth, i hate to smile, even though everybody says they cant notice it.

To top it off, pre covid, one of my bottom crowns popped off while eating a swedish fish. I brought that with me today hoping she could glue it back on. She said no, just throw it out. Its been too long and now they have to work on that tooth again and have it refit for a new one. WHAT!!! That particular crown cost $5000. For that price i should have it set into a ring lol.


----------



## shunt2011

I've got so many crowns I've lost count.  I have another tooth my bottom front middle that due to so much bone loss from bad orthodontics that needs to be pulled (it's about to fall out on it's own) and will also need a bone graft and then implant.  Going to have to go around with no tooth for 6 months.  I've exhausted my FSA this year and then some due to medical issues.  Also having 3 surgeries next week but fortunately, I've met my deductible and almost to my max OOP for copay.  I'm so ready for 2020 to be done with. I've been sick for 6 months and they still aren't positive what it is. Medical and dental expenses are crazy.   I work in a hospital an my insurance sucks.


----------



## Catscankim

shunt2011 said:


> I've got so many crowns I've lost count.  I have another tooth my bottom front middle that due to so much bone loss from bad orthodontics that needs to be pulled (it's about to fall out on it's own) and will also need a bone graft and then implant.  Going to have to go around with no tooth for 6 months.  I've exhausted my FSA this year and then some due to medical issues.  Also having 3 surgeries next week but fortunately, I've met my deductible and almost to my max OOP for copay.  I'm so ready for 2020 to be done with. I've been sick for 6 months and they still aren't positive what it is. Medical and dental expenses are crazy.   I work in a hospital an my insurance sucks.


I am sorry to hear all of that. I had no idea . THREE surgeries!?!? You poor thing. Will be keeping you in my thoughts. 

The upside with the next open enrollment (presuming January), you can use any/all of your new fsa. The downside is starting over with your oop expenses and deductibles. I am sure you play the timing game as I do with medical/dental expenses when it comes to enrollment periods and fsa.

We always have like three tiers of benefit coverages to choose from, ranging from sucks to sucks worse. I always pick the highest level of coverage, which is average at best. Knock on wood I havent had to use it much aside from prescriptions or urgent care visits. Same with the dental coverage. I KNOW im going to use it, so i always pick the best they offer, i guess this year they went with the economy package.

And working in hospitals, the levels of “professional courtesies” has dropped to almost nothing as well. Everybody is so afraid of being sued. We have trauma docs that will let you get all up in there and put a glove on and touch something (lol) but ask them to write you a script for a zpack and they are like “no, sorry”

I wish you the very best. Hope everything starts to look up for you, and they can give you a diagnosis soon. And good luck with your tooth. Mouth discomfort sucks, especially if you are always afraid that something might fall out or break. I have tried every product on the market that promises enamel repairing, rebuilding, etc. I even gave oil pulling a shot...disgusting to say the least. When i see somebody my age with a perfect bright smile, and they tell me they have had no work done....


----------



## beckster51

Catscankim said:


> Yeah. I have priced implants. Basically i have learned that the majority of the cost is the crown, which i have four so far, soon to be five.
> 
> I am missing a tooth behind the canine that is the one getting the root canal this week. The whole reason i went to the dentist today was to have a consult for the implant for my missing tooth. I purposely put $2500 on my fsa card to get the first half of the work done, and its nearing the end of the year, so when its ready to have the permanent crown put on...january i can do the $2500 on the fsa to pay for the rest.
> 
> i thought i had the timing so perfectly planned out lol. Then they found this problem. As soon as she started messing with my tooth i was like noooooo. It hurt so bad, and there goes my implant fund lol.
> 
> and i am so self conscience about the missing tooth, i hate to smile, even though everybody says they cant notice it.
> 
> To top it off, pre covid, one of my bottom crowns popped off while eating a swedish fish. I brought that with me today hoping she could glue it back on. She said no, just throw it out. Its been too long and now they have to work on that tooth again and have it refit for a new one. WHAT!!! That particular crown cost $5000. For that price i should have it set into a ring lol.


I have 8 root canals and 12 crowns and 2 permanent bridges, so you have my complete sympathy.  I also had to have my teeth capped with silver when I was a kid, wore braces for over 5 years.  I have always had bad teeth,  but I am determined to keep my teeth!  As a nurse and an old lady, I have seen what it does to people when they lose their teeth.  Often, it really affects their nutritional status and their well being.  So, I am encouraging you to do what you have to do to keep your teeth.  I don't think I have paid that much for a crown, EVER.  Maybe you should get another opinion?  Just a thought.



shunt2011 said:


> I've got so many crowns I've lost count.  I have another tooth my bottom front middle that due to so much bone loss from bad orthodontics that needs to be pulled (it's about to fall out on it's own) and will also need a bone graft and then implant.  Going to have to go around with no tooth for 6 months.  I've exhausted my FSA this year and then some due to medical issues.  Also having 3 surgeries next week but fortunately, I've met my deductible and almost to my max OOP for copay.  I'm so ready for 2020 to be done with. I've been sick for 6 months and they still aren't positive what it is. Medical and dental expenses are crazy.   I work in a hospital an my insurance sucks.


I am so sorry to hear this!  Doesn't all dental insurance suck?  I have never had a policy that paid doodly squat, so I finally quit paying for it.  Good luck with getting a resolution to all this!  What a miserable thing to be dealing with!


----------



## Catscankim

beckster51 said:


> I have 8 root canals and 12 crowns and 2 permanent bridges, so you have my complete sympathy.  I also had to have my teeth capped with silver when I was a kid, wore braces for over 5 years.  I have always had bad teeth,  but I am determined to keep my teeth!  As a nurse and an old lady, I have seen what it does to people when they lose their teeth.  Often, it really affects their nutritional status and their well being.  So, I am encouraging you to do what you have to do to keep your teeth.  I don't think I have paid that much for a crown, EVER.  Maybe you should get another opinion?  Just a thought.


I have two back crowns. They didnt cost as much. Its a front tooth, so its got to be as natural as possible looking i guess.

My dad is retired dental lab tech. I wish he was still in the biz lol. But he had bad teeth too...well my whole family does, on his side. When i was a kid i used to walk down to the dentist by myself with a blank check LOL...the good old days lol.

The dentist yesterday was new to me. She was very nice, but i can tell she thought my problems were bad dental hygiene. Its not. Just a battle i have been dealing with forever. I wasnt in the mood to explain it to yet another person. Since i have been in florida (13years) i have bounced from dentist to dentist, either because of insurance or them moving. I thought i had the most perfect dentist for years. Then his wife died and he retired.

Well i would love to keep rambling on about my bad teeth, but my nurture soap package just arrived LOL


----------



## BattleGnome

Gripe: I went to the store to do one thing, try on clothes and figure out my sizes. It’s the one thing I couldn’t do!

I really can’t blame them (Kohl’s), they were doing everything right. Every associate was masked, gloved, and carrying a spray bottle. Constantly wiping things down, hand sanitizer at the entrance, registers wiped after every transaction... dressing rooms closed. I’ve worked the overnight shift for 8 years in a small town. For 8 years I’ve had to wake up early or go to bed late if I wanted to go shopping. now that I’m on days I’d like to feel like an adult. T-shirts are very forgiving for the weight fluctuations I’ve had but every once in a while you want to look your age.

online shopping is an option, I just don’t know what size to order. I’m going to have to get my husband to help me measure and do this the hard way


----------



## beckster51

Catscankim said:


> I have two back crowns. They didnt cost as much. Its a front tooth, so its got to be as natural as possible looking i guess.
> 
> My dad is retired dental lab tech. I wish he was still in the biz lol. But he had bad teeth too...well my whole family does, on his side. When i was a kid i used to walk down to the dentist by myself with a blank check LOL...the good old days lol.
> 
> The dentist yesterday was new to me. She was very nice, but i can tell she thought my problems were bad dental hygiene. Its not. Just a battle i have been dealing with forever. I wasnt in the mood to explain it to yet another person. Since i have been in florida (13years) i have bounced from dentist to dentist, either because of insurance or them moving. I thought i had the most perfect dentist for years. Then his wife died and he retired.
> 
> Well i would love to keep rambling on about my bad teeth, but my nurture soap package just arrived LOL


I have successfully found good dentists almost everywhere I have ever lived.  If you know someone who is married to a dentist, ask them who they see for dental work.  The people who are married to dentists always have the best dentists!  I hope your troubles get better, Kim.


----------



## earlene

AliOop said:


> Have you tried lavender EO neat on the bites? That works pretty well for me.


No, straight onto the skin is really not recommended for EO's.  It is in my bug repellent, however and it does stop the itching if I apply it to a bite that occurred before applying for prevention, which is nice, too.

I wasn't going to respond to the question because I didn't want to start a disruptive discussion, but it's been nagging at me and I thought I would just put it out there, that it's really ill-advised based on recent findings and so forth.









						New Survey Reveals Dangers of Not Diluting Essential Oils - Tisserand Institute
					

Author Robert Tisserand Robert Tisserand is a speaker, educator and consultant on the science and benefits of essential oils and their safe and effective application, and in 1977 he wrote the first English language book on aromatherapy. In addition to teaching online courses, in recent years he...




					tisserandinstitute.org
				




And simply because it has come up in the past here at SMF, & I'd like to avoid perpetuating the ongoing myth about the French scientist, Gattefossé inserting his hands into a vat of lavender essential oil he had laying around in his lab.The myth is not borne out to be an accurate account of the event:





__





						Gattefossé - Tisserand
					

Tisserand Aromatherapie, Pure Etherische Olie, Prijs winnende Biologische Natuurlijke Beauty Producten voor een gezonde Huid en Mentaal welzijn sinds 1974




					www.tisserandbenelux.eu


----------



## Megan

Catscankim said:


> I have tried every product on the market that promises enamel repairing, rebuilding, etc. I even gave oil pulling a shot...disgusting to say the least.
> ❤❤❤❤



I also have bad teeth. I've been trying theobromine toothpaste at the moment, but have yet to see if it's going to help.



beckster51 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this!  Doesn't all dental insurance suck?  I have never had a policy that paid doodly squat, so I finally quit paying for it.  Good luck with getting a resolution to all this!  What a miserable thing to be dealing with!



I've found that the ONLY good dental insurance has been in house dental. And then, ONLY when I know I'm going to have a big project done. 

Although, my parents did have good dental insurance for me when I was a kid, I just don't know what brand and how crazy the deductibles are.


----------



## AliOop

earlene said:


> No, straight onto the skin is really not recommended for EO's.  It is in my bug repellent, however and it does stop the itching if I apply it to a bite that occurred before applying for prevention, which is nice, too.
> I wasn't going to respond to the question because I didn't want to start a disruptive discussion, but it's been nagging at me and I thought I would just put it out there, that it's really ill-advised based on recent findings and so forth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Survey Reveals Dangers of Not Diluting Essential Oils - Tisserand Institute
> 
> 
> Author Robert Tisserand Robert Tisserand is a speaker, educator and consultant on the science and benefits of essential oils and their safe and effective application, and in 1977 he wrote the first English language book on aromatherapy. In addition to teaching online courses, in recent years he...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tisserandinstitute.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And simply because it has come up in the past here at SMF, & I'd like to avoid perpetuating the ongoing myth about the French scientist, Gattefossé inserting his hands into a vat of lavender essential oil he had laying around in his lab.The myth is not borne out to be an accurate account of the event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gattefossé - Tisserand
> 
> 
> Tisserand Aromatherapie, Pure Etherische Olie, Prijs winnende Biologische Natuurlijke Beauty Producten voor een gezonde Huid en Mentaal welzijn sinds 1974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tisserandbenelux.eu


@earlene I understand and agree with the concerns you expressed, and certainly don't want to encourage anyone to use EOs without dilution as a general practice. Lavender is the *only* EO that I use "neat" - and then only a single drop applied to a Q-tip that is then swiped on bug bites, stings, and burns that don't respond to my lavender-calendula body butter (which most of them do). Thankfully we no longer live in Texas, so most of my serious bug-bite woes are a thing of the past.


----------



## earlene

I don't get bit much at all in Texas, but here in Illinois, I'm a smorgasbord this time of year.  It might have to do with which part of Texas I'm in and the particular season, though.  Pollen allergies don't seem to bother me hardly ever in San Antonio, but in the Houston area, they certainly do.

Last night, after I came back inside, Hubby & I were watching TV & he said, 'There's a mosquito in here' as he swatted something away. "Kill it; don't swat it away." He did, he killed it, for which I am very grateful.   It would have been feasting on my all night if I'd fallen asleep in front of the TV which I often do.

It probably followed me inside though the open door; or hitched a ride on Kitty Baby's fur coat.

She doesn't like my bug repellent; I think it smells too strongly of citronella for her.  I'm going to make something for no-see-ums later today, because what I make that keeps the mosquitoes away isn't working on the no-see-ums.  It won't include citronella, so we'll see if that's really the ingredient Kitty Baby finds off-putting.

It didn't help that Hubby tossed a take-out cut of coffee with milk &/or sweetener into the garbage can outside & it's been fermenting inside and soaking into everything else inside the can.  I opened it this morning to toss in a well-sealed bag of garbage & saw not only 2 pair of his pants now sopped in the festering liquid, but dozens, if not hundreds of tiny sweet-loving bugs flying out when I opened the lid.  So I had to up-end the garbage can and clean the blankety-blank thing out & re-bag all the blankety-blank garbage into dry bags & triple bag the whole mess so it wouldn't leak out while waiting for the inside of the garabage can to dry out.  AND I sprayed the sweet-coffee laden pairs of pants with the water hose too, and hung them up to dry in the wind & sun.  I probably didn't really need to spray the pants, but I'm making a point to Hubby about tossing liquids into the garbage can & attracting bugs that bite us when they get out.  I HATE a filthy garbage can.  That's part of why we bag up the garbage before carrying it out to the garbage can; it's not just so it won't drip onto the floor as we carry it out & I have to mop it up.


----------



## AliOop

@earlene I've read that catnip is a wonderful bug repellent ingredient, and have used it in my homemade version with good success (although there were 6-7 EOs blended so I really can't say which one did the trick). I bet that Kitty Baby would love a bug repellent spray with some catnip EO in it.


----------



## msunnerstood

A resident and staff member tested positive for covid at the skilled nursing facility my mother has been at the last 3 weeks after falling and breaking her wrist and hip. The already strictly scheduled visits have been put on hold indefinitely. They have not told us what wing of the facility the positive cases were yet. Every part of me wants to go get her out of there.


----------



## lenarenee

msunnerstood said:


> A resident and staff member tested positive for covid at the skilled nursing facility my mother has been at the last 3 weeks after falling and breaking her wrist and hip. The already strictly scheduled visits have been put on hold indefinitely. They have not told us what wing of the facility the positive cases were yet. Every part of me wants to go get her out of there.



I don't blame you one bit!  I sure hope they've been stringent with their virus protocol because that will make a huge difference.


----------



## The Park Bench

AliOop said:


> @earlene I've read that catnip is a wonderful bug repellent ingredient, and have used it in my homemade version with good success (although there were 6-7 EOs blended so I really can't say which one did the trick). I bet that Kitty Baby would love a bug repellent spray with some catnip EO in it.


My research shows that at a 1% dilution, catnip essential oil is 95% effective at repelling mosquitoes from even landing.  It is more effective than Feet on insects in general. It's the key ingredient in my bug out spray.  Research excites me  but I'm not sitting in front of my computer with my notes right now to point you to the many research articles that I read.


----------



## Catscankim

My gripe....

Back in December I got pulled over on the Turnpike. I was on my way to my best friends funeral. Trying to convince a cop that you are on your way to a funeral and are already late when they pull you over is futile. Anyway, I have a super clean driving record. One little word I heard was "warning", so I threw the paper in the glove box and forgot about it...assuming it was a warning. I was really distressed at the time over going to the funeral, which was almost an hour drive.

Well it wasn't a warning. I got pulled over on the Turnpike on Wednesday last week, and apparently what I thought was a warning, was a $113 ticket that I never paid. My license is suspended. I never knew. A handful of tickets later, he let me drive to work with a "driving under suspension, without knowledge"...which the last part makes a big difference according to the law lol.

Soooo, I leave work that night and went home and tried to pay the ticket and associated fines. Which now...since apparently it has been suspended since February (which I didn't know), the court will no longer accept your payment online. Next morning I had to call a 3rd party, I guess sort of a collection type agency. Ticket is paid. She said that they will update the court and DMV.

I keep checking the websites (dmv and courthouse), finally the courthouse reflects that it has been paid. It hasn't mattered, I needed to go to work. So yes, I have been driving, VERY carefully. And I work an hour away from my house.

Last night I am leaving work and I get pulled over by a Sheriff who happened to be sitting behind me at a redlight who apparently has nothing better to do at a red light than to run a tag. He let me go with a warning because I work at the hospital, let me park my car back at work and told me that if I get caught driving he would arrest me!! Because now it is driving under suspension WITH knowledge.

The only thing I could do was drive back, wait a half hour in the parking lot and drive home pooping my pants the whole way.

I had to call my boss today. Well, I texted her the whole story and waited for her to get over being mad and waited for her to call me LOL. I can't go to work until this is all cleared up.

In speaking with the person at the DMV today, I have to wait 3-5 business days for the courthouse to update my dmv records. Because of Covid, I have to make an appointment with the DMV to get my driving privilege restored. Appointments are almost a week out, so I went ahead and made an appointment for Tuesday...the first available, in hopes that this is cleared by then.


----------



## beckster51

YIKES!  You would think that people would have some milk of human kindness during these times, especially since you work at the hospital.  I hope you get it cleared up quickly.  In the meantime, do something fun!


----------



## earlene

As annoying as it is, my brother once said to me when I was complaining like that, 'Did you break the law?'  Geeze, bro, can't you have a little sympathy for your sister?  He asked again, 'Did you break the law?'  His point was obvious.

I never complained to him again about being annoyed when I got a ticket for something I did while driving my car.

In any case, I hope you can find a way to get to work in the meantime.  Maybe carpool with someone; my SIL used to carpool from the mountains to the city to the hospital where she worked.  I was amazed the opportunity for carpooling with a co-worker from her tiny little mountain town was even possible because where they live is so remote.

Anyway, many large hospitals in the US maintain some sort of carpool program, matching folks with others to carpool. It's worth looking into if it keeps you from missing too much work and loosing your job.

(And, yes, I also got a speeding ticket on my way to my dad's deathbed.  I can sympathize.  But I was also doing 100mph in a 50 mile zone.  I did deserve the ticket.)  I was married to a cop; don't argue with them.


----------



## Catscankim

earlene said:


> As annoying as it is, my brother once said to me when I was complaining like that, 'Did you break the law?'  Geeze, bro, can't you have a little sympathy for your sister?  He asked again, 'Did you break the law?'  His point was obvious.
> 
> I never complained to him again about being annoyed when I got a ticket for something I did while driving my car.
> 
> In any case, I hope you can find a way to get to work in the meantime.  Maybe carpool with someone; my SIL used to carpool from the mountains to the city to the hospital where she worked.  I was amazed the opportunity for carpooling with a co-worker from her tiny little mountain town was even possible because where they live is so remote.
> 
> Anyway, many large hospitals in the US maintain some sort of carpool program, matching folks with others to carpool. It's worth looking into if it keeps you from missing too much work and loosing your job.
> 
> (And, yes, I also got a speeding ticket on my way to my dad's deathbed.  I can sympathize.  But I was also doing 100mph in a 50 mile zone.  I did deserve the ticket.)  I was married to a cop; don't argue with them.


I don't argue with police. I have total respect. Three cousins and an uncle (retired) are Philadelphia police, and my uncle on my mother's side was a PA State Trooper. A very good friend of mine was killed while on duty (EOW Officer Morales). My facebook page photo is the "Thin Blue Line". I hate how they are disrespected these days.

@earlene I love your bluntness LOL. 

I guess my biggest gripe is how long it is taking to make it right. The payment did go through today, but I still have to go to the DMV to get it reinstated. You would think with covid they would make it easier to do it online. On the bright side, I proactively made that appointment for Tuesday. The downside is that I have to wait until Tuesday. I checked again today to see if there were any available appointments or cancellations. As of now, the next available appointment is for next Friday. My appointment is for 10:40 am Tuesday, so that should give me plenty of time to get to work.

So I have a few unexpected days off from work. I have no oils right now to make soap, except coconut oil, so maybe I will do a salt bar. I dunno. But all my laundry is done lol. Next project....


----------



## earlene

I just learned today that the nursing home where my MIL resides is denying her the right to vote.  My husband asked me if I had ever heard of a test to determine a nursing home person's capability to make voting decisions.  Of course I had not (I worked as the Educator in a Skilled Nursing Facility for several years in California prior to our marriage).  I asked why and he told me when he spoke with the staff yesterday (they do a weekly call to keep him updated during the CoVid lockdown - some staff have tested positive) and was told she had failed the test to vote.

Well, now, let me tell you:  I am furious!  Not only is that a violation of Federal law, it is also a violation of state law.  Illinois law ensures all the right to vote, whether mentally incapacitated or not.  And she is NOT mentally incapacitated anyway. Even if she were, it is immaterial,  she has a right to vote and they have decided she won't be afforded the opportunity.

Rest assured, I advised my husband to call the Ombudsman on Monday as well as the Election Authority for our County as well.  If he doesn't do it, I will.  This is insufferable.  What makes this even worse, is this facility is one of a national chain with 400 nursing homes in 20 states!  So if they are doing this here, in my little town, where else is it going on?


----------



## beckster51

earlene said:


> I just learned today that the nursing home where my MIL resides is denying her the right to vote.  My husband asked me if I had ever heard of a test to determine a nursing home person's capability to make voting decisions.  Of course I had not (I worked as the Educator in a Skilled Nursing Facility for several years in California prior to our marriage).  I asked why and he told me when he spoke with the staff yesterday (they do a weekly call to keep him updated during the CoVid lockdown - some staff have tested positive) and was told she had failed the test to vote.
> 
> Well, now, let me tell you:  I am furious!  Not only is that a violation of Federal law, it is also a violation of state law.  Illinois law ensures all the right to vote, whether mentally incapacitated or not.  And she is NOT mentally incapacitated anyway. Even if she were, it is immaterial,  she has a right to vote and they have decided she won't be afforded the opportunity.
> 
> Rest assured, I advised my husband to call the Ombudsman on Monday as well as the Election Authority for our County as well.  If he doesn't do it, I will.  This is insufferable.  What makes this even worse, is this facility is one of a national chain with 400 nursing homes in 20 states!  So if they are doing this here, in my little town, where else is it going on?


Well, I would be furious as well!  I think it is a felony to deny someone the right to vote.  Sounds like voter suppression.  Keep us posted, please.  After all, if there was a test to determine if you could vote due to mental capacity, lots of people would flunk it.


----------



## dibbles

@earlene I can't believe this. I would call anyone and everyone until I got results. And hopefully they - whoever they are - will be looking into this chain to ensure that all the residents are able to vote if that is what they want.


----------



## Catscankim

That is infuriating!! What gives them the right! Can you get her an absentee ballot?

Start sending out letters...congress, senators, house of representatives. Heck, send one to the white house. Go to the media. Post it on facebook.
Threaten to take her out of there. Nothing speaks louder than the almighty dollar.

What is the name of this nursing home? I am mad beyond words. They have no right. They are taking the law into their own hands. Hire a lawyer stat. You might be able to get one free for something like this.


----------



## earlene

Catscankim said:


> That is infuriating!! What gives them the right! Can you get her an absentee ballot?
> 
> Start sending out letters...congress, senators, house of representatives. Heck, send one to the white house. Go to the media. Post it on facebook.
> Threaten to take her out of there. Nothing speaks louder than the almighty dollar.
> 
> What is the name of this nursing home? I am mad beyond words. They have no right. They are taking the law into their own hands. Hire a lawyer stat. You might be able to get one free for something like this.


Emails to Senator and Representative done.  Our Congresswoman is always very responsive so I expect to hear back from her soon.  I have posted it on FB. 
Also contacted: League of Women Voters, ACLU, Illinois state Governor

I think that's a good start. I also contacted the Corporate office of the nursing home chain. Maybe that gives them a heads-up, but maybe it will stop them if it is just one facility gone rogue. Or if it's nationwide, maybe it will make them stop if they know someone is going after them and that's good, too. Whatever works. I am a dedicated champion of voter rights.


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> My gripe....
> 
> Back in December I got pulled over on the Turnpike. I was on my way to my best friends funeral. Trying to convince a cop that you are on your way to a funeral and are already late when they pull you over is futile. Anyway, I have a super clean driving record. One little word I heard was "warning", so I threw the paper in the glove box and forgot about it...assuming it was a warning. I was really distressed at the time over going to the funeral, which was almost an hour drive.
> 
> Well it wasn't a warning. I got pulled over on the Turnpike on Wednesday last week, and apparently what I thought was a warning, was a $113 ticket that I never paid. My license is suspended. I never knew. A handful of tickets later, he let me drive to work with a "driving under suspension, without knowledge"...which the last part makes a big difference according to the law lol.
> 
> Soooo, I leave work that night and went home and tried to pay the ticket and associated fines. Which now...since apparently it has been suspended since February (which I didn't know), the court will no longer accept your payment online. Next morning I had to call a 3rd party, I guess sort of a collection type agency. Ticket is paid. She said that they will update the court and DMV.
> 
> I keep checking the websites (dmv and courthouse), finally the courthouse reflects that it has been paid. It hasn't mattered, I needed to go to work. So yes, I have been driving, VERY carefully. And I work an hour away from my house.
> 
> Last night I am leaving work and I get pulled over by a Sheriff who happened to be sitting behind me at a redlight who apparently has nothing better to do at a red light than to run a tag. He let me go with a warning because I work at the hospital, let me park my car back at work and told me that if I get caught driving he would arrest me!! Because now it is driving under suspension WITH knowledge.
> 
> The only thing I could do was drive back, wait a half hour in the parking lot and drive home pooping my pants the whole way.
> 
> I had to call my boss today. Well, I texted her the whole story and waited for her to get over being mad and waited for her to call me LOL. I can't go to work until this is all cleared up.
> 
> In speaking with the person at the DMV today, I have to wait 3-5 business days for the courthouse to update my dmv records. Because of Covid, I have to make an appointment with the DMV to get my driving privilege restored. Appointments are almost a week out, so I went ahead and made an appointment for Tuesday...the first available, in hopes that this is cleared by then.


Yikes!   I just have to say that I always put my car on cruise control when driving on 95 or the Turnpike, because I definitely have a heavy foot and am speeding even without trying.  Sorry you have been having such a problem.  The one thing I used to tell my kids when they were younger - always be respectful when speaking to a police officer - just that along will often get you out of a ticket.  My daughter got a speeding ticket (years ago in Maryland), she was driving down a steep hill and didn't realize that she was speeding.  So when she got pulled over, she said, "I'm sorry officer, I didn't intend to speed, the hill caught me unaware" - she had nothing on her record - so he only gave her a verbal warning, not even a written one.  Sometimes it's only your tone of voice that gets you out of trouble.    Good luck getting back to work.


----------



## Catscankim

I was never disrespectful to the officer. And my tone was very apologetic. Please dont think i was disrespectful in any way. I back the blue.

Funny side note...we have local police stationed at my hospital. I kinda know them all and am very comfortable around cops. Every once in a while i will see a cop at like the gas station etc. HERE which is 50 miles from my hospital. Anyway, i will be like “Hey! Whats up?” And they will look at me like i lost my mind cause they dont know me lol.

A girl i used to work with is married to a martin county cop. Shes like ...they are nuts!! Martin pulls over St lucie county cops and vice versa lol. Good ol small town feel lol. Nothing to do with my original post, but since we morphed into police here is the story lol


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> I was never disrespectful to the officer. And my tone was very apologetic. Please dont think i was disrespectful in any way. I back the blue.
> 
> Funny side note...we have local police stationed at my hospital. I kinda know them all and am very comfortable around cops. Every once in a while i will see a cop at like the gas station etc. HERE which is 50 miles from my hospital. Anyway, i will be like “Hey! Whats up?” And they will look at me like i lost my mind cause they dont know me lol.
> 
> A girl i used to work with is married to a martin county cop. Shes like ...they are nuts!! Martin pulls over St lucie county cops and vice versa lol. Good ol small town feel lol. Nothing to do with my original post, but since we morphed into police here is the story lol


I never meant to suggest that you were not respectful, so please don’t take it that way. It was only a story I was telling and trying to impart my “wisdom” on my children.  My last boss is married to a cop (I worked for her for 17 years) and my current boss is married to a cop (I’ve been working here for 14 years), so I wonder what that says about me! Anyway I socialize with my boss & her hubby fairly frequently (or did before the pandemic) and he’s the one who suggested I set my car on cruise control.


----------



## Loran

Wow a two year thread that is great! I find this entertaining, and am sorry for all of your woes everyone


----------



## earlene

Hubby spoke with MIL today at length to get a take on what the Activities Director told him on the phone about her mental ability to vote, and she was as alert and oriented and sharp witted as ever.  He asked her is she wanted to vote in the election and her response was a resounding, 'Hell, yes, I want to vote! I watched that debate for 90 minutes!  Of course I want to vote!'

To make the whole situation even worse, Hubby's aunt emailed him to relay a conversation she had with her sister (my MIL) before the last election a few months back:  Auntie asked, 'Are you going to vote?' MIL replied, 'I will when they bring my my ballot.'  Which is contradictory to what the staff told my husband in the conversation the other day, which was that MIL had not been 'interested' in voting in the last election (I guess as background - or he had asked if she had requested the absentee ballot last time (CoVid hadn't put the Kabosh on visits or mail and so forth back then, so he had no reason to suspect there was an issue back then. - And why would he?)  So he is now quite suspicious of this whole deal.

AND to make it even worse, his cousin's wife, who is a Social Worker who has worked in nursing homes in a different county in Illinois, said that she has been aware of this kind of thing happening in nursing homes and that it is a problem.  This is 3rd or 4th-hand information, so the wording is really unknown to me at this point, but it is very alarming.

I am thinking of contacting the state's attorney's office now that I know of at least 2 different counties in the state where this has happened in nursing homes, although I cannot attest to the time frame of the other one, and really don't have first-hand knowledge of it either.

Hubby's brother is ready to call an attorney, but Hubby wants to talk to someone else besides the person who told him this.  So Hubby plans to contact the facility Administrator tomorrow and if she is not available, he will speak with the Social Worker, both of whom he has been in contact with a few times over the course of the new company taking over this SNF.  It's only been about a year since they changed ownership, and this issue is brand new to us, so we are really suspicious of the new ownership now.

Yesterday I posted some reviews on a couple of nursing home tracking sites.  Apparently this kind of complaint (denial of or not facilitating the resident's right to vote) gets filed against nursing homes in various places (not just in Illinois), but isn't taken particularly seriously by state & federal inspectors because it 'doesn't cause harm' like a fall or medication errors cause harm.


----------



## lenarenee

earlene said:


> Hubby spoke with MIL today at length to get a take on what the Activities Director told him on the phone about her mental ability to vote, and she was as alert and oriented and sharp witted as ever.  He asked her is she wanted to vote in the election and her response was a resounding, 'Hell, yes, I want to vote! I watched that debate for 90 minutes!  Of course I want to vote!'
> 
> To make the whole situation even worse, Hubby's aunt emailed him to relay a conversation she had with her sister (my MIL) before the last election a few months back:  Auntie asked, 'Are you going to vote?' MIL replied, 'I will when they bring my my ballot.'  Which is contradictory to what the staff told my husband in the conversation the other day, which was that MIL had not been 'interested' in voting in the last election (I guess as background - or he had asked if she had requested the absentee ballot last time (CoVid hadn't put the Kabosh on visits or mail and so forth back then, so he had no reason to suspect there was an issue back then. - And why would he?)  So he is now quite suspicious of this whole deal.
> 
> AND to make it even worse, his cousin's wife, who is a Social Worker who has worked in nursing homes in a different county in Illinois, said that she has been aware of this kind of thing happening in nursing homes and that it is a problem.  This is 3rd or 4th-hand information, so the wording is really unknown to me at this point, but it is very alarming.
> 
> I am thinking of contacting the state's attorney's office now that I know of at least 2 different counties in the state where this has happened in nursing homes, although I cannot attest to the time frame of the other one, and really don't have first-hand knowledge of it either.
> 
> Hubby's brother is ready to call an attorney, but Hubby wants to talk to someone else besides the person who told him this.  So Hubby plans to contact the facility Administrator tomorrow and if she is not available, he will speak with the Social Worker, both of whom he has been in contact with a few times over the course of the new company taking over this SNF.  It's only been about a year since they changed ownership, and this issue is brand new to us, so we are really suspicious of the new ownership now.
> 
> Yesterday I posted some reviews on a couple of nursing home tracking sites.  Apparently this kind of complaint (denial of or not facilitating the resident's right to vote) gets filed against nursing homes in various places (not just in Illinois), but isn't taken particularly seriously by state & federal inspectors because it 'doesn't cause harm' like a fall or medication errors cause harm.




Ok, assuming it's possible this is happening in other states, what can be done to get the word out to people to check with relative? Or, contact our state govt or......?


----------



## earlene

lenarenee said:


> Ok, assuming it's possible this is happening in other states, what can be done to get the word out to people to check with relative? Or, contact our state govt or......?


Lenarenee, perhaps talking to family & friends who talk to other family & other friends is one way to get the word out. It's what we are doing. With wide circles of family & friends spreading the word can become exponential. But without substantiation of particular cases in particular jurisdictions, it seems futile to contact government offices regarding a what really amounts to 'hearsay' (my post on a soapmaking forum is probably hearsay or something like that). So I do hope family & friends will check with their loved ones in nursing homes because disenfranchising the isolated elderly is not a good thing at all.

From our end, we will continue to pursue this as far as possible. Hubby plans to speak personally to our state congresswoman this week as he comes into contact with her periodically in his job. Will that advance it to federal level of government? Maybe, maybe not. State legislators are another level to contact. I did send an email to our governor, but I truly don't know what to expect in terms of response as we don't have a prior relationship. I don't have much confidence in the our state representatives for our district, which is why I went straight to the governor. I really should at least give them the courtesy of informing them of the issue, though. After all it is their job, even if we have different points of view on some matters. Once we have a little more information & have consulted with others, we may have a better idea if or how to go forward in regards to the larger corporation.


----------



## Catscankim

Update on my DMV problem. Omg what a nightmare. It was so stinking crowded. And so many old ppl in line that waited so long only to find out that they needed an appt and turned away. If my visit wasnt urgent i would have given the lady in front of me my appt.

All the id i had was my cut up DL. The girl proceeds to tell me that due to the “Real ID” law that went into effect October 1st, that i needed my birth certificate. She says that i need to make another appt. I am like noooo....I am here to pay my $60 reinstatement fee and get my registration renewed. Finally she let me in....to wait in another line. And hello!! This is florida. No AC?? I thought i was going to pass out. I am used to a mask...all day long. This was crazy. I kept turning to the wall to lower my mask and guppy breathe to get relief.

I got my DL reinstated and my registration renewed for two years. At this point i didnt care about the physical card.

When i got home i went to the DMV website. The LAW she said that was enacted, isnt until October 1st NEXT year. I ordered a new card no problem. And you got to download a temporary pass that lets you drive without the card.

They were literally looking for reasons to turn ppl away. How many went home today because they didnt have documentation for the Real ID law that isnt “real” until next year.

Finally, i get to go back to work today.


----------



## earlene

Yes, that law was postponed another year because of the problems we are having with CoVid, which made it so difficult for people to comply (in person at their DMV's or whatever each state's equivalent agency is called).  

If someone won't be accessing Federal facilities, entering nuclear power plants, and, boarding federally regulated commercial aircraft, they don't really need a REAL ID.  But still, I really don't know what took the states so reluctant to comply with this law to do so.  It was enacted by Congress in 2005, 15 years ago!  I truly don't understand why any state would drag their feet at ensuring safety of nuclear power plants, and the flying public and our federal buildings.


----------



## lenarenee

SMH.  
That Oct 1 struck as really odd. But then I thought, well...Florida has taken a different path than CA so maybe FL didn’t get the extension for some reason.

How frustrating. Glad it’s over !


----------



## Catscankim

Someone needs to tell the DMV people lol. Especially when I had to wait a week for an appt. now its almost a month out to make an appt since i made mine, which i found out today, standing in line. I was not leaving there today without taking care of business. Glad i didnt....cause she was flat out turning me away at first.

When i made my appointment, the only thing it said i needed was proof of residency in my county, because they were only accepting current residents. I brought utility bills with me just in case they didnt accept the cut up DL.


----------



## AliOop

earlene said:


> Yes, that law was postponed another year because of the problems we are having with CoVid, which made it so difficult for people to comply (in person at their DMV's or whatever each state's equivalent agency is called).
> 
> If someone won't be accessing Federal facilities, entering nuclear power plants, and, boarding federally regulated commercial aircraft, they don't really need a REAL ID.  But still, I really don't know what took the states so reluctant to comply with this law to do so.  It was enacted by Congress in 2005, 15 years ago!  I truly don't understand why any state would drag their feet at ensuring safety of nuclear power plants, and the flying public and our federal buildings.


The original law came out of the events of 9/11. The long time period allowed for implementation had to do with all the changes needed to public and private computer systems to deal with the changes. Which is silly, bc we all know that bureaucracy will never change until the deadline looms and is strictly enforced. Besides COVID, the subsequent lack of implementation has a lot to do with the political brouhaha over voting rights, and the ID requirements associated therewith. Not making a political statement here- just explaining why things are stalled.


----------



## earlene

AliOop said:


> The original law came out of the events of 9/11. The long time period allowed for implementation had to do with all the changes needed to public and private computer systems to deal with the changes. Which is silly, bc we all know that bureaucracy will never change until the deadline looms and is strictly enforced. Besides COVID, the subsequent lack of implementation has a lot to do with the political brouhaha over voting rights, and the ID requirements associated therewith. Not making a political statement here- just explaining why things are stalled.


Yeah, I know.  And it's a sad thing that last minute action is the only action some will take (as if I'm one to talk; I do sometimes put things off too long).  And it's a sad thing that some will fight 'it' (whatever 'it' might be) tooth and nail out of stubbornness (IMO).


----------



## Guspuppy

my gripe is minor:
I used to soap exclsuively in ounces. But then my scale quit working even with new batteries, so I went to Target and got a new one. Which said it measured in lb, oz, grams. BUT: I discovered it won't measure in strictly ounces. If you go over 16 oz it switches to lbs and fractions thereof, not lbs+oz. (IE, 1.25 lb, instead of 1 lb 4 oz). I don't want to do math, so now if I'm soaping a lb of oils or less I use oz, but if more then grams. Which is a pain, especially since I no longer have a printer to print out the nice sheet from soap calc, and have to hand write everything.


----------



## earlene

Update on MIL's voting situation: the Ombudsman has responded via email asking for our phone number, which I guess I forgot to include in my message.  

Hubby finally spoke with the Hospital Administrator yesterday.  He left a message on Monday & she did not call back until he left another message on Wednesday.  When visiting is re-instituted (hopefully in the next few days), he will be allowed to hand MIL the absentee ballot request form & she will be allowed to sign it and return it to him, then he will hand-deliver it to the County Election Office.  I asked what she said about the 'test' for mental ability to vote, he said they didn't talk about it.  I don't know why he didn't talk to her about this alleged test the Activities Director claims MIL failed, but he does say he is going to talk to the Ombudsman and also to our State Congresswoman.  

If it were me, I would definitely have addressed the issue with the Administrator head-on. I've done it before when my mother was in an SNF for a few days for respite care, until she was triple dosed with nitropaste and she fell. I took her out of there and back home. A few days respite care is a good idea in theory, but it didn't turn out being restful for any of us.

I have no qualms addressing issues like this with Administrators, Directors of Nursing, or whomever is the appropriate person in charge.  They don't always acknowledge a problem, but at least they learn that I or we know about the problem and they will address it later after I've left, even if they might not admit responsibility.  Usually, however, that outright denial doesn't happen.


----------



## beckster51

Earlene, thanks for the update.  You and I are alike in that I would have told the administrator that what she and her staff were doing was illegal, but I think some people are less confrontive than me - LOL.  I think my husband would have handled it much as yours did.  I hope things work out as they should.


----------



## Daisy

beckster51 said:


> Earlene, thanks for the update.  You and I are alike in that I would have told the administrator that what she and her staff were doing was illegal, but I think some people are less confrontive than me - LOL.  I think my husband would have handled it much as yours did.  I hope things work out as they should.



Opposites attract and the world gets it's balance


----------



## TheGecko

My vent - Website and Branding.

So I found the perfect 'branding'...it just SCREAMS Mid-Century Soaps. I order Business Cards. I ordered a small quantity of product labels to test with my printer. My thought was to order a large quantity of 'generic' labels then print the soap name as needed. Once I was sure they would work, I then would order additional labels for my Lotion Bars and other 'sundries'. 

Business cards arrive and they are perfect. Labels arrive and they are not; or rather, I received individual labels instead of sheet labels. Turns out they don't make that particular label in sheets, but I can apply the design to any number of labels and stickers. Nope. I found ONE out of four labels that are the right size. And even if I wanted to go ahead and use a larger label and trim it, I can't change any of the 'design' elements...just the test. So I contacted the actual designer...she did offer to modify the design for a single label for me and then I could trim it. I'm fine with printing sheets of soap names, but not with trimming a 1000+ labels. In the mean time, I have ordered some clear Return Address Labels that I can print soap names on and then put on my labels.

While this is going on, I'm trying to design a website. I bought the domain and host service last year, but didn't do anything other than park a 'Coming Soon' notice on it. While I have a Degree in Website Design and Development and built a kick-butt website for my old business...that was better than a decade ago. I pulled out all my old school books 'cuz it is NOT like riding a bike and was going to start working on it until I remembered I got a "C" in JavaScript and I would need that for a Shopping Cart. OMG...shopping cart means people gotta be able to pay me and crap...something more to deal with. Okay...let's find a 'shopping cart'. I looked into all that my Host recommended but didn't like the cost of them (you had to pair for the year up front) so after looking around for oh...five or ten minutes...I went with Shopify.

The 'free' templates suck. I tried several of them and didn't like any of them...almost ZERO customization. So okay...let's look at the 'paid' templates. I'm sorry, you want me to pay HOW MUCH for this crap?!? So I go searching for Shopify templates on the WWW. Found a company that sells them. Did the chat thing asking all kinds of questions for about an hour, found a template that I like, fully customizable...font, colors, delete stuff you don't want, can do the WYSIWYG or dive into the code. And for a very reasonable fee, they will upload it, connect my Shopify to my 3rd Part Host, set up all the shipping, taxes, currencies, contact/email. Works out to be less than what Shopify wanted to charge me for their lame crap.

Since the website is fully customizable, might as well customize my brand...let's go find a design service. Everything was going great and I was just getting out my credit card when the conversation stopped. I had mentioned that expected that ownership of my design INCLUDED font name and color numbers, that I didn't have to pay extra. From the silence I guess that wasn't a question they wanted to answer...at least not at my price range. So back to the drawing board.

Seriously...it shouldn't be THIS FREAKING HARD!


----------



## Catscankim

Its not like riding a bike. I used to use paint shop pro, kinda like photoshop. I WROTE tutorials for it. I cant use it no more. I feel like im relearning it all over. But i know stuff....So i bought psp again.

so i start setting up a website, again, i know some stuff. Shopify...my logo background is purple. Noooo. I just want white to match my logo background. Cant get easier than #111111. Finally i find the html code for the home page....no where in there does it have a code for the color. Im like ok...I am out of practice. I send the whole html code to my sister. Its really honestly not there lol.


----------



## msunnerstood

Bitter Creek Candle/supplies have lost their dang mind. I needed an FO I ordered from fb right before Delta shut them down and I figured, heck, they are 2 hours away from me maybe shipping would be quick..

yeah, i dont need it that bad. $20 was the cheepest shipping cost for a 1 ounce bottle of FO that could fit in a small padded envelope. for standard usps shipping in the same state. Thats 4-5 times what it actually costs.


----------



## AliOop

TheGecko said:


> My vent - Website and Branding
> Since the website is fully customizable, might as well customize my brand...let's go find a design service. Everything was going great and I was just getting out my credit card when the conversation stopped. I had mentioned that expected that ownership of my design INCLUDED font name and color numbers, that I didn't have to pay extra. From the silence I guess that wasn't a question they wanted to answer...at least not at my price range. So back to the drawing board.
> Seriously...it shouldn't be THIS FREAKING HARD!


Oh, I feel your pain... I created an online course with great content that has sold well. But before it launched, my problem was that I know what I like, but I don't know how to translate that into a webpage. 

First I paid not one but TWO different web "designers." Their design capabilities were no better than my own (in other words, lousy and amateur-looking). Then I found a designer on Fiverr who created the logo, provided it in umpteen different e-formats, provided all the font names and color numbers, and made a mock-up of several possible web pages. The one thing she didn't do was actually create the pages on the website, but I found someone else to do that on the cheap since they didn't have to design anything - just implement it using the stuff she had designed. 

I'd be happy to send along her info if you want to PM me. Her services were more than I wanted to pay, but about equal to the combined cost of the two failed "designers" whose work was beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Catscankim

I finally got called back to my other job, which is just per diem at another hospital. Its nice getting a paycheck on opposite weeks of my FT job.

I quickly remembered how much i freakin hate this place.

All of my computer access was deactivated because i hadnt’t been there since covid started. No biggie. Supervisor puts me on hold with the help desk. Hold, hold hold. I am super impatient. I have a friend in IT, so i text her. She gets me back online before the help desk picks up lol. Supervisor is annoyed that i didn't go through the help desk.

I basically became the other techs transporter for the day because she felt that i needed to relearn the emergency room layout. Kim grab bed 17. Kim when you come back can you grab this guy in the waiting room. I did not scan one single patient all day.

Then i didnt have access to something else on the computer so i had to call the help desk again, given specific instructions not to call my friend in IT. Grrrrr. WHY???

I pull orders off of the printer, girl says, “Kim, can you just, not”. I says...”sorry, just getting into the flow here. Anyway, im gonna go grab this guy.“ She tells me no, that the guy is too critical, and shes gonna get him herself. WHAT!!!???? Whatever...

Go for it you stupid prissy curse word curse word valley girl....(in my head) lol. I kept my cool. First day back and all lol.

Im a hardened, seasoned, thick-skinned CT tech who works in a TRAUMA hospital. 25 years! Minus 8 years that i was a supervisor at a non trauma hospital.

so she walks in with the old guy with a bloodied up head. I sat on the other side of the window and watched her struggle lol. She gets mad (expected). And yells at me to help her. This was the most oddly satisfying moment of my life. I was perfectly nice to her until this point. I walked in, put my gloves on and told her that i wasnt sure if i was qualified 

Im not used to this crap lol. This hospital is in a more affluent part of florida, and the techs act just as snooty as their rich foundation members. Not sure that we are a good fit lol.

edit...and i forgot to add. At the end of my shift, my supervisor casually lets me know his wife has covid (also a ct tech at another hospital), but its ok, so far he's negative . Really??


----------



## Catscankim

@earlene ... is there any update on your MIL voting situation?


----------



## norrysoaper

I used a FO from WSP that I've used for hundreds of bars in the past with perfect results.  The exact same recipe and the FO riced, and started accelerating.  I check back at WSP's website, and noticed the last few months other people are complaining about the same thing.  There description still says it behaves well, and does not rice or accelerate.  I sent an email to their customer support a few weeks ago about changing their description to rice's, and accelerates.  I purchase from them regularly may $1000 every few months, and now I'm having second thoughts about a company that dose not listen to their customers.   I think I just may have to shop elsewhere.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Hmmm. That's odd. I recently had an excellent experience with their customer service. When others chimed in we were in agreement that WSP is doing much better lately. I noticed that your complaint is rather unusual and requires special attention so I would cut them a little slack. At the very least, before dumping them, give it another go. Try contacting the person who helped me.
Anna Severt
*[email protected]*

Good luck!


----------



## Catscankim

How annoying lol

Last month I brought out a bunch of soaps that I sold to friends. My one friend was in the hospital, and her husband bought three soaps from me as a gift for her. He said she loved homemade soap (which I knew)

Anyway, I saw her last night, had a discussion on how she was feeling, and handed her one of my tester salt bars. I had like 8 with me. Just little guest bar sized. She was disappointed looking and reluctantly took one. Then she got all crappy...”my husband bought three of these from you a few weeks ago and I HATE them.“ Dang, what do I say to that? And her husband (a real sweetheart) bought them for her as a gift since she was in the hospital.

But she continued on to tell me that the only reason that she will try the salt bar is because it is unscented. I explained that it WAS scented, you just cannot smell it anymore...nature of the salt etc. This was a weird side of her to me. We have been to each other's houses for dinner, been to bbqs together ,i moved a sofa for her when her husband had back surgery, etc. We have a great history.

I asked her what she didn't like about the soaps (i mean, is there someting wrong with the soap?). She starts rambling on about how they stink!! I told her that I would be happy to exchange them for some of my lavender EO bars (not even sure at this point if she had used hers yet). She just kept going on and on about how they stunk.  “i will never use them." She was far from polite about it. I wasn't sure if I should offer her money back or what. I didn't FORCE him to buy them LOL. But I did offer the exchange, which she said she was going to regift them instead. 

Ok, so deciding to just end it at that, she got even more unreasonable. She asked me what were in the salt bars. They arent labeled, they are just testers. I proudly ran off the short list of ingredients in them, and lye. OMG the look on her face like she had a lump of dog poop in her hand lol.

Before she got to say anything, i casually said that you cant make soap without lye. Its not there after the soapmaking process. She screeches out... theres _lye_ in your soap?!! And handed it back to me, without even hearing anything i just said about the lye. It wasnt worth expaining it any further to her. All i told her was to google it, and maybe one weekend we could get together and make soap. That finally shut her up.

None of you know me IRL, this was the calmest mad i have ever been lol. Only cause it was her. It wasnt because she didnt like the scents, it was her condescending and embarrassing public reaction to them. How’s this...” im sure the are lovely, jose should have known i dont like scented stuff.” I would have left right then and there and picked up some unscented ones and GIVEN them to her.

I dunno, maybe when they sucked her kidney stone out they got part of her brain too.

I was super stoked when ppl heard that i had soap with me they started gathering around...then finding out it was free was a bonus lol. I purposely saved one for her. I just saw her last week and she never mentioned the soaps that her husband bought.

I bought her a glass of wine and told her to let me know if there were any EOs that she would like to see in my future soaps and she seemed ok after that lol.

I got home and was really perplexed about her reaction. Then I remembered that she took some sort of two week online class and is now an online certificate holder for being a “ master naturalist“ or something. I guess thats it lol. I dunno. It was all kind of out of character for her.


----------



## AliOop

@Catscankim you could bring her old-fashioned pretzels (or olives), and while she's chewing, casually mention that these are made with lye, but thankfully they taste sooo much better than soap.


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> @Catscankim you could bring her old-fashioned pretzels (or olives), and while she's chewing, casually mention that these are made with lye, but thankfully they taste sooo much better than soap.


I was gonna mention the pretzels...didnt know about the olives


----------



## AliOop

@Catscankim are we related? Same sarcasm gene for sure  although I have learned not to actually blurt it out to people. Most of the time. Well, sometimes anyway


----------



## Catscankim

I have a habit of blurting it out. And you can add a lot of f bombs in there cause thats how i talk LOL.

13 years out of philly and i still sound like a scene out of goodfellas


----------



## earlene

Catscankim said:


> @earlene ... is there any update on your MIL voting situation?



Yes, my husband was able to visit her face-to-face and get her signature on her request for mail-in ballot and he hand-delivered it to the Voter Registrar office.  They said it would be mailed out to her that very day (or the next day - not sure of which).  That was 3 days ago.  I think it's cutting it too close myself, but he thinks he can still get her completed ballot back to the Voter Registration Office on or before Nov. 3rd.  He asked the nursing home administrator to NOT forward it to him as that causes a delay, but to give it directly to her to complete herself.  They have been forwarding all her mail to him since the pandemic started, and that's just adding to the delays of everything that she has to take action on.  Either way, he plans to pick up the completed ballot from her so he can hand-deliver it himself so her vote gets counted.  Neither of us trust the nursing home to do the appropriate follow up on this given what already happened, in spite of our addressing the issue with the administrator.


----------



## starlightsteward

After my very first 4 batches of CP soap went well -- had a soap night from Hell.

I had purchased some ivory shea butter from amazon, and only realized after melting it and adding it to my other base oils that there was so much lint and blue plastic specks.

I had to filter all my oils through a paper towel because my mesh sieve was not fine enough, and during that process somehow lost 400 g of base oils??? 

So I had to replace the oils proportionately, which took mental math and me screaming at Siri for calculations while covered in oils.

Did the math wrong, and ended up with 200 g more oils, so had to add some more lye/water to my cooling solution -- HOPING that the lye ratio and whatever my new true oil %'s were would still make soap.

The ivory shea didn't even make it much less yellow, because my blue mica made a pale green batter.

THEN - the winter festival fragrance I blind bought ended up being horrendous and gross to me (a sickly and way too greeny pine scent) - but ironically the soft green may have been a better fit anyway.

I ended up throwing out the overflow batter after filling my two loaves because I was DONE.

Now i have 12 oz extra of this fragrance I dont ever want to use again.

It was a night of soap hell and expletives, and I am pretty sure my neighbors are making mental notes never to say hi to whoever emerges from our apartment.


----------



## lenarenee

Catscankim said:


> How annoying lol
> 
> Last month I brought out a bunch of soaps that I sold to friends. My one friend was in the hospital, and her husband bought three soaps from me as a gift for her. He said she loved homemade soap (which I knew)
> 
> Anyway, I saw her last night, had a discussion on how she was feeling, and handed her one of my tester salt bars. I had like 8 with me. Just little guest bar sized. She was disappointed looking and reluctantly took one. Then she got all crappy...”my husband bought three of these from you a few weeks ago and I HATE them.“ Dang, what do I say to that? And her husband (a real sweetheart) bought them for her as a gift since she was in the hospital.
> 
> But she continued on to tell me that the only reason that she will try the salt bar is because it is unscented. I explained that it WAS scented, you just cannot smell it anymore...nature of the salt etc. This was a weird side of her to me. We have been to each other's houses for dinner, been to bbqs together ,i moved a sofa for her when her husband had back surgery, etc. We have a great history.
> 
> I asked her what she didn't like about the soaps (i mean, is there someting wrong with the soap?). She starts rambling on about how they stink!! I told her that I would be happy to exchange them for some of my lavender EO bars (not even sure at this point if she had used hers yet). She just kept going on and on about how they stunk.  “i will never use them." She was far from polite about it. I wasn't sure if I should offer her money back or what. I didn't FORCE him to buy them LOL. But I did offer the exchange, which she said she was going to regift them instead.
> 
> Ok, so deciding to just end it at that, she got even more unreasonable. She asked me what were in the salt bars. They arent labeled, they are just testers. I proudly ran off the short list of ingredients in them, and lye. OMG the look on her face like she had a lump of dog poop in her hand lol.
> 
> Before she got to say anything, i casually said that you cant make soap without lye. Its not there after the soapmaking process. She screeches out... theres _lye_ in your soap?!! And handed it back to me, without even hearing anything i just said about the lye. It wasnt worth expaining it any further to her. All i told her was to google it, and maybe one weekend we could get together and make soap. That finally shut her up.
> 
> None of you know me IRL, this was the calmest mad i have ever been lol. Only cause it was her. It wasnt because she didnt like the scents, it was her condescending and embarrassing public reaction to them. How’s this...” im sure the are lovely, jose should have known i dont like scented stuff.” I would have left right then and there and picked up some unscented ones and GIVEN them to her.
> 
> I dunno, maybe when they sucked her kidney stone out they got part of her brain too.
> 
> I was super stoked when ppl heard that i had soap with me they started gathering around...then finding out it was free was a bonus lol. I purposely saved one for her. I just saw her last week and she never mentioned the soaps that her husband bought.
> 
> I bought her a glass of wine and told her to let me know if there were any EOs that she would like to see in my future soaps and she seemed ok after that lol.
> 
> I got home and was really perplexed about her reaction. Then I remembered that she took some sort of two week online class and is now an online certificate holder for being a “ master naturalist“ or something. I guess thats it lol. I dunno. It was all kind of out of character for her.



Wonder if her medical concerns really got to her.  IDK. But I love, love, love how you offered to invite her over to make soap together!  That takes the discussion to another level I think because you not only defended the use of lye, told her to google it herself - and because you're so confident a reasonable person will see the "the light" - was willing to soap with her.

But yeah - why not just say - "I prefer unscented". And...wouldn't her husband have known she doesn't want scent?


----------



## earlene

MIL's vote has been turned into the Country Voting Registar office, so her vote will count.

Gripe:  Someone in our neighborhood, I suspect a next-door neighbor, left this on our doorstep sometime this evening or after dark:

An empty bent beer can, an empty package for face masks and a note saying, "Please pick up your trash!" with a stupid smiley face in red ink.

Not only do we not drink beer, we also have not purchased a cardboard package of face masks, and neither one of us has drank any alcoholic beverage for over 20 years each.  It's insulting and passive aggressive and has nothing to do with us.  It simply makes me angry that a neighbor would be so (I can't even come up with the word for this!)

Of our next door neighbors, we have shared the cost of cutting down a tree between our two properties on the West side and with the neighbor on to the East shared cutting up another tree that was felled by a storm and gave them all the fire-wood because we don't use our fireplace and they do use theirs.  That either of these two neighbors would do something so blatantly rude infuriates me. 

Trash pick up day was Thursday; maybe the garbage truck spilled the stuff after emptying one of our other neighbors' trash cans.  It wouldn't be the first time such a thing has happened.

It's not the first time some random empty beer can has ended up somewhere on the street that I have chosen to pick up and put into a trash can because it was unsightly.  Our neighbors across the street used to have parties where the guests would leave an empty on the street when they got into their trucks to drive away.  It was annoying when they parked on our side of the street and left an empty in front of our house, but I never so much as considered such a childish passive aggressive move as to leave a note and the empty beer can on the neighbor's door-step.  

Geeze Louise!

Since we don't have a camera watching our front door, I guess I'll never know unless I actually see something like this happen again.  It makes me want to put a porch cam on my front door.  

I had already been thinking of getting some solar garden lights for around the front and side yard; maybe if we had those, someone passing by the lights would get my attention if they tried to sneak up and leave strange crap on my front step.


----------



## Catscankim

earlene said:


> MIL's vote has been turned into the Country Voting Registar office, so her vote will count.
> 
> Gripe:  Someone in our neighborhood, I suspect a next-door neighbor, left this on our doorstep sometime this evening or after dark:
> 
> An empty bent beer can, an empty package for face masks and a note saying, "Please pick up your trash!" with a stupid smiley face in red ink.
> 
> Not only do we not drink beer, we also have not purchased a cardboard package of face masks, and neither one of us has drank any alcoholic beverage for over 20 years each.  It's insulting and passive aggressive and has nothing to do with us.  It simply makes me angry that a neighbor would be so (I can't even come up with the word for this!)
> 
> Of our next door neighbors, we have shared the cost of cutting down a tree between our two properties on the West side and with the neighbor on to the East shared cutting up another tree that was felled by a storm and gave them all the fire-wood because we don't use our fireplace and they do use theirs.  That either of these two neighbors would do something so blatantly rude infuriates me.
> 
> Trash pick up day was Thursday; maybe the garbage truck spilled the stuff after emptying one of our other neighbors' trash cans.  It wouldn't be the first time such a thing has happened.
> 
> It's not the first time some random empty beer can has ended up somewhere on the street that I have chosen to pick up and put into a trash can because it was unsightly.  Our neighbors across the street used to have parties where the guests would leave an empty on the street when they got into their trucks to drive away.  It was annoying when they parked on our side of the street and left an empty in front of our house, but I never so much as considered such a childish passive aggressive move as to leave a note and the empty beer can on the neighbor's door-step.
> 
> Geeze Louise!
> 
> Since we don't have a camera watching our front door, I guess I'll never know unless I actually see something like this happen again.  It makes me want to put a porch cam on my front door.
> 
> I had already been thinking of getting some solar garden lights for around the front and side yard; maybe if we had those, someone passing by the lights would get my attention if they tried to sneak up and leave strange crap on my front step.


Well thats annoying. It could only be one of those two neighbors? Our trashguys spill stuff all the time, and its windy a lot. If something is in my yard, i just pick it up figuring it was the trash service.

Just yesterday the trash guys left my can sideways and opened on the ground with some of my own trash laying in front of it (evidence is the mic ultra beer cans lol). I was in a hurry for work, so decided to get it when i got home. One of my neighbors put the trashcan upright and put the cans in it...

I love my doorbell cam lol.

I am so happy that your MIL got her vote in. I still cant fathom why they thought the had the power to take away the rights of a US citizen. What did it matter to them?? And COVID has nothing to do with it. There are plenty of ways to vote these days.


----------



## earlene

Yeah, I'm thinking it was probably the trash guys + the wind, OR, the wind + some other person who tossed the can + the wind.  But I don't know where the mask cardboard packaging came from; I sort of doubt it came from the same kid as tossed the beer can, IF it was a kid.  More likely it was a spilled trash can and the wind.  Still, to make an assumption like that and put a note on my porch just makes no sense to me at all.  Maybe it was on the outer perimeter of our yard, which is the only thing that makes sense as to why it would be placed on our doorstep.  That's why I figured one of our neighbors on the left or right of us.  I mean if was out in the street, I think Hubby would have noticed it when he came home today & drove up into the driveway.

The voting thing is really bizarre and makes me wonder still, and I am now unable to ever trust them in the same way ever again, I suspect.  This is the first time we have heard anything like this happening in this nursing home, and because there is a recent change of ownership, I suspect it is related to the corporation.  I don't think it was being done previously, but I cannot be sure of it.  I Kind of think a nursing home wouldn't want to make that kind of thing public knowledge, because it really makes them look bad.


----------



## Megan

Well, the mice that inhabit my basement have finally made an appearance upstairs now as well. Hopefully they haven’t gotten to the soap room, and there are no signs there so far, but they did manage to do this to a bunch of personal soaps I have stored in my bathroom.




Edited to add: I’m not too happy with this freeloader... however adorable she may be


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

My gripe is my soap has soda ash' ugh eye roll .


----------



## KimW

earlene said:


> MIL's vote has been turned into the Country Voting Registar office, so her vote will count.
> 
> Gripe:  Someone in our neighborhood, I suspect a next-door neighbor, left this on our doorstep sometime this evening or after dark:
> 
> An empty bent beer can, an empty package for face masks and a note saying, "Please pick up your trash!" with a stupid smiley face in red ink.


Yay on MIL getting her vote in!
BOOOOOOOO on the note leaver!  I say start mentioning it to everyone and anyone in the neighborhood,  "[This happened], can you believe how asinine (perhaps that's the word you were looking for...twas my mother's fav) some people can be?"  I had a very passive aggressive teen in the house for a few years.  LOL


----------



## earlene

Megan said:


> Well, the mice that inhabit my basement have finally made an appearance upstairs now as well. Hopefully they haven’t gotten to the soap room, and there are no signs there so far, but they did manage to do this to a bunch of personal soaps I have stored in my bathroom.View attachment 51111
> 
> Edited to add: I’m not too happy with this freeloader... however adorable she may beView attachment 51113


Megan, I feel for you about the gnawed on soaps.  I'd spray with alcohol and probably trim the edges to get rid of the roughness and find a new place to store them.

We use pest repelling electronic devices that are still safe for cats. Every since I plugged them in around the house, the mice that used to come inside from outdoors, have never returned. We did have mice run through here a few times before that, so I know the devices work.

Some cats are hunters and some are not, so I hope you love her anyway.


----------



## Catscankim

Megan said:


> Well, the mice that inhabit my basement have finally made an appearance upstairs now as well. Hopefully they haven’t gotten to the soap room, and there are no signs there so far, but they did manage to do this to a bunch of personal soaps I have stored in my bathroom.View attachment 51111
> 
> Edited to add: I’m not too happy with this freeloader... however adorable she may beView attachment 51113


I bought a house that had been empty for a few years, so it apparently became a mouse-house. I ended up getting two cats, one was a mouser, the other was a freeloader lol.

My mouser would get up into the drop ceiling, grab a mouse and run out side with it. Come back in and repeat. She single handedly exterminated my house of the mice while the freeloader sat back and got fat.


----------



## Lin19687

It's cold brrrr


----------



## GemstonePony

I know it's frivolous, and apparently I'm certifiably insane for thinking this, but I had a thought: what if there were lab chemistry aprons that were functional AND comfortable for women AND (this is where it gets really crazy) had some cute elements somewhere -anywhere- on them?
I mean, I don't REALLY need one, but I'm a little surprised that a change in the color of the entire thing is the only nod to individualization I'm seeing. Oh, and some of them are nominally adjustable, if they're really fancy. 

Also, I want to gripe about the functionality of the designs I'm seeing because I think they could be better, but I'm going to add this instead: while most of us don't get our dream jobs when we grow up, we usually start with something when we're young and adapt or settle from there. Most little girls want to be ballerinas or fashionistas, and boys average police officer or firefighters, with a mix of whatever mommy or daddy do thrown in. They all gravitate towards whatever job makes the people who do it look cool. I have yet to meet a child who dreams of a job where they look like a potato.
Rant over.


----------



## msunnerstood

My mom was finally released from skilled nursing today. You may remember she fell and broke her hip and wrist in August.
Well, what should have been good news changed when the NP said as I was leaving "Oh we made an appt for your mom with her GP to follow up on the Gastric Mass they saw on the CT"

The CT they did in August the day she fell. Not one Doctor or nurse in the ER, Then the hospital and the skilled nursing facility told my mom or I about a mass. 2 Months, not a thing done or any follow-up and not a word to either of us.

We had a right to know and they had a duty to tell us so we could make decisions. 2 months lost to us.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

msunnerstood said:


> We had a right to know and they had a duty to tell us so we could make decisions. 2 months lost to us.


Grrrr.


----------



## Catscankim

msunnerstood said:


> My mom was finally released from skilled nursing today. You may remember she fell and broke her hip and wrist in August.
> Well, what should have been good news changed when the NP said as I was leaving "Oh we made an appt for your mom with her GP to follow up on the Gastric Mass they saw on the CT"
> 
> The CT they did in August the day she fell. Not one Doctor or nurse in the ER, Then the hospital and the skilled nursing facility told my mom or I about a mass. 2 Months, not a thing done or any follow-up and not a word to either of us.
> 
> We had a right to know and they had a duty to tell us so we could make decisions. 2 months lost to us.


Thats crazy!! I am so sorry...

Call the hospitals medical records department and request all of her records, including the Radiology and lab reports. You will probably need a note from your mother to pick them up yourself unless you are her power of attorney, then you can just get them yourself. Bring a copy of her DL or ID, and your own.

Get a CD of the ct scan from Radiology.

The reason you need all of this is for “your own (moms) records“. If you tell them that its for your doctor, they will tell you that your doctor already has access to the records/results. You have the right to your own medical records.

I presume that since they didnt tell you about it, they didnt biopsy it either. This makes me so angry.

Was she an inpatient at the hospital, or just an ER visit then SNF?

Statute of limitations on a medical claim is two years...i am sure someone here can give better legal advice than me, if you plan that route. If you need help navigating hospital blue tape and medical jargon, let me know.

How is your mother? Is she eating ok and all that?


----------



## msunnerstood

Catscankim said:


> Thats crazy!! I am so sorry...
> 
> Call the hospitals medical records department and request all of her records, including the Radiology and lab reports. You will probably need a note from your mother to pick them up yourself unless you are her power of attorney, then you can just get them yourself. Bring a copy of her DL or ID, and your own.
> 
> Get a CD of the ct scan from Radiology.
> 
> The reason you need all of this is for “your own (moms) records“. If you tell them that its for your doctor, they will tell you that your doctor already has access to the records/results. You have the right to your own medical records.
> 
> I presume that since they didnt tell you about it, they didnt biopsy it either. This makes me so angry.
> 
> Was she an inpatient at the hospital, or just an ER visit then SNF?
> 
> Statute of limitations on a medical claim is two years...i am sure someone here can give better legal advice than me, if you plan that route. If you need help navigating hospital blue tape and medical jargon, let me know.
> 
> How is your mother? Is she eating ok and all that?


Im her POA. I requested full medical records this morning including imaging CD's. She was ER where she had the CT scan but then transferred to IP for wrist surgery at another hospital, then back to SNF.

no, no biopsy, zero follow up. I know people will suggest its nothing if they didnt follow up but the NP also told me her hemoglobin had been running low and thats not a great sign.

She's eating but has been complaining of back pain a lot.

I should mention she had small cell cancer that moved to her spine in 2006 that left her paralyzed but that she beat.


----------



## Catscankim

She needs a follow up appt ASAP with her GP. If its not soon, according to what the NP said her appt is, call the office. Maybe get her in quicker, considering her low hemoglobin. Go from there....

There are a few nurses on here, hopefully they can chime in


----------



## earlene

The back pain could be referred pain.  I agree with Catscankim; call her GP and ask if she can be seen sooner, based on the 4 criteria: mass on scan (& specify the date of the scan); low hemoglobin, contiued back pain, history of cancer _explaining the situation as matter-of-factly as you can_.  Also ask if the Dr would like any tests prior to the visit, as it can save a lot of time with that first visit.  (More scans, more blood work, etc.)  Even if the appt is soon, still call and ask if pre-visit tests are in order.  I'm surprised the NP didn't suggest that herself.

I know it's hard not to get emotional about this, but when you talk with the medical staff, try to remain as calm and clear and matter of fact as you can, as it will help you mom far better than excess emotion.  AND remember to write down any & all questions or points for which you need answers or clarification.  And make notes to help you remember what the answers or clarification are.   Written notes can help you remain calm and written questions on a list you carry with you to the appt can help you stay on track.

Also make sure to bring a current list of all her medications from all sources.  You probably already know that, though.


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> The back pain could be referred pain.  I agree with Catscankim; call her GP and ask if she can be seen sooner, based on the 4 criteria: mass on scan (& specify the date of the scan); low hemoglobin, contiued back pain, history of cancer _explaining the situation as matter-of-factly as you can_.  Also ask if the Dr would like any tests prior to the visit, as it can save a lot of time with that first visit.  (More scans, more blood work, etc.)  Even if the appt is soon, still call and ask if pre-visit tests are in order.  I'm surprised the NP didn't suggest that herself.
> 
> I know it's hard not to get emotional about this, but when you talk with the medical staff, try to remain as calm and clear and matter of fact as you can, as it will help you mom far better than excess emotion.  AND remember to write down any & all questions or points for which you need answers or clarification.  And make notes to help you remember what the answers or clarification are.   Written notes can help you remain calm and written questions on a list you carry with you to the appt can help you stay on track.
> 
> Also make sure to bring a current list of all her medications from all sources.  You probably already know that, though.


Thank you all for your support and suggestions. It is very difficult to remain calm but I am holding my tongue and info gathering. I have to tell my mom but not until her records get here so I can give her more information


----------



## Dawni

Huuuugs @msunnerstood for you and your mom


----------



## BattleGnome

My cat wiped a dingleberry. On me. In the middle of the night. I have to be up in 4 hours. I can still smell it


----------



## Catscankim

BattleGnome said:


> My cat wiped a dingleberry. On me. In the middle of the night. I have to be up in 4 hours. I can still smell it


Eewww lol.


----------



## Catscankim

My gripe, then i think im going to bed lol.

my best guy-friend from philly...I send or mail him stuff all the time on holidays, bdays etc. Last week i was on the phone with him and he covidly reminded me that his bday was coming up. Which i remembered, just forgot to get him something.

We talk every night, and everytime he calls, im always like “Alexa!!! Turn off the radio!” after i answer the phone, and he always teases me for yelling at poor Alexa. 

So after he reminded me that his bday was coming up...I quickly jumped onto amazon and ordered something to have delivered to his house. An Alexa!! I was so proud at my choice cause Alexa is part of our convo every night lol. Sometimes i put him on speakerphone and we play 20 questions lol. Hes always like “Alexa, whos Kims best friend“ just to hear it say that he is lol.

He's like oh, you are just now ordering something for my bday??  *He only knew cause i asked for his address. *

This guy has the weirdest intuition. Never lie to him, he will always know lol. Its eerie. Super detective.

Alexa was supposed to be there for his bday, but it didn't arrive until a week later. And now he is complaining about not knowing how to use it, that the outlet/plug that came with it isnt useful. User manual is online.... AND hes upset that he now needs an Amazon acct.

So im kidding with him...maybe we can put our alexas on speakerphone to argue with each other. He really hates the alexa, lol. Half of me feels bad that he hates it, the other half is thinking “ungreatful sucker.”

I get it, he is technically challenged lol. But he always seems to have fun with MY alexa. Over the phone. 1100 miles away. So i got him his own and i thought he would enjoy it. Apparently it is stressing him out LOL


----------



## Megan

Catscankim said:


> Apparently it is stressing him out LOL


I feel like Alexa stresses everyone out while they learn to use it...then intermittently as she "messes up", doesn't listen, etc.


----------



## Kari Howie

Megan said:


> I feel like Alexa stresses everyone out while they learn to use it...then intermittently as she "messes up", doesn't listen, etc.


Just like Siri. She rarely gets anything right.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

> Sometimes i put him on speakerphone and we play 20 questions lol. Hes always like “Alexa, whos Kims best friend“ just to hear it say that he is lol.


You play 20 questions on Alexa?! Cool. 
So, I'm new to Alexa and she is fast becoming my best friend. I'm embarrassed to admit, while shuffling around all alone, I talk to her, out loud, sometimes... _"Now, just where did I leave my iphone... ??? Alexa, call my iphone. ... Ah, got it. ... Thanks." _When I want to listen to music, I say,_ "Alexa, play music." _and she says_, "Here's a playlist I made just for you." _What's not to like?


----------



## earlene

I really should hook up the Alexa my husband gave me a year or two ago!  My heavens, I have put that off.  He must be insulted, but he never has brought it up.  He figured I'd really like it because my GPS is voice activated and I use that feature constantly while driving.  And I told him how much fun it was when visiting my brother, talking to his Alexa.


----------



## Kari Howie

My daughter’s roommate from college works at Google. She puts a piece of opaque tape over the camera on her laptop. And I know Siri is always listening to me when she thinks I’m talking to her when I say to my husband “Hey, Jerry!” Therefore I’m leery of another portal of electronic entry, like Alexa, coming into our house. So I talk to myself and Mimsy the cat (all the time) when my husband’s not around. Mimsy is quite a good conversationalist, in so far as she’s good at meowing in a myriad of tones that I actually understand....I need to get out more.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Then there was the time I was watching a movie about a widow living in a retirement community. Every time she called out to her Alexa, my Alexa answered.


----------



## Kari Howie

Kind of like when my dog barks when a TV dog barks.


----------



## Catscankim

Zany_in_CO said:


> You play 20 questions on Alexa?! Cool.
> So, I'm new to Alexa and she is fast becoming my best friend. I'm embarrassed to admit, while shuffling around all alone, I talk to her, out loud, sometimes... _"Now, just where did I leave my iphone... ??? Alexa, call my iphone. ... Ah, got it. ... Thanks." _When I want to listen to music, I say,_ "Alexa, play music." _and she says_, "Here's a playlist I made just for you." _What's not to like?


Alexa comes preprogrammed with 20 questions. At least mine did. Just ask her to play.

BTW, she almost always gets it lol. Unless my friend plays lol. I had a few girls over for drinks once. Everybody was fascinated with Alexa. She became the life of the party.

I am like it is yes or no questions. Kelli is up. “Is it more that 50 lbs?” Kelli...umm, i guess so. “Sorry, I didnt get that. Is it an animal” Kelli...its a person. SMH. Yes or no kelli, yes or no lol.


----------



## TheGecko

So I went to Urgent Care on Saturday...a couple of spider bites and ear infections (yes, both ears).  I got some topical stuff and drops.  The topical stuff is working just fine...swelling has gone down on both bites.  The ears...I think I'm going to have to head back to Urgent Care.

My 'gripe'...the doctor's notes.  It says that I refused oral antibiotics...I did not.  I would have been happy to take them since ear drops are a pain in the butt and the reason why I am not at work.  It also says that I refused to consider that I had a skin infection as opposed to bug bits.  What the heck?!?  We didn't even discuss 'skin infection'.


----------



## lenarenee

Kari Howie said:


> My daughter’s roommate from college works at Google. She puts a piece of opaque tape over the camera on her laptop. And I know Siri is always listening to me when she thinks I’m talking to her when I say to my husband “Hey, Jerry!” Therefore I’m leery of another portal of electronic entry, like Alexa, coming into our house. So I talk to myself and Mimsy the cat (all the time) when my husband’s not around. Mimsy is quite a good conversationalist, in so far as she’s good at meowing in a myriad of tones that I actually understand....I need to get out more.



Me too!  Even with the camera settings turned off - someone/program can access your computer and turn the camera on and take a photo/video.  Not kidding. 
It happened to me - the red light next to the camera lens suddenly turned on one day!


----------



## Kari Howie

lenarenee said:


> Me too!  Even with the camera settings turned off - someone/program can access your computer and turn the camera on and take a photo/video.  Not kidding.
> It happened to me - the red light next to the camera lens suddenly turned on one day!


Spies!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I'm good and tired of covid! but in my heart feeling our world will never be the same' some for the positive & negative.  Stay safe .


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

lenarenee said:


> Me too!  Even with the camera settings turned off - someone/program can access your computer and turn the camera on and take a photo/video.  Not kidding.
> It happened to me - the red light next to the camera lens suddenly turned on one day!





Kari Howie said:


> Spies!


My daughter was @ a girls / friends night get together' they were discussing a mutual friend that was having problems' all being concerned' then suddenly Alexia chimed in and said " Should I call  suicide helpline " That flipped them all out!. Yes we are being monitored all the time' through our electronic devices. I too cover my phone & computer cameras.


----------



## KimW

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I too cover my phone & computer cameras.


Yep - and when Alexa isn't in use, it's unplugged.  She's just a big busy-body, that one.


----------



## KimW

Having one of those days when I THINK everyone is stupid, except for me.  Imma gonna drink this tea, have some chocolate, make some soap and then make some bread.  Quietly, very quietly, with my mouth shut.


----------



## TheGecko

Kari Howie said:


> And I know Siri is always listening to me when she thinks I’m talking to her when I say to my husband “Hey, Jerry!” Therefore I’m leery of another portal of electronic entry, like Alexa, coming into our house.



Of course these types of devises are always "on"...how else are they to respond on demand when you say "Hey Siri" or "Hey Alexa"?  They are no different than those Furbies...always on, always listening.  It's why I log out of everything, why I don't 'save' passwords.


----------



## earlene

TheGecko said:


> So I went to Urgent Care on Saturday...a couple of spider bites and ear infections (yes, both ears).  I got some topical stuff and drops.  The topical stuff is working just fine...swelling has gone down on both bites.  The ears...I think I'm going to have to head back to Urgent Care.
> 
> My 'gripe'...the doctor's notes.  It says that I refused oral antibiotics...I did not.  I would have been happy to take them since ear drops are a pain in the butt and the reason why I am not at work.  It also says that I refused to consider that I had a skin infection as opposed to bug bits.  What the heck?!?  We didn't even discuss 'skin infection'.


I'd call the Urgent Care and complain about that and request the oral meds since they were not offered.

Why a doctor would think you refused both those things seems a little strange, unless he/she misunderstood what was going on in the conversation.  

I sometimes have trouble knowing what is being said due to my hearing impairment; and wearing masks during medical appointments only complicates communication.  But it's mostly related to my hearing.  Perhaps the doctor did not speak clearly enough and/or did not hear well enough to realize that perhaps there was some miscommunication and assumed incorrectly that you both understood each other.


----------



## TheGecko

earlene said:


> I'd call the Urgent Care and complain about that and request the oral meds since they were not offered.
> 
> Why a doctor would think you refused both those things seems a little strange, unless he/she misunderstood what was going on in the conversation.
> 
> I sometimes have trouble knowing what is being said due to my hearing impairment; and wearing masks during medical appointments only complicates communication.  But it's mostly related to my hearing.  Perhaps the doctor did not speak clearly enough and/or did not hear well enough to realize that perhaps there was some miscommunication and assumed incorrectly that you both understood each other.



Definitely miscommunication because I went back and jumped all over the pills.  

I did ask that my chart be updated correctly.


----------



## Catscankim

My gripe

out of work for two days with my sick dog, so my boss worked my shifts, with one of the youngins that graduated xray school less than a year ago. Shes become a control freak little miss know it all. Then if she does something wrong its “nobody told me..., im a newbie baby tech”

I go in at 3, shes at 3:30. Im in the middle of setting up for a trauma alert and she jumps in and scans. Whatever, go for it. She knows nothing about whats going on at this point since she literally just walked in. But she likes the glory of scanning a patient while the trauma team is in the room. They leave, and im going through her images (not checking on her, just one person scans and the other one checks pictures, like a buddy system).

Im like “hey girl, you got any more images for this chest (ct)“? she says no, why. So i said, well, normally you scan the WHOLE chest on a chest ct. Literally she cut off the whole bottom of the chest, didnt include all of the lungs. Any ct techs here will vouch for me...a ct chest goes down to the kidneys.  “Nobody ever told me that” she says. Well, even if she didnt know, which she does, you at least know to get all of the lungs on a chest lol. Its nothing out of the norm, you learn it in school.

If she responded “ oh crap i didnt realize i cut it off”....it woulda been “we all screw up, let me call trauma and have them bring the patient back“... She takes no accountability.

She starts texting...phone rings, my boss wants to talk to me. I go up, she tells me that this kid says i am mean to her. Im like noooo....she doesnt like to hear the truth. All she talked about to my boss is how mean i am to her on my two days off. Im not mean, i am blunt. She doesnt want to hear it and argues that “nobody ever told her“ when she screws up. Boss is like, well maybe you could have explained to her why. ??? Why what? Why you need to include the whole chest on a chest ct?

She doesnt transport patients because we have a transporter. Last week i told her that thats why she and the other (child) get backed up. The ER nurses call them bobble heads lol. Its not just me. No work ethic. Complain that we are getting killed, but never leave the room to do anything about it, unless its to fill their gallon container of water because of some new cleanse they are on.

My boss is already aware of this, i mean ACUTELY aware of it, and not from me. She just wants me to soften my voice when i speak to this kid. “Shes delicate”. Sorry, i dont walk on eggshells around someone who doesnt want to learn.

I have trained so many newbies out of school that have gone on to be great techs and supervisors. I have letters from new techs thanking me for training them.

So i went back down from my bosses office and took back and threw away the Red Velvet cake that i just *bought* her from the coffee shop, before i got called in the office lol. Now THAT was being mean. Hope she learned the difference.


----------



## Catscankim

Decided to give in and get a shrink wrap sealer. I had one in my amazon cart all week, waiting to get paid.

I went back and forth between a few sealers, and finally settled on a $30 one. Thinking that maybe the had a black friday sale, i went to check out...its almost $2 more lol. Its now listed as a black friday deal, but they raised the original price.

i wasnt going to buy it out of spite lol. But i did, just annoyed about it.


----------



## maya29

Ihave a very good thing to do today.
My lover's mum asks me what I want for Christmas!
She's lovely. I am  very lucky.


----------



## Catscankim

Catscankim said:


> Decided to give in and get a shrink wrap sealer. I had one in my amazon cart all week, waiting to get paid.
> 
> I went back and forth between a few sealers, and finally settled on a $30 one. Thinking that maybe the had a black friday sale, i went to check out...its almost $2 more lol. Its now listed as a black friday deal, but they raised the original price.
> 
> i wasnt going to buy it out of spite lol. But i did, just annoyed about it.


my impulse bag sealer is arriving today instead of monday, so YAY!! Glad i spent the extra $2 lol

just made my day. Had a bad night at work last night


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

My Gripe:
Where are the Black Friday Deals? viewing most popular sites for material's after the shipping tax or minimum order requirements theirs not much of a savings. Cant beat Amazon if you have prime w/ free shipping. I did find a good savings @ NS yay. I wanted to grab the 5lbs of Shea butter from WS but after the min 25.00 for free shipping they add 5.69 or so for a "handling Fee" which isn't much of a savings when said & done. Ugh! Soaping is costly as we all know' moving forward I've gotta reduce costly materials to a bare minimum w/ out loosing the integrity & benefits from my soap.  
It's a soap thing, they don't understand:


----------



## earlene

Waxy coating on vegetables.  I hate it!  The outer surface of rutabagas & turnips is so darn thick with this unspecified waxy coating, I can't get it off without wasting the outer part of the vegetable.  I won't put waxy crap in my soup stock! What a huge waste of good food and the nutrients I have always relied on to be added to my soup stock.

It's been bothering me for a few years now, but it just seems to be getting worse, with a thicker coating on them this year than ever before.  When I was young, there were no waxy coatings on any of the fruits or vegetables I bought. Now even apples and avocados, and even tomatoes are coated with a thin layer of wax, it seems.  The rinds are something I have always eaten, now I have to toss them out because I can't figure out how to get that slick waxy stuff off of them.  I suspect lemons & oranges may have the coating as well.  How annoying!

Supposedly there are edible waxes used, but I can't really trust that is always true, and there's really no way I want to add unknown substances to my diet, so I am left with tossing out the good with the waxy coating.  I may just have to start growing the root vegetables myself because I'm getting tired of this.  

There are methods for removing the wax, which with apples seems to work, but it just uses up more water & resources and adds even more cost to food preparation.  Vinegar, lemon juice, time-intensive scrubbing; it's just annoying.


----------



## Misschief

Fedex! Ugh!! An order from NDA wasn't delivered because, apparently, my address doesn't exist. I've only been living here for 10 years. The number is on the outside of the house. This is the second time this year that this has happened.  This address exists. Trust me!


----------



## GemstonePony

So a few weeks ago I sent out an email to my family, including some estranged siblings, saying essentially, "I moved, I make soap and body products for fun, and my roommate got a kitten. Here are pictures of some soap and the kitten." So now the aforementioned estranged siblings are trying to get my parents to convince me to sell my soap on Etsy.
It's not my parents' call, all my endeavors are funded by me, and my finances aren't tight. I'm really enjoying learning and experimenting with all the things, and am not planning to enter the soap market for a lot of reasons, all of which I would explain if my siblings talked to me directly about it. And while I could reach out to try to explain things, the odds are decent it would just sound like me chewing them out. They have never even seen the soap in person, nevermind smell or use, so I don't understand why they're pushing me to sell... And using my parents, rather than having a conversation with me. Or, even, just replying to the email.
Anyways, I have to keep explaining to my parents why I'm not selling, why I'm not planning to, and I guess I get to add why my siblings' opinion on the topic doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Misschief

GemstonePony said:


> So a few weeks ago I sent out an email to my family, including some estranged siblings, saying essentially, "I moved, I make soap and body products for fun, and my roommate got a kitten. Here are pictures of some soap and the kitten." So now the aforementioned estranged siblings are trying to get my parents to convince me to sell my soap on Etsy.
> It's not my parents' call, all my endeavors are funded by me, and my finances aren't tight. I'm really enjoying learning and experimenting with all the things, and am not planning to enter the soap market for a lot of reasons, all of which I would explain if my siblings talked to me directly about it. And while I could reach out to try to explain things, the odds are decent it would just sound like me chewing them out. They have never even seen the soap in person, nevermind smell or use, so I don't understand why they're pushing me to sell... And using my parents, rather than having a conversation with me. Or, even, just replying to the email.
> Anyways, I have to keep explaining to my parents why I'm not selling, why I'm not planning to, and I guess I get to add why my siblings' opinion on the topic doesn't matter to me.



Siblings! (I'm the eldest of 7... I get it) If your siblings are going through your parents to get you to sell, explain it ONCE to your parents and let it go. If your parents keep passing the messages on, just remind them that you've already told them why you're not ready for that and let THEM deal with the sibs. 

You put in your note that you're making for fun; they don't know what goes into selling so it isn't up to them. Sell when, and if, you are ready and only then.


----------



## GemstonePony

Misschief said:


> Siblings! (I'm the eldest of 7... I get it) If your siblings are going through your parents to get you to sell, explain it ONCE to your parents and let it go. If your parents keep passing the messages on, just remind them that you've already told them why you're not ready for that and let THEM deal with the sibs.
> 
> You put in your note that you're making for fun; they don't know what goes into selling so it isn't up to them. Sell when, and if, you are ready and only then.


I'm the second-to-youngest of 7. Unfortunately, my Dad has some cognitive impairment from strokes. He can speak and converse ok, but has a hard time with verbal instructions. He also can't follow written complex sentences. I'm afraid a one-and-done conversation won't work, since he won't remember it. Mom's memory is good, but she gets tired of constantly explaining things as well. I would have to somehow boil my reasons down into a written list of items (not reasons or statements) that would be simple enough for Dad and definitive enough for the siblings. It's easier and well within my right to just say, "That isn't what I want." It's just annoying to deal with, is all.


----------



## earlene

Your siblings may or not may not be using your parents as a soundboard on their opinions of what you should do with your life and endeavors; of course, it they are, then that's really unkind to your parents, and they should stop.  Or perhaps one or both of your parents are possibly just remembering the one original conversation and repeating it or remembering it again (that happens sometimes.)  The mind plays funny tricks on us when cognitive impairment comes into play.

Of course, either way, it's tough to deal with.

When my parents were alive, we had an estranged sibling, which created some dificulty within the family because my parents felt the need to maintain contact pretty much no matter what, because of the grandson, which we all did understand; they did not want to lose contact with a grandchild.

Since both parents have passed, and our nephew reached adulthood, we all agreed that said estranged sibling will not not take up our time and conversations because it serves no positive purpose when that happens.  It is easier without having to consider the impact on our parents.  But while they were alive it was not easy.  I feel for you and your parents.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Placed an order with this shop:
*http://www.ebaystores.com/The-Emu-Oil-Shop*
On Saturday, November 28, 2020 ~ Received 12/8/20 *USPS Priority* (Finally!)
Not a gripe, really. Just sharing the notion that anything shipped USPS Priority at this time is probably not going to reach its destination any time soon.


----------



## Lin19687

People who are not wearing their mask at work like they are too important or something.
And then when the complaint gets to them they say it was someone else.
Put your Mask On Eejit !

Oh and all the jr high and High school kids all hanging around each other............ gee wonder why the schools are still closed but you allow the elementary school to stay open.  SMH, most of those little ones have OLDER Siblings !  DUH !


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe, we just got a foot of snow and it Would have been nice to have had a white Xmas......

Nope, going to pour rain thursday all through Friday


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I am so glad 2020 is coming to an end. I'm having a hell of an end to the year. 
My first rant is holiday gifts. Ok I mean I'm not materialistic but why do people keep buying me SOAP FOR XMAS!  These are people who have actually bought soap from me. They know I make soap. And they didn't even buy me soap from another soap maker, they bought me soap in a holiday box at Marshall's (the tag was still on the box). A full box of commercial crappy soap that really smells like playdough. AHHHHHHHHH!

Christmas Day someone stabbed the side walls of my driver's side tires so today I had to go buy a whole set of 4 tires at the tune of $980. 
However some nice gentleman at the repair shop actually paid $150 towards my tires when I was outside having a meltdown to my sister about how lovely it was to get slashed tires for xmas. It was very kind of him but still the stress of having my tires gutted on Christmas Day is still there. 


My job is sucking my will to live and I've been in such a crappy attitude lately. I'm overworked and now covering for 2 coworkers that are on vacation. Because of my heavy workload for the past 3 months my work has been poor and I know it's poor but I can't really do anything about it because I am carrying way too much on my plate to keep everything up to date. I'm basically just putting out fires because I can't give them the attention they deserve. My manager isn't too much on me about it because he knows we are all carrying a heavy workload but I hate doing a crappy job. I actually care about doing a good job but I just can't and it's eating at me. 

My Mail carrier has decided to stop delivering mail to my house because of my dogs but he won't say why. My mailbox is outside of my fence and the dogs are inside the fence and he won't talk to me and basically drives away from me when I've tried to ask him what the issue is. So now I have to drive up the hill to the post office and stand in line for an hour just to get my mail every week. 

The soap shipments I sent out December 18th to customers via USPS priority still have not been delivered even though they were supposed to be there before Christmas and the only tracking I can get on them says they are delayed but have no estimated delivery date so I have some unhappy customers. I can't afford to have unhappy customers since my business is just getting off the ground and I have a tiny customer base right now. 

I am just mentally exhausted and just want to sleep for 20 hours a day. PLEASE let 2021 get better. Ok I'm done.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

YIKES! My heart goes out to you *@CatahoulaBubble* for all you're going through. That man who chipped in on the tires was a blessing! Angels come in many disguises. Have a nice flute of champagne on New Years Eve and be grateful that 2020 is in the rearview mirror.


----------



## Megan

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I am so glad 2020 is coming to an end. I'm having a hell of an end to the year.
> My first rant is holiday gifts. Ok I mean I'm not materialistic but why do people keep buying me SOAP FOR XMAS!  These are people who have actually bought soap from me. They know I make soap. And they didn't even buy me soap from another soap maker, they bought me soap in a holiday box at Marshall's (the tag was still on the box). A full box of commercial crappy soap that really smells like playdough. AHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Christmas Day someone stabbed the side walls of my driver's side tires so today I had to go buy a whole set of 4 tires at the tune of $980.
> However some nice gentleman at the repair shop actually paid $150 towards my tires when I was outside having a meltdown to my sister about how lovely it was to get slashed tires for xmas. It was very kind of him but still the stress of having my tires gutted on Christmas Day is still there.
> 
> 
> My job is sucking my will to live and I've been in such a crappy attitude lately. I'm overworked and now covering for 2 coworkers that are on vacation. Because of my heavy workload for the past 3 months my work has been poor and I know it's poor but I can't really do anything about it because I am carrying way too much on my plate to keep everything up to date. I'm basically just putting out fires because I can't give them the attention they deserve. My manager isn't too much on me about it because he knows we are all carrying a heavy workload but I hate doing a crappy job. I actually care about doing a good job but I just can't and it's eating at me.
> 
> My Mail carrier has decided to stop delivering mail to my house because of my dogs but he won't say why. My mailbox is outside of my fence and the dogs are inside the fence and he won't talk to me and basically drives away from me when I've tried to ask him what the issue is. So now I have to drive up the hill to the post office and stand in line for an hour just to get my mail every week.
> 
> The soap shipments I sent out December 18th to customers via USPS priority still have not been delivered even though they were supposed to be there before Christmas and the only tracking I can get on them says they are delayed but have no estimated delivery date so I have some unhappy customers. I can't afford to have unhappy customers since my business is just getting off the ground and I have a tiny customer base right now.
> 
> I am just mentally exhausted and just want to sleep for 20 hours a day. PLEASE let 2021 get better. Ok I'm done.



Sorry that you're having such a stressful year...

As far as the USPS thing: that's happening to everyone. I have a package I shipped to my dad (in state...TWO hours away) on Dec 8 that is still in transit. Finally a package I mailed to a customer on the 14th was delivered yesterday. I think they are still backed up. It's all that people are talking about in my Etsy groups...mad customers, etc. It's really unfortunate that people cannot be more understanding.


----------



## KimW

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I am just mentally exhausted and just want to sleep for 20 hours a day. PLEASE let 2021 get better. Ok I'm done.


Oh, honey!  I would want a 20 hour nap if I were you too.  Ugh.  Your story has really struck me for some reason, perhaps because your posts I remember are of a positive nature.  If it helps:
1.) The people that bought you soap are pelicans (none too bright).  I have a confession:  I giggled at that until I read the rest of your story.  Then I read that part again and I was sad.  One could say it's the thought that counts, but that's like buying an astronomer a telescope from WalMart for Christmas (not that I mind Wally-World).
2.)  What the heck, over?!  I might have been having a meltdown with you over those tires.
3.)  I've been there.  It stinks so bad.  Like shoes that have been worn on wet feet, bad.  I had a meltdown on a supervisor once over such a thing during a hurricane, so I admire your tenacity.  I pray the situation improves quickly for you.
4.)  OOOOOYYYY!  Honestly, I hope you file a complaint online with USPS.  It's possible to word even a complaint such as this with grace and fairness.
5.) I think Megan's right in that your customers might be understanding since everything USPS has been slow the last year or so, even pre-covid.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

KimW said:


> Oh, honey!  I would want a 20 hour nap if I were you too.  Ugh.  Your story has really struck me for some reason, perhaps because your posts I remember are of a positive nature.  If it helps:
> 1.) The people that bought you soap are pelicans (none too bright).  I have a confession:  I giggled at that until I read the rest of your story.  Then I read that part again and I was sad.  One could say it's the thought that counts, but that's like buying an astronomer a telescope from WalMart for Christmas (not that I mind Wally-World).
> 2.)  What the heck, over?!  I might have been having a meltdown with you over those tires.
> 3.)  I've been there.  It stinks so bad.  Like shoes that have been worn on wet feet, bad.  I had a meltdown on a supervisor once over such a thing during a hurricane, so I admire your tenacity.  I pray the situation improves quickly for you.
> 4.)  OOOOOYYYY!  Honestly, I hope you file a complaint online with USPS.  It's possible to word even a complaint such as this with grace and fairness.
> 5.) I think Megan's right in that your customers might be understanding since everything USPS has been slow the last year or so, even pre-covid.



I'm sure it will get better. Just everything seems to hit all at once and it gave me a quite terrible attitude. It's been kind of building though but the stabbed tires just sent me careening over the edge.  

I do kind of roll my eyes at the people who bought me soap for Christmas. It happens without fail almost every year. Ever since I was a kid I always got people gifting me body lotions, shower gels. and other girly things and I've never liked them. I don't even really use my own lotion bars for the most part because I don't have dry skin. I don't like shower gels because they make me feel slimy and as for the bar soaps, head meet desk, my worst soap is better then any kitchy holiday soap they can buy from Marshall's. They really didn't overly piss me off, it was just like one more thing on the mountain of other crap that landed on my plate last week. 

As for the USPS thing, all but one have now been delivered and USPS can't tell me where it actually is. They just say that it's still in transit and arriving late. I guess if it doesn't show up by the 1st I will file a claim against it.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe... how grown people can act so stupid and childish


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Well my shipment was finally delivered yesterday (11 business days after I shipped it on a 2 day priority) but it must have gotten caught in the machine because one end  was mangled to all heck and the lotion bar tin was so smashed and damaged that my customer couldn't get it open. Thankfully all of the soap was intact and undamaged and the soap cupcake that I was worried the most about came through just fine. So I just have to send out a new lotion bar.


----------



## Catscankim

My gripe today...I have been using Lumify eyedrops for a while. They seriously make your eyes super white. I can't tell how much is left in the bottle, so I literally used the last drop on one eye lol. And it works in like 10 seconds, so I had one bright white eye and one not so white one LOL.

I know this sounds stupid right now.

But since I needed to do something, I had a bottle of Clear Eyes brand that I accidentally washed and dried in a pocket. What's the harm right? So I put a drop into the other eye. Instant burning, and now I have one super blood shot eye. Its been about two days.

Never use an eye drop that you have washed and dried LOL. I am assuming it has an infection, so I have been rinsing with saline, which helped. It's not all gross like pink eye though thank goodness,  just really red.


----------



## Br0k3ncourtney

Catscankim said:


> My gripe today...I have been using Lumify eyedrops for a while. They seriously make your eyes super white. I can't tell how much is left in the bottle, so I literally used the last drop on one eye lol. And it works in like 10 seconds, so I had one bright white eye and one not so white one LOL.
> 
> I know this sounds stupid right now.
> 
> But since I needed to do something, I had a bottle of Clear Eyes brand that I accidentally washed and dried in a pocket. What's the harm right? So I put a drop into the other eye. Instant burning, and now I have one super blood shot eye. Its been about two days.
> 
> Never use an eye drop that you have washed and dried LOL. I am assuming it has an infection, so I have been rinsing with saline, which helped. It's not all gross like pink eye though thank goodness,  just really red.


The picture of of your eyes in my mind right now has me fully tickled, and honestly, I needed a good laugh.
I am so sorry, but thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lin19687

Gripe,  no snow here during Winter


----------



## hlee

Gripe: January


----------



## Catscankim

hlee said:


> Gripe: January


I know right? I think we all expected a miracle when 2021 hit.


----------



## Catscankim

My daughter called me today in sobbing tears...her house was broken into when she wasn't home (thankfully), and even though there was an alarm and dog in the house, they stole a lot of valuable cards in 1 minute 30 seconds.

I am going to put it right out there, they were pokemon cards. I know this sounds stupid (it sounds stupid for me to say even), but she is a collector and dealer of rare cards. I personally witnessed her selling ONE card for $2000. She showed me her phone...2k into her paypal account. Incredible. I guess I am in the wrong business.

I say 1 minute 30 seconds because xfinity set her alarm to that time when they installed her system and she never changed it. Her fiance was upstairs sleeping and when the siren went off, they were already gone. They stole nothing else, just all of her cards. It has to be somebody in her circle/been to the house, to know where the cards were.

When she called the police, they laughed it off as "pokemon cards". And I know. I know...who wouldn't. But she has these cards valued at $300k. Finally one detective did a little research and called her back, and yes...this is not a joke. There is a $5000 reward now for the return of these cards. 

xfinity came out today and changed her alarm settings and installed some cameras. They also noticed at the time that the electric was messed with. So now the power company had to come out to investigate to fix it. Somebody tried to shut the power off to disable the alarm system.

On top of this all...I am sick to my stomach. This is my daughter. This was the house that I grew up in that she bought after my mom died. The dog is a friendly chocolate lab, less than a year old, and I am guessing she knew the intruder. So she probably didn't alert the (useless) fiance that someone was in the house.

Because I grew up in this house, I am obviously familiar. I am like set this window, this window, that window, and the back door to instant alarm. This one, this one, and this one to this setting. 20 seconds gives you enough time to get int he front door and use the key pad to disable the alarm when you get home. 

And a gun.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Now is the best time of the year for sowing* chili peppers. If I only could find those darn seeds!!!! Everything is prepared, but that bag with the Jalapeño seeds that I got last year (they didn't like it when I started in mid-February, and I want to give them another chance) has disappeared from the face of the earth… grrrr… He who keeps order is just too lazy to spend his time searching…



*Yes, I only today learned that the English language can't afford separate words for “seedling cultivation” and *“*female pig”.


----------



## DKing

Catscankim said:


> My daughter called me today in sobbing tears...her house was broken into when she wasn't home (thankfully), and even though there was an alarm and dog in the house, they stole a lot of valuable cards in 1 minute 30 seconds.
> 
> I am going to put it right out there, they were pokemon cards. I know this sounds stupid (it sounds stupid for me to say even), but she is a collector and dealer of rare cards. I personally witnessed her selling ONE card for $2000. She showed me her phone...2k into her paypal account. Incredible. I guess I am in the wrong business.
> 
> I say 1 minute 30 seconds because xfinity set her alarm to that time when they installed her system and she never changed it. Her fiance was upstairs sleeping and when the siren went off, they were already gone. They stole nothing else, just all of her cards. It has to be somebody in her circle/been to the house, to know where the cards were.
> 
> When she called the police, they laughed it off as "pokemon cards". And I know. I know...who wouldn't. But she has these cards valued at $300k. Finally one detective did a little research and called her back, and yes...this is not a joke. There is a $5000 reward now for the return of these cards.
> 
> xfinity came out today and changed her alarm settings and installed some cameras. They also noticed at the time that the electric was messed with. So now the power company had to come out to investigate to fix it. Somebody tried to shut the power off to disable the alarm system.
> 
> On top of this all...I am sick to my stomach. This is my daughter. This was the house that I grew up in that she bought after my mom died. The dog is a friendly chocolate lab, less than a year old, and I am guessing she knew the intruder. So she probably didn't alert the (useless) fiance that someone was in the house.
> 
> Because I grew up in this house, I am obviously familiar. I am like set this window, this window, that window, and the back door to instant alarm. This one, this one, and this one to this setting. 20 seconds gives you enough time to get int he front door and use the key pad to disable the alarm when you get home.
> 
> And a gun.


Is there any chance that the fiance is somehow part of it?  It seems a little suspicious that someone knew exactly where it was, the dog didn't react, it was done in a matter of 90 seconds and the fiance was unaware of this all happening?  I feel a huge amount of sympathy for your daughter and i really hope she had those cards insured.


----------



## Vicki C

Catscankim said:


> My daughter called me today in sobbing tears...her house was broken into when she wasn't home (thankfully), and even though there was an alarm and dog in the house, they stole a lot of valuable cards in 1 minute 30 seconds.
> 
> I am going to put it right out there, they were pokemon cards. I know this sounds stupid (it sounds stupid for me to say even), but she is a collector and dealer of rare cards. I personally witnessed her selling ONE card for $2000. She showed me her phone...2k into her paypal account. Incredible. I guess I am in the wrong business.
> 
> I say 1 minute 30 seconds because xfinity set her alarm to that time when they installed her system and she never changed it. Her fiance was upstairs sleeping and when the siren went off, they were already gone. They stole nothing else, just all of her cards. It has to be somebody in her circle/been to the house, to know where the cards were.
> 
> When she called the police, they laughed it off as "pokemon cards". And I know. I know...who wouldn't. But she has these cards valued at $300k. Finally one detective did a little research and called her back, and yes...this is not a joke. There is a $5000 reward now for the return of these cards.
> 
> xfinity came out today and changed her alarm settings and installed some cameras. They also noticed at the time that the electric was messed with. So now the power company had to come out to investigate to fix it. Somebody tried to shut the power off to disable the alarm system.
> 
> On top of this all...I am sick to my stomach. This is my daughter. This was the house that I grew up in that she bought after my mom died. The dog is a friendly chocolate lab, less than a year old, and I am guessing she knew the intruder. So she probably didn't alert the (useless) fiance that someone was in the house.
> 
> Because I grew up in this house, I am obviously familiar. I am like set this window, this window, that window, and the back door to instant alarm. This one, this one, and this one to this setting. 20 seconds gives you enough time to get int he front door and use the key pad to disable the alarm when you get home.
> 
> And a gun.


Oh how awful. So scary. I hate to bring it up but do we trust the fiancée?


----------



## Arimara

@Catscankim I'm sorry for the damage done. I've been a collector of videogames for a while so to me, I know a loss like that is devestating. I also think it is an inside job if pokemon cards were all that was stolen. Fiance may well be a suspect if he was the only person who knew about them.


----------



## Sudds

I am so sad this happened to your daughter. There is nothing I or anyone else can say that will make her feel any better. I hope she goes online and reaches out to her vast community and tells folks what has happened and ask them to please keep an eye out for any of the high-end cards going up for sale that she had. My son has gaming cards like the pokemon cards so I understand how terrible and beyond angry she feels. I truly hope her boyfriend isn't involved which would put her over the top in the distrust department, I am afraid. Although it wouldn't hurt if the police had a chat with him, maybe??  It must be very hard not to want to point a finger at someone that was actually in the house during the time of the robbery.


----------



## SoapDaddy70

Here is my gripe and I am reticent about posting this but this has been bothering me for awhile now. I just started making soap in September of last year so its only been a few months. I absolutely love the process and love learning about different things. I don't mind failing because it just helps me learn. My gripe is that it seems like an incredible number of new people making soap just want every single piece of information handed to them on a silver platter. I am part of a couple of Facebook groups and each day there are more and more people just asking the most inane questions. You can tell right away the difference between a person that is genuinely curious about learning and the people that just say "gimme a recipe", gimme this, gimme that. I see it more and more on this forum as well. The incredible patience that some of the veteran members of this forum have is astounding. I do research and read about soap every single day. If I am confused about something I will find a respectful way to ask while showing that I made the effort to learn the information before posting here. I plan on removing myself from the couple of Facebook groups I am on because it genuinely makes me angry when I read some of these posts. These are adults that have no interest is doing anything on their own. They want every answer given to them without putting any effort into actually learning something. If you are on Facebook or this forum that means you have access to the same information everyone else does. How about doing your own research? How about buying a freaking book? How about making soap, using that soap and then make an educated guess about how to change the recipe to get the qualities you are looking for. Instead people just make a post and say...."Hey all you hardworking soapmakers out there, give me a recipe that makes a nice hard bar, lasts long, moisturizes my skin, smells great so I can sell it and make money off of your hard work" It's infuriating, and then if you don't accomodate these people they get all offended. I am forever grateful to the people on this forum that have responded to my posts and made this journey enjoyable. I would love to pay this knowledge forward but only to people that genuinely seem like they are interested in learning. I am tired of the people that just take, take and take and feel that they are somehow entitled to information without the work that goes into it. Sorry, rant over....


----------



## jules92207

ResolvableOwl said:


> Now is the best time of the year for sowing* chili peppers. If I only could find those darn seeds!!!! Everything is prepared, but that bag with the Jalapeño seeds that I got last year (they didn't like it when I started in mid-February, and I want to give them another chance) has disappeared from the face of the earth… grrrr… He who keeps order is just too lazy to spend his time searching…
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, I only today learned that the English language can't afford separate words for “seedling cultivation” and *“*female pig”.


I live in the valley of California, the farmland if you will, and we can get SO many chili varieties it’s insane. I can send you some.


----------



## AliOop

@SoapDaddy70


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SoapDaddy70 said:


> The incredible patience that some of the veteran members of this forum have is astounding.


Yes, it is!  I nominate *@DeeAnna* for the "Patience of a Saint" SMF Award! In addition to patience, the time required to write at length about a subject, which she often does, also deserves recognition.


SoapDaddy70 said:


> I am forever grateful to the people on this forum that have responded to my posts and made this journey enjoyable.


Well said. I for one am grateful for you and for all the other members like you who make this journey not only enjoyable but a cooperative effort as well.


SoapDaddy70 said:


> I am tired of the people that just take, take and take and feel that they are somehow entitled to information without the work that goes into it.


Well said.


SoapDaddy70 said:


> Sorry, rant over....


Good rant! I have to admit I bent over laughing a couple of times, shaking my head. Not funny, but what you wrote is all so true! Thanks for taking the time to just put it out there. 








AliOop said:


> @SoapDaddy70


Me too.


----------



## MiaM

Zany_in_CO said:


> Yes, it is!  I nominate *@DeeAnna* for the "Patience of a Saint" SMF Award! In addition to patience, the time required to write at length about a subject, which she often does, also deserves recognition.
> 
> Well said. I for one am grateful for you and for all the other members like you who make this journey not only enjoyable but a cooperative effort as well.
> 
> Well said.
> 
> Good rant! I have to admit I bent over laughing a couple of times, shaking my head. Not funny, but what you wrote is all so true! Thanks for taking the time to just put it out there.
> View attachment 53415



As a "allmost brand new soapmaker" I'd commit to that too. I really find it annoying when grown up people shows that they did not do a mininum of research before they started. They even do not want to buy a recipe "what if I dont like it, then I spent 20 dollars on it" 

It really takes a lot of effort, trial and errors to make a "good enough" soap - and a lot more to make a decent one. 

BTW I also do nails and knit - and see the same lazyness in those forums.


----------



## Hope Ann

Totally agree with the gripe about lazy people and the rave about our patient instructors.  I don't post much but have followed this forum for 3-4 years now.  It's a wealth of knowledge.

My gripe for the day is cold pressed soap.  This is like nails on chalkboard to me.

Hope


----------



## Misschief

Hope Ann said:


> My gripe for the day is cold pressed soap.  This is like nails on chalkboard to me.
> 
> Hope


 Oh, you mean cold processed soap?     Yup, drives me crazy, too. No pressing involved, folks, unless it accelerated so much you need to press it into the mold.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Misschief said:


> Oh, you mean cold processed soap?     Yup, drives me crazy, too. No pressing involved, folks, unless it accelerated so much you need to press it into the mold.


I had a batch like that last week. Went from fluid to concrete in less than 15 seconds. I just gave up getting it into the mold and tossed it in a pot on the stove til it cooked and became fluid enough to pour again.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Went from fluid to concrete in less than 15 seconds. I just gave up getting it into the mold and tossed it in a pot on the stove til it cooked and became fluid enough to pour again.


Good thinking! Also, any time you experience "soap on stick" you can leave it, walk away for 5 minutes (I set the timer), when you come back the soap is going into gel and stirs easily.


----------



## Catscankim

Ugh. I just ordered a bunch of herbs from Mountain Rose Herbs, and chose the Paypal checkout over 4 payments (cause, yea, I ordered that much that I needed a payment plan LOL)

So after I checked out with Pay Pal, it brought me back to the shipping page and it said that one or more items were not eligible for shipping to my location. I am confused. Am I getting my stuff or not LOL. I didn't order anything weird.

I checked my bank acct and pay pal already charged me. Now I probably have to wait till Monday to call them and figure it out. I am not in a huge hurry, just wanted to make some infusions and teas, which the infusions are going to take weeks to do anyway.

It said to check my cart for restrictions...I clicked everywhere on every clickable link and even went back to every product description. Nothing says it can't be delivered to florida.

So since I am on the gripes thread, I have another without starting a new one LOL....

Next to my house is a gnarly looking forest that I fondly call Fanghorn. I was gonna buy it a few years ago when I was buying my house. I wasn't even gonna build on it. I was gonna put a fence around my current property line and keep the forest intact. I didn't want anybody to plop a house there...long story short, it didn't happen. I woke up today to the sound of construction trucks. I looked out my back door...they are tearing down fanghorn!!! I am so sad. it's not that big of a property. Maybe 1/4 acre like mine, maybe less.

You know how much wildlife I got to see coming out of there while sitting on my back porch?? Plus the previous ppl here made a clearing that made it easy to drive my truck back from the road into my yard to bring in mulch etc.

My first gripe is fixable. Fanghorn is almost gone with all my birds, bobcats, etc.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I'm sure people  have posted this gripe but I'm so annoyed by the essential oil people. Not people who make essential oils but the ones that think essential oils are the end all and be all and insist that they can just use essential oils in EVERYTHING and then say that fragrance oils are bad and essential oils are better. People emailing or posting on my page that I need to only use essential oil in my soap or lotion because it's "natural". Ok well Hemlock is natural too but I'm not putting that in my soap. And no I won't put cinnamon EO in my lotion just because you saw a youtube video where they used it. And not I'm not putting real cinnamon in my soap. That's not safe and will burn the crap out of you!  A family member sent me one of those 5 min craft videos where they make cinnamon roll soaps and wanted me to make her one and I refused because holy bat balls you don't put cinnamon in your soap woman! BUT she insists that it's fine because they put it in the video.  AHHHHHHHHH 

I do use some EOs, Peppermint, Eucalyptus, Lemon, Lavender, Rosemary. But I'm very careful in how I use them and I just can't understand why people just think because it's natural that it's ok. Arsenic and Cyanide are natural! Plutonium is natural! Natural doesn't mean good for you! 

Ok I'm done. For now...


----------



## AliOop

@CatahoulaBubble PREACH IT!  Had a friend over to make soap, and she spilled a fair amount of lavender EO while measuring it out (despite me showing her how to put the toothpick across the bottle mouth). To my horror, she immediately swiped it up with her hands and rubbed it all over her arms and face.

When I tried to explain that she could end up sensitizing herself and not able to use it anymore, she gently explained to me that lavender EO is "safe for everyone." 

ETA: she is an MLM rep for one of the big two EO companies, the less obnoxious one IMO, but still so full of .


----------



## GemstonePony

AliOop said:


> @CatahoulaBubble PREACH IT!  Had a friend over to make soap, and she spilled a fair amount of lavender EO while measuring it out (despite me showing her how to put the toothpick across the bottle mouth). To my horror, she immediately swiped it up with her hands and rubbed it all over her arms and face.
> 
> When I tried to explain that she could end up sensitizing herself and not able to use it anymore, she gently explained to me that lavender EO is "safe for everyone."
> 
> ETA: she is an MLM rep for one of the big two EO companies, the less obnoxious one IMO, but still so full of .


I know lies and misinformation sells more things, but every once in a while I wonder how much business they lose from people who can no longer use their stuff because of aquired sensitivities. Not that we'll ever find out, I guess.


----------



## Misschief

GemstonePony said:


> I know lies and misinformation sells more things, but every once in a while I wonder how much business they lose from people who can no longer use their stuff because of aquired sensitivities. Not that we'll ever find out, I guess.


For every one they can't sell to anymore, there are three or four to take their place. 

I flat out told one MLM guy I couldn't afford his oils. He looked a little offended at first until I explained to him that one of his little bottles isn't enough for one of my batches of soap and that if I used the amount I regularly do, my soaps would be so expensive no one would buy it. Thankfully, he got the message... and still gave me sample, which is still sitting on my desk, after two years.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Misschief said:


> For every one they can't sell to anymore, there are three or four to take their place.
> 
> I flat out told one MLM guy I couldn't afford his oils. He looked a little offended at first until I explained to him that one of his little bottles isn't enough for one of my batches of soap and that if I used the amount I regularly do, my soaps would be so expensive no one would buy it. Thankfully, he got the message... and still gave me sample, which is still sitting on my desk, after two years.


Not to mention that some of the EOs that the MLMers sell are not pure and sometimes have other carrier oils mixed in with them.


----------



## rdc1978

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I'm sure people  have posted this gripe but I'm so annoyed by the essential oil people. Not people who make essential oils but the ones that think essential oils are the end all and be all and insist that they can just use essential oils in EVERYTHING and then say that fragrance oils are bad and essential oils are better. People emailing or posting on my page that I need to only use essential oil in my soap or lotion because it's "natural". Ok well Hemlock is natural too but I'm not putting that in my soap. And no I won't put cinnamon EO in my lotion just because you saw a youtube video where they used it. And not I'm not putting real cinnamon in my soap. That's not safe and will burn the crap out of you!  A family member sent me one of those 5 min craft videos where they make cinnamon roll soaps and wanted me to make her one and I refused because holy bat balls you don't put cinnamon in your soap woman! BUT she insists that it's fine because they put it in the video.  AHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I do use some EOs, Peppermint, Eucalyptus, Lemon, Lavender, Rosemary. But I'm very careful in how I use them and I just can't understand why people just think because it's natural that it's ok. Arsenic and Cyanide are natural! Plutonium is natural! Natural doesn't mean good for you!
> 
> Ok I'm done. For now...


I've heard this gripe and while I've never had it im sympathetically annoyed on your behalf.  

I dont like being pushy and i dont like being pushed.  

I stay all the way away from Facebook which is why I think I've missed a lot of the essential oil MLM craze.  

I also tend to pre emptively avoid people who are involved in MLMs because I realize that they are in a situation where they have to hit a quota and I dont like the pressure.


----------



## Catscankim

My gripe...I just typed up a long anti YL essential oil post, and because there is a lot that I haven't figured out with my new computer...i accidentally deleted it, I guess with the touchpad, and don't know how to get it back LOL.

My synopsis: YL EO bad, YL trained EO "experts" worse.


----------



## SparksnFlash

AliOop said:


> @CatahoulaBubble PREACH IT!  Had a friend over to make soap, and she spilled a fair amount of lavender EO while measuring it out (despite me showing her how to put the toothpick across the bottle mouth). To my horror, she immediately swiped it up with her hands and rubbed it all over her arms and face.
> 
> When I tried to explain that she could end up sensitizing herself and not able to use it anymore, she gently explained to me that lavender EO is "safe for everyone."
> 
> ETA: she is an MLM rep for one of the big two EO companies, the less obnoxious one IMO, but still so full of .


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Christmas gift soap in a beautiful bowl along w / face towels to Mother In-Law making sure it arrives before Christmas. No reply from or acknowledgement she received it, moving forward to now February we spent the Day w/ her & she didn't acknowledge or mention her gift? I asked her if she received her Christmas Gift? her reply " Oh yeah I got it' thank you, but the scent didn't last long!".  I'm thinking to self "Like Really? oh how rude on several accounts" Ugh!! Needless to say its been a struggle dealing w/ her for 44yrs.


----------



## RevolutionSoap

Lately, I've been doing some research on my soaps.  So I asked 100 women what their favorite soap in the shower was.  The most common answer was.  "How the hell did you get in here?"


----------



## SPowers

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Christmas gift soap in a beautiful bowl along w / face towels to Mother In-Law making sure it arrives before Christmas. No reply from or acknowledgement she received it, moving forward to now February we spent the Day w/ her & she didn't acknowledge or mention her gift? I asked her if she received her Christmas Gift? her reply " Oh yeah I got it' thank you, but the scent didn't last long!".  I'm thinking to self "Like Really? oh how rude on several accounts" Ugh!! Needless to say its been a struggle dealing w/ her for 44yrs.



I know a few people like that!  My D-I-L  is one such person.  She lives in BC - I am in Ontario and I sent quite a large selection of soaps back in Sept. - some dinosaur soaps for the youngest grandson and a variety of others including some for her and the men in the house.   During my annual Christmas call with the family (read grandkids) I asked about the soap when I finally got verbal confirmation they received it.  So I totally understand your struggle!


----------



## rdc1978

If someone can manage "thank you" for someone who opens the door for them, they can manage a "thank you" when someone sends hand crafted soap.  I don't understand that at all, the words literally cost you nothing and they mean so much to the person who took the time to do something nice for you.  I'm offended on everyone's behalf.


----------



## AliOop

Up at 4am to catch 6am flight for business appointment. Traveling light bc I’m supposed to come home the same day.

The first flight is fine, 2 hour layover before the second flight to the city where the meeting is to take place. Then the wheels start to come off. One hour delay. Two hour delay. Finally board. Sit on the tarmac for 30minutes before take-off.

Get to destination, circle in the air for 30 minutes bc runways are icy. Not allowed to land, so back we fly to the other airport.

Stand in the mob waiting to be rebooked. Get a seat in coach although clients had paid for first class for me. Ok, I’m just glad to be going, even tho now I’ll be spending the night without any change of clothes, makeup, toothbrush. Clients graciously agree to meet me at 7:30pm, which would give me an hour to clean up after landing.

Hike to the next terminal for the new flight. Haven’t eaten since 10am, now it is 3pm - the time of my original flight back home. Agent assures me that later they will rebook me to come home tomorrow, .. oh, and don’t leave the gate area to get food bc we will board any minute. Used the time to book a hotel room, non-refundable due to late hour.

One hour later at 4pm, we actually board. Sit on tarmac for the next hour. Take off at 5pm. Halfway there at 5:30pm, they turn the plane around bc the target airport is now closed for arrivals due to wind shear. Bye-bye, hotel money.

The lady sitting behind me was on the way to her ski wedding and was remarkably cheerful. Alcohol may have played a part, or the fact that it will be her third marriage so she’s relaxed about it all. Lots of time to hear all about marriages 1 and 2. lol.

All around, strangers are becoming friends as they plan to rent cars and drive to the destination. At this point, my clients agreed I should just go home, so no car rental for me.

Deplane at 6:15. Eat my first food since 10am. Attempt to call airlines to rebook my return flight home (which they canceled bc I did not catch the first leg of the return). Can’t get through due to call volume. Book online where I have to PAY for ANOTHER TICKET home, which does not leave for two hours.

Chat with husband, answer some work emails, see a nice email from Delta that they’ve credited me with 15k miles ... and then look up to see that my flight is now delayed, and I won’t be home till 1am. Or so they say.

if you never hear from me again on this forum, check for news stories about mummified human remains  found in the SLC airport.


----------



## hlee

Awww 
Hope you get home soon.


----------



## dibbles

AliOop said:


> Up at 4am to catch 6am flight for business appointment. Traveling light bc I’m supposed to come home the same day.
> 
> The first flight is fine, 2 hour layover beforethe second flight to the city where the meeting is to take place. Then the wheels start to come off. One hour delay. Two hour delay. Finally board. Sit on the tarmac for 30minutes before take-off.
> 
> Get to destination, circle in the air for 30 minutes bc runways are icy. Not allowed to land, so back we fly to the other airport.
> 
> Stand in the mob waiting to be rebooked. Get a seat in coach although clients had paid for first class for me. Ok, I’m just glad to be going, even tho now I’ll be spending the night without any change of clothes, makeup, toothbrush. Clients graciously agree to me me at 7:30pm, which would give me an hour to clean up after landing.
> 
> Hike to the next terminal for the new flight. Haven’t eaten since 10am, now it is 3pm - the time of my original flight back home. Agent assures me that later they will rebook me to come home tomorrow, .. oh, and don’t leave the gate area to get food bc we will board any minute. Used the time to book a hotel room, non-refundable due to late hour.
> 
> One hour later at 4pm, we actually board. Sit on tarmac for the next hour. Take off at 5pm. Halfway there at 5:30pm, they turn the plane around bc the target airport is now closed for arrivals due to wind shear. Bye-bye, hotel money.
> 
> The lady sitting behind me was on the way to her ski wedding and was. remarkably cheerful. Alcohol may have played a part, or the fact that it will be her third marriage so she’s relaxed about it all. Lots of time to hear all about marriages 1 and 2.
> 
> All around, strangers are becoming friends as they plan to rent cars and drive to the destination. At this point, my clients agreed I should just go home, so no car rental for me.
> 
> Deplane at 6:15. Eat my first food since 10am. Attempt to call airlines to rebook my return flight home (which they canceled bc I did not catch the first leg of the return). Can’t get through due to call volume. Book and pay for ANOTHER TICKET home, which does not leave for two hours.
> 
> Chat with husband, answer some work emails, see a nice email from
> delta that they’ve credited me with 15k miles ... and then look up to see that my flight is now delayed, and I won’t be home till 1am. Or so they say.
> 
> if you never hear from me again on this forum, check for news stories about mummified human remains  found in the SLC airport.


My boring, uneventful day suddenly seems to be quite nice. Sorry for all the trouble you had.


----------



## RevolutionSoap

@AliOop If you get stuck send me a message and I'll pick you up.  I'm less than an hour away.  But I really hope you make it home safe.


----------



## KimW

AliOop said:


> if you never hear from me again on this forum, check for news stories about mummified human remains  found in the SLC airport.


As my dear mother-in-law would say, "Awoh Naoooooo!"  I'm so sorry.  I've had business trips like that and...ugh.  Praying for you!


----------



## SPowers

AliOop said:


> Up at 4am to catch 6am flight for business appointment. Traveling light bc I’m supposed to come home the same day.
> 
> The first flight is fine, 2 hour layover beforethe second flight to the city where the meeting is to take place. Then the wheels start to come off. One hour delay. Two hour delay. Finally board. Sit on the tarmac for 30minutes before take-off.
> 
> Get to destination, circle in the air for 30 minutes bc runways are icy. Not allowed to land, so back we fly to the other airport.
> 
> Stand in the mob waiting to be rebooked. Get a seat in coach although clients had paid for first class for me. Ok, I’m just glad to be going, even tho now I’ll be spending the night without any change of clothes, makeup, toothbrush. Clients graciously agree to me me at 7:30pm, which would give me an hour to clean up after landing.
> 
> Hike to the next terminal for the new flight. Haven’t eaten since 10am, now it is 3pm - the time of my original flight back home. Agent assures me that later they will rebook me to come home tomorrow, .. oh, and don’t leave the gate area to get food bc we will board any minute. Used the time to book a hotel room, non-refundable due to late hour.
> 
> One hour later at 4pm, we actually board. Sit on tarmac for the next hour. Take off at 5pm. Halfway there at 5:30pm, they turn the plane around bc the target airport is now closed for arrivals due to wind shear. Bye-bye, hotel money.
> 
> The lady sitting behind me was on the way to her ski wedding and was. remarkably cheerful. Alcohol may have played a part, or the fact that it will be her third marriage so she’s relaxed about it all. Lots of time to hear all about marriages 1 and 2.
> 
> All around, strangers are becoming friends as they plan to rent cars and drive to the destination. At this point, my clients agreed I should just go home, so no car rental for me.
> 
> Deplane at 6:15. Eat my first food since 10am. Attempt to call airlines to rebook my return flight home (which they canceled bc I did not catch the first leg of the return). Can’t get through due to call volume. Book and pay for ANOTHER TICKET home, which does not leave for two hours.
> 
> Chat with husband, answer some work emails, see a nice email from
> delta that they’ve credited me with 15k miles ... and then look up to see that my flight is now delayed, and I won’t be home till 1am. Or so they say.
> 
> if you never hear from me again on this forum, check for news stories about mummified human remains  found in the SLC airport.



That reminds me of my trip to BC to visit my son!  Both coming and going were nightmares which would take far too long to tell.  I haven't been on a plane since then (4 years ago)!


----------



## Booker

ResolvableOwl said:


> Now is the best time of the year for sowing* chili peppers. If I only could find those darn seeds!!!! Everything is prepared, but that bag with the Jalapeño seeds that I got last year (they didn't like it when I started in mid-February, and I want to give them another chance) has disappeared from the face of the earth… grrrr… He who keeps order is just too lazy to spend his time searching…
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, I only today learned that the English language can't afford separate words for “seedling cultivation” and *“*female pig”.



Well, I think not finding those seeds is a good excuse to buy some new ones!  And yes, English isn't very creative with words, unlike German where cool words abound! (backpfeifengesicht is my favorite!) 



CatahoulaBubble said:


> I'm sure people  have posted this gripe but I'm so annoyed by the essential oil people. Not people who make essential oils but the ones that think essential oils are the end all and be all and insist that they can just use essential oils in EVERYTHING and then say that fragrance oils are bad and essential oils are better. People emailing or posting on my page that I need to only use essential oil in my soap or lotion because it's "natural". Ok well Hemlock is natural too but I'm not putting that in my soap. And no I won't put cinnamon EO in my lotion just because you saw a youtube video where they used it. And not I'm not putting real cinnamon in my soap. That's not safe and will burn the crap out of you!  A family member sent me one of those 5 min craft videos where they make cinnamon roll soaps and wanted me to make her one and I refused because holy bat balls you don't put cinnamon in your soap woman! BUT she insists that it's fine because they put it in the video.  AHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I do use some EOs, Peppermint, Eucalyptus, Lemon, Lavender, Rosemary. But I'm very careful in how I use them and I just can't understand why people just think because it's natural that it's ok. Arsenic and Cyanide are natural! Plutonium is natural! Natural doesn't mean good for you!
> 
> Ok I'm done. For now...



I have two stories about EOs.  One is this:  I work at a Veterinary Clinic.  You wouldn't believe the amount of people shocked when told their dog has fleas despite being drenched in EOs.  

The second is this:  I was an intern at a big horse training farm.  This lady was a "trainer".  She had a client's horse and was directly pouring EOs down his back-from his mane to his tail.  Immediately his hair and skin started to raise.  I, being concerned, asked her about it.  She told me that those bumps were the toxins leaving his body.  Well, a couple days later this poor horse's skin started to slough off where the EO was put.  He was out of training for a month to heal.  And to compound the issue, because said "trainer" used the same saddle pad for three horses--the other two horses ended up with welts and sloughing on their skin! (they were body clipped so the skin was exposed much easier--I think if they had their normal winter coat, they would have had less of a reaction!)  What a nightmare!  



AliOop said:


> Up at 4am to catch 6am flight for business appointment. Traveling light bc I’m supposed to come home the same day.
> 
> The first flight is fine, 2 hour layover beforethe second flight to the city where the meeting is to take place. Then the wheels start to come off. One hour delay. Two hour delay. Finally board. Sit on the tarmac for 30minutes before take-off.
> 
> Get to destination, circle in the air for 30 minutes bc runways are icy. Not allowed to land, so back we fly to the other airport.
> 
> Stand in the mob waiting to be rebooked. Get a seat in coach although clients had paid for first class for me. Ok, I’m just glad to be going, even tho now I’ll be spending the night without any change of clothes, makeup, toothbrush. Clients graciously agree to me me at 7:30pm, which would give me an hour to clean up after landing.
> 
> Hike to the next terminal for the new flight. Haven’t eaten since 10am, now it is 3pm - the time of my original flight back home. Agent assures me that later they will rebook me to come home tomorrow, .. oh, and don’t leave the gate area to get food bc we will board any minute. Used the time to book a hotel room, non-refundable due to late hour.
> 
> One hour later at 4pm, we actually board. Sit on tarmac for the next hour. Take off at 5pm. Halfway there at 5:30pm, they turn the plane around bc the target airport is now closed for arrivals due to wind shear. Bye-bye, hotel money.
> 
> The lady sitting behind me was on the way to her ski wedding and was. remarkably cheerful. Alcohol may have played a part, or the fact that it will be her third marriage so she’s relaxed about it all. Lots of time to hear all about marriages 1 and 2.
> 
> All around, strangers are becoming friends as they plan to rent cars and drive to the destination. At this point, my clients agreed I should just go home, so no car rental for me.
> 
> Deplane at 6:15. Eat my first food since 10am. Attempt to call airlines to rebook my return flight home (which they canceled bc I did not catch the first leg of the return). Can’t get through due to call volume. Book and pay for ANOTHER TICKET home, which does not leave for two hours.
> 
> Chat with husband, answer some work emails, see a nice email from
> delta that they’ve credited me with 15k miles ... and then look up to see that my flight is now delayed, and I won’t be home till 1am. Or so they say.
> 
> if you never hear from me again on this forum, check for news stories about mummified human remains  found in the SLC airport.


You are incredibly brave!  I got a laugh about the "mummified human remains".


----------



## KimW

@AliOop  - are you safe at home now?!


----------



## AliOop

Made it home and crawled into bed at 1am. Feel remarkably better after sleep - not to mention, having the blasted mask off my face and shoes off my feet, and no airport din blaring from all sides.

Thanks for the prayers and well-wishes, everyone, I so appreciate y'all! Emailed with clients and agreed that in a few weeks, I'll just drive to their place, which is about 5.5 hours from me. At this point, navigating some snowy roads in our trusty 4WD sounds way more fun than anything the airlines have to offer.


----------



## hlee

Labels.


----------



## BattleGnome

Why am I such a @#$$& slob!

(decided to deep clean the bedroom today. I am gross and the litter box in the corner doesn’t help)


----------



## Sudds

SPowers said:


> I know a few people like that!  My D-I-L  is one such person.  She lives in BC - I am in Ontario and I sent quite a large selection of soaps back in Sept. - some dinosaur soaps for the youngest grandson and a variety of others including some for her and the men in the house.   During my annual Christmas call with the family (read grandkids) I asked about the soap when I finally got verbal confirmation they received it.  So I totally understand your struggle!


I am sorry and I might get my head bitten off for saying this, but, here goes. My mother-in-law just didn't like me, okay with me, but I tried really hard. Whenever we traveled out of the States I always remembered to get something for their house or for each of them.  Never an acknowledgment or a Thank you. Finally, I just started sending cards.  Step-daughter's and son-in-law plus kids, never ever a thank you, I would have to ask if they received the gift cards, oh yeah they got them.  An heirloom christening gown I made for the first one, never a thank you, and every time I saw it, It was always thrown on the floor of their bedroom closet.  I made a lot of $ making those gowns and let me tell you they are not inexpensive and they take a boatload of time to make. Everyone was oohing and ahhing except for the recipients. The straw that broke the camels back was, I asked each child to draw a small picture and I had the size pre-formated out for them, they actually drew the pictures, I then took their designs & transferred them to specialty paper, then weeded out the designs transferred them to crystal Christmas ornaments then sandblasted the ornaments, polished them and put the bail on and the ribbon. It was time-consuming but it was a tradition that each year until grandkids turn18 we give them ornaments, it was getting close to the last ornament for the eldest of this family so I thought it would be special. I was wrong, Grandpa was furious and finally called his daughter and had a come to Jesus meeting with her. I did get thank-yous, but it was a month later.  I just started sending cards after that, no money, nothing. If nobody can say thank you, then the gift must not be appreciated and I will not waste my time or money on the recipient.  I did it for 23 years for my in-laws and 17 for his stepdaughter, have not done it since, and have no regrets.  My husband was in full agreement with me so that was a big help. Actually, he didn't like his mom very much either. His dad was great, but she ruled the roost.


----------



## hlee

My gripe is this weather! It is  -15F this morning and this brutal cold it supposed to stay with us all week.
I worry so much for the birds and animals. They do ok when it is a day or two but a whole week of it takes a big toll on the wildlife.


----------



## SPowers

Sudds said:


> I am sorry and I might get my head bitten off for saying this, but, here goes. My mother-in-law just didn't like me, okay with me, but I tried really hard. Whenever we traveled out of the States I always remembered to get something for their house or for each of them.  Never an acknowledgment or a Thank you. Finally, I just started sending cards.  Step-daughter's and son-in-law plus kids, never ever a thank you, I would have to ask if they received the gift cards, oh yeah they got them.  An heirloom christening gown I made for the first one, never a thank you, and every time I saw it, It was always thrown on the floor of their bedroom closet.  I made a lot of $ making those gowns and let me tell you they are not inexpensive and they take a boatload of time to make. Everyone was oohing and ahhing except for the recipients. The straw that broke the camels back was, I asked each child to draw a small picture and I had the size pre-formated out for them, they actually drew the pictures, I then took their designs & transferred them to specialty paper, then weeded out the designs transferred them to crystal Christmas ornaments then sandblasted the ornaments, polished them and put the bail on and the ribbon. It was time-consuming but it was a tradition that each year until grandkids turn18 we give them ornaments, it was getting close to the last ornament for the eldest of this family so I thought it would be special. I was wrong, Grandpa was furious and finally called his daughter and had a come to Jesus meeting with her. I did get thank-yous, but it was a month later.  I just started sending cards after that, no money, nothing. If nobody can say thank you, then the gift must not be appreciated and I will not waste my time or money on the recipient.  I did it for 23 years for my in-laws and 17 for his stepdaughter, have not done it since, and have no regrets.  My husband was in full agreement with me so that was a big help. Actually, he didn't like his mom very much either. His dad was great, but she ruled the roost.



My husband's parents were that way with me... fortunately they were in BC and I in Ontario... saw them in person only a couple of times with no contact in between.  My d-i-l (I believe) is bipolar but that is something she never was able to entertain even from the perspective of talking to a doctor about it.
Anyway, it is what it is and that's ok... holding on to resentment can make a person sick and I refuse to walk down that road.  I miss my grandsons though but d-i-l or not, the distance is the biggest challenge.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Booker said:


> Well, I think not finding those seeds is a good excuse to buy some new ones!  And yes, English isn't very creative with words, unlike German where cool words abound! (backpfeifengesicht is my favorite!)
> 
> 
> 
> I have two stories about EOs.  One is this:  I work at a Veterinary Clinic.  You wouldn't believe the amount of people shocked when told their dog has fleas despite being drenched in EOs.
> 
> The second is this:  I was an intern at a big horse training farm.  This lady was a "trainer".  She had a client's horse and was directly pouring EOs down his back-from his mane to his tail.  Immediately his hair and skin started to raise.  I, being concerned, asked her about it.  She told me that those bumps were the toxins leaving his body.  Well, a couple days later this poor horse's skin started to slough off where the EO was put.  He was out of training for a month to heal.  And to compound the issue, because said "trainer" used the same saddle pad for three horses--the other two horses ended up with welts and sloughing on their skin! (they were body clipped so the skin was exposed much easier--I think if they had their normal winter coat, they would have had less of a reaction!)  What a nightmare!
> 
> 
> You are incredibly brave!  I got a laugh about the "mummified human remains".


My neighbor almost killed her cat by using EOs. She was constantly using her humidifier diffuser thing and was poisoning her cat. She called me because her cat was stumbling around and unable to focus on anything and vomiting. I told her she was poisoning her cat with EOs and he needed a vet asap and she said "EOs aren't poison, they are good for him". I had to call her vet and have him tell her she was killing her cat.


----------



## Catscankim

My roof is being replaced, and the guys not only removed my satellite dish (directv), but left it hanging off the side of the house. It does not work anymore. My friend came over to reinstall it, and there is no signal, period. If it was just in the wrong direction I would think that it would at least register as a weak signal. Its just not being recognized by the box.

So I called Directv to come fix it. I made the appointment for Tuesday the 9th between 8a-12p. They changed my appointment to Monday between 12p and 4p and sent me a message that I didn't answer the door.. They said that I made the change. No I did not. Why would I when I would be at work?? grrrr... Not a huge big deal, except I haven't had tv since last Tuesday. 

First I tried to be patient and assume that the roofers would put the dish back on the roof. They just left it hanging. Then I found out that it shouldn't be on the roof anyway because of damaging the new roof, so I thought it was a blessing in disguise that it was left there. But now it doesn't work at all.


----------



## MaryinOK

My former friend, who has become a rep for a well known EO MLM, is always trying to sell me her wares. To say she is pushy would be an understatement. She KNOWS I buy my EOs from a reputable source, and she also knows my views on "her" company, but she keeps on sending me messages...


----------



## rdc1978

MaryinOK said:


> My former friend, who has become a rep for a well known EO MLM, is always trying to sell me her wares. To say she is pushy would be an understatement. She KNOWS I buy my EOs from a reputable source, and she also knows my views on "her" company, but she keeps on sending me messages...



Can you block her?  That would drive me bananas and eventually she would end up getting a mean return message from me.  

Ugh, pushiness.


----------



## Misschief

MaryinOK said:


> My former friend, who has become a rep for a well known EO MLM, is always trying to sell me her wares. To say she is pushy would be an understatement. She KNOWS I buy my EOs from a reputable source, and she also knows my views on "her" company, but she keeps on sending me messages...



Explain to her that her oils are far too expensive for you to use in soapmaking. Each of their bottles is what, 10 ml? You'd have to use a couple of bottles depending on the batch size. That would raise the cost of your bars to a point where, if you sell, no one would buy. I had to tell a customer, who is a YL distributor, that very thing. When I put it in that perspective, he understood completely and backed right off.



rdc1978 said:


> Can you block her?  That would drive me bananas and eventually she would end up getting a mean return message from me.
> 
> Ugh, pushiness.



Yes, I'd be doing that PDQ. @MaryinOK, you did say she's a "former friend", after all.


----------



## Tigger2

Thank you for this space.  I needed it.  I have a plant I nursed for 20 years from my father's funeral.  I had some staw-looking stuff in there from my mother's funeral.  Not super attractive but I had it there until I found someplace else for it.  I had to leave for almost two months.  I wasn't sure how long I would be. My brother had a brain tumor compliments of the Air Force.  He had taken a turn and I was going to be with him until the end and was.  I asked my friend to plant sit.  She assured me she would take the best of care!  She had a grow light.  Well, she transplanted my plant to a huge pot. She googled what it needed she said. If you have to google something then you don't know. I JUST transplanted it before I gave it to her. She didn't think it looked good. Well, it might be a little droopy from the transplant but it was very healthy.  She threw all the straw stuff away because it didn't look good. I got about half the plant back because she kept cutting away at what she thought looked bad.  And she threw the pot away I just bought to put it in. 
I got a new pot, replanted it to a smaller one that is needed.  Bought a grow light now so it can be in ICU.  What was from my mother's funeral, what was all there was frankly, is gone.  My decorative pot is gone.  I 'think' I will be able to save my plant but it is so tiny now.  I will forever more just take it with me.   WHY do people take liberty with other people's stuff!!  Call me first!!  I was sad and I'm angry.


----------



## Arimara

Catscankim said:


> My roof is being replaced, and the guys not only removed my satellite dish (directv), but left it hanging off the side of the house. It does not work anymore. My friend came over to reinstall it, and there is no signal, period. If it was just in the wrong direction I would think that it would at least register as a weak signal. Its just not being recognized by the box.
> 
> So I called Directv to come fix it. I made the appointment for Tuesday the 9th between 8a-12p. They changed my appointment to Monday between 12p and 4p and sent me a message that I didn't answer the door.. They said that I made the change. No I did not. Why would I when I would be at work?? grrrr... Not a huge big deal, except I haven't had tv since last Tuesday.
> 
> First I tried to be patient and assume that the roofers would put the dish back on the roof. They just left it hanging. Then I found out that it shouldn't be on the roof anyway because of damaging the new roof, so I thought it was a blessing in disguise that it was left there. But now it doesn't work at all.


Be sure to ask for a senior tech if the appointment is changed again. But, to be fair, sometimes the appointment that you select for yourself is not what is available in the DTV systems. I can't tell you how many times I've had to explain that to various customers and I know it is annoying too.


----------



## Catscankim

Arimara said:


> Be sure to ask for a senior tech if the appointment is changed again. But, to be fair, sometimes the appointment that you select for yourself is not what is available in the DTV systems. I can't tell you how many times I've had to explain that to various customers and I know it is annoying too.


It was in a chat. She asked me if I wanted an appt time for tuesday between 8-12 and I'm like "perfect". Then I got a series of messages early in the morning on Monday that my appt was changed. I was sleeping the whole time, so I don't know what that was all about LOL. I definitely did not change my appointment time for a time that I wouldn't be home. It's all good. I just have no tv for now LOL. I don't know how ppl give up cable to do subscriptions (netflix etc).  I sleep with the tv on and I wake up as soon as its off. Netflix keeps "are you still watching" like every other episode lol.


----------



## Arimara

Catscankim said:


> It was in a chat. She asked me if I wanted an appt time for tuesday between 8-12 and I'm like "perfect". Then I got a series of messages early in the morning on Monday that my appt was changed. I was sleeping the whole time, so I don't know what that was all about LOL. I definitely did not change my appointment time for a time that I wouldn't be home. It's all good. I just have no tv for now LOL. I don't know how ppl give up cable to do subscriptions (netflix etc).  I sleep with the tv on and I wake up as soon as its off. Netflix keeps "are you still watching" like every other episode lol.


Yeah, something might have happened on their end. I can't say for their newer customer accounts but the older ones you had to be careful with scheduling. In either case, ask for a senior tech if they rescehdule out of the blue and say you did it. There are only a handful of times where DTV or AT&T will cancel and reschedule you out of the blue and those times usually include extreme weather or serious maintenance.


----------



## Tigger2

Sudds said:


> I am sorry and I might get my head bitten off for saying this, but, here goes. My mother-in-law just didn't like me, okay with me, but I tried really hard. Whenever we traveled out of the States I always remembered to get something for their house or for each of them.  Never an acknowledgment or a Thank you. Finally, I just started sending cards.  Step-daughter's and son-in-law plus kids, never ever a thank you, I would have to ask if they received the gift cards, oh yeah they got them.  An heirloom christening gown I made for the first one, never a thank you, and every time I saw it, It was always thrown on the floor of their bedroom closet.  I made a lot of $ making those gowns and let me tell you they are not inexpensive and they take a boatload of time to make. Everyone was oohing and ahhing except for the recipients. The straw that broke the camels back was, I asked each child to draw a small picture and I had the size pre-formated out for them, they actually drew the pictures, I then took their designs & transferred them to specialty paper, then weeded out the designs transferred them to crystal Christmas ornaments then sandblasted the ornaments, polished them and put the bail on and the ribbon. It was time-consuming but it was a tradition that each year until grandkids turn18 we give them ornaments, it was getting close to the last ornament for the eldest of this family so I thought it would be special. I was wrong, Grandpa was furious and finally called his daughter and had a come to Jesus meeting with her. I did get thank-yous, but it was a month later.  I just started sending cards after that, no money, nothing. If nobody can say thank you, then the gift must not be appreciated and I will not waste my time or money on the recipient.  I did it for 23 years for my in-laws and 17 for his stepdaughter, have not done it since, and have no regrets.  My husband was in full agreement with me so that was a big help. Actually, he didn't like his mom very much either. His dad was great, but she ruled the roost.


----------



## Tigger2

No biting.  I have the same story.   It hurts!!  It's maddening.  You handled it perfectly!  I am now doing the same.  I have given heirlooms that meant a lot to me and I thought would be huge to them. Never heard it they got it let alone a thank you.  Yep I stop too.


----------



## Tigger2

amd said:


> Yep, I keep throwing out suggestions - and I haven't even suggested the colors I REALLY want to do because I know those won't go over. My house (before we got married and moved in together) had a bright orange and blue dining room, that I absolutely loved. (see attached photo)
> 
> View attachment 29931
> 
> 
> Zinsser primer covers anything!  It is also known to cover water stains which are hard to cover.  just sayin'  Primer first then paint.
> 
> 
> Zinsser


----------



## BattleGnome

Catscankim said:


> I sleep with the tv on and I wake up as soon as its off. Netflix keeps "are you still watching" like every other episode lol.



I use the movies anywhere app. If I put on a movies with a bunch of extras it will automatically play through the extras. 

if I need a movie to sleep I watch “the sword in the stone.” The app takes me through a movie, an original Walt Disney special where Walt talks about magic, deleted scenes, maybe a song or two, and a Mickey Mouse movie (I think it’s Mickey, Donald, and Goofy in Jack and the Bean Stalk). I don’t know how long my stuff is but if it only half works for you get the Lord of the Rings extended edition and you’ll sleep for a month


----------



## Catscankim

This is half gripe, half win. I work with a toxic person. She is really bad. When I first started working at my job 5 years ago, I was told by everybody to not piss her off or she will get you fired. Long story short, I have HAD it five years later. I knew i was opening a can of worms.

She has our management snowed. She is seriously toxic and full of drama, lazy. So I filed a formal complaint with Human Resources last week. I didn't go small, I went straight for the throat...I contacted the director of HR. I am a hero in our department right now as everybody else is so excited that I am trying to squash the problem child.

As expected she opened a retaliation complaint against me, and used the words "bullying" and "harassment"....sent me over the roof. HR did their thing (whatever that may be LOL)...series of meetings and an investigation, and had us both in a conference room today with all of our upper management to mediate two employees "that are not getting along". I came prepared with a three page letter (including bulletted points, starting with expecting a retraction to the bullying and harassment comment, along with a written apology for defamation of character, or I would contact my attorney, and needless to say...that scared the crap out of everybody LOL. All managements' heads were screwed on backwards while reading my letter.

She (lets call her Jackie), has no idea what she is up against with me. I have battled against bigger people than a tech, and won. I am not normally a "i'm calling my lawyer" type, but she used those words...which can get you fired with zero tolerance... she opened a *bigger* can of worms with me.

I was also prepared with solutions to our problems...and I say OUR because I wrote my original complaint on behalf of the whole department.

I sat there today so confident and coooool as a cucumber. I spent so much time quiet and just listening, but when I said something, it was very meaningful. Yet she would burst out in an attempt at a cat fight with me by trying to push my buttons, or when HR would say something like "lets figure out a solution..." she would scream out and slap her hand on the table "I AGREE!" So dumb and obviously volatile LOL. I'm like "I also agree, but if you look at my documents (that Jackie didn't have a copy of), I think that in order to remedy this problem..., and that we should...I have already documented, if you look on the second page..." etc.

She said "The kids (our term of endearment for the youngins in our department) are PETRIFIED of you. You bully them!"...at this point she is really actually  describing herself. I sat calmly and let her finish her rant because she looks like a cat backed in a corner at this point LOL, and said "well, (HR), one of the kids gave me this letter that they found that Jackie wrote, so I believe that speaks volumes on who is being bullied by who, given that they wanted to make sure i knew what was being said in retaliation. But if anybody ever felt that way, I would be devastated because I am teaching them. I don't want anybody to be afraid. I will definitely soften my voice if I need to, Something I need to work on...maybe I need to figure out how to speak to the younger generation better."

Funny thing, I accidentally brought my W2 that I also had in my purse folded up the same way, that I thought was her letter, glad they didn't want to see it LOL. It would have been "See! I don't get paid to deal with this!"

HR called me after the meeting and said that she appreciated my reactions (or more like, non-reactions), she hoped that the issue was resolved for me blah blah blah...She also said that she appreciated that I brought a resolution to the table.

My resolution was that I move my shift from 3pm to 3:30...that way me and her do not have to interact personally at change of shift. I removed myself from the situation as she will be gone by the time I get there. I told HR that she will be getting the same complaints again from whoever takes my shift. She said, yes, probably LOL.

Jackie will be "good" for a few weeks, but it will be back to business as usual when she gets comfortable again. It is a cycle every time someone complains.

One of the complaints is that she always leaves at 3:00, when her shift is actually until 3:45. At the end of our meeting today HR said her thank you's to everybody etc, and said to Jackie "thank you for staying late to join us"...I looked at my phone,..."actually she has 15 more minutes until the end of her shift so no worries!". And I left LOL.

When I got back from our meeting, one of our male youngins was like "Jacked just came in and grabbed her bag and left quick. What the **^%  happened?" He kept saying "that's great...awesome...that's great"

My phone was blown up all night by said-kiddos asking how things went today....not exactly the reaction expected if I was the bully.

I almost feel bad. I was a supervisor for about 8 years. I had some training on body language, voice control, and conducting yourself in a meeting effectively. Seating is also important. I happened to have a chair that kept wanting to roll to the right....closer to jackie ever so slightly. She was very blocked in LOL. Me and my director sitting on the left, manager behind us, HR in the middle in front, and Jackie sitting on the right, kinda by herself. I couldn't have planned seating better, especially with my rolling chair LOL


----------



## Vicki C

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Christmas gift soap in a beautiful bowl along w / face towels to Mother In-Law making sure it arrives before Christmas. No reply from or acknowledgement she received it, moving forward to now February we spent the Day w/ her & she didn't acknowledge or mention her gift? I asked her if she received her Christmas Gift? her reply " Oh yeah I got it' thank you, but the scent didn't last long!".  I'm thinking to self "Like Really? oh how rude on several accounts" Ugh!! Needless to say its been a struggle dealing w/ her for 44yrs.


A couple years ago I received a “no thank you” note from a S-I-L that was so outrageous I took a photo to share. Told me one bar would be plenty, that her husband was sensitive to “strong scents”, that they still had soap from the year before, blah, blah blah. So rude. I guess soap isn’t for everybody. Needless to say I haven’t sent any more.


----------



## VikingChick

@Catscankim Man, if your name didn’t suggest otherwise, I’d think you worked in lab!!! 

ETA: I’m sorry you have to deal with that bull$*!+


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Ok my gripe today is soap related.  I just made 28lbs of soap,  did lovely pours,  decorated tops, embeds and everything and realized after I was cleaning up that I'm a dagblamed idiot who apparently needs to learn to add. I master batched the lye water for all 28lbs of soap but when I was dividing it up I just thought about how much lye to use per batch and didn't include the liquid so my divided portions got messed up with some too lye heavy and some too lye light. So I've just screwed up so much soap and wasted a whole night of shaping. I could just scream.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Ok my gripe today is soap related.  I just made 28lbs of soap,  did lovely pours,  decorated tops, embeds and everything and realized after I was cleaning up that I'm a dagblamed idiot who apparently needs to learn to add. I master batched the lye water for all 28lbs of soap but when I was dividing it up I just thought about how much lye to use per batch and didn't include the liquid so my divided portions got messed up with some too lye heavy and some too lye light. So I've just screwed up so much soap and wasted a whole night of shaping. I could just scream.


Ok I'm much calmer. I chopped up the first mold and got it on the stove. I cooked it down and stirred it all together and added a few tablespoons of brilliant blue and added an apple fragrance to help boost what I cooked off. It's now a kind of midnight blue with grey so I'm going to call it troubled waters. 

Working on the second one now. Hopefully I can fix it too.


----------



## Catscankim

I have two gripes. Covid related.

I had a covid patient that two nurses brought down. After they left, I had to clean the room, finish up my imaging and paperwork....took about 20 minutes. I left to go down to the er scanner where we normally work.

THIS PATIENT was in the hall, between labor and delivery and the elevators, laying in his bed by himself. Nurses come running down the hall from the coffee shop. They just left a COVID patient sitting in the hall while they ordered coffee/food or whatever they got, for 20 minutes!!!!

Just to be sure, I'm like "hey, you guys just leave CT Scan?" They are giggling like "yeah, Hi again!" I says its not funny, you just exposed every person that got on the elevator and all the people walking in and out of L&D. I wrote an incident report. You can't fix stupid....

Second gripe. I had another covid patient. Asymptomatic, and refuses to wear his mask. Basically not sick, but positive. I am like PUT YOUR MASK ON!! He says...do you know how uncomfortable it is to wear this mask? As I am standing there with two masks on, a face shield, goggles, and basically a trash bag that is sticking to my skin because I am sweating pushing his fat ass down the hall in a stretcher. My ears and nose have sores. Gee sir, I have no clue how uncomfortable you are. GRRRR....


----------



## Vicki C

Catscankim said:


> I have two gripes. Covid related.
> 
> I had a covid patient that two nurses brought down. After they left, I had to clean the room, finish up my imaging and paperwork....took about 20 minutes. I left to go down to the er scanner where we normally work.
> 
> THIS PATIENT was in the hall, between labor and delivery and the elevators, laying in his bed by himself. Nurses come running down the hall from the coffee shop. They just left a COVID patient sitting in the hall while they ordered coffee/food or whatever they got, for 20 minutes!!!!
> 
> Just to be sure, I'm like "hey, you guys just leave CT Scan?" They are giggling like "yeah, Hi again!" I says its not funny, you just exposed every person that got on the elevator and all the people walking in and out of L&D. I wrote an incident report. You can't fix stupid....
> 
> Second gripe. I had another covid patient. Asymptomatic, and refuses to wear his mask. Basically not sick, but positive. I am like PUT YOUR MASK ON!! He says...do you know how uncomfortable it is to wear this mask? As I am standing there with two masks on, a face shield, goggles, and basically a trash bag that is sticking to my skin because I am sweating pushing his fat ass down the hall in a stretcher. My ears and nose have sores. Gee sir, I have no clue how uncomfortable you are. GRRRR....


Oh, how completely aggravating. I’m sorry. My mom is in the hospital in Florida after an emergency surgery to remove a bowel obstruction, they had to take out a 1-foot section. She’s 96. I’m so worried about COVID being in the air there although she has had her first shot, had to travel 100 miles to get it but she did.
I’m glad you filed that incident report. Good to know there are people like you, thank you.


----------



## Arimara

I wish I could have a pet but money aside I have several reasons for NOT owning one. Sometimes I can't walk and most times, I can't speak well. That rules out dogs that I could stand to be around (I'm allergic to dogs). My family tends to hate cats and my daughter and sister are both allergic to at least the long haired varieties. So, I guess I should scour the interwebs for a nice rock, paint it, and call it bob.


----------



## penelopejane

Arimara said:


> I wish I could have a pet but money aside I have several reasons for NOT owning one. Sometimes I can't walk and most times, I can't speak well. That rules out dogs that I could stand to be around (I'm allergic to dogs). My family tends to hate cats and my daughter and sister are both allergic to at least the long haired varieties. So, I guess I should scour the interwebs for a nice rock, paint it, and call it bob.


My sister's husband died then her cat died and she bought a dog to keep her company.  I told her a puppy was like a baby and a kitten is like a teenager. After she'd had the puppy for 4 weeks she admitted I was right, admitted she wasn't a dog person and gave it away. 
She feels free again. She can go out when she wants to and go away when she wants to.


----------



## Catscankim

One of our "baby" techs put in her notice to go work a cushy 9-5, no nights, no weekends, no holidays job at a smaller hospital...or at least she is painting the grass as being greener on the other side LOL.

I keep telling my boss...you keep giving these kids this opportunity right out of xray school, they stay a year, get their experience...whine a lot, and get a nice notch on their resume coming from a prominent hospital, and then leave. This is the fourth one in 2 years. We are constantly looking for techs, and it's frustrating because we always have to teach them, instead of holding out for somebody more experienced who understands: this is a hard hospital to work at!! Or, pull a tech that already works there who wants to cross-train.

We already had two positions open...one full time, and one per diem. This kid said she wanted to stay on per diem, instead of just leaving. I told my boss...*do not do it*. She is going to take up a spot where we need an actual per diem. She is not going to give us hours. Sure as rain, this month's schedule came out and she isn't on it, but one Sunday afternoon at the end of the month 11a-7p. And she made demands..no overnights, no late nights (3-11p), and no holidays.

I have another conversation with my supervisor...I will take that shift that she picked up (how nice of her knowing how short staffed we are), don't offer her anything next month. You don't even have to "fire" her: HR will just send her a letter saying that she didn't work enough shifts to keep her per diem status. She says she can't do that and would feel guilty. I WOULDN'T.

Now that my partner is out on leave for COVID, my boss calls this girl to help out over this weekend and she will move everybody elses schedules around so that we can get it all covered. We are desperate. She said no, this is her first weekend off and she was going to enjoy it. *Believe me now Karen?? *She is taking up a valuable spot!! Suck it up and let her go.

Today is day 6 of 6 for me, then I am off tomorrow, work Sunday 8 hours 11a-7p, Monday 16 hours (3p monday-7a tuesday), back in on Tuesday at 3p after a nap... then 3-11 wed, thurs, friday...Saturday overnight, then Mon-Friday 3-11. I don't have a day off for the next two weeks after tomorrow. Then that next saturday off and start it all over again.

I called her personally...can you PLEASE take Sunday from me? Easy peasy 11a-7p. *Nope.* Can you work next Saturday overnight? "I already told her that I am not doing overnights anymore".

I'm not the only one...we are all working this crazy schedule.

One of our trauma nurses lives 2 minutes from me (we live an hour away from work). I was like "I'll race you home...stop by and have a beer." I got home and sat down...heck no I ain't having anybody over tonight LOL. My feet and legs hurt so bad that I couldn't even bring myself to do some light straightening up to have her over LOL. I'm too worked up to go to sleep, and too tired to move from my chair. I have clean soapy dishes all over the kitchen. I don't have the motivation to either put them away, or to make soap.


----------



## Arimara

penelopejane said:


> My sister's husband died then her cat died and she bought a dog to keep her company.  I told her a puppy was like a baby and a kitten is like a teenager. After she'd had the puppy for 4 weeks she admitted I was right, admitted she wasn't a dog person and gave it away.
> She feels free again. She can go out when she wants to and go away when she wants to.


That's why I'm more cat person but I tend to like the older kitties.


----------



## Catscankim

I like kitties. I have never not had a cat. Kittens are fun. They are pretty self-sufficient and entertain themselves LOL. My cat is 5, my other cat died last october, she was 12...she was the love of my life.

I am looking to get another kitten. I think that is the only cat addition that my other cat will tolerate. If I bring an older cat in, i think there would be a problem.

I have a dog that I adopted a little over a year ago. She's an old girl of 13 or 14. Soooo, I want to get a puppy in hopes that she will take on some of the puppy training LOL. This is a real thing! I thought I made that up, but after talking to people, and looking it up online, adult female dogs will definitely train a new puppy. I'm not being lazy, I just want a dog as good as Abby!!


----------



## Guspuppy

My gripe is this: I somehow in my sleep pulled a muscle in the back of my arm/shoulder and this morning couldn't even pick the dog's food dish up off the floor without agonizing pain. I always have hip and knee pain too, esp at night. WHY are my body mechanics so off?! (Rhetorical question!) argh!


----------



## Catscankim

Guspuppy said:


> My gripe is this: I somehow in my sleep pulled a muscle in the back of my arm/shoulder and this morning couldn't even pick the dog's food dish up off the floor without agonizing pain. I always have hip and knee pain too, esp at night. WHY are my body mechanics so off?! (Rhetorical question!) argh!


Is it between your spine and shoulder blade? I always get a knot there. My friend gave me advice from his chiropractor...roll your shoulder front to back and hold it and squeeze your back muscle. Do a few reps (i did 10). It hurt!! The next day it was completely fine. Somehow releases the lactic acid.


----------



## Guspuppy

Catscankim said:


> Is it between your spine and shoulder blade? I always get a knot there. My friend gave me advice from his chiropractor...roll your shoulder front to back and hold it and squeeze your back muscle. Do a few reps (i did 10). It hurt!! The next day it was completely fine. Somehow releases the lactic acid.



No, it's inside the back of my shoulder joint and the pain runs down the back of my arm into the elbow. I think I must have pinched a nerve- I have arthritis is my shoulders and sleep on my sides so they are always hunched together.


----------



## KimW

Guspuppy said:


> No, it's inside the back of my shoulder joint and the pain runs down the back of my arm into the elbow. I think I must have pinched a nerve- I have arthritis is my shoulders and sleep on my sides so they are always hunched together.


Have you ever tried a TENS unit?  Hubby bought one for my chronic back and neck problems, from minor scoliosis and various injuries, and it has really helped me during severe flare ups.  I find I can often get relief in one night of sessions if I position myself so that I can feel a slight stretch to the problem area while using the TENS.  Here's the one we have:


			https://www.amazon.com/Easy-Home-TENS-Muscle-Stimulator/dp/B00O9P2VLI


----------



## Guspuppy

KimW said:


> Have you ever tried a TENS unit?  Hubby bought one for my chronic back and neck problems, from minor scoliosis and various injuries, and it has really helped me during severe flare ups.  I find I can often get relief in one night of sessions if I position myself so that I can feel a slight stretch to the problem area while using the TENS.  Here's the one we have:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Easy-Home-TENS-Muscle-Stimulator/dp/B00O9P2VLI



No! I always had the idea a TENS unit was only for use in major injuries/recovery from major surgery. I had no idea they made little ones like this! I'd have no idea how to operate it/where to put the pads, but presumably it tells you in a manual? Thank you, I'll have to look into this further! I have a lot of chronic pain in my legs, esp my knees. I wonder if it would help?!


----------



## KimW

Guspuppy said:


> No! I always had the idea a TENS unit was only for use in major injuries/recovery from major surgery. I had no idea they made little ones like this! I'd have no idea how to operate it/where to put the pads, but presumably it tells you in a manual? Thank you, I'll have to look into this further! I have a lot of chronic pain in my legs, esp my knees. I wonder if it would help?!


Yes, ours came with a very good, though small, manual that explained very clearly where to place the pads and why.  I suggested the TENS because you mentioned it's likely a pinched nerve.  My old physical therapist explained it something like this: The TENS won't help the pinched nerve.  What it does is help relax/release the muscles that tense up around, and because of, the pinched nerve.  This in turn helps the pain and symptoms of the pinched nerve subside, which in turn helps your body return to its normal positioning, which in turn can help to correct the pinched nerve.  Whew - he'd be so proud of me.    

Honestly, I sort of figured you'd seen a Dr. in the past and that's why you knew what had happened.  I feel like I should encourage you to see a doc if you've never seen one for your shoulder pain...but you seem the sort that would already know that!


----------



## Guspuppy

Oh, this is the first time I've ever had this specific pain! I've had arthritis pain in my shoulders for years, but this just happened last night as I was sleeping! It feels a little better tonight but still hurts. For instance I was unable to reach the opposite armpit while showering tonight due to the nerve pain. However earlier today I couldn't even lift my arm to the steering wheel in my car and it has loosened enough for me to be able to make driving motions now!

ps- your explanation made perfect sense to me!!


----------



## Catscankim

Guspuppy said:


> No, it's inside the back of my shoulder joint and the pain runs down the back of my arm into the elbow. I think I must have pinched a nerve- I have arthritis is my shoulders and sleep on my sides so they are always hunched together.


The tens unit sounds like solid advice. In the meantime I will ask him what other exercises they recommend. He does karate, so he gets lots of advice. I was cursing him out over the shoulder roll thing, but the next day it was gone after having it for so long.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Arimara said:


> I wish I could have a pet but money aside I have several reasons for NOT owning one. Sometimes I can't walk and most times, I can't speak well. That rules out dogs that I could stand to be around (I'm allergic to dogs). My family tends to hate cats and my daughter and sister are both allergic to at least the long haired varieties. So, I guess I should scour the interwebs for a nice rock, paint it, and call it bob.


Betta fish?


----------



## AliOop

TENS has been very helpful for me in the past when recovering from a horse fall. We actually have two that we don’t use anymore, so if someone wants one, PM me.


----------



## Arimara

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Betta fish?


I like Betas but only if they are not mine. I tend to hate caring for fish too. After my daughter's last two fish, both from an amusement park, I said never again unless I get a tank and even then, I know I don't want to care for fish in a tank.


----------



## Vicki C

Catscankim said:


> One of our "baby" techs put in her notice to go work a cushy 9-5, no nights, no weekends, no holidays job at a smaller hospital...or at least she is painting the grass as being greener on the other side LOL.
> 
> I keep telling my boss...you keep giving these kids this opportunity right out of xray school, they stay a year, get their experience...whine a lot, and get a nice notch on their resume coming from a prominent hospital, and then leave. This is the fourth one in 2 years. We are constantly looking for techs, and it's frustrating because we always have to teach them, instead of holding out for somebody more experienced who understands: this is a hard hospital to work at!! Or, pull a tech that already works there who wants to cross-train.
> 
> We already had two positions open...one full time, and one per diem. This kid said she wanted to stay on per diem, instead of just leaving. I told my boss...*do not do it*. She is going to take up a spot where we need an actual per diem. She is not going to give us hours. Sure as rain, this month's schedule came out and she isn't on it, but one Sunday afternoon at the end of the month 11a-7p. And she made demands..no overnights, no late nights (3-11p), and no holidays.
> 
> I have another conversation with my supervisor...I will take that shift that she picked up (how nice of her knowing how short staffed we are), don't offer her anything next month. You don't even have to "fire" her: HR will just send her a letter saying that she didn't work enough shifts to keep her per diem status. She says she can't do that and would feel guilty. I WOULDN'T.
> 
> Now that my partner is out on leave for COVID, my boss calls this girl to help out over this weekend and she will move everybody elses schedules around so that we can get it all covered. We are desperate. She said no, this is her first weekend off and she was going to enjoy it. *Believe me now Karen?? *She is taking up a valuable spot!! Suck it up and let her go.
> 
> Today is day 6 of 6 for me, then I am off tomorrow, work Sunday 8 hours 11a-7p, Monday 16 hours (3p monday-7a tuesday), back in on Tuesday at 3p after a nap... then 3-11 wed, thurs, friday...Saturday overnight, then Mon-Friday 3-11. I don't have a day off for the next two weeks after tomorrow. Then that next saturday off and start it all over again.
> 
> I called her personally...can you PLEASE take Sunday from me? Easy peasy 11a-7p. *Nope.* Can you work next Saturday overnight? "I already told her that I am not doing overnights anymore".
> 
> I'm not the only one...we are all working this crazy schedule.
> 
> One of our trauma nurses lives 2 minutes from me (we live an hour away from work). I was like "I'll race you home...stop by and have a beer." I got home and sat down...heck no I ain't having anybody over tonight LOL. My feet and legs hurt so bad that I couldn't even bring myself to do some light straightening up to have her over LOL. I'm too worked up to go to sleep, and too tired to move from my chair. I have clean soapy dishes all over the kitchen. I don't have the motivation to either put them away, or to make soap.


That’s rough. Having spent a few days with my mom in the hospital in FL I got a taste of what it’s like being in a hospital during COVID, even if you aren’t directly involved with the disease. Hope you got a good night’s sleep.


----------



## Guspuppy

Catscankim said:


> The tens unit sounds like solid advice. In the meantime I will ask him what other exercises they recommend. He does karate, so he gets lots of advice. I was cursing him out over the shoulder roll thing, but the next day it was gone after having it for so long.



Thankfully the pinched nerve was gone the next day! Not to say it won't pinch again but for now I'm back to normal. Thanks everyone!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

This morning's gripe is Facebook soap makers. There's this ad that keeps popping up with how to make your own soap from this one company/person? It's like how to make citrus soap or variations thereof and some of the recipes that this person posts make me scream. The latest is the orange citrus soap where they are telling these lovely people on facebook to add fresh orange zest to their soap and 10X orange essential oil. They recommend an amount but then tell the general audience that they can always add more but it will increase the cost to make the soap. No mention that adding more can actually be harmful and burn your skin, or the fact that adding fresh orange zest is going to make that soap go nasty and rancid while curing.  Another irritating thing is they are telling people to just melt their oils/butters in a sauce pan and then add the lye. Doesn't mention that it needs to be stainless steel or anything, just says sauce pan.  And yes they do caution people in the article if they haven't made CP soap before to go read their other 4 articles on how to make soap but I really think ads like this on facebook, saying how easy it is to make your own orange soap are dangerous to the average user. Mainly because I have people I know on facebook who would read that and think, oh yeah I can do that, would buy everything and have no idea what they were doing and try to make soap without doing any further research and probably blow up their kitchen.


----------



## KimW

Canning lids.  Price online and lack of availability in stores.  I could just spit.


----------



## rdc1978

Arimara said:


> I like Betas but only if they are not mine. I tend to hate caring for fish too. After my daughter's last two fish, both from an amusement park, I said never again unless I get a tank and even then, I know I don't want to care for fish in a tank.



I feed the birds and squirrels and thats about enough responsibility for me.  Bird behavior and squirrel behavior are fascinating.



Catscankim said:


> One of our "baby" techs put in her notice to go work a cushy 9-5, no nights, no weekends, no holidays job at a smaller hospital...or at least she is painting the grass as being greener on the other side LOL.
> 
> I keep telling my boss...you keep giving these kids this opportunity right out of xray school, they stay a year, get their experience...whine a lot, and get a nice notch on their resume coming from a prominent hospital, and then leave. This is the fourth one in 2 years. We are constantly looking for techs, and it's frustrating because we always have to teach them, instead of holding out for somebody more experienced who understands: this is a hard hospital to work at!! Or, pull a tech that already works there who wants to cross-train.
> 
> We already had two positions open...one full time, and one per diem. This kid said she wanted to stay on per diem, instead of just leaving. I told my boss...*do not do it*. She is going to take up a spot where we need an actual per diem. She is not going to give us hours. Sure as rain, this month's schedule came out and she isn't on it, but one Sunday afternoon at the end of the month 11a-7p. And she made demands..no overnights, no late nights (3-11p), and no holidays.
> 
> I have another conversation with my supervisor...I will take that shift that she picked up (how nice of her knowing how short staffed we are), don't offer her anything next month. You don't even have to "fire" her: HR will just send her a letter saying that she didn't work enough shifts to keep her per diem status. She says she can't do that and would feel guilty. I WOULDN'T.
> 
> Now that my partner is out on leave for COVID, my boss calls this girl to help out over this weekend and she will move everybody elses schedules around so that we can get it all covered. We are desperate. She said no, this is her first weekend off and she was going to enjoy it. *Believe me now Karen?? *She is taking up a valuable spot!! Suck it up and let her go.
> 
> Today is day 6 of 6 for me, then I am off tomorrow, work Sunday 8 hours 11a-7p, Monday 16 hours (3p monday-7a tuesday), back in on Tuesday at 3p after a nap... then 3-11 wed, thurs, friday...Saturday overnight, then Mon-Friday 3-11. I don't have a day off for the next two weeks after tomorrow. Then that next saturday off and start it all over again.
> 
> I called her personally...can you PLEASE take Sunday from me? Easy peasy 11a-7p. *Nope.* Can you work next Saturday overnight? "I already told her that I am not doing overnights anymore".
> 
> I'm not the only one...we are all working this crazy schedule.
> 
> One of our trauma nurses lives 2 minutes from me (we live an hour away from work). I was like "I'll race you home...stop by and have a beer." I got home and sat down...heck no I ain't having anybody over tonight LOL. My feet and legs hurt so bad that I couldn't even bring myself to do some light straightening up to have her over LOL. I'm too worked up to go to sleep, and too tired to move from my chair. I have clean soapy dishes all over the kitchen. I don't have the motivation to either put them away, or to make soap.



Ugh, that sounds awful, I'm sorry that is happening to you.  Some people are just really scared of confrontation.  

But, I'd take "grass is greener" stories with a grain of salt.  My job isn't particularly glamorous, but its fairly predictable, the hours are set, the work is very relaxed for the field I'm in, the pay is good and I'm home 5 days a week (I went into the office 1 day a week pre-pandemic).  

My friend, who did the same job, left for another agency, and she really painted it as being so much better, and why didn't I apply, she could use her connections to get me in, and I'd make more.  She is doing fine now, but I see a lot of cracks....she isn't familiar with that area of law, its a steep learning curve, the work requires a lot more time, she has to put things by multiple people, she cannot take any classes because she has young kids and thats not a great look,  she has to commute into the city (or will have to) 3 days a week,  her co-workers aren't very fun and they won't just take time to have a chat, she has to go into the city.  I think she sincerely misses her old job, but she is always sending me job postings for other agencies I could apply to....and maybe I will, but, I think its good to be wary of anyone who makes the grass sound that much greener....I mean, grass is NEVER that green unless its fake astroturf.


----------



## earlene

KimW said:


> Canning lids.  Price online and lack of availability in stores.  I could just spit.


I don't have any trouble finding canning lids, but I live in a rural area where there are lots of folks who do home canning, so maybe that's why. They are carried here in Walmart, Blains Farm & Fleet, and even in the hardware store in my small town.

Do you have a Walmart near you where you can order online for p/u at the local store? Often if I want something that my local store doesn't carry, I can order it to be delivered to there for pick-up, but sometimes I can get free home delivery without even having to spend the minimum $35.00.


----------



## Catscankim

Well the other kiddo put in her notice today. My boss is freaking out.

Funny thing is that she is taking a job at a hospital that I was per diem at. I am no longer there because I HATED it there. And I left despite the extra money. She knows how much I hated it. The supervisor is arrogant and has zero communication skills. Great techs/really nice people are leaving after being there for years...THAT is why they have so many job openings right now. I tried to tell her, but she has her mind made up. It's weirdo world over there, I have told her that before. She will learn LOL.

But she is also going to stay per diem. Another wasted spot imo. Neither one of these girls is going to give us the hours. They are offering her 3-12 hour shifts per week. Which sounds sweet...problem is they tacked on the word "variable" to her job description, which means they can do Monday-Wed-Friday, or Fri-Sun. And change it at will.

I know techs, so I have a few feelers out there. Hopefully something pans out for someone solid with the people I know. My old boss from another job was considering the per diem position that we had open, and she is definitely solid. But now this kid is going to be taking up that spot. My old boss isn't going to want to be full time, I already know that. I have three people to text tomorrow.

Desperate isn't the word right now. This is an emergency situation. We are so busy, our department cannot be run with 5 people...Tonight I stayed for 3 hours after my shift because I couldn't get out of there. And this newly-liberated kiddo was like "sorry, gotta go!" Zero loyalty and work ethic.

We have one more newer tech, but he isn't quite as delicate as the two girls are, but my boss is worried that he will follow suit and leave as well. He lives near me (we are an hour away from work). I have already checked out the job listings at our local hospitals and assured her that there is nothing around here for him to go to. Plus he just bought a house, so that might deter him from changing jobs. I work with him tomorrow so I'm going to feel him out. I know he's been stressed lately...working a lot, getting scheduled 6-7 days in a row (variable hours comes into play), so I have been taking some of his weekend shift just to give him a break... but I want him to know he can ask if he needs a break.

*I have another gripe since I am here*

My sister sent me a text of a picture of my nephew's arm xray...she says "what do you think?" I'm like "he has a radial fracture". She freaks out, she went to an urgent care doc-in-the-box center, and they said it was negative. I'm like noooo...it's fractured and sent her a picture with an arrow pointing to it. She's calls me arguing, like I have time. I says to bring him to our er, IT IS BROKEN. Of course now I need to have another argument over there being no difference between a break and a fracture.

I take my phone over to the ER and show our doc. Yes, it is fractured. I sent my sister a text saying that the doctor agrees with me. Now my other sister started texting me that I freaked her out. Oh for pete's sake, then why did she ask me? It is completely obvious, and I had a doctor confirm it for her off the cuff. Grrrrrrr.

edit: and this is why I hate looking at peoples xrays for them LOL


----------



## KimW

earlene said:


> I don't have any trouble finding canning lids, but I live in a rural area where there are lots of folks who do home canning, so maybe that's why. They are carried here in Walmart, Blains Farm & Fleet, and even in the hardware store in my small town.
> 
> Do you have a Walmart near you where you can order online for p/u at the local store? Often if I want something that my local store doesn't carry, I can order it to be delivered to there for pick-up, but sometimes I can get free home delivery without even having to spend the minimum $35.00.


Yep - we have a Walmart about 30 minutes away in either direction, and a home depot one way with a lowes the other - and a tractor supply co.  I've been looking for canning lids at all locations, in person every month and online every week, since we needed some this last November.   I should have said that I need wide mouth lids, but I was too busy spitting...  I will say that with the low population in a 30 mile radius of us, the stores will typically get seasonal stuff one time and that's it.  So, up here, if you don't get your canning lids by the end of March - you don't get lids.  This is why I'm madder than a hen.   Avg price for brand name lids online is $8 per dozen.  Extortion.  Usually these are $3 to $3.25.  I can still buy a dozen wide mouth jars with bands and lids for $11, btw, but I don't need more jars taking up more space.  Since my market now has regular lids for their usual $2.99, the prices online are obviously sellers/retailers taking advantage and bilking people.  I'll freeze my goods before I pay $8 per dozen for lids.  Our little market now has regular lids, but no wide mouth.  I'll pay you, or anyone else for that matter, to get me 3 packs of wide mouth lids for $3.50 per dozen or less.   Oh well...at least I do have a good freezer and if I have to, I'll just switch over to regular mouth jars and figure out what to do with all my wide mouth jars.


----------



## rdc1978

Catscankim said:


> Well the other kiddo put in her notice today. My boss is freaking out.
> 
> Funny thing is that she is taking a job at a hospital that I was per diem at. I am no longer there because I HATED it there. And I left despite the extra money. She knows how much I hated it. The supervisor is arrogant and has zero communication skills. Great techs/really nice people are leaving after being there for years...THAT is why they have so many job openings right now. I tried to tell her, but she has her mind made up. It's weirdo world over there, I have told her that before. She will learn LOL.
> 
> But she is also going to stay per diem. Another wasted spot imo. Neither one of these girls is going to give us the hours. They are offering her 3-12 hour shifts per week. Which sounds sweet...problem is they tacked on the word "variable" to her job description, which means they can do Monday-Wed-Friday, or Fri-Sun. And change it at will.
> 
> I know techs, so I have a few feelers out there. Hopefully something pans out for someone solid with the people I know. My old boss from another job was considering the per diem position that we had open, and she is definitely solid. But now this kid is going to be taking up that spot. My old boss isn't going to want to be full time, I already know that. I have three people to text tomorrow.
> 
> Desperate isn't the word right now. This is an emergency situation. We are so busy, our department cannot be run with 5 people...Tonight I stayed for 3 hours after my shift because I couldn't get out of there. And this newly-liberated kiddo was like "sorry, gotta go!" Zero loyalty and work ethic.
> 
> We have one more newer tech, but he isn't quite as delicate as the two girls are, but my boss is worried that he will follow suit and leave as well. He lives near me (we are an hour away from work). I have already checked out the job listings at our local hospitals and assured her that there is nothing around here for him to go to. Plus he just bought a house, so that might deter him from changing jobs. I work with him tomorrow so I'm going to feel him out. I know he's been stressed lately...working a lot, getting scheduled 6-7 days in a row (variable hours comes into play), so I have been taking some of his weekend shift just to give him a break... but I want him to know he can ask if he needs a break.
> 
> *I have another gripe since I am here*
> 
> My sister sent me a text of a picture of my nephew's arm xray...she says "what do you think?" I'm like "he has a radial fracture". She freaks out, she went to an urgent care doc-in-the-box center, and they said it was negative. I'm like noooo...it's fractured and sent her a picture with an arrow pointing to it. She's calls me arguing, like I have time. I says to bring him to our er, IT IS BROKEN. Of course now I need to have another argument over there being no difference between a break and a fracture.
> 
> I take my phone over to the ER and show our doc. Yes, it is fractured. I sent my sister a text saying that the doctor agrees with me. Now my other sister started texting me that I freaked her out. Oh for pete's sake, then why did she ask me? It is completely obvious, and I had a doctor confirm it for her off the cuff. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> edit: and this is why I hate looking at peoples xrays for them LOL



You sound far too kind.  

Family is family, but if your family is being weird and paranoid about the help they asked you for id stop giving it.  

You really never know when someone is going to come at you saying that they relied on your expertise in making some sort of medical decision.  Even if its not the one you recommended.  

People are nice and they want to help and I get that vibe from you.  A good heart.  But id be very wary of someone who relies on your expertise and then wants to argue with you.  

You know everyone involved better than I do.  Its very kind of you to keep giving advice when you're getting hassled.  I would have been over it after like 5 minutes.  Your job is hard you don't have time or energy.


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> I'll pay you, or anyone else for that matter, to get me 3 packs of wide mouth lids for $3.50 per dozen or less.


Huh, I don't know if the postage could possibly work but I have 2 packs of wide mouth lids that I can't use because I don't have the jars for them... You can't get them here at all so I buy them when I visit the states. Last time I grabbed the wrong packs


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> Huh, I don't know if the postage could possibly work but I have 2 packs of wide mouth lids that I can't use because I don't have the jars for them... You can't get them here at all so I buy them when I visit the states. Last time I grabbed the wrong packs


I'm betting the postage wouldn't work...but maybe we could swapsies?  Cheaper than a plane flight!  LOL


----------



## dibbles

@KimW I’m planning to grocery shop tomorrow. Do you want me to check my store for you? I could send some if the store has them. We tend to get the canning supplies showing up more during summer and fall months here, but I’d be happy to look.


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> edit: and this is why I hate looking at peoples xrays for them LOL


Replace "_looking at people's xrays for them_" and sub in "_evaluating their legal situation_" and I am right there with you.

No, you can't sue the appliance store for $100k because your fridge broke.

No, you won't get $1M for a little fender bender that didn't even set off your airbags.

No, you can't just change the locks and throw your roommate's stuff in the street. 

No, I can't help you get out of that contract you signed (the contract that you either didn't have me read first, or the one you decided to sign anyway after I told you not to sign).

*Why did you ask me if you didn't want to hear the truth?*


----------



## KimW

dibbles said:


> @KimW I’m planning to grocery shop tomorrow. Do you want me to check my store for you? I could send some if the store has them. We tend to get the canning supplies showing up more during summer and fall months here, but I’d be happy to look.


PMing you!


----------



## Something witty

I have to pull teeth whenever I ask for help for something that would take the person maybe 20min and low effort but would take me a whole day and risk getting really sick for a long period of time.
"You can always ask for help" my asss   I wouldn't be asking if it didn't cost an arm and a leg to ship a roll of duck tape to my apartment.

(For reference I can't drive and I'm in the hi risk pop for covid and I live alone so friends who already have bubbles can't visit. So fam is being less than reliable even when they are coming over anyway)


----------



## Something witty

CatahoulaBubble said:


> This morning's gripe is Facebook soap makers. There's this ad that keeps popping up with how to make your own soap from this one company/person? It's like how to make citrus soap or variations thereof and some of the recipes that this person posts make me scream. The latest is the orange citrus soap where they are telling these lovely people on facebook to add fresh orange zest to their soap and 10X orange essential oil. They recommend an amount but then tell the general audience that they can always add more but it will increase the cost to make the soap. No mention that adding more can actually be harmful and burn your skin, or the fact that adding fresh orange zest is going to make that soap go nasty and rancid while curing.  Another irritating thing is they are telling people to just melt their oils/butters in a sauce pan and then add the lye. Doesn't mention that it needs to be stainless steel or anything, just says sauce pan.  And yes they do caution people in the article if they haven't made CP soap before to go read their other 4 articles on how to make soap but I really think ads like this on facebook, saying how easy it is to make your own orange soap are dangerous to the average user. Mainly because I have people I know on facebook who would read that and think, oh yeah I can do that, would buy everything and have no idea what they were doing and try to make soap without doing any further research and probably blow up their kitchen.


Ahhh yes the predatory nature that is Facebook ads. Where the money is in the amount of views and clicks it gets because the more eyes the more FB gets in that commission %. Some of those might purposely be miss informing people just to get "real soapers" to "OUTRAGE" in the comments to correct it. Giving the post more interaction and a boost in the algorithm which gives it more views and the cycle continues.
You can actually flag stuff for misinformation now. You should try that since what is being instructed can actually make a dangerous product and cause people to hurt themselves.


----------



## Something witty

Catscankim said:


> I have two gripes. Covid related.
> 
> I had a covid patient that two nurses brought down. After they left, I had to clean the room, finish up my imaging and paperwork....took about 20 minutes. I left to go down to the er scanner where we normally work.
> 
> THIS PATIENT was in the hall, between labor and delivery and the elevators, laying in his bed by himself. Nurses come running down the hall from the coffee shop. They just left a COVID patient sitting in the hall while they ordered coffee/food or whatever they got, for 20 minutes!!!!
> 
> Just to be sure, I'm like "hey, you guys just leave CT Scan?" They are giggling like "yeah, Hi again!" I says its not funny, you just exposed every person that got on the elevator and all the people walking in and out of L&D. I wrote an incident report. You can't fix stupid....
> 
> Second gripe. I had another covid patient. Asymptomatic, and refuses to wear his mask. Basically not sick, but positive. I am like PUT YOUR MASK ON!! He says...do you know how uncomfortable it is to wear this mask? As I am standing there with two masks on, a face shield, goggles, and basically a trash bag that is sticking to my skin because I am sweating pushing his fat ass down the hall in a stretcher. My ears and nose have sores. Gee sir, I have no clue how uncomfortable you are. GRRRR....



I'm going to meditate and spiritually slap those stupid people in their metaphysical face for you. Because they seriously need to be slapped.


----------



## earlene

KimW said:


> Yep - we have a Walmart about 30 minutes away in either direction, and a home depot one way with a lowes the other - and a tractor supply co.  I've been looking for canning lids at all locations, in person every month and online every week, since we needed some this last November.   I should have said that I need wide mouth lids, but I was too busy spitting...  I will say that with the low population in a 30 mile radius of us, the stores will typically get seasonal stuff one time and that's it.  So, up here, if you don't get your canning lids by the end of March - you don't get lids.  This is why I'm madder than a hen.   Avg price for brand name lids online is $8 per dozen.  Extortion.  Usually these are $3 to $3.25.  I can still buy a dozen wide mouth jars with bands and lids for $11, btw, but I don't need more jars taking up more space.  Since my market now has regular lids for their usual $2.99, the prices online are obviously sellers/retailers taking advantage and bilking people.  I'll freeze my goods before I pay $8 per dozen for lids.  Our little market now has regular lids, but no wide mouth.  I'll pay you, or anyone else for that matter, to get me 3 packs of wide mouth lids for $3.50 per dozen or less.   Oh well...at least I do have a good freezer and if I have to, I'll just switch over to regular mouth jars and figure out what to do with all my wide mouth jars.



I will check my local store when I go out today or tomorrow and let you know. The wide mouth lids are always in less abundance, though.


----------



## Misschief

The woman upstairs just woke me by stomping on the floor, wanting me to stop the hammering......... which was being done by a flicker (in the woodpecker family) under the eaves OUTSIDE her bedroom and two floors above ours. Luckily for her, I lost her cell phone number.


----------



## KimW

Misschief said:


> The woman upstairs just woke me by stomping on the floor, wanting me to stop the hammering......... which was being done by a flicker (in the woodpecker family) under the eaves OUTSIDE her bedroom and two floors above ours. Luckily for her, I lost her cell phone number.


Ok - so I know ti wasn't funny, but the way you wrote it made me chuckle.  Can't fix stupid.


----------



## Misschief

KimW said:


> Ok - so I know ti wasn't funny, but the way you wrote it made me chuckle.  Can't fix stupid.


Oh, believe me, she's been a constant source of head shaking and, later, chuckling. For instance, she has a habit of locking her vehicle twice each evening. Beep....................half hour later................. beep. Except, last night, she also left the passenger window wide open. 

She's been known to leave her front door wide open, r(esulting in her blind dog wandering around the yard, with her having no idea where he is (that time, he was happily sniffing his way around the yard). Thankfully, we live in a pretty safe area. It's an adventure. Good thing we have tenant insurance.


----------



## Catscankim

When I started my job a few years ago, I mentioned to my boss that Saturday night overnight shift, 11pm-11am, actually counts for Sunday, which is only significant for the end of the pay week-- Saturday. I used to be a supervisor, and we used the same KRONOS timekeeping system. She assured me that if you clock in on Saturday night at 11pm, then it counts for Saturday. I was new back then and I didn't want to step on toes as a former ct supervisor (at another hospital).

So this week we have two people out...one with covid, and one with "covid symptoms", for the fourth time since the inception of covid last year, not to mention that she said she was "too sick" from the vaccine that it put her out for a week...the drama at my hospital is incredible LOL. 

So I have a bunch of stuff to do around the house, so I picked up a lot of those shifts last week. I checked my paycheck and I got a lousy $200 extra, I happened to be working with my boss tonight, and I brought it to her attention...I am missing all of my overtime. 

YES the Saturday 11pm shift counts for Sunday. She said that she was wrong about the day for which it counted for. So basically I was shorted 8 hours to begin with (because the schedule is made Sunday-Saturday)...she included Saturday 11pm shift for last week, so I was really only scheduled 32 hours. My first ot shift  was really only making up hours, the other shift I picked up was only a partial shift (which I knew, because I left early because I needed to be back in super early in the morning). So I only got 5 hours over time in todays paycheck. I should have had 12+8+5 hours overtime. Instead it was just 5.

She's like well your 12 hours Saturday ot will be on next weeks paycheck then. *No, it won't, because I took off on Monday* (and I can't give it back or I would), so I will be getting 4 hours overtime. This is all because she only scheduled me 32 hours to begin with last week because of the Saturday shift that she was counting as last pay period on the schedule, instead of next pay.

I worked so much last week, only to find out that my hours were split between two pay periods and I am not getting paid squat for it.

It could be worse. If I didn't pick up those shifts last week then I would have been short 8 hours


----------



## msunnerstood

One hyphenated word.. Fed-ex

I get shipping delays due to covid, but they pretty much know what they are, so dont have an expected delivery date of 4-9 for 4 days and then at 530 pm on 4-9, change the date to 4-15?? 6 extra days???? for what???

I am livid.


----------



## TheGecko

msunnerstood said:


> One hyphenated word.. Fed-ex
> 
> I get shipping delays due to covid, but they pretty much know what they are, so dont have an expected delivery date of 4-9 for 4 days and then at 530 pm on 4-9, change the date to 4-15?? 6 extra days???? for what???
> 
> I am livid.



Unless it says “out for delivery”...I ignore it.


----------



## msunnerstood

TheGecko said:


> Unless it says “out for delivery”...I ignore it.


Yeah the two other items I was supposed to get tomorrow just flipped to Monday. My weekend plans went out the window


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I think it's pervasive back-log in the shipping industry. More business than they can handle. Parcels sit in hubs until they can get to them. I received a package today that sat in a hub in NV for the last 3-4 days. I don't worry about.  No sense stressing about things over which I have no control. Whether I stress or not the outcome is the same. Sigh.


----------



## msunnerstood

Zany_in_CO said:


> I think it's pervasive back-log in the shipping industry. More business than they can handle. Parcels sit in hubs until they can get to them. I received a package today that sat in a hub in NV for the last 3-4 days. I don't worry about.  No sense stressing about things over which I have no control. Whether I stress or not the outcome is the same. Sigh.


I get delays, but I pay attention to expected dates throughout shipping. USPS, I will get an alert if something has slowed shipping like a storm, I even got one due to civil unrest. I can plan around delays if I know about them. I think a 6 day delay I dont know about until late in the day of delivery is poor service.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

msunnerstood said:


> I think a 6 day delay I dont know about until late in the day of delivery is poor service.


I just consider it par for the course. I also think it is going to be the norm for a while until shippers get their act together or people stop buying everything they need online. Truly. The whole system is out of balance.


----------



## Catscankim

I am getting a lot of Amazon delays. I ordered something last week that was "free next day prime"...lt arrived yesterday...a full week. And it was delivered by Amazon.

Now that I think of it, I ordered two other things that were same day delivery that didn't arrive for a few days.

And these weren't odd things. Just common items.

I was on the Lowes website, and I was looking to purchase a wheelbarrrel to pick up at the store. It said that it could be delivered next day for free. Well ok LOL. Save me a trip to the store. I dunno, I guess I assumed that it would be delivered from my local store that said that it was in stock.

It went from Pennsylvania, to Orlando FL, down to Miami, back up to West palm, then back up to me LOL I got it in a week. Well played Lowes, well played. It was SHIPPED the next day, just not delivered.

On a different note, I ordered a ton of soil, mulch, etc for me to pick up at Lowes two weeks ago. I got a message surprisingly quickly that it was ready for pick up. I head over there and there was only one guy in the pick up line ...making a rather complicated return in the PICKUP line. There was a lady standing idle in the return line. After standing behind this guy for a good 15 minutes, I finally ask the lady with nothing to do in the return line if she could help me with a pick up order. She said no, she is only doing returns. "So he can get help with a return in the pickup line, but you can't help me with a pickup in the return line? My order is sitting right there!" Finally a manager walks over and she helped me and got someone to load my truck. I mean, if she would have said that she didn't know how or something, I would have been good with it. But the manager directed her to help the next pickup customer because the line was now getting long waiting for this guy with his stupid return. So she obviously knew how, but had to be told to do so. I don't get people.

I mean, I was at work tonight and the ER has been packed all week long. I asked the charge nurse if there was anything that I could do to help. She said "can you start IVs?" YES! It's not my job to start IVs in the ER, but I did it. Now my patients were ready for their CT scans, because they were waiting for an iv, and the patients got their tests and got discharged quicker, which helped clear out the crowded emergency room.

"I'm in the return lane" stuff makes me mad LOL.


----------



## kasilofchrisn

KimW said:


> Yep - we have a Walmart about 30 minutes away in either direction, and a home depot one way with a lowes the other - and a tractor supply co.  I've been looking for canning lids at all locations, in person every month and online every week, since we needed some this last November.   I should have said that I need wide mouth lids, but I was too busy spitting...  I will say that with the low population in a 30 mile radius of us, the stores will typically get seasonal stuff one time and that's it.  So, up here, if you don't get your canning lids by the end of March - you don't get lids.  This is why I'm madder than a hen.   Avg price for brand name lids online is $8 per dozen.  Extortion.  Usually these are $3 to $3.25.  I can still buy a dozen wide mouth jars with bands and lids for $11, btw, but I don't need more jars taking up more space.  Since my market now has regular lids for their usual $2.99, the prices online are obviously sellers/retailers taking advantage and bilking people.  I'll freeze my goods before I pay $8 per dozen for lids.  Our little market now has regular lids, but no wide mouth.  I'll pay you, or anyone else for that matter, to get me 3 packs of wide mouth lids for $3.50 per dozen or less.   Oh well...at least I do have a good freezer and if I have to, I'll just switch over to regular mouth jars and figure out what to do with all my wide mouth jars.


Did you ever find the lids you needed?
My local Alaska Walmart just got in a bunch of canning supplies.
Canning is a way of life here and extremely common especially for our salmon and wild berry products.
Anyway I just bought two cases of Kerr wide mouth lids to supplement my supplies I'll need later this summer.
My cost was $3.66 usd +6% tax per 12 pack of lids. Or ~$3.88 per box of 12.
If your still in need I do have extras.
As I was putting them away at home I remembered this thread so thought I might be helpful.
Let me know.


----------



## Catscankim

Short staffed is an understatement.

We are a 24 hour operation... comprehensive stroke and level 1 trauma center, 450 bed hospital, run with 5 (FIVE!!)  CT techs. When we became short staffed, they should have emergently gotten us travel tech help. Pre covid, we already were short with one full-time and a per diem opening already, which got put on the back burner. Then they opened that back up recenly. Since then we had two techs quit. We are now short three full time techs and a per diem.

So they offered us...$250 per shift to pick up the overtime. Ok that sucks (compared to what other departments in our hospital are getting). Nurses are getting $1200 per shift. Doesn't matter about the money at this point, seriously. I am on day 10 of 14 days straight and we are getting our asses kicked.

Now our transporter has been out on leave because apparently a 250lb woman can be knocked over by the wind while taking a patient outside to the diagnostic center outside. True story...she's been out for going on 3 weeks now. For getting knocked down by the wind.

I picked up an 8 hour shift on saturday and one on sunday...Both turned out to be two 16 hour shifts because a tech got "sick" and another pulled his back out. I live an hour away....7am-11pm, back in at 7 till 11pm again. The manager says...I don't think I can get transport help for you. So I says I won't do it then. It hurt my soul to even say that. She then promised me at least a transporter and an MRI tech as a back up. I got none of that, because the transporter was a lie...and the MRI asked to get the $250 bonus and they said no (I DON'T BLAME HIM!!!!). One tech doing ct in the entire hospital for the entire weekend.

*Trauma nurses were helping me with transport...my manager should be embarrassed*

I see my manager today. I tell her that I fully expect to get (2) $250 bonuses for the extra shifts that I did this weekend (because both times I signed up for 8-hour shifts that turned in 16s). And she said no!!

This week was supposed to be some sort of normal with my regular 3-11 shift M-F. Tonight I didn't get out of there until 1:30am, yesterday was late as well.

I left work tonight at 1:30 and asked my partner to follow me to the gas station to get beer LOL. So here we were standing in a gas station in the ghetto getting beer on the way home...and who knew they wouldn't have Mic Ultra in the ghetto lol. I did manage to cop a six pack of bud light though LOL.

Homeless looking guy in there thanked us for our service though... didn't exactly make it all worth it, but it helped.


----------



## Quanta

One thing that really bugs me, is when people put apostrophes in possessive pronouns. Like nobody paid attention in school. Gah.


----------



## ImpKit

My gripe:
The molds I bought on Etsy aren't here. The original estimated delivery date was 14 Apr. The USPS updated the tracking on that date to "later than anticipated but still en route". Nothing since then. So I contacted USPS yesterday and filed a claim on it. They closed it with no action taken today saying "lulz COVID delays! Not our fault, might show up. If you want to make an insurance claim, you COULD do that. maybe."

I alerted the seller yesterday to my claim. Apparently they had ALSO contacted USPS last week so, supposedly, they had planned to ship out replacements today. We'll see what happens.

This is the second time this month that the USPS has had substantial delays. I blame the current post master general and the idiotic attempt to defund it from last year. Because I had NO problems with them all of 2020 but now...


----------



## SoapDaddy70

My gripe is dopey people that make soap. I am on a Facebook group of all male soapmakers (I know, seems sexist) This yutz is asking why his soap is crumbly and neglects to say that he completely forgot to put his olive oil in because he was slightly buzzed when he made the soap. I have done some stupid things while drinking but soapmaking is not the kind of thing you do while high or inebriated. I explained that his soap is most definitely lye heavy and he should seriously consider scrapping it. His response was..."Don't worry, I don't sell anyway" I wasted my time explaining that was not the point that the soap was probably not safe to use. You should have to pass a basic intelligence test to be able to make soap. From my experience on this particular Facebook group there are a lot of morons out there making soap. Downright scary to be honest.


----------



## Tara_H

Quanta said:


> One thing that really bugs me, is when people put apostrophes in possessive pronouns. Like nobody paid attention in school. Gah.


Gah indeed! Even worse than the greengrocer's apostrophe, imho.

I'm increasingly ticked off at how hard it is to get SLSA, now that I finally convinced myself I want some.

After weeks of searching I found one place that had it stock and placed an order. A couple of weeks go by, it doesn't turn up.  I send them a message through the contact form on their website (the only way to reach them). No response.  Finally I open a PayPal dispute, expecting a long process of wrangling and negotiations - nope, it was instantaneously refunded! In other words their business is in such bad shape PayPal has apparently written them off entirely.

Which leaves me at square 1, with no source of SLSA and a Europe-wide shortage, apparently.


----------



## ImpKit

SoapDaddy70 said:


> My gripe is dopey people that make soap. I am on a Facebook group of all male soapmakers (I know, seems sexist) This yutz is asking why his soap is crumbly and neglects to say that he completely forgot to put his olive oil in because he was slightly buzzed when he made the soap. I have done some stupid things while drinking but soapmaking is not the kind of thing you do while high or inebriated. I explained that his soap is most definitely lye heavy and he should seriously consider scrapping it. His response was..."Don't worry, I don't sell anyway" I wasted my time explaining that was not the point that the soap was probably not safe to use. You should have to pass a basic intelligence test to be able to make soap. From my experience on this particular Facebook group there are a lot of morons out there making soap. Downright scary to be honest.



I lamented some months ago that I could never film a "ImpKit gets high and makes soap" video like my partner has done with some of his kitchen creations (chiefly involving blended drinks and wayyyyyy too much sugar but so tasty!).

... and then I remembered the melt and pour and the dragon molds he got me off Etsy. Lol. So we did that one night. Carefully.

But yes, I don't get the idea of people knowingly working with a pH 14 caustic substance that can cause 2nd and 3rd degree chemical burns when they are intoxicated! I forget things while sober (case in point: sodium lactate last time... I'm not a patient man so that omission huuuuurt).

To that end, I empathize with this gripe.

(Unrelated but I wish I knew some local soap making guys. I think it could be fun to talk with local guys into the hobby.)


----------



## Quanta

ImpKit said:


> My gripe:
> The molds I bought on Etsy aren't here. The original estimated delivery date was 14 Apr. The USPS updated the tracking on that date to "later than anticipated but still en route". Nothing since then. So I contacted USPS yesterday and filed a claim on it. They closed it with no action taken today saying "lulz COVID delays! Not our fault, might show up. If you want to make an insurance claim, you COULD do that. maybe."
> 
> I alerted the seller yesterday to my claim. Apparently they had ALSO contacted USPS last week so, supposedly, they had planned to ship out replacements today. We'll see what happens.
> 
> This is the second time this month that the USPS has had substantial delays. I blame the current post master general and the idiotic attempt to defund it from last year. Because I had NO problems with them all of 2020 but now...


This past week I had to wear a Holter monitor. After 7 days I had to take it off and put it in its box to send it to the company that extracts the data for my doctor. The prepaid postage on the box is USPS, so I have no choice but to sit here and hope and pray that they don't lose it. I don't want to have to wear another one for another week. If they had let me take it wherever I wanted I would probably have taken it to UPS. I just don't trust the postal service anymore.


----------



## ImpKit

Quanta said:


> This past week I had to wear a Holter monitor. After 7 days I had to take it off and put it in its box to send it to the company that extracts the data for my doctor. The prepaid postage on the box is USPS, so I have no choice but to sit here and hope and pray that they don't lose it. I don't want to have to wear another one for another week. If they had let me take it wherever I wanted I would probably have taken it to UPS. I just don't trust the postal service anymore.



I'll keep fingers crossed for you. I'm very glad when I got my at home sleep test done that I could pick up and drop off the equipment from my local clinic.


----------



## Daisy

Quanta said:


> This past week I had to wear a Holter monitor. After 7 days I had to take it off and put it in its box to send it to the company that extracts the data for my doctor. The prepaid postage on the box is USPS, so I have no choice but to sit here and hope and pray that they don't lose it. I don't want to have to wear another one for another week. If they had let me take it wherever I wanted I would probably have taken it to UPS. I just don't trust the postal service anymore.



Getting educated everyday! I didn't know about "Holter Monitor" until now- had to look it up!
Best wishes to you!


----------



## Quanta

Daisy said:


> Getting educated everyday! I didn't know about "Holter Monitor" until now- had to look it up!
> Best wishes to you!


Thank you!
I guess my gripe really should have been that I had to have a Holter monitor at all, regardless of the Postal Service!


----------



## Quanta

ImpKit said:


> I'll keep fingers crossed for you. I'm very glad when I got my at home sleep test done that I could pick up and drop off the equipment from my local clinic.


Unfortunately, the equipment to read the data on a Holter monitor isn't something doctors typically have in their office, there is always a third party that manufactures and operates the things and sends the data to the doctor. And they are always out of state, too. This isn't the first one I've had, and the previous one was the same way (about 6 years ago).


----------



## earlene

I had to wear a similar device for a month in early 2020.  The cost they billed my insurance company was in the thousands & was denied for some stupid reason (indication for need not sufficiently documented or some such).  I was horrified that my Ins. Co. wouldn't pay since the results of that monitor was what identified the problem that lead to my surgery that repaired the problem.  None of the previous diagnostics had made that ID, and yet, payment was denied.

I wrote and called the insurance company insisting they pay the bill because it was justified by virtue of all above. They said, "No, we have an agreement with this company ...blah blah blah... and they won't bill you either.  It's part of the agreement we have with them."  Personally, I felt that was wrong and the bill should have been paid, if only a pre-agreed upon portion, at least, because without that quite expensive monitoring, I could potentially now be dead and I am not.  But, as I was told, I was never personally billed.


----------



## Quanta

earlene said:


> I had to wear a similar device for a month in early 2020.  The cost they billed my insurance company was in the thousands & was denied for some stupid reason (indication for need not sufficiently documented or some such).  I was horrified that my Ins. Co. wouldn't pay since the results of that monitor was what identified the problem that lead to my surgery that repaired the problem.  None of the previous diagnostics had made that ID, and yet, payment was denied.
> 
> I wrote and called the insurance company insisting they pay the bill because it was justified by virtue of all above. They said, "No, we have an agreement with this company ...blah blah blah... and they won't bill you either.  It's part of the agreement we have with them."  Personally, I felt that was wrong and the bill should have been paid, if only a pre-agreed upon portion, at least, because without that quite expensive monitoring, I could potentially now be dead and I am not.  But, as I was told, I was never personally billed.


That exact thing happened to me the first time I wore a Holter monitor. Insurance and medical billing is sooo messed up and complicated.


----------



## Jubilee8269

I had to wear a holter monitor back in February.  They are not fun to be walking around wearing.  I had to walk to the store, which was only a block away and back.  I was worried they were going to accuse me of stealing or something with the bulk under my shirt.  Thankfully nobody said anything. Good luck on that getting back to your docs and read!


----------



## MGM

Our youngest had to wear one only for a few days last month, but considering he has all sorts of sensory processing issues, I  figured he wouldn't last an hour. He did it though. We had to drive the monitor back to the doc's office --_ a whole hour away_! I mean, I used to commute almost an hour to work every day, but after working from home for over a year, any sort of drive is such an imposition on me! I'd have paid someone to take it back.....


----------



## Daisy

Quanta said:


> Thank you!
> I guess my gripe really should have been that I had to have a Holter monitor at all, regardless of the Postal Service!



Either way you've created a support group! Your are not alone!
I pray you'll get better soon!


----------



## Quanta

Daisy said:


> Either way you've created a support group! Your are not alone!
> I pray you'll get better soon!


Thanks! My follow up appointment isn't until May 7, then I'll know more.


----------



## Quanta

Quanta said:


> This past week I had to wear a Holter monitor. After 7 days I had to take it off and put it in its box to send it to the company that extracts the data for my doctor. The prepaid postage on the box is USPS, so I have no choice but to sit here and hope and pray that they don't lose it. I don't want to have to wear another one for another week. If they had let me take it wherever I wanted I would probably have taken it to UPS. I just don't trust the postal service anymore.


I was given the tracking number for this when it was dropped off at the post office. I've been checking it and it was delivered this morning. Hallelujah!



Tara_H said:


> I'm increasingly ticked off at how hard it is to get SLSA, now that I finally convinced myself I want some.
> 
> After weeks of searching I found one place that had it stock and placed an order. A couple of weeks go by, it doesn't turn up.  I send them a message through the contact form on their website (the only way to reach them). No response.  Finally I open a PayPal dispute, expecting a long process of wrangling and negotiations - nope, it was instantaneously refunded! In other words their business is in such bad shape PayPal has apparently written them off entirely.
> 
> Which leaves me at square 1, with no source of SLSA and a Europe-wide shortage, apparently.


I was poking around the internet, looking for something completely unrelated when I stumbled across this, and I remembered that you were looking for it:




__





						SLSA | Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate Powder | Lathanol | Soapmakers
					

SLSA | Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate Powder also known as Lathanol Powder is vegetable-derived & biodegradable. Buy online today!




					soapmakers-store.com
				



Was this by chance the one place you saw it? Their site shows that it is in stock.
If that's not the place you tried to order from, maybe it's worth a shot. They deliver to Ireland but they have a minimum order size of £50. However, they do appear to have lots of other useful stuff to add to your basket to make up the minimum order.
Failing that, my usual source for it is makeyourown.buzz, they currently have it in stock and they ship internationally. But shipping will be more expensive from Arkansas than it would be from England. I guess you would have to decide how badly you want it.


----------



## TheGecko

WOWZA!  I bought a  5lb bucket of Palm Oil No-Stir from Elements Bath and Body the end of March, was going to order a couple more today and OMG...$15.84!!!

Now I'm going to have to check their other prices on stuff I usually order because that is just ridiculous!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@TheGecko Thanks for the heads up. 

I wish I knew how to knit... I could prolly finish a kingsize afghan by the time I get my order. And they are only and hour and a half away from me.


----------



## earlene

TheGecko said:


> WOWZA!  I bought a  5lb bucket of Palm Oil No-Stir from Elements Bath and Body the end of March, was going to order a couple more today and OMG...$15.84!!!
> 
> Now I'm going to have to check their other prices on stuff I usually order because that is just ridiculous!


Are you sure?  When I look  that up, it's 8 lbs for $15.84, not 15 pounds.  8 pounds = $26.79 ($15.84 plus $10.95 shipping) = $3.34 per pound

At Soaper's Choice you can order 33 pounds for $43.33 Organic Sustainable Palm Shortening (No Stir) | Soaper's Choice

33 pounds at that price is $1.31 per pound (plus shipping - which for me is probably a lot less than it would be for you

$17.29 shipping + $0.79 tax = $61.49 for 33 pounds, which = $1.86 per pound

Last time I ordered 50 pounds, it cost me $1.41 per pound, about a year ago., so the price has gone up, but it's still pretty good.

Depending on where in Oregon you are, of course, the shipping could be more.  For Medford, the shipping goes up about $10, but still the price per pound is still lower than at Elements Bath & Body, at $2.16 per pound.

But maybe you would not want 33 pounds of Palm shortening (no-stir palm).

The flat rate shipping for 8 pounds is nice, though.  How do they ship?  Soapers Choice sends by ground UPS.


----------



## TheGecko

Turns out they changed the bucket size...from 5lbs to 8lbs so it is still 1.98 lb.  Whew!

I've never used Palm Shortening before, how does it differ from Palm Oil?

I would not be adverse to ordering 33lbs, however if I were to order Palm Shortening, I'd probably go through my local supplier. 50lbs for $65 ($1.30lb) and no shipping.

Elements shops UPS Ground as standard.  By itself, the 8lb bucket ships $10.95.  But I tend to spread the love around and order other stuff to get the most bang for my shipping buck.



Zany_in_CO said:


> I wish I knew how to knit... I could prolly finish a king size afghan by the time I get my order. And they are only and hour and a half away from me.



It can be relaxing and it can be frustrating.  I sometimes get upset with myself because I'm not fast or proficient, but then again...I don't have as much time to knit as I would like.  

I wish BrambleBerry did Will Call.  As much as I like that they use brown glass bottles, glass is not cheap when it comes to shipping.  There are quite a few of the FOs and EOs that I would love to purchase in larger quantities, shipping costs defeat the cost savings of larger quantities.


----------



## Catscankim

If anybody cares to hear me gripe about work AGAIN, read on LOL

Two of our techs resigned their FT positions to become per diem. Makes an already short-staffed department now desperate. I worked 30 hours overtime last week in an incredibly busy hospital. My 8-hour shift today turned into a 13+ hour shift.

Hey, grass isn't always greener...they are quickly finding that out. But are also bragging to people that they quit..they didn't quit, they stepped down to per diem. which btw, they are not picking up enough hours to keep a job there. I'm like GOOD!! HR will just send them a friendly letter saying that they are no longer needed.

They both worked yesterday, I worked today. I guess being per diem means that you can reschedule all of your inpatient orders to today, and leave the department a mess, like physically a mess. Plus nothing was stocked...not one prefilled saline syringe in the entire department. No contrast. Just nothing was stocked. Dirty linen filled to the rim in the laundry bags. Blood on the machine. All they had to do was pick up an already stocked cart from our other department...nothing. 

The amount of patients left from yesterday was incredible. I was scanning patients today, that were ordered at 7am yesterday, and having to put out fires with doctors that were mad that their patients weren't scanned. These two girls just need to quit and let us look for techs that can fulfill the positions. Because we are UNION, they had to let them just take on the new positions if that was what they asked for. But in the meantime they just have the mindset that they don't "really" work there.

In the meantime, our supervisor hired a new tech..right out of xray school new. She has never even seen a ct machine before. I don't know how many times I have to tell her to get off the phone and pay attention.

I don't mind telling you that I am at the top of my profession. I am really good at what I do and I take pride. I do research, I have been published. I have trained so many techs from brand new to not so brand new. You need to learn from me. To have to keep reminding a 35 y/o woman to put her phone down because you need help is flat out irritating.

Me and another tech were discussing a case that is sensitive (on the news and all...high end)...this girl laughs and says that she just texted someone else at "another hospital" and they were going back and forth about it. I used to be the supervisor at that hospital...for 8 years. I know ppl. I sent out a text message to the new supervisor that I TRAINED, that these two girls need to stop talking about it or I would have them both fired. She finally put the phone down..."sorry, didn't know you used to work there", Yeah, me and the DIRECTOR are going out for drinks tomorrow. I'm kind of a thing.

The one guy that I trained is AWESOME. The doctors all brag about him. He was fresh out of school new too, but like a sponge. He is such a good tech. i have seriously taken him under my wing. I love ppl that want to learn. With her it's like "jump in whenever you want" and then she doesn't.


----------



## Daisy

@Catscankim "The one guy that I trained is AWESOME. The doctors all brag about him. He was fresh out of school new too, but like a sponge. He is such a good tech. i have seriously taken him under my wing. I love ppl that want to learn."
Silver lining


----------



## Quanta

Quanta said:


> Thanks! My follow up appointment isn't until May 7, then I'll know more.


Today's gripe is that my appointment has been postponed _again_, this time because the doctor hasn't received the data from the Holter monitor yet. I have had _so many_ postponed appointments. And I can't go back to work until I have this appointment and the doctor decides that I can go back.


----------



## Catscankim

Daisy said:


> @Catscankim "The one guy that I trained is AWESOME. The doctors all brag about him. He was fresh out of school new too, but like a sponge. He is such a good tech. i have seriously taken him under my wing. I love ppl that want to learn."
> Silver lining


A couple of years ago I had a newbie that the director wouldn't let her come to CT to learn. I let her come over a bunch of times and basically crash-coursed her in EVERYTHING. A couple of months later she said that she was interviewing for a job at a hospital that I worked at previously. I told her to tell them that I trained her. She got hired, and is now a supervisor.

The girl we have now...I told my boss to get rid of her NOW. Do it while she is still in orientation. Really, it is no questions asked by HR. She isn't trainable. I can't fix someone who isn't taking it seriously. This is one of those hospitals that....if you work here, you can work anywhere.

I'm like (transporter) is bringing a head ct. Transporter brings in the patient, I tell her that its her show....all you girl. She goes in and sets the patient up, then comes back, "What's his name?" I don't know, you are the one who put him on the table. Go ask him, you have the paperwork. Then she gets all pissy with me. 

We get a trauma. She wants to scan. I'm like NO..i'm scanning. Can't do a simple head ct on a easy patient, she's not doing a 8 exam trauma. I didn't say all of that to her, but I told her that she needs to watch me. And there she goes...on the phone the entire time. I continued to explain things as I was going...trauma doc sitting next to me...."stop here and let him see the head ct, then continue on to the cspine"... Chief trauma doc is the one sitting there, he laughs and says "she's not even listening"....because she is on the phone!!

The other day I asked her if she takes notes. She says no...she has a good memory. I told her that I always take notes, even though I have been a tech since 1995. Please take notes, I tell her. And then I also brought her a notebook today. I says that I started a per diem job a few months ago and was so happy that I had the notebook (just a little pocket thing).

So she starts writing things down and I got happy. Then I looked at her notebook (while she was outside on the phone), and she had stuff written down like, check the armband, ask the patient their name, etc. So I gently reminded her things that she *should* write down....this is when we do this, this is when we do 3d's, that dr wants this protocol, this is how you charge out this. Hey, you should write this down... 

SHE TOLD ME that Mc Donalds is paying almost as much as we were paying her to work here. Seriously?? We get shift pay, call pay, holiday pay, **** ton of overtime, bonuses for extra shifts....THATS where you make your money. You need to want to work. Plus I happen to know that starting pay is $25 ish an hour. Then she said chik fil a was paying $17/hr LOL. ok, My paycheck last week was $...k. Get that from chik fil a LOL.

So she tells me that this is so much work for the pay...go to micky d's girl, fly away.


----------



## AliOop

@Catscankim that makes me very nervous about ever needing a scan... I mean, come ON.  And this is the generation that will be in charge of our medical care when we are in the old folk's home.  I'd better start taking better care of myself, lol


----------



## Catscankim

She is 40 years old!! Not a kiddo. That makes it even scarier LOL. The other day I was getting attitude left and right from her. I don't know where it was coming from...I am trying to teach her. Finally I says "You can knock it off with the attitude, I am NOT the one." She instantly turned on her heel and went upstairs to complain to my boss that I was being mean to her. I wasn't being mean, I am blunt. Sorry if you don't like my voice.

Anyway, my real gripe for today LOL....

I go to get my eye exam. I told them that I needed both glasses and contacts. I have never worn contacts before, but with the masks and the glasses etc, my ears are being rubbed raw, not to mention the very irritating fog issue.

The doctor rushes through my exam, then stops and types a bunch of stuff on the computer. He is getting more and more I dunno....excitable. Then blurts out "wait! this can't be right! Did anybody ever talk to you about double vision?" I'm like nooooo. Then he does another eye exam and keeps going back and forth to the computer. I'm sitting there cover one eye, cover the other eye...I'm starting to panic LOL. Is this something that I never noticed?? 

"So lets talk about that double vision thing" He's like "I never said you had double vision" LOL. What the heck, you just had me in a panic. 

He tells me to go to the other room and "wash up for contact lens training" because I have never worn them before. Girl comes in and places two contact packages in front of me R and L (backwards because she placed them while standing facing me. Then she says, "good, you have your phone"...hands me a little piece of paper with a qr code to follow the link to accu vue to teach me how to put in contacts virtually, and she leaves. After about 15 minutes of following this website, glasses on to read, glasses off to try to position my hand to put the stupid contact in: I finally dropped the stupid thing. I paced around waiting for the girl to come back and lost it LOL. She says that's the way they do it because of covid. OK I get it sort of...if you are so afraid of covid, then put on an n95 and help me put in my contacts for the first time in my life.

They didn't even have wifi, and I couldn't get service to scan the flippin qr code. Finally I hooked up with Burgerfi next door. In the end, I did not get contacts lol. Only because I cannot do it that way.

Anyway, she tells me to pick out glasses. So I'm out there trying on glasses. I probably tried on about 8 pairs before somebody freaked out that I needed to put "dirty" glasses in the bucket.

I finally picked my two pairs of glasses. FINALLY got to pick them up this Friday. I went to pick them up and she asked me if I wanted help to adjust them. I'm like "what, you don't have a qr code for that?" 

...saturday one of the lens popped out and I cannot find it.

LOL I woke up and put my glasses on and it made me so nauseous. Seriously want to throw up nauseous. I even took an anti nausea pill. I'm like "OH MY GOD I DO HAVE DOUBLE VISION!" LOL. Put the glasses on, again wanted to throw up. The lens was missing and I didn't even realize it. THE NEXT DAY!

My friend is an eye-guy at another place. I guess a tech. He said that the qr code thing is totally stupid and they do actual person to person teaching you how to put in your contacts. So I guess I have a new eye doctor....


----------



## Tara_H

Catscankim said:


> He said that the qr code thing is totally stupid and they do actual person to person teaching you how to put in your contacts.


Gah, I can't even imagine trying to learn how to do it like that! When I got contacts the optician had to stand with me and literally lend a hand because I couldn't figure out how to keep my eyelashes out of the way.
Hope you get a better one next time!


----------



## earlene

Catscankim said:


> She is 40 years old!! Not a kiddo. That makes it even scarier LOL. The other day I was getting attitude left and right from her. I don't know where it was coming from...I am trying to teach her. Finally I says "You can knock it off with the attitude, I am NOT the one." She instantly turned on her heel and went upstairs to complain to my boss that I was being mean to her. I wasn't being mean, I am blunt. Sorry if you don't like my voice.
> 
> Anyway, my real gripe for today LOL....
> 
> I go to get my eye exam. I told them that I needed both glasses and contacts. I have never worn contacts before, but with the masks and the glasses etc, my ears are being rubbed raw, not to mention the very irritating fog issue.
> 
> The doctor rushes through my exam, then stops and types a bunch of stuff on the computer. He is getting more and more I dunno....excitable. Then blurts out "wait! this can't be right! Did anybody ever talk to you about double vision?" I'm like nooooo. Then he does another eye exam and keeps going back and forth to the computer. I'm sitting there cover one eye, cover the other eye...I'm starting to panic LOL. Is this something that I never noticed??
> 
> "So lets talk about that double vision thing" He's like "I never said you had double vision" LOL. What the heck, you just had me in a panic.
> 
> He tells me to go to the other room and "wash up for contact lens training" because I have never worn them before. Girl comes in and places two contact packages in front of me R and L (backwards because she placed them while standing facing me. Then she says, "good, you have your phone"...hands me a little piece of paper with a qr code to follow the link to accu vue to teach me how to put in contacts virtually, and she leaves. After about 15 minutes of following this website, glasses on to read, glasses off to try to position my hand to put the stupid contact in: I finally dropped the stupid thing. I paced around waiting for the girl to come back and lost it LOL. She says that's the way they do it because of covid. OK I get it sort of...if you are so afraid of covid, then put on an n95 and help me put in my contacts for the first time in my life.
> 
> They didn't even have wifi, and I couldn't get service to scan the flippin qr code. Finally I hooked up with Burgerfi next door. In the end, I did not get contacts lol. Only because I cannot do it that way.
> 
> Anyway, she tells me to pick out glasses. So I'm out there trying on glasses. I probably tried on about 8 pairs before somebody freaked out that I needed to put "dirty" glasses in the bucket.
> 
> I finally picked my two pairs of glasses. FINALLY got to pick them up this Friday. I went to pick them up and she asked me if I wanted help to adjust them. I'm like "what, you don't have a qr code for that?"
> 
> ...saturday one of the lens popped out and I cannot find it.
> 
> LOL I woke up and put my glasses on and it made me so nauseous. Seriously want to throw up nauseous. I even took an anti nausea pill. I'm like "OH MY GOD I DO HAVE DOUBLE VISION!" LOL. Put the glasses on, again wanted to throw up. The lens was missing and I didn't even realize it. THE NEXT DAY!
> 
> My friend is an eye-guy at another place. I guess a tech. He said that the qr code thing is totally stupid and they do actual person to person teaching you how to put in your contacts. So I guess I have a new eye doctor....


Well, that sounds like a HORRIBLE experience!  Take them back!  My eye doctor's office has a 30 day return policy.  And when my son got a pair at Costco a couple of months ago, he ended up with that horrible nausea thing, too.  The glasses weren't even created to his specifications either. He told them he didn't want bi-focals, but that's what they made.  We got a full refund because I made sure they would do that if the glasses didn't work for him.

Now I don't know about how having lost the actual lens will affect the return policy, but if they argue, I'd make a real stink about it all the way up to contacting corporate, if there is a corporate, or the Better Business Bureau, or whatever.  For a lens to fall out within the first week of owning glasses is totally unacceptable.


----------



## JuLeeRenee

As I wait for the dr to figure out where my glasses are, y'all are scaring me with your stories


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> She is 40 years old!! Not a kiddo. That makes it even scarier LOL. The other day I was getting attitude left and right from her. I don't know where it was coming from...I am trying to teach her. Finally I says "You can knock it off with the attitude, I am NOT the one." She instantly turned on her heel and went upstairs to complain to my boss that I was being mean to her. I wasn't being mean, I am blunt. Sorry if you don't like my voice.
> 
> Anyway, my real gripe for today LOL....
> 
> I go to get my eye exam. I told them that I needed both glasses and contacts. I have never worn contacts before, but with the masks and the glasses etc, my ears are being rubbed raw, not to mention the very irritating fog issue.
> 
> The doctor rushes through my exam, then stops and types a bunch of stuff on the computer. He is getting more and more I dunno....excitable. Then blurts out "wait! this can't be right! Did anybody ever talk to you about double vision?" I'm like nooooo. Then he does another eye exam and keeps going back and forth to the computer. I'm sitting there cover one eye, cover the other eye...I'm starting to panic LOL. Is this something that I never noticed??
> 
> "So lets talk about that double vision thing" He's like "I never said you had double vision" LOL. What the heck, you just had me in a panic.
> 
> He tells me to go to the other room and "wash up for contact lens training" because I have never worn them before. Girl comes in and places two contact packages in front of me R and L (backwards because she placed them while standing facing me. Then she says, "good, you have your phone"...hands me a little piece of paper with a qr code to follow the link to accu vue to teach me how to put in contacts virtually, and she leaves. After about 15 minutes of following this website, glasses on to read, glasses off to try to position my hand to put the stupid contact in: I finally dropped the stupid thing. I paced around waiting for the girl to come back and lost it LOL. She says that's the way they do it because of covid. OK I get it sort of...if you are so afraid of covid, then put on an n95 and help me put in my contacts for the first time in my life.
> 
> They didn't even have wifi, and I couldn't get service to scan the flippin qr code. Finally I hooked up with Burgerfi next door. In the end, I did not get contacts lol. Only because I cannot do it that way.
> 
> Anyway, she tells me to pick out glasses. So I'm out there trying on glasses. I probably tried on about 8 pairs before somebody freaked out that I needed to put "dirty" glasses in the bucket.
> 
> I finally picked my two pairs of glasses. FINALLY got to pick them up this Friday. I went to pick them up and she asked me if I wanted help to adjust them. I'm like "what, you don't have a qr code for that?"
> 
> ...saturday one of the lens popped out and I cannot find it.
> 
> LOL I woke up and put my glasses on and it made me so nauseous. Seriously want to throw up nauseous. I even took an anti nausea pill. I'm like "OH MY GOD I DO HAVE DOUBLE VISION!" LOL. Put the glasses on, again wanted to throw up. The lens was missing and I didn't even realize it. THE NEXT DAY!
> 
> My friend is an eye-guy at another place. I guess a tech. He said that the qr code thing is totally stupid and they do actual person to person teaching you how to put in your contacts. So I guess I have a new eye doctor....


Totally understand your frustrations' mainly concerning your eye apt.  I think many business are using covid to do less customer service across the board. So frustrating.


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> To have to keep reminding a 35 y/o woman to put her phone down because you need help is flat out irritating.



That drives me nuts!  I'm twenty to forty years older than my boss and co-workers.  Boss has two cell phones that he uses 99% of the day for work.  I have a personal and business cell phone...some of my favored clients have my personal number along with my boss, so the phone is on my desk.  Elsewise, I only use my phone when outside on break or during lunch.  The business cell phone is strictly for business...no personal use of it at all, and I generally don't answer it after business hours unless it is a favored client.

The others in the office are constantly on their cell phones...surfing the web, checking their FB, Tweets and Snaps or whatever, talking to friends, listening to music and podcasts, watching "TV", etc. The latter stuff doesn't bother me so much...it can get pretty darn quiet. And I get that sometimes personal stuff can overlap work hours...doctors, dentist, insurance...that okay too, to a certain extent. But the rest...I'm being paid to do a job, not play games or check how many 'likes' I got.

Then the boss decided that all the accountants needed cell phones since we have started working from home a couple of days a week. I asked one of my co-workers to help me out with setting up the new phone since she has a similar personal phone. She was proud to show off how she had downloaded Netflix, Amazon TV, Facebook, personal email, games, etc. I'm like...uh, I just want to know how to set up my work email since this is my WORK phone, NOT my personal phone. She said she downloaded all that stuff so she can now let her kids use the phone. Kitten Love?!?

I don't get it.  I had set up my youngest daughter with some side work for one of my favored clients thinking it was a win-win, only to have him complain that she was always on her phone.  I couldn't believe that I had to explain to her that she wasn't getting paid to chat/text with friends.


----------



## Catscankim

I have nothing against the phone when it is appropriate, like if we have downtime (which rarely happens at my hospital). And don't get me wrong, I almost always have my phone on me. But then again me and my regular partner text back and forth.."room 16 isn't ready, who else can I grab?" or we are getting multiple traumas, I will be right back. Put your mask on, I got a stinky one LOL. Plus I have a few docs on my phone that we text back and forth about orders.

My boss the other day texted me that Dr. A just called the third floor and "screamed at them" that a ct wasn't done. I texted back "no he didn't" "how do you know" "because I am outside smoking with him"...you know, appropriate hospital stuff like that, LOL LOL.

And I always have my ipad, but that's just to play music. 

But when I am trying to teach somebody and have to constantly redirect her to pay attention, that really gets me. And then the fact that she is not even a kid gets me even more...most of our new grads are in their early 20's, she is close to 40 I am guessing, haven't asked her yet. But she has teens at home. If it was texts etc to do with her kids, I would accept that...but its not. She's doing fb and stuff.

When I am literally sweating because I am running back and forth picking up patients and she's like "look at this funny meme my friend sent me" i see red.


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> I have nothing against the phone when it is appropriate.....



Stuff you're talking about is clearly work related...I'm fine with that. And I don't care what you do with your phone when you're on break/lunch, but again...I'm paying someone to work for me, not pay them to check their Facebook or shop.

I work for a busy CPA office.  We don't often get a lot of downtime since most of our hours are billable, but sometimes we are working on a project and waiting for a client to get back with us and don't want to start another one to only have to stop.  I use that time to clean up my digital and physical files, maybe grab a 5 minute project, do some extra follow-up...I do what I am being paid to do.  Even if I have nothing to do, I either find something work related or I go home.



> But when I am trying to teach somebody and have to constantly redirect her to pay attention, that really gets me.



I really dislike it when I am training someone and I have to tell them to take notes.  Over the last few years, I have trained several people...I give them "sample/cheat sheets", explain why we do the things the way they do them and will walk them through two months.  Then I'll go to review their work and...spend several UNBILLABLE hours having to correct their work because they didn't take notes, didn't use they cheat sheets, just decided to do things their way because it was 'easier'.  NO NO NO.  Again, the reason why we do it this way is two-fold:  1) So you never forget to do something, 2) So anyone can pick up that file and know exactly where stuff is, what has and hasn't been done, and who did what.

I don't mind helping people out when they need help...sometimes I need it too. Last gal we hired quit after about a year because "she hadn't been properly trained". I and my co-workers just look at the boss with our mouths on the floor when he told us. Even after spending untold UNBILLABLE hours with her, going over her mistakes...here are the tools to not do it again...she'd do again. And again and again and again. And when you would ask why...when it says right on check that it was for "glass repair", you created a Glass Asset instead of booking it under Glass Repair in Repair & Maintenance...she would say "I don't know" or "I don't know why I did that". That was her stock answer for everything. 

It finally reached a point with her and a couple of others in the office that the boss announced that for the first time, I cost him money.  That my billable hours, because I was constantly helping everyone else, were not sufficient to cover my wages and that from now on, too many questions would result in their billable hours being transferred to me, along with all the mistakes I had to correct because of their mistakes.


----------



## Catscankim

@TheGecko that sounds so frustrating. It makes you want to not teach anybody anymore. Nobody knows how to use their critical thinking skills. And the not taking notes thing drives me crazy. Like I said, even with my experience, when I start a new job I bring a notebook. This girl left her notebook behind again yesterday and she has the silliest notes in there. I felt like writing "you need to take better notes" but I didn't LOL.

My boss brought up a good point though, my girl graduated during a pandemic. They had less clinical experience and a lot of virtual training. That is scary that they let them graduate like that. Xray school is a two year program, and this last class graduated missing a whole year of human/patient interaction. Our governing board has a set number of clinical hours required to get a license...I guess that went out the window for covid. I dunno, I haven't researched it. They should have adhered to the clinical hours that they needed to get their license. These are people we are taking care of. 

Work ethic comes to mind as well. I mean, I figure one would follow my lead when I am working my butt off. With her I would jump up and get the patient off the table as soon as I knew the scan was over. Now when her scan is over she will announce "I'm done!" and sit there as if it is natural that I should get her patient off the table.  (In my head) "oh no no honey, that's not how it works". So then I scanned a few patients myself and got up and got the patient off the table. Then I would look at her and she would be sitting on her phone clueless to what is going on around her. My partner said something to her and she said she didn't know I was done. He's like "she's quick man, you need to pay attention!"

My boss says that it's only been 4 weeks...at 4 weeks old in my profession, I was already taking call and working solo. They just extended her orientation period because my hospital only allows 4 weeks, which I feel is ridiculous for a noob. 

On a better note...I found my glasses lens in my garden buried in the mulch outside my front door. I still know it shouldn't have popped out that way after one day of having the glasses, and it popped right back in (so now I can wear them). I am sure I will be having this problem for the life of the glasses, so I will have to get them looked at. But in the meantime, I have my good glasses back LOL.


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> My boss brought up a good point though, my girl graduated during a pandemic. They had less clinical experience and a lot of virtual training.



Which has nothing to do with her playing on her phone or not taking proper notes.

Yesterday my boss called my into the office...he and another co-worker were working on one of my clients and he was upset that I had not completed the accounting when I said I had.  There was missing information, a lot of incorrectly booked items and he was about to take me to task over it.  I looked at him and said 'stop'.  1) I didn't do the bookkeeping, "J" did because you wanted me to work on a different client.  2)  I was only about two hours into my Review (hence those nice JEs that you noted, when you took that file and another company of the client's saying that you would finish them up as the client was going to be heading out of the country and to send you a list of missing items, two of which were the missing tax JEs.  Which by the way, nobody had told me that had been uploaded (we're using a new system and we no longer receive individual notifications...just the Office Admin).

I LOVE my job...the boss is [normally] great (he did apologize for getting upset with me), I like my co-workers (we all get along really well), the benefits aren't too bad and I have a lot of flexibility if I need to take time off (we don't need permission) or the ability to work from home a couple of days a week.  However, it could be a little better...I haven't had a raise or a bonus in well over a year, we need better health insurance (it doesn't cover all my insulin) and dental would be nice and the hundred mile round-trip, while better than it was since we moved last Fall, is still more than I want to do anymore.  

But jobs like these don't exactly grow on trees.  I am currently being 'head-hunted' by an executive recruiting company that wants me to come to work for them as one of their "Salaried Professionals"; it's a division of their company that provides a step way above 'temporary' help.  Way above enough that the client would work around my schedule as opposed to me working around theirs, I can pick and choose my assignments and I still get paid whether or not I'm on assignment.  My starting wage would several dollars more than I get right now with a raise in 90 days, plus minimum COL yearly raises, quarterly bonuses, a choice of three different health plans that include medical/dental/vision and they cover half, matching retirement plan of my choice, six paid holidays, paid sick time (40 hours a year), minimum two weeks vacation, mileage reimbursement.  Sounds great, but I already made it clear that I'm not ready to dive into the deep end and that I wouldn't be making any change until after my currently scheduled vacation in July.  But I would be willing to talk, to take some time off to do a meet & greet, yadda, yadda, yadda.  I believe in the old adage that if it sounds to good to be true, there is probably a catch somewhere.


----------



## Catscankim

Gripe for the day (and for once it has nothing to to with work LOL)

I woke up today to what felt like my house was going to crumble in, or implode...what ever it is that the sound of them ripping out the forest next to your bedroom window sounds like first thing in the AM .

I fondly called it Fanghorn Forest. It wasn't particularly pretty, but it blocked a big intersection. My friend Pam was going to buy it a while back, but was convinced that nobody would build. on a property that was the corner property of a busy intersection.

Well the locusts are buying up every square inch of unoccupied land. I posted a while back that they were ripping it up before, but they left the forest next to my house intact, until this morning. I hate them. I came home from work tonight and stood there staring at it almost in tears. I felt like the Native American in the 1970's commercials crying at the state of the land LOL.

It's only 1/4 acre, but I cry for all the wildlife that they are displacing. I anticipated this, so I already started planting some native trees and flowers... and got a bird feeder, hummingbird feeders, etc for my back yard.

Makes me so mad. Completely leveled in one day


----------



## JuLeeRenee

My gripe is FedEx (sorry if any of you work for them).

I live in between 2 hubs for FedEx, so I get packages from Montgomery and Birmingham. When one is actually delivering on time the other isn't and it seems they switch every so often as to which is the worst.

A package was to arrive last Friday and has yet to be delivered, yet has been on a truck everyday for the last week. Another package took 29 hours to get from Memphis Tn to Montgomery Al. Um it is only a 4 hour drive in a car and 5 hour drive in a semi.

Every time I try to call and complain they blame the weather which is normally sunny or tell me it will be there by the end of business day which can take up to 2 weeks of the end of business day.


----------



## Quanta

JuLeeRenee said:


> My gripe is FedEx (sorry if any of you work for them).
> 
> I live in between 2 hubs for FedEx, so I get packages from Montgomery and Birmingham. When one is actually delivering on time the other isn't and it seems they switch every so often as to which is the worst.
> 
> A package was to arrive last Friday and has yet to be delivered, yet has been on a truck everyday for the last week. Another package took 29 hours to get from Memphis Tn to Montgomery Al. Um it is only a 4 hour drive in a car and 5 hour drive in a semi.
> 
> Every time I try to call and complain they blame the weather which is normally sunny or tell me it will be there by the end of business day which can take up to 2 weeks of the end of business day.


I have noticed that UPS is generally the faster service so when I can choose, I always pick UPS over FedEx. When UPS tells me it'll be here Wednesday, they really mean Tuesday. When FedEx says it'll be here Wednesday, it means they are fairly certain my package still exists.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> Makes me so mad. Completely leveled in one day


Me too.


----------



## msunnerstood

My gripe? This...entire...day. From 6:15 this morning until 5 minutes ago has been nothing but insanity at work, immediately followed by a training zoom meeting for my volunteer work. Right in the middle of that call, My Moms automated pill box malfunctioned, so im smiling on camera and furiously trying to message my son since he was out and about.. that was 19 texts to walk through that all while in the meeting. Right after the meeting, it happened again. we just got home.

I hate my phone and I dont want to talk to one more person today.


----------



## Tara_H

Quanta said:


> I have noticed that UPS is generally the faster service so when I can choose, I always pick UPS over FedEx. When UPS tells me it'll be here Wednesday, they really mean Tuesday. When FedEx says it'll be here Wednesday, it means they are fairly certain my package still exists.


The nightmare courier for us is Fastway... They're the least professional company I've ever dealt with, in every possible sense.  Their couriers seem to use their own unbranded vehicles so they look like just random cars (not even vans) pulling up outside the house (we live in a pretty rural spot, so that's generally concerning when it happens). They refuse to use the Eircode to locate the house, and will instead ring for directions. When I challenged the guy on it last time, he said he just liked talking to people.  Great dude, but I'm busy working, and you're being paid to do this... Another delivery was days late and when I asked the driver he just shrugged and said it was only his part time job.  I've had live plants delivered by them that were not only late, but handed to me in a battered box being held on its side even though it was clearly labelled with arrows. (If they do that while handing it to me, who knows how they treat the things when no one can see??)
Basically they're so bad that I will pay any amount more to avoid using them, and if they're the only delivery option available I literally won't do business with whatever company I'm trying to buy from.

DPD on the other hand, I love.  There's a regular driver that we're on first name terms with, and if we're not there when he tries to deliver, he'll put the package tucked away somewhere safe and send me a text to let me know where it is


----------



## JuLeeRenee

Quanta said:


> I have noticed that UPS is generally the faster service so when I can choose, I always pick UPS over FedEx. When UPS tells me it'll be here Wednesday, they really mean Tuesday. When FedEx says it'll be here Wednesday, it means they are fairly certain my package still exists.


I actually refuse to shop with anyone that uses FedEx, but unfortunately I can not control who my phone insurance chooses to use nor a lawyer sending paperwork.

The sad part is, if I get stuff shipped and it comes from the Birmingham FedEx, its here on time. Montgomery FedEx, I start to feel it is lost or stolen.

I however called them up, got a supervisor and talked to them. I kept getting apologized to and she herself was shocked the package that was to come last Friday hasn't made it here. Also marked down that this has been happening to us for 2 in a half years. So here's to hoping.


----------



## SPowers

Catscankim said:


> Gripe for the day (and for once it has nothing to to with work LOL)
> 
> I woke up today to what felt like my house was going to crumble in, or implode...what ever it is that the sound of them ripping out the forest next to your bedroom window sounds like first thing in the AM .
> 
> I fondly called it Fanghorn Forest. It wasn't particularly pretty, but it blocked a big intersection. My friend Pam was going to buy it a while back, but was convinced that nobody would build. on a property that was the corner property of a busy intersection.
> 
> Well the locusts are buying up every square inch of unoccupied land. I posted a while back that they were ripping it up before, but they left the forest next to my house intact, until this morning. I hate them. I came home from work tonight and stood there staring at it almost in tears. I felt like the Native American in the 1970's commercials crying at the state of the land LOL.
> 
> It's only 1/4 acre, but I cry for all the wildlife that they are displacing. I anticipated this, so I already started planting some native trees and flowers... and got a bird feeder, hummingbird feeders, etc for my back yard.
> 
> Makes me so mad. Completely leveled in one day
> 
> View attachment 57757



And that's what they call 'progress' - sad!


----------



## SPowers

Quanta said:


> I have noticed that UPS is generally the faster service so when I can choose, I always pick UPS over FedEx. When UPS tells me it'll be here Wednesday, they really mean Tuesday. When FedEx says it'll be here Wednesday, it means they are fairly certain my package still exists.



In my town, UPS is the bad one... I'm usually happy when I see it's coming FedEx.  It's definitely a mystery.


----------



## JuLeeRenee

SPowers said:


> In my town, UPS is the bad one... I'm usually happy when I see it's coming FedEx.  It's definitely a mystery.


Not for us. Where we live the UPS driver told us that they have to deliver everything on their truck before they get to start heading back. He told us one time that his last delivery was at 10pm. 
I would rather get my package at 10pm than to wait a week and not know if they stole it, damaged it, lost it or whatever.


----------



## SPowers

JuLeeRenee said:


> Not for us. Where we live the UPS driver told us that they have to deliver everything on their truck before they get to start heading back. He told us one time that his last delivery was at 10pm.
> I would rather get my package at 10pm than to wait a week and not know if they stole it, damaged it, lost it or whatever.



In my case I think they had trouble retaining local drivers.  I would get 3 and 4 emails  stating 'your package cannot be deliver today'!  I was getting a frozen food order from a company using UPS and they had to change their carrier to FedEx in order for the delivery to be timely.  Crazy.


----------



## Quanta

SPowers said:


> In my town, UPS is the bad one... I'm usually happy when I see it's coming FedEx.  It's definitely a mystery.


I think it depends on your closest hub and the management there. I've worked quite a few jobs, good ones and bad ones, and I have noticed a direct correlation between how management runs things and how much the employees care about doing their job well. The more competent and caring the managers are, the more the employees actually try to do their job right. But if everyone can tell that management is only there for a paycheck and don't even know how to do their job, the employees will just show up for a paycheck too instead of caring about providing good customer service.


----------



## Arimara

No gripes besides aches and pains (Why do we have to start getting this in our 30s?) and I'm not mad about that much.


----------



## SPowers

Quanta said:


> I think it depends on your closest hub and the management there. I've worked quite a few jobs, good ones and bad ones, and I have noticed a direct correlation between how management runs things and how much the employees care about doing their job well. The more competent and caring the managers are, the more the employees actually try to do their job right. But if everyone can tell that management is only there for a paycheck and don't even know how to do their job, the employees will just show up for a paycheck too instead of caring about providing good customer service.



Absolutely!


----------



## JuLeeRenee

Quanta said:


> I think it depends on your closest hub and the management there. I've worked quite a few jobs, good ones and bad ones, and I have noticed a direct correlation between how management runs things and how much the employees care about doing their job well. The more competent and caring the managers are, the more the employees actually try to do their job right. But if everyone can tell that management is only there for a paycheck and don't even know how to do their job, the employees will just show up for a paycheck too instead of caring about providing good customer service.


I completely understand that and they should be thankful they are not paid by the deliveries. I am in between 2 hubs and get deliveries from both of them. Both were horrid, the pandemic hit, 90% of the drivers quit at one of them, Got Texas drivers and haven't had a problem since from that one. It's the other one I am having problems with and I just found out that they are only in our area for all of 2 hours a day. But you would figure that if something wasn't delivered on the day it was suppose to it would be one of the first the next day. Next is to contact the companies I am getting the things from and have them complain.


----------



## AliOop




----------



## Quanta

AliOop said:


> View attachment 57871


That is SOOOO TRUE!


----------



## Tara_H

AliOop said:


> View attachment 57871


You just reminded me - I had a FedEx delivery recently, and they emailed me about 2 days after it was dropped off, to tell me my package had been delivered! Um, ok, thanks?


----------



## Vicki C

I have a FedEx package that has been sitting in Memphis since May 14. They have “opened an investigation” as to its whereabouts. Didn’t FedEx used to be reliable?


----------



## JuLeeRenee

Vicki C said:


> I have a FedEx package that has been sitting in Memphis since May 14. They have “opened an investigation” as to its whereabouts. Didn’t FedEx used to be reliable?


Wow um and I thought I have been waiting a long time for one of mine to arrive.

From what I have been seeing I guess they take turns? However I don't have a problem with UPS and USPS. The only time I have a problem with USPS is when I send a package to my parents without tracking and insurance. Their post master likes opening packages and keeping them if they don't have tracking and insurance on them.


----------



## amd

I returned to the office full time on May 16th. I forgot how annoying the chemical engineer is - and it's not even really his fault! It's his wife. She calls three times every day, until she goes to work at 2. I get it's probably hard working odd shifts from the other spouse... but three separate phone calls EVERY day? I can pretty much set a clock by her.

It's a petty gripe, but I needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

It's really getting hot in this Desert  almost in the TRIPLE digits.


----------



## AliOop

Today is our hottest day of the year so far at 103F. Very unusual for this area at this time of year.

Of course, our air conditioning unit woke us up at 3am this morning with loud warning beeps, and a message saying that the attic fan (??) needs servicing. Repairman is supposed to come tomorrow between 9am and 1pm. Meanwhile, we have all the shades drawn and the ceiling fans going, and it's 78F and climbing inside the house.   I'm ok, but my husband is miserable; his autoimmune diseases cause him to run really, really warm (ok, scorching), so he's out at a friend's house sitting in some air conditioning.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Today is our hottest day of the year so far at 103F. Very unusual for this area at this time of year.
> 
> Of course, our air conditioning unit woke us up at 3am this morning with loud warning beeps, and a message saying that the attic fan (??) needs servicing. Repairman is supposed to come tomorrow between 9am and 1pm. Meanwhile, we have all the shades drawn and the ceiling fans going, and it's 78F and climbing inside the house.   I'm ok, but my husband is miserable; his autoimmune diseases cause him to run really, really warm (ok, scorching), so he's out at a friend's house sitting in some air conditioning.



Are you at my house? lol . you just described my home in regards to Window Binds Closed' Fans On' & our Air cond went on @ 2:am cause I manually turned it on' after the spoiled little kitty woke me up.  We have an attic fan too' I can swear its not working' asked Hubby he said it's working.  Hope your AF is a quick fix and it's up and running.
I think it's going to be one hot miserable summer.


----------



## JuLeeRenee

Still waiting for Fedex to show up and deliver me my packages.


----------



## Catscankim

Ordered a really neat garden fairy grabbing a dandilion spinning ornament for my yard.

website is fake and will prob lose my money from it.

upside is that i used paypal to order it. So i didnt directly give them my cc info


----------



## SoapSisters

Catscankim said:


> Ordered a really neat garden fairy grabbing a dandilion spinning ornament for my yard.
> 
> website is fake and will prob lose my money from it.
> 
> upside is that i used paypal to order it. So i didnt directly give them my cc info


I recommend reaching out to Paypal. In my experience, they have excellent customer service, and they might even give you a refund.


----------



## BattleGnome

amd said:


> I get it's probably hard working odd shifts from the other spouse... but three separate phone calls EVERY day?



are they an older couple? My husband and i text every opportunity we get but a phone call seems needlessly clingy and intrusive. A text and no one needs to know what’s going on, especially if your phone is on silent.


----------



## amd

BattleGnome said:


> are they an older couple?


Late 50's (?), I'm trying to remember from his last birthday, lol. Yeah, I think they're roughly 55-58 range, so I wouldn't call them "old" at all. The conversations are just dumb though, and never short, at least 20 minutes every time, mostly about what cute thing the dog did. Stuff that could be in a text or during his lunch hour. Maybe I'll suggest that they have lunch "together" every day and save the multiple phone calls.


----------



## SPowers

I get so annoyed with myself when I forget to look at where my Amazon product is being shipping from!!  Inevitably it's India or China which may or may not ever arrive and by the time it does (if it does) I've forgotten what I want it for!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Today's gripe: I cant upload a picture.  after I select my image then select "Done" it doesn't recognize. Ive shut down IPad, logged out of   "SMF" and back in,  nothing seams to help.  Ive downloaded a few pictures so I know how to do that. Update Fixed up-Loaded A Picture' Yay .

Well sence I'm gripping I my as well add one more' lol 

Copy & Paste.
I've done it before a couple of times on my "I-pad"
highlight info, go to quote, then insert.  It copy's & paste' but its not in the right format.

If someone knows the steps on how to copy & paste on a I-Pad Id appreciate it if you could guide me through it.
I'm probably missing a step' choosing the steps in the wrong order? dunno.

@ResolvableOwl he gave me instructions but it copied & paste it was the same format as when I did it.

Ok thats enough gripping for now.


----------



## earlene

Gripe:  My one and only handmade by me, re-usable face mask has disappeared.  I wore it to therapy on Tuesday, left it on the dash in my car as per usual, and on Thursday when I needed it again, it wasn't there.  Hubby insists he did nothing with it when he filled my tires & moved the car back into the garage.  I've searched everywhere inside the car, the garage, the yard, the trash, the recycle bin, the yard waste bin, (no not the yard waste bin-I should as we've both pulled weeds since then), around the parking space I used at the hospital on Tuesday (of course that was on Thursday, so not likely it would still have been there 2 days later), the laundry (which is all caught up, so it would have already turned up if it were in the laundry), my purse, my hat, everywhere visibly obvious in the house.  I just cannot find it and it's so irritating.

With my thumb like it is, I can't handmake another one any time soon, because I can barely turn a doorknob with my thumb, let alone the fine work of threading a needle or pushing a needle through 3 layers of fabric, or cut with scissors.  Using scissors is still difficult and painful.

A couple of weeks ago, I ordered some washable face masks with ties (I cannot wear behind-the-ear masks because of my hearing aides) and they were so crappy, that I returned them.  I am not going to waste my time and money ordering more in hopes I'll happen upon one that actually fits correctly.  It's far too frustrating.

I still have the fabric, boning and thread from when I made the first mask, so perhaps when my therapy has progressed enough, I'll be able to sew another one, but in the meantime, I'm stuck wearing disposable masks, which at least is an alternative, but I prefer the one I spent hours making because it was a perfect fit, and I made it completely by hand, hand stitched and it's the one I've been wearing during this whole pandemic.


ETA:  I told my OT that my new goal is to be able to thread a needle and to stitch through layers of cloth so I can make another mask.  We will work on that on Monday.  I already got my basket of sewing materials down & will sort through to pull out what I need for this project, as I will want to do some prep work prior to brining it in on Monday.


----------



## Jubilee8269

Got another diagnosis yesterday.  I have POTs.  Postural Orthostatic Tacy...taci....I forget how to spell the last.  And I'm too lazy this morning to look it up. I didn't sleep last night.  My gripe is....I've been telling doctors and my family for years something was wrong that way, and it took till I was 39 to get the diagnosis.  And the dang heart doctors didn't even want to do the test to confirm it.  They read over my list of symptoms I've been carrying in my purse, looked over my other test results, and said yeah you have it.   While all the other doctors have been saying no you have to have that test to confirm it.  

And the treatment is exercise, lots of water, and compression garments.  Which is a good thing I know.  But my autoimmune disorder basically attacks my body if I sweat.  The site they sent me to says I have to get my heart up to a certain speed every day multiple times a week, but how am I supposed to do that when my other disease will attack me and leave me with open wounds and needing more surgeries if I break out in a sweat? Not all the time, but it's the root cause.

Does anyone know any good low sweat exercises? I was thinking yoga.  I have to do them in a chair cause of my joints and I found two places on  youtube that look decent.


----------



## earlene

Jubilee8269 said:


> Got another diagnosis yesterday.  I have POTs.  Postural Orthostatic Tacy...taci....I forget how to spell the last.  And I'm too lazy this morning to look it up. I didn't sleep last night.  My gripe is....I've been telling doctors and my family for years something was wrong that way, and it took till I was 39 to get the diagnosis.  And the dang heart doctors didn't even want to do the test to confirm it.  They read over my list of symptoms I've been carrying in my purse, looked over my other test results, and said yeah you have it.   While all the other doctors have been saying no you have to have that test to confirm it.
> 
> And the treatment is exercise, lots of water, and compression garments.  Which is a good thing I know.  But my autoimmune disorder basically attacks my body if I sweat.  The site they sent me to says I have to get my heart up to a certain speed every day multiple times a week, but how am I supposed to do that when my other disease will attack me and leave me with open wounds and needing more surgeries if I break out in a sweat? Not all the time, but it's the root cause.
> 
> Does anyone know any good low sweat exercises? I was thinking yoga.  I have to do them in a chair cause of my joints and I found two places on  youtube that look decent.


tachycardia (means fast heart rate) syndrome  

Yes, simple yoga won't produce a lot of sweat, but some asanas can, so start off with beginner yoga and don't push yourself too hard.  Stay away from Hot Yoga if you don't want to sweat.  

Isometrics shouldn't cause you to sweat as long as you don't push it to the point that you create excessive resistance. Some isometric exercises might require position changes, but so does everyday living.  If you are able and your health insurance covers it, I suggest asking your doctor to refer you to Physical Therapy or Occupational Therapy to help develop the best exercise program for you.  There is a physician in Dallas who has developed a protocol that your doc may have already mentioned.  If not, you may find this interesting:








						Postural Orthostatic Tachycardia Syndrome (POTS): Evaluation, Treatment, and the COVID-19 Connection - MedBridge Blog
					

Research continues to try to identify the cause of POTS. Current growing research into POTS as an autoimmune disorder shows promise, as elevated antibodies have been detected in POTS patients. POTS has also been reported as developing following a viral infection, such as Epstein-Barr virus...




					www.medbridgeeducation.com
				




And here is another good resource:  Dysautonomia International: Exercises for Dysautonomia Patients

Low impact walking is a good one, as well.  I know it's hard to walk outdoors in Texas this time of year without sweating, so if you can find an indoor place to walk, like an indoor Mall, that would be best.  Remember the Mall Walking trend that started up back in the 60's I think it was?  The CDC even has a '*Mall Walking Program Resource Guide*' with annotated research.

Another low-impact and low sweat exercise is pool exercise, which even if you sweat, being in a pool can help alleviate that issue.  If available near you, maybe you can join organized pool exercise classes.  Maybe at the YWCA or a community pool.  Some insurance companies even provide support or discounts for joining gyms.  So I'd suggest looking into that, too.  Sometimes just paying the fee for the class without joining the gym is a possibility, but that depends on the programs available near you.  Our community center has programs like that where a paid membership is not required, but I know not everyone has things like that within a reasonable distance.

Just a few thoughts and references for you.  I hope they help and I really encourage you to do get in touch with one of the support groups for POTS.  Here are some links to help you find one that might appeal:





__





						Dysautonomia International: Find a Support Group
					

We know how valuable it can be for patients and caregivers to connect with others in their own community who are facing similar challenges. That is why Dysautonomia International offers regional support groups led by experienced dysautonomia patient and caregiver volunteers. Our support groups...




					www.dysautonomiainternational.org
				











						Support Groups List — The Tale of a Zebra (EDS) and POTS
					

Resource - Find a local or online support group.




					www.spoonsandbrainfog.com
				







__





						Patient Advocacy for Autonomic Disorders
					





					www.rarediseasesnetwork.org


----------



## Jubilee8269

Thank you so much!  I can't do much walking right now.  And I wish I could do swimming right now.  Too many open wounds.  High chances of infection and lots of bleeding when I get around.  Pushing myself in my wheelchair gets my heart rate up, but it's not doing the legs.  I carry a backpack full of bandaging supplies on it and a cooler with a bunch of bottles of water.  And lunch sometimes.  I emailed my Dermatologist.  Maybe they can coordinate with my primary care to get me into physical therapy to see what will work until I have my surgeries.  Your post? I'm bookmarking it!  Thanks again.  So much.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

earlene said:


> tachycardia (means fast heart rate) syndrome
> 
> Yes, simple yoga won't produce a lot of sweat, but some asanas can, so start off with beginner yoga and don't push yourself too hard.  Stay away from Hot Yoga if you don't want to sweat.
> 
> Isometrics shouldn't cause you to sweat as long as you don't push it to the point that you create excessive resistance. Some isometric exercises might require position changes, but so does everyday living.  If you are able and your health insurance covers it, I suggest asking your doctor to refer you to Physical Therapy or Occupational Therapy to help develop the best exercise program for you.  There is a physician in Dallas who has developed a protocol that your doc may have already mentioned.  If not, you may find this interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postural Orthostatic Tachycardia Syndrome (POTS): Evaluation, Treatment, and the COVID-19 Connection - MedBridge Blog
> 
> 
> Research continues to try to identify the cause of POTS. Current growing research into POTS as an autoimmune disorder shows promise, as elevated antibodies have been detected in POTS patients. POTS has also been reported as developing following a viral infection, such as Epstein-Barr virus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medbridgeeducation.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is another good resource:  Dysautonomia International: Exercises for Dysautonomia Patients
> 
> Low impact walking is a good one, as well.  I know it's hard to walk outdoors in Texas this time of year without sweating, so if you can find an indoor place to walk, like an indoor Mall, that would be best.  Remember the Mall Walking trend that started up back in the 60's I think it was?  The CDC even has a '*Mall Walking Program Resource Guide*' with annotated research.
> 
> Another low-impact and low sweat exercise is pool exercise, which even if you sweat, being in a pool can help alleviate that issue.  If available near you, maybe you can join organized pool exercise classes.  Maybe at the YWCA or a community pool.  Some insurance companies even provide support or discounts for joining gyms.  So I'd suggest looking into that, too.  Sometimes just paying the fee for the class without joining the gym is a possibility, but that depends on the programs available near you.  Our community center has programs like that where a paid membership is not required, but I know not everyone has things like that within a reasonable distance.
> 
> Just a few thoughts and references for you.  I hope they help and I really encourage you to do get in touch with one of the support groups for POTS.  Here are some links to help you find one that might appeal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dysautonomia International: Find a Support Group
> 
> 
> We know how valuable it can be for patients and caregivers to connect with others in their own community who are facing similar challenges. That is why Dysautonomia International offers regional support groups led by experienced dysautonomia patient and caregiver volunteers. Our support groups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dysautonomiainternational.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support Groups List — The Tale of a Zebra (EDS) and POTS
> 
> 
> Resource - Find a local or online support group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spoonsandbrainfog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patient Advocacy for Autonomic Disorders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rarediseasesnetwork.org



Sorry about your DX.  agree w/ @Arlene.
Walking & swimming are both low impact of the two swimming minimal impact and low sweat.  

If you choose walking & your close to a "Mall" most Mall's open up early just for walkers. ( It's a thing)  It's fun to get involved & meet friends as you have your daily stroll.  Call your Mall see what time they open for walkers. I was a mall walkers for 4 yrs then I got my treadmill.  best of luck to you.


----------



## Janewoc17

Jubilee8269 said:


> Got another diagnosis yesterday.  I have POTs.  Postural Orthostatic Tacy...taci....I forget how to spell the last.  And I'm too lazy this morning to look it up. I didn't sleep last night.  My gripe is....I've been telling doctors and my family for years something was wrong that way, and it took till I was 39 to get the diagnosis.  And the dang heart doctors didn't even want to do the test to confirm it.  They read over my list of symptoms I've been carrying in my purse, looked over my other test results, and said yeah you have it.   While all the other doctors have been saying no you have to have that test to confirm it.
> 
> And the treatment is exercise, lots of water, and compression garments.  Which is a good thing I know.  But my autoimmune disorder basically attacks my body if I sweat.  The site they sent me to says I have to get my heart up to a certain speed every day multiple times a week, but how am I supposed to do that when my other disease will attack me and leave me with open wounds and needing more surgeries if I break out in a sweat? Not all the time, but it's the root cause.
> 
> Does anyone know any good low sweat exercises? I was thinking yoga.  I have to do them in a chair cause of my joints and I found two places on  youtube that look decent.


Earleen’s information is spot on! You might try just water and exercise to see if that is enough intervention before trying compression garments— or skip compression during exercise only. Stupid life challenges! What you are going through must be super frustrating. I’ll bet you will figure out!


----------



## Daisy

JuLeeRenee said:


> I completely understand that and they should be thankful they are not paid by the deliveries. I am in between 2 hubs and get deliveries from both of them. Both were horrid, the pandemic hit, 90% of the drivers quit at one of them, Got Texas drivers and haven't had a problem since from that one. It's the other one I am having problems with and I just found out that they are only in our area for all of 2 hours a day. But you would figure that if something wasn't delivered on the day it was suppose to it would be one of the first the next day. Next is to contact the companies I am getting the things from and have them complain.



Something that helps to reduce sweating is wearing 100 % cotton or other 100 % natural fiber garments while you exercise. They let your skin breathe with no accumulation of sweat. 100 % bedding make a ton of difference too!  Maybe if you such hard enough, you'll find natural fiber compression garments!
Best wishes as you navigate!

Search not "such" 





__





						EcoSox Compression Bamboo Socks
					

EcoSox Compression Bamboo Socks Improve Circulation, Reduce Leg Fatigue, and Reduce Leg Swelling. Perfect for Nurses, Retail Workers, and Office Workers Who Stand All Day. Ecosox are Made With Eco-Friendly and Renewable Bamboo Viscose and are Chemical Free.




					www.ecosox.com


----------



## BattleGnome

I am not the maid of honor. Why am I planning the bachelorette party? I might even be hosting it. I might be planning the bachelor party too because I just suggested guys vs girls escape rooms.

I think it’s because I’m almost 10 years older than the bride (and the rest of the bridesmaids) and the only bridesmaid already married. I also planned my wedding by myself and swore I’d never let anyone do that if I’m available to help.

I just feel like I’m herding chickens. I just want to settle on an idea so we can figure out pricing so we can figure out timing. The wedding isn’t until September and I already kinda just want to plan the party and tell people when to show up or pay me back.


----------



## amd

Ugh @BattleGnome I feel for you. I haven't had to plan a party, but I was at a party with a bridezilla. When my cousin got married 8 years ago, she had a bachelorette party complete with a party bus. Supposed to be a fancy party bus with disco ball etc. What showed up was your typical short transit bus. My cousin was not happy, there was an hour and a half of crying and calling the company before we finally left (on said short transit bus) and half of her friends bailed by then. She cried the entire time. Two weeks later she redid her bachelorette party!


----------



## Catscankim

Thats crazy. I have known a few bridezillas in my lifetime. They are totally irrational.

One forbade deodorant of any kind because of the color of the dress. Another made everybody wear super high heels, another had us wear heels according to our height.

We wont even discuss the cowboy themed wedding lol


----------



## Catscankim

I finally got around to ordering biz cards. UPS says they delivered “left at back door” at 8:55pm. Its not there.

This would have meant that the delivery guy would have had to walk around the house, through the grass, in the pitch DARK as there are no lights on the side or back of the house...instead of leave it at the front with the other three packages delivered today, in front of the CAMERA.

My thought is that he delivered to the wrong house. One does not muddle their way around a dark property in Florida...too many dangerous critters out there!!

I took a quick roam around the house with a flashlight, even then i got creeped out about what i might run into or step on. I will look again when its daylight out. Or hopefully a neighbor will drop it off.

I am so mad, especially since it took me forever to finally design and order the cards.


----------



## Catscankim

Neighbor dropped it off today. Emergency over lol


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I've had an unpleasant PM conversation with a SMF member (that I won't mention by name). An active member which I actually would like to appreciate as a well-informed and helpful contributor to this community.

I am convinced that keeping personal interpretation out of conversation (or at least explicitly distinguishing it as a such) is necessary when talking about topical things. Such a topical thing was addressing issues with the conversation style of that forum member. Not as if communication is difficult enough across technical and language barriers anyway.
But said person has repeatedly mixed up factual things with their personal interpretation, in my impression not always in best faith, and eventually overdone my patience.
Replying to me (after I had called myself a “self-critical and open-minded” person) that they have no hope to “change [my] mind”. Heck, they even had the chutzpah to accuse me of lie, without even attempting to figure out what I could have meant!

Said person is either unwilling or unable to accept that s/he has not a natural monopoly on some topics, and prefers escalation over clarification when bringing this up. I don't care if out of envy, grief, or something I don't know – but I can't know (and won't guess) as long as said person doesn't show any sign of good will/cooperative behaviour.
Instead of talking, coming back to topic, and finding out if the criticism was justified, or maybe only a misunderstanding, they suggested to mutually block ourselves, to not accidentally expose oneself to a differentiated view on the situation. Please what? That's not a civilised style of communication. I am not willing to resort to such crude behaviour, the least in a community which I like to visit to distract myself from the plenty other stupid and unpleasant things around me. There is no point in giving myself and others a hard time without reason. And if there _is_ a reason, then why not talk about it?

Out of my natural optimism, I did not tune in into their destructive, toxic undertone (though I would have had all the right to do so). I think that a well-meaning personality should be able to keep friendly and professional things on a friendly and professional level. Thus I have kept doors open, and stayed polite and diplomatic. Was I too permissive?


----------



## Garden Gives Me Joy

Been trying to find a way of importing ROE to current location, but to no avail. It's on the restrictions list. No one will ship and can't find some inbound traveler to sneak in a bottle.

Giving up!

Chelation and extra vitamin E I suppose!


----------



## KimW

Garden Gives Me Joy said:


> Been trying to find a way of importing ROE to current location, but to no avail. It's on the restrictions list. No one will ship and can't find some inbound traveler to sneak in a bottle.
> 
> Giving up!
> 
> Chelation and extra vitamin E I suppose!


Here's some.  I don't know if it's a good price, but lotioncrafter is one of my "trusted vendors".








						Rosemary Oleoresin (ROE)
					

Rosemary Oleoresin, also known as Rosemary Oil Extract or ROE is an oil soluble, natural extract used to retard rancidity in natural oils. Its potent antioxidant properties are attributed in large part to carnosic acid, one of its major constituents.




					lotioncrafter.com
				



ETA - oh wait - I seem to recall.  Are you in France, or someplace right now??


----------



## Garden Gives Me Joy

I live in a remote area. So t'was a huge deal last week when I finally got an even better precision scale. My earlier one measures grams but THIS ONE does decimal points of a gram. Oooh!

Was giddy to make soap, anything, anything at all!

Started weighing out baseoils and the battery died!

and no one nearby sold those 'fancy' lithium batteries.


----------



## AliOop

@Garden Gives Me Joy


----------



## The_Phoenix

Jubilee8269 said:


> Got another diagnosis yesterday.  I have POTs.  Postural Orthostatic Tacy...taci....I forget how to spell the last.  And I'm too lazy this morning to look it up. I didn't sleep last night.  My gripe is....I've been telling doctors and my family for years something was wrong that way, and it took till I was 39 to get the diagnosis.  And the dang heart doctors didn't even want to do the test to confirm it.  They read over my list of symptoms I've been carrying in my purse, looked over my other test results, and said yeah you have it.   While all the other doctors have been saying no you have to have that test to confirm it.
> 
> And the treatment is exercise, lots of water, and compression garments.  Which is a good thing I know.  But my autoimmune disorder basically attacks my body if I sweat.  The site they sent me to says I have to get my heart up to a certain speed every day multiple times a week, but how am I supposed to do that when my other disease will attack me and leave me with open wounds and needing more surgeries if I break out in a sweat? Not all the time, but it's the root cause.
> 
> Does anyone know any good low sweat exercises? I was thinking yoga.  I have to do them in a chair cause of my joints and I found two places on  youtube that look decent.


If elevating your heart rate to the point of sweating is a no-no, I suggest light resistance training. Done properly, resistance training is good for your physically and mentally. It helps to build muscle, stronger bones, and is also helpful from a cognitive perspective. And if you have joint issues, resistance training will help with that.


----------



## lenarenee

ResolvableOwl said:


> I've had an unpleasant PM conversation with a SMF member (that I won't mention by name). An active member which I actually would like to appreciate as a well-informed and helpful contributor to this community.
> 
> I am convinced that keeping personal interpretation out of conversation (or at least explicitly distinguishing it as a such) is necessary when talking about topical things. Such a topical thing was addressing issues with the conversation style of that forum member. Not as if communication is difficult enough across technical and language barriers anyway.
> But said person has repeatedly mixed up factual things with their personal interpretation, in my impression not always in best faith, and eventually overdone my patience.
> Replying to me (after I had called myself a “self-critical and open-minded” person) that they have no hope to “change [my] mind”. Heck, they even had the chutzpah to accuse me of lie, without even attempting to figure out what I could have meant!
> 
> Said person is either unwilling or unable to accept that s/he has not a natural monopoly on some topics, and prefers escalation over clarification when bringing this up. I don't care if out of envy, grief, or something I don't know – but I can't know (and won't guess) as long as said person doesn't show any sign of good will/cooperative behaviour.
> Instead of talking, coming back to topic, and finding out if the criticism was justified, or maybe only a misunderstanding, they suggested to mutually block ourselves, to not accidentally expose oneself to a differentiated view on the situation. Please what? That's not a civilised style of communication. I am not willing to resort to such crude behaviour, the least in a community which I like to visit to distract myself from the plenty other stupid and unpleasant things around me. There is no point in giving myself and others a hard time without reason. And if there _is_ a reason, then why not talk about it?
> 
> Out of my natural optimism, I did not tune in into their destructive, toxic undertone (though I would have had all the right to do so). I think that a well-meaning personality should be able to keep friendly and professional things on a friendly and professional level. Thus I have kept doors open, and stayed polite and diplomatic. Was I too permissive?




Are you asking us for an opinion....or just musing?  My opinion; there's no right or wrong here. Your choice was motivated by your personality and you took the optimistic route which leaves you open to the possibility that this could end up in at least a neutral manner - if not a positive one.  The alternative would just shut down all possibilities.


----------



## msunnerstood

Its been a rough few weeks. Ive been sick for over 2 weeks with odd symptoms. after a ton of tests, im grateful my issue is not the worst of what I was tested for. Im down because the severe deficiency of vitamin D means Ill likely feel like this until the high doses of D they are giving me build up. 8 weeks of feeling like this? I get it could have been something worse but knowing this continues a while is depressing me.


----------



## AliOop

@msunnerstood I'm sorry to hear that. My grandson recently went through that - his D level was at 12. Once treatment started, his improvement was immediately noticeable and steady. I pray that it will be like that for you, with quick response even if full healing takes time.


----------



## The_Phoenix

I went shopping on a Saturday at Costco. Need I say more?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

lenarenee said:


> there's no right or wrong here


Not so sure. If someone thinks that their comfortable position allows them to lack basic interpersonal manners, and is unwilling to at least take into consideration a misunderstanding, and (ab)uses uninvolved third parties by giving misleading information without context, and then even blames me for that, I'm pretty sure that there _is_ something wrong here.


----------



## msunnerstood

AliOop said:


> @msunnerstood I'm sorry to hear that. My grandson recently went through that - his D level was at 12. Once treatment started, his improvement was immediately noticeable and steady. I pray that it will be like that for you, with quick response even if full healing takes time.


Thank you! Mine was at 8.4. I had my first high dose, hoping it goes quick and I start feeling better


----------



## AliOop

msunnerstood said:


> Thank you! Mine was at 8.4. I had my first high dose, hoping it goes quick and I start feeling better


That's incredibly low. So glad you found out the problem, and that you have the means to get it fixed. Feel better soon!!


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> I went shopping on a Saturday at Costco. Need I say more?


Self-inflicted misery at the highest level, second only to shopping at WallyWorld on Saturday.


----------



## SPowers

ResolvableOwl said:


> I've had an unpleasant PM conversation with a SMF member (that I won't mention by name). An active member which I actually would like to appreciate as a well-informed and helpful contributor to this community.
> 
> I am convinced that keeping personal interpretation out of conversation (or at least explicitly distinguishing it as a such) is necessary when talking about topical things. Such a topical thing was addressing issues with the conversation style of that forum member. Not as if communication is difficult enough across technical and language barriers anyway.
> But said person has repeatedly mixed up factual things with their personal interpretation, in my impression not always in best faith, and eventually overdone my patience.
> Replying to me (after I had called myself a “self-critical and open-minded” person) that they have no hope to “change [my] mind”. Heck, they even had the chutzpah to accuse me of lie, without even attempting to figure out what I could have meant!
> 
> Said person is either unwilling or unable to accept that s/he has not a natural monopoly on some topics, and prefers escalation over clarification when bringing this up. I don't care if out of envy, grief, or something I don't know – but I can't know (and won't guess) as long as said person doesn't show any sign of good will/cooperative behaviour.
> Instead of talking, coming back to topic, and finding out if the criticism was justified, or maybe only a misunderstanding, they suggested to mutually block ourselves, to not accidentally expose oneself to a differentiated view on the situation. Please what? That's not a civilised style of communication. I am not willing to resort to such crude behaviour, the least in a community which I like to visit to distract myself from the plenty other stupid and unpleasant things around me. TherThie is no point in giving myself and others a hard time without reason. And if there _is_ a reason, then why not talk about it?
> 
> Out of my natural optimism, I did not tune in into their destructive, toxic undertone (though I would have had all the right to do so). I think that a well-meaning personality should be able to keep friendly and professional things on a friendly and professional level. Thus I have kept doors open, and stayed polite and diplomatic. Was I too permissive?



This is sad and indeed in this day and age has become quite the norm in today's society when we can't have discourse with differences of opinions being shared with civility.  The written word is even harder since the way in which we 'read' something is usually based on our own perspective.  In other words if someone is looking for an argument, they will usually find it.  I don't get it but such is life.  So sorry you have to experience this.


----------



## Nona'sFarm

ResolvableOwl said:


> Out of my natural optimism, I did not tune in into their destructive, toxic undertone (though I would have had all the right to do so). I think that a well-meaning personality should be able to keep friendly and professional things on a friendly and professional level. Thus I have kept doors open, and stayed polite and diplomatic. Was I too permissive?



Everyone is different. Obviously, you like to resolve things. In similar situations, I have found myself wanting everyone else to see how I've been wronged and for others to also find fault with the other person (i.e. look how right I am and look how wrong, unreasonable, mean, etc. this other person is). However, if this person is either being malicious toward you or spreading misinformation about soaping, then you should report this person to the administrators of this blog. Someone like that will only continue to do so, toward others.  As much as we peacemakers would like to have harmony and work things out with others, some folks don't have ethical boundaries and have to be stopped by rules, regulations, and/or laws.
One thing I have learned in this world is that life is short, it's simply not worth spending too much energy trying to resolve something when the other person doesn't want to. I try to leave the door open for reconciliation and then do my best to move on.


----------



## Nona'sFarm

O


AliOop said:


> View attachment 57871


Oh my gosh, this is my experience in Virginia, too.


----------



## AliOop

Ok, this isn't really a gripe, since it was hilarious. But I have to share my airport story from yesterday, and I'm not sure where else it would fit. So here goes...

Flew the grandkids home yesterday with a two-hour layover in Las Vegas. For those of you familiar with McCarran airport, we were at the end of the B terminal, which has a big circle of gates and a ton of folks sitting and milling around at all times.

The flight leaving before ours started boarding, and one guy starts having a loud conversation with the gate agents, telling them they needed to wait for his travel companion who was "right over there" and "will be here in just a moment."

With the rest of the plane loaded and waiting to push back, the gate agents let him know they have to close the doors. This guy gets louder and louder, yelling about how Southwest is always screwing him. Most of the terminal by now is watching his antics, until he finally blows his top and yells, "I wish I had a gun right now, I'd f'n shoot you!!"

At this point, the entire terminal starts booing him. He starts yelling back to folks about how Southwest is "f'd up" and he wishes he had a gun. Finally the gate agent gets on the mic and says, "Folks, we appreciate all the love and support we feel from you, but no need to escalate, because law enforcement is on the way."

The entire terminal erupts in cheers and clapping, while the guy is still waving his arms. His female companion shows up at this point, her arms filled with various food boxes, and a drink in one hand - clearly not suffering from any delay due to the airline's fault. She tries to reason with the gate agents, and appears to be getting somewhere until the guy comes over and starts yelling at them again. The female turns to him and says, "SHUT UP, DAVID, JUST SHUT UP!"

In response to which, of course, a bunch of folks start yelling and taunting, "Yeah David, just shut up! Shut up, David, shut up!"

By now my two grandkids have actually stopped playing games on their tablets and are watching wide-eyed. I'm desperately trying not to laugh, and wishing I'd pulled out my phone to video this when it first started.

LEOs show up at that point, with the whole terminal cheering for them. A large and loud woman stands up and starts singing, "Bye-bye, David, bye-bye David." As I'm barely maintaining my composure, my oldest grandson leans over and says to me with a big grin,

"Grandma, this is way better than playing video games."

And now I'm laughing so hard that tears are streaming down. Planning to check YouTube today in the hopes that someone caught the whole thing on video.


----------



## KimW

AliOop said:


> "Grandma, this is way better than playing video games."



I was so conflicted on who to feel the most sorry for!  But, yes, so hilarious!


----------



## AliOop

KimW said:


> I was so conflicted on who to feel the most sorry for!  But, yes, so hilarious!


I know, right? At first I thought David was drunk, but then it seemed more like mental health issues. Being as we were in Vegas, it could have been simple sleep deprivation, too. Whatever the cause of his behavior, my reaction to what should have been a stressful situation, as is typical for me, was irrational hilarity.


----------



## lenarenee

ResolvableOwl said:


> Not so sure. If someone thinks that their comfortable position allows them to lack basic interpersonal manners, and is unwilling to at least take into consideration a misunderstanding, and (ab)uses uninvolved third parties by giving misleading information without context, and then even blames me for that, I'm pretty sure that there _is_ something wrong here.



Let me explain better; You get to choose your response, and if you want to honor your optimistic nature, then that is the right decision for you. You're aware of the possible consequences because you've already experienced some of this other person's unfortunate attitude and behavior, yet you still want to leave the door of possibility open. You've taken the. high road essentially, and I think that takes heart and maturity.  (I'm a believer that almost every one is redeemable)


----------



## AliOop

Continuing in the vein of delivery woes, let me just say that this video pretty much sums up my experiences.


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> Continuing in the vein of delivery woes, let me just say that this video pretty much sums up my experiences.



Yup, that pretty much sums it up


----------



## Tara_H

Huh, so Amazon have their own delivery drivers over there?  Here my Amazon parcels come by the regular post. (Our postal service is very good though...)


----------



## dibbles

Tara_H said:


> Huh, so Amazon have their own delivery drivers over there?  Here my Amazon parcels come by the regular post. (Our postal service is very good though...)


I think it depends where you live and the item ordered. I live in the suburbs of a larger city where there are sorting facilities and fulfillment centers. Some of my items are delivered with an Amazon van, others come by UPS or our postal service, sometimes from in the same day. 

FWIW, we rarely have an issue with the USPS or UPS. Not much seems to come by FedEx, but no particular problems there either. Maybe we've just been lucky, but we've had a lot of deliveries during Covid times. (And I did knock on wood just now, which made the guy at the end of the bar wake up and bark.)


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

msunnerstood said:


> Its been a rough few weeks. Ive been sick for over 2 weeks with odd symptoms. after a ton of tests, im grateful my issue is not the worst of what I was tested for. Im down because the severe deficiency of vitamin D means Ill likely feel like this until the high doses of D they are giving me build up. 8 weeks of feeling like this? I get it could have been something worse but knowing this continues a while is depressing me.


I hope your D levels are restored to "normal levels quickly.  Also I'd like to say it's not uncommon for many to have low levels of "D" sadly cause of our farming today its lacking in our diet' great news Vitamin "D" can be restored safely, to add to your Medicine Regimen also consider 20 minutes in the sun daily will give you the "Natural Vitamin D Needed if you can expose as much skin possible to absorb it.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> Not so sure. If someone thinks that their comfortable position allows them to lack basic interpersonal manners, and is unwilling to at least take into consideration a misunderstanding, and (ab)uses uninvolved third parties by giving misleading information without context, and then even blames me for that, I'm pretty sure that there _is_ something wrong here.


Just like your name so fitting " All things can be Resolved if the situation & both parties willing "  You gave it a good try' as it sounds good for you.  You nailed key points above & agree' having said this often a situation it is best try not to hold on to resentful feelings & move on.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Ok, this isn't really a gripe, since it was hilarious. But I have to share my airport story from yesterday, and I'm not sure where else it would fit. So here goes...
> 
> Flew the grandkids home yesterday with a two-hour layover in Las Vegas. For those of you familiar with McCarran airport, we were at the end of the B terminal, which has a big circle of gates and a ton of folks sitting and milling around at all times.
> 
> The flight leaving before ours started boarding, and one guy starts having a loud conversation with the gate agents, telling them they needed to wait for his travel companion who was "right over there" and "will be here in just a moment."
> 
> With the rest of the plane loaded and waiting to push back, the gate agents let him know they have to close the doors. This guy gets louder and louder, yelling about how Southwest is always screwing him. Most of the terminal by now is watching his antics, until he finally blows his top and yells, "I wish I had a gun right now, I'd f'n shoot you!!"
> 
> At this point, the entire terminal starts booing him. He starts yelling back to folks about how Southwest is "f'd up" and he wishes he had a gun. Finally the gate agent gets on the mic and says, "Folks, we appreciate all the love and support we feel from you, but no need to escalate, because law enforcement is on the way."
> 
> The entire terminal erupts in cheers and clapping, while the guy is still waving his arms. His female companion shows up at this point, her arms filled with various food boxes, and a drink in one hand - clearly not suffering from any delay due to the airline's fault. She tries to reason with the gate agents, and appears to be getting somewhere until the guy comes over and starts yelling at them again. The female turns to him and says, "SHUT UP, DAVID, JUST SHUT UP!"
> 
> In response to which, of course, a bunch of folks start yelling and taunting, "Yeah David, just shut up! Shut up, David, shut up!"
> 
> By now my two grandkids have actually stopped playing games on their tablets and are watching wide-eyed. I'm desperately trying not to laugh, and wishing I'd pulled out my phone to video this when it first started.
> 
> LEOs show up at that point, with the whole terminal cheering for them. A large and loud woman stands up and starts singing, "Bye-bye, David, bye-bye David." As I'm barely maintaining my composure, my oldest grandson leans over and says to me with a big grin,
> 
> "Grandma, this is way better than playing video games."
> 
> And now I'm laughing so hard that tears are streaming down. Planning to check YouTube today in the hopes that someone caught the whole thing on video.


OMG Thats so funny!


----------



## earlene

Catscankim said:


> Yup, that pretty much sums it up


That is not my experience at all.
My Humira (medication that must be kept on ice) is delivered via FedEx, as are a few other items.  They always deliver on time and besides placing safely on my doorstep (without banging it about), they also ring the doorbell upon delivery and I get a text at time of delivery.

Same with UPS, although sometimes they do block the door so I cannot get it open.  I have gone to the front door while the driver was returning to the vehicle and yelled, "Wait, I can't get the door open.  You blocked the door!" and the driver returned to move the package to the side so the door would open.

The USPS delivery of heavy packages has done the same thing by blocking the door.  I don't know why, but it sure is stupid to put a heavy package directly in front of the door so the owner cannot get outside to pick up the package. I have done the same if the postal person is still walking away, yelled, "Hey, you blocked my exit; I can't open the door!" and they return to move the package.  

This blocking the door thing is a recent (within the last couple-three months) and never used to happen, so I don't know what the deal is with that.  But I have informed the Postal person who did it a few times that blocking the door of an elderly person is really a dangerous thing to do and asked that they let other carriers know it is an unsafe practice.  I believe I said the same to the UPS carrier as well.

I am thinking of getting a sign to put on my front step that says, "DO NOT BLOCK DOORWAY".  You'd think they all would know better and such signage would not be necessary.

As for who does the delivery, Amazon driver, UPS, USPS when it's an Amazon package, well that really is different depending on all kinds of factors.  When I was living in San Antonio, we had Amazon drivers in Amazon vehicles doing many of the deliveries.  Here in this small town, I have only actually seen one Amazon vehicle deliver on our street.  Usually it is UPS or USPS.  Sometimes it's both; first UPS carries it across country, then USPS picks it up and delivers it to the house.  That's the most frustrating method, IME, because it seems to delay delivery when UPS transfers the package to the USPS.  Sometimes it gets 'lost' in some sort of limbo during that transfer and the tracking information is useless.  Sometimes it doesn't seem to slow it down too much, but it seems a little bit wasteful to switch off between UPS & USPS when UPS is still driving in my neighborhood anyway.

What really annoys me about the USPS though (and I used to work for the USPS when I was 18, so I actually am a loyal USPS person), is that my neighbor keeps ordering stuff using my address for delivery and I get the notices that a package is delivered to my house, but it's not.  The USPS carrier knows who lives where and just delivers to the correct address, then when I place a report that I did not receive a specific package with xxx tracking number, the carrier treats me like I'm delusional or confused or like it was a scam text that I got and she knows nothing about Informed Delivery (a USPS service that I use which informs me of all deliveries via USPS to my address).  However, FedEx will not deliver to the correct person, only to the address, so when a package for my neighbor came (in her name to my address), I marked it with permanent marker with a request that she get her address corrected with that vendor (it was the same vendor).  So far, no more packages in her name are coming here.  But if it happens again, I will be returning it to the sender (on principle).


----------



## The_Phoenix

I'm not one to gripe...but I do have a legitimate gripe that I need to share. I interviewed with a company and everything was going well. So well that at the end of the last interview they said, "We will contact your references and then extend you an offer letter."

Great! They called my references and all conversations went very well. They even told their final reference call that they were going to hire me. Yay! And now? Crickets. It's not quite been two weeks.

I'm trying hard to not freak out. My husband told me to "keep looking" for a job because until they send me an offer letter, the job is not mine. The last job I had, this was the same thing. So I know that the process on their end to get the role approved, deciding on the compensation package, getting that approved, then creating the formal offer letter, etc., takes time. But holy heck, I'm about to lose my mind. It has been a long road of being unemployed since April 2020. On top of that, I turned down two other offers because the jobs were not the direction I wanted to go. But goodness, right now I wish I had accepted the one offer of one of the jobs.


----------



## KimW

The_Phoenix said:


> I'm trying hard to not freak out. My husband told me to "keep looking" for a job because until they send me an offer letter, the job is not mine. The last job I had, this was the same thing. So I know that the process on their end to get the role approved, deciding on the compensation package, getting that approved, then creating the formal offer letter, etc., takes time. But holy heck, I'm about to lose my mind. It has been a long road of being unemployed since April 2020. On top of that, I turned down two other offers because the jobs were not the direction I wanted to go. But goodness, right now I wish I had accepted the one offer of one of the jobs.


Oh no - how VERY frustrating.  I'd be losing my mind too.  Maybe keep reminding yourself of the time intensive "process" with which you are well familiar.  How I DO hope they contact you SOON.


----------



## The_Phoenix

KimW said:


> Oh no - how VERY frustrating.  I'd be losing my mind too.  Maybe keep reminding yourself of the time intensive "process" with which you are well familiar.  How I DO hope they contact you SOON.


Thank you.  I'm trying to stay calm and remain patient. It's haaaard.


----------



## Tara_H

The_Phoenix said:


> Thank you.  I'm trying to stay calm and remain patient. It's haaaard.


Hang in there! I know from the other side that once we've decided to make an offer, actually getting HR to make it happen can be painfully slow!  I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that yours arrives soon


----------



## BattleGnome

I just got home after a shift I didn’t want to work and there’s a huge freaking wasp in my bathroom! Too freaked out to even brush my teeth. Of course, we only have one bathroom. I have to be at work in 7 hours. I’m sure I’ll be too afraid to get ready for the day if I don’t deal with this now.


----------



## Carol's Caning &amp; Weav

I made some soap with pine gum rosin.  Pretty decent first try with just a few bugs to work out.  But darn, my first bar is almost gone and I can't find the others!! Every thing is upside down in my house as we are doing some much needed upgrades.  So I guess my gripe is followed by a blessing.  Side note: I ordered pine cone molds for my next batch. Can't wait to try after the weather cools down.


----------



## Carol's Caning &amp; Weav

dibbles said:


> I think it depends where you live and the item ordered. I live in the suburbs of a larger city where there are sorting facilities and fulfillment centers. Some of my items are delivered with an Amazon van, others come by UPS or our postal service, sometimes from in the same day.
> 
> FWIW, we rarely have an issue with the USPS or UPS. Not much seems to come by FedEx, but no particular problems there either. Maybe we've just been lucky, but we've had a lot of deliveries during Covid times. (And I did knock on wood just now, which made the guy at the end of the bar wake up and bark.)


I think USPS will deliver by size and weight requirements.  The rest come by UPS.  We have mostly good service her in central Minnesota with all delivery services. Although my neighbors oxygen delivery came to my house, I wasn't home and the driver put a nasty not on my door.  In the mean time my neighbor didn't get her oxygen.  Not good.  It was the oxygen suppliers driver and a new driver and he didn't check very well. I can see her house from mine, about a 15 second walk.


----------



## dibbles

Carol's Caning &amp; Weav said:


> central Minnesota


You must be near, or near-ish to me (Mpls area)!


----------



## Carol's Caning &amp; Weav

dibbles said:


> You must be near, or near-ish to me (Mpls area)!


Yes on 371 about 44 miles north of Baxter/Brainerd.


----------



## msunnerstood

My Gripe, Arrogance.  Confidence is good but there is a visible line between that, and arrogance. 
It's a good thing I don't come with thought bubbles..


----------



## amd

Carol's Caning &amp; Weav said:


> Yes on 371 about 44 miles north of Baxter/Brainerd.


I was about an hour from Baxter two weeks ago, lol.

My gripe: my boss keeps trying to help me solve a problem but he keeps messing up the details and adding more confusion. I told him that if I get one more email from him on this issue, I will disable his email reply function. He asked "are you getting short with me?" I replied "I'm pretty sure I'm the same height I was when I came in this morning, so if you're getting shorter it's on your own." but hopefully he got the message to stay out of it, I'm perfectly capable of managing my job thank you very much. Worse case, the email goes into my "ignore and deny all knowledge" folder. But still... it's not your job, why are you micromanaging me?


----------



## TJSoapless

My gripe isn’t about making soap- it’s about finding it. That’s why I joined this board My family has never used a soap as gentle and therapeutic as Trader Joe’s Tea Tree Oil soap. It kept skin soft, healed all kinds of skin conditions and even helped prevent colds. You could wash your hands constantly if necessary (would have been a blessing during covid) and never dry them out. Someone in corporate decided to discontinue it. Does anyone know how it was made or who makes a similar soap?


----------



## earlene

Have you searched online?  Here is a link with ingredients if it is the one you are talking about:









						Trader Joe's Tea Tree Oil Pure Vegetable Soap Ingredients and Reviews
					

Ingredients reviewed for Trader Joe's Tea Tree Oil Pure Vegetable Soap to be 91% Top Allergen Free and free of Gluten, Coconut, Nickel, and Preservatives




					www.skinsafeproducts.com


----------



## TJSoapless

Thanks! I’ve ever even made soap before. Does it sound hard to make for a beginner?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

TJSoapless said:


> My gripe isn’t about making soap- it’s about finding it. That’s why I joined this board My family has never used a soap as gentle and therapeutic as Trader Joe’s Tea Tree Oil soap. ...  Does anyone know how it was made or who makes a similar soap?


As it happens, I have a customer that had the same experience and she asked me to make Trader Joe's Tea Tree Soap for her. I've made a batch a year for her for the past two years. She also likes my Grandma's Old Fashion Lye Soap made from lard. A 38 oz. loaf of each is enough soap to last a year. 
Here's what she wrote:


> _I've been enjoying the Grandma's lye soap for a couple weeks now, and I love it.  I used to order it from a place in Pigeon Forge, and yours is definitely superior.  I also had a chance to compare it to the Trader Joe's soap I wanted to replace (I have a stash at my summer cabin), and yours won that comparison, too._


PM me if interested. I'm happy to make it for you and equally happy to share the recipe if you would like to make it yourself.


----------



## MrsZ

Mosquitoes. That's all.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

MrsZ said:


> Mosquitoes. That's all.


10% Lemon Eucalyptus essential oil in a body spray mister. Shake, shake, shake and spritz, spritz, spritz. That's all.


----------



## Arimara

TJSoapless said:


> Thanks! I’ve ever even made soap before. Does it sound hard to make for a beginner?


This soap should be easy but you'd have to be comfotable with using palm and palm kernel oils as well as read up on some other ingredients to recreate it. I'd suggest going to the recipe sub forums, picking a recipe, running it through the soap.calculator, and buying the NOW tea tree oil.


----------



## MrsZ

Zany_in_CO said:


> 10% Lemon Eucalyptus essential oil in a body spray mister. Shake, shake, shake and spritz, spritz, spritz. That's all.


I will have to try that. Sounds way better than DEET. Is the other 90% water?


----------



## Catscankim

So i am sitting on the back porch and i hear thwap thwap thwap. I look over at the new house they built across the way and the new neighbor. Although it was pretty comical at first, watching a large grown man being scared out of his wits by a snake, I quickly realized that it was a harmless and beneficial black racer.

So I hurry outside and I’m like “dude, stop! Its just a racer. Its a good snake.” Yeah, they will bite if threatened, but I have never been particularly afraid of them. Completely non poisonous. They are more afraid of us as the saying goes. They get on my porch once in a while, but then i just get my own critters in the house and leave the door open for it to find its way out. I am sure spending the afternoon on a enclosed porch with a human, a cat, and a dog is not the way it intended to spend its day.

Anyway, the snake manages to escape the broom that the guy is beating the crap out of it with and is already halfway out of the yard, when the guy manages to scoop it up with the broomstick and tosses it into the street, where it got run over by a car.

He looks over at me “its a effing snake lady!” Seriously? You have a 5’3” female offering to get it out of your yard, and stand there beating your chest over killing it. Jerk.

Welcome to the neighborhood I guess. Your house took out a whole 1/4 acre of forest, might as well finish off the remaining wildlife.


----------



## AliOop

MrsZ said:


> I will have to try that. Sounds way better than DEET. Is the other 90% water?


Catnip EO works even better for me than lemon eucalyptus or citronella. There is a good article here about some other EOs that might work for you, too. Yeah, she's a mommy-blogger, but she does cite scientific sources.


----------



## MrsZ

AliOop said:


> Catnip EO works even better for me than lemon eucalyptus or citronella. There is a good article here about some other EOs that might work for you, too. Yeah, she's a mommy-blogger, but she does cite scientific sources.


I'll look at this, thank you. We have had an unusual amount of rain for this time of year, and it has brought out hordes of not only small mosquitoes, but floodwater mosquitoes too. They are huge and aggressive, and bite through clothing easily. I'm covered in bites, and have a bit of a reaction to certain mosquitoes. Each spot swells up to 2 or 3 inches in diameter. I dislike using commercial DEET repellents, even though the are supposed to be completely safe.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

MrsZ said:


> Is the other 90% water?


The other 90% can be any body mist spray recipe you find on SMF or online. 

An easy one is made with premium 80 proof vodka (40% alcohol by volume) or 
60/40 vodka + distilled water -- this dilutes the vodka to 20% which is a sufficient amount to act as a preservative.


----------



## MrsZ

Zany_in_CO said:


> The other 90% can be any body mist spray recipe you find on SMF or online.
> 
> An easy one is made with premium 80 proof vodka (40% alcohol by volume) or
> 60/40 vodka + distilled water -- this dilutes the vodka to 20% which is a sufficient amount to act as a preservative.


Thank you!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Zany_in_CO said:


> 10% Lemon Eucalyptus essential oil in a body spray mister. Shake, shake, shake and spritz, spritz, spritz. That's all.


What's the other 90%?



Zany_in_CO said:


> The other 90% can be any body mist spray recipe you find on SMF or online.
> 
> An easy one is made with premium 80 proof vodka (40% alcohol by volume) or
> 60/40 vodka + distilled water -- this dilutes the vodka to 20% which is a sufficient amount to act as a preservative.


Hahaha! Looks like someone else asked this question already.


----------



## Catscankim

As everybody is aware, i am estatic that i am moving to the 7am shift. The person that previously occupied that shift for the past 15-20 years was also “senior tech” which meant she was responsible for some daily operations…which apparently she did nothing.

Come find out last week, we are having an inspection next week, and its a huge big deal, and our department is far from compliant. They came in for a mock inspection. Management came down on ME as if i had anything to do with the disarray of the dept….broken door, broken cabinet locks, etc.

As a former supervisor at another hospital, i can handle an inspection. And yes i have worked as a staff tech at this hospital for 5 years, and always said that i dont know how we ever pass ANY inspection. But every time you tried to do anything about it…the so-called senior tech got all pissy and offended.

Now she is gone. They have not named me senior tech as of yet. My supervisor…love her dearly, is retiring next year so she is beyond caring about much at this point. I am slated to step into being supervisor when she leaves, so this leaves me in the conundrum of….do i step up and get the house in order??

I feel like i am over stepping, but i got the stupid door fixed, and the cabinet locks fixed. And i ordered a labeler to label all of the cabinets where contrast and saline is stored. I worked the weekend, so i did a lot of ”cleaning house”. All the while thinking “I dont get paid for this crap”.

I called my boss this morning and told her that the floors were being deep cleaned in the morning tomorrow (basically shutting down one of our scanners), and after that they were coming in to repair moldy looking ceiling tiles and cracked plaster around the door.

There is no longer a ppe shortage, yet we have a (disgusting) cabinet full of paper bags with n95 masks that i tossed.

Taped memos all over the walls…all down. All this stuff is violations!!! And she got a little pissy with me over some of it. I said then ok, i will go upstairs and work in your pristine scanner/palace on tuesday and wednesday and you work in the er scanner for the inspection.

Not sure if it is overstepping or stepping up.


----------



## earlene

When no one else steps up, either someone else will or the blame will be placed.  If blames falls to you, that would be wrong.  But it does happen.  So knowing you are going to be in the position in a year's time, taking on the responsibility now will show your ability to do that aspect of the job.  It wouldn't hurt to formally let the person to whom you report that you are happy to help get the department ready pre-inspection if she doesn't mind.  Just be prepared to not receive any accolades, but I am sure you know it's the right thing to do regardless of the apathy of others.


----------



## Catscankim

I walked in today at 7am to a (almost) sparkling department . The floors etc were actually done last night, and yesterdays techs actually cleaned, dusted and cleaned the windows. It was really really deep cleaned. I grabbed some adhesive remover to get some last tape residue off the cabinets and carts.

Ok, so I got there at 7am and started the adhesive scrubbing and a few little last minute things to get ahead of any more mock inspections. Stupid manager walks in...doesn't notice how clean it is and proceeds to take my chairs because the vinyl is cracked in the front of the seats. I ask if she is going to bring me new chairs, she says she needs to order them. "I need to sit down at some point, you cannot take the chairs...I thought you ordered new chairs months ago??!!" She finally left ONE chair and says that if we get dinged, that it is all on my head. As if old office chairs are all my fault.

In MY head, I'm like OK, if I hurt my wrist because I have to stand and use a computer with a mouse on a workstation at less than waist level then it is on YOUR head LOL. I didn't say it, but that's what I was thinking. Also thinking "I'll call OSHA!!" LOL

I walked up to talk to my boss. A lot of f-bombs going on. I told her that WE ALL really did a good job getting everything in order over the weekend, and stuff was fixed that had been broken for years. Seriously today was my first day on this shift...I had a few early shifts last week, but by HR standards, today is my first day. And the manager tells me that if we fail that it is on my head....

My supervisor gave me some chairs from her (cushie) department to put back down in our department.

Anyway, the tech that relieved me today... I'm like I don't know who to thank for all the cleaning. He's like "yeah, we kinda like you, soooo....". Awwwwww 

I better get that supervisor position next year LOL


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> All the while thinking “I dont get paid for this crap”.


Unfortunately, "doing the right thing" is its own reward. Carry on. Set the standard right off the bat. Let the chips fall where they may. 
Personally, I am very proud of you!


----------



## VikingChick

Catscankim said:


> ……if we get dinged, that it is all on my head.



Wow. I hope it’s not too harsh to say this, but your managers sound worthless. I don’t know them, obviously, but I know the type……and I suspect that once you took the reins and got the place straightened up, they were threatened. So the chairs became the one thing they could do so that they can say that they had at least SOME involvement in readiness, and didn’t get shown up by a tech.

I'm making assumptions, I know…..but like I said, I know the type. If nothing else, you’ve positioned yourself well to be a great choice for the supervisor position (if you want it……...). Seems like your coworkers would be on board with you being the boss, and that’s a great place to start!


----------



## Catscankim

Lol, i was a wild woman when i went in this morning with the cleaning. Dusted some spots that were missed etc.

I received my labeler yesterday, which i never got to use because i got busy, but believe me…that labeler was on my my mind all day LOL. Its the best delivery since my last order of lye lol.

They harassed me about the chairs all day. Finally i walked up to their office. “I’m not trying to give you a hard time. I really got the whole dept engaged in taking pride in everything and they all chipped in. All we need is a work order or some sort of receipt that shows that we have new chairs on order to show that we addressed the issue. We cannot work without the chairs given the height of our workstations.” Threw in OSHA and ACHA violations etc.

_edit…the chairs that my boss leant me the day before were loaners for the inspection only. The needed to be returned lol_

After all this…ACR cancelled on us late today because of covid lol. Go figure. No inspection.

I went outside to smoke…not completely illegal, but kinda frowned upon. But i dont clock out no-lunch when i dont get a lunch, and they dont bother me with the smoking. I only run out once a day, sometimes not at all. And I am fast. So its a trade off lol. Anyway, my manager was walking out to her car (yay me) lol. I said “maybe the best thing is to always keep the department in a state of readiness, that way its not so frantic at a weeks notice”…..lightbulb moment for her lol.

DUH


----------



## VikingChick

@Catscankim LOL! We have to live in a state of constant readiness! I work in blood bank and we’ve always been told, “The FDA could come at any moment!” Kind of hyperbolic but true.  I think that even with no inspection, you still made leaps and bounds toward that time when they do decide to show up…..and maybe you’ll get those **** chairs replaced before they come! 

Note on your coworkers…..clearly YOU are the leader they’re following.


----------



## Catscankim

VikingChick said:


> @Catscankim LOL! We have to live in a state of constant readiness! I work in blood bank and we’ve always been told, “The FDA could come at any moment!” Kind of hyperbolic but true.  I think that even with no inspection, you still made leaps and bounds toward that time when they do decide to show up…..and maybe you’ll get those **** chairs replaced before they come!
> 
> Note on your coworkers…..clearly YOU are the leader they’re following.


Awww, thank you


----------



## Cat&Oak

Mask mandates are back for Nevada. It's annoying because I did my part and am fully vaccinated. But I will comply as I always do.


----------



## AliOop

Cat&Oak said:


> Mask mandates are back for Nevada. It's annoying because I did my part and am fully vaccinated. But I will comply as I always do.


Ugh, what a bummer. We will be there tomorrow picking up grandkids. Thankfully only staying overnight before heading right back home.


----------



## Cat&Oak

AliOop said:


> Ugh, what a bummer. We will be there tomorrow picking up grandkids. Thankfully only staying overnight before heading right back home.


Awwww enjoy the grandkids ❤


----------



## TheGecko

People who are capable of standing in front of the open freezer to crack a tray of ice and pick out cubes, but too freaking lazy to just crack it into the ice bucket!!!  OMG...I asked hubby why he didn't empty the tray and he said, "I didn't want to have to stand there that long."  Are you freaking kidding me!?!?  You spent more time trying to get the ice cubes out of the tray than if you had just dumped it and grabbed cubes.  ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Cat&Oak

TheGecko said:


> People who are capable of standing in front of the open freezer to crack a tray of ice and pick out cubes, but too freaking lazy to just crack it into the ice bucket!!!  OMG...I asked hubby why he didn't empty the tray and he said, "I didn't want to have to stand there that long."  Are you freaking kidding me!?!?  You spent more time trying to get the ice cubes out of the tray than if you had just dumped it and grabbed cubes.  ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


My son emptied the trays completely and put them back in the freezer I was like what is wrong with you? LOL


----------



## Catscankim

TheGecko said:


> People who are capable of standing in front of the open freezer to crack a tray of ice and pick out cubes, but too freaking lazy to just crack it into the ice bucket!!!  OMG...I asked hubby why he didn't empty the tray and he said, "I didn't want to have to stand there that long."  Are you freaking kidding me!?!?  You spent more time trying to get the ice cubes out of the tray than if you had just dumped it and grabbed cubes.  ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


I am a crack the tray and pick out a few person lol. I dont know why I do it. I guess because I dont use ice that often. Every once in a while i will get a wild hair and dump and refill them all. I guess i really just need a new fridge/freezer with an ice maker. That would solve my problems lol.


----------



## earlene

Funny discussion over ice trays.  I take responsibility for the ice bucket in the freezer & do all the refilling of the ice trays.  The only time I have ever seen my husband take a few from the tray & replace it in the freezer without refilling the empty slots was when I used up all the ice in the bucket & didn't refill it myself.

Now the part about standing in front of the open freezer while doing it, that would irk me.  The kitchen sink is 1 or 2 steps away from the freezer, so leaving the door open while emptying a tray seems wrong to me when it is better to close the freezer door & move over to the sink.  Then if ice falls, it lands in a clean sink (hopefully clean) and not on the floor.  And picking up fallen ice from the sink (clean or dirty) and rinsing it off is better than picking it up off the floor. Not to mention the wasted electricity while the freezer door stands open.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

So many ice tray issues triggering tensions between people . In contrast to this, my freezer story sounds almost bureaucratical. I noticed that the interior catches ice quite quickly. Like, overnight, and I think it's time to defrost it again. And again. Leaky door? I don't know, it's a mystery. I'm trying to close the door as tightly as possible, but still it won't stop building up crazy amounts of rime everywhere over the weeks. My gripe-ish lament is that I'll probably have to keep defrosting it for an indefinite amount of time. It's a rather new machine (some 2 years old), and I've been happy with it until it started to craze out some year ago.


----------



## Catscankim

I have a huge gripe tonight!!!

I was at my friends house yesterday and we got a pizza. I hate talking on the phone so i made her order it with my debit card.

Today i realized that i left my debit card, a little 6-pack cooler, and my glasses. Shes like “I am at the beach, but i left your glasses and the debit card in the cooler on my porch”.

I was dropping off a pool for her kid anyway, so no big deal. I go over and my cooler with the glasses were there, but no debit card…and an amazon box sitting there that was just delivered.

Seems like the amazon guy stole my debit card!! Its all good. I locked it right away. The neighbor across the street said he started paying attention when the amazon guy was there for an unusual long amt of time on the porch.

My friend said she was gonna complain to amazon…im like good luck with getting through to the complaint dept lol. You cant.

But what a pita now. I gotta get a new card and change all of my online payments…


----------



## TennisGirl

ResolvableOwl said:


> So many ice tray issues triggering tensions between people . In contrast to this, my freezer story sounds almost bureaucratical. I noticed that the interior catches ice quite quickly. Like, overnight, and I think it's time to defrost it again. And again. Leaky door? I don't know, it's a mystery. I'm trying to close the door as tightly as possible, but still it won't stop building up crazy amounts of rime everywhere over the weeks. My gripe-ish lament is that I'll probably have to keep defrosting it for an indefinite amount of time. It's a rather new machine (some 2 years old), and I've been happy with it until it started to craze out some year ago.


We had this happening. It was the rubber gasket around the door that was pulling away in a couple of spots. It was under warranty so the repair guy came out and fixed it. But I watched in case it happens again after it is out of warranty. He used a blow dryer to heat the rubber so it could be reshaped straight so it would seal. Might be worth taking a look at yours to see if any air gaps are apparent, and if so, heating the gasket with your implement of choice to reshape it. Good luck!


----------



## Kiti Williams

OK, not a big gripe, but one all the same.  I can't find my scale, so I can't make any soap!  I can make laundry soap, so that will be it today.


----------



## Catscankim

@Kiti Williams I'm in Florida now, but hail from Philadelphia. I got married in Pottstown many moons ago...


----------



## Kiti Williams

Catscankim said:


> @Kiti Williams I'm in Florida now, but hail from Philadelphia. I got married in Pottstown many moons ago...



I am a split Pottstown/Reading resident right now.  Still have to move boo-kuu junk.  I am a Pittsburgh person from way back, still have family there and in Daytona Beach, FL.

Hope you weathered Ida well!


----------



## Catscankim

Kiti Williams said:


> I am a split Pottstown/Reading resident right now.  Still have to move boo-kuu junk.  I am a Pittsburgh person from way back, still have family there and in Daytona Beach, FL.
> 
> Hope you weathered Ida well!


I'm on the east coast so we just got some rain. Nothing bad.

A little while back, we were getting a tropical storm, and my friend in Philly was like "oh...just a tropical storm, no big deal." There was. no explaining to him that they can be as bad as hurricanes because of the amount of water it can dump. I guess he's a believer now! Philly got pounded by Ida.


----------



## Catscankim

I mentioned before that my debit card got stolen off the porch by the Amazon delivery guy . I locked my card right away, so nothing happened to my money.

I could easily reorder a new card, but I didn't want to wait 7-10 days. So I go to my BoA branch...it's closed. Drive all the way across town to another branch and waited in line for almost an hour only for the teller to tell me that tellers do not take care of that and I need to talk with one of the cubicle people (I don't know what they are called lol). But I need to make an appointment...to take care of a stolen card, really???! I tried to not get mad because their rules aren't his fault. I withdrew enough money to last me a few days and left and ordered a new card online.

So while I am online, I had the option to get a virtual card to use. OK cool. I guess this isn't so bad. It also let me link this virtual card to apple pay and paypal right upfront. Alright!! All my preferred payment preferences right there. I'm thinking: why does anybody even have a card anymore!

I got paid today and realized that I have a Citi acct that I never use. Sent myself money from my BoA acct to my Citi acct...it's still pending. So there's $500 sitting in limbo right now (for some reason I really thought that it was an instant transfer).

Spent all morning food shopping online. It started with covid, but now I just like not going to the store, so I bought a years subscription for online shopping. I go to checkout and my virtual card is not available for use for online payments. I tried it with apple pay and got the same error.

I have a shopping cart at NS waiting for checkout that I can't do until I can activate my physical card that I don't have yet. And I don't know when this bank transfer is going to go through. I keep checking LOL.

I wanted to go out with friends tonight, and while I can pay with apple pay or my "virtual card" at the supermarket, this place is a hard NO in regard to having any sort of virtual pay LOL. What a pita!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> What a pita!!


On the plus side, think of all the money you've saved so far!


----------



## BattleGnome

Catscankim said:


> So there's $500 sitting in limbo right now (for some reason I really thought that it was an instant transfer).



3-5 days. My bank does an overnight transfer for $2 but I don’t want to pay $2 to access my own money. (I split my money between banks every pay day, definite pita)


----------



## LynetteO

Totally bummed about yet ANOTHER  batch fail. I don’t sell but also won’t gift if not worthy. 
My soap making adventure began so promisingly then cold cocked by ugly, crumbly .


----------



## Catscankim

I bought lime EO back in May. Just got around to using it for a scent for a homemade window cleaner. I never thought of opening the bottle before tonight. I mean May-September does not make it an old oil.

The dropper cap is brown. Kinda startled at first. But I used it anyway in my spray bottle of window cleaner. The liquid is brown. I know what lime eo is supposed to look like. This is not it.

It smells ok still. I just don't know why it is brown.

Guess the only thing I'm going to use it for is window cleaner now...

Gonna stick to my regular supplier of eo, although they are a bit more expensive...soap supply companies are apparently not the place to buy them. I didn't expect high-quality, but I also did not expect brown


----------



## dibbles

@Catscankim I was given some Persian Lime EO and was surprised at the color. So your EO might actually be just fine.


----------



## AliOop

@Catscankim my lime EO is a light brown. My EOs are mostly from different soap suppliers and they seem to be as good or better than the companies that sell the small bottles for big $$.

Maybe write to the supplier and ask them if this is their typical color?


----------



## BattleGnome

My bathtub.

I'm in a wedding this weekend and my dress shows some …..interesting tan lines. Namely tan shoulders with neon white between them. No big deal, my gym as tanning I’ll do some research. Apparently I’m allergic to the active ingredient in most tanning lotions, DEA - a 1 in 50,000 allergy. Whatever, it’s responding to benedryl, I’m just still itchy and covered in hives while I wait for the med to kick in.

The gripe: my bathtub is meant for a toddler’s bath not an adult who needs an actual soak.


----------



## Catscankim

Oh my gosh. They have benadryl cream too. You can try that.

Are you sure its an allergic reaction and not sunburn on your neon white strap marks? Because tanning agents don't make you immune to sunburn. Aloe, lavender, and tea tree (not all together, that's not a recipe lol).

If you are sure its an allergy, Pepcid ups the benadryl's effectiveness...Specifically pepcid. i don't know the scientific reason for it and it makes no sense to me because they are not related but it works. If we have a patient with an allergic reaction to contrast, we give benadryl and pepcid.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

A mere hour in half-shaded September evening sun can still give home-office spoiled palefaces (I won't mention names) an unpleasant sunburn in the face.


----------



## BattleGnome

Thanks guys.

It‘s fully hives - itchy, red, angry welts. I did 2 months of research before I was comfortable enough to try the tanning bed, bought lotion/eye protectors, then waited another few weeks to build my courage. According to what I’ve read I am “skin type 2” which is very pale but still capable of tanning (type 1 doesn’t tan at all). I limited myself to 6 minutes a session, 48+ hours between sessions. Session 3 started showing the marks. They fade after taking benedryl and reappear 4 hours later when it’s time to consider the next dose.



Catscankim said:


> If you are sure its an allergy, Pepcid ups the benadryl's effectiveness...Specifically pepcid. i don't know the scientific reason for it and it makes no sense to me because they are not related but it works. If we have a patient with an allergic reaction to contrast, we give benadryl and pepcid.



Weird combo but I actually have some Pepcid left from a cat who no longer needs to worry about heartburn. I’ll give it a try.


also, I just realized but can’t edit my post anymore. I typed the wrong ingredient. Its DHA not DEA. Doesn’t matter in the long run but my brain keeps calling it DNA and I need to be accurate when I talk to a doctor about it


----------



## ResolvableOwl

BattleGnome said:


> my brain keeps calling it DNA and I need to be accurate when I talk to a doctor about it


DNA allergy wouldn't be pleasant, indeed.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

BattleGnome said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> It‘s fully hives - itchy, red, angry welts. I did 2 months of research before I was comfortable enough to try the tanning bed, bought lotion/eye protectors, then waited another few weeks to build my courage. According to what I’ve read I am “skin type 2” which is very pale but still capable of tanning (type 1 doesn’t tan at all). I limited myself to 6 minutes a session, 48+ hours between sessions. Session 3 started showing the marks. They fade after taking benedryl and reappear 4 hours later when it’s time to consider the next dose.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird combo but I actually have some Pepcid left from a cat who no longer needs to worry about heartburn. I’ll give it a try.
> 
> 
> also, I just realized but can’t edit my post anymore. I typed the wrong ingredient. Its DHA not DEA. Doesn’t matter in the long run but my brain keeps calling it DNA and I need to be accurate when I talk to a doctor about it


Wow' I hope you recover quickly' your hives could be caused by nerves too' maybe the tanning bed & wedding kicked your nervous system into overdrive..


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

BattleGnome said:


> My bathtub.
> 
> I'm in a wedding this weekend and my dress shows some …..interesting tan lines. Namely tan shoulders with neon white between them. No big deal, my gym as tanning I’ll do some research. Apparently I’m allergic to the active ingredient in most tanning lotions, DEA - a 1 in 50,000 allergy. Whatever, it’s responding to benedryl, I’m just still itchy and covered in hives while I wait for the med to kick in.
> 
> The gripe: my bathtub is meant for a toddler’s bath not an adult who needs an actual soak.


Any chance you take a medication that triggers sun sensitivity?  My daughter and I have both had skin reactions caused by sunlight, same areas of exposed skin where we would have applied sunscreen.


----------



## Megan

My gripe is buying 3 bars of soap from one of my favorite online creators only for them to get to me all soft and banged up, so they aren't even that pretty anymore. I'm wondering how long she cured them for. Of course they look so nice online...and I wanted to keep them as decoration, but I guess I'll just be using them now (which I guess isn't all that bad, but I have enough soap to use already. I wanted this for my collection). I guess this person is just one I'll have to admire her work online only from now on.


----------



## Johnez

Catscankim said:


> I go to checkout and my *virtual card* is not available for use for *online payments.*



I'm still trying to wrap my head around this. Makes no dang sense!

My gripe....my foreman played a joke on me, pretended to "walk" me out, ie fire me. Turned out he just needed me to take care of something on the way to the exit but figured it was a convenient time to play a joke. Was so deadpan about it I felt the gut punch. Still shook.


----------



## earlene

What a mean 'joke'!


----------



## LynetteO

My young adult daughter was rear ended last night by a truck with a driver that claimed he was blinded by the setting sun & didn’t see her car OR the red light! The police declined to come to the scene of the accident because she had moved car to private lot to avoid blocking the busy intersection.  She was in shock by time we arrived. I have 3 daughters & have now told them all to stay put if at all possible. The police would surely have arrived if the vehicles were impeding early evening traffic. The main reason we were hoping for police involvement was to get an incident number which is so often crucial in vehicle accidents when dealing with insurance companies. Have heard so many horror stories & sure hope this situation has a happy ending. We had just purchased this used car for her, when the transmission went out on her old car. She’s only owned it a month!


----------



## earlene

@LynetteO, I am so sorry your daughter was hit by that driver.   Insurance companies have to accept that the police refuse to come out to the scene in some cases.  It seems to be a sign of the times.  If they (police) don't, you can go with your daughter to the police station and request to file a report or complaint and get a case or incident number that way.  Of course local practices may differ.   When I was rear-ended by another car in a very similar situation (I had only owned it about 2 or 3 weeks, also used, but paying payments) at an intersection, but that driver took off and we had no license number to report, plus I moved the car out of traffic, the police later came to the house to take the report.  This was in Texas when I was visiting my son.  There were no injuries other than the sudden jarring that can occur, but you never know when actual whiplash might appear, so if she has neck stiffness or headache, I'd suggest you call the police and ask them to come take a report due to possible injury and of course take her to a doctor just to be checked. 

Not to excuse the other driver of responsibility, but that can be true. I once ran into a cement planter that was below my line of vision (lower than the front end of my dad's p/u truck) when pulling out of a parking space in a grocery store lot while driving toward the sun at the time of day when the sun was directly at the worst level to be driving toward.  Of course that did NOT remove my responsibility for the damage done.  I was the driver after all, and I did choose to drive toward the sun.  I avoid driving into the sun ever since because I never want something like that or something worse to happen because my vision is impaired.  It was very jarring.

IF her insurance company refuses based on 'not covered' or whatever, I have experience with that, too.  Don't accept it if they say that at first (they're just trying to get out of paying a claim).   I've had that happen, and after being advised by a friend that all I had to do was call back and insist that it was covered, the insurance company changed their tune and took the claim.


----------



## LynetteO

@earlene  My husband called the police back & insisted on an incident/reference  number. I am taking her to HCP & a chiropractor today as she does have bad headache & neck ache. There is also a red light camera at that major  intersection that should have captured the accident as he hit her while she was 1st in line at stop light. I understand dusk & sun blindness but WHO doesn’t slow down at a major intersection at the light, ESPECIALLY if one cannot see properly?!?! If her car had not been there at the light & he’d have quite possibly T-boned a different car, which increases possibly of major bodily injury! Yet he gets no ticket for distracted driving? Did he get away with drunk driving? Know we will never know. I’m a tad irked.


----------



## Quanta

LynetteO said:


> ...a red light camera...


Those have actually been banned here due to the significant increase in people being rear-ended at traffic lights. Some people still operate them but the tickets they send out can't be enforced.


----------



## earlene

LynetteO said:


> @earlene  My husband called the police back & insisted on an incident/reference  number. I am taking her to HCP & a chiropractor today as she does have bad headache & neck ache. There is also a red light camera at that major  intersection that should have captured the accident as he hit her while she was 1st in line at stop light. I understand dusk & sun blindness but WHO doesn’t slow down at a major intersection at the light, ESPECIALLY if one cannot see properly?!?! If her car had not been there at the light & he’d have quite possibly T-boned a different car, which increases possibly of major bodily injury! Yet he gets no ticket for distracted driving? Did he get away with drunk driving? Know we will never know. I’m a tad irked.


You are absolutely right, and I hope your daughter's insurance company works diligently in her favor.  At least that should impact the other driver's insurance premiums, if nothing else. I hope your daughter's medical appointments bring her some relief and that there is no long-term damage, and that she is able to rest comfortably soon.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

LynetteO said:


> My young adult daughter was rear ended last night by a truck with a driver that claimed he was blinded by the setting sun & didn’t see her car OR the red light! The police declined to come to the scene of the accident because she had moved car to private lot to avoid blocking the busy intersection.  She was in shock by time we arrived. I have 3 daughters & have now told them all to stay put if at all possible. The police would surely have arrived if the vehicles were impeding early evening traffic. The main reason we were hoping for police involvement was to get an incident number which is so often crucial in vehicle accidents when dealing with insurance companies. Have heard so many horror stories & sure hope this situation has a happy ending. We had just purchased this used car for her, when the transmission went out on her old car. She’s only owned it a month!


Many years ago in Colorado I was severely chastised for moving my car out of traffic after an accident in an intersection.


----------



## Quanta

ScentimentallyYours said:


> Many years ago in Colorado I was severely chastised for moving my car out of traffic after an accident in an intersection.


I lived in Georgia back in the late 80's, and I remember seeing PSAs between commercials that said if you could move your car at all, you had to, so as not to block traffic while waiting for the police. I live elsewhere now, but I've never gotten in trouble for moving my car into a nearby parking lot after an accident. It never even occurred to me that I shouldn't. Not that I get into a lot of accidents, but I have had several driving jobs and things are more likely to occur when you're on the road up to 12 hours a day.

I did have one guy refuse to give me his name and insurance policy number after an accident, because he claimed that I was at fault (he turned right from the left side of the two-lane-wide exit at an apartment complex, into the side of my car as I was turning right from the right side of the same exit - he had no turn signal on so I assumed that he was turning left due to being on the left side, but I had also just watched him run a stop sign inside the complex while texting on his phone, so I guess I should have known to stay well away from him!). He did wait for the police to arrive, and when I told the officer that the other driver was refusing to give me his policy number, they told him his license would be suspended if he didn't. He became much more cooperative after that. But the policeman never told us that we shouldn't have gone back into the apartment parking lot.


----------



## LynetteO

LynetteO said:


> @earlene  My husband called the police back & insisted on an incident/reference  number. I am taking her to HCP & a chiropractor



I do think she did the right thing by moving her vehicle out of traffic but after seeing the damage & getting the full story, I believe the driver was intoxicated  & the had the police arrived on scene, at least a professional could have determined what caused such distracted driving that allowed a truck to rear end a stopped vehicle at a red light at 50mph.
I guess(?) she should have said she was injured but other than a headache & neck ache she felt she should say she wasn’t injured because she wasn’t bleeding or cut in any way. I’m simply frustrated with the whole situation.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

LynetteO said:


> I do think she did the right thing by moving her vehicle out of traffic but after seeing the damage & getting the full story, I believe the driver was intoxicated  & the had the police arrived on scene, at least a professional could have determined what caused such distracted driving that allowed a truck to rear end a stopped vehicle at a red light at 50mph.
> I guess(?) she should have said she was injured but other than a headache & neck ache she felt she should say she wasn’t injured because she wasn’t bleeding or cut in any way. I’m simply frustrated with the whole situation.


An “intoxicated” driver rear ended me when I was 22. He drove off, and I didn’t get any of his information. I didn’t know I had a neck injury until the next morning when I tried to move when I woke up. We need to remember that intoxicated doesn’t necessarily mean alcohol. Opioids and cannabis are other culprits in traffic accidents. At low levels the police may not be able to detect probable cause for a test.  I hope your daughter will be better soon @earlene


----------



## earlene

ScentimentallyYours said:


> An “intoxicated” driver rear ended me when I was 22. He drove off, and I didn’t get any of his information. I didn’t know I had a neck injury until the next morning when I tried to move when I woke up. We need to remember that intoxicated doesn’t necessarily mean alcohol. Opioids and cannabis are other culprits in traffic accidents. At low levels the police may not be able to detect probable cause for a test.  I hope your daughter will be better soon @earlene


It's @LynetteO 's daughter.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

earlene said:


> It's @LynetteO 's daughter.


Sorry. Sometimes I get mixed up in the thread.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

ScentimentallyYours said:


> Sometimes I get mixed up in the thread.


You're in good company. Sometimes we all do that!


----------



## Marsi

Chopping vegetables for soup
i took off a chunk of fingernail 

i am a soaper
a bandaid and a food-safe disposable glove
i finished making dinner 

(nail beds bleed a LOT )


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Once in a self-catered seminar, I was assigned into the cooking team. I cut in my finger as well (nothing badly, but annoying in any case). When we were introducing the dinner to the other participants, I displayed my band-aided finger, and noted that the vegetarian dish is “probably not entirely vegetarian”.


----------



## Marsi

weirdly, i did think of that 

i avoided contributing me to the soup 
and didnt show the gloved hand


----------



## Catscankim

I don't understand the younger generation when it comes to working. Not everybody, so please don't get offended..I know there are a lot of hard working younger people out there.

I am always covering shifts for these kids because of burnout. Believe me, I know what burnout is. My example of burnout... I would work 8 shifts in 5 days and somebody asks me to work.."no sorry I am burned out."

We lost a tech because she wants a job only 3 days a week.  Another tech because she "can't handle the stress of the hospital". Both of them say that they can't also take care of their houses if they work more than 3 days a week.

I feel like the old adage "when I was a kid I walked to school in 10 feet of snow in my barefeet" LOL. But no really, when I was in my twenties, I had a small child as a single mom, a mortgage, and a car payment. I was in college with three jobs to be able to send her to private school on top of college and babysitting expenses. When I graduated, I had my regular job, plus I still bartended and had a part time gig at Sears that I showed up in my scrubs. The security guards used to call me Key Tech (cause I made keys and did engraving lol). I eventually dropped Sears and worked another CT job part time instead for more money.

We are short-staffed, no doubt about it. But we have always chipped in and got it done. I have covered birthdays, valentines day, girlfriend's/boyfriend's birthdays for these kids (you know, the important stuff LOL). I hear the word burnout and jump in and grab shifts from them to retain them. My boss does the same thing. She works a double 8am-11pm every Friday and our overnight tech works Friday overnight, because none of them want to work Friday nights. I have been picking up Saturday and/or Sunday. This is all in addition to our regular schedules.

I took my first vacation (stay-cation) in FIVE years at the end of august, then ended up working on my last day off because this kid said he was burned out. Also mind you, that he signed up for that shift for a bonus that we are getting.

One of the kiddos just put in time off requests for every Sunday for the next two months. Guess who is working them? I have crazy schedules...8 on, 1 off...6 on, 1 off. (5) 8 hour shifts in a week is just too much for them. I don't understand. That's my dream bankers hours LOL.

I have a CT student (she is already a registered xray tech that works at an outpatient center). She made it clear on her first day that she does not transport patients. One of our transporters was out with covid, for the 5th time this year...if you catch my drift LOL. I am getting pounded with trauma and ER patients, and here is the student congenially waving bye from the door as I am pushing a stretcher back to the ER. I mean, she doesn't even walk with me to open doors or anything LOL. Guess who is not getting hired when she graduates   . I spoke to her college clinical instructor and he said that they are *absolutely* allowed to transport patients, but to keep in mind that they are there to learn, and that transport is not their only role there as students...which I totally get. She just sits back down to her book.

Well, guess who is not learning either? She doesn't jump in to learn to actually scan...she sits at the desk and studies the entire time she is there. The other day she broke out the laptop. She told me that she was having a hard time with CT...I offered to help. She says "you don't understand the newer technology" LMBO really....????? I tried to explain that I keep up with technology and that I know more than she thinks I know even though I'm an oldhead. "I'm Catscankim" LOL LOL. I sent her upstairs to work with my boss lol. She's just in my way if she isn't helping.

We have a per diem tech that called out because he and his gf broke up. I guess I understand. I called out when my cat died. But then he later called out because of burnout. Then later called out because of the hurricane in Louisiana because "it was very stressful for him when he saw the news that morning". He doesn't live there, he doesn't know anybody who does. The news stressed him out. Sunday of this week he called out because he was "blowing out green snot and had a fever". He came in Monday just fine. I says "wow, nice immune system, miraculous recovery!" My boss made me shut up LOL. I dunno. Yesterday he was on his death bed...

So all these kids (who should have waaaay more energy) are burned out...and us old heads are picking up the slack. I am 50, my boss is 66, and our overnight tech is 60. I just don't understand the logic. We are the only ones pulling overtime and getting bonuses, and they are using all their vaca time for burnout...so not even working their 40 hours.

I told them...you need to keep at least 40 hours in your bank for an emergency. They sit there like "oh...I have 8 hours in my bank, I can take a day off".

It's the same thing with the nurses. They are getting paid $1400 per shift (we don't get that much) in addition to their overtime (they work 3 12-hour shifts per week normally). None of them want it. They say the money is not worth it. So here are all the old-heads picking up shifts, not just for the bonus, but because there are no nurses to work.

Me and the charge nurse in the ER today ordered a really fancy restaurant meal from Door Dash today for lunch. We are picking up all the shifts, we can afford it LOL.

There's just no work ethic here.

I do have off this whole weekend this weekend. It's my last one for a long time. I can't actually remember my last one before this, except my vacation, which was cut short by somebody who was burnt out and overwhelmed with work.


----------



## earlene

Catscankim said:


> I don't understand the younger generation when it comes to working. Not everybody, so please don't get offended..I know there are a lot of hard working younger people out there.
> 
> I am always covering shifts for these kids because of burnout. Believe me, I know what burnout is. My example of burnout... I would work 8 shifts in 5 days and somebody asks me to work.."no sorry I am burned out."
> 
> We lost a tech because she wants a job only 3 days a week.  Another tech because she "can't handle the stress of the hospital". Both of them say that they can't also take care of their houses if they work more than 3 days a week.
> 
> I feel like the old adage "when I was a kid I walked to school in 10 feet of snow in my barefeet" LOL. But no really, when I was in my twenties, I had a small child as a single mom, a mortgage, and a car payment. I was in college with three jobs to be able to send her to private school on top of college and babysitting expenses. When I graduated, I had my regular job, plus I still bartended and had a part time gig at Sears that I showed up in my scrubs. The security guards used to call me Key Tech (cause I made keys and did engraving lol). I eventually dropped Sears and worked another CT job part time instead for more money.
> 
> We are short-staffed, no doubt about it. But we have always chipped in and got it done. I have covered birthdays, valentines day, girlfriend's/boyfriend's birthdays for these kids (you know, the important stuff LOL). I hear the word burnout and jump in and grab shifts from them to retain them. My boss does the same thing. She works a double 8am-11pm every Friday and our overnight tech works Friday overnight, because none of them want to work Friday nights. I have been picking up Saturday and/or Sunday. This is all in addition to our regular schedules.
> 
> I took my first vacation (stay-cation) in FIVE years at the end of august, then ended up working on my last day off because this kid said he was burned out. Also mind you, that he signed up for that shift for a bonus that we are getting.
> 
> One of the kiddos just put in time off requests for every Sunday for the next two months. Guess who is working them? I have crazy schedules...8 on, 1 off...6 on, 1 off. (5) 8 hour shifts in a week is just too much for them. I don't understand. That's my dream bankers hours LOL.
> 
> I have a CT student (she is already a registered xray tech that works at an outpatient center). She made it clear on her first day that she does not transport patients. One of our transporters was out with covid, for the 5th time this year...if you catch my drift LOL. I am getting pounded with trauma and ER patients, and here is the student congenially waving bye from the door as I am pushing a stretcher back to the ER. I mean, she doesn't even walk with me to open doors or anything LOL. Guess who is not getting hired when she graduates   . I spoke to her college clinical instructor and he said that they are *absolutely* allowed to transport patients, but to keep in mind that they are there to learn, and that transport is not their only role there as students...which I totally get. She just sits back down to her book.
> 
> Well, guess who is not learning either? She doesn't jump in to learn to actually scan...she sits at the desk and studies the entire time she is there. The other day she broke out the laptop. She told me that she was having a hard time with CT...I offered to help. She says "you don't understand the newer technology" LMBO really....????? I tried to explain that I keep up with technology and that I know more than she thinks I know even though I'm an oldhead. "I'm Catscankim" LOL LOL. I sent her upstairs to work with my boss lol. She's just in my way if she isn't helping.
> 
> We have a per diem tech that called out because he and his gf broke up. I guess I understand. I called out when my cat died. But then he later called out because of burnout. Then later called out because of the hurricane in Louisiana because "it was very stressful for him when he saw the news that morning". He doesn't live there, he doesn't know anybody who does. The news stressed him out. Sunday of this week he called out because he was "blowing out green snot and had a fever". He came in Monday just fine. I says "wow, nice immune system, miraculous recovery!" My boss made me shut up LOL. I dunno. Yesterday he was on his death bed...
> 
> So all these kids (who should have waaaay more energy) are burned out...and us old heads are picking up the slack. I am 50, my boss is 66, and our overnight tech is 60. I just don't understand the logic. We are the only ones pulling overtime and getting bonuses, and they are using all their vaca time for burnout...so not even working their 40 hours.
> 
> I told them...you need to keep at least 40 hours in your bank for an emergency. They sit there like "oh...I have 8 hours in my bank, I can take a day off".
> 
> It's the same thing with the nurses. They are getting paid $1400 per shift (we don't get that much) in addition to their overtime (they work 3 12-hour shifts per week normally). None of them want it. They say the money is not worth it. So here are all the old-heads picking up shifts, not just for the bonus, but because there are no nurses to work.
> 
> Me and the charge nurse in the ER today ordered a really fancy restaurant meal from Door Dash today for lunch. We are picking up all the shifts, we can afford it LOL.
> 
> There's just no work ethic here.
> 
> I do have off this whole weekend this weekend. It's my last one for a long time. I can't actually remember my last one before this, except my vacation, which was cut short by somebody who was burnt out and overwhelmed with work.


Such a sad state of affairs!  Lazy Insolent Slackers!  Forget about work ethic, they lack compassion and are incapable of common courtesy.  Totally self centered, narcissistic tools.  Too bad you don't get to write an evaluation on them!


----------



## Catscankim

@earlene , you said it in about 50 words lol. I do it in a whole page, but i think yours is more effective.

These kids are driving me nuts.

we just hired a new girl with no experience except her newly obtained license. However, her mom was an RN at our hospital for 25 years, and her sister is a RRT of 22 years. Hopefully hard work at the hospital is in her blood.

I told her RRT sister that i would taker her under my wing. God i hope she is trainable. I haven't met her yet


----------



## earlene

Catscankim said:


> @earlene , you said it in about 50 words lol. I do it in a whole page, but i think yours is more effective.
> 
> These kids are driving me nuts.
> 
> we just hired a new girl with no experience except her newly obtained license. However, her mom was an RN at our hospital for 25 years, and her sister is a RRT of 22 years. Hopefully hard work at the hospital is in her blood.
> 
> I told her RRT sister that i would taker her under my wing. God i hope she is trainable. I haven't met her yet



Good luck with the new gal; if she isn't then her mom & sister would probably be mortified.  It seems likely with that background she will at least get some pressure to conform to higher standards.


----------



## Kiti Williams

Catscankim said:


> I don't understand the younger generation when it comes to working. Not everybody, so please don't get offended..I know there are a lot of hard working younger people out there.
> 
> I am always covering shifts for these kids because of burnout. Believe me, I know what burnout is. My example of burnout... I would work 8 shifts in 5 days and somebody asks me to work.."no sorry I am burned out."
> 
> We lost a tech because she wants a job only 3 days a week.  Another tech because she "can't handle the stress of the hospital". Both of them say that they can't also take care of their houses if they work more than 3 days a week.
> 
> I feel like the old adage "when I was a kid I walked to school in 10 feet of snow in my barefeet" LOL. But no really, when I was in my twenties, I had a small child as a single mom, a mortgage, and a car payment. I was in college with three jobs to be able to send her to private school on top of college and babysitting expenses. When I graduated, I had my regular job, plus I still bartended and had a part time gig at Sears that I showed up in my scrubs. The security guards used to call me Key Tech (cause I made keys and did engraving lol). I eventually dropped Sears and worked another CT job part time instead for more money.
> 
> We are short-staffed, no doubt about it. But we have always chipped in and got it done. I have covered birthdays, valentines day, girlfriend's/boyfriend's birthdays for these kids (you know, the important stuff LOL). I hear the word burnout and jump in and grab shifts from them to retain them. My boss does the same thing. She works a double 8am-11pm every Friday and our overnight tech works Friday overnight, because none of them want to work Friday nights. I have been picking up Saturday and/or Sunday. This is all in addition to our regular schedules.
> 
> I took my first vacation (stay-cation) in FIVE years at the end of august, then ended up working on my last day off because this kid said he was burned out. Also mind you, that he signed up for that shift for a bonus that we are getting.
> 
> One of the kiddos just put in time off requests for every Sunday for the next two months. Guess who is working them? I have crazy schedules...8 on, 1 off...6 on, 1 off. (5) 8 hour shifts in a week is just too much for them. I don't understand. That's my dream bankers hours LOL.
> 
> I have a CT student (she is already a registered xray tech that works at an outpatient center). She made it clear on her first day that she does not transport patients. One of our transporters was out with covid, for the 5th time this year...if you catch my drift LOL. I am getting pounded with trauma and ER patients, and here is the student congenially waving bye from the door as I am pushing a stretcher back to the ER. I mean, she doesn't even walk with me to open doors or anything LOL. Guess who is not getting hired when she graduates   . I spoke to her college clinical instructor and he said that they are *absolutely* allowed to transport patients, but to keep in mind that they are there to learn, and that transport is not their only role there as students...which I totally get. She just sits back down to her book.
> 
> Well, guess who is not learning either? She doesn't jump in to learn to actually scan...she sits at the desk and studies the entire time she is there. The other day she broke out the laptop. She told me that she was having a hard time with CT...I offered to help. She says "you don't understand the newer technology" LMBO really....????? I tried to explain that I keep up with technology and that I know more than she thinks I know even though I'm an oldhead. "I'm Catscankim" LOL LOL. I sent her upstairs to work with my boss lol. She's just in my way if she isn't helping.
> 
> We have a per diem tech that called out because he and his gf broke up. I guess I understand. I called out when my cat died. But then he later called out because of burnout. Then later called out because of the hurricane in Louisiana because "it was very stressful for him when he saw the news that morning". He doesn't live there, he doesn't know anybody who does. The news stressed him out. Sunday of this week he called out because he was "blowing out green snot and had a fever". He came in Monday just fine. I says "wow, nice immune system, miraculous recovery!" My boss made me shut up LOL. I dunno. Yesterday he was on his death bed...
> 
> So all these kids (who should have waaaay more energy) are burned out...and us old heads are picking up the slack. I am 50, my boss is 66, and our overnight tech is 60. I just don't understand the logic. We are the only ones pulling overtime and getting bonuses, and they are using all their vaca time for burnout...so not even working their 40 hours.
> 
> I told them...you need to keep at least 40 hours in your bank for an emergency. They sit there like "oh...I have 8 hours in my bank, I can take a day off".
> 
> It's the same thing with the nurses. They are getting paid $1400 per shift (we don't get that much) in addition to their overtime (they work 3 12-hour shifts per week normally). None of them want it. They say the money is not worth it. So here are all the old-heads picking up shifts, not just for the bonus, but because there are no nurses to work.
> 
> Me and the charge nurse in the ER today ordered a really fancy restaurant meal from Door Dash today for lunch. We are picking up all the shifts, we can afford it LOL.
> 
> There's just no work ethic here.
> 
> I do have off this whole weekend this weekend. It's my last one for a long time. I can't actually remember my last one before this, except my vacation, which was cut short by somebody who was burnt out and overwhelmed with work.




Wow, I have heard that any hospital job is like working in Hell these days, you just confirmed it.  As for work ethic - Kids today abscue all "Ethics" that they do not agree to.  They have no clue, and are happy that way.


----------



## Orebma

Catscankim said:


> I don't understand the younger generation when it comes to working. Not everybody, so please don't get offended..I know there are a lot of hard working younger people out there.
> 
> I am always covering shifts for these kids because of burnout. Believe me, I know what burnout is. My example of burnout... I would work 8 shifts in 5 days and somebody asks me to work.."no sorry I am burned out."
> 
> We lost a tech because she wants a job only 3 days a week.  Another tech because she "can't handle the stress of the hospital". Both of them say that they can't also take care of their houses if they work more than 3 days a week.
> 
> I feel like the old adage "when I was a kid I walked to school in 10 feet of snow in my barefeet" LOL. But no really, when I was in my twenties, I had a small child as a single mom, a mortgage, and a car payment. I was in college with three jobs to be able to send her to private school on top of college and babysitting expenses. When I graduated, I had my regular job, plus I still bartended and had a part time gig at Sears that I showed up in my scrubs. The security guards used to call me Key Tech (cause I made keys and did engraving lol). I eventually dropped Sears and worked another CT job part time instead for more money.
> 
> We are short-staffed, no doubt about it. But we have always chipped in and got it done. I have covered birthdays, valentines day, girlfriend's/boyfriend's birthdays for these kids (you know, the important stuff LOL). I hear the word burnout and jump in and grab shifts from them to retain them. My boss does the same thing. She works a double 8am-11pm every Friday and our overnight tech works Friday overnight, because none of them want to work Friday nights. I have been picking up Saturday and/or Sunday. This is all in addition to our regular schedules.
> 
> I took my first vacation (stay-cation) in FIVE years at the end of august, then ended up working on my last day off because this kid said he was burned out. Also mind you, that he signed up for that shift for a bonus that we are getting.
> 
> One of the kiddos just put in time off requests for every Sunday for the next two months. Guess who is working them? I have crazy schedules...8 on, 1 off...6 on, 1 off. (5) 8 hour shifts in a week is just too much for them. I don't understand. That's my dream bankers hours LOL.
> 
> I have a CT student (she is already a registered xray tech that works at an outpatient center). She made it clear on her first day that she does not transport patients. One of our transporters was out with covid, for the 5th time this year...if you catch my drift LOL. I am getting pounded with trauma and ER patients, and here is the student congenially waving bye from the door as I am pushing a stretcher back to the ER. I mean, she doesn't even walk with me to open doors or anything LOL. Guess who is not getting hired when she graduates   . I spoke to her college clinical instructor and he said that they are *absolutely* allowed to transport patients, but to keep in mind that they are there to learn, and that transport is not their only role there as students...which I totally get. She just sits back down to her book.
> 
> Well, guess who is not learning either? She doesn't jump in to learn to actually scan...she sits at the desk and studies the entire time she is there. The other day she broke out the laptop. She told me that she was having a hard time with CT...I offered to help. She says "you don't understand the newer technology" LMBO really....????? I tried to explain that I keep up with technology and that I know more than she thinks I know even though I'm an oldhead. "I'm Catscankim" LOL LOL. I sent her upstairs to work with my boss lol. She's just in my way if she isn't helping.
> 
> We have a per diem tech that called out because he and his gf broke up. I guess I understand. I called out when my cat died. But then he later called out because of burnout. Then later called out because of the hurricane in Louisiana because "it was very stressful for him when he saw the news that morning". He doesn't live there, he doesn't know anybody who does. The news stressed him out. Sunday of this week he called out because he was "blowing out green snot and had a fever". He came in Monday just fine. I says "wow, nice immune system, miraculous recovery!" My boss made me shut up LOL. I dunno. Yesterday he was on his death bed...
> 
> So all these kids (who should have waaaay more energy) are burned out...and us old heads are picking up the slack. I am 50, my boss is 66, and our overnight tech is 60. I just don't understand the logic. We are the only ones pulling overtime and getting bonuses, and they are using all their vaca time for burnout...so not even working their 40 hours.
> 
> I told them...you need to keep at least 40 hours in your bank for an emergency. They sit there like "oh...I have 8 hours in my bank, I can take a day off".
> 
> It's the same thing with the nurses. They are getting paid $1400 per shift (we don't get that much) in addition to their overtime (they work 3 12-hour shifts per week normally). None of them want it. They say the money is not worth it. So here are all the old-heads picking up shifts, not just for the bonus, but because there are no nurses to work.
> 
> Me and the charge nurse in the ER today ordered a really fancy restaurant meal from Door Dash today for lunch. We are picking up all the shifts, we can afford it LOL.
> 
> There's just no work ethic here.
> 
> I do have off this whole weekend this weekend. It's my last one for a long time. I can't actually remember my last one before this, except my vacation, which was cut short by somebody who was burnt out and overwhelmed with work.


Yup - the work ethic commitment and responsibility just doesn't seem to be there like it was with us. The thing is we raised them - what did we do wrong????? lol


----------



## BattleGnome

Catscankim said:


> I don't understand the younger generation when it comes to working. Not everybody, so please don't get offended..I know there are a lot of hard working younger people out there.



I am that generation and having similar issues. We’re down to maybe 3.5 staff in an AFC home that’s gives care 24/7. The schedule is out for the next four weeks and I have never seen one so inconsiderate. I’ll admit to being very protective of my 40 hours, preferably no more no less. I’m not sure I’ll be able to sleep this month.

I’ll admit the pay kind of sucks but no one is working. One of the staff who desperately wants full time gives away every shift she can and is chronically late to the shifts she takes. One guy (48years old) had a forced midlife change in career, works one day a week, won’t come in early or stay late, only because he’s “too young to retire.” That’s ignoring the fact he ignores all the base standards he was trained in.

everyone needs people. the problem is that no one is paying enough


----------



## Catscankim

People who are late all the time drive me nuts. The girl who I replaced on the 7am shift was late so many times, that in order to avoid firing her, they made her shift 7:15am, and she still couldn't be on time. It sucks when your relief is never there on time!!

The other day my boss asked my how do I manage clocking in every day at exactly 6:53...cause I am there at 6:45. I go pee, put my stuff away and wait at the clock to punch in.

The midnight tech said that I was spoiling him...which I replied that it isn't being spoiled just by me showing up on time. He's used to the 7:15 girl LOL.

Last week I was up late on the phone with an out of town friend. I have to go to bed by 9 or 9:30 at the latest. I didn't hit the bed until 11. My body likes a full 8 hours sleep lol. I get up at 5 so I can drive an hour to get to work at 7. This particular morning I woke up at 5:30. I was in a panic...literally brushed my hair and teeth and flew in. In the meantime I texted work that I was running late. I clocked in exactly at 7 lol. It totally ruined my day because I felt so disheveled.

On the flip side, one of the kiddos comes in late without a phone call. I'm like "welcome to work". She's all nonchalant about it "it's only 15 minutes". BUT she managed to stop by Starbucks and grab coffee. We are doomed LOL.


----------



## cerelife

@Catscankim, Oh girl!! 
Our last CT student was so clueless that everyday she was there if felt like an episode of "Candid Camera" or maybe "The Twilight Zone", lol!! Like is this person for real?? How did she even make it through Xray school, much less pass her registry with this lack of basic knowledge?? 
She had absolutely NO concept of axial/coronal/sagittal planes even after we drew diagrams for her. If the CT machine didn't make the recons for her (like for myelograms) she had no clue. We even tried mnemonics like "Coronal is front to back - remember the O's. Sagittal is side to side - remember the S." to no avail. And forget MiPs...
And as for patient care: how does a student attend clinicals without learning the very basics of patient care?? She often left patients on the CT table after their scan to go to lunch or take a break. Umm, NO honey, this isn't how it works. You take care of your patients first - then you take care of yourself. She refused to even _attempt_ to start IV's / had to be forced to go over medical history and get consent forms signed without one of us holding her hand / consistently confused the contrast and saline vials on the power injector when loading them. 
She would ask questions like: "Do I need to do a delay scan on this?" for a noncon study even after spending 3 months in CT clinicals.
But put a doctor in the room and she was quick to question technique and attempt to showcase her vast knowledge.Yeah, she will never work here, lol!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Re: A Millennial Job Interview:   I don't know whether to laugh or cry. So sad but true.

I'm happy to be out of the workforce but still having to deal with them (please, present company excepted) over the phone on occasion. I find them to be task-oriented, soulless automatons with high pitched, fast-talking, irritating, gravely voices that grate on my ears. Their capacity for active listening, sensitivity, compassionate dialog leads me to believe they missed the chapter on _"Why We Have One Mouth and Two Ears."_ And, in my experience, if I ask to speak to a superior, they get all huffy, just like the clueless little girl in the video.

It reminds of that scene from _"The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel"_ where Dame Judy Dench applies for a job at a phone bank and is put in charge of training the youngsters the basics of social intercourse.


----------



## Catscankim

cerelife said:


> @Catscankim, Oh girl!!
> Our last CT student was so clueless that everyday she was there if felt like an episode of "Candid Camera" or maybe "The Twilight Zone", lol!! Like is this person for real?? How did she even make it through Xray school, much less pass her registry with this lack of basic knowledge??
> She had absolutely NO concept of axial/coronal/sagittal planes even after we drew diagrams for her. If the CT machine didn't make the recons for her (like for myelograms) she had no clue. We even tried mnemonics like "Coronal is front to back - remember the O's. Sagittal is side to side - remember the S." to no avail. And forget MiPs...
> And as for patient care: how does a student attend clinicals without learning the very basics of patient care?? She often left patients on the CT table after their scan to go to lunch or take a break. Umm, NO honey, this isn't how it works. You take care of your patients first - then you take care of yourself. She refused to even _attempt_ to start IV's / had to be forced to go over medical history and get consent forms signed without one of us holding her hand / consistently confused the contrast and saline vials on the power injector when loading them.
> She would ask questions like: "Do I need to do a delay scan on this?" for a noncon study even after spending 3 months in CT clinicals.
> But put a doctor in the room and she was quick to question technique and attempt to showcase her vast knowledge.Yeah, she will never work here, lol!


We had a girl training for a FULL TIME job and got a sign on bonus to boot ($8000). She had no experience and we knew it. Sometimes they are the best….sponges hanging on your every word. But this one was the worst. She was on the phone the entire time.

I was trying to teach her how to run a trauma….finally the CHIEF trauma doc says…”don't even waste your time, shes not listening to you”. She was just sitting on her phone and occasionally looking up when i would tell her to pay attn.

I am not saying every young kid is like this. My own daughter is a millennial, but she is a manager at a casino, holds two jobs, owns a house, and is super responsible…although i question this after last week because she just got her first tattoo…a reese peanutbutter cup on her wrist LOL because her chocolate lab is named Reese. Lol


----------



## Daisy

Orebma said:


> Yup - the work ethic commitment and responsibility just doesn't seem to be there like it was with us. The thing is we raised them - what did we do wrong????? lol



Some parents (with good intention!) continue to make career choices for their kids! Let the kids figure out what they'd love to do and support them.
Long time ago a friend wanted to join the nursing career- she didn't have the temperament to make a successful  nurse and we advised her to consult a career coach. She became very successful in finance.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

.


----------



## Megan

Was so happy to get my soaping mojo back recently and then this goes and happens. A mold fell off the shelf into a fresh loaf of eucalyptus EO soap. This whole night was a disaster. I spilled probably 250 ml of this soap onto the floor before this happened because it was so liquid. I’ll post the cut tomorrow if the inside turns out any good


----------



## dibbles

@Megan I am so sorry that happened, but the soap is beautiful. I love the colors. I hope the cut makes up for the pain!


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

Catscankim said:


> People who are late all the time drive me nuts. The girl who I replaced on the 7am shift was late so many times, that in order to avoid firing her, they made her shift 7:15am, and she still couldn't be on time. It sucks when your relief is never there on time!!
> 
> The other day my boss asked my how do I manage clocking in every day at exactly 6:53...cause I am there at 6:45. I go pee, put my stuff away and wait at the clock to punch in.
> 
> The midnight tech said that I was spoiling him...which I replied that it isn't being spoiled just by me showing up on time. He's used to the 7:15 girl LOL.
> 
> Last week I was up late on the phone with an out of town friend. I have to go to bed by 9 or 9:30 at the latest. I didn't hit the bed until 11. My body likes a full 8 hours sleep lol. I get up at 5 so I can drive an hour to get to work at 7. This particular morning I woke up at 5:30. I was in a panic...literally brushed my hair and teeth and flew in. In the meantime I texted work that I was running late. I clocked in exactly at 7 lol. It totally ruined my day because I felt so disheveled.
> 
> On the flip side, one of the kiddos comes in late without a phone call. I'm like "welcome to work". She's all nonchalant about it "it's only 15 minutes". BUT she managed to stop by Starbucks and grab coffee. We are doomed LOL.



Assuming you were punching a clock instead of using a time card, the trick with people who are late is to schedule them 15 minutes BEFORE their shift begins, not later. I recommended this to a client with a chronically late employee and it worked like a charm!



Daisy said:


> Some parents (with good intention!) continue to make career choices for their kids! Let the kids figure out what they'd love to do and support them.
> Long time ago a friend wanted to join the nursing career- she didn't have the temperament to make a successful  nurse and we advised her to consult a career coach. She became very successful in finance.


As a career coach, I have recommended that all high school students should be given temperament tests and interest tests to help them identify career clusters that would work for them.  I have given these tests to college students and to adults referred for out placement after losing a job. I can’t imagine parents investing tens of thousands of dollars in an education that is a mismatch for their child, or for students taking on debt that will persist for decades.  Aside from the money, think about the lost opportunities and the time investment in a mismatched education.  Sound career coaching should be part of every school curriculum, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Martha

Maybe it has been said before, but what the heck with BB’s disappearing ink? Every label fades so I don’t know what color mica I’m using, what fragrance oil is in the bottle, what base oil, etc. etc. I find this really frustrating.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

Martha said:


> View attachment 61455
> Maybe it has been said before, but what the heck with BB’s disappearing ink? Every label fades so I don’t know what color mica I’m using, what fragrance oil is in the bottle, what base oil, etc. etc. I find this really frustrating.


Yes!!! I’m going through older BB fragrance oils right now and banging my head against the wall because I have no idea what they are! Probably discontinued. BB could laminate the labels with tape so we could still read them, couldn’t they? I guess from now on I will know to put tape over their labels myself.


----------



## Megan

Megan said:


> Was so happy to get my soaping mojo back recently and then this goes and happens. A mold fell off the shelf into a fresh loaf of eucalyptus EO soap. This whole night was a disaster. I spilled probably 250 ml of this soap onto the floor before this happened because it was so liquid. I’ll post the cut tomorrow if the inside turns out any good


Here’s the cut. I’ll change it up next time and avoid any falling objects if I can.


----------



## Basil

Zany_in_CO said:


> Re: A Millennial Job Interview:   I don't know whether to laugh or cry. So sad but true.
> 
> I'm happy to be out of the workforce but still having to deal with them (please, present company excepted) over the phone on occasion. I find them to be task-oriented, soulless automatons with high pitched, fast-talking, irritating, gravely voices that grate on my ears. Their capacity for active listening, sensitivity, compassionate dialog leads me to believe they missed the chapter on _"Why We Have One Mouth and Two Ears."_ And, in my experience, if I ask to speak to a superior, they get all huffy, just like the clueless little girl in the video.
> 
> It reminds of that scene from _"The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel"_ where Dame Judy Dench applies for a job at a phone bank and is put in charge of training the youngsters the basics of social intercourse.


That's one of my favorite movies


----------



## Basil

Martha said:


> View attachment 61455
> Maybe it has been said before, but what the heck with BB’s disappearing ink? Every label fades so I don’t know what color mica I’m using, what fragrance oil is in the bottle, what base oil, etc. etc. I find this really frustrating.


I had the same problem...


----------



## ResolvableOwl

ScentimentallyYours said:


> BB could laminate the labels with tape so we could still read them, couldn’t they? I guess from now on I will know to put tape over their labels myself.


It might well be the case that this wouldn't change much. When they are using a cheap printer that fades with time, a tape cover might not help, or even be detrimental (thermal paper?). Highest priority should be that everyone lets them know that you are annoyed by this (and that it can be dangerous, and impeding best practice to have best-by dates, batch numbers and usage rates fade). They don't alter things until their strain to invest into better printing increases.
Then write the name on everything with a non-fading pen and/or take photos of your stash (as later reference to things like lot number, or just for sentimental reasons).


ScentimentallyYours said:


> Probably discontinued.


Big name for a FO!  You should trademark this, otherwise I will.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

ResolvableOwl said:


> Big name for a FO!  You should trademark this, otherwise I will.


----------



## Catscankim

Going back to my debit card being stolen by the amazon guy…not realizing how many things that are automatically charged is so frustrating.

Not only all my channels (disney, netfix, discovery, etc), but apple pay, soap insurance, website that i been working on,  ELECTRIC BILL…everything has my old card number and I keep getting threatening shut off texts and emails.

I update asap, but its frustrating that I really cant remember every single thing that my old card is attached to until i get notified that its not paid.

And geeze. Learning Spanish on my way to work today got cut short. Now I dont know where El Hotel Fernandez is.


----------



## earlene

Catscankim said:


> Going back to my debit card being stolen by the amazon guy…not realizing how many things that are automatically charged is so frustrating.
> 
> Not only all my channels (disney, netfix, discovery, etc), but apple pay, soap insurance, website that i been working on,  ELECTRIC BILL…everything has my old card number and I keep getting threatening shut off texts and emails.
> 
> I update asap, but its frustrating that I really cant remember every single thing that my old card is attached to until i get notified that its not paid.
> 
> And geeze. Learning Spanish on my way to work today got cut short. Now I dont know where El Hotel Fernandez is.


Take a look at your online statements (or written ones if you didn't opt for paperless) and you should see all the repeating monthly charges.


----------



## TheGecko

Oh.  My.  Gawd!!!

So I went to place an order with Rustic Escentuals...I'm low on Lilac and Black Raspberry Vanilla, out of Cantaloupe and wanted to get some more Silent Night. 4 bottles, 16oz total...they want to charge $13.00 for shipping. Are they freaking kidding me?!?  

I also placed an order with Brambleberry...2 colorants at 1oz each, 4 bottles of FO at 2oz each and 1 bottle of FO at 8oz. Shipping was $8.50 and their bottles are glass, not plastic.

I can find Lilac and BRV elsewhere, not sure about Cantaloupe (hubby's fav) and the Silent Night was a new FO that I had just tested.

ETA - Sent an email to RE.  Depending on their response, I'm going to pull an inventory list on all the FOs and colorants I currently get from them and see if I can't find them elsewhere.


----------



## Misschief

TheGecko said:


> Oh.  My.  Gawd!!!
> 
> So I went to place an order with Rustic Escentuals...I'm low on Lilac and Black Raspberry Vanilla, out of Cantaloupe and wanted to get some more Silent Night. 4 bottles, 16oz total...they want to charge $13.00 for shipping. Are they freaking kidding me?!?
> 
> I also placed an order with Brambleberry...2 colorants at 1oz each, 4 bottles of FO at 2oz each and 1 bottle of FO at 8oz. Shipping was $8.50 and their bottles are glass, not plastic.
> 
> I can find Lilac and BRV elsewhere, not sure about Cantaloupe (hubby's fav) and the Silent Night was a new FO that I had just tested.
> 
> ETA - Sent an email to RE.  Depending on their response, I'm going to pull an inventory list on all the FOs and colorants I currently get from them and see if I can't find them elsewhere.



$13 for shipping? I'd be happy if my shipping costs were that low. I regularly pay over $20.


----------



## Bubble Agent

Misschief said:


> $13 for shipping? I'd be happy if my shipping costs were that low. I regularly pay over $20.



Same here, I pay at least $50 on _shipping alone_ for one (1!) 16oz plastic bottle, and a small sample of 1oz. I have to import it from America, there are NO place in Norway that offers soap fragrances for cp soap. And btw - we in Norway have to pay customs on SHIPPING also, not just physical items.
Yup.
I would even pay double or triple of the $13 and come out on top... 

I must be some sort of crazy, being willing to keep up with making soap when the struggle is real just getting some supplies. What _kind _of crazy is not quite clear yet.... 
Well, at least I have my health! No, wait...__


----------



## TheGecko

Misschief said:


> $13 for shipping? I'd be happy if my shipping costs were that low. I regularly pay over $20.



When regular shipping runs half or more of the cost of what I am ordering, then I tend to get a bit bent about it.  I also get bit stubborn too.  When shipping got outrageous on eBay ('cuz you didn't have to pay fees on it), I simply quit buying anything there.  



Bubble Agent said:


> Same here, I pay at least $50 on _shipping alone_ for one (1!) 16oz plastic bottle, and a small sample of 1oz. I have to import it from America, there are NO place in Norway that offers soap fragrances for cp soap. And btw - we in Norway have to pay customs on SHIPPING also, not just physical items.
> Yup.
> I would even pay double or triple of the $13 and come out on top...
> 
> I must be some sort of crazy, being willing to keep up with making soap when the struggle is real just getting some supplies. What _kind _of crazy is not quite clear yet....
> Well, at least I have my health! No, wait...__



I know some folks overseas use folks in the US to have their stuff shipped to and then it gets sent on.  I would be happy to send you...um...presents a few times a year if it would save you from having to pay $50.


----------



## Bubble Agent

TheGecko said:


> *When regular shipping runs half or more of the cost of what I am ordering, then I tend to get a bit bent about it.*  I also get bit stubborn too.  When shipping got outrageous on eBay ('cuz you didn't have to pay fees on it), I simply quit buying anything there.
> 
> I know some folks overseas use folks in the US to have their stuff shipped to and then it gets sent on.  I would be happy to send you...um...presents a few times a year *if it would save you from having to pay $50.*



Totally understandable! Even if you are in a different situation than me, I really get how you feel.  

Aaww, you`re such a sweetie! I will try and make due with the situation, but  thank you for your very kind offer!


----------



## BattleGnome

Work sucks and we’re down to 3.5 staff and need staffing 24/7.

I’ve been applying and looking at a career change (or rather actually looking at jobs that can be careers). I’ve been working so mUCB that I missed an email on Sunday. To set up an interview on Monday or Tuesday (yesterday or today) during times when I have to be work.

I now don’t even know how to reply that I’m not ghosting them or if I should just assume that I’m part of the statistic they expect not to respond.

goodbye doubling my pay. I’ll find another way to work from home


----------



## AliOop

@BattleGnome I would be honest and apologize for missing their email due to working long hours, and ask them for another interview date and time. As someone who handles a lot of the applications and interviews at my job, I'd appreciate the honesty and gladly provide another interview time.


----------



## BattleGnome

AliOop said:


> @BattleGnome I would be honest and apologize for missing their email due to working long hours, and ask them for another interview date and time. As someone who handles a lot of the applications and interviews at my job, I'd appreciate the honesty and gladly provide another interview time.



turns out that offer was a scam but I thank you for the advice. It’s always good to remember that people are willing to work with you if you are honest.


----------



## Catscankim

My director and the director of our trauma department HATE each other. However, me and the trauma director get along very well. She buys soaps from me, and I also gave her my whipped body butter in the past.

Since I have started first shift, she absolutely loves me (because the previous girl was a disaster). She even sent an email to my director on my behalf singing my praises after they had a trauma meeting that apparently featured me and how well the CT department is running these days, which the email is now posted on our departments "wall of fame". I have her cell phone number for pete's sake, and I sent her pictures that I took at out pediatric halloween party...pictures were of her dressed as Jane Jetson.

It is very well known that the ER CT at my hospital is a one-man-show. Shouldn't be that way, but it's corporate, so it is what it is. 

But even my director made a comment one day "don't know what you are doing, but keep it up keeping her out of my hair".

I'm not doing anything spectacular, I just get along with everybody in different departments, and I work hard and keep delays to a minimum. Ummm, on the 4th of July the CHIEF trauma surgeon walked in with mango upside down cake that his wife made (yummmmm), because he knew I was getting killed all day and saved me a piece.

FRIDAY, I was hanging out at our other scanner with my boss, and my director walked in in a panic. Trauma director sent her a nasty-gram text message asking her to explain why a CT exam wasn't completed (on my shift) "when it was clearly ordered stat".

I had to run down to the ER to find my paperwork and run it back upstairs. In my handwriting it had a note (with a time and who I spoke to), that the patient was in the OR and PACU (recovery room) would call me when the patient was out of surgery. It was 16 minutes after the order was placed. There was nothing abnormal about any of it. A patient goes from the trauma bay straight to the OR sometimes, and PACU brings them to me after. Its just how it works.

AND I JUST SENT HER PICTURES OF HER IN HER CUTE HALLOWEEN COSTUME FROM OUR PEDIATRIC PARADE!

So while I am standing there on the defensive with my director trying to explain, I took a picture of the order with my handwritten notes and proceeded to send it to the trauma director who I have a direct line with...nothing mean or nasty (although I WAS super mad), and my boss said to let it go and not to get involved.

Well I can't do that LOL. I did let it go with the directors head butting each other, but I also sent a text to the trauma doc who was on call that day, and was the actual one doing the surgery. So now he is mad (cause me and him are buddies). I told him to keep my name out of it. He cancelled the order for the CT and said that the resident put it in and it wasn't even necessary, at least not until the next day because he was too critical.

But I'm so mad that this same person was like "oh, take my picture in my cute costume and send it to me" also complained knowing that I was the tech that day. Kinda hurt too. I know that once they get to the "ivory tower" level, they become jerks sometimes. Guess I know where I really stand with her.

Later, the doc sent me a text that is a director fight and to stay out of it: it has nothing to do with me.

Ok, whatever. Christmas is coming up NO SOAP FOR YOU! Now I don't even know how to talk to her. I see her and I'm like (GRRRR) "good morning ". "Oh Kim, do you have any christmas soaps yet? I need more lotion, let me give you money for it I need a gallon."


----------



## earlene

Your doc friend is right.  It's a director fight.  Hard though it may be, stay out of it.  

Separating friendship from the hierarchy at work can be a difficult thing, but some folks are better at managing that than others.  I recall a time when I was told by a boss that when moving to management, things change and relationships (friendships) change when one becomes management and the others don't.  You and I can choose to not believe that and try to carry on regardless, yet it does happen and it does truly complicate things.


----------



## Catscankim

She has always been director, we just get along very well.

It's the two ladies that hate each other, and I guess she just found a dig to get at my director. Oh well, I'm out of it. Glad I had all my ducks in a row with my documentations. Not going to take it personal (unless she does it again LOL).


----------



## violets2217

This always feels so judgmental of me, but every time I check in a single young man for a long term stay (FYI, I work the front desk at an extended stay hotel, where most stays are a week or longer. We are by no means a full service hotel...no restaurant and room service..etc) and he gets upset because at the discounted  weekly rate for the 7 nights he's here he will not get housekeeping service. And any stays longer than a week is just once a week housekeeping service. When he asked about the bed linens, I explained any dirty linens brought to desk will be exchanged for clean. His response is "I have to put the sheets on my bed myself!?!?" I guess what always amazes me is that there are grown men that do not know how to put lines on a bed or maybe just don't want to do it them selves... My kids (2 boys and a girl) have been doing their laundry, clothing and linens, since they were around 10yrs old. Now who know what they do when they move out on their own, but I know they have the skills to survive. Rant over!


----------



## Janewoc17

My Brambleberry soap calculator just crashed and lost the last six years of recipes and batches. Not as bad as it could be since I make soap for only family and friends.  Is there a tutorial for soap friend calc? A favorite calc? I read the thread regarding calcs but I’m still unclear on the the best choice. I use other peoples recipes for the most part. I think this covers a few threads, but it’s my big gripe of the day. I just need to get some soap made!


----------



## AliOop

Oh @Janewoc17 that is so sad! I don't necessarily need my recipes per se, since I don't tweak them often, but I do use the stored recipe name and picture to identify the soaps on my curing rack. Sometimes I can't even place the scent unless I check the saved recipe. I can't imagine losing all that. . Are you sure you can't just reinstall the BB calculator, and log back in to see if your recipes are there?

Now that you are looking for a new one, I like the SMF calculator the best, since it automates things like dual lye, as well as vinegar and CA adjustments (but only if you aren't using MB lye solution or combining vinegar and CA in the same batch). 

It does have its own forum which is not very active, but you can read through the posts there. Also, here is a YouTube video where another soapmaker walks you through how to use it:


----------



## Janewoc17

AliOop said:


> Oh @Janewoc17 that is so sad! I don't necessarily need my recipes per se, since I don't tweak them often, but I do use the stored recipe name and picture to identify the soaps on my curing rack. Sometimes I can't even place the scent unless I check the saved recipe. I can't imagine losing all that. . Are you sure you can't just reinstall the BB calculator, and log back in to see if your recipes are there?
> 
> Now that you are looking for a new one, I like the SMF calculator the best, since it automates things like dual lye, as well as vinegar and CA adjustments (but only if you aren't using MB lye solution or combining vinegar and CA in the same batch).
> 
> It does have its own forum which is not very active, but you can read through the posts there. Also, here is a YouTube video where another soapmaker walks you through how to use it:
> AliOop, THANK YOU!!!!!!! That's what I need. I've been trying to figure out how to use the SMF calc, but there is sooooo much I don't know that I'm never sure what I'm doing. The BB app seems to have gone missing in the App Store.
> I'm off to make my first batch of ZNSC!! I'll send you another note about my shampoo bar adventure$!


----------



## Johnez

I hate making mistakes at work. I've been doing pretty good with my new position until lately where I've made 3 variations of the same mistake in the last 2 weeks. I'm normally able to account for my focus issues, and now that's under fire...."I'm thinking too much" along with a torrent of other complaints. Ack. I have no ground to stand on here. Tomorrow is my "make it or break it" day and Friday is the most stressful day.


----------



## LynetteO

Johnez said:


> I hate making mistakes at work. I've been doing pretty good with my new position until lately where I've made 3 variations of the same mistake in the last 2 weeks. I'm normally able to account for my focus issues, and now that's under fire...."I'm thinking too much" along with a torrent of other complaints. Ack. I have no ground to stand on here. Tomorrow is my "make it or break it" day and Friday is the most stressful day.


Tomorrow don’t think too much about the past. As my father would say “Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, today is The Day!”  Good Luck & don’t listen to negative thoughts, try to think positively!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> My director and the director of our trauma department HATE each other. However, me and the trauma director get along very well. She buys soaps from me, and I also gave her my whipped body butter in the past.
> 
> Since I have started first shift, she absolutely loves me (because the previous girl was a disaster). She even sent an email to my director on my behalf singing my praises after they had a trauma meeting that apparently featured me and how well the CT department is running these days, which the email is now posted on our departments "wall of fame". I have her cell phone number for pete's sake, and I sent her pictures that I took at out pediatric halloween party...pictures were of her dressed as Jane Jetson.
> 
> It is very well known that the ER CT at my hospital is a one-man-show. Shouldn't be that way, but it's corporate, so it is what it is.
> 
> But even my director made a comment one day "don't know what you are doing, but keep it up keeping her out of my hair".
> 
> I'm not doing anything spectacular, I just get along with everybody in different departments, and I work hard and keep delays to a minimum. Ummm, on the 4th of July the CHIEF trauma surgeon walked in with mango upside down cake that his wife made (yummmmm), because he knew I was getting killed all day and saved me a piece.
> 
> FRIDAY, I was hanging out at our other scanner with my boss, and my director walked in in a panic. Trauma director sent her a nasty-gram text message asking her to explain why a CT exam wasn't completed (on my shift) "when it was clearly ordered stat".
> 
> I had to run down to the ER to find my paperwork and run it back upstairs. In my handwriting it had a note (with a time and who I spoke to), that the patient was in the OR and PACU (recovery room) would call me when the patient was out of surgery. It was 16 minutes after the order was placed. There was nothing abnormal about any of it. A patient goes from the trauma bay straight to the OR sometimes, and PACU brings them to me after. Its just how it works.
> 
> AND I JUST SENT HER PICTURES OF HER IN HER CUTE HALLOWEEN COSTUME FROM OUR PEDIATRIC PARADE!
> 
> So while I am standing there on the defensive with my director trying to explain, I took a picture of the order with my handwritten notes and proceeded to send it to the trauma director who I have a direct line with...nothing mean or nasty (although I WAS super mad), and my boss said to let it go and not to get involved.
> 
> Well I can't do that LOL. I did let it go with the directors head butting each other, but I also sent a text to the trauma doc who was on call that day, and was the actual one doing the surgery. So now he is mad (cause me and him are buddies). I told him to keep my name out of it. He cancelled the order for the CT and said that the resident put it in and it wasn't even necessary, at least not until the next day because he was too critical.
> 
> But I'm so mad that this same person was like "oh, take my picture in my cute costume and send it to me" also complained knowing that I was the tech that day. Kinda hurt too. I know that once they get to the "ivory tower" level, they become jerks sometimes. Guess I know where I really stand with her.
> 
> Later, the doc sent me a text that is a director fight and to stay out of it: it has nothing to do with me.
> 
> Ok, whatever. Christmas is coming up NO SOAP FOR YOU! Now I don't even know how to talk to her. I see her and I'm like (GRRRR) "good morning ". "Oh Kim, do you have any christmas soaps yet? I need more lotion, let me give you money for it I need a gallon."


Never fun, good thing you had your back up notes. .
I love it  " whatever Christmas is coming up NO SOAP FOR YOÜ"


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Johnez said:


> I hate making mistakes at work. I've been doing pretty good with my new position until lately where I've made 3 variations of the same mistake in the last 2 weeks. I'm normally able to account for my focus issues, and now that's under fire...."I'm thinking too much" along with a torrent of other complaints. Ack. I have no ground to stand on here. Tomorrow is my "make it or break it" day and Friday is the most stressful day.


Hope all will be ok for you.


----------



## dibbles

Johnez said:


> Tomorrow is my "make it or break it" day and Friday is the most stressful day.


All you can do is your best. I'm sorry you've been having a hard time.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I'm battling our health insurance'  We chose our 'in-network Dr. 2 yrs ago. long story short we are being charged for Dr. apts & blood draw's due to our insurance company screw up.  Our Dr. never gave insurance company his new tax ID number' even though he remained 'in net-work' the past two years.  Now that our Dr. had just recently gave his new tax ID he is now 'out of network' & insurance company issn't going to cover for our annual physical's or standard blood draw's, which really adds up.

I told the Insurance rep it's not my fault if you listed our Dr. as 'In-Network' though you didn't have his correct tax ID. I'm to call tomorrow to see if they will cover cost? he did say I can arrange a payment plan w/ Dr. & Quest. 

I'm like no way will I pay any cost that is covered under my insurance plain. 
Ugh what a **** show.


----------



## gww

Peachy
Had my insurance claim something similar and it did get worked out and I hope the same for you.  It is a hassle and I took the same position as you did.  It was almost worse then trying to solve any problem with at&t, Plan several hours and many times over several days of head ache.
Good luck.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

gww said:


> Peachy
> Had my insurance claim something similar and it did get worked out and I hope the same for you.  It is a hassle and I took the same position as you did.  It was almost worse then trying to solve any problem with at&t, Plan several hours and many times over several days of head ache.
> Good luck.
> Cheers
> gww


Yes It's becoming a pain in the ass' I can't even believe it' no one seams to have any answers? Ive called the Dr. asking about his Tax ID Number letting him know he needs to submit the correct one, this shouldn't be my job,   All awhile we are paying high monthly medical insurance premium & Insurance company doesn't want to pay for standard care, unbelievable I may half to file some sort of grievance? 

Glad you git yours worked out' i'll remain hopeful. 
Thank you


----------



## Johnez

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Hope all will be ok for you.





dibbles said:


> All you can do is your best. I'm sorry you've been having a hard time.



Thank you fellow soapers. 




LynetteO said:


> Tomorrow don’t think too much about the past. As my father would say “Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, today is The Day!”  Good Luck & don’t listen to negative thoughts, try to think positively!



I like your father's saying. Fortunately I'm pretty good at working under pressure and moving forward.


----------



## Johnez

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Yes It's becoming a pain in the ass' I can't even believe it' no one seams to have any answers? Ive called the Dr. asking about his Tax ID Number letting him know he needs to submit the correct one, this shouldn't be my job,   All awhile we are paying high monthly medical insurance premium & Insurance company doesn't want to pay for standard care, unbelievable I may half to file some sort of grievance?
> 
> Glad you git yours worked out' i'll remain hopeful.
> Thank you



Sounds like you've done the legwork. You shouldn't have to, but at least you will likely come out ahead when whoever is in charge is presented with the black and white facts. I've had to fight over another issue over very poor services rendered, thankfully it went my way. These companies might seem faceless, but there are reasonable people in those offices. Hope things work out for you.


----------



## Professor Bernardo

Janewoc17 said:


> A favorite calc? I read the thread regarding calcs but I’m still unclear on the the best choice. I use other peoples recipes for the most part.


The Soapmaking Friend Calculator associated with this site is the one I use most of the time.  When choosing the "PRINT" option of your formula you can choose to save it as a PDF File, which for me is great because then I can store those PDF files on my Google Drive and OneDrive in the cloud.
In addition, the "Dual LYE" calculator is a big help for me since I make small batch artisan shave soap formulas.  
The SMF calculator has a couple of volume adjustment glitches to it though, but ask here on this forum and the members will help you with it.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Janewoc17 said:


> My Brambleberry soap calculator just crashed and lost the last six years of recipes and batches. Not as bad as it could be since I make soap for only family and friends.  Is there a tutorial for soap friend calc? A favorite calc? I read the thread regarding calcs but I’m still unclear on the the best choice. I use other peoples recipes for the most part. I think this covers a few threads, but it’s my big gripe of the day. I just need to get some soap made!


I use the SM Friend calc and also print all of my recipes so I can make notes and adjustments as I go along.  The notes are organized by date in binders. I often refer back to soaps I made by season and I usually don’t have any problem finding a particular soap from the past, which is really helpful when I’m checking on scents.  It’s a bit old school, but I don’t want to be tied to a computer when I get home from work.


----------



## Professor Bernardo

Mobjack Bay said:


> I use the SM Friend calc and also print all of my recipes so I can make notes and adjustments as I go along.  The notes are organized by date in binders. I often refer back to soaps I made by season and I usually don’t have any problem finding a particular soap from the past, which is really helpful when I’m checking on scents.  It’s a bit old school, but I don’t want to be tied to a computer when I get home from work.


WORD!


----------



## Johnez

Professor Bernardo said:


> When choosing the "PRINT" option of your formula you can choose to save it as a PDF File, which for me is great because then I can store those PDF files on my Google Drive and OneDrive in the cloud.



Excellent tip.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Johnez said:


> Sounds like you've done the legwork. You shouldn't have to, but at least you will likely come out ahead when whoever is in charge is presented with the black and white facts. I've had to fight over another issue over very poor services rendered, thankfully it went my way. These companies might seem faceless, but there are reasonable people in those offices. Hope things work out for you.


Thank you' I called today' it's still under review I'm feeling confident they may decide to pay what should be covered. Time will tell.


----------



## earlene

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'm battling our health insurance'  We chose our 'in-network Dr. 2 yrs ago. long story short we are being charged for Dr. apts & blood draw's due to our insurance company screw up.  Our Dr. never gave insurance company his new tax ID number' even though he remained 'in net-work' the past two years.  Now that our Dr. had just recently gave his new tax ID he is now 'out of network' & insurance company issn't going to cover for our annual physical's or standard blood draw's, which really adds up.
> 
> I told the Insurance rep it's not my fault if you listed our Dr. as 'In-Network' though you didn't have his correct tax ID. I'm to call tomorrow to see if they will cover cost? he did say I can arrange a payment plan w/ Dr. & Quest.
> 
> I'm like no way will I pay any cost that is covered under my insurance plain.
> Ugh what a **** show.


I had this happen once and when I challenged the insurance company about it, they reversed the decision and paid the bill.  It was a slightly different situation, but close enough I think to give you some hope.  I chose a doctor based on the BCBS website of doctors covered & when the bill came due, his information had not been updated at their level.  He was still listed on their website, however as an in-network doctor.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

Johnez said:


> I hate making mistakes at work. I've been doing pretty good with my new position until lately where I've made 3 variations of the same mistake in the last 2 weeks. I'm normally able to account for my focus issues, and now that's under fire...."I'm thinking too much" along with a torrent of other complaints. Ack. I have no ground to stand on here. Tomorrow is my "make it or break it" day and Friday is the most stressful day.


What kind of work do you do? Are the mistakes some thing that you can rectify with a checklist? If yes, you can actually try practicing through a process to engage automaticity in your brain so you will be less likely to make those mistakes.  You can private message me if you have any interest. Basically the concept is that you can engage mirror neurons to help automate your brain through a process.


----------



## Johnez

ScentimentallyYours said:


> What kind of work do you do? Are the mistakes some thing that you can rectify with a checklist? If yes, you can actually try practicing through a process to engage automaticity in your brain so you will be less likely to make those mistakes.  You can private message me if you have any interest. Basically the concept is that you can engage mirror neurons to help automate your brain through a process.



Hello SY, thank you for your interest and the offer. I work as a "certifier" on a warehouse dock with 3 others, assigning routes to trucks, moving trucks, and loading pallets into trucks. It's fairly straight forward but there's a lot of moving pieces when 15-20 pickers are constantly filling up the docks. The big issue has been mixing up routes and trucks. I have a routine and work by lists (which is absolutely necessary), and it sounds flighty or juvenile as heck but everything goes great until there's some sort of interruption or surprise and I swear my brain just skips a step. So far the consensus of my helpful coworkers has been to slowdown, and to ask for assistance when things get backed up.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Janewoc17 said:


> My Brambleberry soap calculator just crashed and lost the last six years of recipes and batches.


From now on, print out your results and use it to make notes. Then file or keep in a binder. 


Johnez said:


> Tomorrow is my "make it or break it" day and Friday is the most stressful day.


Be prepared and just remember to breathe... stress is all in your head!


----------



## Vicki C

Back to griping… I have norovirus. The worst, I was hoping to make soap today.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

earlene said:


> I had this happen once and when I challenged the insurance company about it, they reversed the decision and paid the bill.  It was a slightly different situation, but close enough I think to give you some hope.  I chose a doctor based on the BCBS website of doctors covered & when the bill came due, his information had not been updated at their level.  He was still listed on their website, however as an in-network doctor.


Thx for sharing' I'm remaining hopeful they will cover cost, I called & its still under review? fingers crossed.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Vicki C said:


> Back to griping… I have norovirus. The worst, I was hoping to make soap today.


Hope your feeling better real soon.


----------



## Vicki C

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Hope your feeling better real soon.


Thank you.  Happily it seems to have moved fast. Much better this morning.


----------



## AliOop

Turned in my rental car at DFW airport on Saturday morning. The company employee walked all the way around the vehicle, looking closely at it. She mentioned nothing about damages, and sent me on my merry way. This was my first time renting with Sixt, and overall, it was a mostly good experience (except they didn't give me the mid-sized sedan for which I had prepaid, and I had to take a smaller one or otherwise be stuck with a 7 passenger van. No credit was given for the smaller vehicle, either).

Today I received an email that they found a big scratch on the driver's side door, and they have opened a damage claim against me. Using their response form, I noted all of the above and said that I would vigorously contest liability for scratches now being reported after their employee didn't say anything to me when the car was turned in.


----------



## Vicki C

AliOop said:


> Turned in my rental car at DFW airport on Saturday morning. The company employee walked all the way around the vehicle, looking closely at it. She mentioned nothing about damages, and sent me on my merry way. This was my first time renting with Sixt, and overall, it was a mostly good experience (except they didn't give me the mid-sized sedan for which I had prepaid, and I had to take a smaller one or otherwise be stuck with a 7 passenger van. No credit was given for the smaller vehicle, either).
> 
> Today I received an email that they found a big scratch on the driver's side door, and they have opened a damage claim against me. Using their response form, I noted all of the above and said that I would vigorously contest liability for scratches now being reported after their employee didn't say anything to me when the car was turned in.


Total bs. Wow.


----------



## AliOop

Vicki C said:


> Total bs. Wow.


My sentiments exactly. I debated about whether to mention the "A" word but ended up doing so. Hate to be that way, but it is amazing how people will back off once they know someone is an attorney.... which is exactly why there are so many of us. If people and companies would do the right thing, we attorneys would be pretty much out of business.


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> My sentiments exactly. I debated about whether to mention the "A" word but ended up doing so. Hate to be that way, but it is amazing how people will back off once they know someone is an attorney.... which is exactly why there are so many of us. If people and companies would do the right thing, we attorneys would be pretty much out of business.


Upon first reading your message on using the A word, I felt so proud of you...although that never really gets me anywhere in an argument, then I realized you meant ATTORNEY   

Good on you though! Glad you did it. Bet it will make them rethink things in the future. You never know who you are dealing with.


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> Upon first reading your message on using the A word, I felt so proud of you...although that never really gets me anywhere in an argument, then I realized you meant ATTORNEY
> 
> Good on you though! Glad you did it. Bet it will make them rethink things in the future. You never know who you are dealing with.


LOL well I think most people would rather be called the more common A-word than to be told that they are acting like a blasted attorney. 

That's true about never knowing who you are dealing with... or who is watching. For the most part, I believe in treating everyone like the video of our interaction will be played back in court on a big screen for the jury.  Of course that's not always what I actually manage to do in the moment.


----------



## Catscankim

Once we had the father of a big commercialized medical malpractice attny in our ER. You know...the ones who have all the commercials and billboards all over the highway and buses. Nobody wanted to touch it. I'm like "fine, I'll be the sacrifice" LOL.

I thought that they would somehow be nicer than I expected...NOOOO. Complete jerks, and the whole family was there, all presumably attorneys from the same malpractice group. It looked like they just stepped out of the television commercial. They needed to know every single thing that you were doing, including why you were disconnecting IVs, monitors, etc. Even when I got him a warm blanket I was asked if it was clean. "No, I just pulled it out of the dirty laundry bin"...I didn't say that LOL. 

Darn straight that was the most thorough paperwork I ever filled out before a scan LOL. Where we have a witness signature on the consent (usually we sign it), I had the son/attorney sign it and I witnessed that signature. Kinda wanted to get ALL of them to sign it. And we normally have to go into the chart (computer) to get a medical history. Do you think I was even touching that chart? Absolutely not lol. My name is going on as little as possible other than I took the scan.

And the guy was really sick. I'm thinking "OMG we need to keep the old man alive cause if he dies we are all losing our jobs".

Over my years I have dealt with sports people, rock stars, mob bosses, news casters, nothing was more unnerving than the medical malpractice lawyers...


----------



## dibbles

We've started taking pictures of rental cars just before we turn them in - as well as if there is anything already there when we pick it up.


----------



## Vicki C

Wouldn’t she have to point out the supposed scratch to you and have you sign off on it? Seems so shady.


----------



## AliOop

@Vicki C from a legal perspective, you are totally correct, but from a practical standpoint, the contract says that any lawsuits would take place in FL. It would cost me more in travel expenses to fight it than to just pay it... and you can bet that they know that. But there are times I have spent more to fight things because I get so tired of these companies that just take people to the cleaners all the time. It's a car, it's going to get dinged on the  road, and you KNOW they have insurance to cover this stuff. But they want to pressure everyone into paying an extra $15 per day for their insurance, rather than to risk it.

@dibbles very smart - thinking like a lawyer! (and I mean that as a total compliment).

@Catscankim so here's my reverse of that story. My 9yo daughter falls out of a tree on a Friday afternoon at 5pm.  I leave the office, pick her up from my parents' house and head to ER, where we wait from 5:30pm until 12 midnight to be seen. Neither of us had had dinner, and her nose is swollen to twice the size and has turned purple. We finally get seen by the ER doc. He looks at her, turns her face side to side, and says, "It's not broken, just ice it and she will be fine."

Then he turns to me, and gives me the "Heeyyyy baby" look. Granted, at this point in my life, I'm a very fit 30yo with a sassy short hair cut, and dressed in a suit, heels, and pearls because I was in court earlier in the day. So ya can't blame the guy for trying. 

What he's not realizing is that he's the same ER doc who saw me two weeks earlier when my ovarian cyst burst and everyone thought I had appendicitis. I wasn't looking quite so fine THAT day, so again, can't blame the guy for not recognizing me now that I'm not sweating, vomiting, and screaming in pain. But now here we are, he's given my daughter about 10 seconds of his time, and he turns to me.

Doc: You look so familiar, where do I know you from?
Me: Oh, you saw me two weeks ago when I was in here. 
Doc: No, but you work at the bank, right?
Me: Nope.
Doc: So where do you work?
Me (hesitating): I'm an attorney.
Doc: blank stare. Then he slams down the manila folder (no iPads back then), rips open the ER curtain, and bellows at the top of his lungs,

"Nurse, we need Xrays now. We have an ATTORNEY here."

Oh yes, now we had to wait another hour for Xrays. At least they did confirm that her nose wasn't broken.


----------



## Janewoc17

Zany_in_CO said:


> From now on, print out your results and use it to make notes. Then file or keep in a binder.
> 
> My thinking was to reduce paper clutter. Silly me. I like paper!
> I’ve shifted to the smf lye calc, which I’m learning to use. I only messed up one batch of ZNSC, and only a slight mess up but important learning opportunity. Printing out the recipes is new to me and very cool! I started a dedicated notebook. I’m slowly learning and understanding about soap formulation rather than just following a recipe—though I’m still very happy to follow good recipes!!


----------



## TheGecko

So I spent 1 hour, 21 minutes on the phone with ADP (payroll service).  Little background, I work as a Sr Staff Accountant for a CPA firm.  We don't have a 'payroll' department per se, so I still get to set up all our new clients.  I could have someone else do (being 'senior' has to count for something), but I've been doing it for so long now that I have it down to a fine art.

So I get an email from the boss (I'm working from home today)...URGENT xx company is not active for payroll. I'm on the phone immediately. It's 20 minutes before I get to talk to a human. Human (I didn't get her name) tells me that there is missing stuff....bank proof and RAA. I tell human that nothing is missing...can't submit without either of those two, human verifies that both are in fact there. Human puts me on hold to contact some in "Sales Help Desk".  It's now been 50 minutes and she can't get ahold of anyone and transfer me to them.

I get transferred, hit the pound sign to fast forward through the crap, give them my account number and my access code and am placed on hold. Ten minutes later I have to enter my account number and access code...again. Another ten minutes and I'm finally connected to Cynthia. I tell her what is going one and she starts with the company line...I'm missing stuff. 

Gecko: "No, I'm not." 
Cynthia: "Well maybe there was a problem with it, you would have received an automated email." 
Gecko: "Didn't receive any emails telling me there was a problem." 
Cynthia: "Well maybe you missed it." 
Gecko: "No, I have it set up that that kind of stuff gets flagged."
Cynthia:  "Well, something happened."
Gecko:  "You think?  Why don't you check that you have everything you need and let's move forward, my client need to submit payroll."
Cynthia:  "Well you need to email me the missing stuff."
Gecko:  "What missing stuff?"
Cynthia: "The stuff that is missing."
Gecko: "Why don't you check to see if anything is actually missing or that there are any errors?"

Dum dum dum dum...dum dum dum.

Cynthia: "Well it looks like everything is there and it's all correct. We can have this set up by noon tomorrow."
Gecko: "So what you are telling me is that you have had everything to set this account for the last thirteen days, but somebody screwed up? And now you want me to wait until someone decides to push a button after their morning smoke break?"
Cynthia: "Well, we could have it set up by tomorrow morning."
Gecko:  "So when I get up at 6am I can log into ADP and it will be active?"
Cynthia:  "I don't think we can do it that early."
Gecko:  "Why not, you're in Texas?  How about this instead...it's not quite 3pm, why don't you push the button now?"
Cynthia: "Well, I can hear that you are very upset. I can get this set up in thirty minutes."
Gecko: "Thank you, it would be appreciated."

Seventeen minutes later the account was active.


----------



## violets2217

AliOop said:


> I debated about whether to mention the "A" word


Thank You for clarifying! I spent most of my time while reading the post...wondering what "A" word you could mean!!!


----------



## AliOop

@TheGecko Well done! My hair would have been on fire. Hopefully the client appreciates you!!


----------



## Catscankim

My gripe. I hate telling ppl (my personal docs etc) that i am medical. I get one of two reactions…”know it all ct tech”, or “just a ct tech”. I never walk into the office in scrubs cause i know i am on the immediate defensive when someone comes in scrubs.

anyway, last year i found the most awesome NP (Which i have come to prefer NPs over MD)

I am having serious stomach issues. Its always been reflux, but its getting so bad. I can‘t eat without feeling like i want to throw up. Everything just sits up high. Like i have a boulder in my stomach.

Maria (my np) says its probably a hiatal hernia and at the time gave me zantac, which worked amazing. Then they said Zantac could cause cancer yada yada. Nothing else helps now and i feel like i would rather risk cancer then to deal with this all the time!!

So she gives me a script for a kub xray…i suggest a ct scan. She says no. So i get the stupid kub which showed nothing, and she still thinks its nothing but reflux.

I finally, humbly mentioned that i am a ct tech, now she thinks i only want the ct because i am a tech. But i have been a tech longer than she has been alive lol…well maybe not that long, but almost.

I can go a month with nothing, but then this week and last week….kill me now. I am taking pepcid and prilosec every morning. Then i started taking probiotics, then a different probiotic at night, so now two probiotics….one in the morning and one at night.

Now i am avoiding eating at all. I was starving today and got a turkey sandwich on wheat toast. I ate half. I LIKE TO EAT. I like to cook. Half a sandwhich and i knew if i took one more bite that would be the end of me.

i know i need to see a gastro dr, but she is not taking me seriously.


----------



## TheGecko

AliOop said:


> @TheGecko Well done! My hair would have been on fire. Hopefully the client appreciates you!!



It's funny...my boss says that I'm too "rough" on folks, yet when it comes to dealing with 'issues' I'm the one he wants dealing with them.  99.9% of the time I am the nicest person you'd ever meet, but after a certain point, my patience runs very thin.  T


----------



## AliOop

TheGecko said:


> It's funny...my boss says that I'm too "rough" on folks, yet when it comes to dealing with 'issues' I'm the one he wants dealing with them.  99.9% of the time I am the nicest person you'd ever meet, but after a certain point, my patience runs very thin.  T


You are reading my mail. I'm generally very nice... until I'm not. As they say, long fuse, big bang.  And my daughter has told people, "Don't piss off my mom. It won't go well for you."


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

Ahhhhaaaaauugghhh … How do vitamins survive saponification???? Just frustrated over what constitutes claims and marketing.

it’s not been my week. I feel like I had so much to do and barely anything was done. I have hundreds of things that need labels and more things that yet need to be made, thankfully not soap. I lost a client in my other business this month due to budget cuts and I need to make up that income /: I feel like I’m scrambling.

I blame it on the moon.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Not sure if this qualifies, but my darling wife (The Admirable Lady) called me yesterday from her shopping trip to tell me that she bought some glycerine from the pharmacy to help treat our chickens (some of them are fighting an infection at the moment and have open wounds on the feet) 

I pointed out that she should call me before buying something like that as I have more than a bit of glycerine in the soaping cupboard. 

"It's okay" she replied "it was only 2.35€ for 30ml"

So I look up what I usually pay: 13€ for 1000ml. Bit of maths later and she was paying 78€ per 1000ml! 

So as our coffee machine (more mine, as she doesn't drink coffee) is on its last legs I ordered one that I had my eye on. For the price of 2000ml of her glycerine, I could buy 2000ml of glycerine AND my new coffee machine!

As background in general, pharmacies here are notorious for being expensive, but 78€ instead of 13€ is just extracting the urine


----------



## TheGecko

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Not sure if this qualifies



It does.  To 'gripe' is to relay instances about annoyances, pet peeves, frustrations, male bovine excrement, etc.

My current Gripe:  Nurture Soap is still 'out of stock' of their 5lb Loaf Liners.  

It's taken me over two years to reach the point where I feel that I am ready to sell to the public. I still have some details to work out when it comes to labeling, but in the meantime I need to build up some inventory and a couple of 10" Loaf Molds weren't going to cut it...especially since I pretty much only make soap on the weekend between my FT job and commute. After careful consideration, I decided to start with a single 5lb Basic Mold and then would purchase additional molds (up to six) over the next several months (I have a budget that I need to work within).

So I go over to my sister's house with my new mold and my BIL mentions that he can make the boxes for a fraction of the price.  And he did...the next day he brought over six boxes...cost me $20 for materials and six pies (my BIL love pie...any kind of pie).  So now all I need are liners...and they are out of stock.  WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## AliOop

TheGecko said:


> My current Gripe:  Nurture Soap is still 'out of stock' of their 5lb Loaf Liners.
> 
> It's taken me over two years to reach the point where I feel that I am ready to sell to the public. I still have some details to work out when it comes to labeling, but in the meantime I need to build up some inventory and a couple of 10" Loaf Molds weren't going to cut it...especially since I pretty much only make soap on the weekend between my FT job and commute. After careful consideration, I decided to start with a single 5lb Basic Mold and then would purchase additional molds (up to six) over the next several months (I have a budget that I need to work within).
> 
> So I go over to my sister's house with my new mold and my BIL mentions that he can make the boxes for a fraction of the price.  And he did...the next day he brought over six boxes...cost me $20 for materials and six pies (my BIL love pie...any kind of pie).  So now all I need are liners...and they are out of stock.  WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Have you signed up to be notified when they come in? That’s the only way I was able to snag my cutter from them. They sell out within hours - if not minutes- after posting the in-stock notice.


----------



## TheGecko

AliOop said:


> Have you signed up to be notified when they come in? That’s the only way I was able to snag my cutter from them. They sell out within hours - if not minutes- after posting the in-stock notice.



Yes.  I also check twice a day.  I'm just really impatient right now because with Christmas, I figured I would only be about to purchase one mold in December and another mold in January, but with my BIL making the boxes for me, I can purchase two Liners in December and two in January.


----------



## AliOop

TheGecko said:


> Yes.  I also check twice a day.  I'm just really impatient right now because with Christmas, I figured I would only be about to purchase one mold in December and another mold in January, but with my BIL making the boxes for me, I can purchase two Liners in December and two in January.


I’d email the owner and see if she can give you an update. She’s so responsive and helpful.


----------



## AliOop

AliOop said:


> Turned in my rental car at DFW airport on Saturday morning. The company employee walked all the way around the vehicle, looking closely at it. She mentioned nothing about damages, and sent me on my merry way. This was my first time renting with Sixt, and overall, it was a mostly good experience (except they didn't give me the mid-sized sedan for which I had prepaid, and I had to take a smaller one or otherwise be stuck with a 7 passenger van. No credit was given for the smaller vehicle, either).
> 
> Today I received an email that they found a big scratch on the driver's side door, and they have opened a damage claim against me. Using their response form, I noted all of the above and said that I would vigorously contest liability for scratches now being reported after their employee didn't say anything to me when the car was turned in.


An update... I called them today. Waited a long time on hold, but the employee finally came on the line. She put me back on hold for awhile, but eventually came back said that they had my response, and since it was a small amount of damage, they were closing the claim and would not pursue damages against me. 

I'm very thankful that they did the right thing, and I don't have to hassle with them any further.  I did update my online review to reflect this. Whether I rent from them again probably depends on whether Hertz is out of cars. They are my go-to company, not just because I can bypass the line at the counter, but because they rarely have these kinds of issues. 

Anyway, thanks for those of you who commiserated with me. It's good to have closure.


----------



## Janewoc17

TheGecko said:


> My current Gripe:  Nurture Soap is still 'out of stock' of their 5lb Loaf Liners.
> 
> It's taken me over two years to reach the point where I feel that I am ready to sell to the public. I still have some details to work out when it comes to labeling, but in the meantime I need to build up some inventory and a couple of 10" Loaf Molds weren't going to cut it...especially since I pretty much only make soap on the weekend between my FT job and commute. After careful consideration, I decided to start with a single 5lb Basic Mold and then would purchase additional molds (up to six) over the next several months (I have a budget that I need to work within).
> 
> So I go over to my sister's house with my new mold and my BIL mentions that he can make the boxes for a fraction of the price.  And he did...the next day he brought over six boxes...cost me $20 for materials and six pies (my BIL love pie...any kind of pie).  So now all I need are liners...and they are out of stock.  WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Freezer paper until they good ones are in stock?


----------



## Megan

My husband is so stubborn (and I love him...but I am so frustrated with him right now)! I got my van stuck in the mud. I misjudged how solid the ground was. I unfortunately do this often (I'm overconfident because I used to drive a Jeep). Anyway, we have free towing service but he doesn't want to call them over such a minor thing. Well, we pushed for like an hour and couldn't get it out. I told him to just call in the tow. He gets the idea to tow the car with his truck, which would have been fine, but he decides to connect the car to his truck by putting a rope through the sliding doors (I was in the house taking care of the kids while this happened, but I'm not sure he would have listened anyway if I would have advised him otherwise). So now the car's stuck in the mud, we still have to call in the tow, and the back driver's side window is broken. Did I mention it was a new car?


----------



## earlene

My Gripe: someone hacked into my bank account & added themselves as a recipient to send money!  Thankfully, they didn't send themselves any money because I caught it before that could happen.  But it just shows me how important it is to read those alerts that come from my bank!  I think I need to put a special ring tone for texts from financial institutions because they are all the same.  I have a special ring tone for Hubby's texts, so I can always differentiate his from everyone else's.

Anyway, it's shocking that someone was able to log into my online banking and set this up so (what seems to me) easily, and what a huge hassle it is to have to change username and passwords again and again with so many different companies (I hate having to come up with new passwords!)

I am considering adding an RSA SecurID® device to the mix for online banking.  I had a bf long ago, who worked for a high tech company that required the use of one every time he signed in remotely (from home, etc).  No one could hack into his account without his personal Remote Security code generator device (provided by the company.)

It just occurred to me that I should double check that all the regular online payments are still going to the correct recipients.  I mean to make sure nothing else was changed, as for all I know, they could have been.  But I am pretty sure I get notified if I alter payee information; after all I got that notification.  But to be on the safe side, I will double check every one of them.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Turned in my rental car at DFW airport on Saturday morning. The company employee walked all the way around the vehicle, looking closely at it. She mentioned nothing about damages, and sent me on my merry way. This was my first time renting with Sixt, and overall, it was a mostly good experience (except they didn't give me the mid-sized sedan for which I had prepaid, and I had to take a smaller one or otherwise be stuck with a 7 passenger van. No credit was given for the smaller vehicle, either).
> 
> Today I received an email that they found a big scratch on the driver's side door, and they have opened a damage claim against me. Using their response form, I noted all of the above and said that I would vigorously contest liability for scratches now being reported after their employee didn't say anything to me when the car was turned in.


What a ripoff company' I'm glad they decided to drop the case against you' especially after using the A_____ Word.  .  Did you purchase the extra insurance w/ your rental?.  Go's to show when renting a car' take pictures before dropping it off.  We cant be careful enough.



earlene said:


> My Gripe: someone hacked into my bank account & added themselves as a recipient to send money!  Thankfully, they didn't send themselves any money because I caught it before that could happen.  But it just shows me how important it is to read those alerts that come from my bank!  I think I need to put a special ring tone for texts from financial institutions because they are all the same.  I have a special ring tone for Hubby's texts, so I can always differentiate his from everyone else's.
> 
> Anyway, it's shocking that someone was able to log into my online banking and set this up so (what seems to me) easily, and what a huge hassle it is to have to change username and passwords again and again with so many different companies (I hate having to come up with new passwords!)
> 
> I am considering adding an RSA SecurID® device to the mix for online banking.  I had a bf long ago, who worked for a high tech company that required the use of one every time he signed in remotely (from home, etc).  No one could hack into his account without his personal Remote Security code generator device (provided by the company.)
> 
> It just occurred to me that I should double check that all the regular online payments are still going to the correct recipients.  I mean to make sure nothing else was changed, as for all I know, they could have been.  But I am pretty sure I get notified if I alter payee information; after all I got that notification.  But to be on the safe side, I will double check every one of them.


Wow' that is most scary' your lucky you caught it as fast as you did. Cyber hacking is a big problem thats only going to get worse.


----------



## Vicki C

So… I have placed many orders with Nurture, and generally speaking I like them. But. I bought a “basic” tall and skinny mold, which arrived today. The specs on their website list it as being 2.2” wide, which is a little narrower than I like, but workable. But, the Interior dimension was only 2” wide. Technically, 2 1/32. I called to ask about returning, and specifically if they would charge me for shipping since I had free shipping to get it, but will be paying $15 to send it back to them. (Their return policy is to charge for shipping if an item is returned.) The rep I spoke to said that I would be charged for shipping, and I started to argue. She said that she wouldn’t be the one to decide. Not clear and not helpful. I’m sending it back tomorrow, but I’m irritated about the whole thing, it makes me not want to buy from them.


----------



## Megan

Vicki C said:


> So… I have placed many orders with Nurture, and generally speaking I like them. But. I bought a “basic” tall and skinny mold, which arrived today. The specs on their website list it as being 2.2” wide, which is a little narrower than I like, but workable. But, the Interior dimension was only 2” wide. Technically, 2 1/32. I called to ask about returning, and specifically if they would charge me for shipping since I had free shipping to get it, but will be paying $15 to send it back to them. (Their return policy is to charge for shipping if an item is returned.) The rep I spoke to said that I would be charged for shipping, and I started to argue. She said that she wouldn’t be the one to decide. Not clear and not helpful. I’m sending it back tomorrow, but I’m irritated about the whole thing, it makes me not want to buy from them.
> View attachment 62946


I notice some space on the left there...I wonder if filled, would the weight would cause the liner to expand to the right size?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

This Is Kinda A Gripe & Funny Too:
Hubs & I had gone shopping for our Christmas Tree' as where trying to decide & agree on which Christmas tree & bickering back and fourth on which tree we each like & acting like two children neither of us agreeing on a tree' I walk up to a previous tree that I liked & said to hubby " I think this one is a good tree' don't you?" Suddenly "Siri Chimed In Saying I Agree".  We both begin to laugh' as I got validation' bawhahaha . So that was our deciding factor & chose that tree. Thx Siri .

On the flip side of our Christmas Tree Shopping, " Siri is always monitoring us" even though we aren't aware! & is a infringement on our privacy? hmmm I'd say most definitely.


----------



## Nona'sFarm

earlene said:


> My Gripe: someone hacked into my bank account & added themselves as a recipient to send money!  Thankfully, they didn't send themselves any money because I caught it before that could happen.  But it just shows me how important it is to read those alerts that come from my bank!  I think I need to put a special ring tone for texts from financial institutions because they are all the same.  I have a special ring tone for Hubby's texts, so I can always differentiate his from everyone else's.
> 
> Anyway, it's shocking that someone was able to log into my online banking and set this up so (what seems to me) easily, and what a huge hassle it is to have to change username and passwords again and again with so many different companies (I hate having to come up with new passwords!)
> 
> I am considering adding an RSA SecurID® device to the mix for online banking.  I had a bf long ago, who worked for a high tech company that required the use of one every time he signed in remotely (from home, etc).  No one could hack into his account without his personal Remote Security code generator device (provided by the company.)
> 
> It just occurred to me that I should double check that all the regular online payments are still going to the correct recipients.  I mean to make sure nothing else was changed, as for all I know, they could have been.  But I am pretty sure I get notified if I alter payee information; after all I got that notification.  But to be on the safe side, I will double check every one of them.


Wow, this kind of thing is so scary. My Dad had a similar issue where someone was directly charging his account. Since he has advanced macular degeneration, I write most of his checks and help him reconcile his bank account. This past month I noticed some unusual charges. Long story short, we had to close his account and open a new one - he has a lot of automatic deposits and withdrawals - so all of those institutions had to be notified. What a pain.

If anything can be learned from this - it's to check all your bank and credit card statements carefully. There is so much fraud and theft.


----------



## Vicki C

Megan said:


> I notice some space on the left there...I wonder if filled, would the weight would cause the liner to expand to the right size?


There is a little space, but it would not fill out to 2.2”.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Nona'sFarm said:


> Wow, this kind of thing is so scary. My Dad had a similar issue where someone was directly charging his account. Since he has advanced macular degeneration, I write most of his checks and help him reconcile his bank account. This past month I noticed some unusual charges. Long story short, we had to close his account and open a new one - he has a lot of automatic deposits and withdrawals - so all of those institutions had to be notified. What a pain.
> 
> If anything can be learned from this - it's to check all your bank and credit card statements carefully. There is so much fraud and theft.


Also I'd like to add if you see " a Fee Charge" that catches your attention' look into it.  I had a couple " Fee Charges" come to find out it was fraudulent w/ draws!? i was refunded luckily but its such a Pain in the ** to change c/c & passcodes.


----------



## earlene

Another gripe: My husband changed the password on my mobile phone account & I can't get in to pay the bill & am now locked out for 24 hours.  I even phoned them to try and get it unlocked, but because I tried too many times to reset my password, unsuccessfully (while on the phone with them, yet!) the lock-out is rigid.  I sent him an angry text , which he probably won't get because his old phone isn't behaving correctly, and the new one isn't activated yet.


----------



## gww

Earlene
I Don't know who you are dealing with but I hate dealing with at&t cause it takes hours for simple stuff if you get to the right person eventually.  I also hate all companies that try force me to have some computer answer all my questions asking me to push buttons to ask those questions.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Vicki C

gww said:


> Earlene
> I Don't know who you are dealing with but I hate dealing with at&t cause it takes hours for simple stuff if you get to the right person eventually.  I also hate all companies that try force me to have some computer answer all my questions asking me to push buttons to ask those questions.
> Cheers
> gww


I just keep answering “REPRESENTATIVE” - sometimes it works.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Vicki C said:


> I just keep answering “REPRESENTATIVE” - sometimes it works.


When that doesn't work, try NOT pushing any buttons to respond to whatever question. Eventually, the robo-voice connects you to a Representative!   I just found that out recently. Sweet!


----------



## gww

Zany
Even with what you posted being mostly true, it is still a bug to have to sit and let it ask for a couple of minutes so that it can then put you on hold for another 10 waiting for the next available representative who then tells you she is the wrong department but will transfer you to the proper person and then you get disconnected only to get to repeat the whole process again.
Long sentence huh?
Cheers
gww


----------



## earlene

Yes, those automated answering mechanisms are all too common AND they all take way too long!  And then when I finally get to talk to a human, and tell them my name & the problem they ask me at least once or twice for my name again because I think they are following a script and cannot take information out of order of their script.  And when I ask them to tell me their name, and often to spell it for me because they don't speak clearly enough for me to understand their name, it seems to throw them off and sometimes even confuses them.  I take written notes while on the phone with people and often when I later have to talk to the company again, they ask me who I talked to, so writing down the names of these people has become a habit.  Besides, if I can tell them their name, there is no reason I should not know their names.


----------



## Catscankim

My gripe:

So since the beginning of time in the world of emergency room doctors, they order stuff, then 10 minutes after you scan the patient, you get more orders. I've had doctors in the past that I would literally wait until I was sure they were done putting in all of their orders. It is frustrating...You get an order for a head ct and then as an afterthought they put in a knee ct. It's one thing if the report came back and they saw something. But for example, I got an order for a scan...I did it and took the patient back only to find another order printing as I walked back into the department from taking the patient back to the er. I did THAT, and repeat FOUR TIMES. I finally walked into said airhead doctor "are you done before I drag this patient over on to the table for the fourth time?" And we have key offenders (certain doctors). The problem is that they are being desk jockeys and ordering things before they actually see their patients.

Believe it or not, that's not my gripe LOL

So my coworkers said something to our supervisor about it and they are literally ready to quit over it. It is like every patient becomes four patients every time this doctor is on. My and my supervisor are talking about it and she says that she is going to complain to their chief doctor. I'm like "you need something solid, get them to save all their documents and I will throw it into a spreadsheet". That way we have numbers and not just a gripe with nothing to show other than a bunch of techs whining and hearsay

So i told the techs to save the paperwork….nothing special, no extra work, just put it all in my box.

My gripe….its a bunch of whining. They are giving me everything that they are annoyed about….”negative ultrasound, then ordered ct, why?” (_Because there is still something wrong with the patient_). “Orbits Ordered from the waiting room without dr seeing pt” (_because they got punched in the face and if its not broken they can be discharged from the waiting room_).

out of 100 (literally) orders that they left me, that i TOOK HOME to sort through and start my spreadsheet, only one lonely order has something remotely related lol. And when i say related…i mean, i am grabbing at straws to make it related to the problem that we are trying to fix.

The ER docs like me, so im not trying to create a pissing match between us and them. I just want numbers so i have something to walk into the office with. I guess that opened a pandoras box when the techs realized that someone was paying attn and willing to do something about it.


----------



## TheGecko

earlene said:


> My Gripe: someone hacked into my bank account & added themselves as a recipient to send money! Thankfully, they didn't send themselves any money because I caught it before that could happen. But it just shows me how important it is to read those alerts that come from my bank! I think I need to put a special ring tone for texts from financial institutions because they are all the same. I have a special ring tone for Hubby's texts, so I can always differentiate his from everyone else's.
> 
> Anyway, it's shocking that someone was able to log into my online banking and set this up so (what seems to me) easily, and what a huge hassle it is to have to change username and passwords again and again with so many different companies (I hate having to come up with new passwords!)



I posted a warning on FB for folks to NOT answer those 'fun' quizzes that ask:  Like “How old would you be if your age was reversed?”  Or “Who was the first concert you attended?”  Or “what was your nickname as a kid?”  Or “Name a pet no longer with you?”  Or “What is the name of your favorite Aunt or Uncle?” 

At issue is that while some of them are really silly, many are common Security Questions that folks often set up so they can reset usernames and passwords.

All the answers on my Security Questions are lies.  As an example...Dad's middle name is "John", Mom's maiden name is "Deer" and my childhood nickname is "Tractor".

As much as I dislike having to come up is UserNames and Passwords, I would dislike it more to lose all my money, so all my financial accounts have different UserNames and Passwords. I also don't 'save payments'. Inconvenient as all get out sometimes, but more inconvenient to lose my money. I also don't use 'auto login' for any financial account or have it as 'saved' in my browser (I use Chrome). I do use a personal information manager...got it years ago and it's great. Unless your computer decides to break down and you haven't done a recent back up.

Which is what happened to me this week.  Mind you I'm not one of these folks who can't live without my electronic devices.  Partly because I have lots of them...PC, laptop, netbook a couple of iPads and iPhones...but I've left my phone at work for the weekend, I've left my phone at my sister's, I went on vacation with only my phone and Kindle and didn't access the Internet once.  But losing my passwords...that was particularly troublesome.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

gww said:


> Even with what you posted being mostly true, it is still a bug to have to sit and let it ask for a couple of minutes so that it can then put you on hold for another 10 waiting for the next available representative who then tells you she is the wrong department but will transfer you to the proper person and then you get disconnected only to get to repeat the whole process again.
> Long sentence huh?


Sad, infuriating even, tests my patience to the limit -- but oh so true.


----------



## Catscankim

So I had this camera in my walmart shopping cart since before xmas...was going to be a prezzie for myself that I never got around to purchasing.

DSLR camera, that I have been wanting for a while, not just to take soap pics, but of the beautiful landscapes and sunrises here..and my flowers in the garden. I don't know how to really use it to its potential, so I planned on taking a class, but I wanted the camera first. 

Finally went for it and ordered it last night for pick up today at walmart. I got the msg that my camera was ready for pickup while driving on my way home from work.

I open the box at home....no freakin camera!! All the accessories were packed just fine, but the camera was gone. I drove straight back to walmart and now it is "under investigation" by their loss prevention department. So I only got to take my box of accessories home. I AM SO MAD.

I went in there all fired up, but I was actually just really nice about it. The ladies were really cool at the desk (oddly for walmart). When she handed me back my camera-less box to take with me, she kept apologizing telling me how sweet I was and saying she hoped I got my camera...which didn't seem very encouraging at the time, like "you mean there is a chance I might not actually get my camera?". I told her that I wanted to cry. Bad day and was really looking forward to it today. Was just a great thing getting that message that my order was ready for pick-up while I was driving home from work.

I paid via Klarna with installments. I guess I will complain if I don't get my camera tomorrow. I dunno.


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> So I had this camera in my walmart shopping cart since before xmas...was going to be a prezzie for myself that I never got around to purchasing.
> 
> DSLR camera, that I have been wanting for a while, not just to take soap pics, but of the beautiful landscapes and sunrises here..and my flowers in the garden. I don't know how to really use it to its potential, so I planned on taking a class, but I wanted the camera first.
> 
> Finally went for it and ordered it last night for pick up today at walmart. I got the msg that my camera was ready for pickup while driving on my way home from work.
> 
> I open the box at home....no freakin camera!! All the accessories were packed just fine, but the camera was gone. I drove straight back to walmart and now it is "under investigation" by their loss prevention department. So I only got to take my box of accessories home. I AM SO MAD.
> 
> I went in there all fired up, but I was actually just really nice about it. The ladies were really cool at the desk (oddly for walmart). When she handed me back my camera-less box to take with me, she kept apologizing telling me how sweet I was and saying she hoped I got my camera...which didn't seem very encouraging at the time, like "you mean there is a chance I might not actually get my camera?". I told her that I wanted to cry. Bad day and was really looking forward to it today. Was just a great thing getting that message that my order was ready for pick-up while I was driving home from work.
> 
> I paid via Klarna with installments. I guess I will complain if I don't get my camera tomorrow. I dunno.


So sorry this happened to you.  I hope it works out.


----------



## LynetteO

Catscankim said:


> So I had this camera in my walmart shopping cart since before xmas...was going to be a prezzie for myself that I never got around to purchasing.
> 
> DSLR camera, that I have been wanting for a while, not just to take soap pics, but of the beautiful landscapes and sunrises here..and my flowers in the garden. I don't know how to really use it to its potential, so I planned on taking a class, but I wanted the camera first.
> 
> Finally went for it and ordered it last night for pick up today at walmart. I got the msg that my camera was ready for pickup while driving on my way home from work.
> 
> I open the box at home....no freakin camera!! All the accessories were packed just fine, but the camera was gone. I drove straight back to walmart and now it is "under investigation" by their loss prevention department. So I only got to take my box of accessories home. I AM SO MAD.
> 
> I went in there all fired up, but I was actually just really nice about it. The ladies were really cool at the desk (oddly for walmart). When she handed me back my camera-less box to take with me, she kept apologizing telling me how sweet I was and saying she hoped I got my camera...


When I picked up an iPhone from Walmart I thought it odd that the Walmart associate insisted I check the box to verify phone was there before I left. Now I understand why. I so hope you get your camera! I’m sure I would’ve cried!


----------



## Catscankim

been waiting on a decision about the camera for two days. Finally the woman sent me a text to come in. I got my camera YAY 

Funny but not funny. i told the guy in the camera dept that the camera was missing from the box. He looked at the box and pointed out how neatly the tape was cut. “Its because they packed up the demo box, the camera that belongs to this box is over here.”

Oh well. All is good.


----------



## linne1gi

Sad that no one noticed before.


----------



## JuLeeRenee

I am really getting upset that every app I need is only for phone or tablet. I hate apps on my phone and have a computer that I need these said apps on. I could say more but I will go pout now instead.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@JuLeeRenee  I know, right?


----------



## AliOop

BIG TMI WARNING NOT TO READ THIS IF YOU ARE EASILY NAUSEATED 

My gripe: the auto-flushing toilets in airports, when they decide to flush while one is still seated, thus spraying one's privates with water from the bowl. I am now convinced that I'll be dying a horrible death very soon, due to flesh-eating bacteria or other diseases.


----------



## LynetteO

AliOop said:


> BIG TMI WARNING NOT TO READ THIS IF YOU ARE EASILY NAUSEATED
> 
> My gripe: the auto-flushing toilets in airports… I am now convinced that I'll be dying a horrible death very soon, due to flesh-eating bacteria or other diseases.


OH NO & OhMyStars! What a nightmare!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

LynetteO said:


> OH NO & OhMyStars! What a nightmare!



OMG Nasty ! .


----------



## Relle

AliOop said:


> BIG TMI WARNING NOT TO READ THIS IF YOU ARE EASILY NAUSEATED
> 
> My gripe: the auto-flushing toilets in airports, when they decide to flush while one is still seated, thus spraying one's privates with water from the bowl. I am now convinced that I'll be dying a horrible death very soon, due to flesh-eating bacteria or other diseases.


That must be because the toilet bowls are full of water in the US. Here in Oz, the water is very low in the toilet bowl. Also, didn't your mother tell you NEVER EVER sit on public toilets.


----------



## Catscankim

LOL @AliOop  They say that toilet water is the very most cleanest water anyway. I forget where I heard that, but if you think about it...its either your own germs or the clean water coming from the tank.

edit: I wanna talk about other stuff that could be in the bowl, while the clean water from the tank is spraying up into your lady parts, but I'm just gonna leave that one alone lol. Ok, I have other theories about toilet water lol. Hope you are ok girl. we will miss you if you are the one and only person out of 7 billion people on this earth that this has happened to and died a horrible death from. Death by premature toilet flushing. I will miss you.

i know its disgusting, just making light of it.

@Relle  she was probably hovering so that's probably why it flushed prematurely lol. Like a balance act over the toilet lol.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@AliOop 
As dreadful as your bathroom mishap is’ I don’t think it will take you out’  ⚰‘ but if it does can I have your soap supplies.? 
My address is: 1/2 Hovering Bun St. Splashing, Toilet.


----------



## Catscankim

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> @AliOop
> As dreadful as your bathroom mishap is’ I don’t think it will take you out’  ⚰‘ but if it does can I have your soap supplies..??
> My address is: 1/2 Hovering Bun St. Splashing, Toilet.


LMBO


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> LMBO


Oh my gosh still laughing


----------



## AliOop

oh my, y'all made my morning. Thanks for the belly laugh! So far, no skin has started rotting, so perhaps I may live...

And yes, @Catscankim is correct, I was technically squovering (squat-hovering), not sitting. And yes, all that large white space (my bum) covering the front of the sensor probably tricked it into thinking, hey, there's nothing here, let's flush!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@Relle
*I don’t know if you realize what you said isn’t acceptable even more so holding the position to protect & guard against such behavior‘ rules & guideline, Here @ SMF.

Didn’t your “Mother” teach you manners on how to be polite & respectful towards others? or are you a rude bully knowing no one can say anything against you cause you are a (SMF MODERATOR  ADMIN) in fear of retaliation ?.*

_( *TMI ) my “Mother”  raised me w/ proper manners that includes being polite & respectful to all & yes while using the “ lady’s room”  I set down like a lady using a toilet  paper guard”. ‍*_

*Update:
I do want to apologize for being so Harsh’ I just hope you can consider sometimes what we say can be received as rude’ that includes my response to you, which I shouldn’t be.  . *


----------



## AliOop

Awwww @Peachy Clean Soap I didn't read Relle's post that way at all - I took it as good clean ribbing, all in fun.

Well, as "clean" as any post about toilets can be. 

And PS, yes, since you asked first, you get first dibs on the soap supplies. My husband will have NO CLUE what to do with them! Bring a truck, lol.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Awwww @Peachy Clean Soap I didn't read Relle's post that way at all - I took it as good clean ribbing, all in fun.
> 
> Well, as "clean" as any post about toilets can be.


I do use toilet seat paper guard’ but I’ll keep in mind the infrared auto flush can misfire. YIKES 



AliOop said:


> Awwww @Peachy Clean Soap I didn't read Relle's post that way at all - I took it as good clean ribbing, all in fun.
> 
> Well, as "clean" as any post about toilets can be.
> 
> And PS, yes, since you asked first, you get first dibs on the soap supplies. My husband will have NO CLUE what to do with them! Bring a truck, lol.


Yay me,,, Whoohoo


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> @AliOop
> As dreadful as your bathroom mishap is’ I don’t think it will take you out’  ⚰‘ but if it does can I have your soap supplies.?
> My address is: 1/2 Hovering Bun St. Splashing, Toilet.


----------



## lsg

I didn't perceive Relle's comment as rude.  My Mom taught me to squat over a public toilet without coming in contact with the seat.  But that was before they made toilet seat covers.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

lsg said:


> I didn't perceive Relle's comment as rude.  My Mom taught me to squat over a public toilet without coming in contact with the seat.  But that was before they made toilet seat covers.


Your Comment Speak‘s Volumes.  If I were in your position as Admin / Moderator  I’d choose to deescalate opposed to escalate a negative comment made by your fellow Admin / Moderator @Relle. Most Sad .


----------



## Misschief

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Your Comment Speak‘s Volumes.  If I were in your position as Admin / Moderator  I’d choose to deescalate opposed to escalate a negative comment made by your fellow Admin / Moderator @Relle. Most Sad .


Please, keep in mind that comments that are written out have no emotional context. I didn't see Relle's comment as rude or negative, perhaps a little sarcastic but nothing more.


----------



## Arimara

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Your Comment Speak‘s Volumes.  If I were in your position as Admin / Moderator  I’d choose to deescalate opposed to escalate a negative comment made by your fellow Admin / Moderator @Relle. Most Sad .


You should probably remember that you cannot read a person's tone. I looked back at the comment  and I didn't find it rude. My mom taught me to squat and I taught my daughter to squat. Some bathrooms are nasty and women can be just as disgusting as the perceived thought of men in the bathroom. I always thought of it as a life skill.


----------



## Catscankim

.


----------



## cerelife

@AliOop ,that made me laugh AND reminded me of the toilets at MSY in New Orleans. They have thin plastic seat covers that fit on the seat and automatically rotate along with the toilet flush! I've seen them in a few other places since, but I thought it was the coolest thing when I first saw them at MSY years ago!! Yay!! We can finally sit down!! Then my husband ruined it by saying "How do you know you're getting a fresh cover? What if it's just one piece of plastic going around and around?" He crushed my dreams, lol!


----------



## Arimara

cerelife said:


> @AliOop ,that made me laugh AND reminded me of the toilets at MSY in New Orleans. They have thin plastic seat covers that fit on the seat and automatically rotate along with the toilet flush! I've seen them in a few other places since, but I thought it was the coolest thing when I first saw them at MSY years ago!! Yay!! We can finally sit down!! Then my husband ruined it by saying "How do you know you're getting a fresh cover? What if it's just one piece of plastic going around and around?" He crushed my dreams, lol!


He's got a point though.


----------



## Megan

I've been in a soaping rut for months now. I've made one loaf of CP this year...I think it's the least soap I've made in probably three and a half years since I started. I've made a couple of MP loaves...but I still feel like I'm not accomplishing anything (which is hard for me). 
There are several reasons: mental health, the fact that my "soap room" isn't finished yet and has been this way for months (no overhead lights and only a space heater), winter blahs, busy with work and kids.
Hopefully I can turn it around soon, I do have a couple of shows later in the year but I was hoping to do more with 2022.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Megan said:


> I've been in a soaping rut for months now. I've made one loaf of CP this year...I think it's the least soap I've made in probably three and a half years since I started. I've made a couple of MP loaves...but I still feel like I'm not accomplishing anything (which is hard for me).
> There are several reasons: mental health, the fact that my "soap room" isn't finished yet and has been this way for months (no overhead lights and only a space heater), winter blahs, busy with work and kids.
> Hopefully I can turn it around soon, I do have a couple of shows later in the year but I was hoping to do more with 2022.


I hope you can ignite your pleasure you once had for soaping. I’m not sure if you CP soap method but maybe a small batch to switch things up.  The struggles are real hugs .


----------



## LynetteO

Another daughter rear ended while sitting at a red light! Sadly this time driver doesn’t have fabulous insurance. In fact his card information didn’t match his vehicle, but my daughter to distraught to notice. He had no license plate! We arrived in less than 10 just to see him drive away. He didn’t want police & doesn’t want insurance involved. Of course we called it in anyway to both but getting those calls as a parent from your frightened children, regardless of age, is unnerving. I think I’ve got 20 new gray hairs!


----------



## TheGecko

AliOop said:


> Awwww @Peachy Clean Soap I didn't read Relle's post that way at all - I took it as good clean ribbing, all in fun.
> 
> Well, as "clean" as any post about toilets can be.
> 
> And PS, yes, since you asked first, you get first dibs on the soap supplies. My husband will have NO CLUE what to do with them! Bring a truck, lol.



Dibs?   Soaps Supplies?  I have a Kia.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TheGecko said:


> Dibs?   Soaps Supplies?  I have a Kia.


Kia is great’ mine about a 45 minute drive from me.


----------



## AliOop

Well, if Peachy and Gecko had a road race to my soap supply cabinets, Gecko is a lot closer and would probably win. 

But it does seem to be moot for now - all healthy here (so far). Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Catscankim

The vendor coordinator at the last market that I did.

Every flipping time that you talk to her, it's like the first time she ever met you. It is really driving me crazy. The market that I did last month, SHE texted me and asked me if I could fill a spot. I said yes. Then I sent in the application and texted her asking where to send the money. I then got an online text interview. Finally I was like "you asked me!" She wanted pictures of my product (oh my gosh, again??).

Mind you, this was my first event with her, but our texts go back and forth for about a year. This was the first time I said yes.

She sent a message this afternoon for an event on April 2 "World Fair Street Party" looking for vendors. I text her back..."do you still have available spaces, I would like to rent a spot". She says "what type of product do you sell?" (literally lady, scroll back about 6 messages)

UGGGH

Again, back and forth on my product. Finally she says "which country will you represent with your soap?"

I only said "sorry, I guess I misunderstood your text asking if I wanted to be a vendor". The original message never said that vendors had to represent a country. I guess in retrospect it does lol, I figured food. But I just don't understand with all of the communication that we have had, and all of the pictures, that she would even send me a message asking who I was. Maybe I am seeing it all wrong. I dunno. But like I said, every day is a new day when she talks to me.


----------



## Misschief

Catscankim said:


> The vendor coordinator at the last market that I did.
> 
> Every flipping time that you talk to her, it's like the first time she ever met you. It is really driving me crazy. The market that I did last month, SHE texted me and asked me if I could fill a spot. I said yes. Then I sent in the application and texted her asking where to send the money. I then got an online text interview. Finally I was like "you asked me!" She wanted pictures of my product (oh my gosh, again??).
> 
> Mind you, this was my first event with her, but our texts go back and forth for about a year. This was the first time I said yes.
> 
> She sent a message this afternoon for an event on April 2 "World Fair Street Party" looking for vendors. I text her back..."do you still have available spaces, I would like to rent a spot". She says "what type of product do you sell?" (literally lady, scroll back about 6 messages)
> 
> UGGGH
> 
> Again, back and forth on my product. Finally she says "which country will you represent with your soap?"
> 
> I only said "sorry, I guess I misunderstood your text asking if I wanted to be a vendor". The original message never said that vendors had to represent a country. I guess in retrospect it does lol, I figured food. But I just don't understand with all of the communication that we have had, and all of the pictures, that she would even send me a message asking who I was. Maybe I am seeing it all wrong. I dunno. But like I said, every day is a new day when she talks to me.



I have to give kudos to our market organizers. They're amazing. That said, the main Farmers Market that I was thinking of attending is a whole 'nother thing. They're asking for paperwork they don't even require, like a Natural Health License number. I sell cosmetics; I have to register my recipes but I do not require any kind of license. Even the Bath & Body Guild has told me so. It's a juried market so EVERY SINGLE ITEM must be documented and juried before I would be allowed to sell it. 

I ain't got time for that kind of paperwork. I still work full time! I'm going to pass on that market even though I know I could sell out easily there.


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> She says "what type of product do you sell?" (literally lady, scroll back about 6 messages)



Depending on her phone and service provider she may not be able to “group” her text.


----------



## Lin19687

Missed seeing the Sunset tonight


----------



## justjacqui

Micromanagers! Grrr. 

I have worked at a company for over 11 years and the general manager has decided that every little thing regarding leave and working hours now needs to be approved by him. I needed to come in 1 hour late so I worked extra time earlier in the week in agreement with my direct manager but we didn't get the general manager to approve it. This morning I get a snarky email saying that everything needs to be approved and how many times do I need to be told. I work in a professional role with no customer contact that doesn't really matter what time I work.

Where is the trust after 11 years. So frustrating.


----------



## justjacqui

This is definitely a case of those that can do and those who can't micromanage! 

Unfortunately it looks like I am just going to have to deal with getting everything approved no matter how minor. Such a waste of time but maybe a good opportunity for some malicious compliance


----------



## TheGecko

justjacqui said:


> I have worked at a company for over 11 years and the general manager has decided that every little thing regarding leave and working hours now needs to be approved by him. I needed to come in 1 hour late so I worked extra time earlier in the week in agreement with my direct manager but we didn't get the general manager to approve it. This morning I get a snarky email saying that everything needs to be approved and how many times do I need to be told. I work in a professional role with no customer contact that doesn't really matter what time I work.
> 
> Where is the trust after 11 years. So frustrating.



Is this a new manager?  If not, has his chain of command changed?  Has there been a lot of problems with regard to leave and working hours?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@justjacqui Bake some cookies for your General Manager! That will show 'em!


----------



## justjacqui

TheGecko said:


> Is this a new manager?  If not, has his chain of command changed?  Has there been a lot of problems with regard to leave and working hours?


He has been the manager for a few years (owner's son   ) but around 18 months ago decided that he needed to approve my leave instead of my boss because one day I was on leave and he needed something and I wasn't there. I am always on time to work and haven't had any problems with leave previously. It is just micromanaging and today it just really frustrated me.


----------



## Lin19687

1st day with a Saturday off that there is no snow and good temps........ and it is rainy 

Oh and I have to go out and help one of the hens regurgitate


----------



## Catscankim

This world has gone crazy...

i walk into work yesterday at 7am and already had orders for a head scan on this guy: "hit on the head with a hammer by father". OK....I need coffee first. I walk past the patients room and he is wild. I grab my coffee and come back to the nurses station "whats with this guy" I ask. "Oh, he's ok. Family dispute. He's harmless". 

There is a cop with him, who the guy isn't incredibly thrilled with. Cop comes out to tell us that the guy just threw his urine all over the place. Take a sip of my coffee, "I'll be back, not in the mood for this crap." TOO EARLY

I come back about 15 minutes later trying to be all cheerful with this dude. I got him a warm blanket and all. He was super grateful at first. But pushing the stretcher down the hall....something snapped. I was screamed at and and called words that even I don't use.

I don't deal with this stuff. I'm done. So I turned the stretcher right back around and took him back to the ER. I didn't even say anything to him cause it's not worth it. He is screaming...get this girl away from me she is drunk. Look at her gray hair on top of her head and shes been sitting at the bar all night drunk. Do you want this girl to do your cat scan, she's on drugs and drunk.

for some reason though he was fixated on my gray roots coming in LOL. So guess what I am doing tomorrow? LOL

The second time I brought him back he was sleeping the whole time, as soon as he woke up and saw me he started it all over again. Mind you, he was in shackles and hand cuffs. The cop kept apologizing to me the entire time. I assured him that I'm used to it. His words don't bother me...except the gray hair thing LMBO. But again, back to the ER.

Third times a charm. ER doc got him good and snowed, and finally was able to do the scan. Geodon to the rescue!!

The day before one of our male nurses was slapped across the face by a female patient while he was taking her blood pressure.

A bunch of weeks ago I was grabbed by a patient twice (two different patients in the same night). The first one I told her that I was going to call the cops and she let go. She had my arm. The second one had me by my shirt and hair/ponytail. She just kept screaming at me about the pregnancy form I asked her to sign off on...with my hair in her fist. I pulled off my mask and put my glasses up with my free hand... I'm like "you let go of me or I'm gonna shut the door and it's just gonna be just me and you in here, DO.YOU.UNDERSTAND??"  She got it. Then she started crying.

These aren't psych patients, or demented patients. I'm used to that. These are just regular people. It's scary that regular people (not in any altered condition) just think they can act this way.

And I'm super cool with people. I might have a little bit of RBF going on, but I know how to talk to people and always treat them nice (warm blanket for the guy who tried to kill his father). Usually people tell me I'm nice, or gentle.....BEST IV STARTER IN THE WORLD. LOL.

But geeze. I feel like lately people just want to act out for everything anymore.


----------



## Megan

Someone threw a smoothie at my car! Like WHO DOES THAT??! 

I was driving down the road, there was no one in front of me for a mile, all of a sudden when a car passes me on the other side I hear something hit my driver's side front (around the mirror). I was on autopilot, so it stunned me. I didn't get a good look at the car or anything, because it was so sudden. I see it on the window, it looks like an orange smoothie. I'll admit I was confused...but for where all the cars were...there is no way it was an accident on their part, they purposefully launched a full smoothie cup at my car for some reason.

Luckily the car wash was right around the corner so I swung around to wash it off before it dried. 

Unluckily, the smoothie cup scraped my car pretty bad...this car is only a year old and I'm having nothing but bad luck with it. The other day a giant concrete rock crashed through the front grill as I was driving down the highway. The week before I caught my passenger side roll bar on the corner of a curb and it tore off (this was admittedly my fault though). I think I need to sage the darn thing!



Catscankim said:


> His words don't bother me...except the gray hair thing LMBO. But again, back to the ER.



Don't let that bother you! Glitter is gorgeous!
I've had people start mentioning my glitter recently...I don't pay it any mind. The ones I have finally stretch the full 2.5 feet to the end of my hair, so they've been there approximately since my first two kids were born haha!

I also want to say, thank you for what you do and I'm sorry that people are being so insufferable.


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> This world has gone crazy...



It's been that way for quite awhile.  A friend posted an article from some shrink on Saturday that says Will Smith is a victim of "unresolved trauma"; I think he's an ongoing victim of Domestic Violence, but that still doesn't excuse his actions.  

Our country hasn't been this divided since the Civil War, but at least the divide was fairly understandable with issues of slavery and state's rights. Today...it's...it's like watching a derailed train in slow motion plowing through everything and seeing folks on the sidelines clapping and cheering at all the death and destruction.


----------



## Catscankim

Megan said:


> Don't let that bother you! Glitter is gorgeous!
> I've had people start mentioning my glitter recently...I don't pay it any mind. The ones I have finally stretch the full 2.5 feet to the end of my hair, so they've been there approximately since my first two kids were born haha!
> 
> I also want to say, thank you for what you do and I'm sorry that people are being so insufferable.


I usually dye it. Nothing crazy, just the natural color of my hair. I've been working so much lately its been hard to keep up with it. Plus my hair is long so it takes two boxes to dye it all.

Sorry about the smoothie on your car. Who does that? That's why I like my old truck. It doesn't bother me when I get a scratch. A comcast guy a few years ago backed into my car with his truck out side of the pool room one day. Now THAT bothered me because to this day the tailgate won't go down. I never got it fixed because I always planned to get another truck, but that hasn't happened yet. Plus the prices of cars now...I will run her into the ground before I get another car.

I hit a tire on the turnpike last year. You know, the shredded up truck tires you see all the time. I couldn't avoid it. The car in front of me hit it first and it came flying back at me. I'm just thankful that it didn't go through my windshield. I got home and the front bumper of my truck was half off. I just pulled it the rest of the way off and called it a day. Funny thing was, the whole time I kept hearing a noise as I was driving...it was the (vinyl?)  bumper curled up under my car dragging along the road lol. Don't get me started on the pebbles that fly out of the back of dump trucks....I have a nice ding on my windshield from that directly in my field of view. I'd go insane if I had a pretty new car lol.


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> I usually dye it. Nothing crazy,



My hair is mostly silver...I just put dark purple streaks in it.


----------



## SoapLover1

TheGecko said:


> It's been that way for quite awhile.  A friend posted an article from some shrink on Saturday that says Will Smith is a victim of "unresolved trauma"; I think he's an ongoing victim of Domestic Violence, but that still doesn't excuse his actions.
> 
> Our country hasn't been this divided since the Civil War, but at least the divide was fairly understandable with issues of slavery and state's rights. Today...it's...it's like watching a derailed train in slow motion plowing through everything and seeing folks on the sidelines clapping and cheering at all the death and destruction.


PRAY!!! Blessings!


----------



## Catscankim

Noisy neighbors!!

I don't understand how they can stand their own noise. They moved in right about the beginning of covid, so its been I guess two years.

When the contractors unceremoniously ripped down the forest back there, I couldn't wait until construction was over so we could have some peace and quiet again in our sleepy little neighborhood. 

They are a cute little family: 2 adults, two kids. It started with the parties. Not big drinking parties, just family stuff. But the blaring music and bounce houses, etc. I was talking to my friend and he made fun of me "how dare they have fun". Ok I get it, I was being a fuddy duddy and I miss my forest. Plus it was covid, so I figured mom and dad were home for that and needed stuff to do with the kids. 

I have gotten used to the 4 days a week party at their house. They do wrap it up when the sun goes down. Although it is still weird to me that all 4 of them still wear their n95s in their own back yard, but who am I to judge.

About a year ago they got a dog. I thought it was a puppy so I ignored the constant barking. By now a year later I am realizing that it is a yappy dog that they apparently leave outside because it probably gets on their nerves as well.

Last night at around 10pm I am sitting on the back porch talking on the phone. For at least 2 hours this dog was barking. My friend says "WILL YOU JUST GO IN THE HOUSE TO TALK?? It's all I can hear."

Finally I'm like "oh my gosh shut up already!!" SIIIILLLLENCE. At first I felt terrible. I don't want to start a battle, or even worse a battle over people being too loud...I KNOW my voice carries. how embarrassed would I feel if one of the neighbors screamed for me to shut up lol. But just then, all the neighbors one by one started shouting out "Thank you!"

A little proud of myself for stopping it last night....6am this morning it started all over again and has been going on for 4 hours straight now.


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> Noisy neighbors!!



The single dude upstairs with a waterbed...swish swish swish swish swish.  One night I got pissed off and beat on the ceiling with a broom handle and shouted "Hurry up and c-- already!"  We ended up having a good laugh about it and I helped him moved the bed to the other bedroom since my Dad worked nights.

Neighbors had a rooster. It wasn't a huge deal until another neighbor moved in who worked construction, who, when he got up at 3am, would turn on his bathroom light. His very bright bathroom light that was on the east side. The rooster though the sun was coming up. It took about a week of shooting it in the butt with a BB Rifle before it learned the difference between a bathroom light and the sun.

Current neighbors. She has 'issues'...he's an alcoholic. He's been arrested a few times...DUII, domestic violence. The last two years have been hell. He had just got home when Covid hit. Unable to work because his industry was shut down, he turned into Mr Handyman. It started with his yard...weeding and feeding, out with his little bucket digging up weeds. Caught him one night out with a flashlight digging up our weeds so they wouldn't 'seed' his lawn. No...stay off our property, we like our weeds, it's the only green thing growing. Then he started complaining about our cats...I let them out for about an hour in the morning when I'm home. He was upset because one of them likes to jump up on one of his plant shelves...one that he doesn't use. No, the cat doesn't eat the plants. No, the cat doesn't move anything. No, the cat doesn't scratch anything. But he saw the cat up there. Dude...that cat is the reason why neither of us have mice. Then he complained that we need to wash our vehicles...makes the neighbor hood look bad. And our bushes need to be trimmed (I threated him with bodily harm if he touched them...those suckers keep our electric bill down during the summer). And our arcadia screen door needs to be replaced (we know). And how we need to build a privacy fence for our back patio...that we have never used because we are on the corner and it's pretty much part of our neighbor's front yard and useless.

I was almost grateful when he started drinking again.  Until the fighting started again.


----------



## Catscankim

Its Tuesday. TUESDAY!! They are back there setting up for another party. These people are freakin insane!

I feel like Mrs. Kravitz LOL LOL. I have off for a few days, so what better is there to do?

I have all my plans set out for my challenge soap, but waiting for my wsp order to get here with my new fo's. UPS usually comes around 1, so keeping my fingers crossed that I can get this started this afternoon. Maybe I can focus my energy on that. I went out to work on my garden, but got annoyed.

It's like a kids bday party out there every day. I like music. I even like their spanish music. Eventually though, they are gonna start blasting it out there and it's going to drown out my own music inside my house. Balloons and everything. I guess living their life to the fullest. I dunno. I have no explanation for this. The kids don't go outside with the other kids in the neighborhood. They don't ride bikes, don't play ball.

The dog is going nuts. Don't get me wrong, Abby used to let her inner wolf out occasionally WOOOooooooooooooooooo. And she was deaf, so never got to hear the rest of the neighborhood pack call back at her LOL. But this is yap, yap yap yap yap for hours on end into the night. I don't think the dog ever sleeps.

Maybe I can mail them a letter....

Dear Mr. and Mrs. Noisypants....


Sincerely,
Tired Neighbors

edit...I don't think they would care.

edit again:  Its 7 hours later from the original message,  and the dog is still barking


----------



## JuLeeRenee

I could keep yall here for a while telling you about my neighbors. I will refrain and just say I want my porch back. I am tired of my neighbors (which happens to be my landlord) packages cluttering up my porch. Someone please take all electronics away from him and his wife.


----------



## Megan

Can I jump on the bad neighbor bandwagon? The guy comes on our property to snoop around...haven't caught him in a while...but we are going to put up more cameras...sigh. Calls the city on us every chance he gets...I don't know why he can't just get a life. We're quiet, mind our own business, don't keep trash in the yard or anything (although he claims we do to get the city to come out and look)...he just doesn't like our "aesthetic" I guess. Also, he's just a racist old kook (he's exchanged words that make that clear)...so there's that. I do have some good neighbors though, they've been encouraging through our struggle with him.


----------



## lianasouza

Catscankim said:


> Finally I'm like "oh my gosh shut up already!!" SIIIILLLLENCE. At first I felt terrible. I don't want to start a battle, or even worse a battle over people being too loud...I KNOW my voice carries. how embarrassed would I feel if one of the neighbors screamed for me to shut up lol. But just then, all the neighbors one by one started shouting out "Thank you!"



Something similar happened where I live. After months and months of "this (12 year old) girl is on fireeeeeeee", someone finally told her to shut up and I was happy to join the screaming crowd! It was cathartic and efective, now I can hear her rehearsing only a few hours a week.


----------



## ArcticBanshee

I just received a delivery from BB, in which the mica jars had opened and the FO bottles had leaked. I wrote them and send pictures of the mess, and they are sending out replacements.
But what I would like to gripe about is, why do FO and EO manufacturing companies not seal bottles under the caps like cooking oil companies do?? I mean even if you wrap up the bottles with electrical tape, if the bottle wants to leak, it’s gonna leak.
Sigh.


----------



## Catscankim

Megan said:


> Can I jump on the bad neighbor bandwagon? The guy comes on our property to snoop around...haven't caught him in a while...but we are going to put up more cameras...sigh. Calls the city on us every chance he gets...I don't know why he can't just get a life. We're quiet, mind our own business, don't keep trash in the yard or anything (although he claims we do to get the city to come out and look)...he just doesn't like our "aesthetic" I guess. Also, he's just a racist old kook (he's exchanged words that make that clear)...so there's that. I do have some good neighbors though, they've been encouraging through our struggle with him.


Sounds like my old neighbor back in philly. He complained about everything, and called the city on me about a weed in my driveway. I explained to the city guy about the neighbors shenanigans. He just laughed, shook his head and left. Darned straight i watered and even fertilized that weed from then on in.

Then one day he knocked on my door to tell me that my 7 year old was playing with the n***** across the street. I told him i was gonna knock him off the stoop. Kids dont care about color. Why you gonna teach them that?? We got into a heated arguement about it. Mom of the kids came to my house later to thank me because she heard the whole thing. I felt so bad because she heard his words.

Last year my daughter called me to tell me “Mr Ed“ died. GOOD!! Its about time, the miserable old [pick a four letter word]. He was old when i lived there in the 90’s. Miserable ppl always seem to live forever.

Every year i always did a flower border along my wall. He always complained. One year i did all red white and blue. He complained about that too. So the next year i did all black petunias. He sprayed roundup on them. What a miserable human.


----------



## Megan

lianasouza said:


> Something similar happened where I live. After months and months of "this (12 year old) girl is on fireeeeeeee", someone finally told her to shut up and I was happy to join the screaming crowd! It was cathartic and efective, now I can hear her rehearsing only a few hours a week.


I kind of feel bad for the girl...but I'm glad she still sings (at a more reasonable schedule for community living).


----------



## BattleGnome

The neighbor’s dog.

sweet, well mannered pup. Doesn’t approach. They let it out at night, off leash. It’s a breed that does well with the snow (Samoyed/st Bernard mix?) and he’s never run in front of cars that I’ve seen. 

my husband leaves the house at 3am. Three times this week he opened the door to barking at the end of the driveway. Today I had the same at 6am. I would have had better luck scraping frosting off my car this morning. How the @#$& am I supposed to see a white dog in the road? Smart dog stayed 10 yards away and moved close to my front door while I was pulling out but how long can you trust the luck?

I need to add the police non-emergency line to my phone. We don’t have a dedicated animal control number


----------



## lianasouza

Megan said:


> I kind of feel bad for the girl...



I know it was something horrible to do, specially to a kid. I used to sing in choirs, so I know the importance of vocal exercises and rehearsing, but she was overdoing it after she performed on TV.
The girl is much nicer to everyone after that, which I didn't expect.


----------



## melinda48

Catscankim said:


> Sounds like my old neighbor back in philly. He complained about everything, and called the city on me about a weed in my driveway. I explained to the city guy about the neighbors shenanigans. He just laughed, shook his head and left. Darned straight i watered and even fertilized that weed from then on in.
> 
> Then one day he knocked on my door to tell me that my 7 year old was playing with the n***** across the street. I told him i was gonna knock him off the stoop. Kids dont care about color. Why you gonna teach them that?? We got into a heated arguement about it. Mom of the kids came to my house later to thank me because she heard the whole thing. I felt so bad because she heard his words.
> 
> Last year my daughter called me to tell me “Mr Ed“ died. GOOD!! Its about time, the miserable old [pick a four letter word]. He was old when i lived there in the 90’s. Miserable ppl always seem to live forever.
> 
> Every year i always did a flower border along my wall. He always complained. One year i did all red white and blue. He complained about that too. So the next year i did all black petunias. He sprayed roundup on them. What a miserable human.


Sorry but I have to wonder what made him so unhappy. People are not naturally awful; life events make them that way.


----------



## TheGecko

Taxes.


----------



## Megan

Good news: My family might be going to Disney this year...I haven't been in like 27 years, so I'm stoked...my almost kindergarteners will be stoked too.

Bad news: I tell my hubby, "hey, you can't schedule the vacation for the second Saturday of the month from May-July, because I have a craft show"...his response "who cares about your craft show?" I was like "me obviously".

I spend so much of my time lifting him up and helping him with his endeavors... so it's a little disheartening. Also, I do well at my craft shows! It's not like I go there and sit around losing money all day...I do need to do MORE of them, which I was working my way up to this year since everything seemed to be getting back to normal. I also like getting out there for the most part.

Then he comes back with "well, I guess we aren't going"...I was like yeah, because I need you to schedule it around one day of any particular month...right...  As long as he doesn't tell our kids and then take it away, I'm fine with either way.

So we might be going, we might not...but he's on my bad behavior list for the time being.


----------



## TheGecko

Megan said:


> I spend so much of my time lifting him up and helping him with his endeavors... so it's a little disheartening.



You want me to have a bit of a 'come-to-Jesus' talk with him?  My husband will tell that I'm really good at it and I promise to only bring one flying monkey and my smallest can of Whoop-Ass.  And I won't make him cry (I made one of my husband's doctors cry, but he deserved it).


----------



## Megan

TheGecko said:


> You want me to have a bit of a 'come-to-Jesus' talk with him?  My husband will tell that I'm really good at it and I promise to only bring one flying monkey and my smallest can of Whoop-Ass.  And I won't make him cry (I made one of my husband's doctors cry, but he deserved it).


LOL...I appreciate it. 
I'm getting better at handling his "bad behavior" moments like this. When I was younger I let him walk all over me (I wouldn't have come back with the "me obviously" or the retort about scheduling it around a single day), but as time goes on I'm learning to stick up for myself and say the inside things out loud.
...I might have to bring you in if he pulls a tells the kids it's my fault moment though...I don't really think he'll do this but my brain goes to worst case scenario pretty fast.

He's really not a bad guy overall...but he does have moments like this where I have no idea where it's coming from. Maybe a cultural difference...maybe his mom didn't hug him enough when he was a kid...who knows.


----------



## melinda48

Megan said:


> LOL...I appreciate it.
> I'm getting better at handling his "bad behavior" moments like this. When I was younger I let him walk all over me (I wouldn't have come back with the "me obviously" or the retort about scheduling it around a single day), but as time goes on I'm learning to stick up for myself and say the inside things out loud.
> ...I might have to bring you in if he pulls a tells the kids it's my fault moment though...I don't really think he'll do this but my brain goes to worst case scenario pretty fast.
> 
> He's really not a bad guy overall...but he does have moments like this where I have no idea where it's coming from. Maybe a cultural difference...maybe his mom didn't hug him enough when he was a kid...who knows.


You may want to wait until your children are just a few years older. Little ones get tired pretty fast and can make their families and everyone areound them miserable. I’m not trying to shoot down you plans but,, speaking from our experience and that of many many of our relatives in Florida (they buy annual passes and go quite often). Our son and his wife had their honeymoon at DisneyWorld but waited until their kids were 14, 11, and 8 before they took them. Their reasoning was that it was so expensive that they wanted the kids and themselves to enjoy every minute. As regards your husband; mine was from a family that was full of smart asses and were not “warm” with each other. My family was opposite. At one point, I had to sit him down and tell him how much it hurt me when he made snarky comments. He listened and, over rtime, improved vastly. He has become more considerate in his comments and I have become more of a smart-ass. We have been married for 52 years - just takes some patience.


----------



## Catscankim

melinda48 said:


> You may want to wait until your children are just a few years older.


Nah, the place is built for kindergarteners. I think its a perfect time. Then they think all of the characters are real, and really enjoy themselves. And they are only open until like 9. Then you can go back to the hotel and the pooped-out kids fall asleep and you can do adult stuff...like drink LOL.

At the end of the day they have a parade...every.single.day. Trust me, I did not see one sleepy, whiney kid at the parade.


----------



## dibbles

A few times over the last year or so, during the checkout for an order I've had a 'tip the staff' option pop up. I understand that many small businesses are struggling and maybe trying to offset their increased prices, but this is quite off-putting to me. Enough that I will look elsewhere for what I want before I order from that place again. Up until today, I've given a small tip - and felt resentful and a little taken advantage of for doing it. For the first time I didn't leave a tip for products I ordered and feel a little like a jerk for not doing it. I want to/try to support small business when I can, but if they need to raise their prices a little I would rather see that than be asked for a tip - charge what you need to and think is a fair price for your products. I'm just wondering if you all have seen this too, and what are your feelings about it? If you sell, is this something you would consider in lieu of raising prices and, if so, help me understand why.


----------



## lyschelw

dibbles said:


> A few times over the last year or so, during the checkout for an order I've had a 'tip the staff' option pop up. I understand that many small businesses are struggling and maybe trying to offset their increased prices, but this is quite off-putting to me. Enough that I will look elsewhere for what I want before I order from that place again. Up until today, I've given a small tip - and felt resentful and a little taken advantage of for doing it. For the first time I didn't leave a tip for products I ordered and feel a little like a jerk for not doing it. I want to/try to support small business when I can, but if they need to raise their prices a little I would rather see that than be asked for a tip - charge what you need to and think is a fair price for your products. I'm just wondering if you all have seen this too, and what are your feelings about it? If you sell, is this something you would consider in lieu of raising prices and, if so, help me understand why.


I actually feel the same way.  I don't know why but it always makes me a little angry.  We don't even collect for anything on the site because I am afraid it will give the same feeling to people.  I don't know why it puts me in such a bad mood.  I know I have the right not to give a tip but then I feel like a bum.


----------



## rdc1978

dibbles said:


> A few times over the last year or so, during the checkout for an order I've had a 'tip the staff' option pop up. I understand that many small businesses are struggling and maybe trying to offset their increased prices, but this is quite off-putting to me. Enough that I will look elsewhere for what I want before I order from that place again. Up until today, I've given a small tip - and felt resentful and a little taken advantage of for doing it. For the first time I didn't leave a tip for products I ordered and feel a little like a jerk for not doing it. I want to/try to support small business when I can, but if they need to raise their prices a little I would rather see that than be asked for a tip - charge what you need to and think is a fair price for your products. I'm just wondering if you all have seen this too, and what are your feelings about it? If you sell, is this something you would consider in lieu of raising prices and, if so, help me understand why.



I'm curious about where you've seen this.  I've seen it for food orders and I'll tip because I know it takes work to put my order together, I know places are struggling and I'd tip in restaurant but I've never seen it in any other context.  

I can totally understand your feelings.


----------



## Hope Ann

dibbles said:


> A few times over the last year or so, during the checkout for an order I've had a 'tip the staff' option pop up. I understand that many small businesses are struggling and maybe trying to offset their increased prices, but this is quite off-putting to me.



This annoys me greatly as well, but some systems have that tip prompt built into programming and it can't be turned off.

Hope


----------



## lyschelw

rdc1978 said:


> I'm curious about where you've seen this.  I've seen it for food orders and I'll tip because I know it takes work to put my order together, I know places are struggling and I'd tip in restaurant but I've never seen it in any other context.
> 
> I can totally understand your feelings.


I see it on various websites.  I can't remember where off the top of my head.  It is generally something that I only get once in awhile, like a piece for a curtain rod.  And I think it was once at a place that sold all bamboo products.  And I totally agree with you.  If it is for wait staff then we do at least 20% as I know that their base pay is miniscule.


----------



## linne1gi

dibbles said:


> A few times over the last year or so, during the checkout for an order I've had a 'tip the staff' option pop up. I understand that many small businesses are struggling and maybe trying to offset their increased prices, but this is quite off-putting to me. Enough that I will look elsewhere for what I want before I order from that place again. Up until today, I've given a small tip - and felt resentful and a little taken advantage of for doing it. For the first time I didn't leave a tip for products I ordered and feel a little like a jerk for not doing it. I want to/try to support small business when I can, but if they need to raise their prices a little I would rather see that than be asked for a tip - charge what you need to and think is a fair price for your products. I'm just wondering if you all have seen this too, and what are your feelings about it? If you sell, is this something you would consider in lieu of raising prices and, if so, help me understand why.


I hate that when I go to Panera Bread, they literally ask for a tip every time.  You go to the counter to order your food, pick it up when it’s ready, and bus your table. How is a tip justified?


----------



## dibbles

@rdc1978 I always tip for restaurants. I tip for my hair and other services. In this case (3 different companies) they are all soap supply/equipment related. I placed a nearly $200 order, then was asked if I wanted to tip. A tip option wasn't always available on one, the other two it was my first time ordering from them so I don't know if it was added or not. This is just something new, from small businesses that make their own products, not resellers and not large companies that have a lot of (or any) employees. I'd prefer not to name the companies because I do like all three and the products they offer. The tip thing just isn't sitting right with me at this moment.

@linne1gi I don't have a problem tipping at a place like Panera, but it is an option for you if you choose not to. The staff still prepares your food, wipes off your table after you leave even if you clear your dishes, clean the bathrooms, keep the coffee pot full, etc. Tipping for restaurant employees is a common practice because they are generally paid so poorly. And also, they have to deal with the public who are often times less than kind to them.


----------



## linne1gi

dibbles said:


> @rdc1978 I always tip for restaurants. I tip for my hair and other services. In this case (3 different companies) they are all soap supply/equipment related. I placed a nearly $200 order, then was asked if I wanted to tip. A tip option wasn't always available on one, the other two it was my first time ordering from them so I don't know if it was added or not. This is just something new, from small businesses that make their own products, not resellers and not large companies that have a lot of (or any) employees. I'd prefer not to name the companies because I do like all three and the products they offer. The tip thing just isn't sitting right with me at this moment.
> 
> @linne1gi I don't have a problem tipping at a place like Panera, but it is an option for you if you choose not to. The staff still prepares your food, wipes off your table after you leave even if you clear your dishes, clean the bathrooms, keep the coffee pot full, etc. Tipping for restaurant employees is a common practice because they are generally paid so poorly. And also, they have to deal with the public who are often times less than kind to them.


Dealing with the public should garner more money! That’s for sure, speaking after 40 years as a RN.


----------



## AliOop

@dibbles I would let them know how you feel, perhaps through an anonymous review?


----------



## Kiti Williams

dibbles said:


> A few times over the last year or so, during the checkout for an order I've had a 'tip the staff' option pop up. I understand that many small businesses are struggling and maybe trying to offset their increased prices, but this is quite off-putting to me. Enough that I will look elsewhere for what I want before I order from that place again. Up until today, I've given a small tip - and felt resentful and a little taken advantage of for doing it. For the first time I didn't leave a tip for products I ordered and feel a little like a jerk for not doing it. I want to/try to support small business when I can, but if they need to raise their prices a little I would rather see that than be asked for a tip - charge what you need to and think is a fair price for your products. I'm just wondering if you all have seen this too, and what are your feelings about it? If you sell, is this something you would consider in lieu of raising prices and, if so, help me understand why.


 I had that happen on my last mail order, 15% tip, listed after the amount charged for the brackets!


----------



## dibbles

AliOop said:


> @dibbles I would let them know how you feel, perhaps through an anonymous review?


The only problem with that is I wouldn't want to leave a negative review - they are all good companies with excellent products and customer service. Also very small businesses and I don't think my review would be anonymous to them. I also don't think there is a general review for the company and it would have to go under the product itself - which I am more than happy with. I hate it when I'm looking at something on Amazon and see 'one star' reviews, only to read that the reviewer is rating the Amazon driver that ran over the petunias rather than the product they received. So I wouldn't consider leaving negative comments for any of these vendors. They have made a business decision for reasons of their own. I was just wondering if anyone else has been encountering this and if I am feeling a bit annoyed alone or with company.



Kiti Williams said:


> I had that happen on my last mail order, 15% tip, listed after the amount charged for the brackets!


You were just charged a tip without your knowlege?


----------



## cerelife

I've run across this in a few online small businesses, usually with a message about how times are hard and tips would be greatly appreciated. This is a little frustrating when buying from a new company - like "I get where you're coming from, but what if I hate your product?" And this has happened; paid full price + shipping + tip for an inferior product. But I would have felt like a troll if I _hadn't_ tipped! I would prefer if they just added the extra cost to the item so I could make a decision if I liked the higher price without guilt involved at checkout.
I kind of have to agree with @linne1gi  on the chain restaurants who ask for a tip upfront when there is no wait service. Even Subway does this - I stand in line to order my sandwich to go and am asked for a tip at checkout. The workers in these places are making at least minimum wage (as opposed to server wages) and while they certainly deserve a higher wage I wonder if they actually get a percentage of those 'tips'.
Which leads me to another disturbing tendency I've noticed post-Covid with more 'fine-dining' privately owned restaurants. We've noticed recently that a 20% gratuity is automatically added to the bill even for a party of 2 (myself and my husband) almost everywhere. We don't really check our bill closely, so we were tipping another 25& on top of that for a 45% tip! Yeah, I know we're clueless since it took me complaining at work about how much the prices had gone up and someone telling me about the added gratuity. When we went back and checked out receipts, yep...that was the problem!


----------



## Whillow

Same experience here I have had this on a parrot food store locally for me.   The thing is; I order online, pay on line and then pick up.  Not sure why it automatically comes up.  Parrot food is expensive LOL.  I should actually go in and purchase it, I wonder if it would automatically come up on the card reader like it does for restaurants.  I do understand he is a small business and it is a little niche-y, so I will tip him so he stays in business and I don't have to go to a big box store, but I do resent it... Thought it was just me that experienced this.


----------



## Kiti Williams

dibbles said:


> The only problem with that is I wouldn't want to leave a negative review - they are all good companies with excellent products and services. Also very small businesses and I don't think my review would be anonymous to them. I also don't think there is a general review for the company and it would have to go under the product itself - which I am more than happy with. I hate it when I'm looking at something on Amazon and see 'one star' reviews, only to read that the reviewer is rating the Amazon driver that ran over the petunias rather than the product they received. So I wouldn't consider leaving negative comments for any of these vendors. They have made a business decision for reasons of their own. I was just wondering if anyone else has been encountering this and if I am feeling a bit annoyed alone or with company.
> 
> 
> You were just charged a tip without your knowlege?


Yes, they did.  I was added into the price and didn't show as a tip until I got my order confirmation.  I will not be ordering from them again.


----------



## earlene

linne1gi said:


> I hate that when I go to Panera Bread, they literally ask for a tip every time.  You go to the counter to order your food, pick it up when it’s ready, and bus your table. How is a tip justified?


Not all Panera's are 100% self serve & self bus.  I don't recall which states, exactly, but there is at least one state where I've been to Paneras that bring the food to the table.  I was quite surprised.  But for the most part, most of them that I visit are always as you describe.


Kiti Williams said:


> I had that happen on my last mail order, 15% tip, listed after the amount charged for the brackets!


Why would purchasing brackets be a tippable purchase!?!  I would have complained, possibly contacted the company via phone or online chat, whatever was available.  I would probably look more closely at their website for any statement that tips are automatically added, and if there is not such statement on the site, I'd probably challenge the charge with my credit card company, too.

ETA:  I also meant to say that tipping is a unique practice more common in the US that in some other countries.  If the employers pay a livable wage, which is rare in restaurants in the US in many states, then tips would not be necessary for those employees to live above poverty level.

I learned long ago that tipping is supposed to be a reward for good service, not a right by virtue of being employed in a service industry.  That is still the way I look at what tipping is meant to do, and I really hate it when tips are automatically suggested at percentages higher than I believe is warranted by the service I received.  I also hate it when tips are calculated based on the entire bill, taxes included.  That is just wrong! I was taught the tip is calculated based on the price of the food pre-taxes, but so many restaurants are now figuring those percentages based on the after taxes bill.  I won't pay tips based on anything other than the service I received and the base price of the food.

And to tip an employee who works at a retail store and goes and gets the product I requested (say for example when I go to an auto parts store & need something that they keep in the back and not out on the shelves) there is absolutely no justification for expecting a tip for that service.  That is part of their job; it is one of the duties expected of them by their employer and is most likely written into their job description (I used to participate in writing or updating job descriptions, so I know a bit about them).

When stores went from open to the public pre-CoVid, to placing online orders & picking up in the parking lot while an employee brought the item out to the customer, the company may have suffered and so, too did some employees.  But those employees who were pulling the product and taking it out to the car to the customer were still being paid their regular wage, were they not?  Why would a customer have to tip a retail store employee?  They aren't paid a sub-standard wage that relies on tips like in the restaurant business.  (Speaking of the US only because I know it is not the same all over the world when we talk about how restaurant workers are paid.)


----------



## Kiti Williams

@earlene Why would purchasing brackets be a tippable purchase!?! I would have complained, possibly contacted the company via phone or online chat, whatever was available. I would probably look more closely at their website for any statement that tips are automatically added, and if there is not such statement on the site, I'd probably challenge the charge with my credit card company, too.

I didn't catch it right away, by the time the confirmation came, it was a week after the funds were debited.  I will keep an eye out for this next time.


----------



## Kiti Williams

Whillow said:


> Same experience here I have had this on a parrot food store locally for me.   The thing is; I order online, pay on line and then pick up.  Not sure why it automatically comes up.  Parrot food is expensive LOL.  I should actually go in and purchase it, I wonder if it would automatically come up on the card reader like it does for restaurants.  I do understand he is a small business and it is a little niche-y, so I will tip him so he stays in business and I don't have to go to a big box store, but I do resent it... Thought it was just me that experienced this.



I use mail order for my parrot's food.  I  purchase from the Mazuri site.  Yes, it is expensive, but worth it to keep them in ultimate health.


----------



## TheGecko

I'm supposed to be on vacation.  It's been on the calendar since October.  Was planning on visiting my oldest daughter until she texted on Friday that her partner had just tested positive for Covid.  $200 for late cancellation on the hotel.

So okay...staycation.  NOT!  I'm going into work because our receptionist needs to take her dog to the vet so she won't be in.  And our office manager was up until 3am helping his girlfriend find her dog so he won't be in.  Accountant "K's" husband can't drive her to work so she won't be in.  Accountant "B" won't be in because he and his girlfriend are looking at wedding venues in the afternoon.  Accountant "Z" won't be in because it's the third week of her vacation that she scheduled a few months ago.

And Accountant "K" is big time on my poop list for texting me at 9:34 last night about dental insurance that we JUST signed her up for on Friday!!!  I told her on Friday that it would be a week before we got a number for her and I told her again that it would be a week, but she wants details so she can follow up and schedule an appointment.  What the heck?!?  What part of I'm on vacation, it's holiday, and it's 9:30pm do you NOT understand?!?

I am so pissed off right now.  The receptionist whined back:  "My dogs health is very important to me and my son.  I don't have anyone to help me out here in Oregon."  Really?  What about your live-in boyfriend who knocked you up?

Accountant "B" is coming in...he'll just meet his fiancé at the venue.

*UPDATE*

Accountant "B" apologized for not managing his schedule better.  Accountant "Z", who was supposed to be 'working from home' this week since her vacation overlapped mine and mine was scheduled first is still out of state and won't be home until Thursday...they decided to extend their stay.  I had a feeling that things weren't going to work out which is why I spent four hours yesterday afternoon doing payroll.  If my vacation had gone as planned, there wouldn't have been anyone to do payroll.

Had a closed door meeting with the boss.  He is pretty pissed at the situation too, asked me if I wanted him to fire the receptionist over 'oh woe is me'...I said no because I'm on vacation, but we definitely need to make some changes...he'll leave the details to me.

I also told him that I was mad him too, that he needed to start reading my emails.  He looked blank until I reminded him that he called me this morning about how I made a mistake on someone's payroll blah blah blah and had he read my email, he would have KNOWN that I hadn't made a mistake, that in fact I hadn't run the payroll because there was some confusion.  I told him, if I send you an email there is a **** good reason for it.  He apologized.

All my time is to be entered as Overtime.  I don't have to come in until next Tuesday and all my time off is covered (I was going to be short on my PTO).


----------



## lenarenee

ArcticBanshee said:


> I just received a delivery from BB, in which the mica jars had opened and the FO bottles had leaked. I wrote them and send pictures of the mess, and they are sending out replacements.
> But what I would like to gripe about is, why do FO and EO manufacturing companies not seal bottles under the caps like cooking oil companies do?? I mean even if you wrap up the bottles with electrical tape, if the bottle wants to leak, it’s gonna leak.
> Sigh.


I wonder if the type of seal they use on lotions and stuff would disintegrate because of the fragrance oil; fragrances are known to eat through a lot of plastics.


----------



## TheGecko

lenarenee said:


> I wonder if the type of seal they use on lotions and stuff would disintegrate because of the fragrance oil; fragrances are known to eat through a lot of plastics.


BB packages their FOs/EOs in glass and then seal the caps with electrical tape.  My guess is that that package was heavily abused.  It should be noted that BB now has stoppers in their bottles.


----------



## TheGecko

$264 for a new battery!!!  I have a ‘15 Kia Optima…Thursday and today it would start, all indications a bad battery.  Checked online and stopped at O’Reillys; $229 because it;s a special battery.  I’m not liking it, but I pull out my card and ask it they can go ahead and install it?  On no, it’s a difficult install and I need to take it to a ‘professional’ and they start to ring me up and I’m like…NO.  I’m not buying a battery and then having to haul it around.  I’m figuring I’ll have to go to a Kia dealer since it’s so ‘difficult’…they said to call Battery X-Change.  Yes, they have my battery in stock…$264.  Can you install it?  Yes, we can for……no, if you’re going to charge me to install it, then I just pay $229 at O’Reillys.  No ma’am, there will be no additional charge.  

It was THREE nuts…one on each post and the tab.  That was the ‘difficult’ install.  I’m calling O’Reillys tomorrow or Tuesday when the manager is in.


----------



## Catscankim

I have so many gripes right now LOL. I haven't posted any in a while, so this might be long because I have a tendency to be long winded.

My biggest gripe right now... 

So when my boss was retiring, it was already known that I was taking her place. I jumped right in and did what I knew to do. But the thing is, she knew she was retiring and didn't keep up on anything. Like a lot of IMPORTANT things. More on that later maybe. 

My point of telling you that is that it is keeping me really busy.

Backing up, we will call him Bob lol. So this tech Bob is about 3 years out of school, but brilliant. A trauma surgeon walked past us one day and called us the dream team (gave bob a huge head). He works just like me (I trained him). He is fast and completely great at scanning.

So I tell "the people" (what we call management), that I want him to take my place when I take MY bosses place. The people are like no. He isn't experienced enough, and has a bit of a temper (so do I, like I said we are exactly alike). I fought tooth and nail. Finally got the ok, but as fate would have it, his wife was having a baby and was high-risk. She definitely wears the pants in the family...although she doesn't work nor has held a formal job outside of making custom cups. I'm not gonna go into all of that. So he calls me while he is on baby leave "so is this lead tech thing really a thing? Cause its not even posted." Like really pissy and tells me he can get a job anywhere. Have to have the conversation that the grass isn't always greener on the other side.... I tell him that the position being held back, because he cannot apply for a position while he is on FMLA. I'm basically keeping the department short by one tech until he comes back.

So he comes back from FMLA, becomes lead tech like I promised. PERFECT...I am taking off a few days. I haven't had any time off in ummmm.....years. I worked overnight on my last night before my mini stay-ca, and he walks in in the morning and blasts me that now he has to do MY job and he isn't getting paid for it yet (because our HR is so slow). I said it will catch up, I didn't get paid for it yet first either, but got back pay. Be patient etc....

He called me so many times while I was off. "I can't decipher the script" "The supplies order didn't come in yet"...oh wait, I found it. Then my director called me that he went in and blasted her that he's not getting paid to do my job. He had to pick up contrast from the pharmacy and bitched and whined on the phone with me the entire time on his walk to the girls office to pick it up (I had to stay on the phone with him to give him directions to the pharmacy).

So back to my boss leaving a mess when she left. I have an accreditation coming up. Unknowingly, we were already in the middle of it when I took over so there is no time. I have to do a lot of work for it in a really short time. I have an office, but mind you, I have not used it until now because I work on the floor a lot. I don't even have to. I just jump in...make sure everybody gets lunches. I have my eye on the queue at all times and if its busy I jump in. I pick up shifts that I don't necessarily want because we are short. I'm literally up and down the stairs. I will do anything to keep my department running smooth. He will not work weekends anymore. If I ask, he's like "hell no, I have a baby at home". Which means I go in.

This week, I'm like I have ACR due NEXT week and I have nothing done for it. "I am unavailable...I need to sit in my office and get it done". I literally said this in a meeting last week. I know everybody is used to me jumping in, but it really need to get this done. Deadline is October 30. I run out of my office to go to the scan room to get the serial number off the machine because my old boss put in the wrong number last time...

Bob is walking out of the room as I am walking in at 3:12 pm, shoves a script at me, and says "theres a head CT outpatient, you need to do it, I didn't get lunch yet" and walks away...like not listening to me for an answer or anything (because there are 5 techs downstairs, why didn't you call one of them?). Sooo disrespectful. 

OK, so at that time, I was on a call with somebody on our portable phone trying to figure out what to do about the mis-matched serial number on the scanner from our last application three years ago, and I get a script shoved at me and he walks away and is ignoring me as I am trying to talk to him. I have to hang up the phone and scan the pt. WHICH btw, took me over an hour because it was a very needy patient. Nobody is in the office, so I had to sit down to make a disk. Bob is getting paid very well right now, so it has nothing to do with him doing MY job without being paid for it. And lunch? I asked him to go to lunch with me hours earlier and he said no, he wasn't hungry yet.

That whole crappola set me back over an hour and I didn't get out of there until 5 (supposed to be done at 3). Can't get back on the phone with the person i was talking to, and ended up working from home all night trying to get protocols made and printed, because for some reason my old boss never did it, and now I need it all by next week. I still don't know what to do about the serial number.

This morning he confronts me "did you have a problem doing a lousy 2 minute head ct yesterday?" Calm isn't my norm, but I calmly said to him..."I didn't have a problem doing the scan, its the way you talked to me and didn't give me a choice when there were all those other techs down stairs that I have a problem with." Then I told him about me being on the phone and the serial numbers on the scanner etc. I'm like I was really busy with something super important. If we don't have our accreditation, then we can't scan, do you understand? He got a little humble. I says "I don't need to explain my time to you". 

I just don't understand. I have so much support from the rest of the department. I have hired 4 new techs since July, and have managed to keep our travelers while the new techs get trained (which I had to fight the people for), got students, extra transporters, I WORK. I pick up shifts that nobody wants. I FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT the people and everybody knows it. The whole hospital feels the difference and keeps telling me and sending emails to my director and our COO.

We have never even had meetings in our department until now. I did a whole whiteboard, hand outs ...everything that everybody needs to know meeting, with a meeting already scheduled for next month and daily huddles. 100% transparent. People are just really excited that I am so involved. I split our meeting up into shifts so people didn't have to come in early or stay late. He was in the first meeting and I made an announcement that he was the new lead tech yeah congrats, blah blah. He was just miserable in that first meeting. I even took everybody on a road trip etc. Like tried to make it fun. Meeting lasted like 20 minutes. He just brought it all down. The second shift meeting? It lasted over an hour and a half. Everybody was so excited and talking, asking questions..wanted to know stuff, wrote down suggestions for the next meetings topics. It was just so exciting and things got done and talked about.

Why is he giving me such grief?? He used to be my partner in crime.


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> I have so many gripes right now LOL. I haven't posted any in a while, so this might be long because I have a tendency to be long winded.
> 
> My biggest gripe right now...
> 
> So when my boss was retiring, it was already known that I was taking her place. I jumped right in and did what I knew to do. But the thing is, she knew she was retiring and didn't keep up on anything. Like a lot of IMPORTANT things. More on that later maybe.
> 
> My point of telling you that is that it is keeping me really busy.
> 
> Backing up, we will call him Bob lol. So this tech Bob is about 3 years out of school, but brilliant. A trauma surgeon walked past us one day and called us the dream team (gave bob a huge head). He works just like me (I trained him). He is fast and completely great at scanning.
> 
> So I tell "the people" (what we call management), that I want him to take my place when I take MY bosses place. The people are like no. He isn't experienced enough, and has a bit of a temper (so do I, like I said we are exactly alike). I fought tooth and nail. Finally got the ok, but as fate would have it, his wife was having a baby and was high-risk. She definitely wears the pants in the family...although she doesn't work nor has held a formal job outside of making custom cups. I'm not gonna go into all of that. So he calls me while he is on baby leave "so is this lead tech thing really a thing? Cause its not even posted." Like really pissy and tells me he can get a job anywhere. Have to have the conversation that the grass isn't always greener on the other side.... I tell him that the position being held back, because he cannot apply for a position while he is on FMLA. I'm basically keeping the department short by one tech until he comes back.
> 
> So he comes back from FMLA, becomes lead tech like I promised. PERFECT...I am taking off a few days. I haven't had any time off in ummmm.....years. I worked overnight on my last night before my mini stay-ca, and he walks in in the morning and blasts me that now he has to do MY job and he isn't getting paid for it yet (because our HR is so slow). I said it will catch up, I didn't get paid for it yet first either, but got back pay. Be patient etc....
> 
> He called me so many times while I was off. "I can't decipher the script" "The supplies order didn't come in yet"...oh wait, I found it. Then my director called me that he went in and blasted her that he's not getting paid to do my job. He had to pick up contrast from the pharmacy and bitched and whined on the phone with me the entire time on his walk to the girls office to pick it up (I had to stay on the phone with him to give him directions to the pharmacy).
> 
> So back to my boss leaving a mess when she left. I have an accreditation coming up. Unknowingly, we were already in the middle of it when I took over so there is no time. I have to do a lot of work for it in a really short time. I have an office, but mind you, I have not used it until now because I work on the floor a lot. I don't even have to. I just jump in...make sure everybody gets lunches. I have my eye on the queue at all times and if its busy I jump in. I pick up shifts that I don't necessarily want because we are short. I'm literally up and down the stairs. I will do anything to keep my department running smooth. He will not work weekends anymore. If I ask, he's like "hell no, I have a baby at home". Which means I go in.
> 
> This week, I'm like I have ACR due NEXT week and I have nothing done for it. "I am unavailable...I need to sit in my office and get it done". I literally said this in a meeting last week. I know everybody is used to me jumping in, but it really need to get this done. Deadline is October 30. I run out of my office to go to the scan room to get the serial number off the machine because my old boss put in the wrong number last time...
> 
> Bob is walking out of the room as I am walking in at 3:12 pm, shoves a script at me, and says "theres a head CT outpatient, you need to do it, I didn't get lunch yet" and walks away...like not listening to me for an answer or anything (because there are 5 techs downstairs, why didn't you call one of them?). Sooo disrespectful.
> 
> OK, so at that time, I was on a call with somebody on our portable phone trying to figure out what to do about the mis-matched serial number on the scanner from our last application three years ago, and I get a script shoved at me and he walks away and is ignoring me as I am trying to talk to him. I have to hang up the phone and scan the pt. WHICH btw, took me over an hour because it was a very needy patient. Nobody is in the office, so I had to sit down to make a disk. Bob is getting paid very well right now, so it has nothing to do with him doing MY job without being paid for it. And lunch? I asked him to go to lunch with me hours earlier and he said no, he wasn't hungry yet.
> 
> That whole crappola set me back over an hour and I didn't get out of there until 5 (supposed to be done at 3). Can't get back on the phone with the person i was talking to, and ended up working from home all night trying to get protocols made and printed, because for some reason my old boss never did it, and now I need it all by next week. I still don't know what to do about the serial number.
> 
> This morning he confronts me "did you have a problem doing a lousy 2 minute head ct yesterday?" Calm isn't my norm, but I calmly said to him..."I didn't have a problem doing the scan, its the way you talked to me and didn't give me a choice when there were all those other techs down stairs that I have a problem with." Then I told him about me being on the phone and the serial numbers on the scanner etc. I'm like I was really busy with something super important. If we don't have our accreditation, then we can't scan, do you understand? He got a little humble. I says "I don't need to explain my time to you".
> 
> I just don't understand. I have so much support from the rest of the department. I have hired 4 new techs since July, and have managed to keep our travelers while the new techs get trained (which I had to fight the people for), got students, extra transporters, I WORK. I pick up shifts that nobody wants. I FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT the people and everybody knows it. The whole hospital feels the difference and keeps telling me and sending emails to my director and our COO.
> 
> We have never even had meetings in our department until now. I did a whole whiteboard, hand outs ...everything that everybody needs to know meeting, with a meeting already scheduled for next month and daily huddles. 100% transparent. People are just really excited that I am so involved. I split our meeting up into shifts so people didn't have to come in early or stay late. He was in the first meeting and I made an announcement that he was the new lead tech yeah congrats, blah blah. He was just miserable in that first meeting. I even took everybody on a road trip etc. Like tried to make it fun. Meeting lasted like 20 minutes. He just brought it all down. The second shift meeting? It lasted over an hour and a half. Everybody was so excited and talking, asking questions..wanted to know stuff, wrote down suggestions for the next meetings topics. It was just so exciting and things got done and talked about.
> 
> Why is he giving me such grief?? He used to be my partner in crime.


Sorry this is all happening to you.  My only advice is to hang in there. Things will get better.  And you’re right, the accreditation needs to be on the top burner or no one has a job, including this guy that seems to be really disrespectful to you.


----------



## AliOop

My guess would be problems at home with new baby and demanding wife. She doesn't sound like the type that he can stand up to, so he brings it to work and dumps it on you instead. Hopefully it levels out as baby begins sleeping through the night and his wife isn't as tired and grouchy.


----------



## Mommawolfe

Catscankim said:


> I have so many gripes right now LOL. I haven't posted any in a while, so this might be long because I have a tendency to be long winded.
> 
> My biggest gripe right now...
> 
> So when my boss was retiring, it was already known that I was taking her place. I jumped right in and did what I knew to do. But the thing is, she knew she was retiring and didn't keep up on anything. Like a lot of IMPORTANT things. More on that later maybe.
> 
> My point of telling you that is that it is keeping me really busy.
> 
> Backing up, we will call him Bob lol. So this tech Bob is about 3 years out of school, but brilliant. A trauma surgeon walked past us one day and called us the dream team (gave bob a huge head). He works just like me (I trained him). He is fast and completely great at scanning.
> 
> So I tell "the people" (what we call management), that I want him to take my place when I take MY bosses place. The people are like no. He isn't experienced enough, and has a bit of a temper (so do I, like I said we are exactly alike). I fought tooth and nail. Finally got the ok, but as fate would have it, his wife was having a baby and was high-risk. She definitely wears the pants in the family...although she doesn't work nor has held a formal job outside of making custom cups. I'm not gonna go into all of that. So he calls me while he is on baby leave "so is this lead tech thing really a thing? Cause its not even posted." Like really pissy and tells me he can get a job anywhere. Have to have the conversation that the grass isn't always greener on the other side.... I tell him that the position being held back, because he cannot apply for a position while he is on FMLA. I'm basically keeping the department short by one tech until he comes back.
> 
> So he comes back from FMLA, becomes lead tech like I promised. PERFECT...I am taking off a few days. I haven't had any time off in ummmm.....years. I worked overnight on my last night before my mini stay-ca, and he walks in in the morning and blasts me that now he has to do MY job and he isn't getting paid for it yet (because our HR is so slow). I said it will catch up, I didn't get paid for it yet first either, but got back pay. Be patient etc....
> 
> He called me so many times while I was off. "I can't decipher the script" "The supplies order didn't come in yet"...oh wait, I found it. Then my director called me that he went in and blasted her that he's not getting paid to do my job. He had to pick up contrast from the pharmacy and bitched and whined on the phone with me the entire time on his walk to the girls office to pick it up (I had to stay on the phone with him to give him directions to the pharmacy).
> 
> So back to my boss leaving a mess when she left. I have an accreditation coming up. Unknowingly, we were already in the middle of it when I took over so there is no time. I have to do a lot of work for it in a really short time. I have an office, but mind you, I have not used it until now because I work on the floor a lot. I don't even have to. I just jump in...make sure everybody gets lunches. I have my eye on the queue at all times and if its busy I jump in. I pick up shifts that I don't necessarily want because we are short. I'm literally up and down the stairs. I will do anything to keep my department running smooth. He will not work weekends anymore. If I ask, he's like "hell no, I have a baby at home". Which means I go in.
> 
> This week, I'm like I have ACR due NEXT week and I have nothing done for it. "I am unavailable...I need to sit in my office and get it done". I literally said this in a meeting last week. I know everybody is used to me jumping in, but it really need to get this done. Deadline is October 30. I run out of my office to go to the scan room to get the serial number off the machine because my old boss put in the wrong number last time...
> 
> Bob is walking out of the room as I am walking in at 3:12 pm, shoves a script at me, and says "theres a head CT outpatient, you need to do it, I didn't get lunch yet" and walks away...like not listening to me for an answer or anything (because there are 5 techs downstairs, why didn't you call one of them?). Sooo disrespectful.
> 
> OK, so at that time, I was on a call with somebody on our portable phone trying to figure out what to do about the mis-matched serial number on the scanner from our last application three years ago, and I get a script shoved at me and he walks away and is ignoring me as I am trying to talk to him. I have to hang up the phone and scan the pt. WHICH btw, took me over an hour because it was a very needy patient. Nobody is in the office, so I had to sit down to make a disk. Bob is getting paid very well right now, so it has nothing to do with him doing MY job without being paid for it. And lunch? I asked him to go to lunch with me hours earlier and he said no, he wasn't hungry yet.
> 
> That whole crappola set me back over an hour and I didn't get out of there until 5 (supposed to be done at 3). Can't get back on the phone with the person i was talking to, and ended up working from home all night trying to get protocols made and printed, because for some reason my old boss never did it, and now I need it all by next week. I still don't know what to do about the serial number.
> 
> This morning he confronts me "did you have a problem doing a lousy 2 minute head ct yesterday?" Calm isn't my norm, but I calmly said to him..."I didn't have a problem doing the scan, its the way you talked to me and didn't give me a choice when there were all those other techs down stairs that I have a problem with." Then I told him about me being on the phone and the serial numbers on the scanner etc. I'm like I was really busy with something super important. If we don't have our accreditation, then we can't scan, do you understand? He got a little humble. I says "I don't need to explain my time to you".
> 
> I just don't understand. I have so much support from the rest of the department. I have hired 4 new techs since July, and have managed to keep our travelers while the new techs get trained (which I had to fight the people for), got students, extra transporters, I WORK. I pick up shifts that nobody wants. I FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT the people and everybody knows it. The whole hospital feels the difference and keeps telling me and sending emails to my director and our COO.
> 
> We have never even had meetings in our department until now. I did a whole whiteboard, hand outs ...everything that everybody needs to know meeting, with a meeting already scheduled for next month and daily huddles. 100% transparent. People are just really excited that I am so involved. I split our meeting up into shifts so people didn't have to come in early or stay late. He was in the first meeting and I made an announcement that he was the new lead tech yeah congrats, blah blah. He was just miserable in that first meeting. I even took everybody on a road trip etc. Like tried to make it fun. Meeting lasted like 20 minutes. He just brought it all down. The second shift meeting? It lasted over an hour and a half. Everybody was so excited and talking, asking questions..wanted to know stuff, wrote down suggestions for the next meetings topics. It was just so exciting and things got done and talked about.
> 
> Why is he giving me such grief?? He used to be my partner in crime.


Grief?  Because, you are now the head babysitter! And, I might add the #1 enemy because you moved up the ladder. In my experience, when people are promoted, it is the first step out the door. That step may take a while, but your charges make life so difficult many people cannot take the BS, and go back to being a benign number worker bee. My best (and sympathy) to you and your situation!


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> Why is he giving me such grief?? He used to be my partner in crime.


You just said it...he USED to be your partner, now you are his boss.  And because you ARE the boss, you need to sit his butt down in your office and have a 'come to Jesus' talk with him.  He's NOT doing "your job"...he is doing HIS job.  And the next time he disrespects you, he will be formally censored and if that isn't a big enough hint, you'll be accepting his two-week notice and letting him go early.

I have a fairly close relationship with my boss...he confides in me, his kids call me "Aunty", he's the same age as my youngest daughter, I have a lot of lead way, have 'perks' that no one else in the office has, and I'm the highest paid non-CPA.  But at the end of the day he is STILL my BOSS...and so I don't take advantage of that relationship.


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> My guess would be problems at home with new baby and demanding wife. She doesn't sound like the type that he can stand up to, so he brings it to work and dumps it on you instead. Hopefully it levels out as baby begins sleeping through the night and his wife isn't as tired and grouchy.


Exactly


----------



## Catscankim

TheGecko said:


> You just said it...he USED to be your partner, now you are his boss.  And because you ARE the boss, you need to sit his butt down in your office and have a 'come to Jesus' talk with him.  He's NOT doing "your job"...he is doing HIS job.  And the next time he disrespects you, he will be formally censored and if that isn't a big enough hint, you'll be accepting his two-week notice and letting him go early.
> 
> I have a fairly close relationship with my boss...he confides in me, his kids call me "Aunty", he's the same age as my youngest daughter, I have a lot of lead way, have 'perks' that no one else in the office has, and I'm the highest paid non-CPA.  But at the end of the day he is STILL my BOSS...and so I don't take advantage of that relationship.


I was his superior before when I was Lead Tech. He tells me all the time that I am "Making CT Great Again". Private joke. He tells me how everything is so great. The schedule is great, the holiday schedule is great. Everything is running smoothly....but then he can just screw up my mind in one minute that I feel like I failed.

I don't know what he thinks I am doing upstairs. I am certainly not sitting in my office the whole time, and my FEET HURT from running up and down the steps making sure everything is ok.

Then one of the other supervisors called me an enabler yesterday. He said to stop hovering/babysitting, and let them just work. So now there is a new layer of feeling like I am failing. Trying to keep people happy, then someone not being happy, then someone telling me to stop trying to make everybody happy.

After my accreditation is over next week, I think it will be better.

Seriously, my office is nothing but a desk, a computer, and a phone. I have been accumulating binders and paper everywhere in there. Its a weird office, reminds me of a telephone call center LOL. Long desk attached to a wall. There is a nice window, but it looks out over the new addition roof lol. It used to look over the garden that they ripped out to put in the addition.

Last week I was off Friday morning because I did Thursday overnight because we had a computer downtime. It gets really hairy when the whole system goes down. Like no overhead paging, no phones, radio silence. So I went in. I was told by the people not to, but I did anyway. Overnight tech was elated, because who wants to deal with that crap while also trying to scan, and kept telling me he never had support like this before...

Then "Bob" texts me in the morning that there is a staples order and its full of *"crap"* like wall files, a corkboard, and stuff. I'm like YAY!!! Its for my office, can you help me hang them next week, I can bring a drill/screwdrivers etc? (facilities is a nightmare to get things done, which is the proper way to have things hung, but it won't get done till next year). "Is this part of my new job?" REALLY??? He came over a couple of weeks ago and put a raised garden bed in my back yard for me, had a few beers and talked about what I'm going to put in the garden and the shade I will have when my fence gets installed...ask him to hang a corkboard or hanging file in my office is off limits.

Another tech said he is stressed out with the new baby and being up all night with her. Which I don't know why he is up all night with her, he is the only one who works and has to be up in the morning. Preaching to the wrong choir, I was a single mom. But I also don't think its the best way to raise a baby....I just don't want to hear how hard it is for you when I KNOW how hard it is first hand. Going to work was actually like "aaaahhhh, no kid" LOL.

Next week..Nov 5th I took another vacation while we still have travelers. I told Bob that I am getting another key made so he has access to my office, and leaving him my login for ordering supplies in case we run out of something, which we won't, because I always over order before I am off for more than a day.

I'm telling them all that I am out of town, which I am not. Its kind of DON'T CALL ME. I left that open the last time I was off and I got phone calls all day and night. He needs to step up and be the "second in charge" that he is supposed to be. If not, he is still under the 90 day orientation.


----------



## Catscankim

TheGecko said:


> I'm supposed to be on vacation.  It's been on the calendar since October.  Was planning on visiting my oldest daughter until she texted on Friday that her partner had just tested positive for Covid.  $200 for late cancellation on the hotel.
> 
> So okay...staycation.  NOT!  I'm going into work because our receptionist needs to take her dog to the vet so she won't be in.  And our office manager was up until 3am helping his girlfriend find her dog so he won't be in.  Accountant "K's" husband can't drive her to work so she won't be in.  Accountant "B" won't be in because he and his girlfriend are looking at wedding venues in the afternoon.  Accountant "Z" won't be in because it's the third week of her vacation that she scheduled a few months ago.
> 
> And Accountant "K" is big time on my poop list for texting me at 9:34 last night about dental insurance that we JUST signed her up for on Friday!!!  I told her on Friday that it would be a week before we got a number for her and I told her again that it would be a week, but she wants details so she can follow up and schedule an appointment.  What the heck?!?  What part of I'm on vacation, it's holiday, and it's 9:30pm do you NOT understand?!?
> 
> I am so pissed off right now.  The receptionist whined back:  "My dogs health is very important to me and my son.  I don't have anyone to help me out here in Oregon."  Really?  What about your live-in boyfriend who knocked you up?
> 
> Accountant "B" is coming in...he'll just meet his fiancé at the venue.
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> Accountant "B" apologized for not managing his schedule better.  Accountant "Z", who was supposed to be 'working from home' this week since her vacation overlapped mine and mine was scheduled first is still out of state and won't be home until Thursday...they decided to extend their stay.  I had a feeling that things weren't going to work out which is why I spent four hours yesterday afternoon doing payroll.  If my vacation had gone as planned, there wouldn't have been anyone to do payroll.
> 
> Had a closed door meeting with the boss.  He is pretty pissed at the situation too, asked me if I wanted him to fire the receptionist over 'oh woe is me'...I said no because I'm on vacation, but we definitely need to make some changes...he'll leave the details to me.
> 
> I also told him that I was mad him too, that he needed to start reading my emails.  He looked blank until I reminded him that he called me this morning about how I made a mistake on someone's payroll blah blah blah and had he read my email, he would have KNOWN that I hadn't made a mistake, that in fact I hadn't run the payroll because there was some confusion.  I told him, if I send you an email there is a **** good reason for it.  He apologized.
> 
> All my time is to be entered as Overtime.  I don't have to come in until next Tuesday and all my time off is covered (I was going to be short on my PTO).


OMG do you work in our cat scan department? LOL

The only legitimate call out I had these past few weeks is the guy that his uncle died. He gave me a full 1.5 week notice that he needed time off. I tell him he gets a full three days (24 hours, which I guess is two days for him) bereavement paid time off. He said no...he knows our staffing issues, he is only taking off friday night for his uncles funeral on saturday, then comes back in on saturday night (overnight).

One guy (my lead tech) called out for hurricane Ian because he couldn't leave his gf and baby at home because the lights keep "flickering" and he didn't feel safe, and it didn't sit right with him leaving them home alone...in the morning...from 7-3...daylight hours. 

BTW, he is about 10 minutes from me. and btw, lights flicker around here all the time. Its Florida. I am constantly resetting clocks at home. We didn't get hit by the freaking hurricane. It was already past, just a few squalls passing by. We got a good storm with lots of lightening that I was sitting out on the back porch drinking a beer to watch the light show, sometimes running in when the rain came down sideways, when he called to say how bad the conditions were at his house. Then sent me a video of his banana tree swaying in the wind. OK dude. I have banana trees too. None of them fell over. My potted plants took a tumble off the table. Thats it.

Oh and btw, his gf posted on facebook how thankful she was that they didn't have any issues with the hurricane. "Marked Safe".

The day BEFORE (when we didn't know if we were getting hit by the hurricane or not) The People told me to go home because I am in a flood zone and my back yard was already under water from a storm the week before. You know what time I left? 2:30, scheduled till 3. And I only left because I am petrified of the high bridge that I have to cross on the turnpike in the wind. I was gonna stay in my office and camp out, but I left after I took care of stuff at work. I guess that meant he needed to call out the next day because I left 30 minutes early the day before (they told me to leave at 10, but I stayed....kind of coming apparent that we were out of the cone).

We are on the very east coast. We got storms, but nothing out of the norm for florida.... people took advantage of it. Not just him, but call outs, call outs, call outs. There was a tornado in Delray, I guess that sent ppl into a panic. 

My aunt just moved a little north. Her old condo in Delray was the one that got hit by a tornado... weird thing...

Old job....I had a girl call me saying that she was on her way to work and had diarrhea in her car. I told her to go home and clean up and we will see her when she gets back

Another girl knows that I am petrified of getting pinkeye, calls and says she has pink eye. I'm like "you can go to employee health. Please clock in so you are compensated." It was a miracle that she recovered from pink eye the next day.


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> Then one of the other supervisors called me an enabler yesterday. He said to stop hovering/babysitting, and let them just work. So now there is a new layer of feeling like I am failing. Trying to keep people happy, then someone not being happy, then someone telling me to stop trying to make everybody happy.


Been there, done that.  

What is that quote?  "You can please some of the people all of the time, you can please all of the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of time."  

As 'senior' Staff Accountant it is my responsibility to oversee the accountants and I will give them every tool they need to be successful, but from lessons learned, I will also allow them to fail.  Not to the detriment of our clients of course and I am always happy to answer questions, but I won't do their work for them any more and I hold them accountable.  As an example...one of our accountant was struggling to balance a client.  As soon as he told me the problem was in payroll, I knew exactly what was wrong and asked him if he had gone through any of the payroll notices.  FYI - It was a rhetorical question since I knew he hadn't because they were sitting untouched in his IN box.  He of course responded that he hadn't found any notices.  I then went through his box and found five for that account...one of which matched the exact amount he was off by.  I then let him know that we can't bill the client for the hour he spent because he choose not to do what he was advised to do in the first place, but I would be noting the half hour we ALSO can't bill the client for my time to sort his choice.

Was that kind of mean...maybe, but then again, there is a difference between and honest mistake and willful ignorance.


----------



## Misschief

dibbles said:


> A few times over the last year or so, during the checkout for an order I've had a 'tip the staff' option pop up. I understand that many small businesses are struggling and maybe trying to offset their increased prices, but this is quite off-putting to me. Enough that I will look elsewhere for what I want before I order from that place again. Up until today, I've given a small tip - and felt resentful and a little taken advantage of for doing it. For the first time I didn't leave a tip for products I ordered and feel a little like a jerk for not doing it. I want to/try to support small business when I can, but if they need to raise their prices a little I would rather see that than be asked for a tip - charge what you need to and think is a fair price for your products. I'm just wondering if you all have seen this too, and what are your feelings about it? If you sell, is this something you would consider in lieu of raising prices and, if so, help me understand why.


It isn't just you.









						Kelowna man surprised by tip added to liquor store bill - Kelowna News
					

A Kelowna man says he feels "scandalized" after making a purchase at a local liquor store.



					www.castanet.net
				




I did add a tip request to one of my transactions but it was not intentional. My friend, however, added a $30 tip. It was appreciated, certainly, but completely unintentional. I let her know that but she didn't want it refunded.


----------



## TheGecko

Misschief said:


> It isn't just you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelowna man surprised by tip added to liquor store bill - Kelowna News
> 
> 
> A Kelowna man says he feels "scandalized" after making a purchase at a local liquor store.
> 
> 
> 
> www.castanet.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did add a tip request to one of my transactions but it was not intentional. My friend, however, added a $30 tip. It was appreciated, certainly, but completely unintentional. I let her know that but she didn't want it refunded.


I spent quite a few years working in Food & Beverage and 'tipping' has gotten completely out of hand!  Growing up a "tip" was something you gave someone for going above and beyond...NOT for doing their job (and in come cases, doing less).  It is NOT the customer's responsibility in any way, shape or form to supplement employee's income.


----------



## Misschief

TheGecko said:


> I spent quite a few years working in Food & Beverage and 'tipping' has gotten completely out of hand!  Growing up a "tip" was something you gave someone for going above and beyond...NOT for doing their job (and in come cases, doing less).  It is NOT the customer's responsibility in any way, shape or form to supplement employee's income.


I totally agree.


----------



## Catscankim

TheGecko said:


> I spent quite a few years working in Food & Beverage and 'tipping' has gotten completely out of hand!  Growing up a "tip" was something you gave someone for going above and beyond...NOT for doing their job (and in come cases, doing less).  It is NOT the customer's responsibility in any way, shape or form to supplement employee's income.


Don't get me started on tipping LOL. I was a waitress at a pizza shop and a bartender for a lot of my early life. I am a good tipper. A REALLY good tipper. I tip the freakin mailman at xmas for pete's sake.

I tip well when I go out to eat. I tip well when I get a delivery of any kind. I give cash a lot because I know its welcomed. If someone else is paying, I make sure that they tipped enough. If not, I throw a few extra dollars on the table before I leave.

But when I go to the cafeteria at work, or at our cafe, and they have a tip jar there.... I just feel like, its your job. Maybe the cafe I might leave a tip.... I don't tip the walgreens cashier for doing their job. I don't tip at walmart. Not the cashier or bagger at the grocery store. Not really sure where the line is. But having been in the field in my past life and knowing that I tip well, it gets really confusing on who to tip.

I always left a tip at dunkin donuts, just found out that they don't accept tips LOL. Talked to a girl, she said the tips just go in the register. Who gets that money then?? And why am I tipping the cashier?

I stopped at a pizza shop and got two slices of pizza. There's a tip jar and i threw a couple bucks in there....then laughed later that I just bought a whole pizza with my tip.

I got an instacart order and of course tipped in-app, like regular 20%. It was xmas time.. I gave the girl a publix gift card that I got from work ($25), and told her Merry Christmas. She says to me that it probably has nothing on it LOL. I'm like no....its $25 give it back if you don't (&&&&&&) want it LOL.

I ordered lunch today from door-dash. I was really patient with the guy. My order included a margarita  He could not figure out the ID thing. waiting waiting.... All said and done, I gave him a scratch off lottery ticket that I already scratched off... $10 winner. Mind you I also tipped him in app for $8.50. Hes like OK, you already scratched it off. "yes, its worth $10",,,,gee thanks lady. Tips aren't even appreciated anymore, Or they always want more. Sorry for all the servers here, I have been there. But its just ridiculous. Even when you tip well.


----------



## cerelife

@Catscankim here's a breath of fresh air about tipping!
There's a little Asian restaurant about 2 blocks from my house that we get take-out from often. We've seen 3 generations of the family running this place and have experienced very broken English to heavily accented English to very fluent English in the grandchildren. The grandchildren are around ages 7 to 10 and  they are usually the ones running the register. They crack me up because they have no filter.
Like today: I placed an order for take-out and came into the restaurant passing a customer leaving with their order of food. The owner came out with my food and her daughter (one of the grandchildren) rang it up and gave me my CC receipt to sign. I always add a 20% tip because I appreciate the fact that they provide authentic tasty food at a reasonable price. This little girl said "OOhhhh Mama! This lady gave us a tip!! And it's like for $6! Can we go to McDonald's?? It makes up for that last lady being mean and trying to steal food from us."


----------



## AliOop

@cerelife I love all of that story except the part about MacD’s. Who would ever want to go there when the best food is right under your nose? It’s quite a testament to the power of marketing + food additives that light up your brain like cocaine.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> @cerelife I love all of that story except the part about MacD’s. Who would ever want to go there when the best food is right under your nose? It’s quite a testament to the power of marketing + food additives that light up your brain like cocaine.


Nah, it's a testament to not wanting to eat the same food every day of your life. She probably just wanted something different.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

cerelife said:


> "OOhhhh Mama! This lady gave us a tip!! And it's like for $6! Can we go to McDonald's??


That's hilarious! Made me laugh out loud. And SO typical of kids that age! Precious! Thanks for sharing that story.


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> Don't get me started on tipping LOL. I was a waitress at a pizza shop and a bartender for a lot of my early life. I am a good tipper. A REALLY good tipper. I tip the freakin mailman at xmas for pete's sake.
> 
> I tip well when I go out to eat. I tip well when I get a delivery of any kind. I give cash a lot because I know its welcomed. If someone else is paying, I make sure that they tipped enough. If not, I throw a few extra dollars on the table before I leave.
> 
> But when I go to the cafeteria at work, or at our cafe, and they have a tip jar there.... I just feel like, its your job. Maybe the cafe I might leave a tip.... I don't tip the walgreens cashier for doing their job. I don't tip at walmart. Not the cashier or bagger at the grocery store. Not really sure where the line is. But having been in the field in my past life and knowing that I tip well, it gets really confusing on who to tip.


I'm confused...you'll tip the mailman, but not the cafeteria worker for doing their job.  Isn't the mailman also doing their job?

I remember the big deal made on tipping on 'take out' during the shut down (speaking US here) and I'm like...how stupid is this because 'take-out' is less work and less expensive than 'dine in'.  Sure you have to pay for containers and sacks, but you no longer have tons of dishes to wash (money), loss from breakage (money), payroll and taxes on staff (money), janitorial costs (money), less utilities (money).  I had a few clients try to whine to me about it and I was like..."Guys, did you forget I do your books?"

I used to use DoorDash and GrubHub, but the greed got to me.  And not just the greed of the company with their Service Fee and Regulatory Response Fee on top of the Delivery Fee, but greed of the drivers along with their idiocy.  My instructions were simple and clear...go to the end of the hallway, left up the stairs, office on the left.  Found out that most drivers didn't bother reading anything but the address...which explained all the pissed off people in our building when the drivers would wander around the building into their offices.  And if you didn't tip 25% or more of the bill (which included the fees)...good luck getting your food in a timely fashion.

Hubby and I used to go out two to three time a times a week to eat out because of my commute and his disability which can make it difficult to prepare meals.  It's now mid-October and I can count on one hand how many times we have actually been IN a restaurant and two of those times was during my knitting retreat.  Even prior to Covid, service was declining...wait staff would often act like they were doing you a favor and then expect you to leave them a tip for barely doing the minimum (taking your order and delivering it).  Good luck trying to get a refill or salt or a sharp knife.  And honestly, take-out isn't any better.  I'm getting to the point of why bother to order...just drive up and ask them to put anything in a bag since that is apparently what they do.

With that said...I do have one take-out place that I tip and tip generously because the gal goes above and beyond.  One day they were exceptionally busy and it was going to be a 30-minute wait and so I went back out to my car and set my time for 25 minutes.  Twenty minutes later, the gal came out to my car with my order...she had put a rush on it 'cuz she knew how busy I was and hand-delivered it.  Who does stuff like that anymore?



AliOop said:


> Who would ever want to go there when the best food is right under your nose?


I used to run the banquet bar for an exclusive golf club in Chicago and we'd get the same meal that was served...99 out of a 100 it would be Prime Rib.  Now it was great Prime Rib and I love Prime Rib...but not every Friday and Saturday night and sometimes on Sunday.  I remember one time going to the Chef and begging him for a Cheeseburger and Fries.  I used to bartend at an Irish Pub/Restaurant...they were famous for their sausage pizza as they made the sausage in house...it was good pizza.  We could have all the free pizza we wanted, but working 5 nights a week I got to really dislike pizza and it was tough on then hubby because he'd want to go out for pizza.


----------



## AliOop

TheGecko said:


> I used to run the banquet bar for an exclusive golf club in Chicago and we'd get the same meal that was served...99 out of a 100 it would be Prime Rib.  Now it was great Prime Rib and I love Prime Rib...but not every Friday and Saturday night and sometimes on Sunday.  I remember one time going to the Chef and begging him for a Cheeseburger and Fries.  I used to bartend at an Irish Pub/Restaurant...they were famous for their sausage pizza as they made the sausage in house...it was good pizza.  We could have all the free pizza we wanted, but working 5 nights a week I got to really dislike pizza and it was tough on then hubby because he'd want to go out for pizza.


Good point. And I could understand wanting a good burger from a real burger joint, but the contrast between authentic Thai food and McD’s was too great for me. Their food makes me absolutely sick, as in, can’t keep it down sick.


----------



## Catscankim

TheGecko said:


> I'm confused...you'll tip the mailman, but not the cafeteria worker for doing their job.  Isn't the mailman also doing their job?


Rereading that...I'm confused too. I dunno. I used to know how to tip, now I think it is out of control

Speaking of which, I had an instacart delivery today for groceries. Paid the extra for "fast delivery"

Never came, never came. Then I got a msg that my order was left on the front porch. I don't have a front  porch lol. I looked at the picture, its not my house. Scoped out the neighborhood...no orders laying around. So I go in app...said nicely that the guy musta left it at the wrong residence.

It was only a few minutes ago, can you send him to locate the order? She sends me a msg that he isn't answering her phone call. Ok, so refund my money I guess....

I opened a new ticket:

I started getting a series of msgs from this guy that he left my order. I text back that it must be at the wrong house. Its ok, I got a refund....

Oh my gosh, so I get 6 msg sending me a link to rate my order. I send him a msg back, I did not get my order and the picture that you just sent me is NOT my house and NOT my order. I stopped texting him back, but it went on for a freakin hour.

I was actually on the phone with a girl from instacart customer service during this. She tells me to go to the app and take back my tip. so I did.

I get a msg from him almost instantly "I DROPPED OFF YOUR ORDER ON THE PORCH"

Hopefully they will not be using his services anymore. She said that he will not be delivering to me anymore. I dunno if that means he got fired or he just cannot deliver to me anymore. Obviously he has my address, even though he couldn't seem to find it the first time, i feel like he is such a hot head...

I even said to the girl...I hate to screw with ppls livelihood.....he probably just left it at the wrong house. But then the msgs got scary. Not scary words, just messages over and over. I even said to her, maybe its like auto-messages. she said its not.


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> I used to know how to tip, now I think it is out of control


Completely.  I never worked for tips...I worked for wages; tips were extra.  

Basing a 'tip' on the cost of the meal is so stupid when you consider that the level of service is the same whether you order a burger, fries and a soda vs if you order a stead, baked potato and a cocktail.  All things be equal...shouldn't the wait person at Denny's make the same money as the wait person at Chez Roget?


----------



## cerelife

Just to clarify: I don't usually tip 20% for take-out. But we love this place and want them to stay in business! The (unintended) upside of this is that they know our preferences - spicy, with all the fish sauce (don't Americanize it for us!) - and they always give us huge portions. Like one entree is enough for 2 meals.
As for the little girl wanting Mickey D's...I get it. Growing up in an Italian family, canned pasta like Chef Boyardee or Spaghettios were "proibito", so guess what I always wanted when my friends' mom's asked what we wanted for supper during sleep-overs?!


----------



## vivhalaska

I’m Australian, we don’t necessarily tip here, that is, it’s not expected of us. However, most people will leave a reasonable tip when they receive good service and food. I’ve only been to Hawaii, not mainland US. Our restaurants etc usually have good service, however, a lot of our retail outlets have pretty appalling service. One thing I did notice in Hawaii was the outstanding service everywhere we went. I was told they get paid by commissions, is that true? Our wages seem to be higher here and people generally don’t get commissions. I have to wonder if that’s why the service here can be very poor at times. Don’t get me wrong, not all shops have crappy service, but it’s not unusual to stand around waiting for someone to help you. They seem to have time to be chatting with colleagues and on their phones.


----------



## Umm Raniyah

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hello My order from Soapers Choice arrived yesterday.  The box was damaged. It looked like the UPS delivery person dropped it from some height, it broke and the 7# plastic bottle of coconut oil, fell out onto the concrete, getting "skid marks" on one side and on the bottom.  The bottom of the box mysteriously had a clean cut  along the tape line to open the flaps. One flap was torn in half.
> 
> The contents, four 7# plastic bottles of oils and one 8# box of PKO flakes, were intact,  -- 42 pounds shipping weight. The cap to the coconut oil was off the bottle.  The seal was intact, but we discovered a small oil stain inside the box, about half way up one side. The rim of the bottle was oily so some oil must have escaped.  I confirmed that by taring an empty bottle on my scale in order to weigh the contents. It weighed 6 lbs, 15.2 oz.
> 
> It was baffling how UPS could deliver a box that was totally open on the bottom?!
> 
> It's a good thing we have a habit of opening the top while the box is on the porch and carrying the heavy bottles inside, one by one. It was only then that we discovered the damaged bottom -- when we picked it up, all four flaps fell open!   I shudder to think if my dear hubby had tried to pick up that box, the contents fell out, and landed on his legs and feet!
> 
> We spent most of the morning trying to figure out what might have happened and the afternoon, writing an email to report the incident to Soapers Choice.
> 
> What upsets me is that I had to spend a good part of a beautiful Sunday dealing with someone else's negligence! I had other plans.





Zany_in_CO said:


> My order from Soapers Choice arrived yesterday.  The box was damaged. It looked like the UPS delivery person dropped it from some height, it broke and the 7# plastic bottle of coconut oil, fell out onto the concrete, getting "skid marks" on one side and on the bottom.  The bottom of the box mysteriously had a clean cut  along the tape line to open the flaps. One flap was torn in half.
> 
> The contents, four 7# plastic bottles of oils and one 8# box of PKO flakes, were intact,  -- 42 pounds shipping weight. The cap to the coconut oil was off the bottle.  The seal was intact, but we discovered a small oil stain inside the box, about half way up one side. The rim of the bottle was oily so some oil must have escaped.  I confirmed that by taring an empty bottle on my scale in order to weigh the contents. It weighed 6 lbs, 15.2 oz.
> 
> It was baffling how UPS could deliver a box that was totally open on the bottom?!
> 
> It's a good thing we have a habit of opening the top while the box is on the porch and carrying the heavy bottles inside, one by one. It was only then that we discovered the damaged bottom -- when we picked it up, all four flaps fell open!   I shudder to think if my dear hubby had tried to pick up that box, the contents fell out, and landed on his legs and feet!
> 
> We spent most of the morning trying to figure out what might have happened and the afternoon, writing an email to report the incident to Soapers Choice.
> 
> What upsets me is that I had to spend a good part of a beautiful Sunday dealing with someone else's negligence! I had other plans.


Every time I order form wholesale supply plus my essential oils cans are ALWAYS dented my wooden soap mold arrived with dents in it there is NEVER any bubble wrap in the box. I called them to replace my dented cans and the acted as though they did not understand my issue. Ipaod well over $100 for the items and all they could say she they have to check with the department  that does the shipping. Well I recieved  one empty metal can and YES....... IT WAS DENTED TOO. Granted I like (will not say love) I like their products but when I open the box of a new pro it needs to actually look new yes? I alway to everything I can when sending a customer  or anyone a package  that it is properly well packaged  so they are pleased with me. Tip to all reading this, always always always save all bubble wrap and and packing paper and the peanuts ( peanuts are the Styrofoam peanut look things that come in packages) save them to repackage  your items you are shipping  our so as to save money on these items. Saving them, It helps to send your packages out looking professionally.


----------



## SoapLover1

I am a great ripper for great service!  I tip the cook / Chef if it’s really good!  I, also tip the Grocery Clerk & Bagger. They work hard and rarely tipped! I even tip when God puts it on my heart to do so when the service is not so great.  Sometimes ppl are going thru things that may distract them or is weighing heavy on their heart! I always ask how is their day! It can lead to a conversation to release their frustration or vent about what’s bothering them. A nice size tip can change a person’s whole day. They could be worried if they’ve got gas to get home or lunch money for their kids. I gave a Waitress a $60 tip and she broke down and cried because she’d been praying to make $60 to purchase her son’s prescriptions but had made only $3 prior to serving me near the end of her shift.  Tipping should be voluntary but when the service is good, a nice tip should be forthcoming! It’s A Blessing to Bless others! Blessings!


----------



## TheGecko

vivhalaska said:


> I’m Australian, we don’t necessarily tip here, that is, it’s not expected of us. However, most people will leave a reasonable tip when they receive good service and food. I’ve only been to Hawaii, not mainland US. Our restaurants etc usually have good service, however, a lot of our retail outlets have pretty appalling service. One thing I did notice in Hawaii was the outstanding service everywhere we went. I was told they get paid by commissions, is that true? Our wages seem to be higher here and people generally don’t get commissions. I have to wonder if that’s why the service here can be very poor at times. Don’t get me wrong, not all shops have crappy service, but it’s not unusual to stand around waiting for someone to help you. They seem to have time to be chatting with colleagues and on their phones.


Unfortunately, it has become very expected.  And it doesn't matter if the food and service is horrible, you are expected to tip 20%.

I'll say it again, I don't mind tipping when the service is above and beyond, but I'm not going to tip someone for just doing their job or doing less than.  It is NOT my responsibility as the consumer to supplement your income.  If your wages are insufficient, then get a different job...it really is that simple.  If you are good at your job, you can negotiate a higher wage and if not, there are always other companies that will.  And there is just way too much information available on the Internet that is totally free for folks to improve their knowledge and skills.  Yeah, you work full-time and/or you commute and/or you have kids and/or you're a single parent and yadda yadda yadda.  Where there is a will, there is a way.  Instead of focusing on what you CAN'T do, focus on what you CAN.


----------



## TheGecko

This is more of a WT* I’m going to have to seriously hurt someone.

One of our accountants went completely AWOL this past week.  Young gal mid-20s, married two years, husband make bookoo bucks for a major company, his folks live with them.  Hubby likes the money she makes, but at the same time doesn’t want her to work.  His parent also think she should stay home.  No children (thank God).

So anyhoo…she’s not answering her work cell or her personal cell.  Boss talked to her husband who said she was sick and under sedation.  I finally get a response…she’s in Ohio attending a funeral and would send a formal email later.  Didn’t sound like her at all.  One of our co-workers even went to her house…she picks her up in the mornings…and nothing.

So we are all the the office this morning discussing what to do.  I suggest calling the police and requesting a welfare check.  Boss is hesitant because the husband could lose his job over something like that and might cause more problems.  And I’m like…”What do you mean more problems?” because I’m getting a really ,REALLY bad feeling.  That’s when I found out that her husband had hit her previously.  I’m a survivor of domestic violence so you probably can imagine my reaction:  .357 and a backhoe and I can supply both!

It was about this time the boss and the office manager are looking over her desk and they find her work cell phone, work laptop and office key/fob under some files.  Boss asked me if they were here on Friday, because I was the last to leave and that that space had been clear at that time because I was standing by her desk emptying ice trays.  So a decision is made to disable her access for now and if we don’t hear anything by Wednesday, I get to call the police.  It’s a tough situation because this is a different culture and stuff like this is handled differently.

Not long after…my co-worker gets a call from the gal.  She is safe.  The last several days have been very chaotic after she and her husband had a strong disagreement over her hours (it was the end of tax season, everyone works overtime), she is staying with a friend and will be flying home to her parents.  She is sorry for the short notice, but she is resigning.  She brought all her equipment back and it’s under some files on her desk.  She forgot the charger and her friend will drop it off later.  End of call.

Boss doesn’t understand why she didn’t come to any of us for help.  That he would have gotten a group of elders together and would have spoken to the husband and protected her.  That she could have called 911, that she could have……..  Boss, you don’t understand, you’re not a woman.  She let her guard down once to you, but then to admit that it had happened again…no.  And **** me, I started crying because it brought up a lot of bad memories from over 20 years ago.  

I told my co-worker to text her back and we’ll hold her check.  When she gets home and settled in as much as possible under the circumstances and is ready, we’ll get her final wages.  And knowing the boss, he’ll have me pay her an entire months wages and a bonus of some kind.

I know this is kind of a downer, but I had to tell it because my heart breaks for this young woman, to experience such ugliness and pain and in a country not your own, but had hoped to make your own.


----------



## Catscankim

Time management is not a skill that I possess. So I took the plunge and hired a house cleaning service. No, I am not rich, nor do I know if I can keep up the service for long, but I really needed a restart on my house. I just need a deep clean and a mental reset, so I took off this week. I figured, instead of going on a vacation, I am going to hire someone to deep clean the house and I can go from there...maybe finish a project or two that I started.

I bought extra services for my first cleaning. Like EVERYTHING, except laundry cause well...weird LOL. Weird for me anyway. Ceiling fans, baseboards, cabinets and refig cleaning and organizing, and disposing of expired items. Also inside of the stove and cabinets.

Normal services include the inside of the microwave, bathrooms, floors and outside of the cabinets, and all the normal stuff to clean your house, even doing dishes, which I don't think I would ever leave dishes. I can do that, just clean the house for me LOL.

So I have an 11am appointment. I get a text message that my cleaner checked in at 9am. Right now I am busy, cleaning before the cleaner gets here LOL. So I kinda panicked. 9:44, the door bell rings. I normally don't answer the door if I am not expecting anybody, but these two cute little kids were standing there too, so I opened the door. Cleaning girl was like HI! I am from (a different company than I hired), but she matched the picture, so I was ok, figuring she probably works for several companies.

Then she's like, "sorry, I am a little early"....Like an hour and 15 minutes early. I didn't know what to think of the kids...weird, but I thought maybe they were getting picked up from here. I dunno. I probably shoulda just stopped it there.... But I was a single young mom once, so I gave it a pass.

"Hey there! Are you mommy's helpers?" Part of me didn't really care, I kinda figured that she had a plan for them. They were like 7-8 y/o. I might say in the end, perfectly well-behaved.

I didn't want to hover, so I put computer, ipad and phone in the spare bedroom and set up myself in there. I walked out to get a drink, and the cleaning girl is on her cell phone/speakerphone with baby daddy arguing with him. OK, been there, done that with ex not picking up the kid when I had to work. Gave THAT a pass.....

The minute I thought to myself that I was shutting this down, she got off the phone and started going to town cleaning. Ok, so I bought 8 hours of cleaning service, she was incredibly early and a little awkward in the beginning, so hopefully she is also out of here early....plus the kids.

I go out and set the kids up with Disney+ on the tv. Go back in the bedroom and I guess she answered the phone again cause I hear "girrrrrllll, listen to this ****". So more baby momma drama. Talking on the phone with one hand and cleaning with the other.

1pm she goes to leave (she's hired until 7pm). By this time I am over the "been there done that single mom sympathy". So as she is walking out the door and the kids are already in the car...finding my newly acquired customer service voice from work, I'm like, "so, its ok, I get it, but do I get a refund for the stuff you couldn't do?"

She gets the girls back out of the car...THEY cleaned my lanai, which shows LOL. She cleans the refrig, sort of. Never touched the oven or microwave, and the floors look like crap. She quickly rearranged my cabinets. However she did a fantastic job on the baseboards while she was arguing with her boyfriend LOL.

SINCE she also did not check out on her app until 7pm (her scheduled time), I had plenty of time to go into the app to remove services and time from my cleaning bill. You don't pay until they are done, and since she didn't "check out" until 7......

I stand at $26.00 now.

Btw, you can smell Fabuloso a mile away cause she was literally dumping it all over the floor at one point when I walked out to go pee. My floors are super sticky. I love Fabuloso, but the smell is really overpowering in my house right now.

My feet still feel gritty as I walk around the house with tiled floors. I guess I will deep clean them tomorrow (I have a machine). So I really do not feel bad for the $26 that I knocked it down to.

edit: and I got finished this message and took off my glasses to stretch and just realized that none of the ceiling fans were touched either


----------



## AliOop

That's terrible! I am so glad you got to cancel the services that weren't done. Hopefully you can find someone better than that to come in maybe once a month so you at least have one day when your entire house is clean.


----------



## Catscankim

Well, I went ahead and filed a complaint. They gave me my next service for free. I wasn't looking for that nor did I expect it at all...but happy about it.

While I am on the gripe board, I guess I can throw one in here LOL

I hired this man-child right out of school. I can't figure this kid out. He is super freaking smart, but dumb as a rock sometimes LOL. Literally graduated high school when he was 14, but then waited until he was in his twenties to go to.....xray school???? He just graduated, and we hired him in CT.

He has this weird arrogance about him, like he knows he is super smart...but in my head like "so smart that you go to school for a job that pays like 25k out the door". I am pretty smart too...went to private schools all my life. I'm not bragging by any means. Me going to xray school was out of necessity when I was a single mom...while also working 3 jobs to put me through school AND send my kid through private school.

This kid has been sedentary for years after he graduated H.S. at 14. Then goes to school for a job that does not start out paying that much. Somebody this book smart should have gone right into pre-med (when he was old enough). He probably coulda gotten all of his pre-requisites done (we have some sort of dual H.S/college programs).

He is also privileged...Asian kid who lives with his grandparents who have money. But also a hard worker.

So he calls me, and calls me. I don't know if its ADHD?? I'm not joking or poking fun. Every time something is on his mind, he freakin calls me at all hours of the morning or night. Finally his former classmate that I also hired, said something to him because he was like "I need to call Kim". She said that she told him that he didn't need to call me for every single thing.

Now last week I was on vacation...stay-cation. So the children knew I was home. I was all over the place trying to make sure that people weren't scheduled to be driving while the hurricane was hitting. I don't mind doing stuff from home, I just really want to make sure my department is good...everything is covered and everybody is safe.

Two days AFTER, this knucklehead calls me in the middle of the night worried about overtime. I see the call coming from the hospital, waking me out of a dead sleep, thinking something is going on really bad for somebody to call me IN.THE.MIDDLE.OF.THE.NIGHT. I am in no way obliged to answer the phone, but I'm up and not going to bother my next in line....

He says "hey its pretty busy here. I want to make sure that if I stay to help out, that I get overtime for it".

So now I am up, stomping around the house looking for the schedule. Finally a moment of clarity comes about me...IF YOU WORK YOU WILL GET PAID FOR IT, I CAN'T TAKE TIME AWAY FROM YOU. He is like "well robert is here, he said he can stay. I gotta be back in the morning".

Dude, there you have it. Do you guys need me to come in? Did a bus crash? Is there an MCI? "No". OK, Good night.....

So I called my lead tech in the morning and asked him to have man-to-man talk with this kid because maybe he can explain it nicely to him... So the kids response... "that's what she gets paid for" and made a joke out of it. So my lead is like..."she is on vacation, don't bother her while she is on vacation" "Well, she took the job, she needs to answer my call".

Wednesday when I see him again, he is going to get his feelings hurt.

edit: One time he called me at 5am to tell me that his paycheck was wrong. I tell him I have nothing to do with his paycheck, just the hours that I put in for him. "you need to call payroll and they probably aren't there until 9, did you get your hours and they paid you wrong?" "yes", "ok call payroll". "But I want a check cut out for my missing pay"..."call payroll, I can't do that for you".

Five in the morning. What does he think is going to be accomplished at 5am?

Then an hour later texts me to say he is sorry for bothering me so early....


----------



## AliOop

@Catscankim I think you have your answer as to why he didn't go to med school or do something more in line with his book-smartness. His struggles with understanding how others think and feel would present a real challenge in any job.

My guess would be that he's on the spectrum.


----------



## JuLeeRenee

I have a lot of gripes right now. First is my landlord. He does absolutely no maintenance. I will leave it at that for now with the landlord. The hubby went to pick up our son from school last month and got into an accident (not his fault and he is ok) that totaled out my car. I had my car a year and a half. It was the last year that it was being sold in the US so while it is replaceable with a different kind of car it was actually irreplaceable at the same time. The other persons insurance did end up paying it off plus we got money back. We actually made money off of it. Go to buy a new car and the way they are selling cars now is horrible. I put down a deposit on a piece of paper ( it was actually a car but I didn't get to see it till it came in). I was told the car would be in, in 7 to 8 days.  Called on day 8 and it wasn't in. Waited 2 more days the day they said it would be no later than, still not in. Waited 3 more days and it finally came in. Um so yeah, it wasn't the car I actually put a deposit on. This didn't upset me too bad because it had more options than the one I was suppose to get. Take it back the next day to get my windows tinted. The person who tinted it scratched it. Then on the way home afterwards The windshield was chipped. Thankfully it wasn't chipped too bad that it had to be fixed. When the hubby came home we looked at the tinting job and it was already bubbling. Yeah not going to take it back just to get more scratches in the car. By the way, I am not happy with the new car and really wished my other car wasn't totaled. Other than that everything is ok except for the fact that my asthma is still really bad and can't make soap still.


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> @Catscankim I think you have your answer as to why he didn't go to med school or do something more in line with his book-smartness. His struggles with understanding how others think and feel would present a real challenge in any job.
> 
> My guess would be that he's on the spectrum.


My manager said to write it up as a verbal warning. Seriously? Write him up for what? Waking me up? Lol. I think HR would laugh at me for that. Anyway, evaluations are due this week, so i am going to use it as a teaching tool.

Here is another story….during his first week, i put out a schedule (i hired FOUR  people at the same time and they all started on the same day. So as to not kill us existing techs on the same day which would benefit nobody, i spread them out to work different shifts. Side note: we never really had a shift. Our hospital decided to do a fun thing 5 or 6 years ago….everybody is variable. So you got stuck with wherever you were needed. I hated it. Everybody did, but for scheduling purposes it worked, at our expense. When i became supervisor i swore i was going to change it. It is so hard to flip flop from morning to night, back to morning or afternoon. On no planet should this be a way of life, but…everybody needs to cover shifts if somebody is off. I do, and I don't have to... The first time I made a schedule it was like playing sudoko, putting people wherever they fit.

So his first week of work was working 3rd shift, then a week of 2nd, a week of 1st. There are a lot of different things to learn on each shift. They are literally all different. The techs I already have there hate when they have to go to another shift because it is like night and day.

I get a late night text "hey, this schedule doesn't really work out very well for me. I need a work/life balance. I can't jump from shift to shift like this all in one month."

I said, "this is a level one trauma hospital. Get used to not sleeping, and doing things that are not in your job description because we are a team, and we all cover each other's back here."

So he starts whining to everybody about his work life balance and how terrible his schedule is. Finally I pull him aside "I have been doing this since 1995 and I think I have earned my stripes, but I still do it. It is the nature of working in a hospital. It is just the way it works."

And listen: I am the only supervisor in our entire radiology department that WORKS like this. Ultrasound, MRI, etc... they sit in their office and make schedules and do timecards... I do all the supervisor duties, and work on the floor. I relieve everybody for lunch (which never happened before), I am back and forth and back and forth between three scanners in three totally different parts of the hospital/outpatient center...people are happy, I am exhausted by the end of the day, but my department is run like a well-oiled machine. 

I don't have to do holidays. I don't have to work weekends, or night shifts or anything outside of my 7-3. But I do it. I have gained respect of every single person in our department, even our angry old night tech...just not this kid because of his "work/life balance". Give me a break...

We had a computer downtime a couple of weeks ago. My angry old guy at night...well I didn't tell him about downtime cause he would call out lol. But I got one of the more experienced newbies there to help out (because people on orientation are like free help)..., a transporter, and I went in. I think (angry old guy) was actually crying "I never felt like I had support before". Downtime sucks. I been there. This was a hard down: phones, overhead paging, ALL computer systems. I knew it was going to be more than just a computer glitch that randomly happens. I brought food and tried to make it as painless as possible.

Then this softie saying that I get paid to answer his calls all night...let me tell you, I got a $3/hr raise to take my position. He can suck off. I do my job because I love it. I have a feeling that he is going to be a thorn in my side.


----------



## Catscankim

So my man-child....

I posted my schedule for the next month the other day. He says to me that he requested time-off for the week of the Thanksgiving holiday. I told him that we have a rule, only one person is permitted at a time, and so and so already has off, and that I already explained this to him when he got hired. "Oh, ok." and that was it.

Then I left for the day and he starts blowing up my phone about the weekend. For pete's sake, I just left work and now I am on the turnpike. So I get home and tell him that there are enough people there and that he can definitely just take off the weekend.

I got called to my director's office this morning, and apparently this kid has a laundry list of complaints and wants to take me to the union and HR. REALLY????

Because I wouldn't give the baby time off. So I went to my office and grabbed the meeting minutes that were printed out and handed out at our meeting on October 6th, that specifically says that nobody is to assume that you have time off approved unless you get an approval form. I even put in there "aka, do not buy plane tickets unless you know that you have already been approved". AND HE SIGNED IT.

*I play favoritisms* (because he doesn't like his current schedule), which is new news to me. He has a pretty sweet schedule.

*He doesn't feel ready to work alone* on 3rd shift, which he told me that he feels comfortable, until he actually had to do it.

*I didn't ask him if it was ok to change shifts*, which I don't have to, he is "variable" that's why I send out schedules for a month at a time. If nobody ever had to change shifts, there would be no reason to put out a freakin schedule lol. Unlike my former boss, I will put a tech on the whole week instead of bouncing people around from one shift to another.

*HE WANTS ME TO CHANGE 9-530 TO 10-6:30* because there is too much traffic at 9am, and at 5:30pm, and *HE* feels that we don't need a tech in there at 9am.

And he said that *I am not allowed to schedule him for Thanksgiving and Christmas* according to the union rules, which in 3 months he apparently became very familiar with.

With the two holidays...He was only scheduled for one: Christmas. Our regular overnight tech was scheduled off already for Thanksgiving night, which is why this kid was scheduled for that shift. Midnight shift on the night of Thanksgiving is not considered the holiday. It sucks for the person that always does midnights to have to come into work every single holiday night, that is why he puts in the night off. I get it. It means he can never enjoy his holiday. It is his choice to put in time off for that night which he did, and has done for the last 33 years that he has worked there. So that TWO holidays complaint was debunked.

Actually every complaint was debunked, except the one that he said that he is not ready to work by himself (which he already said that he was, but because he _said_ it, and if something happens, then he _said_ it...).

So I said to my director that the only thing that I am budging on is that he doesn't have to work the midnight shift, but the next time it comes around (christmas because of the same issue with the midnight tech), he is first in line because he has already told me, in front of witnesses, that he can do it. And I know he can, that's why I scheduled him that way. I would never never ever ever throw somebody into the fire.

My manager and director are super afraid of any confrontation with HR and the union. I AM NOT. "Can you change the schedule so that..." NOPE. Well what if you... NOPE. Not changing anything. I am the boss, not him, and we finally got a set schedule where everybody knows what they are doing unless somebody has off and it has to change. Its been YEARS. Literally YEARS since we had any kind of regular schedule and now finally we do, and this kid wants to complain the very first time he has to do something he doesn't want to do, like work a midnight shift. I am well within the union rules and he can suck a duck. There is a reason why his generation is the way they are. I am not changing a thing, I have a department to think about, not one whiny little jerk. Standing my ground.

And he wants me to change hours just because of traffic?? ARE YOU SERIOUS? I drive an hour back and forth every single day and have for 7, almost 8 years. This privileged kid doesn't like the drive. Beat it.

So not liking my stance, he told my director later that he plans on giving his two week notice. Then he told my lead tech the same thing ALL DAY LONG TODAY. I will gladly accept it. There is a mile-long list of students waiting for this opportunity for a NINE TO FIVE JOB right out of xray school.

I didn't have to take him to begin with. He didn't have a CT license, nor was he in CT school. We changed the job description just to hire him.

I was sitting in that office today with "The People", I didn't give a crap. Honestly. My director is retiring in maybe a year, and my manager is new at being manager. They are so afraid of confrontation it is disgusting. I am not bowing down now that *my* people are actually happy. And we have a kid out of school by three months stomping around like a three year old right now. I am not disrupting my department for him.

Don't get me started on his mother being a CNO at another hospital. Go work there dude...She would be embarrassed by his behavior.


----------



## Catscankim

I have a very good friend that came upon hard times recently. He owns his own business and all, so its not about money.

He and his mom were extremely close. She died last month. She owned a double-wide trailer, bigger than my house. The place that she had her lot for the trailer is a 55+ community. 

So backing up here: he rented a little house on the intercoast. He had been there for years and years. It was a super cool little place, very key west, with a dock. So when his mom got sick, he gave up this place to go live with her as her care-taker. Then she died.

The community that her trailer is located on is kicking him out. I have been in this position before and will never ever ever let any friend of mine worry about having a place to live.

They told him that he has until Nov 30 to leave. I'm like *LOL*. They can't just tell you that you need to leave. Meanwhile he is still paying for the lot. I don't understand why they won't just let him have the lot that he is still paying on. I mean, it's in his mother's name, but the trailer was hers and he inherited it AND he is 55.

Anyway, moving forward. I told him that he can store stuff at my house and he always has a place to stay in the meantime.

I have a friend that owns a shop. So I called her to see if she wants an estate sale because there is an entire house of his mom's stuff to get rid of. 100% yes she said (and she is a mutual friend). He turned her down for just buying everything in the house.

Neither me, nor him had anything to do on Thanksgiving so I invited him over. I didn't have a turkey, so I made a couple cornish hens and a bunch of fixings that I happened to have...I made fresh cranberry sauce, corn off the cob, mashed potatoes boiled in my own chicken stock...on and on. I mean, in a hot minute, I made a pretty good spread, even though I worked overnight that night and was running on gas fumes.

Everything that he brought over to store at my house is apparently better than any of my stuff LOL. Her cast iron skillet is better than mine. Use this pot, use this pan....it is good quality. BTW, I have nice stuff to cook with lol. It's kinda my thing. But then he literally started transferring food that was almost ready for the table to his mom's pots. In the end we had a good meal so I guess that is all that matters, even though now we had double dishes because we had to finish cooking in his mom's pots and pans.

I get it, he is going through a thing.

Tonight he called me and asked if he could bring over some more of his mom's things. I'm thinking personal items that he doesn't want to lose in case of the Nov 30th deadline for him to evict, or even the two bedroom sets. NO, he brings over more crap LOL.

So he goes on this whole "my mom's stuff is better than your stuff" deal again. I have two completely empty spare bedrooms and a garage that he can store his things in. I'm like soooo....just put the boxes in the room and we can have a garage sale. "Need a coffee maker?" No...I have a coffee maker, all I drink is coffee. "This is a GOOD coffee maker". 

Finally I'm like: let's think big dude. We will take apart your mom's nice bedroom set and set it up in here for you to sleep on, all of this other stuff is replaceable. And now when you get your own place you already have a nice bedroom set. I have a truck, he has a truck, I have friends with trucks...lets get the actual valuable stuff out of her house.

When he knocked on the door tonight I was like, just pull your truck up on the grass so we don't have to keep going back down the driveway. He didn't have his truck, just a trunk load of stuff in his mom's car.

He brought over all of her crafting supplies. His mom's sewing machine is _better_ than mine, so he wants me to have it. I'm like SELL IT!!! Sell all of it. The HOA won't let him have a yard sale there, "so just sell it here at my house". I have tables, I have tents. We could have a helluva garage sale. Oh my gosh...stuff from AC Moore that still has tags on it. More kitchen stuff...and I get the kitchen stuff if it's nice. But it's not all that great, but at least when he gets another place he has stuff....

While bringing in boxes, his mom's Ninja blender base fell out and he lost his freakin marbles over it.

So I guess I am inheriting a neurotic roommate. It has been less than a month since his mom died so I am being super patient with his craziness. He is x-military, and a long time friend, so I really have a soft spot in my heart for him.

I have a mug that I gave my best friend Pam before she died and told him that is the only thing that I kept from her house...it says "One friend can change your whole life". Keep one special thing, some stuff that you need to start your life over, and sell the rest. He can't do it. He wants to just save it all.


----------



## TheGecko

This is a bit of griping and some good stuff.

Gripe #1:  Hubby and I are not speaking.  He has his bad days and can be a bit of a jerk because of it, but it easily ignored.  But then there are the times where he is just a complete butthole…no excuse.  Last time was year before last while we were on vacation…he pushed himself too much and ended up in a lot of pain.  Instead of being responsible for his bad choice, he took it out on me.  I refused to speak to him for a week…after I told him that he was a butthole.  This time it was yesterday…his birthday.  He was not only a butthole to me, but he was a butthole to my daughter.  Instead of getting a wonderful Stuffed Flank Steak, Twice Baked Potatoes and Roasted Brussels for supper…he got leftovers, that he had to get himself.  Daughter has already said that she isn’t doing squat for him anymore…no more running the rent check across town, no more running him to the store or getting him treats when she goes, and no more picking him up from his friend’s house (I don’t like driving at night).  As for me…the house is going to be real quiet for the foreseeable future. Hubby hates to apologize, he prefers to suck up instead; doesn’t work with me…so quiet it will be.  No more calls when I work late, no more ETAs.  He’s going to have to do his own Christmas shopping this year…and wrapping.  I’ll take him to his son’s house and to see the grandkids at my son’s house for Christmas because it’s not their fault he’s a butthole.  He was very emphatic that he didn’t want socks or a blanket for Christmas…guess what he is getting? 

Gripe #2:  We are a small, but growing CPA firm.  We lost four of six employees (pregnancy, relocation, job offer closer to home, new opportunity) and the boss hired five.  I told the boss that he is NEVER allowed to hire anyone again without me interviewing them first…I would have asked a LOT more questions.  He supposedly hired experienced people…I don’t know if it was wishful thinking, exaggeration of knowledge, miscommunication, misrepresentation, etc, but only one of the five has any solid experience and the personality class between them and the boss may be too much for him, and even if he overlooks it, the Office Admin is too much of a mouse for him to rely on.  Of the three new Staff Accountants…two have little to no real accounting experience and I haven’t spent any time with the third yet.  

Good Stuff #1:  I got a raise…$5.00 an hour. On one hand this is great, on the other it will put me in a higher tax bracket so I’m not sure yet how much I’ll actually get). I had asked for four weeks PTO and was told to just take whatever I needed.  Alrighty…four weeks it is.

Good Stuff #2 (maybe):  Boss called me into his office…shut the door.  Ruh roh.  This past year was not a good year and it’s almost mid-December and we are far behind again, everyone doing their own thing, lack of communication, too many late returns, etc.  He screwed up, lost focus.  He needs me to take over the office, get things organized.  If I’m willing, we’ll move a bunch of my clients over to give me more time to oversee the office and to free me up for special projects.  I looked at him and said, “You mean like what I did before we moved here and you changed things?”  He said, “That was different.”  I said, “No it wasn’t…and even with the shut-down, two new employees and moving here, we filed less than 25% extensions.  This year we filed 75% extensions.”  He just looked at me and said, “Will you do it?”  I just said “yes” and walked out.

OMG…what have I gotten myself into?!?  LOL


----------



## Catscankim

Follow up to one of me last gripes: the kiddo at work who just started, with a "CNO" mother at another hospital

Man Child:

Turns out he is playing up his mother as someone important and it scared the crap out of our director, because she is scared of her own shadow. She is a staff nurse on a tele unit. Not saying her job is unimportant, but she is definitely a far cry from being the CNO. Not a assistant manager, not a nurse manager, not a nurse supervisor, not a charge nurse. A staff nurse.

Anyway. He decided to step down to per diem. Back up a few weeks...I found out that he is working at mommy's hospital part time as an xray tech, and with me as a full-time (in-training) ct tech. Nothing at all wrong with that. He is also picking up xtra shifts in our xray dept for a bonus per shift. Again, excellent for a new grad.

EXCEPT he said that his shift with me is messing with his "work-life balance", and wants his shift changed because of errrmmmm traffic? And I am playing favoritisms because he doesn't like his shift vs another girls shift. All this stuff that he brought up against me is coming to light, because like I said, I was completely blind-sided.

I'm not an idiot. He is burning both ends of the candle and his regular full time job is interfering with his side gigs.

So moving forward, he tells me he wants to go per diem. He is trying to burn both ends of the candle again, but opposite with his full-time job at another hospital, but all the hassle he has caused me in two months....I'm not messing around. I tell him to submit his transfer paperwork to HR and he does. Then he tells me his only availability with me is Mondays and Tuesdays. "Awwwww, sorry dude, than I can't use you as a per diem. I will accept your letter of resignation. You can date it for December 3rd so you officially put in your two weeks." Just to be nice LOL.

So now instead of having full time with me, plus being able to pick up shifts for a bonus in xray, PLUS having his part time gig at mommys hospital...he ONLY has his full time job at mommy's hospital...  All he really wanted was to be able to pick up all those extra shifts. I don't need him nor his drama. *Now he has none of the extra $$$.*

And by the way, I also found out that the girl whos shift he wanted...he asked her out on a date one week after her fiance left her. When she declined, he started harrassing her via text message and at work. THATS why he wanted her shift, and even when he said he was going per diem, that was the only shift he was available for...HER shift, as if I was going to change a full time employee shift for someone who has limited availability. Abusive behavior in my opinion. He just kept going after her shift even after he put in his transfer.

She begged me not to say anything since he was leaving anyway, but I felt responsible for her since she told me about it. So I told my manager and my director, and another supervisor as a back up. They talked to her and we (including her) decided to let it go. He has stopped bothering her, but I have text documentation if he starts again. Nothing was scary, just inappropriate.

Don't get me wrong, me and a few other co-workers have had mutual inappropriate funny conversations. This was definitely not in the same context.

Anyway, tomorrow is his last day working there. He keeps telling everybody that he is screwing me over. I really have done nothing wrong to this kid, he just lost a battle and will be a memory soon to the rest of us. People like me, that's how I know about all of his shenanigans.

I'm going to go in and hang out and do some stuff, then tell them that I am going up to my office, that way he thinks I am still there. Maybe I will even come back at the end of his shift to collect his badge.

Good riddance. He thought he could play a game and lost. Not my first rodeo.

Edit: and two weeks back when he got his Thanksgiving vacation, he put in to PTO time way above what he had available. He is new and just started accumulating PTO. Anyway, I went to him with a brand new PTO form and told him what he had available (16.25 hours). He's like "i'm leaving anyway, I'm just gonna cash it out. "Ok, sign here if you want to cash out 16.25 hours." Cashing out is at 75%. Dum dum... 

Later, my Lead Tech came to me saying that this kid was downstairs laughing that I was probably too stupid to notice that he didn't have 40 hours of PTO and was probably going to get paid for it. I'm so stupid, but he just cashed out his 16 hours PTO at 75%. LOL


----------



## TheGecko

I understand why you all decided not rake the guy over since he is leaving, but I would make sure that that is included in his personnel file.  And I would make sure to flag him as a "DO NOT REHIRE".  

My saga continues.  I explained to our Office Admin yesterday that she's been here for two months now, has done almost every client's payroll at least twice (if not more), and has been given numerous tools to do the job so she shouldn't have to ask questions unless it is something odd.  A client using a comma instead of a period for an employee charge was a waste of my time...common sense said it was a typo.  And she agreed, but she "wanted to make sure".  I told her flat out, "You need to put on your big girl panties or find another job because we simply don't have time to babysit you any more."

Heck, at this point I don't know how I'm going to do my own job.  So in addition to my 'promotion', Z and I were told that two of our clients that we have only done year-end work or a couple of businesses are turning over all of their businesses to us; that's four more accounts for Z and five for me.  Then yesterday morning the boss dropped a bomb on me.  One of our largest clients...35-40 convenience stores plus a dozen other businesses...his "Gecko" is in the hospital and will be out of commission for several months and they want me to 'help' out.  So I will be running their payroll and I'll be going to their office twice a week; payroll starts next week, office starts in January.  Then the boss call me on his way home to tell me that another one of our clients is turning all of his businesses over to us...to me.  So I need to figure out more of my current clients I can shift to our new international office over without offending anyone.  

And then yesterday I started reviewing the work of our new staff accountants.  I started with J and I thanked Jesus that the 'damage' was only contained to one month.  Copies of the checks are included in the bank statement...you enter the date, check number, vendor and amount (account automatically pops up)...easy peasy unless you get a vendor not in the system and you can Google them.  He didn't enter check numbers...and the check date was the date the check cleared the bank.  WTH?!?  "Uh J, why didn't you put in the check numbers?"  "I don't know.  I'm sure there was a reason, but it was so long ago I don't remember."  Huh...you can't remember what you did last Friday?  Deep breathe.  "Uh J, why did you use the cleared date instead of the check date?"  "It just seemed appropriate to me.  Is that wrong?"  "Yes J it is wrong because not every check clears the same day it was written.  Not a big deal within the month, but it is when you're crossing months and at the end of the year, it can have a huge impact on taxes."  I decided I needed a break and I texted the boss to tell him that we needed to install a bar in the office.  Or I was coming to his house.  He said I was more than welcomed to stop anytime.


----------



## Catscankim

He is definitely going to be not eligible for rehire, which is corporate-wide. He caused so much drama in the two or three months that he was there, right out of school...

So he got a few men-folk on his side. I got one guy who is a traveler that asked me "why you going to do "John" like this, he deserves better". SERIOUSLY? Not even deserving a response. This kid is a compulsive liar. 

This traveler's last day is xmas eve 3-11pm, and he already told me that he isn't working it. There is nothing I can do about it.

Then I got a text message one night from my per diem tech who has been there for a few years saying how he trained John and he thinks I am getting rid of the wrong person, and that if he has to work with HER again that he is quitting. "She is a liability, and I am not risking my license for her. You need to keep him, not her".

Now, i know this guy drinks, and it was late, so I just brushed it off as a drunk passionate text about his buddy or something. Then he CALLED me the next morning to say the same. All I could hear is john is great, john is great, john is great.

I'm finally like "Listen dude, there is more to the BLEEPING story that you BLEEPING KNOW about JOHN, and you are so wrong and he is playing you. You have been here for 4 years. He has been here for two months. And you work with her for 3 hours ONE day a week." He went on this whole "I love you maaannnn" crap. So I'm like "listen, I work with her two days a week for 8-12 hours. She's new, still learning, but fine. I leave her by her self all the time." "ok ok ok...."

So then he calls out this Saturday, after he was already supposed to be at work, then I called him Saturday night to make sure he was coming in Sunday and he said no. That's two days off on the John bandwagon, claiming he was "sick as a dog". Out of character....literally on this bandwagon. In 4 years he has maybe called out once or twice. I would chalk it up to the World Cup, but its because of the John thing, and maybe the World Cup being on was a bonus. I dunno. He signed up for the shifts to begin with. But after that text message and then our conversation...

Then this guy, who happens to be a nurses union rep: super nice guy. Great guy actually and we are buddies, starts telling me that he is really upset about John leaving "isn't there anything you can do to keep him?" So we spoke off the record and he sat there real quiet, so I'm like kicking myself for saying anything to him because he is a union rep. Finally he pipes in "yeah, he needs to go, you are doing the right thing, I'm so sorry. I know its making you short, but he is going to be a thorn in your side." And he is telling me that John kept talking to him and talking to him and asking union rules and trying to get digs in and asking info about making him work certain hours, and his work-life balance. *Bankers hours*. This kid got bankers hours *9-5:30*, which is hard to come by in a hospital. No call. God he makes me want to scream.

I have ZERO tolerance for this. None, nope, zip, nadda.


----------



## cerelife

@Catscankim What is it with these new grads?! We're short-staffed and have been cherry-picking students for CT. So we have this person who's bright, eager to learn, and whose goal is to be a CT tech. Sounds great and she shows promise. She was hired PRN as a student for Xray but we've kept her in CT the majority of the time.She passed her registry last week and was offered the FT position she's been working already (Weekend nights as a float). So there's an Xray tech and a CT tech, and she helps whomever needs it most. But HR won't approve the CT part of the position because she has no CT experience and isn't CT registered/nor does she have the required minimum of an AS degree. OK, so the director gets it pushed through HR as an Xray position and as soon as she passes the CT registry she will get the additional pay - not even sweating the degree thing. Pretty sweet for a brand spanking new tech, right?  But she's unhappy about not making CT pay straight out of xray school (??!!), but agreed to these terms. So yesterday HR notified our director that ARRT hasn't updated her to a registered tech and until they do she will only receive student pay. Again our director stepped in and negotiated that she will receive back pay from the date she passed the test. Pretty awesome if you ask me, BUT this person is now refusing to work AT ALL until she gets "real" tech pay AND she signed up for Christmas Eve/Christmas Day as a student PRN _*before*_ she knew she would be offered a FT job and is now refusing to work the holiday! She's about to F around and find out how easy it is to rescind a job offer with that attitude.


----------



## penelopejane

Coffee shop employed a new chef. They’d made it clear that punctuality was important.  He arrived 1/2 hour late on his first day with no excuse. They fired him and he was shocked! “You can’t fire me it’s my first day.”
Great attitude.


----------



## Catscankim

cerelife said:


> @Catscankim What is it with these new grads?! We're short-staffed and have been cherry-picking students for CT. So we have this person who's bright, eager to learn, and whose goal is to be a CT tech. Sounds great and she shows promise. She was hired PRN as a student for Xray but we've kept her in CT the majority of the time.She passed her registry last week and was offered the FT position she's been working already (Weekend nights as a float). So there's an Xray tech and a CT tech, and she helps whomever needs it most. But HR won't approve the CT part of the position because she has no CT experience and isn't CT registered/nor does she have the required minimum of an AS degree. OK, so the director gets it pushed through HR as an Xray position and as soon as she passes the CT registry she will get the additional pay - not even sweating the degree thing. Pretty sweet for a brand spanking new tech, right?  But she's unhappy about not making CT pay straight out of xray school (??!!), but agreed to these terms. So yesterday HR notified our director that ARRT hasn't updated her to a registered tech and until they do she will only receive student pay. Again our director stepped in and negotiated that she will receive back pay from the date she passed the test. Pretty awesome if you ask me, BUT this person is now refusing to work AT ALL until she gets "real" tech pay AND she signed up for Christmas Eve/Christmas Day as a student PRN _*before*_ she knew she would be offered a FT job and is now refusing to work the holiday! She's about to F around and find out how easy it is to rescind a job offer with that attitude.


Both of them were our xray students. "John" was a transporter for us as well, so he was exposed a lot to our world for the past two years...he knew our work flow pretty good, so naturally he excelled as a new CT tech.

SHE went right into CT school after graduation, and became one of our CT students while her job application was being evaluated (because HR never sees the dire need of the department to get somebody hired quickly). She met the requirements of being hired by being at minimum...ARRT xray license and actively in CT school. He didn't get accepted into CT school because he did something stupid at one of his clinical sites before he graduated xray school.

I took that as a sign. My director didn't, and thought we could just change the job description for him since it would be an easy transfer because he was already a transporter for us.

Although she still needs work...she is scared of her own shadow and follows me around like she is still a student. I just need to get her confidence up is all. Otherwise she does well on her own unless it is something she hasn't done before. But for pete's sake, she only started fresh from scratch two months ago. I think she is exactly where she should be. Plus we are all nice and everybody is super cool, so there is no scare factor going on. She always offers to help out and work extra or stay extra. She took a Christmas shift because she is Jewish and wanted to give someone else who celebrates Christmas the day off.

The other day I got a call that we had an outpatient ready. She's like "I will go do it." I says "are you SURE, it's Dr. P" (Ortho office office orders crap that doesn't even exist LOL) So I kept peeking in on her exams from the other scanner and PACS, and everything was perfect. She's like, it took a minute because the kid had one leg shorter than the other, and it said a protocol that I remember you said something about a while ago for this office, so I had to look it up in the protocol book."

He, on the other hand, got a really big head and decided that he is more than he is. And he STILL hasn't been accepted into CT school! He really messed up at that clinical site and word got out. I can't wait to hear stories about him in the other hospital (and I will!! LOL). My hospital has all GE and the other hospital that he is going to is Siemens, so he is basically starting from scratch, just like her. The two machines are two totally different animals as I am sure you know. I am so glad to be rid of him. Arrogant jerk. Me and her are the only two females in the department and he found a way to pick on both of us at the same time...with his whole two months of experience. Well THIS girl was like HAHAHA, you just lost two jobs at once (CT and extra shifts in Xray), and not eligible for rehire in 61 hospitals across the United States, 6 of which are in our immediate area. Who is the idiot now? Buh Bye!

BTW we are getting a Siemens Xcite next month. I know, or used to know Siemens from another hospital years ago, but I am told that I probably won't even recognize it anymore


----------



## cerelife

@Catscankim We have all GE scanners at my current hospital and it was quite a change from working with Toshibas for over a decade! Plus I went from 128 slice machines to 64s. It took me a minute to adjust my timing, lol!
We're getting a new scanner this spring and rumor is that it might be a Siemens instead of a GE. I haven't worked on a Siemens since the single slice days when you had to print out the films and hang them for the radiologists! No sure shot for angios back then - you just counted to 30 and let it rip.
We're also going to start doing TAVRs so that should be interesting.
Oddly enough - out of the 10 FT CT techs at my hospital, only one is male. All of our PRNs are female as well.


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> Although she still needs work...she is scared of her own shadow and follows me around like she is still a student. I just need to get her confidence up is all. Otherwise she does well on her own unless it is something she hasn't done before.


This is a fairly accurate description of our new Office Admin except she takes it up an extra notch with a lack of critical thinking (aka common sense).  Example...I spelt a client name wrong "el" instead of "le".  Common sense would tell you that it is just a typo since it is the only towing company client that we have, but no she questions it even as she says she's not questioning it she just wants to make sure.  Another time it was a dollar amount...the client had used a comma instead of a period on an employee charge:  36,84.  It's a convenience store, common sense says that an employee is not going to be charging $36,000, but again, she questions it even as she says she's not questioning it she just wants to make sure.

And I am feeling equal parts a heel and 'there is a reason things happen' with one of our new Staff Accountants.  I've known for over a week now that I have reached my maximum stress/patience/tolerance levels and I have relayed some of it here....both the good and the bad.  "Z" would tell you that the more formal I get, the worse it is.  So anyhoo...I am completely fed-up with "H" so I tell her yesterday morning just to stop what she is doing and enjoy the rest of the day off and to have a Merry Christmas.

Boss calls me at 5:02pm..."H's" husband has passed away.  On one hand I feel like a 'heel' because I was angry with her, but on the other hand, if I hadn't gotten angry, she would have spent her day working instead of being with her family.


----------



## Catscankim

cerelife said:


> @Catscankim We have all GE scanners at my current hospital and it was quite a change from working with Toshibas for over a decade! Plus I went from 128 slice machines to 64s. It took me a minute to adjust my timing, lol!
> We're getting a new scanner this spring and rumor is that it might be a Siemens instead of a GE. I haven't worked on a Siemens since the single slice days when you had to print out the films and hang them for the radiologists! No sure shot for angios back then - you just counted to 30 and let it rip.
> We're also going to start doing TAVRs so that should be interesting.
> Oddly enough - out of the 10 FT CT techs at my hospital, only one is male. All of our PRNs are female as well.


I worked on a Toshiba once, and when I say once, I mean only one time LOL. It was for an agency job up in Philly. It was just a side job that was all local. This one place had a Toshiba, and I remember feeling like I was going to have a seizure just watching the scout pop up LOL. Other than their crappy Toshiba, the girl that was showing me around would only have me fax stuff and not do any scans. I'm like "I'm not here to learn how to fax something, I'm here because you guys need help, and someone to take call this weekend. LET ME SCAN."

I did my 8 hours and called my recruiter: I'm not going back there, they are nuts and won't let me touch the scanner or a patient...or even fill the injector. What a waste of time. And my boss at my full time job let me take off to go out there to help out.

Seriously, I worked at a university hospital and could work circles around these girls. But instead it was like "here is the fax machine, push this button to send to Nighthawk and wait for the confirmation." LOL.

And I used to count to 25 lol. I remember one time this new girl had an angio head on a newer scanner and couldn't get the bolus tracker to work (more like she couldn't find the carotids). She called me so i told her to just give it 25 seconds and she would be fine...she was amazed...like you could never do an angio without the bolus tracker. 

@TheGecko I think you might have been an angel in disguise the other day  despite you feeling like poo about it. Everything happens for a reason ya know?

I worked a shift tonight with my scared little kitten. It wasn't terribly busy, so I kinda just strategically left her alone once in a while. I would come back and she got things done, did a stroke alert by herself, did all the paperwork and did just fine. As soon as I came back into the picture it was....gotta follow Kim around all over again. Even the ER charge nurse was like "hey, I like your new girl, she hustles."

I'm not a very "gentle" person, so I gotta think about how to get her to think like that all the time without scaring her away.

As soon as I walked in earlier, she just came back from bringing a patient back. She says "what do you want me to do?" I said, "what were you going to do before I came back?" "Close out my exam and get the next patient" LOL then do that LOL. I don't know why she needs me to validate her every next move when I am there.


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> I'm not a very "gentle" person,


I am...until I'm not and even then, it really takes a lot for me to reach the point where I say, "Do NOT talk to me again.  I'm done."  I had to do that with a former employee...after six months, we had taken all but basic data entry from her.  My 'last straw' was I was reviewing her work and the check was written to a repair shop for "Glass Door Repair" and she stuck it in the Ask My Client account.  I asked her why she did that and she said "I don't know"; that was her response to everything.  And here's kicker.  About a week later she quits because "she hasn't received adequate training".  The whole office busted up laughing because they knew that she had received more training that anyone else...ever.

When Z first started working for us...her heart just didn't seem to be in it, she'd do the bare minimum.  So one day I asked her flat out..."Are you here because you want to work or are you here because you're a bored housewife?  If it's the latter...just go home.  If it's the former, I will be happy to teach you everything I know so you can be the best at what you do."  Today Z is my right-hand and is slated to take over the tax-prep department once she finishes her CPA exams.

I want everyone to be the best at what they do and I will provide you with all the tools in my box along with 30+ years of experience and knowledge.  BUT there comes a point when it's time to leave the nest and fly on your own.  I'll always be there for backup, but I'm not always going to be around.


----------



## Catscankim

TheGecko said:


> "Are you here because you want to work or are you here because you're a bored housewife?


OMG you sound like me LOL. But you know these kids will get you in trouble these days, just for being blunt..."I don't feel safe" be careful. Learned the hard way. Luckily my HR lady feels the same way I do about the newbies.

My gripe:

My manager came at me the other day about something out of my control. She didn't look it up first. Didn't know what she was talking about. I have a short fuse. But it is all about my techs for me, and when I have this stupid moron coming at me and talking to me like a child...I tend to lose it.

But I didn't.

I was very calm and explained to her what was going on and tried to explain to her my frustration. "why are you just sitting here when you should be upstairs? Why are you just 8%^$#&*ng sitting here?"

OK, we just did double time doing more work with half staff, and I just relieved somebody for lunch, then sent her upstairs to wait for a procedure so I could get our ER orders cleaned up (the other girl is super inexperienced). Doing the best we can...ALL DAY LONG with no transporter.

I stayed in my seat...stayed in my seat. Tried to tell her. She just kept going on and on and pecking at me. Finally I stood up BOOM. "Take my badge I am done". And I slammed it down on the desk.

She was scared to death. Our director was on vacation and now she's in charge and now has a supervisor handing in a badge. She didn't take it (thankfully, in retrospect). 

My hour long drive felt like 15 minutes because I was so mad. I logged on to my work email from home and sent my director a long email. So we had a meeting the next day and I offered my badge again. "I am not her child, she had no idea what she was talking about and just came down there and attacked me, SHE had no idea what she was talking about. I can work anywhere and people at every hospital in this area know me and I won't lose sleep over it. Best I will get is a couple of weeks vacation waiting for my new badge to be printed at my next job, and they are ALL hiring." I have contacts everywhere.

Anyway, the rest of our meeting went well lol. But then she slipped in that my manager said that I am the most negative supervisor they have. I am not, I just care about my department, PERIOD.

My techs are happy, other depts are happy. I feed ppl, literally. I always have something homemade for them to bring to work, or buy a few pizzas, just to make sure everybody has some assimilation of a lunch when we are busy. All out of my own pocket. My techs will follow me anywhere. "you leave Kim, I leave." is the consensus. 

Dr P called me for my director's number the other day, but then sent her an email anyway. I told him...everytime you say there is something going on with CT, no matter what the problem, she is going to blame me. He says "its bigger than you, and the techs, its not you" 

She calls me up to the office prepared to ream me out, so I brought it up first about Dr. P. Huh, I have friends in high places LOL. Shut her down.

Then as I am sitting there, and she is going on a tangent about trauma, Dr A from trauma calls me on my cellphone "sorry, gotta take this" Me and Dr A are buddies so the timing was freaking perfect lol.

I'm not a child and I have 27 years experience. I am not afraid of these morons and am prepared to move on if I have to. i don't want to, but I can. The whole department is stagnant with "the people" who have been there for 30+ plus years running it the same way for that long.

I can go on and on. Well, I have, but I can go on and on longer LOL


----------



## cerelife

@Catscankim - Oh girl, I feel this down to my very bones!
One of our techs was out last week with Covid, so I worked on my day off to cover for her because we're so short staffed. On one particularly busy day upstairs we had 15 outpatients (most of them contrast studies) scheduled/3 biopsies scheduled - AND 17 inpatients awaiting scans (6 of them left over from nightshift) when I clocked in at 1030am. The inpatient orders just kept coming - like 3 or 4 per hour with one particular doctor being by FAR the biggest culprit behind all the IP orders which is nothing new; Dr. "X" loves himself some CT, lol. This was just for the 2 machines upstairs, not including the ER (which was actually pretty slow that day.)
So in the middle of this 3-ring circus, the Radiology Director calls saying SHE got a call about 2 inpatients that haven't had their CT scans and it's causing a delay in patient care so she needs to know why these haven't been done. They were both left over from nightshift and have extensive notes about patient not drinking oral contrast for one and patient not having adequate IV access for another. Included in the notes were the nurses' names and that they had been notified and would speak to the ordering physician (Dr X on both). I relayed this info and she asks me: "Why are we asking the nurses to do our jobs for us? Why haven't we called Dr X ourselves? Why haven't YOU called Dr X?"
A note here: NOBODY wants to talk to Dr X because he's not an easy person to deal with. When I first started with this hospital group he and I butted heads almost immediately. I made it very plain that he couldn't intimidate me and after a few scraps we get along quite well and I'm the only person in Radiology whose name he actually remembers. So now I'm known as the "Dr X Whisperer" and all the other modalities will transfer him to me when he's in a snit.
But anyway...this particular day I don't have time for this. These notes are readily available to Dr X in Epic to see why these routine exams haven't been done and I also requested that she look at our current patient load (that she can see on Epic as well).
Her reply? "Well that isn't really a valid excuse."
I can't make anyone drink oral contrast. Dr X was aware and still wanted it. If the PICC team can't get CTA IV access with US guidance and have documented this in the patient's chart, why on earth would WE be responsible for something obviously charted? If I can see it, then so can Dr X.
I was trying to control my fury so I just switched to Italian. "Scusami, sei pazzo? Bene, Bene, siamo tutti morti. E una buona scusa?"
Works like a dream. Nobody actually knows what I'm saying, lol!


----------



## cerelife

Oh, BTW...roughly translated I said " Excuse me, are you crazy? Fine, we're all dead. Is that a good excuse?


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> OMG you sound like me LOL. But you know these kids will get you in trouble these days, just for being blunt..."I don't feel safe" be careful. Learned the hard way. Luckily my HR lady feels the same way I do about the newbies.


Yeah...I just got that text this past week; "I have not experienced being treated this way in any of my previous jobs so just letting you know."  Treated what way?  Like a grown-up?  For expecting you to have some basic common sense?  For not giving you a blue ribbon or a cookie for doing your job?!?
I had a family emergency and worked from home that past week.  Just couldn't stand the thought of having to go into the office deal with all this namby-pamby, bleating heart, politically correct, woke yadda yadda yadda.

Hubby has a doctor's appointment on Monday...oncologist referral for his prostate; they are doing a biopsy.  If it's bad news it's going to suck because hubby won't go through radiation therapy again...it's what caused his disability.

I don't want to go back to work on Tuesday.  First time in six years I have not wanted to go to work because I love my job...I really do.  I shouldn't have to spend a half hour writing out detailed instruction on how to fill out a two-line form with the same number only to have someone forget the second number...which is under the first number and find out several days later when the Audit is rejected.  And I included a fax cover sheet.  Only to get a call asking what number should it be faxed to.  Uh...it's on the Cover Sheet.  "Oh, I didn't see that."  Or another half hour writing detailed instructions because I can't just say, "I'm sending you two files...one is the complete form, the other is the signature pages, just substitute the blank signature pages and scan it back to me."  Even with instructions...the pages were out of order and have were upside down.  I didn't want to 'offend' anyone so I called and made it sound like the company was being unreasonable in its expectations.

But I'll go to work because that is my job and I love my job and my boss gave me a really good raise and a promotion because he trusts me to oversee the accounting department and whip it back into shape again, and to run things while he is out of the country for two weeks.


----------

